# Sticky  Fired up the airbrush...



## vc1111

...finally. 

Been working on the paint shop (drywall, insulation, paint, light fixtures... yuck, all work, no fun) and have the room finished to a point where I can use the new paintbooth.

I'm a little rusty because I haven't painted for about 6 or 7 months, but I got the first one painted and applied one of three coats of clear. Its a chubby minnow-type bait and its built to run about 5 to 7 feet deep. 

I was trying to achieve a metallic copper effect that would change color as the bait rolls and wiggle on the center axis when retrieved. It seems to have worked out fine. It turns from a dark rust color to a light copper color as the bait is turned in the light.


























I started a couple more, but ran out of time. 

I'll post a few more as the weeks go by and I sure hope some of you post yours too.


----------



## lazy

Beautiful work VC, the lay off didn&#8217;t effect your work at all.

Dallas


----------



## eyesman_01

Bravo! Great work vc. How's the paint booth working. Getting good ventilation? Didn't hear you complain so you must be happy with it.

I haven't done any more work. Been too busy working on the boat and getting the gear around for the outing I haven't taken time to start any more projects.

The one I made has one heck of a lot of action! Maybe too much, and it likes to stay right up top. I might have to add some weight to it. Probably be using it with a dipsey or a jet to get it down. I'll give her a shot on the reefs next weekend and see if she catches fish. If it catches my wall mount, that will be the first and last fish that bait ever catches, it'll get mounted with the fish.


----------



## buckdawg

looks good. the color change is very impressive.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Looking good!!! That one will be a winner for sure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I like the color alot. 

Are these heavy gauge thru wire musky/pike baits??


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Newbreed, it is a musky/pike bait. Its carved from cherry and has stainless steel screweyes, which are epoxied into the wood. I fish primarily for musky and use pretty much only my own homemade baits when targeting musky.

Eyesman, you can weight the bait with a couple of small split shots by drilling small holes in the bottom, placing the lead and then epoxying the holes. Or you can fill the holes with "Quicksteel" from Walmart...that stuff works great for filling holes. Of course you have to shoot a little paint over the bottom when you're done, but you can still add the weight after the bait is finished if you find it doesn't run where you want it to.


----------



## liquidsoap

Excellent lure!
You and tigger sure got a gift!


----------



## peple of the perch

Nice job. Is it easy to paint it like that with an airbrush. I have been seeing alot of good work latly with them.


----------



## TIGGER

Man VC that is sweet! I want just to come over and watch!!!!!!!!! It is a shame the teeth marks that will be on it shortly! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Tig, we've got to get together this year and do some hangin' out. 

I haven't got my boat ready yet, but after next week things are going to slow down, and I'll be able to get ready for this coming fishing season. 

That's the downside of building baits during the winter. It makes you think about the strike when you're working a jerkbait, or the rod bending in half as you're trolling and it almost makes the winter longer as you look forward to those warm sunny days we have in front of us.

But the good days are coming and the weed beds are going to start to form near the drop offs. The fish are going to be spawning and beginning the whole cycle of life again. Tree frogs croaking during the hot summer nights of catfishing, and early morning mists swirling up against the backdrop of the sun rising. 

Its going to be a great year.


----------



## BigDaddy300

vc1111 said:


> Its going to be a great year.


AMEN to that. I can't wait for it to get into full swing.


----------



## KWILSON512

Nice work VC....I paint my own also but mine look like a 1st graded painted them when compared to that. Just curious, how long have you been painting?


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, K. 

I started carving and painting the summer before last, so this is my third season of building baits.


----------



## Nikster

*WOW!* Those belong framed on a wall. Me? well after making a work of art like that I could not get myself to use them cause I'd be sick if I lost-one or got chewed up by teeth. Ya can't help to feel the same way????
So you don't have to go thru any TRAUMATIC ordeal & feel bad about damaging those works of art Here is what I'll do; Send them to me, I'll try them out, so you don't have deal with any heart-ache.

Nik,


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Nikster. What waters do you fish and what species. I might be able to send one to you to test.

Here's a couple more. Once I install the hooks, these are ready for 07 fishing.
























The top one is about 4 1/2 inches long and hopefully will be the right size for the early season when the baitfish are still small.

The bottom one is about 9 1/2 inches long, carved from poplar, has the gillplates and cheek dimple cut in with a dremel, 1/2 inch 3D eyes, and a #5 lip in 1/8 inch lexan for strength. 

I'm going to finish it off by adding #3 Eagle Claw hooks with Wolverine triple-strength hook thingies, then add a set of four 12 inch bass thumpers and six dash-mounted dome tweeters coupled with a Sirius-capable radio/MP3 player; upholster the interior with a close-up image of Elvis in crushed velvet (in his skinny phase), then have the engine, blue-printed, bored and stroked, throw on a pair of 4-barrel carburetors, and add a set of Mickey Thompson slicks and some Thrush glass packs (to give it a nice rumble when we're cruising around A&W so the chicks will go nuts.)


----------



## knightwinder

I LIKE THEM ALL, but I REALLY like the green and black one with the blood trail. Nice work vc!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the kind words, Knightwinder.

Newbreed, sorry I didn't catch your question before. The baits are not thru-wired. The thru-wire process is only important when using softer wood and I use only hardwoods. The eyescrews are incredibly strong and it would take a team of gorillas on steroids to even begin to affect them.

Here's the one I turned on the lathe. It has a silver/chrome striped scale pattern with fine silver glitter over the back and shoulders and I'm going to finish it with a coarser glitter as soon as I can find a local supply. I have a bottle of the heavier glitter somewhere, but I can't find it right now. The bait weighs a shade over 6 ounces. The 1/2 inch 3D eyes are embedded in the maple body and I made the lip out of .22 gauge stainless steel. I'm going to hang #7 hooks on this one and give it to an old friend of mine. This is the bait I posted on the thread titled "Got lathe?"


----------



## eyesman_01

Awesome job as usual, vc. Getting ready to get on Erie for the walleye this next weekend. I might find time after that to start on another one for myself. You can bet I'm gonna get my first one wet. Not expecting miracles, but it would be nice to get some teeth marks in it.


----------



## TIGGER

Man those are nice!!!!!!!!!!! I love the green and blacks


----------



## vc1111

Here's one off the lathe with an old style lip:


----------



## BigDaddy300

AWESOME as usual buddy! Get all those painted up. Hopefully it wont be long before we can get out


----------



## CountryKat

Man that bait looks really good!


----------



## vc1111

Tested these yesterday at West Branch. The musky fishing was still slow. I did lose a small one at the boat, but we didn't raise or land any of the larger guys. I think they may still be in some phase of the spawn mode. West Branch does seem to turn on a little later than the other lakes for musky.

This one is made from cherry and has a stainless steel lip and is unweighted (no lead added to the body). At four inches long (measuring the body only, not the lip), it runs exactly like a Hot-N-Tot, but has a wider body and is taller in the middle from a side view. Casts very well and trolls well at speed:











This second one is made of sintra signboard material, which is a white material similar to PVC. Its also four inches long and has 1/0 Eagle Claw hoods. It has a flat body with a simple rounding of the back and belly. It has a 1/16 inch #5 lip; slightly weighted with pencil lead. 
It has a subtle action like the old style rapala minnows, but it stops dead and suspend when you stop reeling or ripping it, then it sloooowly sinks in a horizontal position.
Runs about 3 feet deep when casting, which should make it a good choice around and over the emerging weeds this spring, especially in the next few weeks. Its lighter and easy to cast:











Six inch, chubby minnow bait in olive perch pattern with just a few flecks of gold glitter around the gills and the eyes; also carved from cherry, the sides of the body are rounded off and the bait is fatter in the middle tapering near the head and the tail.
This thing is very versatile for casting, twitching, ripping, and speed trolling. Hold your rod tip down it will go about 8 feet deep when casting; hold your rod tip high and it stays up at about 4 or 5 feet deep. I put a smaller hook in the middle to hang twister tails on to add a little action to the back of the bait. I will make more of these in the months to come:


----------



## lazy

As always, beautiful work VC ; I especially like the top one with the stainless lip. That looks like a musky killer.

Dallas


----------



## Weatherby

You sir are an artist.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Here's a couple more I've been working on. They still need a couple coats of clear.

This one is Tennessee shad with a shot of purple. I can't get the camera to catch the golds on the back. I need to get something to diffuse the lighting in here a bit.










This one looks black, but it's really a deep olive color with gold glitter on the gills and a few flecks of gold glitter along the belly:


----------



## BigDaddy300

Those are SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! I love the tennessee shad.


----------



## freyedknot

definately a west branch musky shad there. what do you do with all those baits? where some pics of fish tigger has been catching from that new lund?? tell him the nite bite is on!


----------



## vc1111

Freyed, I usually give most of them away as I build new ones. I gave away most of what I made last year already, so I've got to scramble to get some done for this year. I like to build variations of what is commercially available and of what I've built previously. I'm especially trying to improve on the jerkbaits that are available to buy because I enjoy catching muskies with jerkbaits an awful lot.

Sounds like you've done well at West Branch with similar baits. What baits do you favor for West Branch?


----------



## lazy

Beautiful work as always VC.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Dallas. You been out fishing yet?


----------



## lazy

I was able to get out for a few hours last Tuesday VC, no luck. Water at CC is still in the low 50&#8217;s and visibility is not very good due to the rain we&#8217;ve had; but it was good just to be on the water again. Hopefully you have had better luck. 

Dallas


----------



## vc1111

This one is a weighted jerkbait/glider. I gave it crazy eyes and a watercolor effect for the black highlight stripes:


----------



## vc1111

Here's a rebel insurgent mutant pregnant shad bait with a tiny bit of gold glitter down the lateral line:


----------



## lazy

VC every time I think you can&#8217;t do any better you come with some like this. Great work.

Dallas


----------



## ustoo2000

It does not look like these are the first lures you have painted. How did you get started?


----------



## fugarwi7

Sick..all I can say is sick...love the eyes on your glider and the black highlight finish is just plain sick...I want to get into the lure building game and you are certainly an inspiration to us wanna-be's...next fall/winter I will be in touch with you to get a head start on this hobby (could be a profession in your case though)!


----------



## ThunderHawk7

VC,

That is all some real nice work!!!! Wow

Hawk


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Fugawari, when you're ready, you send me an email and I'll gladly show you anything and everything that I can. I don't do this for a profession; in fact, I'm learning as I go. I knew very little about power tools before I started, but I just keep trying different things and reading and thinking about how to make the carving easier and cuts more accurate, etc. 

ustoo2000, I started, not last summer, but the summer before using spray cans. A few months later, I bought a cheap airbrush. I already had a compressor in the garage. Eventually, I started buying other power tools to make the carving and shaping easier. I read all that I could and visited other internet sites about building baits. Its very much an underground thing. There are no magazines and very few books about this so I had to hunt around a lot to get info on supplies, etc.

The main reason I started was to have more control over the baits I present when musky fishing. Often the commercially made baits come in limited colors and sizes. I pay a lot of attention to what the muskies do and I was always wondering if a larger or smaller bait would have caused a "follow" to become a strike, or maybe just a different color. We've all seen how well certain colors and sizes seem to work on one lake versus another. So that's the way I got involved in this madness. 

My brother is an artist (for a living) and he's showed me how to use an airbrush as far as the basics. From there I painted whenever I could, I study the baits that I like and look at the shapes and colors that produce muskies for me on my local waters. Eventually I bought a better airbrush. Its an Iwata HP-C, if you're interested, and I highly recommend it for this stuff; makes the painting easier and more accurate.

You will not save a nickel on this hobby unless you make a lot of baits and sell them (which does not interest me), but it has given me hours of pleasure, I've caught an awful lot of muskies in the last three years with my own baits, and I've made a lot friends, like Tigger and BigDaddy300 along the way, which is the best part.

I welcome any question that you guys have. I enjoy writing and talking about this stuff almost as much as using it and giving the baits to friends along the way.

For what its worth, I hooked up on a real pig of a musky on Sunday at Leesville on this bait:










He smashed it while we were trolling :T a steep breakline and he behaved _very_ badly. He was not pleased and he let me know as soon as the rod loaded up and I grabbed it from the rod-holder...He was making those massive head shakes as he headed for the deeper water. About all I could do was hang on as he ripped drag at will; then suddenly launched out of the water across the other three lines we had out, and managed to get loose. 

I was heart-broken for a few minutes, but those big dudes have all that poundage and torque and they sometimes get off somehow despite all those hooks. They do have an awfully boney mouth and sometimes the hooks just don't seem to find a sweet spot. 

However, I was pumped that that particular bait performed because I built it with Leesville in mind. I've know of a lot of muskies on that lake that have been boated on Magnum Hot-n-Tots, so I build it with that in mind. At any rate, I was very pumped that a mid-40's fish ate that bait, when nothing else produced even a follow or a rip that day. Good sign, hopefully. And...

...naturally, I'm already building a few more bigger ones for the later season, ASAP:


----------



## Weatherby

Awesome work as usual.


When is a good time to call you?


----------



## vc1111

Anytime, really. If I'm out, just leave a message and I'll get back to you promptly.


----------



## vc1111

Heres another watercolor glider. Both of the gliders (this one and the yellow tiger one with the crazy eyes) are both weighted with pistol bulletsHornady 44 caliber, 300 grain, XTP hollow points, to be specific. 

I used three bullets, each in the belly near the forward hook, spaced out about ¼ inch apart. That particular weighting was my first attempt and produced excellent results, although I will probably experiment a bit more with both the placement of the weight and the actual amount of weight on future baits.

























I also placed 2 lines ties on this bait so that the user can have a bit more control over how high in the water column the bait will tend to run. The screw eye on the forehead of the bait will cause the bait to run about 2 feet deeper. The nose screw eye will cause the bait to stay a bit higher in the water column so the bait can be worked over top of weeds, stumps, shallow rocks, etc.



Heres a shot which attempts to show white the pearl belly, which is for esthetics mostly, but gives the bait a more natural baitfish look also:














This is a popper spun on the lathe from poplar. Its 11 centimeters long (about 4 ½ inches) and this one was done in irridescent yellow, irridescent green, florescent orange, and opaque black. Its unweighted. I tied a tail out of flashabou, which is available at Dicks Sporting Goods, and other sources.

















Because of the irridescent nature of the paint, it is very difficult to capture the true colors with the camera, but you get the idea.

For what it's worth this popper actually represents the first time I ever painted a bait with water-based paints. I used the Createx brand of paints and I was pleased with how they performed. I have always painted with enamels in the past and am considering making the switch to water based paints for a number of reasons. First, no nasty solvents, because you thin the paints with water and and then clean up the gun ordinary household glass cleaner. Secondly, the paints are much cheaper to purchase and are available locally in a huge color assortment. Finally, the paint booth scenario would have no fire hazards to speak of such as you have with enamel solvents. The paint seems to atomize nicely and produce a fine spray, without any spitting in the cone of spray produced by the airbrush.

However, there are several distinct disadvantages to the water-based paints

The stuff goes on in much thinner coats, which slows the painting process. It must be thinned to a point where running becomes something you must constantly guard against. Thus, you have to pause occasionally and flash the paint with a heat gun to dry the paint before applying another fine layer. Most importantly, Ive heard from other builders that you must guard against having the clear coat breached, because water tends to run straight through the layer of paint on the bait when that happens, thus potentially destroying the paint job. That potential issue means the final clear coat is a much more critical process. Im going to build a few large baits, paint them with the Createx water-based paints, fish with them for musky as per normal and see what happens.

Bottom line on water-based paints in my opinion: Tradeoffs, just like youd figure. Im still not convinced that this water-based stuff is superior or inferior to enamel paints.


----------



## Weatherby

WOW!!!! beautiful as usual. 

It was nice talking to you today. 

Great idea with the two line ties on the glider. One like that would be fine by me.


----------



## vc1111

Weatherby, I'll gladly send you that one if you'd like. I'm going to put another couple coats of clear on it just to make sure its bulletproof and its yours.

I'm gone again this weekend so I won't be able to paint, but I did sneak in some late-night hours this week and managed to get 5 more done... a 4 inch general purpose minnow bait, a musky glider, which is a prototype I made this past winter, a Rocket Shad, and another version of the Pregnant Flatshad.

I'm using a new clear coat material and its a lot slower process so it'll take me a few more days before they're done.

I've got three more gliders that I've put off painting until I got used to painting again and I'm really looking forward to getting those done. One of them ran excellent when tested so I built another on the lathe right away. I love throwing jerkbaits and gliders at the muskies and I cannot wait to start slinging these things this summer!


----------



## Big Daddy

They look GREAT!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a 4 inch foiled minnow bait that I hope will look like an emerald shad for the Erie walleyes. Its a metallic green with just a light overspray of purple on the sides and belly. I'm giving this one to a friend who lives for that lake:













This one is weighted with lead but only enough to make it suspend. Its made of cherry and is a shade over 3 inches long. I used Createx acrylic airbrush paint and used the irridescent colors:






















This is from poplar off the lathe; amber and gold pearls with a white pearl belly. Lol, I've been on a real pearl kick lately. I'm giving this one to my neighbor who loves bass fishing and is kind enough to plow my drive for me every winter:

















Its interesting that the smaller baits are actually harder to build. The work is finer and its harder to carve the baits to the smaller scales. The paint work is also more tedious because even minor flaws tend to stand out a bit more. Despite the extra work and tediousness, I've decided that I'm going to continue to build smaller baits for bass, pike, and walleye. I have some people that I think would like to have a bait or two, but they don't musky fish. And I would like to see what alterations I could make to the commercially available stuff for those species.






Here's a RocketShad (my name for this body style, because my fishing partner insists that I name each body type so I quit saying things like, "You know, the gold one with lateral line and the #5 lip that I made about two weeks ago.") It's got a sort of dispersed lateral line that is supposed to have a watercolor effect. Its pearled and the lateral line fades and almost disappears as you turn the bait. Actually you can see that the front of the lateral line faded a bit just from the angle of the light when I shot the picture of it. 
It should flash well on bright days and hopefully get smashed at Leesville this summer. I've already tested this body type and lip style and it trolls at almost any speed, while still casting easily and retrieved in a variety of ways without much effort:













More irridescent colors, this time on a musky class crankbait, a Pregnant Flatshad with a narrow, long, square lip. Since the body is also relatively narrow, the bait tends to vibrate and wiggle at high speed while still running true at speed. Should troll well and cast well from the little bit of testing I did so far:








Here's a better shot of the long #19 lip:









More to follow. See next post.


----------



## vc1111

I have high hopes for this one at West Branch. Its also a RocketShad, but instead of 3/4 poplar, I used 5/4 poplar, which gives it a much wider body. Also used an "L" shaped lip, which I made from stainless steel and secured with pins and screws. I doubt this will be an easy bait to cast because of the water resistance from the fatso body, but I'll probably try it anyway. It is painted with jade green and irridescent yellow, with a goldenblack pearl for the back and shoulders. I also added some details to the belly and used pearls for the fades, except for the red gill effect, which is red sunburst enamel. I also added some white pearl over a silver base just under and around the bottom of the lip:




























Because I liked this body style so well...:








...I have made two variations of it. One with a stainless lip as above, (which is finished and primered, ready for paint) and this one with the L shaped lip:








I've taken to calling these "Palm Baits" because they have a nice feel to them when you hold them. This one isn't done yet. I'm considering adding a subtle gill plate and fins just behind the gills. It is also made of 5/4 poplar (that's carpenter's lingo for wood that is 1 1/4 inches thick...sounds like I really know what I'm talking about, eh? Lol, I don't, but I'm learning .It's a miracle that I still have all my fingers.).


This last one is a prototype jerkbait/glider. I carved this one from poplar and weighted it with two 177 grain 50 caliber roundballs, which I had to pound flat before inserting since the bait is so narrow from back to belly. Total weight is about two ounces and I am very pleased with the action. It is one of the easiest jerkbaits I've ever used, very similar in action to a Bert, but a bit less work. It runs about 4 feet deep, which is, in my experience a killer zone for muskies near submerged weeds and weed edges. I tested this last Sunday at West Branch. I'm looking forward to making more of these, which I'm calling "Shovelhead." (Lol, just to get my partner off my back, cause if not, I'd just call it ""that yellow thing.") Its about 6 3/4 inches long and the next one will be 10 inches long.


----------



## Weatherby

I know that I've said it before but you truely are an artist and I enjoy looking at every post you make. Awesome work as usual.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Chris. I appreciate that.


----------



## vc1111

For the last few days, I've been taking care of a few details around the paint shop and the workbench in my spare time (which is usually after 9 or 10 pm. )

I felt compelled to comment on a few things though. I am always amazed at the people I encounter in the course of fishing and hunting. It seems that these sports center us all somehow and bring out the best in us. 

Recently I was contacted by a member of this board who offered a favor to assist in this hobby of lure building. Just out of nowhere, he offered an act of kindness, asking nothing in return. He doesn't know me, never even met me. I'll not mention his name, but I want him to know that I appreciate his offer. 

I find it interesting that people do things like that sometime, just spontaneously really. People can warm your heart at times.

Its been interesting to get to know this board a little more. I've found that OGF seems to have a spirit of cooperation to it that is unique in a lot of ways. That's a good thing. I've also heard positive things about the folks that run this place, which I'm sure is a factor in fostering that spirit.

Anyway, I like this site. Good people.

Yesterday, I went to Misquito with my lifelong hunting and fishing partner, Larry. Larry's is diehard sportsmen, as stubborn as a mule, and one of the most honest guys I've ever known. Together we've done a little bit of everything with fishing and hunting too, but with fishing we've sort of landed on musky fishing and stuck with it for quite a few years now. Anyway, yesterday we went walleye fishing at misquito. First time in a long time, we specifically targeted walleye. 

The weather was rather foul, like it can be in Ohio this time of year...cold, windy, rough water. I had forgotten how much preparation is required for a successful walleye outing. A lot of detail gearwise, and I had to do a lot of digging to find all my stuff, which I hadn't used in quite a few years. 

As usual, we had a few laughs, drank some coffee, and watched the day ease by on the water. We joked about how, in days gone by, we'd sit in freezing rain, if necessary, to weed our way through dozens of 14 and 3/4 inch walleyes at Pymatuning, just get 4 o4 5 "keepers." He commented on how all the smart people were probably at home watching TV in comfortable chair, as we both shivered in the wind when the temps dropped and our hands became numb. But we had a good time and caught a few fish. 

We're very lucky here in Northeastern Ohio. We have so many great choices as far a public waters, plus we have farm ponds and strip mines if we want to take our kids out for a day. Erie, Pymatuning, West Branch, Leesville, the Ohio river, Piedmont, and on and on. Within a hour or two, we're blessed with some fine fishing. 

Anyway, I hope you guys are getting some time on the water and catching a few fish. I'm looking forward to the musky fishing starting to light up (finally!), and even drinking some of Larry's rot-gut coffee. 

I've got a few more baits ready to paint, including a few smaller bass baits, a few poppers, and two large, old style gliders. I'll keep you posted. 

I would love to see the work of some of the other builders in Ohio. Post em if you got em.


----------



## lazy

It always amazes me that some of our fondest outdoor memories have occurred in the most god awful weather. And it&#8217;s always good to sit around with your friends reminiscing about those times. 

I have three lures in various stages of complication that have been lying in the garage for well over a month. Just hasn&#8217;t had the time to get to them. 

Dallas


----------



## Chemlab187

Beautiful work!

I'm curious, how do you get the texture/scale pattern?


----------



## vc1111

C'mon, Lazy, get to work! 

Thanks, Chemlab. The scales are easy. You paint the bait one color, lay netting over it (its sort of like the stuff wedding veils are made of), then you spray over the netting. The netting allows the basecoat color to show through because it essentially masks it as you shoot the second color through the holes in the netting.


----------



## vc1111

I've chopped up some 2 by 4's for poppers and I'm finding that its sort of fun making them, although smaller baits are usually harder for me.


















I'm hoping this one will catch a few smallmouth and walleye at Erie:









This weekend, we're going to officially begin chasing muskies consistently. I have a few musky lures ready to post. Maybe later today if I can get the darn grass cut and finish fixing the regulator on my compressor.

Lol, I'll tell you, I've learned a lot about tools and gadgets from getting into this madness of lure building. I'm finding myself slowing down as I pass garage sales now, thinking, "Hey, there might be some power tools in there..."


----------



## vc1111

Six inch foiled bait with irridescent greens and yellows and a #5 lip:


----------



## vc1111

Here's a musky popper I've started working with. Its made of pine.









I placed four glass rattles in the head of the bait and I'm going to try to leave them exposed so that they're louder, as opposed to burying them under putty and paint:









I made the bait on the lathe and cut the bowl shape for the head using a bandsaw. No rotary tool work was required, which is nice, because that can eat a lot of time. 

The screweyes were glued in with Rhino glue, which expands a bit as it dries to provide a tough, tight bond to the wood, and I angled the belly screweye toward the back of the bait to add more strength and contact with more of the wood surface.


----------



## lazy

Your musky popper looks good VC, I have always thought a large popper worked over or around cover would do well. Keep us posted on how it works.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Lazy.

I'm also looking forward to trying it in June and July at Piedmont and Leesville when the muskies are suspending over open water or porpoising as they often do when chasing small schools of baitfish.

I'm still working on a way to cover the rattles during the painting process so that I'll have the glass tips of the rattles unpainted and covered only in the finish coats of envirotec after painting.

Any ideas? I'm thinking I might cover them in some type of soft removable material such as cotton. Whatever I use has to be something that can be removed without leaving a residue, so putty won't work, because the envirotec won't stick to any kind of oily leftover residue.


----------



## Big Joshy

you might just dab the rattles with a bead of rubber cement. It would remove from the glass very easily i would think. or even silicone caulk.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Big Joshy. I'll give that a try. Sounds like the best option.


----------



## vc1111

From poplar, 4 1/2 inch shad bait with a light copper belly:









I used 1/16 inch Lexan for this one because although its a bit more fragile than the 1/8 inch stuff, this bait will be mostly for casting (1 5/8 ounce total weight with hooks), and it won't be racking off the rocks or logs as much as baits that are trolled at speed.


----------



## vc1111

This is a 5/8 ounce bass popper made from poplar with a sort of bugle type opening at the front. I shot flourescent orange over irridescent yellow to get the golden yellow look to the sides of the bait. I haven't been taking a lot of time to finish the wood on these poppers like I usually do on the musky baits because I'm using them mostly to experiement with new colors, which is a lot of fun. 












The one I previously posted before this one caught four bass in about 10 minutes yesterday. They weren't monsters but it was fun to see that the bait does work when the bass are hitting stuff on the surface. I'll give these to friends because I don't bass fish much anymore, but this winter, I'll make some and seal them with envirotex first (like I did with the musky popper shown above) in order to smooth out any aberrations left from the lathe.

The chisel cuts the wood against the grain on the lathe, so there is some pitting that really should be filled to get a perfect finish before painting and the envirotec or Devcon 2 ton epoxy really "levels things out" as Tigger says. So in other words, I'll make them on the lathe, seal them with sanding sealer, then smooth them out by adding one thin coat of envirotec before priming and painting.


----------



## vc1111

Been working too much this past week. My grandfather used to kiddingly say, "Only poor people work."  

Larry and I went to out Sunday and had three follows. The follows were smaller fish, but Larry boated two trolling. Not bad. I had two of the follows on the 6 inch foiled minnow bait. 

But...what I'm _really_ looking forward to is the jerkbait/glider bite, which should be heating up here real soon. I've have three more prototypes to try out. One is a dive and rise jerkbait, one is more of a combination jerkbait/glider, and the last one is a glider. I'll have pictures ready tomorrow sometime. They're all on the drying wheel right now. 

The cat jumped up on my lap and swung her beautiful full black tail up against the glider I was working on a couple days ago. The envirotex dried nicely on her tail while she was sleeping and now she looks like a cross between a walking bucktail and an overgrown flyfisherman's dream. Every time I look at her tail, I start thinkin' about what kind of bucktails I could make for some of my poppers. I'm pretty sure she knows thats what I'm thinking. Or it could be that I've been breathing too many enamel fumes. Either way, she runs every time I approach her with the scissors.


----------



## vc1111

This one is ready to hang up so the clearcoat can cure. 

10 inch jerkbait prototype


















I'll hang some big #5 trebles on the bottom and either a green bucktail on the tail hook or just an number #3 treble, depending on how it runs with the bucktail on the tail. I only tested this briefly before I finished it (the weather was foul and I was in a hurry). I'm hoping it still runs right with the hooks, etc.

I'll test it tomorrow and then add a few more coats of clearcoat to it.


----------



## TIGGER

Man vc your baits are unbelievable. I think your one of the best around. I really enjoy seeing your baits. Your paint and foil is unbelievable. Top shelf all the way!

Folks. He hand shapes the bodies by hand. No routers. It is amazing! I knew that lathe would really get you into some neat stuff! I can't wait to hear how they work. 
My stupid dial-up takes forever to load the pics! LOL I was worth the wait! This one took 14 minutes! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John, I really appreciate it.

I wish you could have made it to West Branch tonight. Larry had one follow. I hooked one and lost it at the boat. Five minutes later I boated one in the 30's. Both fish responded to this Shovelhead jerkbait:










The Shovelhead was tricky to tune, but within 3 casts of getting it tuned right, I hooked and lost the first one and shortly thereafter boated the second one. The bait is very, very easy to use; you just load the rod tip with an easy snap of your wrist and it dives and glides. I'm really happy with it now that I got it all tuned up. I guess I would describe it as a cross between a Suick and a Bert, but its a heck of a lot easier to use than either of those.

Larry wants one now. He thinks I should build the next one about 1/2 in wider and about 2 inches longer. I'll have to give it a go. 

I have a few more pictures of new baits I just finished. I'll post them later tonight after I get something to eat.


----------



## Big Daddy

WOW. That's about the only word that comes to mind. What a talent.

I sense a follow-up story on the water real soon... Let's go fellas.

VERY nice.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow I wish I could have been there. I love how you do the washy fade out on the sides. You and your tricks! LOL I'll be thinking how you did that all day. It is a neat feeling catching a fish on a bait that you have made. 

The popper looks very interesting. I like how you did the rattles. That gold tigger strip looks like a killer on the musky's in a leesville type of place. LOL

I can't wait to see the next batch!


----------



## vc1111

Chaos. There comes a time, about when the season is in full swing, when you find yourself, carving, painting, clearing, testing, and tweaking, simultaneously. Then workbench looks like an explosion of hooks, epoxy, baits, split rings, tools, notes, etc...LOL, and I love it! It's one of my favorite outdoor times of the year.









I spoke to Tigger yesterday on my way to West Branch. We always have these baitmakernerd conversations about colors, lips, wiggle/wobble, line tie placement, etc. Its always interesting and we both learn from sharing ideas. We were talking yesterday about a color we "discovered" sort of simultaneousy. It's called British Green Metallic, and I've used it recently on several baits. Here's a popper that shows the richness it brings to the overall color pattern:

























Previously I alluded to the idea that I like using the poppers for experimenting with new color patterns. I don't spend as much time finishing the bodies as I would ordinarily, but I do learn a lot by playing with the color blends, etc.

Here are a few more. These are prototypes. The bottom one runs great. It's a glider that runs about 3 feet down and has a nice side to side action, with a subtle belly roll when its coming to a stop. It's probably a bit early in the season for this size bait, but I'll keep heaving it out there to see if anything can be triggered. It weighs 6 1/4 ounces and is 9 inches long. 








The top bait shown above is about 6 inches long and ran great when I tested it, but its giving me fits since I put the clear on. Gliders and jerkbaits are very sensitive. There's a lot of physic involved in making a chunk of wood perform in a specific manner in water. Today I'm going to move the line tie (the screweye on the front where you attach the bait to the line). I'll place the line tie on the top of the bait instead of the front of the nose and that may be all it takes. A different pivot point can be all the difference. Or not. You cannot be afraid to have failures when you're trying new stuff with baits. But...once in a while, you reach Nirvana, and it's a real thrill to see that silver streak come roaring up out of the weed beds when your casting.

Here's a shot of the belly of the bait. It shows the new color I found for the "gill" area of the bait and the silvery pearls I found a way to mix. The belly color is also something that can be a decisive factor in triggering musky strikes. Some colors definitely seem to outperform others. Don't even ask my why. Long ago, I stopped trying to figure out why these creatures behave the way they do.









Note the line tie on the nose. I'll place the new line tie about 3/4 of an inch above on the "forehead" of the bait. Also note the hooks. Musky guys often like to "T" the hooks on the belly. This eliminates a lot of the "rash" that a bait can develop from the hooks rubbing the sides of the bait, and it can also be a way of ensuring better hook ups. It is something that you could try with bass and walleye baits too. The hooks are VMC #4's and they are nasty boys...very sharp, extremely strong.











This one, I'm calling an Arc Shad. Its got a mouth carved into it and 1/16 inch Lexan. It vibrates so much that it won't behave while trolling, but it casts well and can be ripped above submerged weeds.









See next post...


----------



## vc1111

Here's a three inch Stubbydude with black over silver stripes and irridescents green and yellows. A bit different than the first one I made; runs well, believe it or not, it dives down to 17 or 18 feet when trolled at speed. The hooks are #2 Eagle Claws and they are also "T"ed. Eagle Claw hooks are a great choice for about any bait. They're sharp right out of the box (unlike some of the VMC hooks I've tried) and the Eagle Claws are reasonably priced too:






















A before/after shot of the larger Palm Bait that I mentioned earlier in this thread. Its about 6 inches long, excluding the lip, carved from cherry, unweighted. I'm going to get this one tested today at West Branch:




















From cherry, a carved and foiled Bullet Shad, using that same British green metallic over aluma yellow pearls with the aforementined new orange color around the gill area and a silver pearl belly:


















Hope you guys like 'em. Gotta go. More later.


----------



## TIGGER

Uncle,uncle,uncle!!!!!!!!!!!! I give up! LOL just amazing work. You are so neat tidy. I am a train wreck when I get going. When Rick was over he started cleaning and straightening things. I was off track for 4 days! 

"Tigger and the rest of OGF find Vc's secret workshop and obtain the baits for further testing!"


----------



## vc1111

Lol, neat and tidy? If Rick saw my basement, he'd need a defibrillator.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Vince, those are awesome looking baits. Glad they are working for you already. We have got to hook up and get on the water soon.

Hey, for the small price of a couple of baits and maybe some building lessons, I would be willing to clean and organize your basement. 

I never used to be this neat and tidy. I was a mess also. It all started when I would read about pro fisherman and how it was very important to them to be organized and prepared. It made for more time fishing. So I started doing it with my tackle and it just spilled over into other aspects of my life. I am still too lazy to be as organized as I want


----------



## vc1111

Got a chance to fish today at Leesville. What a beautiful day on the water. The sun was almost too cooperative. I got a touch of sunburn, but that's better than frostbite! 

We trolled mostly, but we did get a few hours of casting in too. The muskies were uncooperative when we were casting, but I did get to test out a few new body styles that I'm working on. I made a midsize Shovelhead jerkbait, and it actually ran very well unweighted. The action is similar to a Suick but it takes only a small fraction of the effort to use the thing. I can't wait to get it done, because jerkbait fishing for muskies is one of my favorite ways to catch them.

At about 5:30 pm or so, I connect with a decent fish, about 38 inches, while trolling a Rocket Shad in the Tennesse shad pattern with a touch of purple on the shoulder. It was just about identical to the one picture below, which is the one I posted previously on this thread, if I recall correctly. The one I scored on had a square lip instead of a round lip, and a painted gill plate, but other than that it was identical:











The Tennessee shad paint pattern is a producer on Leesville, Pymatuning, Piedmont, and West Branch. For some reason, it seems to imitate what a musky eats. If anyone is interested, I can describe how to paint this great pattern. Its really one of the easier patterns to paint. In fact, I could show you how to do it with spray cans, if you don't have an airbrush; its that easy. 

Here's a shot of the fish in the net. The photo is poor because I'm using an ordinary pocket digitial camera and of course, there's no polarizer on the lens, so the glare reduces the quality. Anyway, you can see that Rocket Shad he hit.









The fish was a run of the mill musky, about 38 inches, but he was fun:










Here's a shot of Leesville. What a beautiful place to fish:


----------



## BigDaddy300

Good job buddy. I know I liked that bait for some reason. That pic helps to "keep the faith"


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Rick. Keeping the faith is probably about half the battle in musky fishing.

This stuff is nuts.


----------



## vc1111

Here is what is on my bench this evening. I'm working on a few changes to the jerkbaits I recently built and I've built a new one.

This is similar to the green/gold scaled jerkbait I previously posted. It shows the placement of two muzzleloader roundballs in the belly of the bait. I primered the bait first so that it would be all white. That way when I'm trying to judge where the exact center of the bait is, my eyes are not confused by the wavy lines of the wood grain. When you get to be an older fart, things like that happen. I'll prime it again before I paint it. I glued the roundballs into the wood using Rhino glue, which is available at Walmart. I then sealed the holes, (which I drilled with a 1/2 inch forstner bit), with "plumbers putty." The plumbers putty is available at any hardward store. It is like a Tootsie Roll only bigger. The stuff is blue on the outside and white on the inside. You cut off a piece and knead it in your fingers till it is all one uniform color, sort of a gray actually. Works great, dries fast, sands easy, won't shrink.










Here's a larger version of the Shovelhead which helped me land a musky at West Branch last week. Its carved from cherry with one roundball. I'll re-prime it also before I paint it, but you can see where I placed the weight. Actually the bait ran well during testing and although it appeared to need no weight added, I decided to add one roundball to offset the extra bouyancy created by the 5 coats of envirotec clearcoat that I'll be adding after I paint it.
















Note that the hole under the Shovelhead appears to be larger. I flattened the lead roundball with a hammer since the bait is a bit thin through the middle section and I didn't want to risk drilling out too much of the bait.







Lastly, here's my first attempt to build a version of the "Bert," which is a commercially sold bait that has produced dozens of muskies for me over the years. I love throwing the Bert and want to see if I can build something similar. I chopped it out of pine on the lathe, cut a slant on the forehead to make it dive, and then hollowed out the slant cut with the edge of the benchtop beltsander. I'll post pics of how I did that if anyone wants to see how it was done. 

I built two of these to start with. I'm pretty confident they will run well, but I'm just guessing, based on past experience, as to how much weight will be needed. On the longer one I used two roundballs, on the shorter version, I used just one. I'll post the results of my testing, which I hope to do tomorrow, if my schedule permits.

























In the photos above you can see how I simply glue in the lead roundballs prior to sealing them with plumber's putty. 

I welcome any questions you might have on any of this stuff. Believe me, I had a ton of them when I started and I still do. I do a lot of experimenting and guessing and I do have occasional failures with the way a bait might run. But as time goes on, it is getting easier to build and get it right the first or second time.


----------



## vc1111

I'll bet the chaos on the bench in the background of these pictures is driving BigDaddy300 nuts.


----------



## vc1111

Heading out to two different lakes this weekend to scare the muskies. I have a few jerkbaits painted and I can't wait to try them out near the weed edges close to deep water. But, there not going to be clearcoated till next week sometime so I'll have to be patient I guess.


----------



## vc1111

Milton was a zero. We trolled up the river a few times but it was the color of chocolate milk. I have a very hard time keeping any confidence in muddy water. Must be from my days of fishing steelhead. I know that fish can be caught in those conditions and Larry keeps telling that the river is always pretty colored, b ut I had no faith in it today.

We also trolled the main lake as best we could amidst the ski boats and jet skis. 

There should be permits issued, sort of like hunting season, where you're allowed to take out two jet skis per season. I mean, nothing serious, maybe just potato guns with scopes, something like that.


----------



## vc1111

After we pulled into the parking lot at Leesville, we began loading and rigging the boat to launch. The usual anticipation of a day on the water was cause for me to remark how much I enjoy the moment of sliding my musky rods out of the rod locker at the beginning of the day. Larry looked at me and laughed and said, "I hope you don't talk like that to anybody else," meaning that only another fisherman would understand the excitement at the ritual of getting ready for a day on the water. 

We began with about an hour of casting on two different spots but, no dice. Didn't raise anything. 

Fired up the motor and started trolling. It was a pleasant day and I look forward to sleeping a bit when we troll, if I can get Larry to do the driving. He usually mutters a bit of profanity and reluctantly takes a turn. He' a crotchety sort, makes toxic coffee, and prefers to fold his arms and watch the rods rather than drive. 

Larry wanted to try a pedestrian pace of about 2.5 mph, which is painfully slow for musky, but at times, with smaller baits, it can be productive at Leesville. He had a Sisson, which was pretty tempermental and would only run at that speed so I put on a firetiger Flat Shad, which I had built last year, and the small Palm bait, which I hooked one on about 3 weeks ago. 

The day went by, but without any action/chaos from Esox. We checked with the other guys when we passed them while trolling and a few scored while trolling, mostly on Sissons.

At about 4:00 PM we took a break, beached the boat, and went for a swim. Good grief, the water was just wonderful. The surface temp was 80 degrees and it felt great to cool down from the heat of the day. I always feel like a kid again when we take a break and go for a swim. There's something about it.

Later we casted some more, but still no action. The fish just wouldn't respond near the weed edges, although we only worked the lily pads and what milfoil we could find near the flats using jerkbaits and 6 inch minnow baits. In retrospect, I think we should have tried some weed edges closer to the steeper breaks into deeper water, but they're not easy to work with jerkbaits, and I was feeling too lazy to start firing crankbaits. Next week, for sure, we'll give those spots more attention.

At about 6:00, I clipped on the same Rocket Shad that scored for me last week. We didn't go but about 200 yards, when my 7 1/2 foot Fenwick doubled over and the drag started singing. A few minutes later, I had a nice 42 incher to give me my musky fix and scratch the itch till next week. 

As usual, Larry's hands were shaking when he took the picture. Nearly two decades of musky fishing together and Larry still gets so excited when either one of us hooks one, his hands tremble and he has a hard time settling down. I had to remind him again which button to push on the one button digital camera.  You sort of have to talk to him: "Ok, Larry, I'd really like a quick picture, so just take your time and frame it, then push the button slowly." Usually he gets his thumb over the lens, or camera shake so bad, its hard to tell if its a fish picture or a record of some kind of bad car accident. I've had to push Photoshop to its limit to repair some of his work and a few were just flat FUBAR. But...he's my lifelong friend, more like a brother really, and I enjoy hanging out with any guy who is _that_ nuts about this musky stuff.

Here's the bait that I caught the 38 with last week and the 42 today. It was prettier before it gained a few teeth marks.:T  I finished it in the same batch with the other Rocket Shad posted on this thread. It was so similar, I didn't bother posting it, but it's been good to me so I thought I'd share a picture of the extra details it has. Its a basic Tennessee shad pattern with a gold gill plate and a touch of purple near the dot:









The reflections from the water render this a bit hard to see, but you get the idea:









The fish was released in good shape after a quick measurement and a picture:









After the fish was released and we began trolling again, I reprimanded Larry for getting fish slime and suntan lotion on my camera. "Fish slime and suntan lotion?," he says, "You should be glad. Those go together like bacon and eggs!" ...To which I promptly responded, "I hope you don't talk like that to anyone else."

More later. I'm tired. I'll edit any typos tomorrow.

It was a good day. I'm glad I wore my Deputy Dawg hat and my Bruce Lee T-shirt for luck.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very nice!!! That bait is just about ruined. You should just get rid of it. Send it to me and I will dispose of it for you 

BTW Nice shirt. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## TIGGER

Man everything looks great! I can get rid of the bait also if it is unfishable! LOL
It looks like you shot a lead slug into the belly of the bait. Those make good belly weights.

Those poor shad baits! It seems all they see are teeth and the net!!!!! LOL

Larry told me that he hopes he doesn't drop the camera in the water next time! LOL

Where are your shoes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

> Where are your shoes!!!!!!!!!


You have to take the shoes off to avoid those unsightly tan lines, at least that is what I do when I remember to take them off


----------



## vc1111

Lol, I wore sandals that day, then got the tops of my feet sunburned. Then my feet were too hot so I put on socks and sandals and looked like the kind of man parents warn their pre-schoolers to stay away from. 

And BigDaddy300, do not doubt the power of the Bruce Lee shirt. It is magic on the musky waters. I own two of them. Yes, two. They are that good and no, I don't loan them.  

"When you pour water into a cup, the water takes the shape of the cup. When you pour water into a bowl, it becomes the bowl. You must become like water." -Bruce Lee on the Dick Cavat show, circa 1970

*...in the distance a gong sounds; the muskies suddenly turn on at the very mention of Lee's name.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Don't get me wrong, I wasn't making fun of the shirt. I love Bruce Lee. Question is, do you know any of his moves? It might come in helpful someday on an unruly muskie or another bait maker sneaking into your basement to steal ideas


----------



## vc1111

BD, we'll go fishing together a couple times this year. I fish with and without the T-shirt. When you see it's power, you'll scour the yard sales looking for one just like it. 

I have a few more baits just about ready to come out of the oven. Gotta go.


----------



## TIGGER

I told you they were smokin HOT baits!!!!!! Now I know the secret!!!!!! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Six ounce VampGlider. I shot about a dozen pics of this trying to capture the true nature of the purples on the shoulders, but I couldn't seem to do it. Here it is anyway.


----------



## BigDaddy300

All I can say is WOOOOOOOOW!!! That thing looks AWESOME!!! I love how you did the sunburst around the spots. Love the purple on it. If you haven't realized by now I have a thing for purple on baits.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, BD. I love purple, but I'm just now sort of experimenting with that color for musky.

Here's another one with some purple. This is a Flat Shad which is the style I started with two years ago. Its a basic tennessee shad paint job with purple underlay down the lateral line. I carved the gills. I still make these Flat Shads because they run great and they're consistent producers. This one weighs one ounce without hooks.










Here's another Stubbydude, 6 inch, painted gill plates, British metallic green over yellow, with amber belly highlight and a tiger stripe. Its center weighted and should suspend during casting. The first one I made in a perch pattern trolls at speed very well and is easy to cast. I'll try this one at Leesville soon.


----------



## vc1111

I've got four jerkbaits to try out this weekend. They're still spinning on the drying wheel right next to me as I'm typing this. I'm pretty excited about trying the jerkbaits at Leesville and West Branch. I just can't get enough of musky fishing with jerkbaits. To me its the equivalent of topwater fishing for bass. There's just something about it.

I'll hang some pics shortly.


----------



## vc1111

I'm pretty pumped up about trying these out this weekend. I posted these earlier on this thread right after I chopped them out of poplar and cherry.

This is one I'm going to call *********. Its similar to a Bert, but its thicker and weighted differently. I chose to hang #4 Mustad Extra Strong short-shank hooks on it from front to back. They require sharpening before you install them, but they are _nasty_ sharp when you're done. The ********* weighs 3 5/8 ounces with hooks; length: 8 1/2 inches:








Here's how the head and belly look:

















This burnt-orange thing is weighted for fast, erratic, speed sweeps when you're working it. I like to work jerkbaits fast most of the time. I seem to get more strikes that way, and this one was built and weighted with that in mind. I put a #5 Eagle Claw on the belly and a #3 under the hair on the back hook. I prefer to use Joe Bucher split rings, usually #5's and #7's. I've tried the Wolverine triples, but they rust and that bugs me. I put only a little bit of gill detail on the bottom/side of this bait in florescent orange and then toned it down a bit with white pearl. The remainder of the belly is white pearl. Weighs 3 1/2 ounces with hooks; Body is 6 inches long (excluding the bucktail). SpeedVamp:












Ten inch Shovelhead, 4 1/4 ounces with hooks, #5 Eagle Claws








I kept the belly detail simple. Just a touch of gill detail and the rest is pearl white with a tiny bit of yellow tint:









Hope you guys like em.


----------



## vc1111

Forgot one:

Stogie jerk, six inch, blah, blah, blah:


----------



## Big Daddy

UNREAL. Absolutely amazing. 

Great work, and I'll be talking up your lures on Inside the Great Outdoors with Reno Reda this weekend. I'm co-hosting the radio show Sunday.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Carl. I appreciate the kind words and I'm glad you like the baits. I wish I could listen to the show today and hear your comments, but unfortunately I'm out of range. 

I really like outdoors shows and at one time seriously considered producing one, but the logistics weren't right at the time. I think there is a "silent majority" of listeners who enjoy those radio broadcasts, but there are so very few such broadcasts, at least in my area. 

Thank you for all that you've done to support the outdoors experience for Ohioans and others by way of this website and your participation in the broadcasts. We need more people like you.

I know its an understatement in this type of forum, but the outdoors has a way of making us all brothers and sisters and nature has a way of centering us and making us slow down and tune in to the most natural pace of life. 

When we meet someone in the field or on the waters, it does not matter who they are or what they do, we are all truly equals at that moment. Nature does not care what you do for a living, or how well you dress, or where you went to school. She has her pace and it is one of the true constants of our lives. Nature can't be rushed, it can't be faxed, or hired or outsourced. There is a wonderful irony in the fact that you either slow down, and get in a "natural" pace, or you can't really experience it at all.

The morning light playing on the fog settling onto a valley in autumn while bow hunting or hiking, or a sunset on Lake Erie at the end of a summer day of boating or fishing is there for all of us, if we simply ease back a bit and just let it into our day.

Heres an update

We fished Leesville yesterday again. I had one follow and caught two muskies and my partner, Larry, unfortunately had no action at all. Yet he talked for a long time on the way home about what a great day he had, about how much he had enjoyed the experiences of day. We spent over twelve hours on the water and we both agreed that it just went way too fast because we had enjoyed ourselves so much. I consider myself very lucky to have a friend like that. 

In the morning after we launched, I gave him one of the chunks of wood that I had chopped up and squirted some paint on. (It was the purple and yellow glider I had posted on this board the in the last few days.) You'd have thought I had given him a piece of gold. He smiled each time he cast and retrieved it and kept saying, "Something is going to destroy this thing."  

Anyway, I had a chance to test the baits under pretty decent conditions at Leesville. I learned a lot and Larry quietly indulged me as I muttered under my breath about how I could improve and tweak the next batch.

I had a follow on the burnt-orange "SpeedVamp" on it's second cast over a weed edge by deeper water. The bait has a _very_ unique action and it should be a producer when the fish are in the mood to reach up and snatch prey passing overhead. Those conditions are not common, but, oh my,...if you can be there when it is happening...a silver streak from as much as a dozen or so feet from the left or right of the bait and the bait is inhaled by the beast. Your heart goes from a peaceful boredom to 180 mph instantly, and the fight is on.

The ********* in firetiger yielded a healthy but smallish lunge a few minutes later. I don't mind telling you that I'm tickled to death with having figured out how to improve a bit on the commercially sold Bert, which is a longtime favorite of mine. The ********* runs a bit deeper, glides a bit more after each jerk, and unlike the Bert, it will "Figure 8" easily at boat side.

We later settled into trolling and I connived Larry into driving while I slept peacefully on the floor of my boat. Actually I slept twice during the day while trolling.

During my second nap, I awoke to Larry cussin' about how the lures had tangled after picking up weeds on a point, which had snuck up on him while trolling. We untangled the baits, but the Rocket Shad that had scored for me twice in the last two trips was gone! It had somehow been cutoff on a sharp rock somewhere as we motored along at three mph. Of course, I accused Larry of cutting it off and hiding it in his tackle box as I slept. He laughed and explained that he'd be making his next musky trip alone (to try it out for himself) and that I'd never really know.

Later in the day, I caught a fat 40 incher over a sunken rock hump we call "the Landing Zone." Its a tough trolling pass to make, but it you can hit it just right, it can be a source of bigger fish at Leesville. The fish ate the foiled and carved Flat Shad I had painted in Tennessee Shad with a bit of purple underlay down the lateral line of the bait. I'm quickly becoming a fan of purple for the shad-style baits. Note that the fishs tail was injured and somewhat rounded off. Perhaps from spawning rituals?




















We finished the day, stowed the gear, and wiped down the boat for the next adventure. 

I'm hoping to sneak out to West Branch later this week, where the ********* in that basic firetiger pattern should really shine.


----------



## vc1111

Tigger and I made a quick trip out to West Branch late yesterday. 

It was a blast. We started out casting down by Rock Springs Road. Tigger whips out one of his amazing shad gliders and says, "This is the one I've had some action on." 










He cast it out and showed me the action. I've seen a lot of gliders and jerkbaits, but that thing was something to see in the relatively clear waters of West Branch. It has a propensity to whip from side to side with the slightest torque on the rod tip and then glide smoothly to one side or the other despite it's mass. The finish is something that you have to see to believe. It appears to have been built from 5/4 wood stock, but Tigger explained that it was actually 3/4 inch stock with the difference being coats of clear. It is too beautiful to throw really; the finish is just fantastic.

We exchanged baits for a few casts and he threw the ********* bait and I had a chance to try out his glider/jerk. It has a characteristic that I always look for in a glider of any type...that special "double thump" when you rip it. That action is not easy to achieve when your weighting a glider because it entails a tradeoff of action versus depth. 

I gave him back his glider/jerkbait and remarked that it seemed to be one of those magic baits that should be a real producer. He tied it back on and we continued talking and casting. 

He made a few more casts and the water exploded about halfway through the retrieve. The fish missed the bait, as muskies sometimes do, but it was a thrill to see a fish rocket out of about nine feet of water to try to destroy the bait. We had only been on the water for maybe 20 minutes.

We worked our way through a few more spots and he shared a new spot he had found...an eighty yard wall of weeds near a deep break in a place most guys would ignore. We didn't raise anything there, but it looks like a place I'll add to my routine route for casting and perhaps a tight trolling pass.

We made the rounds, had some laughs and discussed all the stuff bait builder/nerds talk about...weighting, types of pearl finishes, lip/body/wood combinations, and on and on. It is fun to connect with someone on that level because you can't help learn more about building and more about fishing in the process. Tigger has a entire series of crankbaits in his inventory of baits; each one more beautiful than the next. He has a building/painting style all his own and his baits run flawlessly even when trolled at speed.

We made a trolling pass near the dam and his rod arched over about halfway through the pass. For a few seconds it was hard to tell whether he had hung up on a rock, or hooked up with a fish. I began trying to clear the lines, frantically reeling in as fast as my hands would let me. The fish swam straight toward the boat, and I could tell it was powerful by the way he had to put his back into the rod.

The fish stayed down. "That's a good fish," I exclaimed as I reached for the net. A few minutes later we were both laughing and here's what was in the boat!









It's the first flathead I've ever seen come out of West Branch despite the fact that I've spent more than a few nights catfishing there over the years.

The evening passed way too fast, as it always does when you're sharing time with a good friend.

Towards dark, we decided to hit two more points. The first was an arc of weeds near deep water, with pockets that looked promising, but would not yield.

The second was a near a flat and Tigger began casting toward the open water toward the very end of the point. His bait, the same bait pictured above, got crushed with barely enough light left to mark your casting target. Tigger scored an beautiful 37 incher, which immediately began showing it's acrobatic skills.

















That fish thought it was ten feet tall and bulletproof! It did a somersault near the boat, then dove for the waters, which had now grown to a deep dark green color in the fading light. It slashed and ripped it's head from side to side and his rod was tested. I luckily anticipated its next manuever and it literally slammed itself deep into the bag of the net as though it was shot from a cannon!

We snapped a few quick shots and Tigger carefully placed it back into the water as the light continued to die. We both smiled and watched as it swam away with an attitude. We did a few mandatory high fives, and talked the talk that guys talk after those moments of summer chaos on a stretch of Ohio's wonderful waters.

As quickly as it has started the evening was done.

It was good.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow thanks for the kind words Vc. 

People let me tell you that the baits you see in the pics are even more amazing in person. He had been there fishing already and the baits were spread out on the ledges. I was looking at a pot of gold!!!!!!! LOL Man as good as they look their action is even better. 

The things that I learned in the 3 hrs spent on the water would equal days and weeks in a book. Vc is the kind of person that would offer to give you of the baits that you see on this thread as gift of friendship. He is what having fun is while making the baits and using them on the water. He is trully a national treasure and the kind of person that makes this site what it is.

Thanks again VC for everything.

Ok now you can make one of each of the baits on this thread! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Tigger, we've go to go again, man!

The moon is getting full...the full moon around the 4th of July= muchos musky chaos...


----------



## vc1111

Just came across this and thought I would share it...Remember how I told you Larry gets all excited and usually messes up the pictures when we boat one?

Here's an example


----------



## vc1111

I've got a few more to post later today. Yesterday we hit Milton. The river was in good shape as far as color and clarity, but we didn't do any good. Later we fished the main lake and Larry lost a nice one trolling. We fished for about 2 1/2 hours. 

I was surprised at how few boats were on the water on such a nice day.


----------



## fugarwi7

vc...nice report from West Branch...I think you could write articles for fishing publications...great job!!


----------



## Chemlab187

Keep updating this thread, it makes for great Fishentertainment!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. I appreciate the feedback. I sometimes wonder if anyone is still out there. 

I mentioned the thread to Larry and today he said, "Yea, I read the first 6 pages. Then my eyes glazed over and I nodded off." Larry's not one to sugarcoat things...and that's the understatement of the year.  

First I'd like to share a few shots from the Friday evening lake Milton musky trip. We didn't boat anything but it was a beautiful Ohio evening. Here's a shot looking toward the Mahoning river where the lake narrows. The light was falling and the full moon was rising toward the river. 

Oh, and before I forget, we were entertained while trolling up the river earlier in the evening, by two kids jumping off the second bridge just for fun. We usually see this every year. Part of me thinks they're nuts (its about a 20 foot drop into eight feet of water!) and then I remember how Larry and I and bunch of our crew did the same thing, off a cliff back in the quarries, when we were younger. I didn't get a shot of them jumping but I'll have the camera ready on the next trip.

Here's the moon shot:









When you turn around and look in the other direction the sun was setting. Ohio is hard to beat:









That was Friday. Today we fished two musky lakes and unfortunately had to cope with the pungent smell of the skunk at both lakes. 

The first was Tamarack in western Pennsylvania. It was our first trip there and we had no clue where to start, so we asked a few of the locals. Larry later told me that he didn't trust their judgment because they didn't look like serious fisherman and I said I didn't trust them because they were sportin' mullet haircuts, but hey...we gave it shot anyway. 

Essentially we got blown off the lake. I had my foot on the trolling motor non-stop for about 2 1/2 hours and we didn't make much headway, so we decided to head to Pymatuning for some speed trolling. That was a bust too, but it was fun watching Larry try to troll the points. He was like a magnet for the pontoon boats and today there was a virtual armada of them. Every time he'd line us up to troll over one of the points, a pontoon boat full of people with nowhere to go and all day to get there, would cut between us and the shoreline and screw up the trolling pass. It was comical and Larry peppered the decks of my boat with some colorful muttering, as he is wont to do in such situations.

At any rate, I got to try out four new baits which I ran threw my paint shop this week. In three of the baits, I wanted a lot of pearl white on the sides and belly for a reason which I won't go into right now.

The first is a musky popper, which is a prototype. It ran excellent and I'm hoping to use it in a variety of musky fishing schemes in the next eight weeks or so. I used a new type of purple paint on this one, which is very unusual and so expensive that if I told you how much it costs, you wouldn't believe me, so I won't. Let it suffice to say the cost for one measily pint is beyond bizarre. Luckliy it was given to me by a friend to try out. He had some leftover from a job he had done. It is a sort of "flip-flop" paint in purple/blue. What hue of purple or blue your eyes see depends on how the light hits it. From other angles, it looks almost black Its pretty cool, I think, and I'm having luck with purples lately anyway so I used it three of the four I finished this week....Here's the popper; I believe I posted this one in the rough, prior to painting on this same thread. It is about 5 inches long and unweighted:

























The next is a StogieJerk with the same specs as the firetiger StogieJerk I previously posted. It ran very well also:

























Note how the back looks black and then blue and then purple. Same thing with the paint on the popper too. Weird, huh?

The last two are on the next post...


----------



## vc1111

This is a shallow running version of the *********. Again I wanted a lot of pearl white on the sides and belly of this bait and I trimmed it in purple and then used the same gold striping that I used on the Stogie bait shown on the previous post:
















Here you can actually see both the blue and purple hues from what is actually one color of paint. Again, though it appears to have some black from certain angles, it is the purple paint you are seeing:


















The last one is about 8 inches long and I chose a basic Tennessee shad pattern (black, gold, pearl white). I used VMC 5/0 hooks, its carved from poplar and it is unweighted, but I didn't have a chance to weigh it before I left today. Its a trolling bait; too big to comfortably cast and retrieve. I was really happy that it run great right off the bench; didn't even need tuned. We had it up to about 5 mph today and it ran true and plumb:

























More later.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Beautiful pics. Those baits are sweet as usual. You know how I love the purple colors


----------



## vc1111

Had the privilege of spending a few days at Leesville. 










I did nothing but eat, sleep, and fish. I "camped" in the boat over night. The night on the boat was very peaceful. The fireflies dotting the trees along the shoreline. They were blinking from the top of the tree line down to the lowest branches and it looked like someone had strung Christmas lights along the edge of the lake as far as the eye could see in the starlight. The moon was full and there was a light fog drifting along the surface of the water. It was quiet and it was good. I tied the bow to a tree branch in a small cove and slung the anchor out to steady things.

The fishing was tougher than I thought it would be, but I did manage to get two yesterday, a smaller one about 32 and a nicer fat 38 incher. I caught the smaller one on the firetiger StogieJerk shown on the this thread and the 38 came while trolling a firetiger FlatShad that I made last year. The 38 came with the bait about 10 feet down over about 20 feet of water.

I talked to two guys that scored BIG trolling Sledges and large Jake minnow baits. A Sledge is a jerkbait, but when the bait it trolled it runs down about 6 to 10 feet and sort of swims side to side with very little of the normal "wobble" associated with a standard bait used for trolling. One of the guys caught 5 including one husky. The other gentleman hooked 8 and landed four, one of which was a husky. (A "husky" is a musky 42 inches or longer). It was fun talking to them and seeing the smiles on their faces.

Larry joined me yesterday. He got his jollies razzing me about how I stumbled around when the 38 incher hit the FlatShad as was he was driving and I was sleeping soundly. I went from a very sound sleep on the floor of my boat to fighting a ticked off musky in about 3 seconds flat. If you've never done that, you owe it to yourself. 

We trolled and did some casting and drank the rot-gut coffee he makes on a propane burner. We talked strategy about how we might repeat the trolling passes to reproduce the success. 

Unfortunately, as far as bait choices, I found myself without anything in Tennessee shad pattern or we may have done a little better. As you recall, I lost the Rocket Shad in that pattern last week and Tennessee shad is a reliable color pattern for me on most of the lakes we fish. I'm going to spend a few hours in the paint shop today trying to get a few knocked out for the remainder of the season. I made the bodies for a few six inch Rocket Shads and one four incher. I also made a few more ********** bodies.









It was amazing how few boats were on the water on the 4th of July. I'm not complaining because it was probably very different than say, West Branch miight have been as far as boat numbers. 

I think my next journey will be to Piedmont, another of Ohio's great natural gems. The casting for muskies can be excellent at times and I know of a few key weedbeds that can hold fish pretty consistently this time of year.

Hopefully, I'll have a few of the Rocket Shads ready in firetiger and Tennessee shad patterns.


----------



## vc1111

Went to Milton this evening for just a few hours with Larry. The river was muddy again and there was a lot of debris floating on the surface. The water temp was about 84 degrees when we launched. When we went up the river it was only 73 degrees. Amazing.

At any rate, we had no luck. We did see one guy catch one in about 4 feet of water with 8 feet of line out while trolling. That too, is amazing. The fish looked to be in the high 30's, but he held it long enough for his lady friend to shoot a quick picture and released it quickly. 

I'm hoping this spell of hot weather will fire things up for a few days for the musky fishing. We're looking forward to heading out again this weekend. Hope it hot and muggy then too. 

I've got a few more baits finished. I'll post some pictures soon, maybe later this evening.

I hope everyone is having a great summer and a fine fishing season. I'd like to hear if anyone is having any luck with the muskies, bass, walleye, or panfishing. 

I'd like to head up to Pymatuning and do some catfishing for an evening before long. It's great to be out there on these warm summer nights with a lantern and a pot of coffee (but not Larry's coffee ) on Larry's pontoon boat. We usually fish for most of the night, then get up and cook bacon and eggs and then head southward for some musky fishing. The cats at Pymatuning are usually pretty cooperative this time of year and we always have a good time.


----------



## vc1111

I made a few more Rocket Shads to help replenish the tackle box.

Here's a few firetiger patterns, from progressively darker to lighter. The first two were made with enamels. The last one was made with Createx acrylic paints using irridescent yellows and greens. Will the difference in shades make a difference? We'll find out!

The ones shown with hooks have been used on a recent trip and ran very well. I'm still messing with the hook choices a bit and I'm almost out of #4/0 hooks so I'll have to place an order soon. Tigger told me recently that he has an internet connection for name brand hooks at low prices, so I may give his new supplier an order and see how it goes.

















Belly detail of the "medium" firetiger bait:

















Belly detail of the lightest firetiger bait showing an orange with a fade to yellow near the tail:









Rocket Shad in Tennesse shad pattern with some gill detail, a shot of color near the back dot and some belly details


















I have three more to post later.

Both the basic firetiger and the Tennesse shad patterns are relatively easy to paint. Simple fades,and orange belly, and some side stripes added for the firetiger. Gold back, white pearl sides and black back with a black dot for the Tennesse shad pattern.


----------



## vc1111

Leesville was brutal yesterday. We trolled for hours with no results. 

There was a tournament there yesterday, and I was told they caught only two, both smaller muskies.

Larry did hook one while casting one of the Rocket Shads I posted in my last post. Unfortunately, the fish struck the lure very close to an area with a nasty stump. Larry thought he'd hooked the stump and chose not to set the hook. The fish rolled up to the surface and gave him back the Rocket Shad. Larry was less than pleased. I've had the same thing happen to me more times than I care to admit. 

When a musky snatches a bait while you are casting, the bait often stops so suddenly and with such a jolt, you can easily think you just hooked a stump...and you can be inclined to stop retrieving to avoid burying the hooks in the wood!

It was a beautiful summer day. The lake was not too crowded and the water color looked good. The temp was 77 degrees.

We even fished for a few hours after dark, but could not get any cooperation. For now at least, it seems Leesville is giving up her muskies in sputtering, spotty fits. If you're there when its happening, you're golden. If not, you ride around doing your best or beat the weed edges casting and hoping.

But I can't wait to go again!   

I have a few more ********** ready to prime and paint. I've added glass rattles to them by drilling them and inserting the rattles along the horizontal axis so they'll rattle with each jerk on the rod. 

I also had an interesting encounter at West Branch recently. I ran into a couple of OGF'ers and we had a nice conversation. If you haven't had a chance to meet Geomichaelpk, (which is actually 3 members posting under one name), I hope you do. We were having a friendly conversation, when George asked, "Are you an OGF'er?" ...and just like that we sort of knew each other better. 

OGF is becoming something great over time. It seems I'm running into members everywhere I go and the sharing of info and friendly conversation is really refreshing in today's world. 

This winter I may buy one of those OGF flags so that when I go ice fishing, I can share some of the chili I cook out on the ice with other members, and maybe share some stories and make some new friends. (I'll be careful to spare them any of Larry's toxic coffee though. The site needs growth, not attrition from slow death.)

Anyway it was great to meet George and Paul. They were kind enough to share some information with me about how they caught the 13 and 14 pound walleyes in Lake Erie last year. They show me enough tricks that I should be able to go there later this year and maybe get into the walleye with no trouble. Great guys. Check out the pictures they posted in the gallery.

More later...


----------



## BigDaddy300

Milton was tough yesterday also Vince. We tried trolling around for awhile with only 1 rip. Only heard of one small fish caught. The river was pretty muddy compared to the main lake. I may try to hit WB this week in the evening.

I would like to try some of that chilli I have not been ice fishing in a long time and when I did go I really did not know what I was doing. I need a guide 

I plan on hitting those fall eyes on Erie harder this year. Even though my boat is small I can still get out on nice nights:T :B If you have not done it, you should definately try it. If you decide to go and there is anything that you need tackle wise, let me know and I might be able to help.


----------



## vc1111

Got a new idea for a glider that I came up with a few weeks ago.

I'm hoping to build it tonight and have it ready to fish in a few days. 

I'll try to post a few pictures of the process.


----------



## vc1111

This time, I think I'll try to post a step by step explanation of this new prototype construction. I may even include the weighting and the painting if time permits.

*Step One*: Get yourself a chunk of wood. In this case I chose pine for its buoyancy. This is scrap I have leftover from framing out the paint shop earlier this year.










*Step Two*: Stick it in the lathe and shape it. You'd laugh if you saw the tools I whittle the baits with on the lathe, but for now they're working. Maybe this winter I'll buy some real lathe chisels. 

You'd be surprised how easy it is to do this on a lathe. I previously had no experience with it and I was surely pleased with how little time it takes to make basic shapes from wood.

Here's the basic shape I need for the bait I have in my mind:









*Step Three*: Turn off lathe momentarily and count the digits on both hands. If the total is still ten, proceed to Step Four. 









*Step Four*: While the "bait" is still in the lathe, hit it with some 60 grit sandpaper to smooth it a bit.









*Step Five*: Here's what you have after you cut the ends off with the band saw. Doesn't look like much yet, but read on, my brutha, read on:









*Step Six*: To form the "tail rudder" place the bait on the belt sander and flatten the rounded part. More about this tail rudder momentarily:









Note that the tail rudder is slightly curved or cupped on the bottom. This rudder will stabilize the bait when its ripped through the water and the cupped part should create downward pressure on the bait, causing it to run deeper and prevent it from "rolling" over at high speed in and through the water. Sounds good on paper doesn't it? Well this is a prototype and we'll see what happens when I actually test it with hooks, and belly weights and some H20.









*Step Seven*: I didn't photograph this but I simply pushed the head of the bait against the rounded end of belt sander to form the head contours that you see below. I made two baits to try out. 

The smaller bait is 5 1/4 inches long and the bigger bait is seven inches long. Don't have a name for these yet, and I'm open to suggestions. 

I'm thinking that the smaller bait will have one 50 caliber lead round ball in the belly and the bigger one will have two round balls because I'll need to offset the extra wood mass on the longer bait.
*Side view*:









*Top view*


----------



## Weatherby

Ok, if I buy all the tools needed to make the lures, an airbrush and paints to finish them, start today and keep practicing until I get it right I should be able to produce some decent lures by the time I retire in 2023.

Great work as usual!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Chris. You give me a call this winter and we'll get together at my house and hang out making baits for a while. You'll see that it really doesn't require that many tools and the painting is easier than you'd think, once you get the hang of how to set things up. We could build a few in your favorite styles and colors. 

The only stipulation is that you can't wear that hat. It'll scare the horses. 

Here's a quick report...

Yesterday Larry and I spent the day at Piedmont. Every time we go there, one of us notices and comments on how beautiful that place is. Its hard to believe the place isn't choked with boats every weekend, but it never is, which only adds to the pleasure of a day there. 

The temps were mild and the sky was a classic canvas of how beautiful Ohio can be on a fine summer day. The water color was optimal and the temp was about 79 to 80 degrees most of the day. 

The trolling was tough but I did boat a feisty 36 incher while casting the Firetiger ********* shown on this thread. 

I also had a follow from a real PIG on the Yellow Tiger Shovelhead which I also posted on this thread. Both incidents were very gratifying, especially the attraction of a very large musky on the Shovelhead. That bait is a prototype and that was the first confirmation I received that it will produce big fish under conditions conducive to jerkbaits.

The ********* has proven to be a pretty major improvement over the commercially-sold Bert in that it runs deeper, figure 8's better, and is very different than what the fish see every day in that critical zone below 4 feet in the water column near weed edges (although I'm not convinced that fish get all that "conditioned" to seeing the same baits and thus stop responding to them).

The Shovelhead is different also. It has both a side to side and a dive and rise movement when you work the bait in the usual rhythm for a jerkbait. Once the bait achieves its "plane" beneath the surface, it has a unique action and that is not easy to achieve with a jerkbait. I'll be throwing it a lot more at West Branch this year because West Branch is a place where larger fish seem to respond to jerkbaits with regularity along the weed edges. Also, this year, West Branch certainly has no shortage of weeds to work with for jerkbaits.

*See post number 94 on this thread for pics of the 10 inch Shovelhead and the Firetiger ********* mentioned above. Look in the upper right-hand corner of a post to see its post number.

The weeds at Piedmont are similar to those at Leesville right now; not as spread out or as heavy as most years, but where you find them, you can increase your odds while casting. Larry and I were both a bit disappointed that two of our most reliable spots at Piedmont failed to produce a follow or strike yesterday while casting. Luckily one of the four we cast regularly did produce for me on the ********* despite that spot having only a fraction of the weeds it usually does.

We had another relaxing day on the water and had a few laughs as usual. Larry's sense of humor is always elevated when we're fishing because he's always in a good mood when we're out there. We trolled quite a bit, but the trolling seemed to be as tough for the musky guys on Piedmont as it has been on Leesville. Larry and I were no exception. We threw the boxes of lures at em, trying different depths speeds, colors, sizes, etc., but the fish were'nt hearing any of it. As I've mentioned on this board and others, musky fishing can make testing new lures and color patterns particularly difficult because you have to do any experimenting within those tiny windows of time within which the fish are showing interest. Still, when something new works, it is very rewarding, and the satisfaction of catching fish on a plug of wood that you squirted some paint on never seems to get old.

I have a bait finished that I'll be posting pictures of shortly. Maybe very shortly if I can scrounge up some more AA batteries in the kitchen. (Man, does my digital eat batteries fast!). Its a ********* and I'm dying to try it out at West Branch or Leesville, where this particular color pattern works so well.

I also have a bait that I made for Bigjohn, a member of this board and a great guy. His bait isn't finished, but I'd like to share a new method of adding "tiger stripe details.

I'll try to show how you could actually paint a bait with ordinary spray cans to achieve the main colors and then use a pair of scissors to add the final details such as stripes and other side body markings that cause a bait to be more effective. Its simple, very simple really.

Later.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one of the three ********** I cut from poplar within the last few weeks. This one is designed to run shallow over submerged weeds and slop. Right now for example, West Branch has weeds that come within 2 or 3 feet of the surface and most jerkbaits, such as a Suick, a Bert, or even a Sledge would plow right down into the weeds and the cast is fouled. 

This will run only about 12 to 18 inches beneath the surface. That is good and bad, in my opinion. I don't get as many strikes on shallow jerkbaits as I do on the deeper ones. In my experience, muskies are generally unwilling to commit to flashing up to that area so close to the surface, but they will occasionally. On those occasions, usually in the Fall, or under low light conditions, they are often staged near those shallower areas or those areas with submerged weeds as I just described above. Its hard to get a jerkbait in there and this one will do the trick. I tested it yesterday and it runs well for that scenario.

It has a #5/0 Mustad Extra Strong on the front, the same thing but a #4/0 in the middle, and a #3 Eagle Claw dressed in yellow/orange deer fur on the tail.








============================================================

Ok, on to the bait I'm buidling for Bigjohn513...

This is a manta type bait with a lot of modifications. I've added a stainless steel tail fin and a lot more weight to add an element of speed to the bait. I haven't tested it yet (I'll let Bigjohn513 do that) but it is my second attempt and I'm hoping I nailed the weighting on this one. It weighs 6 ounces. In musky terms, that isn't as crazy as it sounds, and once the bait is in the water, the "glide" effect takes over and its a very easy bait to work. 










As you can see it has a green back, yellow sides, an orange belly. You could easily have done the painting you see in the photo with ordinary spray cans that you can get anywhere. Here's how you would go about it:

1. Prime the bait with white Krylon Fusion. It is actually a paint but its bonding characteristics make it an excellent primer and it is all I ever use on all the baits I make. It gives a smooth surface over which you can apply other colors and it covers very, very well.

2. Spray the sides of the bait in yellow or chartruese, whichever you prefer. Take your time and just lightly mist the paint on and try to get an even amount of color on both sides of the bait.

3. Lay the bait on an old T-shirt or towel, belly up, and spray the belly with flourescent orange, or just plain orange. Again take your time and just spray a little on at a time. You can always add more, but you can't remove it once you put it on if you've applied too much. Be patient, go slow.

4. Lay the bait down, this time with the belly down, and spray the back in a dark green. Be patient. Be patient, and apply a little at a time.

5. Spray little bit of black over the green, but only near the front of the bait. This is optional, but I almost always put some black on the back of every bait I make because I just have no faith in a bait that doesn't have a little black on the back and shoulders for a little contrast.

Now if you wish, you could lay a little mesh material over the green before you spray the black. (like the stuff they make wedding veils out of; you can get it at Walmart in the craft department where they sell bolts of cloth and that kind of junk). 

By spraying through the mesh, you can get a "scales" effect. Very easy really, but you might want to practice on a scrap piece of wood first till you get the feel for it. Try to lay something over the mesh to hold it evenly and tightly against the bait. I sometimes use whatever tools are handy, like a pair of scissors or pliers; anything that will press the mesh against the bait.

Look at the bait again. Notice that I put some mesh down after painting the sides yellow and before painting the back green. That gave the scale effect you see in the pic.

The bait shown above is obviously missing "something." It needs something in the way of a contrasting color along the sides to break up the yellow and green. Soooo, here's what I'm going to do...I'm going to make some type of stripes for the bait out of this cellophane material that I found at Gander Mountain in the aisle where they keep the fly-tying stuff. (Those fly tying guys are an odd bunch aren't they? With those funny LL Bean hats and those vests with all the pockets and stuff hanging everywhere? Wouldn't you like to frisk them to see what's in those vests? You just know they've got candy and stuff in there somewhere. Or more likely some granola and tofu maybe? )

Here's the stuff I'll cut up and glue on the sides of the bait. Its called "Flash Back Black." Don't ask me, I didn't name the stuff; its probably some secret fly fishing code name for cellophane, but if you call it cellophane, you can't charge $3 for that little piece you see here :









More to follow...Stay tuned.


----------



## vc1111

To achieve the above, I took a razor knife, sliced off some strips of the cellophane and glued them to the sides of the bait. Because I had cleared the bait prior to adding the stripes they appear to have somewhat of a 3D effect. If you look closely you can actually see a shadow under each stripe.

This is what its looks like. I did add one more coat of clear after taking these pictures, but you get the idea. Hope Bigjohn likes it:


----------



## BigDaddy300

Heck, if BigJohn doesn't like it I will take it That is a great looking bait. I like the way you did those tiger stripes.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

this bait would work well @ alum creek or clearfork


----------



## vc1111

Newbreed, how is the fishing at Alum? I only occasionally hear musky reports on that lake. I'm not even sure where it is. I know a little about Clearfork, but I haven't had a chance to fish that lake either. How's the fishing at those lakes in the last month or so?

Rick, thanks for the kind words. I brought that glider with me to WB last time, but never got around to testing it. 

Might talk to Larry tomorrow morning and see if he wants to hit West Branch. Our other option is to head to Pyma for an evening of catfishing and musky fishing all day Saturday. We usually fish about half the night, slingin' chicken livers at the cats, then get up around 10 am and have his putrid coffee, some bacon and eggs. 

Then we head to the south end of the lake to scare the muskies. We troll mostly, but there are a few spots we've had success casting too. We had our best day ever at Pymatuning the summer before last. Together we hooked 13 muskies and landed 7. Some were while casting most were while trolling. The biggest was Larry's 46 incher. What a day! It wouldn't break my heart to have another day like that. 

One problem is that you don't hear too many reports from the musky guys about Pymatuning. Anyone been fishing there in the last week or two?


----------



## vc1111

Spent a few hours on West Branch this evening with Larry. We tried casting and trolling but no cooperation. We happened to pass BigDaddy300 and really didn't know it till he called me on my cell phone. We doubled back and BS'd a bit with him as the monster thunder storm slowly made its way toward us. 

When the lightning got a bit too close for comfort Larry and I decided to head for the dam to see if we could get out of the path of storm. 

Oh yea, bad idea.

We didn't get too far and a wall of rain fell upon us and well, you know the rest. Soaked to the shorts.

Anyway, I figure between the muddy water and the loonies in pleasure boats, West Branch is pretty much out of the question. Heading to Leesville again tomorrow even though it been really hit and miss down there for the last couple of weeks.

I have a new color of Rocket Shad to finish up this evening. Hoping to have it ready to try out tomorrow. I'll try to post it pretty quick here if I can get it done soon. 

Gotta get out of these wet clothes.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Glad I had the chance to run into you guys Wish the conditions were better so we could have BS'd longer. That storm was really fun, NOT! That was the most water my boat has ever had in it.:C At one point I could not see past the bow of my boat. I to was hoping it would stay west as we went towards the dam. My trailer was down by Rock Springs so I had to wait it out.

Anyways I did get one fish to bite my firetiger super shad rap while casting but did not hook up. I also saw a fish porpoising but could not get him to bite. Maybe next time.

Glad it wasn't busy because I got out of my wet clothes in the parking lot


----------



## vc1111

It is interesting to see the muskies porpoising this time of year, isn't it, Rick?

I love seeing them, but it can be tough to trigger them when they're gorging on bait fish like that. 

I'll post our results from Leesville some time tomorrow or Sunday morning.

Here's the bait I have ready to go to Leesville tomorrow. It needs one more coat of clear, but I'll lay that on in the morning and it will be ready to troll tomorrow afternoon









Its just another Rocket Shad, nothing new or experimental, but I've done okay with oranges at Leesville and Pymatuning so I figured I'd give it a try.

I did come across a new pearl color for the belly. Hard to see in the photo, but it has a really beautiful blue tint to it and I'm looking forward to making some Tennessee shad Rocket Shads and Flat Shads with it. I haven't posted any flat shads yet, but I'm going to try to knock out a few because I'm getting low on them in my tackle box.









I'm going to make the Tenn shad patterns with that same pearl as a dominant color on the sides and belly of the bait. I may also use it on some of the foiled baits on the belly area of the bait to add another element of color to the overall foiled look.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Love those colors and the way you made those stripes.

That was the first time I ever saw a muskie do that. It was cool!


----------



## vc1111

Leesville was tough again. It can be tough to deal with and we all have our ways of dealing with the proverbial skunk. 

Larry begs. He pleads with the fish to eat. "C'mon, you guys, you've got to eat sooner or later!" I try to tell him that he's making a big mistake, but he deals with the pain the best way he can I guess. See, I don't like to let them know they're bothering us. I don't want to encourage them to keep it up.

Instead, I use the magic Bruce Lee shirt. Or my tried and true Izod golf shirt. Yea, I know it's not fashionable, but superstition supercedes fashion any day. 

Now anyone knows that your choice of shirt will not help you catch fish. That would be silly. But my research over nearly two decades of musky fishing has proven conclusively, that the right choice of shirt combined with the right lucky hat can produce impressive amounts of good fortune on the water for anyone who pays attention. If you can actually combine the right shirt, hat, pants combo, you can pretty much guarantee a very successful day. 

The problem is that these good luck streaks are not static; they're quite dynamic, in fact. What works in June, may be the worst hat/shirt/combo possible in July. You have to experiment. I usually change hats first. The hat I think is _the_ key piece of superstitious musky gear. The right hat can produce long scoring streaks. 

Camo is a _bad_ choice in musky fishing hats. I think the fish find it too cliche. Not sure, but that's what I think. I have been trying a Gander Mountain hat lately. It has produced mixed results, but I have recently added a button to it which reads, "Meat Is Murder." I acquired the button from a friend who had an encounter with a PETA rep during one of their "informational" outings at a mall close to his Indiana hometown. I'm thinking the button could make all the difference in the world if I can just match that hat, that button and the right shirt.

If you're lucky enough to have a good day, take my advice and wash those clothes, put them away, and wear them again next time out. Of course, your wife and kids may notice and will naturally have a few questions. Try to explain, but don't go into great detail. It can actually screw up the Magic Mojo if you talk about it too much.


----------



## BigDaddy300

That might be my problem sometimes. I sometimes take my hat off and maybe the fish see my bald head and are too busy laughing to eat


----------



## vc1111

Whoa! Boated a nice one this evening at West Branch. Trolling over a point that's been good to me in the past produced my third husky of 2007. 

I was actually watching both rods at the time to see if I the two Stubbydudes I was trolling would tick the bottom as I went over the hump. The Stubbydude in natural perch pattern shown here is the one that she decided to have for dinner:









It was a hoot. The fish jumped twice and was ripping its head side to side as it re-entered the water. 

She was about 43 inches. I took a picture of her in the net and another boat pulled up and one of the guys was kind enough to shoot a quick picture for me.
















(Note that the red Bruce Lee T-shirt my Deputy Dawg hat (which I removed when releasing the fish) brought me luck once again. Coincidence? I think not! 

A gentle release and the beast swam away to fight another day. 









I needed that one. I had been having a bit of a dry spell. I was feeling good after that as I was driving home with the windows down and the sunroof open. The summer night air was laced with the aroma of the tall corn in the fields and the moon was up in the southern sky like a neon balloon. 

The next week or so should be magic at West Branch for the muskies. I live for these days. Only bowhunting comes close and I'm not sure which I love the most!

If you can get out on the waters, now may well be the best time for the muskellunge all summer. I'll give Larry a call tomorrow and I'm sure he and I will be out there again later this week. 

If you see us pull up and say hello. I'll be the one in the Bruce Lee T-shirt.


----------



## Big Daddy

Excellent job Vince. GREAT pix and story.


----------



## fugarwi7

vc1111 said:


> Now anyone knows that your choice of shirt will not help you catch fish. That would be silly. But my research over nearly two decades of musky fishing has proven conclusively, that the right choice of shirt combined with the right lucky hat can produce impressive amounts of good fortune on the water for anyone who pays attention. If you can actually combine the right shirt, hat, pants combo, you can pretty much guarantee a very successful day.
> 
> The problem is that these good luck streaks are not static; they're quite dynamic, in fact. What works in June, may be the worst hat/shirt/combo possible in July. You have to experiment. I usually change hats first. The hat I think is _the_ key piece of superstitious musky gear. The right hat can produce long scoring streaks.


Sorry for straying from the lure making theme, but I had to reply to your hat/shirt theory.

I agree with you...went a long spell with my favorite hat and had more good days than not...lost the hat and lost the mojo...cycled through several hats for a good replacement. It took awhile, but that one day when the stars were aligned, the right combination of hat and shirt surfaced. Unfortunately, I lost that hat as well...had to start all over but I now have a good set-up again...been doing well with this new hat and the old shirt...maybe more mojo in the shirt than I know?? Anyways, the hat thing worked for Frosty the Snowman, and I believe it works for me too!!! Glad to know I'm not alone! I have mounted a GPS transponder in this one so if I lose it I can find it.  

Oh yeah, nice job on the ski! Or should I say hat/shirt selection!!

Tight Lines.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Great job Vince!!! Was wondering if I can borrow that Bruce Lee shirt someday I promise I wont stretch it out too bad


----------



## TIGGER

Great photo's!!!!!!!! It looks like you are in Canada

Man those rocket shad are amazing. I love the colors and the pearl belly. That ladder back with the fine silver scale inside it is remarkable. Very very very nice!

I agree with the mojo clothes! I have a lucky hat I like to wear. LOL I almost lost it a couple of times. I had to cirlcle around and get it twice.

My poor dial-up on this thread. I got it to load it after 12 minutes! LOL It was worth every minute.

EXCELLENT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Big Daddy. Its been a lot of fun sharing the season.

And I'm glad to hear from you other guys; I can see I'm not the only crazy one with a lucky hat or shirt. 

Tigger, I've got to get some of these pearls over to you for your paint work. Let's get together at West Branch one day soon and I'll bring an assortment of the stuff for you to try. I'm sure you'll do great things with it. You ought to hang that picture of that last bait you made. It was a real knockout.

Right now I'm _really_ looking forward to hitting the waters again this weekend. I'm hoping that the next 10 days or so will be on fire with this hot weather. Pymatuning should light up again and if it does it can be a great day too.

I've been thinking about how that natural perch Stubbydude was the only bait that got clubbed on my last outing. I'm thinking that maybe it was the body shape more than the color. I had been pulling and casting shad style baits for several hours and pretty much as soon as I switched over to the "minnow" style bait, things happened. I know its hard to say if that different body style did the trick. This stuff makes you crazy trying to figure it out because as soon as you think your onto it, things change. The water clarity, the temp, the bait movement, the wind, and so on.

But I'm going to try this...I'm going to make a few larger Stubbydudes. The Stubbydude is really a second generation prototype that I came up with last year. I started with a flat body, then used thicker wood and more of a rounded, humpbacked shape. The thicker. rounder shape required several attempts at shaping it and experiments with lip length and style to get it to perform properly under water. I found that tapering the sides of the bait near the head and tail helped a lot.

Here's what I chopped up tonight out of poplar:









The finished baits, which I've shown to add scale to the photo, are 6 inches long. The biggest unfinished bait on the bottom is 9 3/8 inches long and the one above it is 8 1/4 inches long.

Hopefully as the bait fish get bigger, the larger baits will fit into the food chain appropriately. Who knows? 

I catch most of my fish on baits between 4 and 6 inches long, but of late, it's been a struggle, so maybe its time to throw some serious timber at 'em and see what happens.

If nothing else, I can cast them, just to keep Larry on his toes. I just picked up an new 8 foot rod; my boat is only 16 1/2 feet long, and that rod has Larry a bit blinky. He's come close to whacking me while casting several times (once he took the sunglasses off my face with a 6 inch Grandma) and I've reciprocated with some near misses several times myself, but no one has gotten nailed yet. Larry always mutters, "I didn't even hit you, so what're you whinin' about?" 

Seriously though, we talk to each other while casting. If either one of us moves around the boat, we say something like, "Watch your back cast." That way, the communications severely reduces the chances of a serious accident while casting heavy hooks and wood. 

I'm ramblin', I know. But I'm tired from work today and I'm excited about getting out there to scare some fish again. It's August 1st. It will be time to get the bow out in the next few days and get tuned up for the whitetail archery season, but this musky stuff has a grip on me big time. Lol, I don't know if that's good or bad!


----------



## vc1111

Thursday Larry broke a long dry spell with this nice 30 something musky:









Does he look happy or what? (It's hard to believe such a nice guy could make such evil coffee). Larry and I have been fishing and hunting together since we were 14 years old. We're like brothers and I'm always happy for him when he scores. It was good.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Friday I fished with Tigger in the afternoon and again later, toward evening with Larry. 

While trolling with Tigger, I caught this toddler and it was a pretty as a new penny. It snatched the same Stubbydude as the 43 incher I caught Monday:









The markings and the coloration on this fish were just amazing. It had bars and spots. It had a metallic gold on its back and a fine silver coloration in other areas, especially the sides. When the light hit it just right it actually had a bit of what looked like turquoise down the sides, although we couldn't catch that color on the picture:

















Here's a close up of the eye. Note the fantastic gold around its pupil and the fine gold specks showing just behind the eye. I was also impressed with the muted silver with just a hint of blue pearl below the eyes and the few faint spots on the gill area:









It was, hands down, the smallest musky I've caught this year, but it is also one that I will remember for a long, long time...an example of the cycle of life that goes on beneath the surface; prey and predator, all struggling for survival.

There's a saying that goes something like: "Everyday the lion must wake up and be able to outrun the slowest gazelle. Everyday the gazelle must wake up and be able to outrun the fastest lion. No matter what, when you wake up, you better hit the floor running."

When you see what goes on beneath the waters, in those moments when we get just a tiny glimpse into that world, you cannot help but be amazed at the perfection that is there. That fish made my day. 

Special thanks to Tigger, who quickly shot those pictures so we could get the fish back into the water as quickly as possible. Both of us talked about how we could try to capture those colors with enamel paints.

Later, I caught another. It was in the low thirties. I had tied on my _largest_ Flat Shad in a watercolor green/orange pattern. As soon as the boat pulled the lines tight, that fiery, little, low 30's fish _blasted_ that 10 inch bait. We released him at boatside and off he went.

You have to salute a predator like that, no matter how small. Like the smallmouth bass, and a variety of other species, the musky never disappoints you when it comes to savage displays of strength and speed.

I'm glad I wasn't born a baitfish.


----------



## TIGGER

Man Larry has a BIG smile!!!!! 

I just noticed the Bruce Lee shirt again. LOL Thanks VC for letting me tag along for a couple of hours. It was worth every second.
Sorry to here about "stubby dude" bait. Maybe we will find him floating around one of these days. 

My favorite sinking shad glider is resting in front of the swimming area in 10 feet of water. A backlash and "snap" Off she went! 

It would have been a beautiful cast to! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John.

Larry smiled again yesterday big time. He scored twice with a 36 and a particularly FAT 39 incher. The 39 rolled up on the surface after it struck and we both thought it would be in the low to mid 40's...it was that fat. Unfortunately, I forgot my digital camera, so I can't post pics, but it was a great day.

It was raining off and on all day, but believe it or not, it was one of the most pleasant days we've had all year. The temps were warm, the rain was relatively light, and the pleasure boaters pretty much wimped out and went home by about 11:00 AM. We had the lake pretty much to ourselves. There were even very few fisherman on the lake. Hands down, it was the lightest traffic I've seen on WB on a Sunday in many, many years.

I spent a lot time analyzing what was working and what was not over the last few weeks. Furthermore, I reflected upon what has worked (to catch muskies) over the last 16 or 17 years that I've been fishing there. 

I've come to a very important conclusion, which I will post later. It will change the way I build lures for West Branch and it should be a strong consideration for anyone who goes out to purchases baits to fish that lake. It is not a panacea and it is not absolutely, positively, scientifically proven, but it is surely something worth very strong consideration.

More later.


----------



## vc1111

I've come to the conclusion that baits with shapes similar to the little Ernie or the Sisson Woody are the most productive while trolling West Branch. 

It seems that for some reason that shape (as opposed to shad-shaped baits) increases your odds most consistently. Now I know that the fish will strike other baits and they will eat a variety of smaller baits (which I'll talk about later), but that particular shape, which is almost a walleye shape or a fat minnow bait shape is the one preferred. The Stubbydude is the bait that produced for me several times at West Branch in the last few weeks and its shape is similar, rather long, sort of fatter than say, a Grandma or a Jake.

Larry's experience was similar to mine. He pulled out a bait that had the aforementioned characteristics and he caught two muskies and a northern pike while trolling the bait this past Sunday...in the meantime, having lost my natural perch Stubbydude, I tried everything in my box to no avail. I had nothing in that shape/configuration with me. I had given away the other Stubbydudes that I made.

My conclusion is also based on the results reported to me by other hard-core musky fisherman in the last month. I won't mention the specific baits they used, because some guys like to keep things like that somewhat quiet, but suffice to say that the baits they scored with have very, very similar characteristics.

Firetiger was the color that worked for Larry, and seems to be a consistent producer at west Branch, along with Blue/chrome or Blue/white. 

In the past, prior to building baits and fishing with them to the exclusion of all others, I did very well with Sisson Woody baits. I would highly recommend that you try them and if you would, please report your results either on this thread, or to my email at "[email protected]" It would be interesting to see if my theory plays out for other musky guys.

While we're on the subject, the Sisson Woody is a great bait, VERY cheap as far as musky baits go, and comes in a variety of colors that suit the tastes of our local muskies. You'll have to find them on the internet, because almost no local shops stock them. Now its been a while since I ordered any, and rumor on the waters is that Lee Sisson sold the business to others, so I'm not sure if they are still available, but if they are, I would stock up on them, while you still can. As I recall they could be purchased for less than $8 or so and they hold up well.

Anyway, I'm going to spend some time trying out a newer, even fatter Stubbydude. I'm going to cut them out of 5/4 cherry and I'll make a few from 5/4 poplar. I have one prorotype ready for paint. I can't wait to test it!  

Gotta go. Later, I'll post a few pics of the Sisson Woody. You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## vc1111

From top to bottom:
Jointed Li'l Ernie
Sisson Woody
Stubbydude, which I make
Flat Shad, which I make.

The Ernie and the Sisson Woody have that shape I was talking about. Note that the Stubbydude is close and the FlatShad is not. I got no strikes on the FlatShad within the time period I'm talking about. The FlatShad has a much flatter body than the others and I think that is one of the variables involved in the action lately at West Branch. Again, I could be wrong, and you can go gracefully and utterly insane trying to figure this stuff out, but that's what I've concluded. 

It may also be a passing thing, or a seasonal thing, which is linked to the bait fish in the lake at a particular time. West Branch, of course, is infamous for muskies eating bass baits and other small baits, especially early in the year. Heck they love bass jigs in the latter part of April. (If you want to know when they're eating bass jigs, just cruise through Silver Creek in April and listen for the bass fisherman swearing as they re-tie another bass jig )

I guess part of the reason, I torture myself (and Larry) with all these theories is because I enjoy building baits and I try to build about 75% of them with a given purpose for a given lake. Clearly there are bait shape, depth, and color preferences from lake to lake...Piedmont, Leesville, Pymatuning, West Branch. Some overlap, some do not. My Rocket Shads were a key to two huskies at Leesville this year. The muskies at West Branch ignored them. Go figure.

Overall, West Branch can be a cursed place, with its stumps and humps, snags and muddy waters, pleasure boaters, and jet skies, and pleasure boaters, and jet skies. Did I mention that pleasure boaters and jet skies add to my disdain for West Branch? Seriously though, it can be a tough place to fish for any species at times.

For what its worth, I did a search and was unable to find any Sisson's for sale online. They may be out there, but I didn't find any in the quick search I did via Google.

Also in the For What It's Worth Department, I think I can get very close to a pattern for the Woody by starting with a body cut on the lathe. We'll get to that later. As usual, right now, I've got about 10 other things going on at once, and I need to wrap up a few of those first.:G :G


----------



## TIGGER

Vince you gave 3 of those Sissons and the next day I ran one and got a nice chunker by rocksprings ramp. I did notice like you had mentioned to me in the past that have to be tuned JUST right. It took me a while to get to run nice. Once I did it ran great! They are nice lures for the cost. I like the shape of them and they are bigger than you think. Here is a link to them. I had been using the site for color patterns for my painting.

http://www.leesissonlures.com/

I find it interesting about the baits and colors working best at certain lakes. I have been talking to a fella that fishes Saltfork all the time. He told me last night that he has caught 57 muskies this year. 20 more right now than his total from last year. He has caught 6 huskies and one that was 50-1/4". They run 4 rods with one always being a firetiger. The firetiger has been catching 5 to 1.


----------



## vc1111

8 August 07...West Branch
100 lb test flourocarbon leader material--------------------$27
Musky rod and reel-------------------------------------- $140
Magic Mojo Bruce Lee T-shirt----------------------------_priceless_











Larry and I had but 2 1/2 hours or so on the water and we found the speed and the trolling pass to make things happen. In about 40 minutes, I boated the fish shown above, Larry boated a northern, and we both had one additional rip a piece...and Larry lost a hawg, which produced a series of expletives that will remain hanging over the vicinity of that trolling pass till we get a good, strong north wind to clear it off the lake. I don't blame him either. I saw his rod after the strike over about 22 feet of water and he was struggling to hang onto the rod. Then just like that...the fish was off. It was exciting and I'm sure Larry will be anxious to get back to that area and try again...soon!

My fish came on this bait:









I have one about twice that size under primer and ready to paint. Can't wait to get it done and get it in the water. I think the bigger bait portion of the season may be closer than we think.

The water temp was a whopping 84 degrees and relatively clear, considering all the rain the last few days. The pleasure boaters were pretty numerous for a Wednesday evening, but hey, it was still a fun couple of hours. 

What a blessing for us all to have such great waters here in beautiful Ohio.:F


----------



## Chemlab187

Nice Fish! I am so glad that I subscribed to this thread. I don't musky fish, but living vicariously through you guys!


----------



## BigDaddy300

I really need that shirt Great job once again! You guys are on fire.


----------



## vc1111

BigDaddy300, you didn't get back to me with a report the other day. I was hoping to hear how you did as i cannot be on the waters this weekend due to some other commitments.

Chemlab, this musky stuff is addictive. Be careful. it wil suck you in like it did many of us. 

I've got about 9 new baits ready to paint and I'm hoping ot have them all ready for the next outing. I made some modified foil baits in chrome/blue and I've got those Magnum Stubbydudes ready to paint also. I'll probably paint one or two of them in natural perch and the others in firetiger and maybe Tennessee shad.

Believe it or not the summer will turn soon. The weather will cool a bit and so will the water temps. The fish will probably move toward shallower waters and the casting might improve quite a bit. 

Some things this year have been very good and others have been off a bit. The weeds at West Branch are very healthy this year and they are also very plentiful. Can't say the same for Leesville. Ironically though, I've done better casting what few weeds there are at Leesville. West Branch casting has been very tough. I've had few follows and fewer fish casting, despite the quality of the weed edges. The better spots at West Branch have been relatively dead when casting. But if that changes, it could produce some monsters and some heart-racing action.

While I enjoy trolling, I love catching muskies while casting. To have fish that can easily be three or even four feet long appear as fast as a lightning bolt right at the side of the boat and to be able to see them crack that lure only a few feet from your feet is a thrill that you have to experience to understand. It is really an electric event. That is why I favor jerkbait fishing so much, even though it can be a lot more work that simply cranking in a six or eight inch minnow bait. Jerkbaits often get struck rather than followed, if you can get the rhythm of the retrieve just right. 

Somtimes they'll want a slow rhythmic retrieve and at other times they want a rhythmic retrieve that is so fast, you wonder if they'll be able to catch the bait...yet you know they can fly up out of the weeds from as much as twelve or fifteen feet away and snatch that bait with ease. Amazing. It never gets old, not ever. 

I've learned a lot this year about a few different ways to build, paint, and present baits for the muskellunge. I really should start keeping a log, but in a way I think that would detract a little from the experience in a way. Each year, I'm reminded by the fish of what I learned last year and I think to myself, "Oh yea, I remember that from last year." It adds to the spontonaeity of it all somehow. 

I'm in the process of trying a few new things even now, though I'm not ready to bless them or discard them. It seems I'm always changing things even when they work quite well, just to see how far the envelope can be pushed. As I've said on this thread before, I firmly believe that there is still more to be known about catching muskies, more to be learned, shared, and passed on to the next generation of anglers.

More later...


----------



## TIGGER

I knew that bait would get teeth marks on it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can picture those poor baits talking to themselves in your tackle box........."I hope he doesn't send me out there next!" LOL

I am starting to think that shirt as some serious MOJO!!!!!!!!! LOL

I am going to do a search on ebay for one right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice job!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John. 

The weather and the water will probably begin to cool in a few weeks and the casting should improve. I'm looking forward to trying those baits you gave me.

By the way, you really should have seen Larry's eyes when I showed him your baits. Seriously, his eyes widened and he just shook his head in disbelief.

Tomorrow we'll be fishing, but we haven't decided where yet. Can't wait to get back on the water.


----------



## vc1111

For what its worth, here's what's on deck:









I made three of these in three different sizes. The one shown above is the biggest of the three I'm building and its about 6 1/2 inches long. They're not done, but I figured maybe we could look at the process.

First I cut the body from poplar. I've shown how that's done previously in this forum.

Next I put furnace foil tape over the sides. You can get the furnace foil tape at Walmart in the paint department. It has an adhesive on the back; just peel off the white plastic backing and stick the tape on the bait and smooth it out with your fingers. Very easy, really.

Then I shot white on the top and the belly of the bait. I shot the top white first so that when I shot the blues on top, they would be more vibrant against the white basecoat.

Anyway, after shooting the white, I shot light blue over the shoulders, followed by metallic blue a bit higher up and faded over the lighter blue. 

Next I shot the bluish pearl clearcoat over the sides and the belly of the bait, and I carefully made sure the pearl covered the lighter blue paint. Lastly, I shot the black through netting across the back (top) of the bait.

If you notice, the foil still shines through above the white belly and below the blues faded over the shoulders.

I let it dry and tonight I put a coat of epoxy clear over that portion of the paint work. That way, if I make any mistakes when I'm shooting the gills on the sides and the orange on the belly near the gills, I can just take some paint thinner, wipe it off and start over. I won't be able to hurt the work you see above, because the epoxy clearcoat will protect it from the paint thinner.

Here's shot of the belly. It show the bluish pearl over the white belly:









I'll show the baits completed later next week. I have about a dozen or so baits started, including these three, so I'll have to get to shooting some paint this week in my spare time.

More to follow...

PS: I'm getting emails from some of the board members with questions about where to get supplies, which airbrush to use, what type of paint, etc. 

I _welcome_ those questions, so if you're hesitating to ask a question...don't. You can ask on this thread or via private message or my email address. Its fun sharing a hobby, especially with other fisherman. I've made a lot of friends along the way, and for me, that's the best part.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very nice Vince!!! You will be getting more questions this winter when I get going 

It is official, I am down for a bit because I am doing the work on the boat we talked about. It shouldn't take me long to finish and I should be in good shape when the waters cool and the bite heats up so please save me some:B


----------



## vc1111

Sunday, August 19, 2007, 2:00 pm, West Branch, 39 1/2 incher, very wet shoes and a Bruce Lee T-shirt beneath camo rain gear:









Wow, what a wild day. Hit West Branch and the rain hit us. I even broke out my emergency umbrella to lend a hand to my rain gear! Larry kept whining about how my umbrella was emptying all the runoff on his legs.  He had a few laughs making fun of my little umbrella, which I must admit was the equivalent of a Snoopy rod. 

About noon, we were both pretty much soaked so we got off the water. Larry was heading home but I decided to wait a while and see if the rain would let up. So we pulled the boat and he left. I slept in my truck for about an hour or so. When I woke up, the rain was reduced to a drizzle. I decided to go back out on the water and try again.

As I was loading my gear from the car back into the boat, the law showed up. A state wildlife officer pulled up and asked if I wouldn't mind a quick safety check.

Passed with flying colors, but I must comment on the event. This isn't my first experience with the Ohio state guys. I've been checked in the past. I have to say that these guys do a great job. He was courteous, friendly, and showed an interest in how the fishing has been. All my experiences with our Ohio people have been like that. They help keep us safe and help protect our fisheries as best they can. Overall, I have to say I'm _very_ satisfied with our people.

He was there and gone within a few minutes. I got a sticker for my outdoors sticker collection, which I keep on my ductwork in the basement too. 

I was about to pull out and launch the boat and guess who shows up with two big cups of coffee in his meat fists? It was Larry. 

He had gone home and thrown his clothes and rain gear in the dryer. He also noticed that the rain had quit and came back to see if I was still there. It was like the scene the Clintwood movie, The Outlaw Josie Wales......Clintwood scares the bounty hunter out of the saloon, but he comes back in again knowing he'll be in deep trouble. The bounty hunter says, "I had to come back." Eastwood says, "I know."

We went at it again and the rain somehow knew Larry was in the boat. Larry is a rain magnet. He's legendary for causing storms whenever and wherever we go. In fact, all I need to do is think about calling him and the sky will cloud up and drenching will start before we get to the water on what was a fine sunny day. Today was no different. We launched and the skies opened up once again. 

A mist was rising from the lake everywhere you looked. We had the place pretty much to ourselves with very, very few other boats on the water. (Loony people fishing in a steady down pour are often left alone. )

We trolled and laughed about how many times we've been one of the only boats in the rain on large bodies of water across this beautiful state. 

We did a little casting too. I raised one on a 6 inch foiled Stubbydude. I fouled the retrieve going into the figure 8 or he may have snatched it. I think the casting is going to improve in the next few weeks. The water temp was 76 degrees and the bait fish schools seem to be thinning a bit over the open water.

The fish today was caught on a firetiger Flat Shad, which is the bait similar in shape as that shown in my previous post (the one in blue and white over foil). He was apparently patrolling over the long 15 foot flat where I caught him. He tried to jump but changed his mind at the last minute and dove instead and then swam straight toward the boat. I lifted his head a bit and he swam straight into the net which Larry had poised in the water. Quick picture and away he went.

Now Larry laughed at my Mickey Mouse umbrella, but it saved the day. He was able to capture the image of that beautiful fish while holding that teensie little umbrella over his head in the steady rainfall to keep the digital camera dry.

I only wish _I _had a camera to take a picture of that six-foot, 200 pound man, holding that rather feminine umbrella in one hand and my camera in the other. I'll probably remember that image long after I've forgotten about the fish


----------



## vc1111

I've finished the three chrome/blue foiled Flat Shads. I haven't talked much about the Flat Shads or posted too many pictures of them. They are an easy bait to cast and they troll very well at almost any speed. 

The Flat Shad was the first variation of the commercially offered crankbaits that I came up with in 2005. It has become a favorite for Larry and I and a few of our friends. As I said earlier in this thread, as a sort of shad-shaped bait it isn't going to be the body configuration that the muskellunge wants all the time, but as I understand it, the shad is a primary forage for muskies in a lot of waters. We've had great success with it on Leesville, Pymatuning, West Branch, and Piedmont.

I have only one of the three I finished ready to post. The other two are still drying, so I'll post them later. I made three sizes for my tacklebox, because yes, guys, size does matter sometimes. 

This one I've already tested this past Sunday.








Runs great and the chrome/blue, although not the flashiest of color patterns, can be a real producer at West Branch day in and day out. I had given away all that I had so it was time so make some more.

I used metallic blue on the back of this one and its hard to photograph, but I gave it shot hoping to show the blue and how the black is faded on heavier only near the top forward portion of the bait:




















If you try to put "scales" on your bait using netting, you'll find it to be VERY easy to do. Just make sure that when you drape the netting over the bait, you hold it tightly against the body. 

Here's how I do my "scaling." .......

1. Place the bait in a vise by clamping the tail eyescrew. It allows the bait to be suspended by the tail in a horizontal position.

2. Drape the "veil" material or "netting" as I call it, over the bait and let it hang down beneath the bait. Position it carefully. Pay attention to how the holes in the netting line up against the sides and top of the bait.

3. Secure the netting tightly against the body by hanging clamps onto the netting. I pinch both loose pieces together beneath the bait and use refrigerator clamps to clamp them together. (Refrigerator clamps are those magnetic clamps like you see on a clipboard, but they're designed to hold notes, pictures, etc, on your frig.)

4. Spray from the tail forward. Mist the paint on. You can always add more, but you can't take it off after you put it on. Add layers of color till your happy with the results. Then, for Pete's sake stop. Don't be tempted to add more here or there (like I usually am). Less is more, usually, if you know what I mean. 

If you're using black, as I almost always do, know that black is a powerful color on a bait and a little goes a long way to adding depth to the shoulders/top of the bait, so go easy with it.

5. Give it a minute or two and then remove the clamps. Finally carefully remove the netting, starting from the nose and working slowly toward the tail.

I always love that part of the painting. Don't ask me why, but I do.

*I've also discovered another cool way of adding scales, which I'll share later.* I'll also try to post some pics of the above steps for adding scale effects. You'll be amazed at how easy it is.

More to follow...


----------



## vc1111




----------



## vc1111

I visited a new tackle shop the other day. 

It's called *All Pro Fisher* and it is located on Route 170 just north of Route 224 in Poland, Ohio. Poland is very close to Boardman, Ohio and 170 and 224 are the two main streets that cross in Poland, so the shop is very easy to find. (Its on the left going north on 224 off 170)

Very interesting visit. 

I spoke to Dave, the owner and he's an avid fisherman. He was very up to speed on things, believe me. I asked about a line counter reel and he knew the latest and greatest info on exactly what is out there.

While I was in there, I heard one of the employees call me by name. It turns out that she's an old friend of mine that I hadn't bumped into in a long time. She's married to another friend of, Regi, who is a very enthusiastic outdoorsman. That the two of them help out there tells me a lot about the place, because they're both great people and very honest too. 

This shop in Poland, Ohio is the type of shop that I love to visit. It has everything! They carry everything from Stinger spoons for the Lake Erie guys to muzzleloaders, bows, line and even some hard to find musky bait! I love a shop that shows pride and truly caters to the Ohio/Pa fisherman on a level you don't find at the Gander Mountain, or Walmart type stores. The store is well-organized and neat as a pin.

I bought a Daiwa line counter reel from Dave and the price was great.

I was particularly impressed by the fact that All Pro Fisher will carry both Mathews and Hoyt compound bows too. Very, very few stores do that, so if you bowhunt with either of those two popular brands of bow, this is a local place where your needs are addressed. They also offer Pearson, PSE, and Horton, the Ten Point brands of compounds and cross bows!

*Now get this...*Dave will do special orders for you at NO extra charge. If you've got some hard-to-find item and you don't want to go through the hassle of an internet order, Dave will take care of you. This is the type of shop we should all probably be supporting these days. 

If you've been to the Southern Park Mall, in Boardman, you're only about 10 minutes from All Pro Fisher. Drop off your wife and kids and let them shop the mall while you sneak over to see Dave and the crew.

Check this place out. The guy shopping next to you just might be me. 

They even have a toll free number: * It is 866-410-8692. * 

Do they have a website? Check it out: www.allprofisher.net


----------



## vc1111

Made the journey down to Leesville again today (Sunday).

What a beautiful day to fish.

I'll post a report and some pictures tomorrow. I also have a few new baits finished, including a top-water prop bait, which is a prototype still in the tweaking phase.


----------



## vc1111

Rumor around the campfire has been that Leesville is experiencing some rather slow catch rates for musky. 

I went down there yesterday knowing that. I made the rounds and despite my strategy, fished all day without a hit. 

At one point while trolling, the rod did go over and stay down. I put the boat in neutral and began reeling.

But something was wrong...

After fishing for muskies for nearly two decades, I've seen a lot of interesting things happen. Last year, for instance, I caught a chubby 38 inch musky and decided to try to release him next to the boat instead of netting him. I put tension on the leader and held the fishes head up out of the water so I could pop the hooks free with the pliers. The fish got his tail leverage going, launched straight into the air...and landed in the boat...in my lap! Now that might sound funny to you and maybe it was. Larry surely got a big hoot out of it. But having a thrashing musky in your lap replete with two set of large, razor sharp trebles in the vicinity of your "delicate" region causes one to pay copious and close attention to what might happen next. I did manage to get him under control before he pierced that which one does not want pierced.

I've also snagged a lot of unusual things while trolling too. To date, I have snagged up four complete rod and reel outfits. Two came from the corner of the dam at West Branch. Apparently someone had set up a catfish rig and failed to notice the hit. One of the rods was a very nice St. Croix spinning rod, which I've enjoyed using for several years.

Anyway, Sunday's "hit" while trolling, was not a musky. It was the remnants of someone's party from long ago. It looks like it was whiskey, but I could be wrong. Wine bottle maybe?









The day was peaceful since there were few musky fisherman out there. (For the record, I refuse to use the term "fishers" or "fisherpeople"...so sue me ) There was a bass tournament going on, but they had no effect on the trolling and almost no effect on making my casting rounds.

About 2:30 I pulled into a bay and took a nice nap in the shade. When I awoke, this was the scene from the shady spot where I slept. Is that a buzzard on that tree? Glad I woke up when I did!









I fished till dark. I had tried my best and that was that.

I put the navigational lights up and slowly began trolling back toward the dock. I left one rod out with this bait clipped on...the Blue/chrome Flat Shad I had just finished the other day:









I putted along across the lake and began putting baits away in the light of the full moon. I was almost to the dock when the drag on that lone rod began screaming. 

Moments later I netted a 37 incher and it made my day.

No, I didn't take any photos. It was dark, the camera was buried, and the water temps were too high to fumble around trying to remember how to turn the flash on for an average fish. When the water temps are high you need to get muskies back in the water quickly, so I just laughed and released him in to the now murky waters. He swam away strong and the day ended.

I trailered the boat and pulled it out of the water. Everyone was gone from the parking lot. 

As I put the gear away and prepared to hit the road, you could smell the first taste of autumn in the night air. The leaves and the soil have a certain notion to them, a certain sweet smell that only occurs this time of year. It made me think of broadheads and tree stands and Tinks 69. There's something about how summer fades in Ohio. I've always loved it.


----------



## vc1111

Here's the topwater bait I tested Sunday at Leesville. I didn't spend a lot of time on the painting phase because its primary mission was to allow me to see how the body would perform with a given propeller size:









I wasn't satisfied with the prop disturbance. I think it'll will need propellers about 1 1/2 times as large to get the subtle but noticeable propwash that I'm after. I'll make some new props out of some sheet metal I have in the basement and try the bait again.

The body was lathe turned from clear pine. Its about 5 inches long and has no internal weights or rattles.

Below are a couple I finally finished for my tacklebox over the weekend. The crankbait is a Stubbydude in a silver perch pattern. I cut it from 1 1/4 cherry. It is about 7 inches long and is unweighted.










The ********* jerkbait has glass rattles and is weighted with three .50 caliber muzzleloader roundballs. I tested it and I'm very satisfied with the action. Its a bit thinner in diameter than the first ********* I made and it seems to be easier to "work" with a steady fast rhythm.

Hope you like them.


----------



## BigDaddy300

As always Vince, love them. I also love reading your stories of a trip. You have a way with words. You never know what you might troll up sometimes. I have gotten rods, a radio, and a lantern before. 

Looks like the bite is starting to heat up again at WB. I am about half way done with the boat and should be up and running after the holiday. As much as I don't want to, I might have to put it up for sale though. We will see.


----------



## Rowhunter

Beautiful job Vince! Sometime you'll have to tell me how you do such a clean job installing the lip.

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Douglas, good to hear from you.

Guys, Rowhunter is one of the _best_ bait builders anywhere. His baits are made with quality and precision. In fact, I'm in the process of trading baits with him right now. He sent me one of his fine blue gill gliders cut from maple and it is a sight to behold. I have it hanging over my bench right now and I love looking at it. I"m sending him one of my Speed Vamps and I've asked him to test a few prototypes for me when he heads out musky fishing later in the season.

Rowhunter, would you do me a favor and post a few of your baits on this thread?


----------



## Rowhunter

Sure thing Vince,
Actually , The first lure I had seen with this foil technique was a Vince Flat Shad. I just had to try it! Then "Tigger" , comes out of the basement with his jaw dropping work. You've got to love it when the bar keep's getting raised higher and higher.
Douglas


----------



## BigDaddy300

Those are fantastic. Great paint job and the detail, from the teeth on the walleye to the mouth on the sucker, is awesome!!!


----------



## TIGGER

Doug those are fantastic!!!!!!!! Great to see you here my friend. Those are stunning. Can't wait to see what comes next from your work bench!


----------



## vc1111

I'm not sure if you can see it in the picture, but Rowhunter actually cuts tiny pieces of stainless steel wire to make the teeth for the walleye. He makes the fins by hand; if I recall correctly he makes them out of polycarbonate.

Amazing detail.

The bottom three baits are called gliders. If you don't musky fish, you might not be familiar with gliders. Think of them as a sort of countdown bait...you throw them out let them sink a few feet and then you begin rhythmically tapping the bait with very short strokes of the rod tip to make the bait "walk the dog" underwater. It glides to one side as it goes forward, then you make a short 6 inch stroke with the rod tip and the bait changes directions and glides the other way. 

There are times when muskies love gliders. Ask Tigger.


----------



## bigjohn513

every time I read this thread im just blown away with the new baits
Vic glad to see you got to use some of that cherry


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Bigjohn. I really like cherry for jerkbaits and certain types of crankbaits. 

I'm looking forward to the water cooling down a bit. Hopefully the casting will be more productive as the fish move shallower. Tomorrow I'm heading out for a day on the water, but I haven't decided where to go yet. Leesville has been sort of slow, and West Branch is always dicey on the weekends because of the pleasure boaters. Pymatuning maybe?


----------



## vc1111

Spent the day at West Branch yesterday. I had a chance to talk to meet Mad Mac and talk with him a bit. Great guy and it surely sounds like he's been bitten big time by the musky bug. We shared some tips and he left for the day.

I fished with my buddy, Aaron, for a few hours and then he had to go because of other plans he had for the day.

I fished the entire Saturday, which was the first time I fished an entire Saturday at West Branch in at least a decade. The traffic was relatively light, but the operative word is relative. There were only about 30 or 35 pleasure boats our there at any given time throughout the day. Now that doesn't sound too bad, but it is amazing how 30 or so boats can shrink the size of the reservoir in a hurry. 

I launched at about 7:30 and it was cool out, about 55 degrees or so. Nice actually. I layered up and was very comfortable.

At about 10 am, I hooked and lost a really nice one in the Goose Island area while casting. There's a spot on a spot where I've caught several nice muskies over the years, and as soon as I twitched the bait three times, the fish smashed the bait. I love casting. There's something about the anticipation of throwing baits near the weed edges. 

I had that fish on the end of my line for only a few seconds. It is truly phenomenal how fast the human mind can function in those few seconds. Its also amazing how a musky can manage to get itself loose from all those trebles. A musky has a very boney mouth and sometimes you just don't get a hookset. Other times the hook gets buried just by the force of the fantastic speed the fish generates when it hits the bait like a rocket. 

I'm pretty fanatic about sharp hooks. Larry doesn't even like to handle my baits and my fingers are constantly peppered with puncture holes from minor mishaps while changing baits or even taking them to and from the tackle box. But sometimes you win, sometimes the fish wins. I understand that when I'm casting, but it still bugs me to lose a musky while trolling. I have no idea how a musky can grab a mouthful of razor-sharp trebles at speeds up to 5 mph and manage to let go of the bait...but it happens despite one's best efforts.

In the last two trips, I caught one smaller fish and lost two on the 1 1/4 inch thick Stubbydude shown above. The lip is slightly oversized and it causes the bait to "slip" when you rip it with two foot sweeps of the rod tip. The action imparted by that lip is something I'll try to duplicate on similar baits in the future.

I also boated a nice northern pike on that bait at about 4 pm Saturday, so the bait is getting great response near the weed edges from the predators that hang out there. 

The trolling was unproductive, but I tried a number of my favorite trolling lanes as best I could while allowing for the maniacs who occasionally pay little or no attention to fisherman on any given Saturday at West Branch. 

I roll with change pretty well, but I have to say how disappointed I am with the new ramp that was recently built and opened back in Jay Lake. It has increased the boat traffic in that area tremendously. We now have a constant inflow and outflow of boats back there, even on weekends, morning, afternoon, and evening. That's bad enough, but add to that the fact, that a number of them don't get the idea of NO WAKE and at times its pretty tough to find quarter back there while casting or trolling a bit. There are a few who simply ignore the markers and just roll in and out of there at speed. Still others consider the markers by the first tiny island (right in the mouth of the bay there) as the beginning and end of the NO WAKE zone and they go full speed to and beyond that island.

Water temp was about 76, down almost 8 degrees or so, from just a few days ago, and I knew that would probably have an effect on the trolling. 

Down by the dam, there was a dead musky up against the rocks. That's not completely out of the ordinary, but what was interesting was the weasel that was feeding on its carcass in broad daylight!. That little critter was hunkered down on that carcass and yanking chunks of flesh off the flanks of body. He was chowing down on the fish and must have thought he died and went to heaven. It made me smile as I trolled by. He looked at me and I looked at him only a few yards away, and then he lowered his head and went back to ripping at that carcass. It you pay attention to the details, you can get some fantastics glimpses of Mother Nature at action when you're out there in the field on our beautiful Ohio waters.

The summer is drawing to an end. Some of the trees are already beginning to show colors. This time of year, Im always pleasantly torn between musky fishing, lure building, and the upcoming deer season. It will soon be time to hang a few stands and tweak the existing ones. I wish I could do it all, every day.

If I only didnt have to work :F :!


----------



## vc1111

Monday I fished Pymatuning. Larry had to work, but I know what he was thinking about all day at work...muskies. 

I was considering Piedmont but I didn't feel like making the longer drive and I haven't been to Pymatuning much this year so I decided to try that.

I cast in the morning, then trolled most of the day and finished with casting in the evening. 

The fish just weren't moving. I talked to half a dozen other musky fisherman and none had scored. So it goes, I guess.

The fish were stacked on the points and in the open water close to the points, and I do mean stacked. There was bait from 4 feet all the way down to about 4 feet from the bottom just about everywhere. Not much in the shallower waters though, despite the temps having cooled a bit.

Here's what we like to see when trolling over a point...plenty of bait fish and a few larger fish hanging near the edges and slight drops:









That type of fish markings was common over all the likely spots we like to troll. Sometimes they were so thick, it made you wonder how you could avoid snagging something by accident.

The boat traffic was not bad, but it wasn't light either. Lots of pontoons and quite a few walleye fisherman and pan fisherman too. 

Just before dark, I had my small Palmbait running at about 13 feet down as I went over a 15 foot flat near a point. I marked some bigger fish at about 14 feet so I reached over and hit the button on my Garcia 6500 and let out enough line to drop the bait to about 14 feet. As soon as the boat traveled the length of the line I had out, I got bit...finally. But as soon as I grabbed the rod out of the rod holder, I knew it was no musky. Judging by the relatively sluggish fight, I could tell what had tried to eat that Palmbait:










It was 25 inches long; hands down the biggest walleye I've ever taken out of Pymatuning.

It now resides in my fridge...waiting for some breading and hot olive oil. 

Here's the Palmbait. You can easily see how a walleye might snatch it. The body is sort of a Hot-n-Tot with a wider profile:









I made the Palmbait earlier this spring, and I hooked and lost a very good musky with it in the early season at Leesville. Haven't fished it much since, but as the water temps cool a bit, I may start casting it near the dropoffs near rocks and the outside edge of the weeds near deeper water. 

I have a few more baits on deck, ready to be painted. I'll try to post a few in the next few days.


At the dock as I was about to leave, I talked to a couple of guys from Pennsylvania who had been musky fishing also. They got skunked also, but the one showed me pictures of a truly fantastic 51 incher he boated last week at Pymatuning within hours of a lunar eclipse that he said took place last weekend. He also mentioned that he caught two others in the mid-40's that same day! Musky fishing can be like that sometimes. You just have to be out there and keep the faith.

Anyway, the musky is like a lot of species, when they get _that_ big, they almost look like some other species. The body on his 51 inch fish was amazing; the fish had so much girth, the fat sort of bulged out between his fingers as he held it for the photo. 

He released that amazing 51 inch predator back into the waters of Pymatuning. Kind of makes you think twice about swimming at the beaches up there.


----------



## vc1111

Here's what I'll be working on in the next week or two...

7 inch Vamp Glider in cherry...You can see how I weighted it with 50 caliber round balls...Note that I put on a coat of epoxy to smooth out any imperfections in the area where the weights were added. The epoxy is a great way to get a perfectly symmetrical finish prior to priming and painting. Krylon Fusion then bonds very well to the epoxy, so spraying it with white Fusion renders a glossy white primer coat, which brings out a ton of color when paint is shot over the white.


















8 inch Vamp Glider from pine...Note the roughness near the holes and the few marks left from the lathe. I'll fill the holes with plumbers epoxy, then apply a coat of clear epoxy over the whole bait to achieve the finish mentioned above.


















I haven't come up with a name for this bait yet, but its relatively flat on the sides; it tapers at the head and near the tail just a bit. Its cut from 5/4 poplar and I'm hoping to build a lip for it that will make it run from about 2 to 6 feet. The lip should be fatter so that I can rip and twitch the bait near the deep side of the weed edges...I'll probably add some weight to the belly in an attempt to get some "hang time" between twitches and rips of the rod tip.









This last one is a Flat Shad. As I've stated before, this bait has pretty consistently produced muskies on Piedmont, Leesville, West Branch and Pymatuning. This one carved from poplar with hand-carved gill detail and foiled without scales by design. I give these away quite often so I'm always building replacements. Larry needs one in Tennessee Shad and so do I actually so I'll need to knock out a few more of these ASAP.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I hit West Branch yesterday. 

We saw Luredaddy out there trolling and he swung by and said hello. He shared a few tips with us. He always seems like he's having a great time out there and he pays close attention to the details of musky fishing. He's obviously a veteran and I count him among those few guys who really knows what he's talking about when it comes to musky fishing. He's a good guy.

The conditions were perfect for a day on the musky waters. Overcast, a breeze, water temps at about 77 degrees, air temp relatively comfortable in the high 70's, low 80's. Most of the pleasure boaters have hung it up for the year, which was nice. Everything was right, but the fishing was still tough. I'm getting itchy to boat a few while casting, but the fish have been pretty tight-lipped. I can't believe how few follows I've had this year. Very unusual, almost to the point of being somewhat strange.

It is interesting how some things change from year to year. Spots that have been consistent producers for us, have yielded nothing this year. We have several trolling passes that are pretty consistent and yet have garnered no fish at all for us this year. We have a few casting spots that have always held fish and this year we have caught nothing and raised nothing on a couple of those.

We marked fish intermittently in the open water. Pods of fish here and there, but they seemed to be nomadic, which actually makes sense this time of year as the temps are fluctuating a bit.

I had one fish blow up on the same 5/4 Stubbydude that has been raising fish for me on the last few outings. He blew up on it, but he wasn't really serious about eating it. Interestingly, I spoke with my friend, Aaron, on the drive home and Aaron had been on West Branch also. He was heaving a Suick and had three fish do the same thing; they blew up and swatted at the bait, but wouldn't eat it. I do know they can usually get the bait when the want it and they seldom miss the bait when they take a swing at it. This time of year, strange things can happen out there. The fish will just swat at the bait and it can be exciting but a bit frustrating too. 

All in all, its been a pretty unusual season for Larry and I. We don't usually spend as much time at West Branch as we did this year. WB can be a truly tough lake to fish for a grocery list of reasons. It can turn on and off quickly and it can be the target of some very well-deserved curses at times. This year it has had some exciting moments and a few other lakes we haunt have been far more inconsistent for us.

We didn't spend as much time at Piedmont as we usually do either and I kind of wish we had. But as a friend of mine says, "You can do whatever you want, but you can't do it all." You make your choices and take your chances. Our count of boated muskies is somewhat down this year, but Larry and I have both had a number of pressing personal activities to address and that takes its toll on the catch rate and the time on the water over the season.

Larry caught a 30 incher while casting a 6 inch Grandma and he caught another about 36 while trolling a Monster Shad on a 12 foot dropoff. I'll post some pictures of his fish later. 

We did get some serious rain for about 45 minutes or so, but after that it was really nice out there. Good day on the water all in all, but I'm getting antsy to hang a few more before I start archery whitetail season here in a few weeks or so. I've been fletching arrows and getting the gear together the last few days or so and still trying to build baits. Its nuts. 

Its amazing how much gear a man can accumulate over the years, truly amazing. Its also a real trick to keep track of it from season to season because some of it is used for more than one type of adventure. Flashlights, cold weather gear, lanterns, boots, knives, rain gear...the list of stuff I used for both fishing and hunting goes on and on. Its a real zoo trying to keep track of what is where. It seems the more I try to organize it all, the harder it is to find it when I need it!

Gotta go. More later. I hope you guys are having a great season and I look forward to hearing reports of what's going on out there on our beautiful Ohio waters.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a shot of the musky Larry boated on our last venture at West Branch.








Note that the fish appears to be tapered toward the head. The belly near the head is actually smaller than the area near the tail (as far as girth). We found that odd. Its the first seemingly unhealthy musky we've ever caught at West Branch. I figure if it survived whatever problem it had encountered, it will probably recover fully.

As promised earlier on this thread, here's a shot of how I secure the "netting" material when applying scale effects to a bait:








Note how evenly and securely the clamps hold the netting against the bait. This is important in getting a nice even scale effect while spraying across and through the netting.


Here's a shot of clamps I use. They're designed to hold notes to a refrigerator or other metal surface. The magnet on them adds a bit of weight and actually helps stretch the netting very nicely; not too much weight so it doesn't distort the netting material.








Lol, no my thumb isn't deformed, its the camera angle. But I do go use the screenname "fatfingers" on other boards.

In the pictures above, please also note how the bait is secured. I clamp the bait into a vise. I place an eyescrew into the tail and clamp the eyescrew into the vise. It holds the bait horizontally and allows me to swivel the bait in the vise so that I can easily paint both sides of the bait without touching it. This is important. Being able to easily control the angle of the spray cone while painting gives you the latitude to feather paint over the bait without fumbling around trying to hold the bait with one hand.

Here's a shot of the paints I use.








The lower shelf is enamels, which is what I use the most. The upper shelf is acrylics, mostly Createx stuff. 

The acrylics are okay and the clean up is much easier. Also the fumes are far less hazardous. However, the acrylics are prone to running much easier and require that each layer of paint be locked down by way of "flashing" it with a heat gun. You must make a few passes over each layer of paint to get it to "set up" before proceeding. The Aqaufina water bottle in the upper left is full of automotive windshield washer fluid, which I use to clean the airbrush after shooting one color and before shooting the next color.

Enamels have the advantage of setting up almost instantly. This creates a faster painting process and allows colors to be blended a bit easier in my opinion. Others will argue that point, but that's okay. There is no one "right" way to do it. If you're having fun, you're doing it right...just like fishing.

The shot shows a fraction of the colors I have on hand. You can imagine that there is an expense to acquiring this stuff. Overall, you won't really save any money building your own baits. But that isn't what its about really, just as fishing isn't about saving money on the fish that you might eat when you're done.

If you have question, please post them. I'm getting some emails and private messages with questions and that's okay, but its hard to share the info with everyone that way.

Next I'll post a few shots on how I apply clearcoat. This can especially important to you even if you don't build your own baits. 

Buying baits is expensive over time. Some of the baits we buy have a really lousy clear coat on them and the paint wears off as we all know. The process of adding a clear coat to them is simple and cheap and will protect your baits almost indefinitely. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Weatherby

Great post as usual Vince. 

I have a question about the positioning of the weights you have added.

Did you come up with the positioning by trial and error or is there a guide somewhere that I have not been able to find? I know each bait is different but if you get them close you can then "fine tune" the lure.


----------



## vc1111

Hi, Chris, how have you been? I hope you're having a great season.

You pose a great question. There is trial and error at first, but it isn't as radical as you might imagine.

Weights serve several purposes and weight is not always needed, depending upon the type of bait you're building.

For example, on gliders you need to get the bait to stay down beneath the surface as you know, and the purpose of the weight is twofold; to hold the bait down and to keep it moving either on the same plane in the water or to make it dive after each sweep of the rod, or maybe even sink slowly backwards or level, depending on the action you desire. 

Generally speaking (and that always gets you in trouble ), you can start by placing a weight about 1/2 inch in behind the front hook hanger (screweye), and another about 1/2 inch behind the middle hook hanger. The amount of weight will be a function of how big the bait is. 

_You can get very close_ by simply building the glider, sealing it, and clearing it with epoxy (keep water out of it while testing/experimenting), Next, tape the weights to it and stick it in the bath tub or other large water receptacle. Watch how it sinks and then move the weights as necessary or even add more weights to it. This method will get you very close. The hooks will add some weight too but that is normally a minor difference.

That's for gliders...

Crankbaits may need weight to "center" them in the water. In other words, weight in the belly causes the bait to sort of sit properly before you crank it or troll it. I rarely use weight in the cranks, but I will if I build lighter or thinner baits. It makes the cast easier and it also makes them behave when trolling at speed for muskies or pike.

For weights you can use firearm bullets, which you can buy in various sizes, or even a variety of cylindrical bass-type sinkers. I buy them in different sizes ; I think they're used for drop-shot rigging but I'm not sure. Here's a shot of the weights I normally use...Mojo's which you can get at Dick's or Gander, 44 caliber pistol bullets, and roundballs for a muzzleloader.:









The Mojo sinkers are nice because you can see that they're slim and can be applied by using a simple drill bit. The others can be placed with a drill bit, but I prefer a "forstner bit," which drill a much cleaner hole, with less fraying around the opening. 

One or two Mojo sinkers will usually center and steady a bait. 

After drilling, I use Rhino glue to hold them in place and then cover the hole with "plumbers epoxy," which is a putty that you mix with your hands and then push into the hole over the weight. It dries hard as stone and can be sanded nice and smooth. 

After that I clear the bait with epoxy before painting to cover up any trace of where the holes where. Epoxy is great for smoothing out a bait prior to painting. 

On gliders, I've been more satisfied with "extra" weight, because I like to move gliders and cranks rather quickly. Habit, I guess. I'm antsy when I'm castin'. 

Hope that helps. And fire away with any follow-up questions.


----------



## vc1111

As promised...

*Here's a way to protect your baits and maybe even bring your older ones back to life...*

List of supplies...very inexpensive:

Devcon 2 ton epoxy...in the Paint Department at Walmart
Acid brushes...from Home Depot or Lowes...Walmart might have them too
Plastic container to mix the epoxy...like a small yogurt container
Vice grips to hold the bait

Devcon 2 ton epoxy is about $2 at Walmart (Don't buy the 5 Minute stuff)









Small vice grips are also $2 at Walmart. If you have a pair, you're good to go. *Do not try using pliers.* The bait will slip out and might hit the rug, epoxy and all. Your wife or Mom won't like that. Ask me how I know that. 

The acid brushes come in a pack of about 5 and the pack costs about $2 or so. Be cool, I show you pictures of what they look like. One brush will do several baits. I just throw them away, but you can clean them with lacquer thinner if you wish. Any small brush will do, really, but he acid brushes are cheap.

*So here we go....*
*
First, remove all the hooks and the split rings from the bait.* Use "split-ring pliers if you have them. Be careful. Hooks bite!  
*
Next clip the vice grips onto the hook holder at the tail of the bait. *This will give you a firm grip and a comfortable "handle.":











*Next, fan the acid brush with your thumb or finger. *It will get out any dust particles . Pick out any loose hairs in the brush.








*
I like to crimp the brush with a pair pliers* to be sure no loose hairs escape while I'm "painting" on the epoxy.









*Ok, squirt some of the epoxy into a container.* I use medicine cups, which I buy at the pharmacy (because I do a lot of this stuff on baits I build), but you can use any small plastic container. Make sure its clean, very clean...no crud or dust, etc, in the container..it'll get into the clear coat. The packaging for the Devcon has a mixing container, but I don't care for it. I like to use something a bit sturdier.

*There is no measuring to do.* The Devcon epoxy comes with syringes that squirt equal amounts into the cup. Very easy! Squirt in enough to cover the bait. If you're in doubt, squirt some more out...the stuff is cheap. 

*Mix it up for about about 2 minutes till its thoroughly mixed.* I use a popsicle stick, but you can use the blunt end of a cheap plastic ball point pen too.












*Paint the epoxy onto the bait*. Just a thin coat is all you need. Keep it off the lip, of course, but cover the paint nice and completely.

*Finally, turn on your wife or mother's blow dryer on HOT* and blow it over the bait. This will remove all the air bubbles and give you a slick, smooth, even finish. Just make a pass or two over the whole bait. Nothing to it. A "heat gun" works as well or better, but a blow dryer will do nicely.

Now, this part requires about 15 minutes of your time and patience...

*Rotate the bait, while holding it in the vice grips. *Sort of turn it slowly like its meat on a rotisserie. This prevent sagging and allows the epoxy time to "set up". Fifteen or twenty minutes of turning the bait and you can carefully set the rest the vice grips on a shelf somewhere to allow it to dry completely. (Don't let the bait itself touch anything till its dry).
*
You can handle* it and fish with it in about 4 or 5 hours. Do NOT "test" it with your finger. Be patient and let it dry!

*The finish is like a rock*; it will prevent the paint from being chipped off so easily.

*Try this first on an old bait* that you don't care too much about. This will give you some experience and help you get the hang of it. Its very very easy. If you can brush your teeth, you can put this stuff on a bait.

The epoxy looks like it has a bit of a yellowish tint to it when you squirt it into the plastic container, but it dries crystal clear.

*This will generally work on bass size bait and bigger baits too.* I would not try it on ultra-light baits because any extra weight on tiny bait will affect the action of the bait too much.* Again, try it on a "junk" bait first.*
One package of epoxy (A measily $2) will probably do 4 to 6 bass size baits.


Wipe the any glue off your hands with an old rag and wash them with soap and water.
*
Of course, use adequate ventilation. **If you're a younger guy or girl, get help from an adult with this.*

The finish on the bait should last you for a long, long time. As you can see on the rest of this thread we use it for musky and northern pike baits and it holds up very well.


----------



## vc1111

I've had about 6 hits on this bait in two trips to West Branch. I boated three so far with the bait. Its the top bait in this picture:









I've been throwing it near the deep "drop-off" edges of the weeds.

At 7:20 tonight it produced this 41 incher:









It was a rush. He hit it on the 6th rip of the rod tip about halfway back to the boat. He immediately tried to come out of the water and throw the bait, but he'd hit it hard and had the bait sideways in his mouth. I set the hooks hard and he began throwing these powerful violent head shakes with his head out of the water. I'll remember that for a long time.

For what its worth, since I was fishing alone, I actually took the picture using Luredaddy's trick of using a tripod and the timer on the digital camera.

Right at dark I had another almost as big come out of the water at the boat and grab the lure after I finished the figure 8 and lifted the bait about 3 or 4 inches out of the water. I had him on for a while, but I've got to tell you, he really caught me sleeping and I didn't get a good hook set on him and he got off. I thought I'd need to change my shorts when he grabbed it, it surprised me so badly.  

Both fish were over submerged weeds in about 8 feet of water on one of the weed beds that I frequent at West Branch. Both were within the same "pocket" in the weeds actually.

Here are a few other baits I finished this week...
Six inch Stubbydude in golden perch:










Seven inch cherry Vamp Speed Glider:









Five inch Shad Flat Shad in standard Tennesse Shad pattern:


----------



## vc1111

Here's whats on deck to be finished...

Mongo Stubbydude...I experimented with adding pearls to Devcon epoxy. Not sure I like it yet, or how I might use this pattern of adding pearl as a basecoat:









Standard perch pattern in about an 8 inch Stubbydude:









Kind of a golden orange basecoat on this large Stubbydude:









********* ready to foiled:









Haven't named this bait (Have to ask Larry...he's always got good names for new baits )









This one has gold and silver basecoat and is ready to paint. It took me several hours to carve this out of solid maple:









Another Stubbydude with orange over a chrome finish:


----------



## vc1111

I've invited another bait builder to stop by and post a few of his baits. His name is "rjbass" and like Tigger and Rowhunter, rjbass is one of the best anywhere in my opinion.

His first name is Rod. Rod is a die-hard musky, pike, and smallmouth fisherman and he builds some high quality muskypike baits as well as crankbaits for smallmouth that produce _very_ well. 

One of the things I truly enjoy about bait building is the different styles and the different ways of applying certain techniques to each bait. I always appreciate seeing a builder who has his own special style and I'm going to try to bring some of those guys to this thread in the near future. Rod's baits reflect his special style and his unique talents. He's a good guy and he's always willing to share tips and tricks too.

I also have some connections with European builders and you'll see a different style with their baits too. As you probably know Europe has some truly stunning Pike fishing and these guys have been building for a very, very long time. I may try to get them to come aboard and show their baits and techniques also.

Stay tuned. It will be fun and should be very informative too.


----------



## rjbass

Greetings all....

Vince told me about this site, and he was kind enough to invite me to post. This is an awesome site, and I am looking forward to getting to know you all that are interested in bait making. I have been doing this crazy hobby for quite some time and it is still very rewarding. To catch fish on your own creations is the ultimate....I make all kinds of baits, but I really like fishing for Musky and Smallmouth, so most of my bait making goes toward those species. I make most of my smallmouth baits out of cedar and do several different styles...










The ones above are 2 1/4", 3/8oz. They are floater/divers and will dive up to about 5 ft.

The next ones are some of my shad style baits that are my favorite all around smallmouth bait. These particular ones have copper and gold foil techniques that I learned from Vince and Tigger.









The last smallmouth baits are flat sided crankbaits also made of cedar and are also floater/divers. These will dive to about 7 ft. 










Now I suppose you are asking do they catch fish....Here is some of the proof...










and another...










I will post some of the Musky stuff later, I don't want to wear out my welcome. If any of you would like to know how any of these baits are made I would be glad to share my techniques. Hope you enjoy.

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Hey Rod! Good to see you here. Man those are incredible! Top shelf all the way. Those smallies are huge. That one has to be pushing 5 to 7 lbs I would think. Some of those patterns are incredible. I was going thru them thinking were I would fish each pattern on my lakes. You got them all covered! LOL I know some walleyes that would love to take a swipe at them!

I love those foil ones.  The shape and finish A1. Can't wait to see the musky ones.

John


----------



## vc1111

Now you've gotta show your musky stuff too, Rod. Those are just beautiful baits. I would love to get on some smallmouth waters with you one day and throw some of those crankbaits at 'em. That top fish is a true pig! 

What waters do you fish for musky and what waters do you fish for smallmouth?

Also I'm curious if bucktails work for the musky on your waters. We don't do very well with bucktails here usually. There are a few small windows when they produce, but usually there are other baits that do much better for us compared to some of the more northern waters.

When you get some time, jump back in here and hang a bunch of those musky baits on here. 

I appreciate you joining us and I hope you become a regular here, Rod. We can all learn a ton from you, Rowhunter, and a few of the others. I shot Dean an email and he'll be dropping by in a day or two to post some of his baits too. 

Should be fun.


----------



## vc1111

I hit West Branch this afternoon at about 4:30 pm. The water temp is now holding at about 73 degrees.

I tried a bit of trolling but it didn't "feel" right and I knew that the fish might very well move into the deep edge of the weeds some time this afternoon and I wanted to make sure I was flinging lures at 'em when it happened. After an hour or so of trolling, I decided to begin making the casting rounds at my favorite weeds beds.

I tried deep cranks, shallow cranks, all colors. Even tried the Stubbydude that produced the nice musky for me the night before last. No dice.

As darkness began to cast its gloom over the waters, I was about to leave and figured I'd done all I could. I sat down for a moment and tried to think if there was any style of bait that I hadn't tried. 

Now, I like to work the entire water column near the weed edges when I cast. If I know the spot has produced in the past, I presume that it should produce again although the fish may be higher or lower on that particular edge or drop-off. 

Generally I like yellows, and firetiger near the top of the water column, natural colors like perch or Tennessee shad in the mid-depths, and chrome/blue or black for deeper waters. Of course I mix up those colors with baits which have different "actions" too, hoping to trigger the primal instincts that cause any fish to strike.

In this case I hadn't thrown much yellow up high over the weeds and I hadn't thrown a "dive and rise" jerkbait...I decided to make a few more casts as darkness slowly closed down over everything.

First cast_ into the very same key spot_ in the weeds...three jerks on this 10 inch Shovelhead, which I carved when the snow was still flying earlier this year...








He blew up out of 8 feet of water and slammed the bait. Jerkbaits are special because there is this split second when the fish strikes and you usually see him as he arches over and dives down with that chunk of lumber in his teeth. I knew his was a heavier fish at first glance

My heart rate hit about 260 as I responded with razor sharp hooks and he immediately bent my 7 1/2 foot Fenwick in half. The chaos that followed was a sweet as butter on fresh bread. He dove under the boat and rose again thrashing at the surface and then effortlessly, he dove again.

Finally, as I was bent over trying to net him, with one hand mind you, he flipped his tail and threw water all over me. I was laughing and struggling with the net and praying that I could get this 40 inch bronze beast in the boat to cap off the day!

It ended well. And he swam off healthy and fuming mad and ready to fight again when the next intruder dares enter the weed-covered point he call his own.










My fishing partner and friend, Larry, will laugh out loud when he sees this picture...he loves it when they soak me during the netting or release process. (Larry's had surgery today and will be recovering for a while. But he'll be back and in his usual rare form very soon. Get well, buddy. I need you to net fish for me. )

The fish was particularly well-muscled with broad shoulders and a _lot_ of girth all the way back to his tail, although the shadows and the low light don't do him justice. I just wish I could show you the coloration he carried. He was a true beauty and a great specimen. 

I saluted him under my breath as he pushed off with a simple flip of his golden orange tail. 

Like the hawks that soar over our Ohio skies, the musky is a great predator and it is a true privilege to be able to test these fish with a chunk of wood and some paint.


----------



## rjbass

Hey, Vince and Tigger, thanks for the compliments, this should be a fun site. 

Nice story Vince and nice fish...Man your water temp is staying up there, ours here is already dropping into the low 60's, but the weather has been so bad haven't been able to get out for a week or so. I heard of a couple of big fish caught last weekend so maybe tomorrow will be the day...if it doesn't blow 30MPH like it has all week.

Just because you asked, that big smallmouth I posted was 6lb 5oz and is still swimming....I never keep any Bass or Musky, but a few walleye usually go in the skillet....Now...getting to the Musky stuff...

Most of my Musky fishing up here is trolling on big water, so I make mostly trolling baits. I got the main idea years ago when I first used a Musky Special made by Trinity Baits ( no longer in existence) They trolled so well and caught so many fish I knew some variation of this would be good to build. I started making them and now of course there are about 14 styles like these that are similar to mine. I am not saying I was the first, but I was right up there...but the most important thing is that this style of bait catch fish and big fish....The following are some of what I do:

These are my 6 " Musky Rockets, 1 1/2oz. They are cedar baits turned on a lathe and then finished on a belt sander. They have two 3/0 VMC 7650 cone cut hooks, super sharp right out of the box. Excuse the scratches and punctures on most all these baits as they have caught fish. These troll to about 7ft with 50 ft of line out. They are from the left Hot Carp, cisco, Perch and Bullseye..I know, the Bullseye looks funny but there is a story...my son made one for a joke, and we caught so many fish on it we threw it in the mix. It still is a big producer for us. We can troll these up to 6 mph without them blowing out.










The next group are some good producers in a 7 inch model, 2.5oz with 4/0 hooks. The ones with the permasteel hooks are those in line VMC's I was telling you about Vince. Awesome hooks.....These are from the left, Pretty Baby, Purple and Chrome, Dark Frog and Perch. I vary the joint position for different action to the bait.










These next two are Cisco Patterns I do called "Hey Cisco". I do both straight and jointed and a variation of foil patterns for the flash. These have accounted for our biggest Musky both for my son and myself. They weren't foiled then because I never learned how to do it until I saw you guys on foiling techniques. These are 7 and 8 inches respectively. The jointed model has 5/0 hooks. They have a lot of thump and get down over 12 feet.










So...enough of the baits, here are some of the better Muskies we have caught this year on our "Musky Rockets"......








43.5 inches








46.5 inches
My son and his super fat 44 incher....









I have to throw this one in....2005 fish, my biggest to date, 53inches long, 26.5 girth. Weighed it in the cradle at 46.3 lbs....a real hog! Caught on my Cisco pattern but not foiled.










These next two fish were caught the same week as the one above on the same bait. The first one is my son's biggest Musky, 48 X 25 and the next one is my friend Dale Murphy and a 51 X 24....This was the best week I have ever had Musky fishing...



















Anyway, hope you enjoyed all that, you probably are sick of me by now. Will post again soon when we catch some more fish.....later.

Rod


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Welcome to the site rjbass .Thanks for sharing your creations. Great looking ski's also. It neat to see the differance in Muskie's colors from different bodies of water. Where are you located ?


----------



## mirrocraft mike

vc1111 
Not only do you build some very professional looking lures. Sorry for the insult. Better than professional built lures.. You could be a writer. Great reads on your Muskie adventures.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Welcome to the site!!! Great baits. I love the bass baits and when I first saw them I was wondering which ones would work for walleye, then I saw the new post with the muskie and walleye baits. They are all awesome!!! Those are some really nice fish in the pics. The colors on the fish are great! Keep the posts and pics coming.


----------



## peple of the perch

wow nice baits and fish.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Mirro. I appreciate it.
*
Rod, thank you for sharing* both your fine baits and your personal experiences with fishing those baits on your waters. Its great to see actual closeup pictures of the baits that produced your best week and your personal best fish too. I think it would be safe to say, that your baits and the pictures of the results of your work speak louder than words. I'm pretty sure you've gotten the attention of those reading this thread. 

Of course all those fish are highly respectable, but there are a few that are what I call "eye poppers" in there! You should be very proud of your work and the results. The results show that you are paying close attention to the details as far as what colors produce on your local waters and what size, shape, wiggle, depth, etc, is preferred and will get consistent results. Although it seems that at times fish will eat a variety of things, day in and day out, we all begin to see preferences. Fishing truly is a thinking man's game. Building baits allows one to change the variables and hopefully increase one's odds on the waters.

*Tigger and I fished together yesterday*. Before either of us had seen your last post, we spent a lot of time talking about building jointed baits for a trip we're planning to St. Clair. What that means to you, Rod, is that you can expect to be peppered with questions from Tigger and me in the next few months as we pick your brain about the finer details of building jointed baits.   

Seriously though, this is what these Tackle Making posts are all about. Its great to be able to trade back and forth with other builders who have already done a lot of the experimentation for you so that you can shorten the learning curve and hopefully put more big fish in the boat. 

*Rjbass builds baits that big fish eat.* That is something we can all share, something we can all relate to. If I were not a builder, if I were a guy that just liked walleye fishing, smallmouth bass fishing, or even musky fishing, I would be examining the baits on these posts and comparing them to what is commercially available as far as colors, size, depth, etc.

*Here's the thing you may find surprising*...there is no "lab coat guy" for fishing lures. There is no big test tank somewhere where scientists with slide rules and computers conducts empirical studies... The lures you buy everyday are developed by people doing what you see on these posts...trial and error. If it wiggles right and runs good, it is given to a bunch of guys to "field test." It if catches fish, it is mass-marketed. What does that mean to you? Maybe not much, really. But I tell you what it means to me, and probably to guys like rjbass, Tigger, Rowhunter and many others....there is still much to be "discovered" out there, much to be learned.
*
Remember the advent of the "original Rapala?"* Folks, that was only yesterday, so to speak, and it was arguably one of the greatest lures EVER. 

*So stay tuned..*.on these pages and other like them, you may just see something similar, *something brand new*. People like Rod, and John Snow, and Douglas, and maybe even me, are trying to find that special color pattern, that special action, that special whatever that trips the primal trigger within Mother Nature beneath the surface of our fine Ohio waters.

*I'd like to extend special thanks* to Rod and Douglas (Rowhunter) for taking time to share with us. These are not only fine artist and builders, they are good men too and they are willing to share the results of their hard work, their trial and errors, their successes and failures.

*Stick around, now Rod. We're looking forward to hearing from you regularly*. Thanks again.
*
Guys, don't touch that dial... *my friend, Dean McClain, aka Xguide, is on deck next and I'm sure you will find his baits also very beautiful, very innovative, and very creative.

I'm also hoping to bring aboard some of the guys who DO NOT USE AN AIRBRUSH, yet turn out some of the most interesting and productive baits anywhere. These guys buy ordinary spray cans and shake 'em up. You'll be amazed at what can be done with a little practice.


----------



## rjbass

Hey all,

My son and I hit the lower river yesterday after a week of big winds that kept us from fishing. Water temp. has dropped to 58.8 so it shouldn't be long before the "Big Girls" start feeding. Lots of floating weeds churned up made it tough for trolling not to mention several showers, but we fought through it and had a decent day....we caught about 7 Pike a bonus Salmon and one nice Musky a little over 42 inches...we were the only ones Musky fishing all day. This one came on our old Pink and Silver Bandit....










Here is the bonus fish....










Here is the bait...I know it's ugly, but it is one of the first trolling baits we made about 7 years ago....not much to it, but has good action and it definitely catches fish....it has puncture holes and scratches that have been fixed many times, but still works!


----------



## xguide

Beautiful lures, beautiful fish: What a fine fine place to be tonight! Thanks for the kind words Vince; you all have established one heckuva standard!

Here are a few of mine that I currently have sized correctly for this forum. These are smaller lures, 2.5 inches long, that I made specifically for the Ohio River in the top pic. The bottom picture is a standard bait I make I call a Shad Babe, 3 1/2 inches long. These lures all have a harness made of a single length of ductile stainless steel wire barrel wrapped back to itself, except for one of copper wire. They're all balsa wood.

Dean


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Rod.......fantastic baits and fish! Those musky baits are eye candy. 

Man what a bonus fish. I am doing a large king salmon thru wire right now. I showed Vince it yesterday. I am about half way done with it. I am glad you posted the pic of it. It fills some color questions I was dealing with.

That is funny about the jointed baits. Vince and I had many words about how we start to make them. Expect some questions coming your way! lol

The color on those muskies are incredible. I also can see in your pics that the water looks very clear. 

I really really really like that herring bone pattern on the foil. Keep them coming!

John

Hey Dean! Great baits! I know some walleye that would like to get ahold of those!!!!!!

That middle one is a HOT color around here! Welcome aboard!


----------



## xguide

Thanks John, I really apprediate it!

Vince, we were talking Tennessee Shad colors recently...Here's one that is my standard T.S.

Dean


----------



## rjbass

Hi Dean,

I really like your bass baits, but I especially like your "Shad Babe" and that color is awesome. Always love to see your stuff and hear your expertise.

Rod


----------



## xguide

Thanks Rod, at the risk of sounding like some kind of mutual admiration society, I really like yours also, especially your foils, which are as good as I've seen; and about the only others that rank with yours are guys on this page, and I'm not talking about mine! I think the guys who make the best lures are all guys who have really paid their dues in time spent on the water, and have really learned through the years what they want out of their baits in terms of all around performance. I think that people who are passionate about their fishing will also be so about their luremaking .

Dean


----------



## vc1111

Dean, welcome aboard, and thanks for taking the time to show some of your baits. The Tennessee Shad is beautiful and I can see what you were talking about with the extra shading you've added down the shoulders of the bait. 

Tennessee Shad has been responsible for a lot of muskies, pike, largemouth, smallmouth, and even walleye around here and I appreciate learning your way of laying it out. I'm going to try your methods on the next batch.

Rod, I don't know which I like best in that last batch of pictures...the bait, the awesome coloration on that musky, or the big smile they both put on your face in the picture. That's a great day on the water! 

Tigger and I went out to sling some baits yesterday. It was really fun and we had a chance to catch up on builidng, painting, and fishing techniques.

The wind was challenging and I had to wrestle with the trolling motor as we tried to cast. Later in the day, the wind eased up a bit and the fish finally began to move. 

I finally broke the ice with a shallow running *********:








Lol, you can see from picture that the boat was rocking.  

I handed the bait off to Tigger and said, "Start throwing this, I think we might be able to score another real quick."

Not five minutes later, he boated this Northern:









In short order, we decided to head for another location and decided to troll our way up there. As we trolled across a small saddle, John connected a second time. He took this musky on a jointed Leo:









Now all three fish came within about 20 to 25 minutes and the boat was pretty well slimed, as was the net. John leaned over to release his musky and slipped on the well-slimed net and the next thing you know, I'm thinking he's goin' over the side! I snatched him by the back of his sweatshirt just as he managed to recover his balance. We both laughed at how fast things had happened and about how we almost had to break out the throwable life preserver to keep him from "sleeping with the fishes."

The day was a success. We contrived a plan to head for St. Clair together next year and laid out plans to build certain baits for that trip. 

We shared ideas and talked about new ideas we'd like to try on different types of baits. He had a large crankbait that he'd just finished building and it looked good enough to fillet. I could not believe that any self-respecting musky could find it in its heart to pass that bait up. You ought to post that one, John.

We had a great day and we even caught a few fish in the process.

I'm really going to hate to see this season wind down and end.

But...we've got more to talk about, more ideas to share, more baits and tips to bring to the table.

Hopefully Rowhunter, rjbass, and Xguide will continue to post their new baits for us as time goes on. These guys are always coming up with new ideas and John (Tigger) and I are always talking about what they build and admiring their work.

More to follow...


----------



## vc1111

Just got a package in the mail from Rowhunter.

It is one of his glider's in a sucker pattern and I would like to show some of the features he incorporates into his precision work. I don't really need to say much because the bait speaks for itself; its that good. I will only add that the bait is through-wired which is a time-consuming process that adds to the quality of the bait under the most severe of musky fishing conditions:


























Thanks, Douglas. I appreciate it and it will be hung on the wall with my other sample of your work. Way too beautiful to be throwing around the toothy beasts. Excellent work.


----------



## Rowhunter

Vince,
Thank you for the kind word's, but remember I made this lure for fishing. You have recently stated that the casting bite is starting on your lake's so give that thing a toss. Short downward tap's after a countdown, and you'll just have to grin. Also give it a straight return and watch it swim back to the boat. Please do not put it on a wall , it was made to catch fish!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

It's VEEEERY tempting, Douglas! I think I know a couple of spot where it would get attacked too. 

I'm hoping to hit either Milton or West Branch this weekend. Larry's still recovering so I may give Tigger a call and see what he's doing. 

Anyone know what the temp is at West Branch in the last few days?


----------



## vc1111

I found this in the woods a few years back and decided to give it a little color just for fun.

I'll be adding some pearls and glitter to it this evening in the paint shop. I'm heading out there right now...


----------



## misfit

> the bait speaks for itself


does it ever
i've been checking all this stuff out since you guys started posting and really admire your work.awesome stuff,and Rowhunter,that sucker is an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## peple of the perch

nice job on the muskies Is that a turtle shell?


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Misfit. 

At the risk of sounding too dramatic, I've got to say that the things that have transpired in bait making in the last three years have been nothing short of amazing. We're seeing new techniques and new materials being applied, we're see talent applied and new styles being tried in truly innovative ways. Almost all of the changes have not only resulted in better, stronger, more beautiful baits, but the baits are producing and some are producing with great promise. 

I hang out at several other websites. Without exception, the bar has been raised on all these websites. The caliber of worked being turned out it has improved tremendously in just the last three years. That's the blink of an eye, really. 

We're witnessing guys making molds of highly effective baits and pouring high=tech resins. We're seeing intricate carvings and new ways of foiling, one of which I sort of pioneered, in concert with another builder. We see work like Tigger's, which employs extremely creative and time-consuming processes...and on and on. A sort of history is being made right before our eyes.

Why? How could things improve so rapidly? Very logical answer....The internet has _finally_ brought people, from all over the world, together over a "common workbench." 

I started three years ago and could find almost nothing about bait building. Now forums like this one at OGF and just one or two others can give anyone a quantum head start in building their own baits for almost any species.

Stay tuned. It's still happenin'.


----------



## vc1111

Peple of the perch, thanks.

Yes it is a real turtle's shell. I found the shell in the woods while bowhunting a couple years ago.

Here's some great news.....

*I just got word from a friend of mine who goes by the handle, StoneCoal Tackle. I really admire his baits for a number of reasons. He favors making baits which emulate the baits of days gone by, the antique baits our fathers and their fathers used to use.*

He has a style of his own and he makes his baits without the use of an airbrush, which adds to the flavor of his finished products. Hopefully he'll share some of the techniques he uses to get the effects from ordinary spray cans and small bottles of paint.


----------



## xguide

Rowhunter, that Sucker sure is a beaut! Having handled a few thousand suckers in my life, I have to say that you definitely nailed it, it looks straight out of the creek! Vince, go fish it, you know that's why he made it!

Dean


----------



## peple of the perch

Neat! that is very cool what you did to that turtle shell.


----------



## TIGGER

Doug that thing looks like it could swim away! Man can you get the wire to bend nice! Your carving in fantastic!

Vince I really like the turtle shell. Is that a box turtle shell? Art-Deco! LOL I am waiting for him to poke his head out.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John. I'm going to fade the black along the edge of the shell with some yellowish pearls. I actually started painting that shell a few years back and then put it aside. I painted it with a Paasche airbrush, which was the one I started with. It required a LOT of masking to get that black along the bottom edge. 

I'm going to finish the painting the shell, and clear it. Next I'll carve a "C" (the initial of my wife's first name) out of some poplar and paint it with silver chrome. Then I'll float the "C" inside the shell in a bed of envirotex and give it to her as a gift. The chromed C should show up well against the inside of the shell which is painted gloss black.


----------



## vc1111

Well, I lost my 5/4 Stubbydude in silver perch to a stump at West Branch. It about broke my heart because it was working so well and the way my time is going, I know I won't have a chance to build another before the season ends. 

Luckily, I had one carved and I managed to get it finished this evening...but it isn't the 1 1/4 thick model like the one that I caught a few fish with before West Branch ate it. That lake can be an evil place for losing lures. I tried the lure knocker when I got snagged, but the wind was vicious that day and I tried to maneuver the boat with the trolling motor and the prop cut the line. 

Anyway, this silver perch pattern has been good to me at West Branch and hopefully next year I'll have several bait styles in this pattern...6 inch Stubbydude carved from poplar...









I have to say its been a great year. I've made a lot of new friends on this board and on the waters. 

Larry and I had a lot of good times together and a lot of laughs. As I get older I appreciate old friendships more and more. The only thing with Larry is that if I keep drinking his toxic coffee, I probably won't live to get that much older. Larry is, hands down, the most serious outdoorsman I've ever known and we're dangerous together because neither of us will ever quit till we're the last boat on the lake. We've fished about 14 different bodies of water together over many years. We've hunted together an awful lot too. We seem to have that certain chemistry that leads to great adventures. I could write a book about the things that have happened on the water and in the field when we've hunted and fished together. _Many_ of them are very hard to believe too. I wish I had a dollar for every fish we've pulled over the side of a boat over the years. Most of all, we're like brothers, and that is all too rare in life.

Tigger and I spent some time together on the water too and we shared a lot of ideas. We'll be heading to St. Clair next year and I'm really looking forward to fishing with him on that legendary lake. He and I have so much to talk about and its been a lot of fun trading techniques and tips about fishing and building. I am fortunate to be able to now count him among my close friends. 

I had occasion to get to know Luredaddy better and I'll tell you he's one very likeable guy. He's plainspoken and speaks his mind and I've always admired that in my friends. He's also a "die hard" outdoorsman and that is a trait that I prefer in all my friends. 

MadMac and I almost had a chance to fish together but the timing was off for me. I had a series of personal obligations that came up that couldn't be postponed. We'll get out there next year, Steve!

BigDaddy300 and I shared some calls back and forth and we tried to keep each other up to speed on fishing conditions at West Branch and even Misquito early on in the season.

I fished with my buddy, Aaron, several times too. He and I have become great friends since we met years ago at Leesville. Aaron is a younger man, but he's a hard-driving musky nut, and he fishes hard whenever we share a boat together. He loves musky fishing and we can talk for hours about it and never get tired of it.

I even hand occasion to talk to some people at the docks at various lakes and the question often comes up: "You a member of OGF?" It seems the website is forging a lot of common bonds for us Ohioans and that is always a good thing. You almost feel like you know someone a bit better if they're a member.

I intend to keep this thread going, but I'll be in the woods a lot more in the next few months scaring as many whitetails as I can from a perch high up in a hardwood tree. I still have stands to move and lanes to clear. I've got to get the rest of my gear rounded up and get the camper ready to roll. Its hard to believe the bow opener is Saturday and I love the bow hunting every bit as much as the muskies and the lure building, so I'm forced to choose, I guess.

My bow hunting partner, Rob, has been after me to get my ducks in a row, but I'm way behind in my preparations this year for a lot of reasons.

I've also made many, many friends with some great lure builders out there, like rjbass, xguide, Rowhunter, Stonecoal tackle and on and on. These guys are quick to share the knowledge garnered from hours and hours of toil and experimentation at their work benches. I hope I've shared some things with them and everyone else who has read my stuff. 

In the end, its the friendship and camaraderie that counts the most.

Anyway, I know I probably forgot to mention a few people, and for that I apologize. It's getting late and I've got to catch a plane in the morning and I'm tired...and old, lol, so forgive me. 

The musky season is winding down. The steelhead will be running soon and the deer will begin the series of changes they go through every year from Oct through January. The leaves will be changing and the waters will cool. Its another exciting time in the beautiful state of Ohio. I wish I could get back to Erie for another shot at some smallmouth and walk the rivers and creeks for steelhead. I'd like to hit Misquito for some late season walleye and fling a few bobbers and minnows at those slab crappies. I wish I could do it all, but I've decided that something has to give and the woods is calling.

I hope you all had a great fishing season and I hope you get out there and enjoy the autumn season. 

More to follow...


----------



## BigDaddy300

Hey everybody Vince is going hunting! More fish for the rest of us!  

Keep those great posts coming. I love reading your posts. That pic is great and fits that story perfectly. I hope we can continue to share tips and conditions and possibly get out some time together. I know I can't give you any muskie tips but if you get out for steelies or early season eyes I might be able to help. Don't forget the fall night bite on Erie.:T 

Good luck hunting(do you have a lucky shirt for that or is it still the Bruce Lee one) 

Talk to you later


----------



## vc1111

No I have lucky arrows for bow hunting, Rick. 

Here's a 9 inch ********* I just finished...









I tried out a new color called orange pearl for the gill detail on the belly, but I think is more like red pearl...


----------



## vc1111

Walleye shaped bait in silver perch pattern.


----------



## rjbass

Hey Vince,

Real nice bait.....Nice paint job.

Did you stick one or did you make it out hunting, or does it open on the 1st like it does here?????

Thought I would share yesterday's experience with you guys. I had a guy call me up last week and wanted to buy some of my lures, but he wanted to see them in action. Since I don't have any video of my lures in action, I thought why not invite him fishing??? So, yesterday the guy drove up from downstate and we hit the lower river to give him a first hand look at our baits. We blindfolded him first.....*Just kidding*. Perfect day, good chop, Southwest wind, overcast skys, water temp between 59 and 60...air temp around 60.....it doesn't get any better than that!

Started out with four rods trolling around 3:00pm with "Dark Frog", "Pink Bandit", "Bullseye", and Cisco patterns. We hadn't been on the water 15 minutes when the starboard rod went off and the reel was screaming out of control.... The result....a beautiful 41 inch Musky on the "Dark Frog" caught by my son. Number one.....










Now, the guy was impressed and excited, so I said your up and we proceeded down the bay. Twenty minutes later the Port rod goes off and I saw a huge fish cartwheel out of the water....after a spectacular arial display and a great net job by my son, the beast was landed. An awesome 48"x 23" Musky, 30.08 lbs. His personal best after years of Musky fishing......You can see by the look on his face that he is in shock. this one came on the "Bullseye". Number two......










Now it was my turn and the way it was going I just knew we were going to catch another. About 6:30 the back rod goes off and the "Pink Bandit" did it's job and I boat a nice 40" fish, number 3...Now along with a bonus 37" pike on the Cisco in the prop wash, needless to say we had an exceptional day and caught one fish on each of the baits we started with....now how often does that happen???? Couldn't ask for a better day or better marketing scheme for my baits. lol



















Steve was very impressed not only with the baits, but with our style of fishing, plus he is a great guy and best of all, we gained a friend out of the deal. I think he is hooked for life. All of the fish were released to fight another day.










Here are the baits that we used.....


----------



## BigDaddy300

Vince, those are great looking baits. Love the pattern on those. Keep them coming.


----------



## TIGGER

Nice fish Rod! Those fish look are so beautiful up there. I can't wait to get up there with Vince next year. I don't see another boat in site in the background. My kinda fishing!

Vince I love the slope head! I am taking a break from the baits right now. I have a little burn-out going on. The shorter days will help me get back into the swing of things again. 

I thought about you up in the trees this weekend. I stopped at the baitshop and a fella brought in a nice deer. It was a 10 pointer. I love this time of year. The cool mornings and the trees changing colors. 

Vince this thread is incredible. I hope we have one like this every year.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Sweet pics rjbass!!! They make me want to call in sick for work tomorrow


----------



## vc1111

Whao, rj! Those are some serious fish and some serious lures. Lol,I bet he thought whatever price you're asking is well worth it! _Fantastic_ post, keep 'em coming. You guys have some serious fish with serious girth too. That has got to get you pumped up. Heck that Northern is even a great fish

Thanks for the kind words on the last few baits I posted, rj, Rick, and John.

I did spend some time in the tree stands this weekend. Saw three does Saturday morning and two more Saturday evening. This morning I slept in. It felt really good, I've gotta tell you. 

It felt great to be up in the stand again on Saturday. The anticipation of the hunt, the smell of the leaves as they they start to glow, and the feeling of watching over the woods from 23 feet or so in the air is yet another sweet addiction for me.

This evening I hit West Branch. I lost one trolling, had one follow on the firetiger Stogie Jerk, and boated a 36 on the shore near the marina. Not a bad few hours on the water.

As night fell, and the temps dropped, the cool air was blowing over the water from the trees near the mouth of Silver Creek. I could smell the woods and the water at the same time. Its hard to put in words the effect that has on me this time of year. 

Ohio is a truly beautiful place.


----------



## rjbass

BigDaddy300,

I know what you mean about calling in.....the fish are on the bite and I have to go to work in the morning when I should be out fishing.....

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Vince! I really really love the silver perch! My dial-up sometimes shows a red "X" when it gets overloaded. They came up this time!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love those eyes!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John.

A good friend of mine from Burton taught me how to do the eyes like that.


----------



## Tater_Hog

VC.. your work is AMAZIN!!!.. Thanks for the invite to this site.. I need to learn that eye trick!!!! I havent read this whole post so sorry guys if this one really has nothing to do with it!!! I just want to tell VC thanks for the invite.. Looking forward to many more post!!!

Tater Hog


----------



## vc1111

Tater, welcome aboard. Hows about posting a dozen or so shots of your work? And show some close up shots of the details you add, if you would.


----------



## Tater_Hog

Ok VIC... 40 mins later.. I think I figured out how to upload pictures.. most of my files are HUGE!!!! anyone with tips on how to strink them so I can upload them let me know.. I can never figure this out.. I think I luck into it!! 

Here is a picture of a Lucky Craft RC 1.5 DD I painted back in July 07... Thanks for all your help in the past VC!!!


----------



## Tater_Hog

Here is one more!!! More on the way.. Once I figure out how to strink faster!

Lucky Craft BDS #3..."Bluegill... Slash Sunfish.. Slash whatever you want to call it...


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful stuff, Tater Hog. I look at your work and shake my head. The detail is great! Post that one where you have those tiny little strokes near the gill plate which represent the actual gills. 

Here's what I have on my bench right now. New prototype Stogie jerks but these are a shade over 9 inches long. (The first prototypes were 6 inches long.)
















I'm curious as to how they'll run and I'm hoping to trigger strikes from the big girls this fall.

Note that you can see where I applied the epoxy putty over the holes where I placed the 50 caliber roundballs. I'll sand those off smooth this evening, seal the pine bodies with sanding sealer, hit them with a coat of epoxy to smooth over any aberrations left by the lathe, and they'll be ready for primer and paint.

Note also that I modified the throats a bit. One is actually carved out a bit deeper than the other. I'm going to see how that affects the action, if at all.

I've caught three muskies so far on this bait, which is the original 6 inch version...








...but they've all been under 40 inches, so I'm hoping the bigger version will either trigger more strikes, or perhaps strikes from the bigger muskies.

The general configuration of these longer baits seems to more closely emulate the Suick shape, which is long and thin, and the Suick used to be one of my "go to" baits. 

We'll see...


----------



## bigjohn513

vic..you ...pine...i'll get some cherry in the mail soon...lol


----------



## Tater_Hog

Here are the Gil Marks VC was taking about!!! Did them with a paper clip.... I sanded it down a bit to make a super sharp edge.. then you have to really hold your hand steady and dip small amounts of paint.....

To be honest.. I was never really going for the Flaired Gil Marked LOOK it just happened... As my BOY Bob Ross would say... you know the crazy guy on PBS with a AFRO!!! their are no mistakes in painting...only happy accidents.. so I was trying to make one straight red mark with my paper clip and my hand moved... so I just ran with it.... and made a bunch more marks...when I was done I was like man this looks more like live gils anyway.. So I been doing it that way ever since.... So dont give me that much credit.. cause it really started out as a flawed screw up... "REMEMBER NO MISTAKES IN PAINTING!!!! only happy accidents!!" BOB ROSS 

As for the gil marks.. After I shrunk the file the red gil marks kinda lots their color.. I keep saving them as GIF files... They are JPEG on my computer but the are HUGE!!! I still need help VC!!!! your pictures are outstanding.. What file type are you saving them as!!! 

TATER HOG


----------



## Big Daddy

WOW! A Bob Ross reference! That confirms it that you guys are completely insane!!!

And extremely talented. This section of OGF is one of the best examples of what the site is about and I'm very impressed (as many of you know) with all the great information shared here.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Tater_Hog

Thanks Big Daddy!!

I painted a Snook last night... detail wise its nothing special.. but I will say one thing... that line down the side of the bait was a pain in the butt to do.... I had to start over 3 different times.. I think... I know yall up in Ohio dont have Snook... but if your ever in FL.. its alot like fishin for Bass... and they are one good eaten fish!! My Dad lives in the Tampa area and I fish for them alot when I visit.. 

Tater Hog


----------



## AnthHol

If you use Limewire or any other P2P sharing software you can download a program called Paint Shop Pro. Or you could buy it I suppose. Anyway you can use that to shrink your pics to any size you would like and you wont lose much quality at all with this program. Its very easy to use.


----------



## TIGGER

Tater those look great!!!!!!! Vince was telling me how you do the gills. I love it!

Vince I many have to try the epoxy putty. I bought some last year and haven't used it. It looks easier than the bondo I use! LOL

Bob Ross............ I loved watching that program. "In our happy little world lets say we have a tree right here" I alway loved the "happy little world" thing. If I came across the show on TV I couldn't change the station. Sublimal type stuff I bet. LOL


----------



## Big Daddy

"The happy little tree on the happy little hill with the happy little squirrel...."

Now, it's like this...

"The happy little gills next to the happy little fins, next to the happy lateral line..."

You guys rock!


----------



## vc1111

Lol, "these fins are my friends." 

Hey Tater, you might try making that lateral line out of one strand of Crystal Flash, which a material they use to make bucktails.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a Speed Vamp from pine, which is on its way to Rowhunter. Its about 8 1/2 inches long, excluding the tail which I tied in green and orange. It's hard to see, but its done in chartruese glitter over green and orange pearls:









Bob Ross made me take these:

















Tigger, the epoxy putty is a breeze to use. You'll be glad you tried. I'm going to try drilling it. If it's strong enough, I'm going to drill oversize holes for the tail hook screweyes, shove some glass rattles into the tail of the bait, plug it with epoxy putty, and then drill holes in the epoxy putty for the tail screweye.


----------



## Big Daddy

QUOTE: "Bob Ross made me take these:"

I may not sleep tonight from all the chuckling... I'm thinking of putting that on a T shirt!!!


----------



## rjbass

Love the "Speed Vamp" Vince...nice colors. 

Here are a couple more new cedar Musky trolling bait that we just added to the mix. The first one is our rendition of 9$ bass. I always liked that color and we added our flair. This one has the new in-line VMC hooks.



















This next one is called Silver Shad. Kind of simple, but it really pops in the sunlight and will be a good color on most waters.


----------



## xguide

I've never seen a page filled with so many "happy little baits". My compliments to all of you on such fine work!

Dean


----------



## vc1111

rj, those are some fine color combinations. Very clean work; I like them both and if you don't mind I would like to try to use them on a few of my baits too. From what I've seen in your pictures, your patterns produce!


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Thanks for the comments. Yes, by all means try these colors. I am going to give these a real test tomorrow. If the wind doesn't blow we will be out there hitting it hard.....

I think my next endeavor will be a smallmouth type color. We got reports last week of two different guys having big musky whack their bass as they got them to the boat. None were landed, but they made a mess of the bass...lol.

Rod


----------



## vc1111

I tried what seems to be pretty much a smallmouth bass pattern with the Palmbait. I built two of those this year. The smaller one was in that type of pattern and I hooked a real hog very, very early in the season, and also boated a rather large walleye with it. I'd like to try that pattern on some other body shapes to see how it does. Let me know how you do it if you can.

It's tough to try new baits for muskies because you get only a tiny window to see if the new pattern is working or not. On any given day, the fish may or may not move so its tough as I'm sure you know, Rod.

On my last outing I had a follow from what was the largest fish I've seen all year. He blew up on the bait at the boat. Came flying up from behind and beneath the bait like rocket and then turned away at the last moment. I love/hate when they do that. Your heart goes from 0 to 60 in about .0003 seconds. 

Do you guys do any casting?


----------



## vc1111

Aside from adding the hooks, I finished these baits this afternoon:








After sanding off the epoxy putty around the holes where I inserted the weights, I dunked them in sanding sealer (which is sort of like a varnish), let them dry overnight, and then lightly sanded them.

Next I put a coat of Devcon 2 ton Epoxy on them to smooth out the surface of the baits.

I then painted the iridescent yellow sides, with some iridescent green and green pearl over the back, and finally I added some red and fluorescent orange on the bellies with some scale effects.

After getting the base colors faded on, I applied another coat of clear so that when I put the stripes and the black scales on the bait, I could easily just wipe it off with paint thinner if I made any mistakes. If you apply the black directly over the greens, yellow and belly colors and you make any mistakes, you're done...you can't wipe off the mistake without wiping off the base colors too. The layer of epoxy between the base colors and the black gives you a second chance if you screw it up, which I do on occasion.

I used Createx paints, which is water-based paint, for the base colors and black enamel for the stripes and top scale effects. 

You can use both water base and enamel on the same bait, if you apply Devcon as a clear coat between the different paint types. I like using both water based and enamels because you have a wider palette of colors.

Anyway, here they are: 9 1/4 inch or so, weighted Stogiejerks...hope you like 'em...


----------



## rjbass

Those are really awesome Vince....what type of action do they have? They look like they would do the Suick type of action?? Really nice colors.

We do some casting earlier in the year on the river and on different bodies of water. The river and bays off the river are so big that it is usually better to troll and cover more area on that particular body of water. Earlier in the year when the weedbeds first come to the surface, we do cast a bit with top waters, spinner baits and bucktails and do fairly well. As the summer progresses the fish seem to scatter for a while and are hard to find until late September, October and November when they put on the feed bag before ice up.

Didn't get out today because it poured and was lightening and really windy. Got it planned again tomorrow so we will see, I will give you a report.

Rod


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very nice Vince!!! I would love to see the action on those compared to the Suick. What kind of difference is there without the tail flap that the suick has? The Stogie, being weighted, probably casts and works much better. Nice way to take the pics also.


----------



## xguide

Vince, those are beautiful, and undoubtedly very effective colors. I would guess your lures would have a bit more vertical movement than a Suick, pull a little deeper, and naturally have a slower rise. I am sure that your hook-up rate is better with the Stogie than with a Suick because of your harder, rounder, slicker finish...I'll bet you could even get away with a 2 treble arrangement instead of 3! Great looking lures!

Dean


----------



## rjbass

Wanted to show you the action on these Musky Rockets. Not the greatest video, but you will get the idea. The video starts at 3.5 MPH and accelerates to about 6 MPH, no blow out.....I am holding it high in the water so we can video it.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V83FdTTPtI"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the kind words.

The 9 inch Stogiejerk dives, planes out about four feet down, and then has a side to side dive and a slight rise. 

One of the reasons I like building jerkbaits is because there are very few commercially offered baits that will run at depths below three feet. In my experience, especially on clear waters, getting the bait down a bit deeper, say in the four to six foot range can elicit strikes even on bright, sunny days. 
Only the deep Burt comes close to those depths and it is a somewhat fussy bait when you're trying to keep it in those depths. 

Actually through a bit of experimenting with different wood types and different amounts of weight, I'm actually starting to get a good feel as to what is required to achieve a variety of depths. For example, one of the ********** I built will stay at about a 1 1/2 to 2 feet down, which is perfect for working over the tops of submerged weed edges. Others that I've made will run at about 3 feet, and others go to the 4 to 6 foot range. This allows one to work the entire water column along a given weed edge.

The Stogie in the 6 inch version will run at about 3 feet. It is so easy to use, I could hand it to a novice and he or she would have a weapon that produces without a lot of finesse and attention. It is very easy to "work." 

I have one more version I hope to test before the season ends. It will function similar to a 6 inch Sledge but will allow for longer, more powerful sweeps of the rod tip, and therefore should result in more hookups. The 6 inch Sledge has been a bait that seems to get a lot of strikes and some occasional follows, but the stroke or sweep of the rod is necessarily short if you hope to keep the bait down at its max depth. That creates a situation where you're not sweeping hard enough to hook a fish that hits the bait on the pause...and I hate that about the 6 inch Sledge. Great bait to trigger strikes, but you get your heart broken too many times, in my experience and that of my friends.

I wish I could video these baits and show them but most run beneath the visible portion of the water column.

rj, you're Musky Rocket video was amazing. Its no wonder that thing produces so well. I'm going to try something similar because, well, I saw your pictures!! That and I'd like to build some that size and perhaps a magnum size. I hope you don't mind. I just love building baits and I love trying new body and style configurations. And if you want any of mine to copy or the templates for any of my shad baits, I'll shoot them out to you asap. 
*
Here's a quick fishing report:*
My buddy Aaron and I hit West Branch this afternoon. Water temps had shot back up to 75 on the main lake and 79 in the more southern bays of the lake.

The fish are still pretty much up tight against the weed edges.

I lost two and caught a northern. Aaron lost one and had two follows. It was as though the fish really didn't want to commit to engulfing the bait. Still a good day and Aaron and I had a good time.

Hope to get out one or two more times this year, but the weather shows signs that the bowhunting should be improving soon. I wish I could do it all.


----------



## vc1111

I just received a package in the mail. It's from a friend of mine in Canada who also builds lures. 

You've got to see his creations. Great carving and one of them is something that I've never seen anyone else build. 

I'll try to post pictures on here as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## vc1111

Finally got so time to show you the contents of my surprise package. 

*These lures were built by Etch A Sketch, a really great guy, who lives in Canada. He fishes mostly for pike.*

The baits you will see below _are prototypes_. Etch knocked them out and sent them to me to test, so these are just his rough drafts, but they are so beautiful I wanted to share them with you guys.

Here's Etch's crankbait in a Northern Pike pattern. It can be trolled, casted, or twitched:









Note the scales he adds one at a time by hand...these scales catch and reflect light with the slightest change of angle of the bait:









Here's the belly/throat area of the bait showing the gill carving and the delicate pearl finish:









This shot shows the detail of the gill plate carving:









I love this crankbait which Etch chose to carve and paint in a sucker pattern:









The coloration this bait takes on by way of the reflections off the carving and the overall blending of colors and pearls is just a fine example of bait building at its finest. I like a paint job that sort of changes colors as the angles change:
















Here's a shot showing the eye of the bait, which has that sort of sullen look of a sucker's eye:










*I saved my absolute favorite for last*. I just love this next bait that Etch built and sent to me...and I'm going to post it next...stay tuned...after that I'm going to ask etch to post a few more of his baits.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Absolutely incredible!!! The detail is amazing. Thanks for sharing Vince


----------



## rjbass

I love the sucker.....Just awesome.

Rod


----------



## KWILSON512

I would never use any of these lures...The are more art to me than tackle but i'm sure they function great as well.


----------



## Weatherby

Well now I don't know if I should continue to buy equipment to get started making lures or just give up because there is no way in **** that I will be able to make anything near the quality you guys put out unless I live another 300 years.


----------



## vc1111

Okay, here's my favorite that came in the package from Etch A Sketch...Etch (Rob) tells me that this bait can be ripped and twitched and will go as deep as 3 feet on a straight, steady retrieve. At a glance, you can imagine all the possibilities...










I love the way he added the frog membrane behind and below the eye. I wish you could see the colors better because the round membrane is just the right color:









Here's a shot showing the fade on the head and back area:









Even the back of the bait has very, very fine carving of the frog's skeletal structure beneath the skin of the back. The lines are beautiful, delicate, and very uniform. They actually sort of raise up under the "skin" of the back just like real frog. Also if you look closely you can see very subtle "patches" of color faded beneath the overall greenish fade on the back...a perfect example of "less is more" which is often the case in great bait paint jobs:









Rob turns the legs on a lathe and they are also very uniform and very finely done, then tips each leg with a tiny spoon for flash. Note how the treble is placed so that when the bait gets hit the chances of a hookup should be excellent. The legs are painted so that the top of the leg is darker than the bottoms as you would expect on a real frog and the colors chosen are _very_ natural looking:









Like a lot of baits, this frog has to be seen and held to fully appreciate the balance and detail carefully employed in the complete package. I think this is one of the most novel and well-done baits I've ever seen. I would have never thought of trying this and if I did, I doubt I could ever imagine, let alone produce, all those fine details into the package as Rob did. Just one great bait and in my opinion, its a piece of fine artwork.

*Thanks, a lot Rob*. I'm really looking forward to trying these, although I've got to tell you that I'm VERY tempted to put them up above my workbench and just admire them.

If you would, it would be great to see some of your other baits and hear more about how you came up with the ideas and how you go about building them.


----------



## Big Daddy

That frog has to be one of the most amazing baits I've seen. All the baits you guys showcase here in this part of OGF are truly works of art. Again, words fail me... WOW.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Rob those are incredible!!!!!!!!!!! The paint jobs are top notch! I can't believe the detail in the paint and carving! 

Winter is coming. Man is it going to be fun this winter in the shop. So many styles and ideas.


----------



## rjbass

Last post I talked about doing a smallmouth color bait. Well I made one and tried it today. No Musky, but my son got a nice northern....Here's the fish...










Here's the bait...7" 2.5 oz...runs great.


----------



## vc1111

Nice Northern, Rod. Can you post a larger picture of the bait?


----------



## rjbass

I will try and take a better picture because this doesn't do it justice, but here is a comparison as to the look I was after....The tail section is turned wrong so it's hard to see.....


----------



## vc1111

That is excellent paint, Rod. I like the subtle stripes on the gill plate. The smallmouth bass is one of my favorite fish for coloration and overall beauty. I think it is as easy on the eyes as a steelhead. 

I'm looking forward to building some of those jointed baits. I hesitate to start them now, because I'll have no way of testing them till spring. I'm in the whitetail archery season as present.

The woods is of course, as wonderful and amazing as the waters. 

Yesterday at about 4:00 pm I was in the process of scaling a tree for an afternoon/evening hunt. As I was ratcheting the climber quietly up the tree, I heard a crash in the leaves about 12 yards from me. It smashed the relative silence of the woods like someone had thrown a brick through a plate glass window. 

It was a hawk, which had made a bullet-speed dive at a squirrel on the ground... and missed. He sputtered a few times, whipping his wings as he frantically tried to sort of run across the leaves at the fleeing squirrel. The squirrel escaped as did the doe which later entered my set and walked directly under my stand (without even once offering a clean broadside shot) before silently and slowly feeding her way up the hill in thick cover.

Lol, no whitetail back straps for me and no squirrel back straps for the hawk.


----------



## vc1111

I'm going to try to get another friend of mine to come aboard and show some of his fantastic baits.

He goes by Black Talon and I think you'll find his baits interesting. He makes primarily salt water baits, which are made in a style somewhat different than freshwater baits, but using the similar techniques and requiring every bit as much attention to detail. The baits are made for surf fishing and other salt water applications. I'm still learning about how these guys do some of the things they do and the names of their baits are a bit foreign to me because I'm a "landlocked" fisherman with no experience with salt water fishing. 

I have always found Black Talon's baits to be among the finest and the man has a marbleizing paint technique which I would love to try at some point. It opens a door to a number of wonderful possibilities to add detail to a bait as you will see from his beautiful baits. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## etch

rj, sweet snot rocket as well that is one awesome looking plug, you pretty much nailed the bass pattern, and fat fingers you have no friends  , lol, but when black talon comes here , we are all in for a treat, that boy is one sick painter!!!

Etch


----------



## Tater_Hog

Etch.... WOW!!!! Outstanding work buddy!!! Im speechless... which is not the norm for me.... 

I want a FROG BAIT!!!!! how do I get one....

Tater


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

wow 26 pages and going!!!
gotta give ya props on that man-must be a record!!!
Outstanding work u do and keep it up! You should go into the tackle selling bussiness! Git-R-Done!


----------



## Big Daddy

I showed my son all the baits in this whole thread and he kept asking "do those guys really make those?" He REALLY likes the frogs... Then he went downstairs and tied up some flies and carved a popper to try next Summer.

You guys and all your talent have given my 9 year old fishing buddy a goal to strive for.  

Awesome work, guys.


----------



## vc1111

> Then he went downstairs and tied up some flies and carved a popper to try next Summer.


Fantastic! Let me know if he needs any help or materials.


----------



## Black Talon

i just want to say hi to everyone on this site.i have been floating around on some of the pages, and all i can say is wow!!! there is some amazing talent in Ohio. when i get a chance i'll post some pics of the surf plugs i make. Keith


----------



## Big Daddy

Welcome to OGF. Can't wait to see the lures!


----------



## vc1111

I just received a package from a friend of mine in Australia who is a lure builder.

Stay tuned. I'll try to post some pictures of the contents...


----------



## eyesman_01

))))))))))_(((((((((( Sitting on the edge of my seat........


----------



## vc1111

Well I haven't been writing for a while as you know. I've been busy getting the bow season underway and I've been late every step of the way in that department. I spread myself pretty thin in the last few months and loved every minute of it.

I'm about ready to winterize the boat. I hate to do it, but I just can't do it all, I guess. I'd love to get some more casting in for the muskies but I'm not sure how I'm going to do that with bow season about to heat up big time.

Anyway,* I thought I might share what's on my bench, a few shots of my workbench, and share with you the package I got from Hazmail in Australia yesterday.*

First, here's what I'm working on now...

I'm going to call these FlatEyes. I haven't been able to come with a name and since they have what looks like a walleye shape, the name will do. Note the Rhino glue next to the bait. Its a waterproof glue that I plunge into the holes I drill for the eye screws. I then put a drop of glue on the threads of the threads and install the eye screws. It expands as it dries and gives a great, tight, waterproof fit for the eye screws. The will NOT come out:








(Also note the sad condition of the Rhino glue bottle. It tends to dry up near the opening and I've taken to poking holes in the sides of the bottle to get the stuff out!)

Here's a shot of the belly of the bait showing the slight weighting I added using Mojo weights, which are available at Dick's Sporting Goods. Adding just a bit of weight to the belly of a high speed bait will keep it centered when trolling at speed:








I used the smaller 1/8 ounce weights shown in the upper left of this shot:









I have two of these FlatEyes cut and shaped and I added a bit of carving on this one and used a "forstner" bit to drill out indentations in which I will set the taxidermy eyes later:









I also spun a couple more Stogiejerk jerkbaits and a nice 8 1/4 *********. I'm still experimenting on length with both the Stogiejerks and the ********** to see if I can find the ideal length for the muskies:









This one is a variation of the RocketShad. I carved this from Sintra signboard, which is a PVC product comprised of the same stuff used in plumbing pipe. I really didn't get time to test this pattern during the 2007 season, nor was I able to get to experimenting much with the Sintra material, but, I will next year. I also added Mojo weights to the belly of this bait. Below the bait is the "forstner bit, which drills an amazingly clean crisp hole for the eyes on certain baits:









If you look closely you might be able to see where the Rhino glue has actually started to expand and a bit of it shows near the area where the eye screws are installed. I will remove that excess with a rotary tool with a tiny wire brush attachment for a clean installation before moving to the priming/painting process. 

I'll post more pictures of these as I move on with the painting and clearing process.

Here's a shot of the workbench. Talk about chaos, eh? But, I enjoy having everything within easy reach and I actually have some order here, despite how scary it looks. Note the sweeper near the bench seat; I keep it handy for cleaning up wood shavings and other stuff so that I keep the dust at a minimum (to avoid screwing up the clear coating process):









Here's what I keep on the side pegboards...this shot shows the heat gun, which I can easily reach during the clearing process, which I do at the bench instead of in the paint shop. The paint shop tends to be a very dusty atmosphere and I hate dust particles in an epoxy clearcoat finish:









The other lower side of the bench has my calipers, miscellaneous hand tools, medicine cups for mixing epoxy, files clamps, two special bits for intalling eye screws, etc:









Inside each of the side panels is plenty of storage. I built the seat and the framework out of plain old 2x4's and bought a piece of counter top at a garage sale.

Also note the lighting on the shot of the overall workbench. I have one large fluorescent and two additional lights with "daylight" bulbs in them. Lighting is something you really should invest in. It makes all the work go along a lot easier and the daylight bulbs serve several purposes...they allow me to examine the final paint jobs to learn from the hues and colors I've mixed, and they provide a very clear view of the epoxy clear coating process, so that I can look very closely for any "missed" spots or excess epoxy which might sag or run during the curing process.

The daylight bulbs also allow for great closeup shots of the baits without using the flash. I shoot all the photos that I post here right on the bench. Just flip on the lights, lay down some copy paper for a background and fire away.

In the next post, I'll show the contents of the package from Hazmail. His name is Pete and he's come up with a body style which I cannot wait to try out. Wait till you see the precision in his work and the engineering he employed in coming up with a bait that captured my attention and imagination the first time I layed on eyes on his work...


----------



## hazmail

Vince (vc1111) pointed me to this site recently, looks pretty impressive so far- I make 2 or 3 different minnows, which I play with, I think you call them jerk baits. Anyway I hope I can add something to some of the great stuff I have allready come across, with my initial quick look this morning (I am supposed to be working) . Looking forward to a more in-depth look tonight - I keep wondering how many more sites like these are around. pete


----------



## eyesman_01

Welcome to the site hazmail. I recognize your name from TU and respect your work. I'm just a beginner and need all the guidance I can get.  This is a great site with a lot of great people. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Big Daddy

Welcome to OGF. Looking forward to more GREAT info from you guys. All are truly amazing.


----------



## vc1111

Pete, I have to go out of town for a few days, so it might be a few days before I can shoot pics of your work. Maybe you could post a few of your baits during the interim?


----------



## hazmail

Me too- I'm supposed to be at the airport, my brother arrives from Sweden in 30 mins. I will try and get something up this afternoon (early morning there), see you then . Pete


----------



## hazmail

vc1111 asked me to upload a couple- tiny compared to some of the beautiful 10" I have just been looking at. These are a couple I have made in the past 6 months. They are 3" x 10gm, Kauri Pine and with these lip angles, to my amazement go to about 15' . Pete


----------



## hazmail

Haven't tried this one yet, the photo does not show it too well but it has a lot of copper amongst the chocolate/ yellow. I'm thinking this may be a winner with the 'browns'. pete


----------



## hazmail

I really like this color, caught a 4.5 brown on it first time out- that's what keeps us going, I guess. pete


----------



## hazmail

This is a new one, I hold great hopes for it ! ! Very menacing . Pete


----------



## Big Daddy

Great looking baits! I bet the walleye over here would tear them up!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Big Daddy said:


> Great looking baits! I bet the walleye over here would tear them up!


They are great looking baits. I was thinking the same thing that you were Big Daddy. I bet something with orange on it would work great for our steelies


----------



## eyesman_01

I'm sure they'd be 'eye catchers. I bet those contoured lips dig in like a shovel. Neat concept. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Black Talon

i fianly have some free time to post some pics of the work i do.the plugs that i make are for saltwater(stripers). i do alot in natural wood along with airbrushing them too.


----------



## Black Talon




----------



## Black Talon




----------



## Black Talon




----------



## Black Talon




----------



## Black Talon

these are stunned baitfish. they float on there side (eye facing down)

























































and my fav. place to fish


----------



## eyesman_01

Great job BT! That's quite some surf you fish in. Are your baits floating or sinking? Thru-wire? Love those color schemes. What's the purpose of the hook on the side (or eye on the bottom I should say)? Never looked at any saltwater baits. Thanks for broadening our horizons. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rjbass

Vince was right BT, you have some awesome skills. Love seeing new concepts and paint scemes. Great work!

Rod


----------



## hazmail

BT, works of art that work - Usual superb color schemes and finish, I can't imagine the time you must spend on these. What sort of sizes and weights are they? Pete


----------



## TIGGER

Talon those are incredible! I love the paint schemes. I like the idea of the eye facing down.


----------



## TIGGER

Pet those are really neat designs. Those thing probable would shake the paint off lure with their wobble. I like the paint pattern also. Keep them coming


----------



## etch

bt, and haz, you guys have some serious skills, love the baits and paints, bt your colours are always so clean and crisp, with wicked nice fades, and haz, your baits just scream with bright vibrant colours come and bite me, very impressive work guys

Etch


----------



## hazmail

Etch/Tigger-I'm still learning, Vince put me onto D2T which I'm starting to get used to, and I have picked up many a trick for guys like you on TU and theres even more here. Love those frogs Etch, they're unique and Tigger, that foiling blows me away. I just made a holographic foil lure today and realized how fiddly it is, may take me a while to get it close, these things are so small. Thanks also for your encouragement. pete


----------



## hazmail

BigDaddy300 said:


> They are great looking baits. I was thinking the same thing that you were Big Daddy. I bet something with orange on it would work great for our steelies


How about something like this, or does it have to be Fluro. pete


----------



## Big Daddy

That would probably do it... 

Maybe with a slightly darker top, but I'm sure they'd take a swipe at it!


----------



## vc1111

Hazmail, thanks for taking the time to share your work and show that unique body and lip shape you created. I have more to say on this later and I'm going to try to illustrate the scales involved in the baits you build, which in my opinion, only further advances the technique and requirements for precision in your work. The colors you chose are awesome and in the size you're working with we have three or four species of fish that would tear those baits up!

Black Talon, thanks a bunch. You really came through big time. At a glance, one can see the attention to detail in your carving and painting skills. I know that since most of us fish only inland lakes and waters, seeing the salt water bait configurations is a whole new world. 

I am looking forward to trying to adapt some of those body shapes to the musky baits that I build. I'm certain that one or two of them could be great producers.

The quality of your paint work and especially the use of very fine shading and intricate detail work within the fades and colors speaks louder than words. I have always favored fine scaling techniques such as what can be seen on a number of your baits. That finer netting produces a much much small "scale" effect on the bait and really pulls your eye into the paint.

I have a couple of question for both of you, but be patient, I'm stealing time here and there right now. Going too fast for my own good as usual. 

But I would like to thank you both for jumping aboard and I hope you continue to help me keep this thread going by posting your baits on it. The "Fired up the airbrush" thread is taking on a life of its own, and as we bring more talent aboard, this thread may stand the test of time and become a reference point for inspiration, tips, and just plain interesting, entertaining reading. Please help keep it going with commentary, photos, and tips.


----------



## BigDaddy300

hazmail said:


> How about something like this, or does it have to be Fluro. pete


Yep! As BD said, that color would work great. Keep the great posts coming.


----------



## jshbuckeye

i always wondered what fired up the airbrush was looked in there the other day and i was glued to the comp screen finished lookin thru it this evening. alls i can say is amazeing works of art.


----------



## eyesman_01

Thought I'd add the pic of my second bait to this thread also. Getting into a little more detail than my first one taught me a lot. Things went fairly quickly until I got to weighting. Amount and placement can be a tricky and time consuming issue in designing a new bait. This one laid on it's side without weight. So when I added some just behind the front hook hanger, there was too much and it was nose heavy. After drilling some lead back out and adding some just in front of the middle hook hanger it now sits level with only the fin out of the water like JAWS.  

With the improper weighting it also didn't swim properly, of course. After I finished the weight, I haven't taken the time to check the swimming action again. One thing I need to relearn is the patience of "one step at a time". The subject came up in another thread of whether the back fin will affect this bait's ability to swim. I built this one more for looks than it's fishability. So whether it swims or not, it was a good learning experience.

In the painting phase... I'm a walleye addict so as I said before, this bait was more for the visual than anything. I decided to try a natural layout on color and detail. Keep in mind, this bait is only 5-1/2 inches long without the lip. When Vince and TIGGER say the smaller baits are harder, they aren't lying. Next time I try the finer detail, I'll be breaking out my other airbrush with the finest tip I have. I was hoping to get more detail into this one, but I had that issue with "patience" again. I didn't want to take the time to clean it off and start over. I found some of the mesh for scales at Wal Mart, but decided the fin on the back would get in the way. I also wanted to get more detail in the head and gill area, and the use of a finer airbrush will help out on the next one.

All in all, for my second bait, I'm fairly pleased with the final results. It was a great learning experience showing me issues I need to work on. So, til next time...


----------



## TIGGER

It looks great! I'll have to find some old pics of my first baits. You would laugh. You are light years ahead of where I was with your only the second bait. 

The smaller baits. I am in the middle of a bunch right now. They are for the night walleye bite. After doing all those big musky baits with plenty of room for your fingers. The little ones are tearing me up. I have sanded knuckles and drill hole marks in my poor hands. The margin for balance and wobble is so small!!!!!! I will have a bunch of keychain decorations! LOL


----------



## hazmail

eyesman -I know nothing about walleye, but if you can get this lure to swim you may be suprised !! Just because your colors don't look like anything else on here, does not mean the fish will not like it. For my eyes anyway, the colors look pretty natural and the bottom line is what they look like under the water not on top. I would keep at it, put a few holes in the lip and attach screw eyes in various places along the lip to see what happens, maybe decrease the lip angle a bit. You can't use the lure now so you may as well use it as a test bed. 
I recently done the same thing with a new profile I came up with, thinking I had the lip angle etc down pat, so painted/ finished it and found it was all over the place in the water, so now am doing the experiments and getting closer, but not there yet. Hang in there and you will be rewarded. Pete


----------



## eyesman_01

TIGGER said:


> It looks great! I'll have to find some old pics of my first baits. You would laugh. You are light years ahead of where I was with your only the second bait.



If it weren't for you guys, I'd be spending those light years making keychains!  Seriously though, thank you all very much. Sharing your knowledge was the inspiration that made me give crankbaits a try. And I'm enjoying the experience.

Took it across to the lake to try out today. With all the paint, epoxy, hooks, etc., this is now a sinking bait... which really isn't a bad thing because it is a deep diver/troller. I just need to make sure I don't stop the boat. LOL Nevertheless, I couldn't really see if it swims from shore, all I did was gather the weeds off the bottom. I'll have to wait til next time I'm out in the boat to see how it does.

Hazmail, I wasn't complaining about the paint job. Actually, I'm very pleased, it is really very close to that of a real walleye. I was just talking about having more detail in it like the scales and better shading around the head and gills. Again, this was a learning experience and will carry it on over to my next project. Speaking of which... hmmmmmmmm, what to do.....


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, that is one beautiful bait and its hard to believe that's only your second attempt. You're on fire. If you keep experimenting with the weighting, after a while, you'll get a feel for it and you can almost look at a bait and get the weighting pretty close on the first try.

The other thing you might want to pay close attention to is the lip. Size, shape, angle, and thickness of the polycarbonate are all variables, along with the placement of the line tie. Again, after a while, you sort of get a feel for which lip might work, with less experimentation and you'll have fewer failures.

Thanks for posting some shots of your work, Eyesman. That is some very nice work!

I had to laugh when Tigger mentions sanding his fingers and drilling holes in his hands. I've got scars from both. That bench-top belt sander is unforgiving and the heavier the grade of sanding belt the less forgiving it is. John, shoot me some pictures of you "night bite" baits when you get a chance, or better yet, post them here. I'd love to see them.

Those little baits are demanding and in my opinion require a much higher level of skill to build. That's why I'm very impressed with the baits I got from Hazmail.

Check out the precision in these shots...the dime gives you a feel for how small the bait is, but the picture does not do justice in showing the precision of the lip slot; it is absolutely perfect as is the body shape. It is something that you have to hold in your hand to appreciate and when you consider that Hazmail builds these all by hand, it just blows your mind:









The lip slot is such a fine cut, I don't know if my band saw is capable of making such a cut!

Here's a shot showing what appears to be the mirror image of the bait, but its actually a second bait that I'll bet is within thousands of an inch of the first. The precision is just awesome:









Now look at the lip he installs in the body of these baits...he bends the polycarbonate himself with a special jig he MacGyvered himself!!!:
























He places the lip in this jig and it gives this precision bend every time. I've spent a lot of time experimenting with bending polycarbonate for lips and I'm here to tell you, it isn't easy to do even one just right let alone numbers of lips with the same precise bend each time. On top of that, Hazmail is adding curvature to the lips in the same process! Curving polycarbonate is something that even commercial bait manufacturers are not doing to any meaningful degree. I can't wait to see the action from these baits after I assemble them!

Pete, I salute you, buddy. These baits represent a fine example of what building is all about. Its your body design, its your lip design, and your work is very impressive. I'd probably have an odd number of fingers left after trying to cut and shape baits that size and I doubt I could ever make two alike, no matter how much I practice. Great work.


----------



## vc1111

I want to hang one more comment on this thread before I depart for a hiatus into the Ohio hardwoods.

The posts by Black Talon require close examination. There is an awful lot going on within the pictures of the baits he hung on this thread. The idea of blending colors the way he does is enough in itself. Clearly he has a very sharp artist's eye for making paint come alive. 

But what I find truly inspirational is that he's taken the wood working portion of this and combined it with the paint to create something way beyond bait building. If you look carefully at some of his baits, you almost cannot tell where the natural wood ends and the paint begins. The idea of utilizing the natural, inherent beauty of the wood grain as an element of the bait's visual appeal, is something special and then to lay paint on it in a way that causes the wood's grain pattern and the paint to compliment each other, is well, something that can only be called art.

I've said this on another board, and I'd like to repeat it here. At the risk of sounding a bit dramatic, what we're witnessing is a bit of folk art history happening right in front of us. 

We're getting a glimpse of how talented people can take bait building to a level that should probably be recorded somehow, just as the works of certain painters, sculptors, and photographers was recorded in the early 20th century. Wallace Nutting, for example, was a man who shot interiors of very early American homes by way of black and white photography, which he then hand-colored to add a bit of realism. I collected antiques and fine arts for about 25 years and I have some of his work. It commands a hefty price...if you can find it. It is the combination of photography, paint, and the subject he chose, which creates something more than the sum of the parts. There were many more artists whose work was also recognized because of the special way they used what has always been there, but they added a special twist and the results were a new form of art.

Taking wood and paint, with the mission of creating fish baits is changing almost every month or two. It is evolving and will likely continue to do so.

I hope to continue to highlight some of what I'm coming across on the net and I hope to show more of what baits might just someday be very collectible, and perhaps even very valuable to collectors of what has been labeled "folk art" when referring to the works of others in a variety of mediums. 

Additionally, the stories behind the work, the stories of the builders themselves, and how they got started, the stories of their innovations, and methods is also a story of human interest.

The chance meeting of Tigger and I for example, is one of those great coincidences, with the internet as a catalyst. During a normal "How did you do out there today" conversation at the dock at Lake Milton after a day of musky fishing, I can still remember him saying, "Are you vc1111, by chance?" And now we've become great friends, with this passion for building as a panoramic common ground. He and I have become great friends and we've made friends with great people like Etch, and rjbass, Rowhunter, and Tater Hog, and Dean and all the others. (Forgive me if I've forgotten anyone.) I've gotten to be friends with Hazmail who is very far away, on the other side of the planet, as a matter of fact. I hope one day to meet all these guys and more whom I've not mentioned...yet.

Its really all about friends, and fishing and baits and at the end of the day. It is the fishing and the baits the puts us all in a place within nature, where we're all equal, just as fishing makes us all equal. Lol, the fish don't care where you're from, what you do for a living, how well you dress, or what your station in life might be...your bait better wiggle right or you don't get to play that day! It makes us all friends with a common cause.

Black Talon, thanks again for taking the time to share your art work. Your work speaks for itself.

I won't be posting for a while. I'm going to hunt hard for a few weeks. Its my other passion as I've said before. I'm going to take a break from the world and enter the world on the edges of the light and dark, the edges of the woods and fields. It is almost the mirror image of fishing somehow. After I'm out there for about 3 or 4 days, my senses get keener and at times, I can actually smell the whitetails if they are upwind of me, just as they use their noses to stay one step ahead of me...almost all the time. 

But we'll play chess with each other, and although the whitetails always seem to beat me, I still win too. I get back to the natural pace, the pace we're all really supposed to keep. I'll shut off the cell phone, and I'll rise to see the sun come up and I'm going to be there when it goes down and the woods get quiet and the wind stops and everything is still. It is in those moments, the moments in between the dark and the light, and the light and the dark, that I feel very much alive and tuned into something bigger, something very right.

And hey, who knows? I might actually bring home some venison too.


----------



## hazmail

Vince - you make me sound like a rocket scientist, I'm very humbled by all this, thanks for the good words. I will have to live up to this now!!. 
I/ we have been reading on the other forum about rounding off lures. I have just come to realize the I may have been using a sander for years, that no one else has thought of- can't believe that!! I made it out of an old fan motors, years ago. 
I am so isolated here, there are commercial lure makers all over (of whom I personally know none), but here in a city of 320,000 people and trout fishermen everywhere, I do not know of another person who even tries to make them. So I have had to come up with my own ways of doing it. I will try and post something in the near future on this. I have just about finished a post on small through wires and am having heaps of trouble posting it (3.5Mb with pics), so hang on there. Hope you have more luck with the deer. pete


----------



## TIGGER

Vince what a thread. This one sums up what it is all about. It will be a fun winter making baits and sharing ideas through the long winter months. 

I hope you make it through the mountain pass before the first snow hits! LOL

When you are ready the night bite walleyes will be waiting for you in my boat. You promised me you would come! LOL

Here is a pic of some "night bite" walleye lures you requested. It is my very favorite thing. The musky's are starting to get a share but the walleyes are calling me louder. LOL I am going to start a thread on a journey thru the night walleye baits. It will be lots of fun.


----------



## rjbass

Tigger, your night bite walleye lures are awesome!

Thought I would share with you my latest. This is an 8" jointed perch bait made from pine. Had to make several attempts at weighting to get it to swim properly, but it rocks now...Going to give it a try tomorrow.

Rod


----------



## etch

rj, your are becoming one of my fav builders/painters, love the profile on that guy as well the paint is crisp, and bright with fades to boot, very well done

Etch


----------



## BigDaddy300

That perch is awesome!!! The muskies in West Branch would go crazy for that thing


----------



## TIGGER

Rod!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holly [email protected]#$%^&* that thing is incredible! That is your best yet! The bar has been raised! LOL I know we will get a pic later today with a 48" plus in its mouth. Fantastic!
John


----------



## MadMac

I'm with you BD300, that would be killer at WB.


----------



## eyesman_01

Ok, I think I'm getting the hang of this, somewhat. Here's a 4" topwater. No weight added. We'll see how she swims tomorrow.









I do know the water based paints (I've tried 3 different kinds) have pigments too large for my ultra-fine tip on my airbrush and keeps clogging it up. Never have that problem with oils. Problem is, there is so much more variety of colors (ready mixed) in water base. Maybe I'll just have to use those with my other tips and use oils for the ultra fine detail work. I still didn't get the detail in this one I wanted, and had to clean it off and start over several times while trying. Good thing I put an epoxy coat on before that. Some of the orange still left a residue on the epoxy (rear belly). Thought about trying some rubbing alcohol, but didn't know how it would affect the epoxy. Oh well, as my wife would say... "adds character".

My belt sander burnt up a bearing today, so now I either need to fab one, or hold off building any more til I can buy one. Knowing me I'll be pulling one of hazmail's tricks out of my hat. I have ideas running around in my head for making a scroll saw out of an old jigsaw also. Will be tinkering with that before long.


----------



## hazmail

Eyes- Great color, called "Tiger Minnow" here, but whatever it's called, it looks irresistible, bet you can't wait to try it. Pete


----------



## eyesman_01

*rjbass*, just gotta ask... are those fins printed off on water film like your signature label is? If that detail is done with an airbrush, then you are the master.  I'm going back to the oils in my ultra-fine tip to get more detail in my smaller baits, but there's no way I can accomplish anything close to those. Where do you get the film for your labels? I was thinking some of the clear address labels might work nice (since I already have some), and they'll stick til they can be covered with epoxy. The ink my printer uses would wash off with water. Guess I'll have to give it a try. I haven't even signed any of my (3) baits yet, but I guess if I'm going to continue (no if) baitbuilding I'd better start.


----------



## rjbass

eyesman,

Go on line and get some water slide decal paper for ink jet printers. Make sure you get the clear. You then print whatever you want on the paper and put about three coats of Krylon clear over the top and let it dry overnight. Then all you do is cut out your piece, soak it in luke warm water for 20 seconds and apply to your bait. It will dry in minutes and then clear coat over the top, real simple and easy to do.

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks Rod, found it. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get my printer to print that small. Everything I've tried comes out grainy looking (on regular paper) and not as crisp as I'd like, even at "highest dpi".


----------



## Rowhunter

Fun With Foil!!! 
Just one more dimension is added to this lure by applying foil over carved detail's. This was done by using 6 seperate pieces of foil.

Douglas


----------



## Tater_Hog

SICK MAN!!! SICK!!! BEST I HAVE SEEN THIS YEAR!!! I WANT ONE!!!

I could trade you my wife and a couple beat up bomber flat A's!!! for it! 

LET THE BIDDING BEGIN!!!

For the record the:

The wife is still in good condition. SHE JUST HATES FISHING!! 

Tater


----------



## vc1111

Man, some NICE baits have been posted since I left!

Fantastic work.


----------



## hazmail

Vince, did you do any good with the four legged fish??. pete


----------



## Big Daddy

For easier viewing, please resize photos into a smaller size... Sort of like this...








That way, everyone will be able to see the fanastic lures you guys are producing a lot easier...

A great free photo working program is available at www.picnik.com. I use that one at work all the time to re-size for the WKYC website.

Thanks fellers!


----------



## vc1111

Haz, I had a great time. I took a nice 10 point buck and two does with my compound bow. I learned a lot of new info about the area that I hunt also. Its interesting how you observe a given area from different locations until you find the spot on the spot where the wildlife is moving regularly, which is not unlike fishing in a way.


----------



## Tater_Hog

Bigdaddy

Can I resize it or take it off.. I noticed the same thing when I posted it.. I resized it in my software but for some strange reason it post that big.. Im very very sorry guys.. I didnt mean to make it that big... Can I delete the post altogether. 

Tater


----------



## Tater_Hog

Never mind.. Bigdaddy I figured it out!! 

I just deleted it myself... Im very sorry guys.. I will make sure they post correctly from now on... my fault...


Tater

"Dont blame the computer blame the operator"


----------



## Big Daddy

No biggie, man!


----------



## eyesman_01

I found 640x480 pixels in my program gives a good sized pic that doesn't extend out past the screen on the posts.


----------



## hazmail

Thanks 'eyesman' - I think I over done it on my last post 'Disc Sander for curves ' , I was a bit embarrased with the space it took up, even though i shrunk the pics by 75%. pete


----------



## eyesman_01

Just took my 2 latest creations off the drying wheels.









The one looks like a Bluebird. And of course we know Wonderbread.

Mentioned in another thread about the progress I've made and what I've learned throughout the few baits I've made. Sure have come a long way from the first one.









Thanks again guys. Can't wait to take 'em swimmin' next spring.


----------



## goolies

Nice work eyesman. I bet that wonderbread pattern would catch some big eyes on erie right now. Did you have to weight the smaller thinner blue/red lure to get it to float upright?


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, those are baits that look more like the work of someone who has been building for years. I especially like the foiled one. 

You're progressing at a fast clip. It won't be long and we'll be seeing pictures of the walleyes you caught with them.

I have always liked using metallic blue over foiled baits. It tends to light up nicely, if you go easy with it.

I've been thinking about building some smaller baits for the spring Erie smallmouth. I sort of hesitate every time I think about it though, because the work is such close, precise work compared to building musky lures.

I've done well at Erie trolling #7 Shadraps for the smallmouth. I'd like to build something similar.

I'd also like to try building some of the jigging spoons that Alleyes created.


----------



## hazmail

Eyesman, you have been busier than a black ant, you have used most of the different techniques in 5 baits, can't see a jointed there but I bet you are working on one. I like your foiled bait, I have been at it for years and am just discovering how fiddly this can be. Also like that 'Tiger minnow', that would clean up here. Great variety and finish, keep em coming. pete


----------



## Black Talon

its been a little while since i posted, but man you guys are putting out some sweet paint jobs.here are some surf plugs that i painted in marble. the stripers seem to realy enjoy them


----------



## rjbass

eyesman,

You are really progressing man, keep it up! Nice choice of colors too!

Black Talon,

Very nice stuff as usual, nice marble effect. What kind of paints are you using?

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks guys, the real test will come next spring when I start trolling for those 'eyes. 

Haven't started on a jointed bait yet, but that might be my next hurdle. I have some ideas in mind for multiple sections.

*goolies*, I made the perch and the bluebird baits from the same pattern and didn't have to add any extra weight to either... the weight of the hooks are enough to keep the bait belly down. Ummm, I just looked at the picture again. If you're talking about the top bait, yes, I added just a little in the belly. Because of the curvature of the bait it wanted to lay sideways. It's the first bait I tried. It was also made of basswood (the rest are made of oak), which made it lighter. This one somehow got some water inside, the wood swelled, and there is a split in the epoxy from the nose to tail. Thought about fixing it, but going to hang it up on the wall as a reminder and to chalk it up to experience. It caught a walleye on my local lake, so I am satisfied.

I just acquired some poplar, so I'm going to try working with that before long. It has to be easier to work with than the hardness of the oak. I started using the oak trying to get added depth with the extra weight and density. We'll see. 

Black Talon, that marble paint job is awesome. Wonder how the 'eyes would like it.

Vince, you're right... working with this size bait has it's disadvantages. It takes an extra steady hand, especially with the airbrush, to get the fine detail that shows up so spectacularly on your musky baits. I still haven't been able to apply the finest detail I want yet, but I haven't given up. I'm still working at it.

Here's some pics of the foiling in process.

























I think I'm going to stick with the 4-1/2 and 6-1/2 inch patterns for the time being and get some variety of colors and designs (along with different woods) in my collection before moving on to some other styles (other than trying a jointed). I still have so much to learn. I'm hoping the larger will also catch some of the early spring 'eyes til they start feeding on the YOY hatch about the size of the smaller one. I've surrendered to the fact that I will not make it for the fall bite this year.

Thanks again guys. I couldn't have gotten this far without you. I'm sure I still have many questions and ideas I'll need your input for. If there's anything I can help you with, just ask.


----------



## vc1111

Talon, those are really sharp. I love the top one. It looks like candy. 

Eyes, have you considered trying a long "diving" bill on those? Something similar to a #7 Rapala might be a great trolling bait. 

You can test them in the bath tub. I do.


----------



## eyesman_01

Vince, do you mean like the lip on the "walleye" in my picture? Yes, I plan on building a series of deep divers also. With the fall bite going on I guess it put me in the mindset to do the shallow divers first. Maybe I'll just have to come up with a design for an interchangable lip. A guy could get by with only half the baits then. Go from shallow to deep with the change of the lip. 

I also need to figure out better tackle storage on the boat. I'm using Plano 3700 boxes at the moment. Think I just need to come up with a compartment to put the boxes in. With the distance I drive to Erie, and never knowing what the 'eyes will be biting on, I'm prone to take the kitchen sink, and there's only so much room in the boat. I'm hoping to get the chance to replace the floor before spring, I'll think more about it then.


----------



## vc1111

Replace the floor? Sounds like a lot of lure lumber coming your way. 

Tackle storage is always a choice between a series of less than ideal methods. I think vertical storage of some type is probably the least prone to having the hooks snag together if you store more than one lure in each compartment.

I do the same as you...I bring everything on every trip. The only baits I don't carry in huge quantity anymore are my straight-shaft bucktail spinners. I only carry one or two now because I've lost almost all confidence in them for muskies in Ohio. I know guys occasionally catch fish with them, but I threw them at muskies for quite a few years and never did all that well with them.

I throw and troll hard baits almost all the time now, but next spring I'm going to rig some plastic baits for the early season at West Branch.

I'm planning on fishing Erie quite a bit next spring.


----------



## eyesman_01

Have you thought about a mix between hardbait and plastic? My sister and brother-in-law (Poor Boy's Baits) were making some plastic tails for Musky Mania's hardbaits. Never tried it, but I thought it was a neat concept.

Het had some plastic tubes he stored his harnesses in. I wouldn't mind finding some that would hold a single hardbait, then I'd never have to worry about pulling hooks apart. I'd think they'd be easier to store with less room also. I have a closed bow, and anything stored under there is an inconvenience to get too, even though it's all open to the cockpit. I usually reserve that space for extra vests, clothes, and gear that is seldom used. I also have my extra (electronics) batteries mounted under there.

I plan on getting out as much as my work schedule (not the wife) will allow. Maybe we can hook up some time. I usually launch out of Turtle Creek anymore, at least for spring and summer.


----------



## rjbass

eyesman,

Here is what I use. Comes in a variety of sizes and for different type lures. Never a tangle. Check it out.

http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/store/Special_Mate_8__Crankbait_Tackle_Box.htm

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01

Wow, that would work great. How well does it hold Reef Runner deep divers? Just thinking about the curved body style.


----------



## goolies

I use the special mate tackle box for cranks and spoons.


----------



## vc1111

There is a Finnish lure builder whose work you have to see. Truly amazing stuff. I tried to contact him once before, but as you might imagine he struggles with English. I'm going to try him again to see if we can get him to post some of his work.

Hazmail also noticed his work and sent me a PM about it. Thanks, Pete.


----------



## etch

i also agree with you and haz, that boy has some seroius skills, will be great to have him on here as well

Etch


----------



## Nikster

FANTASTICKO.

Ya gots a talent, worthy of being classified as *ART*

Nik


----------



## vc1111

I was able to contact Thalme, who is a Finnish builder. He'll be coming aboard soon and he has some _very_ fine work to share and very innovative methods. 

Do you have a pasta machine? Lol, well you may be buying one after you see his work! Stand by...that will make sense to you soon... 

Welcome aboard, Thalme!


----------



## Big Daddy

Just a suggestion here guys... Maybe spread the info out into a few new threads as it comes available? If anyone new comes in and tries to read the "Fired up the airbrush" thread, it would take 17 hours!  

I still hold this forum up as an example of what OGF is all about... Sharing ideas and information and getting others involved!


----------



## misfit

> If anyone new comes in and tries to read the "Fired up the airbrush" thread, it would take 17 hours!


LOL.yeah if i hadn't been keeping up on it from the start
at my pace,it would take closer to 17 days  
some great stuff here.
even though i've built everything from furniture to houses,i never got into lure building.i have always loved playing with wood,tools,etc and this stuff makes for great reading,not to mention the benefit to those who do build or are intersted in getting started.
keep it up guys


----------



## Thalme

Hello everybody.

Great lures there.

I,m Toni Halme from Finland.
Sorry, my english is very bad, but i try


----------



## Thalme

More lures..


----------



## Thalme

and more...


----------



## Thalme

and more again...


----------



## Thalme

More my lures


----------



## Thalme

and more...


----------



## Thalme

And later more and tips.


----------



## hazmail

Hi Thalme- welcome to OGF, I too am pretty new here but have been looking (ogling) over your lures and others in the Finnish Lure Manual and on other forum, for quite some time. I love your work, which to me appears to be more art than science that will work, and its obvious from the number of different style lures, you really enjoy your art. 
I would not worry about the language barrier; your lures speak for themselves. I speak a kind of English, but I guarantee, if I spoke to them, most of the guys here would not understand me. Photos of lures speak all languages, so keep them coming - along with a few of your foiling techniques etc, from what I have already seen it has opened up my head. Pete


*Down Here* we have to think outside the box


----------



## eyesman_01

Thalme, welcome aboard. Beautiful baits. I also have seen your work on another forum and am fascinated with your designs. I'm looking forward to learning from you.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Thalme.

Your work is just excellent.

I enjoy the variety of colors and styles.

Please share your foil methods.

Also please share how you make the bent polycarbonate lips for your baits.

It is interesting to me how there is a slightly different style of paint and design in your work. 

The internet is still subdivided by cultures and languages, but those walls are coming down and being demolished one brick at a time. It is almost logical that fishing is part of the reason for that slow demolition. Fishing brings people together because nature humbles us all. It is a powerful, common, human bond.

Since I began this building hobby, I've seen the works of builders from several different corners of the planet. It is a window into their lives and their works reveal a piece of the individual somehow. By looking at the works of one's hands, you come to understand the person better somehow.

Thanks again, Thalme. Looking forward to more of your pictures and your posts. 

This website is replete with good friendly people and you will fit right in.


----------



## Thalme

I dont make lips self, (sometimes).
Lips are propionate(injection moulded product)

Foil methods...


----------



## Thalme

Lure pictures


----------



## Thalme

and agaiiin.


----------



## rjbass

Thalme,

Awesome stuff, great colors and foil work. Welcome aboard.

Rod


----------



## Weatherby

I just have to know the story behind the pasta roller.


----------



## Big Daddy

Thalme, welcome to OGF! Your lures are amazing too! How do they run when fished? I see some of them bend up in the body and have a sort of flare... Does that affect their movement or ability to run true?

Great designs and paint jobs too. Very impressive.

Looking forward to reading and seeing more.


----------



## eyesman_01

So let me get this right... the netting only imprints the foil, it is not applied to the bait under the foil? Hey, that's a wonderful idea. One piece of netting will last forever at that rate. Have to be careful not to press too hard when applying the foil though or you would flatten out the imprint. What type of rubber mat is used?

Looks like something I'll have to try. I'm getting a dozen or so bodies shaped for my next run. Will be as good a time as any.

I love this site!

Thanks Thalme.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks Thalme. Your work is outstanding!


----------



## Black Talon

Toni, post some of your pics with the trout.your work is truley one of a kind, and your attention to detail is spot on.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Thalme! Incredible work. Wow those look great! how deep do most of them run?

I really like the foil imprinting. neat!

Welcome to the site


----------



## eyesman_01

The foil imprinting works great!!! I tried some the past couple days and works like a charm on both plain foil and foil tape. And the wife didn't gripe about me using the pasta machine. I'll get some pics as soon as I have time.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, how sensitive is the foil imprint to flattening during application to the body?


----------



## eyesman_01

Actually was better than I thought it would be. I'll try to get pics tomorrow (today). The first one I did was with renold's wrap. I also thought it would be very sensitive so I took it pretty easy at first. I used loc-tite wood glue to put it on. But as I handled it, I found I could put more pressure on it than I first thought. Only real glitch I had was the little wrinkles in the imprinting process. But blends in kinda well like an old wound.

Then I thought I'd try a piece of the foil tape. It seems to be a little thicker and withstood even more pressure than the wrap. I ran the handle of my Xacto along the seams, which flattened the imprint, but moderate finger pressure had little impact elsewhere. 

My first run was with the paper backing toward the rubber/mesh on foil side. This leaves an imprint just the opposite of putting the mesh on the bait under the foil. So I ran the next run foil against rubber/mesh on backing side, which suprisingly gives a very good imprint through the backing as if the mesh was under the foil.

The piece of rubber I'm using for backing is like a piece of 1/8 inch reinforced mud flap. Seems to do very well.

Like I said, I'll get pics and post them later today (Sunday). 

Hope this answers your question. If not, let me know and I'll try to explain it better. Actually, the pics will explain a lot and show how well it does.


----------



## Thalme

Trout pictures


----------



## hazmail

Beautiful lures Thalme, and beautiful photos as well.
Love your work Pete.


----------



## fugarwi7

A double decker crank...quite interesting design...just goes to show you are only limited buy your imagination!! Nice photos and fish too!


----------



## peple of the perch

Very, Very, nice looking pics and cranks there, Thlame.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyesman. Looking forward to seeing your pics.

Did you use the handle of the Xacto knife to flatten and burnish out the wrinkles and creases formed during application of the foil?


----------



## eyesman_01

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, Eyesman. Looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Did you use the handle of the Xacto knife to flatten and burnish out the wrinkles and creases formed during application of the foil?



Just along the seam on top and bottom. I figure paint is going over that area anyway so it wouldn't hurt.

Here's some pics. If you look close you can see a wrinkle or 2 in the imprint on the sides of the bait. Like I said, looks like a scar from an old attack. I only got those from the aluminum wrap, not the tape. If I'd have taken more time holding the wrap, I might have gotten them out. It was the first run thru the pasta maker and didn't know what to expect.

































All in all I was impressed with the results and the ease of use and application. I'll know more as I work with it more, but I believe I'll probably continue using this process.


----------



## Thalme

Look great.


----------



## rjbass

I haven't posted any bait pictures in a while, been busy with work and deer hunting, but I have been back at it. After Tigger posted those "Night Bite" walleye baits and with Thalme's awesome posts I got super inspired and cranked a few walleye baits.....








These next ones are a couple of shad patterns and a smelt pattern that I used a new scale pattern on the foil thought you would like to see it....









Rod


----------



## Rowhunter

Top Notch work here as usual, some very unique paint pattern's. I really like the shad, the scale pattern is very nice. What kind of lip / line tie is being used on that shad lure?

Douglas


----------



## Big Daddy

That smelt pattern looks GREAT and the orange/white dot minnow bait would KILL the salmon in Lake Ontario...

Great looking baits.


----------



## hazmail

RJ- Beautiful lures here, I particularly liked the 'New foil' jobbies, just amazing workmanship. pete


----------



## eyesman_01

rjbass, awesome lures as usual. Can't wait til spring to start huntin' them 'eyes again.


----------



## vc1111

Great stuff, Rod!

I like the scaling with different colors overlayed.

That new scale pattern is excellent.

I'm also considering making some smaller baits for the spring smallmouth bite on Lake Erie.


----------



## rjbass

Thanks for the comments guys...

Doug, those are #001 1 3/16 X 13/16 from Jann's. They are cheap and strong. I think if you buy them in bulk it comes out to about .25 each. 

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Rod, I've got to show you the prototype jerkbait I came with last night. I've got to figure out the weighting yet, but I have high hopes for it. I'll probably send you one along with the others if you're interested.

I'll post some pictures here in the next day or so.

I've got about 30 baits carved, weighted, and sealed. I've got to spend some time on sanding them a bit and they'll be ready to hit the paint shop.

I'm amazed at how fast you and few of the others can build baits. Etch is a machine! 

I try to carve 4 or 5 a week till I get a pile of them and then I move to the other stages like sealing, installing screw eyes, and weight if necessary.


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Can't wait to see your baits. Your baits really inspire me and the bar gets raised.....

I have had so much time away from the shop I am overwhelmed with ideas at this point. I want to try some new stuff also. It seems that everytime somebody posts some new baits I get the itch to try some new shape or style or color....Too bad we have to work for a living....lol

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Man Rod! Fantastic! I love the patterns and those shads!!!!!!!!! WOW!

The triple joint. I have one also I wanted to try before the ice set in. I love the action of those. I will have to wait till spring.

Rod those lures would catch hogs!!!!!!!!!!!!! When are you coming down to fish me and Vince? LOL

I can't decide the one I like the best. That is a good thing. LOL That orange pearl one would get creamed!!!!!!!!!! Along with the bottom jointed and the top pic jointed, the triple ................ Heck all of them would! LOL


----------



## vc1111

Tigger, he wants us to go up there...and judging by the pictures of those pigs him and his son are catching, I think a road trip may be in our future!:B :B :B :B :B 

Here's some shots of an prototype I'm working on. Its sort of a cross between a Shovelhead and and *********.

This is my first attempt. Its 8 inches long, cut from maple...

Side view









Top view:









Bottom:









Nose:









The flat bottom will accommodate weighting and the bottom is sloped toward the back, which should give it a natural diving/rising characteristic. The bottom is the biggest unknown variable for now. I may have to shave the flat part near the tail more (or less) to get the action I'm after. In other words, I may have to keep the bottom flat like it is, but make the tail side-view thinner or thicker.

The *********-style nose should give it stability and a side to side effect as it dives and rises.

I'll weight it so it has a slight nose down attitude when floating.

I made the first one of maple, which has less action than most wood but, I just finished a second one made from pine. That should give me a feel for both ends of the spectrum as far as using wood as a variable of the action.

Lol, sounds good on paper, eh? We'll see how it runs, if we get a thaw in the weather before the ice sets in.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a bad dream I came up with: 








Its a thru-wired, sub-surface, cedar crank, which will have a bucktail attached to the tail when I'm done. Its a proto also. My wife took one look at it, laughed, and said, "What were you thinkin'?" 

I'm pretty sure I've got to make a special lip for this one. I'd like it to run about 1 to 1 1/2 feet below the surface. I think it might work over submerged weeds or at night. (That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. ) Lol, I'm really pushing the envelope with this thing.

Here's some of the other stuff on my bench right now:


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Man, the prototype looks hot. I would love to see the action on that when it is done. Keep us up to date on the progress on that baby.

You look like you have a lot of finishing work to do....that is my favorite part. I see some jointed baits in the bunch, they look great also.

I won't see open water here until April unless I go to the river and wade through 2 ft of snow and probably chop ice....not! But, this is a good time to try new ideas and get ready for next year....

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Gee Vince you have got it covered there, must be 10lb of timber, should keep the brush going all winter. This is the way to go though, I am still shaping 1-2 at a time and then finishing them, which is a real time waster, especially if you have proven shapes/weights. I think I am going to put my head down and punch out a dozen or so. Thinking of an upcoming fishing trip where a 6" bait would be usefull, so might give the bigger boys a go. pete


----------



## vc1111

I'll send you one, Rod, after I get them tested. Or I could send you one to paint and test if you like. I'm almost certain they'll run and I'm fairly certain what the action will be like based on what I did with jerkbaits last year.

I just finished this Stogiejerk in iridescents with a fluorescent orange belly.


----------



## TIGGER

Holly cow Vince! That is alot of lumber for sure. Many new styles for 08 I see.  I love that stogie jerk with the tape stripes. The bad dream proto looks like a wobbler for sure!


----------



## Rowhunter

Same lure but different depth's are achieved via bolt on stainless lip's. Both are 7" long, Birch, not weighted and painted in Smallmouth.

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Douglas, those are sharp. I just made some templates to build lips like that but I've got to invest in some drill bits to drill the holes in the stainless. There's a special type of metal bit that I need to buy to drill the stainless, but I forget the name of it right now.

I think that particular profile is a real producer also.

Good stuff!


----------



## TIGGER

Doug I really like those smallies!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjbass

Those are really nice Doug...

Rod


----------



## vc1111

I've been carving a bit the last month or so. I felt like I needed a change, so I hit the paint shop and started squirting some paint.

I tried a new body shape after noticing the response of the muskies at West Branch this past season. They seemed to prefer elongated body shapes over the standard shad shapes like the FlatShad that I've been building since I started a couple years ago. I carved a few, tried some different weighting on them and now I'm experimenting with the lip patterns for them. So far I've only tried rounded, wired lips, but I'm going to also make a few with squared lips and a few with larger rounded lips with the line tie on the nose.




































I'm also building a few more out of sintra sign board, which is a PVC material similar to what is used for plumbing pipe. This one is a Rocket Shad, with a metallic black back, weighted, with a deep orange belly. The sintra is a bit more difficult to shape than wood, but it has the advantage of being waterproof and pretty close to indestructible. 










I have a lot of the sintra material in the basement and I'm going to be trying some walleye and smallmouth baits with it too, if I have enough time this winter. Tigger's walleye baits were very inspiring for me. The batch he built for the Erie Night Bite were baits that I can look at again and again and appreciate them every time. I'd like to try to get better at building smaller baits and strive to add a lot of detail to the smaller bodies, which is no easy trick. I'd really like to build a series of baits for the smallmouth fishing in the spring, which will be here before you know it!


----------



## luredaddy

Vince,
When you mention West Branch, my branch office, I read and reread! That elongated bait is the nuts!!! Paint one in pearl with blue eye, put out 35' of line, and HOLD ON!! Really nice.
John


----------



## hazmail

Vince -as usual, beautiful paint and finish. I like the profiles of the green one too, very natural curves, like looking at a mud guard (sorry - fender) on a Ferrari. pete


----------



## Jim45498

Absolutely beautiful work


----------



## rjbass

Lately I have been intrigued by the Norweigan and Finland lure websites I have been looking at so I have been trying some new body shapes for walleye, pike and salmon. There are three different body styles that I have been messing around with and the action is truly awesome, really different than anything I have made. The colors are a combination of spoon patterns and my own. They are 4" long with out the bill and weigh about 3/4 oz.





























When I get this perfected the next ones you see will be molded, Tigger has got me all wound up on this pouring so I am in the process of setting up as we speak....just another pile of stuff for my shop....lol

Rod


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

*LETS JUST SAY THESE LURES ARE AWESOME GUYS *
sweet lures and still breakin a record for amt of posts and views


----------



## hazmail

RJ- Very nice work, I wish I had the B*** to try those colors and patterns. I agree, some of those Norse/Finnish lures are amazing - the Finns have have been at it for a long while though.pete


----------



## KSUFLASH

Absolutely fantastic airbrushing technique!!! The color patters have me drooling all over myself!!!

Great work!!!

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the comments above, you guys.


----------



## vc1111

Rod those are all really beautiful paint jobs, every one of them. I like those new shapes too. They look like they'd have a tight vibration to them. 

Is that 1/16 Lexan? 
And what type of wood did you choose?

The detail you acquired in the paint is truly fine work. Super clean. 

I find those smaller baits are a lot more difficult overall. The require very close tolerances in both construction and paint detailing. I've also been considering molding for baits of that size to better control the size and shape by eliminating the variances from one piece of wood to the next.


----------



## Black Talon

Vince and rjbass, wow!!!! thats some major talent. perfect painting skills


----------



## fugarwi7

Man...the attention to detail and the finish on each one looks awesome...you guys keep raising the bar!!! Great looking design too!


----------



## fishinfool21

Hi i am new here and just wanted to say that the baits you guys make are awesome. I would love to be able to do what you guys do. You all have alot of talent


----------



## Trimmer

Hey man as a lure maker myself and just love to see lure that have been hand made.. they are great looking

Trimmer:G


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks for checking us out. What kind of lures do you make? Any pics???


----------



## Trimmer

Sure I own Littlebear lures

here are a few of the baits we make,







This bait is called a Scorpion its 7.5 inches









This is a Bearclaw Magnum








Bear Claw Ripper.. this bait is 7 inches hand made one at a time

I won't keep posting pictures we make 22 lures from soft plastic to hard plastic
crankbaits

but none are any better looking than the ones posted in the orginal post..

Trimmer


----------



## vc1111

Trimmer those are really sharp. I'd like to see more. I like that top one. It looks like it would swim well with those fins it has. Welcome to the best site on the net. 

And welcome to you too, fishinfool21. Be careful hangin' out here. You might just find yourself in the basement building lures before long.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a couple of FlatEye musky cranks. The one in firetiger has homebrew rattles in it and a lot of silver pearl highlights, which are tough to photograph for some reason:

































This is another of the newer body shape I'm going to try this coming season. The color pattern is the one that luredaddy told me to try at West Branch:









When I was painting the above bait in white, it occurred to me that I don't do much in mostly black either, so I tried a 7 1/2 inch StogieJerk in black with white and red under the head:









The black is a new color that I just came across. I know, you'd think black is black, but there are actually several different shades of black. I bought some metallic black, which is black but actually looks a bit more muted; its almost like a burnished black aluminum metal. And there's flat black and gloss black, both of which seem to have different atomizing characteristics when you spray them. The gloss black is very deep, which I usually prefer, but it has to be cut with automotive reducer to get it to spray finer details without a lot of overspray or spitting.

Anyway, the black in the StogieJerk above is called Loco black. It goes on with an almost flat tint to it but when you hit it with the clear it becomes a very deep black, almost like a jet black piece of glass. It atomizes very well and the best part is that its really inexpensive compared to the other types.

The last one is a Palmbait carved from cherry, weighted, with rattles and a bent Lexan lip:


----------



## rjbass

Really nice stuff Vince, love the shapes....the palmbait rocks.....seriously.

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Vince fantastic! I really like the patterns. That Palmbait it off the hook! How big is the palm? I love the tiger patterns with the multiple paint in the pattern.


----------



## Trimmer

I love the paint job.. great job!

Love them all..
Trimmer


----------



## fugarwi7

Those are really nice Vince...I like how you put various scale patterns in different areas on the same lure...and what is the secret to the vertical bands on the palm bait...it appears as if the scaling has a bold, solid outline? Nice touch!!!


----------



## hazmail

Love your new shapes, carving and colors Vince, very classy stenciling here.The 'Palm bait' is a killer. pete


----------



## fishinfool21

what kind of specialized tools would i need to start painting my own baits ex. what type of airbrush do you guys use and paints and such 
just thinkin


----------



## luredaddy

Hi Vince,
You nailed the Pearl color! That body shape and color would work at 
WB in any length body from 4" to 8".:B 
John


----------



## ridgerunner

Awesome looking baits!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Luredaddy, I'm going to be making some more of these. The ones I posted are about 6 inches long, but I'd like to make some 4 inchers and some 8 inchers to cover a bigger spectrum of conditions. My scanner is down right now. I'll get it going and I can resize the patterns. 

Yesterday I saw the work of a builder called Prochallenger. He makes a lot of really beautiful bass baits and I liked them all. I asked him if he'd stop by and post a few of his baits.


----------



## Big Daddy

Those look GREAT Vince! I want to see them in action and I know our viewers do too!


----------



## JIG

That white one looks just like the ones floating out there. Great bait day to night.


----------



## prochallenger

Just wanted to say hi,vince invited me to the site,My name is john franklin and Im from wisconsin,Have been playing around making lures for a few years nowmjust posted some pics in the gallery of some of my stuff,thanks and look forward to chatting and learning,john


----------



## prochallenger

A few pics of some of my lures


----------



## prochallenger

heres a few more,I like using the natural grain of the wood,it makes for an interested bait,Notice the one lure I laminated a piece of birch bark to,I have also done snake skin laminants,Ill have to get a pic,Im always experimenting with something,john


----------



## rjbass

Welcome,

Very nice change on the baits.....its nice to see some different types of ideas and styles. Keep up the pics.

Rod


----------



## Big Daddy

I like how you work the wood grain into the lure pattern. Very cool.

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## prochallenger

i have never painted scales on lures and want to try some using the scale templates or mesh,what is the procedure,Ive looked at vinces lures and cant tell what color was done first,in what order,any instruction would be great,john


----------



## prochallenger

A few other of my creations,


----------



## TIGGER

Welcome prochallenger. Very cool baits. I like the natural wood ones. Very different.


----------



## KSUFLASH

The Natural wood baits are very unique!!!....

Many of these custom plugs I would be affraid of even using they are so good looking!!!

flash--------------------out


----------



## TIGGER

Well as Vc stated........ I fired up the air brush again. I figured the bass guys will get a kick out these. I did a smallmouth and a largemouth. They are thru-wires and are made out of redwood. They are 11" long and 1-1/2" thick at the widest point. They were tons of fun to do!


----------



## RiverRunner88

TIGGER said:


> Well as Vc stated........ I fired up the air brush again. I figured the bass guys will get a kick out these. I did a smallmouth and a largemouth. They are thru-wires and are made out of redwood. They are 11" long and 1-1/2" thick at the widest point. They were tons of fun to do!



those are awesome john! how do you do those fins!?!?


----------



## rjbass

John.....those are off the map!!!! I can't even comment they are so good.... 

Rod


----------



## goolies

Wow John! I would love to catch one of those while fishing. Nice work.


----------



## vc1111

Tigger, those look like they came out of someone's livewell!


----------



## vc1111

Prochallenger, the subtle colors go on first when scaling. For example if you want black as the primary color that shows with gold lines around the black "dots," you spray the gold first, then lay the mesh over the bait and spray the black over the mesh. 

I like the topwaters you posted. 

Where did you the those red cones that cover the tails?


----------



## Big Daddy

John, make 5 and sell them as a set to the tourney guys!!! Look GREAT!!!


----------



## fugarwi7

Tigger, all I can say is "WOW"!


----------



## prochallenger

The red cone on the skirts are from stamina and I think barlows has them also,they allow you to use jig skirts on your trebles to mimick a bucktail; or dressed treble ,a lot of options with these with all the jig skirt colors.The cones also come in 2 sizes and in red and black


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Pro. I like the look of those and I think it would keep the skirt from fouling and create a nice tapered look to it.


----------



## hazmail

A couple of new ones, the fluro is my first go at a larger than my normal lures, only 5, but compared to the normal 3or 2 was like painting a house. I struggled a bit with the sanders/jigs, everything right on the limit. On thing good came out of it though, the larger one is my first perfect clear coat (2 coats), not a speck of dust, so I was pretty pleased about that. pete









3" Tiger Minnow


----------



## vc1111

I'll tell you, I never get tired of looking at your baits. The shape just look like it would have outstanding action. I've got to get to those two you sent me just so I can see them in the water. 

Those are both really sharp baits, Pete. The bottom one is a classic example of how "less is more." Good stuff!


----------



## rjbass

Very nice Pete....that finish is sweet!

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Man Pete those look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fugarwi7

Hazmail...those look great...wait, didn't someone already say that...sorry to borrow your words TIGGER but they pretty much sum it up! I like the pattern on the tiger minnow...looks like layers of painting to get that affect...how long did it take you to paint that one?


----------



## hazmail

Thanks guys, I am stocking up for the trout season and reckon the little brown one is the goods (supreme optimist).
fugarwi7- If you mean the Green and yellow one, I used rattle cans for the fluro and the layers did not take long, all dries pretty quick this time of year (average about 90 deg). I am going to make a few more of these in the smaller 3" size, trout again.pete


----------



## fugarwi7

hazmail said:


> Thanks guys, I am stocking up for the trout season and reckon the little brown one is the goods (supreme optimist).
> fugarwi7- If you mean the Green and yellow one, I used rattle cans for the fluro and the layers did not take long, all dries pretty quick this time of year (average about 90 deg). I am going to make a few more of these in the smaller 3" size, trout again.pete



That the one I was talking about...that kind of detail and control with a rattle can is amazing...my hands shake so much I would end up with an all green bait before I finished!!   Fine job!


----------



## JIG

Id throw/troll those anyday! Tigger I might have to tie yours off to my cleat. Welcome aboard Prochallenger!


----------



## vc1111

This past week I made a few mini Stubbydudes for smallmouth. I cut them from cedar, which is nasty stuff to work with; even with a mask it makes me sneeze. 

I got one cut and tested it and it ran great so I'm going to finish the rest but I'm going to put a rounded lip on the rest. This one has a square lip and it runs tight but the rounder lip should make the others more erratic which I like for casting. I upsized the belly hook on this one for the smallmouth.


----------



## hazmail

fugarwi7 - Sorry, I meant the fluro was 'rattle canned' the greens were done with acrylics.
VINCE - that lure looks really sharp, I bet it flashes in the water. Very menacing, with the Prismatic foil and dark colors. pete


----------



## Rowhunter

Vince,
Very nice job, that thing really has some depth. How do you like the challenge of downsizing from your norm? Tigger, RJ, Hazmail and all the rest, Keep up the good work, It's January and were all just gettin' started!!!

Douglas

P.S. Hey Vince, Is that a cat hair? lol


----------



## vc1111

Lol, Rowhunter, I actually just finished the bait that fell off the wheel into the cat hair. I'll post it later. It was one of those baits that fights you every step of the way.:F :F :F

Downsizing takes a lot of getting used to, especially during the carving.


----------



## eyesman_01

vc1111 said:


> Downsizing takes a lot of getting used to, especially during the carving.


Whatsamatter, "fat fingers" not made for skinny baits?  Vince, from what I've seen of your work, you could make a toothpick look like a million bucks.

My first of '08 are still in progress. Those 12 hour days took it's toll on my old body and now have one *&#* of a head cold. Working on them a little at a time when I can concentrate. Hopefully have them posted by the weekend.

By the way, that bait looks great. I don't see how the smallies can resist.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. Hope you're feeling better soon, buddy.


----------



## TIGGER

Vince that thing looks great! It's like an emerald shiner. That poor bait is going to get HAMMERED!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fugarwi7

That looks sweet Vince...how do you like going smaller?...I found the smaller baits difficult to hang onto and shape. (And sadly, I am used to small  )


----------



## bassinjody

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/bassinjody/?action=view&current=100_01072.jpg . a few new baits hope you guys like


----------



## vc1111

Tigger, I actually had emerald shiners in mind. I used a mix of green pearls over the holographic stuff. 

Fug, I'm still having to sort of shift gears every time I work on these smaller baits. Its interesting how you get used to working on bigger stuff. The only thing I really struggle with is the shaping. It is so much more exacting. Take off a little bit of the wood and you've taken a lot! I'm also going to try making my own hook hangers out of stainless for the smaller ones by twisting the stainless around a nail with a cordless drill.

Bassinjody, that is some fine work there. You've got a nice mix of baits styles along with a nice mix of paint colors and patterns. I like the jointed one you made. Post some more when you get the done.


----------



## bassinjody

when cutting on the bandsaw the back broke off didnt want to pitch it tryed to fix and heres what i came up with .


----------



## bassinjody

these still needs painted. http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/bassinjody/100_0121.jpg http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/bassinjody/100_0120.jpg http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/bassinjody/100_01183.jpg


----------



## vc1111

Way to go, Jody. Those look like they'll run great too.


----------



## vc1111

I was in the shop last night painting some of these smaller baits. My hat is off to Hazmail and all the other guys who can build the baits smaller than four inches or so. Once you try getting the detail down to that scale, everything is more meticulous and any flaws seem magnified somehow.

But, I've got a handful of smaller baits one the way to being finished for Lake Erie for the smallmouth. The smallmouth could be biting as soon as 90 days from today and I cannot wait to get back there.


----------



## eyesman_01

I'll be walleye fishing in 90 days. Jig bite will be on strong if it is anything like last year at Turtle Creek. Takin my trollin gear along this time. Guess we better get crackin' if we're gonna have a selection ready.

I can't wait either. C'mon Spring!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a four inch Stubbydude, I chopped out of some cedar a friend gave me. Its weighted a bit and I used 1/16 inch Lexan and twisted up the line tie out of some stainless steel I had:









I used pearls to get the greens to fade in and out when the bait wobbles:


----------



## Rowhunter

Nice lure Vince. This is really pushing the parameters of paintwork, Homebrew flip flop paint! NICE!!!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Douglas. 

Here's another with three different colors of foil. All it needs is a pimp hat.


----------



## etch

that think is awesome vince, i would almost swear you knew what you were doing lol, seriously, big fan of your work and painting skills, top notch bro

Etch


----------



## hazmail

Gee Vince that finish is sweet, it looks 10" thick, wish I could get that much build (would probably sink the lure). That foiled one has every trick in the book, a real eye catcher and do doubt fish actcher.pete


----------



## bassinjody

can we get vince kicked out of this forum please . so at lease my baits has a chanch of looking good. just kidding awesome baits


----------



## vc1111

Oh, but wait, there's more! Lol, I went a little nuts with the foil in the last few days


----------



## Swede

sweet one Vince


----------



## fugarwi7

WOW Vince, I love the three foil one...I think the fishies will love it too...don't get me wrong though, the other ones look great as well! Your work always looks flawless...gives us newbies something to aim for!


----------



## rjbass

Great stuff Vince, love the foil work.....

Rod


----------



## goolies

Very nice Vince. I really like the shad. I have some of that holographic craft paper. I'm going to give that shad pattern a try.

Andy


----------



## TIGGER

Man Vince, I just keep shaking my head in amazement! Those are fantastic! I hope I can be the net boy for you when you run those babies!


----------



## Big Daddy

Here's a cool project for you guys... How about you put together a "Tackle-Makers" Wish Tree with a bunch of you guy's lures, then raffle it off at a show next year??? Or Hawgfest??? Proceeds would go to charity, of course...  

Talk about a fundraiser!!! WOW!!!

Every time I see a new post in this forum, I almost sprain my finger on the mouse getting to it to look. Amazing stuff Vince. Foiled again!


----------



## eyesman_01

Big Daddy said:


> Here's a cool project for you guys... How about you put together a "Tackle-Makers" Wish Tree with a bunch of you guy's lures, then raffle it off at a show next year??? Or Hawgfest??? Proceeds would go to charity, of course...



Now THAT sounds like a winner.


----------



## rjbass

Hi Guys,

All the hype going around about swim baits caught up to me and several people I know from California have contacted me about building swimbaits for big largemouth. In those big impoundments, the bass just go nuts for the planted rainbow trout and get huge because of it. Anyway, to make a long story short I have built a prototype that happens to work great....It is a slow sinker, 9" long and a little over 4 oz....I did not copy Snax or JR, that is their thing this is my own style, joints and paint scheme....it swims really good and looks like a planter rainbow.....I may add some fins on the next one, I will have to see about jointing it differently to do that....If this works out I will probably build some for musky also, maybe a cisco, perch and a sucker pattern????











Rod


----------



## vc1111

Rod, you nailed the colors on that one. The greens are outstanding. When you turned the picture a bit in the second shot, the pinks on the side lit up too. 

Excellent. I'd love to see it swim.


----------



## fugarwi7

Very Nice work Rod...I am amazed at how quickly you guys seem to crank out a lure or ten once you get a idea...it takes me forever to do one...I want to try a few jointed baits for toothy critters too, but haven't quite decided how I want to join the sections...more research and planning for me...I was wondering if you could create a mortise and tenon type joint with enough slop to allow free motion and drive a pin through the joint...any thoughts on something like that? Until I decide, maybe you will have your next batch done so I can check them out before I start my endeavor...That said, you need to get the saw dust a flyin'!


----------



## rjbass

Thanks guys, Vince that red is called Trout red pearl, polytraspar taxidermy paints...nice stuff.

Rod


----------



## goolies

Beautiful work Rod. You mentioned the California Largemouth and how they get caught using swimbaits. I was watching a year end review of the pro bass tour and they showed the event in CA where the winner caught huge bass on a trout colored swimbait. Neat stuff.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow Rod looks great! You nailed the colors!!!!!!! I hear you on those swimbaits. They have caught my interest for sure! Cisco,whitefish, herring and sucker pattern sounds great!


----------



## vc1111

> Here's a cool project for you guys... How about you put together a "Tackle-Makers" Wish Tree with a bunch of you guy's lures, then raffle it off at a show next year??? Or Hawgfest??? Proceeds would go to charity, of course...


Big Daddy, I'm in. I think it would be something that many of us on this board could do to share with others less fortunate. You make the details work, and I'll make some sawdust fly.

Anyone else in?


----------



## etch

I did not copy Snax or JR, that is their thing this is my own style, joints and paint scheme....it swims really good and looks like a planter rainbow.....I may add some fins on the next one, I will have to see about jointing it differently to do thatRod[/QUOTE]

rj, awesome looking bow, your style is your own thats for sure, if you do fins,are you going the micro fiber root?, and is it because of that you think you might have to change the joints to a pin hinge set up? the only advantage i see about the pin hinge is its cosmetic look, where your idea with the screw eyes to screw eyes is the old KISS( keep it simple stupid) lol , as the way you have should allow max wiggle/ movement in its simple form, just me rambling outloud again 

Etch


----------



## etch

vc1111 said:


> Big Daddy, I'm in. I think it would be something that many of us on this board could do to share with others less fortunate. You make the details work, and I'll make some sawdust fly.
> 
> Anyone else in?


vince, count me in, will always help out a good cause, and its not like i dont have a couple of spare baits kicking around and if its a while away, who knows whats new secret style of bait(s) i will be working on 

Etch


----------



## goolies

vc1111 said:


> Big Daddy, I'm in. I think it would be something that many of us on this board could do to share with others less fortunate. You make the details work, and I'll make some sawdust fly.
> 
> Anyone else in?


I'm in. Given enough time I may be able to produce something worthy.


----------



## vc1111

Here's another. I think the Northerns might like this one. Its 5 inches long, weighted and I used 1/16 inch Lexan for the lip.


----------



## goolies

Once again, beautiful work Vince!


----------



## hazmail

Vince - You have not left a stone unturned with these, every color of the rainbow and using 1/16" lip too. How does this thin poly handle the 'stones' there? I'm thinking it may have a little more give and not chip as easily, I suppose as long as it lasts the life of the lure (not long here) it does not matter. How deep do you think these would dive on troll? As usual Vince great finish, great lures.pete


----------



## eyesman_01

Beautiful! I still haven't tried the hologram foil. I've got a couple small pieces I used for adding to spoons. Maybe I should give it a shot. WOW! The sparkle and color from that thing!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks guys.

Pete, the 1/16 inch stuff holds up really well. I've caught muskies using lures built with 1/16 inch poly and had no problems. It seems to take abuse from stones about the same. The only thing you have to watch is mounting heavier wire line ties because if you don't bend the wire just right, it will have a tendency to put a slight bow in the lip. You have to get a nice clean 90 degree angle under the lip where the wire is bent back toward the body. 

Eyes the holographic tape I found has really strong adhesive. It is really tough to remove and reposition. You pretty much have to get it right on the first try or you wind up having to cut another piece because it is almost impossible to remove it in one piece. The adhesive that comes with the stuff is superior to any other peel and stick material I've used so far.

I also added some finely ground opal glitter. It never shows very well in the photos but it produces a different color on each color it is layed over. It shows the best on black, red, and orange for some reason. It gives white a pearl effect. It can be mixed with epoxy or sprayed through the airbrush after mixing it with automotive clear.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one more foiled. Its the last one, well almost the last one I did in foil. 

Six inch Stubbydude, weighted slightly, with a diving lip.


----------



## rjbass

Nice baits Vince....I really like the foiled stripes and gills on that last stubby dude.

Rod


----------



## MadMac

Wow Vince. I don't check this forum every day but I'm always amazed when I do.


----------



## bassinjody

heres a new bgill hope you guys like.







.


----------



## Dixie Chicken

All of you guys are amazing! I don't reply here because I don't have anything of value to offer. I love reading this post. It's like the nightly news with only good news. Keep up the good work.

Writers strike? 
Who need TV when we haved "Fired Up The Airbrush" with no commercials.

Thanks Larry


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. 

Jody, that one came out really nice! I think that's my favorite from your bench so far. Keep up the great work. A blue gill is a pretty tough pattern to tackle and that one is eye-catching.

On a side note, something very interesting happened with one of the baits I built last year. I'll be back later with the details.


----------



## TIGGER

man those have some sparkle! I can't even imagine when direct sun light hits them!!!!


----------



## PapawSmith

I want to say something to all of you lure makers.
I have spent my whole life in construction. I started as a union apprentice in a cabinet shop in 1977. I worked in the residential field (union back then) and eventually the commercial field as a carpenter, then foreman, then a superintendent. I feel that I was a good a carpenter as there was. I'm now a General Contractor and, for a hobby, I like to do fine woodwork. Gun presentation cases, gun stocks, etc. Back to my roots, sort of speak.
The quality of your work and the detail involved embarrasses me about mine.
Kudos to you all.


----------



## vc1111

Papawsmith, that is a high compliment. Sounds like you have enjoyed your work throughout your career. If you ever want to build baits, it seems like everyone here is willing to help out anyone who is interested in trying their hand at it.


I have a quick story to tell. 

I commented last fall about a certain Stubbydude I'd made that was getting excellent results at West Branch. I finished the bait toward the end of March 07 (see post #24 on this thread)

I had caught several fish over 40 inches with it and had quite a few other follows and strikes where I missed the hook set. It was a bait that seemed to have that special something for some reason.

As you may recall, Tigger and I were out one day at WB and I lost the bait on one of the nasty stumps on the submerged hump near Goose Island. I can't say I wasn't disappointed, but it was gone. West Branch's stumps are an unforgiving lot.

Well...a few days ago, I received a PM from another of OGF's great members. His name is mbass8dor. He says, "I think I found one of your baits. Its signed "vmc '07."

To make a long story short, he found it washed up at West Branch. The hooks were pretty much rusted off, so it was clearly submerged for a long time. He put it in the mail to me and I now have it back, ready for West Branch 2008! It had acquired a few teeth marks before I lost it, so I hit it with a quick coat of Devcon and it's looking good as new:









I was glad to hear from mbass8dor and immediately offered to build some bass baits for him when he told me he's an avid bass fisherman. Check out his gallery and you'll see that he loves his bass fishing and obviously goes hard at it. You'll also find in his gallery, pictures of an amazing number of baits he's found at West Branch. 

Thanks again, mbass8dor. I appreciate your gesture.


----------



## mbass8dor

Vince
You are definately an ARTIST! I'm glad I found it for you lol!!!!!
That lure sure does look nice, I hope you catch a lot of Muskie on it.
Keep up the great work buddy.

Tom


----------



## Weatherby

Thats what its all about Vince.


Kudos to you mbass8dor!


----------



## hazmail

I was looking at all my Mylar gift bags last week, amongst the fire hazard I call the shed, so I thought I had better start using some of it, as I have only ever made one lure with this finish. 
Gee this stuff is tedious, it took the whole week of nights to get two done  Glue wire in and join halves and wait for D2T to set, dip and wait for prop coats to dry, wait for glue to dry, apply Mylar foil, wait for fill coat D2T to set, paint, seal wait for that to dry, glue in eyes and lip, wait for that to set, finish coat and wait 24 hours for it to set. You start to realize why a big Musky lure costs so much.
Lucky we are in it for the enjoyment, not the money. I have weighted these two for a change and reversed the lip (Platypus lip), this type lip tends to narrow and slow down the action, and the lure is much more stable at varying speeds, with a good enticing action. 
I used to make smaller lures (2) with the concave aluminum lip reversed years ago and if you get the length and angle right, you get what I think you guys would call a diver, but it glides instead of wobbling/ shaking.
I will be over there for a few weeks in April, and hope to have a chance to give some a swim in Lake Truman (I think thats what it is called). Whats the fishing like in April/May???- pete


----------



## fugarwi7

Well, Pete...looks like all the waiting paid off very nicely for you...those look sweet! 

I am working on a foil type bait and I am in my fifth day and I still have to paint a little before final seal coats...will probably finish on Sunday!

But I have always heard good things come to those who wait...I hope that holds true!


----------



## BigDaddy300

WOW!!! That is great news Vince. Small world isn't it. I wish I would have found it because I would have held it for ransom


----------



## vc1111

Pete those are both stunning. How long are they? Really beautiful work.


----------



## vc1111

BD300, you're as bad as Larry!


----------



## hazmail

vc1111 said:


> Pete those are both stunning. How long are they? Really beautiful work.


These are both the 3" (80mm) models. pete


----------



## TIGGER

Neat story Vince about stubby dude. I didn't know what to say when it broke off. We tried for sure but that wind was tuff that day. Thanks mbass. for that!

Pete another top shelf bait! incredible!


Dixie that was pretty funny! LOL


----------



## rjbass

That was a great story Vince....what are the odds???

Nice baits Pete, great finishes.

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Thanks again for your compliments guys, as you would all know these are all hard work, but I think I am finally getting the hang of this D2T. Just to top it off I found some blue mylar at the local liquor outlet today, its a bit on the bright side, so I may have to try and cover it a bit. I was going to give the lures a break and catch up on a few chores around here, but Im hooked, and this new color just presents another challenge  so theres another week down the tube.
Fugi  cant wait to see your new foil, I am sure all the time you have spent will pay off. pete


----------



## Swede

hazmail said:


> Thanks again for your compliments guys, as you would all know these are all hard work, but I think I am finally getting the hang of this D2T. Just to top it off I found some blue mylar at the local liquor outlet today, its a bit on the bright side, so I may have to try and cover it a bit. I was going to give the lures a break and catch up on a few chores around here, but Im hooked, and this new color just presents another challenge  so theres another week down the tube.
> Fugi  cant wait to see your new foil, I am sure all the time you have spent will pay off. pete


Pete paint the body black before you foil it that will give the foil abit darker color .
Roger


----------



## vc1111

Pete, I know what you mean about the different types of foiling. Its pretty addictive. Every time you come up with a new material or a new idea as to how to apply what is available, you can't rest until you give it a try.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with next.

As to the D2T, I'd certainly agree you got the hang of it!


----------



## vc1111

Today is Sunday and I think I'm in trouble. 

Tigger is coming over and he keeps telling me he's got a "truckload" of materials for me to try. He keeps laughing and telling me that he's bringing some molding materials to try. He's told me several times, "You're going to be all messed up!" 

It should be fun though. Tigger and I can kill hours talking about this stuff...like two junkies in a poppy field.   

I wish you guys were all closer. We should arrange a Lure Addicts Anonymous meeting some day. Maybe one weekend in spring?


----------



## TIGGER

Man this thread is incredible! They may take it and put it a time capsule for future generations! LOL 

I thought I would attach these lures on here. I did these a year back before we had this forum. They are foil sided baits. It may help people to open there thought process about using foil for sides. They can be imprinted and inlayed into the sides of the baits. The only problem is the bait has to have a flatter side profile. It takes a bunch of epoxy to fill out the sides back to smooth. You have to lay the bait on its side and pour it like a table top. Then deal with getting the all the bubbles out of it. It takes about 2 weeks to do this process.............one side at a time. But it has a very nice depth perception to it. It also helps if the bait is larger, like a musky/pike size


----------



## vc1111

Well, Tigger was here and I am now aware of what he was talking about. 

He introduced me to molding baits and it was an eye opener, to say the least. He's spent an awful lot of time thoroughly researching the materials and the potential they have for building. In a matter of hours, I've been schooled...big time! When you listen to him talk, you can see how smart he is and why he's so successful at what he does for a living. And you can see that he has applied all he's got to trying to improve his work of building great baits. He works hard.

I don't know whether to thank him or curse him. My head is spinning as I consider all the possible applications for using this molding stuff. We talked and shared ideas and I added my slant and new ideas to what he's already discovered. 

Occasionally I would interject by mumbling something like, "Man, I'm all screwed up now." I can see how this could be a method of creating new baits with a litany of new twists and, on the other hand, I can see what this molding process could do for the bait patterns I already make.

For example, on occasion, I will sit down with a bait, an Xacto knife, a dremel, and a pile of sand paper, and meticulously carve three layers of gill details to closely resemble the head attributes of a shad. It takes hours. When I'm done and the bait it ready for paint, the stakes have been raised during the painting process. Why? Well, because after you've invested that much time into one bait, you do NOT want to have even the slightest flaw in the paint. You approach it differently. You feel a lot more pressure to make it right.

When you're done with a piece of carved hardwood, you look back and you're somewhat reluctant to duplicate that hand-carved bait because it was intricate, difficult, time-consuming close work. But, thanks to the work of Tigger and his willingness to share, that same bait could be made again, along with a dozen like it, in about the same time it took to carve just one.

I wish I could say that I'm not going to try this. I would like to say, Hey, that _is_ pretty slick but I'm just going to go on doing what I've been doing and enjoying so much for the last several years." ...But, its too late. I've seen too much. I can see so many possibilities for controlling many of the variables of building, along with the ability to make my favorites faster and in quantities.

So I'm now going to be studying compounds and new materials. I'll be scouring the internet, reading everything I can get my hands on about variations of what is known and trying to find answers to what is not known. I'll be investing in what are essentially chemical compounds in addition to the tools and paints and epoxies. (Now that I think about it, I really should be cursing him.) 

We were joking at one point about working with all these compounds. "You probably get nasty canker sores from this stuff, but that's okay. They'll probably be gone by the time we see ice out. And if certain essential and most sensitive body parts fall off, that's okay too. You can just make a mold and build yourself a set of replacements."

All kidding aside though, we had a great day. The hours passed too fast.

We swapped a ton of materials and we talked about ideas we're working on. We covered a _lot_ of ground. You know, it is one thing to talk on the phone over over the net; its another to be able to see what one is talking about and be able to ask follow up questions. It quickly turns into a brainstorming session and the ideas start flying. How to add weights consistently, a new way of making eyes with Envirotex and glitter, a way to build one bait with different lip angles but with a stationary lip slot, and on and on. I can't list them all, but I can tell you that we traded at least a dozen very interesting and very solid new ideas and perhaps a dozen more ideas that could work and make the building either easier, faster, or more effective. Good stuff.

I can easily imagine what might be if say, a dozen of us could spend a day or two together. I would loved to have had rjbass sit in today, for example. And Rowhunter too. And Etch and Hazmail, and Eyes, and Fugi, and Goolies, and on and on. Who knows?. Maybe that could happen one day in one form or another. 

For now, at least we have this forum and OGF and _thats_ a good thing.

Tigger and I also agreed that it this forum has really turned out to be a great place to hang out. A lot of really great guys here and most importantly, a great atmosphere to share with each other. I am grateful for the OGF crew for granting us this quarter. 

It was a winter day that went by all too fast. We agreed that we should do it again and do it more often.


----------



## mbass8dor

Tigger,
You and Vince do some great work!!!!! I agree about the time capsule lol!!!!
I'm looking forewards to seeing more works of art? Thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## hazmail

Swede- thanks for this, it opens up another nest of possibilities.
Tigger -Seen these before, never will get sick of looking at the depth you get, beautiful work.
Vince- I am brainstorming all the time too- with myself though, never get any alternative views, so I am always right *** pete.
pete


----------



## TIGGER

Thanks Vince, I had alot of fun hanging out with you. Your a great host!
I'll tell you what guys and girls. When you see Vinces baits up close they are even more amazing. The smallest of details he adds. These are things I never would think of. From pearl toners to glitters in the clear coats, to just the details of pinstriping gills and thin overlapping foil and scale patterns.............. Amazing! The one thing that I really enjoyed was seeing all the bright colors of paints that he has. 
I wish we all could get together sometime and have wood and painting flying everywhere!


----------



## fugarwi7

Tigger...those baits are simply works of art...I really like the last one, colors, shape and patterns...all together make for a beautiful lure.

Vince....STOP...my head is going to explode with all of the information already shared...there is no room for anymore without serious consequences! 

When you mention the idea of everyone getting together to share ideas and have the wood and paint flying...I thought of this...if we pool our collective resources, we could build a version of the "book mobile of lure building" and have a complete wood shop with mini stations set-up and drive it around to different towns, fishing events, etc...and invite everyone on board to take a crack at it!!! We could even use a small portion of the space, secluded from the wood shop, for mental therapy and health care as well!!! Just another idea to consider!!!


----------



## bassinjody

heres a couple new dad wanted painted .







.


----------



## hazmail

Jody - Very nice work, great finish, how long are they- they look tiny. pete


----------



## bassinjody

thanks hazmail the first one ie 2 1/4 inches the second one is 3 inches.


----------



## vc1111

Bassinjody, those are really nice. I always like a Tennessee shad pattern like the top one and that bottom one is just plain slick. 

I worked late yesterday and wasn't really able to touch any of the stuff I'm working on. I've got about 5 or 6 going, but I'm starting to try to get to some of the other stuff that needs done, like building a rack to stretch the jointed musky baits during the painting process. My wife has some type of rack in her sewing room that I'm going to pilfer. If I cut it down on the table saw, it will save me a lot of fabricating.

I've been putting off working on the handful of jointed baits because I'm ring I'll probably use them later in the season, so there's no rush really.

Again looking forward to winter "breaking" a bit, although I know that will be a while. We've made it almost halfway through February and I'm starting to get antsy to get outdoors again and get some fresh air and time on the water.

I called Larry the other day and reminded him that our river spot should be turning on soon. I also asked him to get spooled up for the smallmouth on Erie. I closed the phone call by saying, "I called you with all this just in case you need something to get you fired up a bit." He just laughed because he knows that I know he doesn't need me to keep him fired up about smallmouth or muskies. If I know him, he's been looking at all his lures and handling his rods and reels and spending way too much time thinking about the upcoming season. 

In a few more weeks, we'll be over the winter hump. The upcoming outdoor shows are always a great way to sort of get passed the cabin fever.

...It won't be long.


----------



## Brian.Smith

You guys are amazing, those are some beautiful lures.


----------



## goolies

Nice work Jody! I really like the glitter on the bottom bait. Should be just enough to get the fishes attention.


----------



## vc1111

Felt like taking a break from the bench and writing a little. 

Right now I'm in one of those odd places where I have too many things going at once. I blame Tigger. His recent visit has opened "Pandora's Box" as he put it. He gave me a mold for making fish eyes. I'm in the process of trying to figure out a way to build eyes from scratch. I'm using a new material and it shows great promise but its difficult to work with and fish eyes are tiny little things to try to reproduce.

Don't even ask why John and I wouldn't be satisfied with just buying them. Lol, it's a lure builder thang...and even _we_ don't understand it. 

So, I've got about 10 baits done and given away to friends, about eight more hanging on the rack in various stages of final clear coating or ready for lip installs. There's another half dozen or so out in the paint shop too. Those are in one or another of the painting stages. I've got a couple of bass baits carved for mbass8dor too. They're ready for sealing next.

If that's not enough confusion, I made a mold for casting the Palm Bait out of resin and I have a resin that I think will allow me to make transparent baits with embedded materials such as glitters and foils, over which I can lay paint and other detail.

















I'm sitting here on this winter evening not sure what to do next and at the same time, I want to do it all at once. Lol, that's a good thing, I guess. I'm probably going to spend most of this weekend holed up working on this stuff.
I'm really grateful to have the time really. 

I'm planning on making a few baits from cherry and carving them to use a sort of master for the molds I'd like to cast in the next few months.








I'm still not sure I want to go down this path of molding baits instead of carving them from wood, but I almost have to in a way. I can see a lot of potential for controlling a lot of the variables as far weighting and adding rattles and so on. If I can get to where I can have the bodies come out consistently, it should only be a matter of adjusting the internal components.









Its an odd transition to make really. You get so used to the warm feeling of working with wood. Wood looks good, smells good, and it is just somehow friendlier than resins. But the resin casting adds a tremendous amount of speed and precision once you get the work done to create the molds, so we'll see where this goes. Tigger has put a tremendous amount of effort into the molding thing and we're going to share processes and see what happens. He's really good at it too. You'll be seeing his stuff soon and it is impressive to say the least.

I talked to Larry the other day. He's been holed up all winter too. The two of us will be fishing again soon. We have a spot for muskies that can turn on as early as late February and is usually on no later than mid-March. Lol, I know he's thinking about it too much already. He gets really fired up about muskies. He bent my ear for a long time about fishing for them year-round, but I'm not buying the idea...and I can't drag him on the ice for walleye or crappie in the winter. He just will not ice fish. I've tried everything, but he's not to be swayed. But I could call him in the midst of a blizzard and he'd jump at the chance to go sling baits into some God-forsaken river somewhere on the most remote chance that he could get some musky slime on his hands. 

Winter will end soon. The cycle will begin again. In the meantime, I'll continue to play with my toys.


----------



## etch

vince as great as a bait maker /painter that you are, i really love your writing skills, you should write a book on lure makers and there lures, would be a tremendous seller i belive, cant wait till you learn how to mould baits, lol, as i am working on a triple joint pike swimbait, throwing all the bells and whistles i can carve into it, so it will be a one of a kind that needs to be moulded , wink wink, nudge nudge lol

Etch


----------



## Black Talon

man i just cant get over the talent on this site, you guys are great.
Vince, you are a world of very fine info. alot of good reading.

here are some pics of a paint scheme i call MAYHEM 


































And another in marble scheme

























the A40's are 9.0in. long and weigh in at 4.5oz.


----------



## Rowhunter

BT,
I enjoy seeing what you'll come up with next!!! Normally I'd say you've outdone yourself this time, but in your case I think it's just another day slinging paint!!! WOW, Synapsis, Bio-Hazzard, Mayhem, or whatever you want to call it, I call it stellar!!! Also your marble job's are second to none in my opinion. Keep up the great work so we all have something to strive for.

Douglas

P.S., I see you went with the Winch method of hook attachment, could you explain the advantage?


----------



## rjbass

BT,

That mayhem scheme just knocks me out. You do some killer paint jobs dude....I joined surftalk just to see some more of your stuff as well as others. I am always looking for different paint ideas. Great work!

Rod


----------



## TIGGER

Talon ............ You are not Human!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!! Eye candy for sure!

I went to the Butler County Musky show with Vince today. I had to stop at his house on the way to the show. He is already making molds and such. I am going to up date the thread "pandora's box" I am starting to catch up. It will be worth the wait !!!!!!!! Cool stuff


----------



## fugarwi7

BT...Your style is unique and the finished product is simply awesome...without a doubt the most mind blowing paint schemes I see on here...I don't know how you do it...not sure I want to know and even if I did, I wouldn't try it myself...they just blow me away!! AWESOME!


----------



## Black Talon

thanks for the kind words guys 
here are some more i wraped up today

this is one of my deep divers 2.9oz. and 5.75in. long

































and one from the pumkin patch 3.2oz. and 5.75in. long


----------



## walleyevision

WOW! Incredible! Those are truly pieces of art!


----------



## Big Daddy

You got that right!!! GREAT!


----------



## hazmail

BT- Awesome color effects, I like the green and brown, somehow it looks very natural. HOW is it done? pete


----------



## vc1111

Good grief, those are some over the top paint jobs, BT. They have an incredible amount of subtle color shifts. 

I think the fish will probably pull up beside them and just admire them for a while before eating them.


----------



## vc1111

Tigger and I attended the Butler fishing show this weekend. It was good to get out of the house and just hang out with other fisherman for a few hours.

A common thread among the conversations you could overhear is the anticipation of another season. You could hear stories being told and plans being unfolded. 

It was good to just walk around and look at the works of all the vendors. You can't help but admire the work and the time that goes into some of the baits.

Another common thread is the madness all fisherman display over "new" baits for a new year. It seems like we all simply must have something new, despite the fact that we seemed to be doing perfectly well with the baits and tackle we had when the season ended. I'm certainly no exception to the rule. I always look forward to trying this or that new bait and it seems like I have to stop and sort of explain to myself that I really have all the reels I need. (I'm a sucker for new baitcasters )

I ran into a friend of mine at the show. He showed me a duffle bag about the size of what people use for "carry on" bags when flying via the airlines. The bag was stuffed, and I do mean stuffed to the brim with new baits. You could not have put in another if your life depended on it. He also showed me not one, but two empty money clips from his pockets. 

There is something about a new bait. It seems to be this island of hope, a source of promise of things to come. You look at it and your mind takes you to the water and the morning mist backlit against a rising sun. You can almost hear the outboard humming or the quiet whirring of your trolling motor. You imagine that this new bait will be "the one," that this time you've dialed in the combination for that trolling pass, or that rocky point you like to cast.

If I ever had a new season in front of me without that feeling of "needing" new baits, I can't remember it. New baits and tackle seems to be part of the fun of it all somehow.

But if you can detach yourself from it all and just let logic take over, you can't help but see the mania, the almost endless need to try something new...which is almost always just a minor variation of what you've already tried.

Still, I think we've all had times when one particular bait seems to really trigger action when nothing else was working. I know that I had an Eddie bait at one time that seemed to have that "magic." It produces on three occasions when the fish seemed to have a bad case of lock jaw. Lol...or not. It may have been just a coincidence. It may have been that they just turned on and that bait came by with the right cadence at the right time.

Its all a wonderful madness...and it seems to be contagious too.

I think there may be a formula here...the amount of time on the water, multiplied by the number of days of winter where you live, divided by one's discretionary income, times the number of species you fish for...multiplied by the number of catalogs in your home divided by...


----------



## vc1111




----------



## mbass8dor

Vince,
Beautiful work as always! Those lures should catch a lot!!!!!

Tom


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Tom.

I have one of your topwaters on deck.


----------



## mbass8dor

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, Tom.
> 
> I have one of your topwaters on deck.


Thanks Vince!
Looking forewards to seeing them!

Tom


----------



## vc1111

4 1/2 inches, bent Lexan lip.


----------



## mbass8dor

Vince,
That is absolutely a thing of beauty! I love that color scheme,
You and the rest of the guys are just amazing! Keep them comming.

Tom


----------



## walleyevision

Very nice VC! Do you mind sharing how you bent the lip. I may like to try that down the road. Always impressed by your baits and they deffinately inspire us rookies.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Walleyevision.

1/16 inch Lexan or any other brand of polycarbonate can be bent easily. I have a piece of wood about 2 x 2 and maybe 8 inches long. I simply cut some slots in it with the table saw. Place the Lexan in the slot and lean on it a bit and it will bend. Of course the trick is to get it placed squarely in the slot so that it bends at the appropriate spot and at the appropriate angle.

The lip on any bait is arguably the single most important variable. It must be installed squarely or the bait will not tune... and few things are more worthless than a bait that will not tune. Practice this bending business a bit and you'll see that it isn't that difficult.

As I say, 1/16 inch Lexan bends easily. 1/8 inch, which is what I use on almost all the larger baits does not bend quite as easily. It usually requires that you heat it a bit with a heat gun. I don't like the heat gun because it can easily cause the Lexan to overheat and create bubbles and distortion in the lip. 

Instead, I bring a pan of water to a boil and submerge the lip for about 3 or 4 minutes to get it to soften a bit. Immediately after removing it from the boiling water I place it in the slot of the wood jig (described above) and carefully bend it to the desired angle. *Of course, you must wear gloves and excercise extreme caution when working with the boiling water.*

Using the boiling water, I've even done compound bends.

There is a metal worker's tool that looks like a pair of pliers with two flat surfaces (instead of plier jaws) that can be used instead of the wood with the slots that I use.

Hazmail has an ingenious method of bending 1/16 inch Lexan. He has a jig he's constructed that bends the tiniest of lips with machine-like precision. Maybe he'll read this and post the pictures of that system again. He's the master of bending Lexan and his bait lips actually have a beautiful curve to them on the leading edge.

One of the things I'm trying right now is cutting the lip slot so that it points straight ahead and then using lips with different bends in them to modify how the bait runs. Of course by changing the angle of the bend, you can control the angle of dive that bait will have.


----------



## walleyevision

Thanks VC. I probably have a few pairs of those pliers you are refering to, in a vise grip style ( I do alot of welding at work ) I think I will give it a try on some future baits.


----------



## vc1111

3 inch prop bait for Tom.


----------



## mbass8dor

Vince,
That should get the attention of a few big bass this year lol!!!!!


Tom


----------



## hazmail

Vince -I just came across your post (below), I have been fishing. It's not quite true, I am still playing around with the press and am up to version 3, and will probably have to do another rebuild soon -can't get it to pop out 100% good lips, probably about 80% would be realistic. 
I will try and post what I have got in the next few days - have to find the old pics and update the text a bit. pete

Hazmail has an ingenious method of bending 1/16 inch Lexan. He has a jig he's constructed that bends the tiniest of lips with machine-like precision. Maybe he'll read this and post the pictures of that system again. He's the master of bending Lexan and his bait lips actually have a beautiful curve to them on the leading edge.


----------



## bassinjody

heres a couple old ones and new ones.







.







.


----------



## hazmail

Jody- Great paint, love some of these color combos. I really appreciate how hard it would be, these are tiny. pete


----------



## vc1111

Jody, those are really nice. I like the bottom two the most.


----------



## TIGGER

Man Jody you are knocking them out! I love the bottom one the best! They all look great. I'll tell you what. Those body shapes woould lend themselves very easily to a crawfish pattern! Hint ......... hint! Watch out smallies!!!

John


----------



## JIG

Very nice!!!!!! Like the firsts color scheme too but the 3rd will out fish the others. Cats,eyes and smallies!


----------



## bassinjody

thanks guys for the complaments .tigger i am going to try to do the crawdad,never did one so it should be fun . ive got six more about done, thier on the wheel as i speak after that im takeing a break i dont know how vince and tigger do so many baits .


----------



## bassinjody

here they are .


----------



## vc1111

Nice, Jody! 

I cannot believe the complexity in styles, paint, and finish some of you guys tackle right out of the gait. Great stuff.


----------



## mbass8dor

Jody,
Beautiful looking baits! I love the paint jobs and just the all around looks of those lures! Jody,Vince, Tigger and everyone else that makes these wonderful pieces of art, Great job Gentlemen!

Tom


----------



## vc1111

Winter will be breaking soon. We'll have some of those relatively warmer days in the 40's and maybe even the 50's. It's coming, the season is coming once again.

Larry and I visited the nearby river for a few minutes this weekend. It was high and muddy, but it was good to even be able to think about wetting a line and maybe getting connected with a few fish. 

Larry always cussed the river because its a snag-infested place at times. But, he'll be there just the same because he's diseased with musky fishing as bad or worse than anyone I've ever known. 

After our visit to the river and a quick lunch we went back to my place and hung out in the shop for a while. Larry looked at all the new baits, handled each one and got on my case about not having a couple of FlatEyes ready for him in firetiger and Tennessee shad. 

Just talking about fishing again was enough to get him all stoked up. He was getting ready to leave later in the day and kept shaking his head and muttering, "I will not start thinking about all this yet, its too early; I will not."

But I know he will and he will think about nothing else. And so will I.









I can't wait.


----------



## vc1111

Here's what's on deck for now...

I've been trying about a half dozen new things lately. Some are working well and some not so well.

One thing I'm trying is building a bait with no paint...just pearls and clear over primer. It's tough because the pearls show and magnify the tiniest of aberrations in the wood, the paint, and the finish, but I'm slowly figuring out how to overcome those problems. 

Here's a prototype body shape, which I'm looking forward to testing this year. It has 6 types of pearl powders over white primer:










Here's the same bait without the camera flash to try to give an idea of how the colors change in the light. The "kill dot" will be applied directly over the gold spot on the side. I'll post this one againlater when its complete:










You can see some minor flaws in a closer picture; I think I've figured out how to eliminate these on the next one. :










Here's another of the prototype body, which I guess I'll call "Threadfin." For this one I wanted a simple black/silver pattern with no scales and little detail. The silver is actually pearls over white:









Here's a closeup showing the silver pearl overlay. Note the small dots of red in the finish...Lol, that is not by design. Tigger and I were messing around testing some new red metal flake in my shop a few weeks ago and we found out that the stuff is like dust...it goes everywhere! You have to be careful and use it in a isolated location or it contaminates the area and gets in the finish of any bait in the vicinity:










My friend, Aaron stopped over about a week ago and was asking if I could make an AC Shiner, so I'm giving it a go. I've the body ready for primer. Its cedar and through-wired. I used heavier wire than the original because the muskies at Leesville have been known to favor the AC Shiner baits on occasion. These two baits are precisely the same size, but the angle makes the homebrew version look bigger and the lighting slightly distorts the body shape. On the side you can see the holes I filled where the two sides were held together by finishing nails for the shaping process:









More to follow...


----------



## fugarwi7

Very Nice!!! I cant wait to see the ultimate outcome with the pearls...I really like the Black and Silver Shad.


----------



## Little35

Vic1111, do you test your lures in a pool or a stream or do you just take your prototypes out on the boat and test them there?


----------



## BigDaddy300

Awesome baits as usual Vince. I love the ACs for walleyes. That color you have there is awesome. If I remember, I think it is called sunfish. That threadfin is sweet, reminds me of a Shad Rap and I love my Shad Raps


----------



## BigDaddy300

To go along with one of your previous posts Vince, here is a pic. I can not wait until these days are here again.


----------



## hazmail

Vince - those 'Fingers' are getting finer, are you going micro now? The Threadfin looks great, you never know, maybe that bit of red glitter is just what they are looking for. It should be interesting to see how all those pearls come up, will be dazzling. pete


----------



## etch

love the threadfin, awesome looking bait, think you have way to much time on your hands , lmao

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy

Please! Let me have a LITTLE fun???


----------



## vc1111

You got ice up there, Carl?


----------



## vc1111

I'm starting to prep some jerkbaits for the paint shop. I have four almost ready to be squirted with some color. I'm really looking forward to trying this one in the upcoming season. Its an overgrown ********* from maple:









I've also prepared this monstrosity for primer and installed a twitch bait lip. I'm going to add a bushy bucktail to the back of it. I may even tie a double bucktail for it. Its carved from cedar and through-wired:









I spent some time this evening working on a couple special projects but I also managed to get a lip installed on the AC Shiner knockoff. I used my #5 lip instead of the one that the original AC uses. I tested them both in the tub and I didn't like the one the original uses. The #5 allows more latitude as far as working different parts of the water column:









I also finished a torpedo bait, which I'm hoping might be effective at Piedmont this year in that time when the muskies are porpoising and feeding off the surface. The bait has no paint on it; only primer and 7 different colors of pearl mixed with automotive clear:


----------



## Big Daddy

Yep.

If I get any really brightly colored gills or perch, I'll post for you guys... Color scheme inspiration!


----------



## hazmail

Big Daddy. That is a beautiful fish, can't believe the colors. Reminds me of what's called a Bream here, and someone has got to it with an air brush. pete

Vince - nice looking lures, I'm wondering what does the second one do in the water, spin, wobble across the top ???
I'm intrigued by it, certainly looks different. pete


----------



## vc1111

BigDaddy, you'd be surprised how difficult it can be to find a picture of a given species with the clarity of the one you just posted. That's a great shot and its close enough to allow study of the details, etc. 

I think the blue gill is one of our most under-rated species. 

I'd love to see a shot of a perch with similar quality.

Haz, check out this link...its a bait with a lot of vibration. While I'm not trying to duplicate the bait shape, I'm shooting for a similar action by instead using a fat egg-shaped body with the bucktail providing drag for stabilization and attraction. The bucktail will cause the tail end to keep from kicking out so far that the bait goes out of control. The bait will be a shallow runner with a large profile for use over submerged weeds or weed edges. It should also be effective in the local river which has a lot of snags and tangles which prevent the use of deeper divers.


----------



## hazmail

Vince - no link there??
We are in paralell worlds here, I am just painting another shrimp, but in reverse (retrieved backwards), weighted to the back to cut most of the action, with a small lip at to keep it shallow- it's for fishing over weed beds/sand bars for those flathead I posted recently. That's amazing, we are virtually doing the same thing, just for different fish. pete


----------



## vc1111

Opps, Ok, here's the link:
http://www.guideschoiceproshop.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Crane_Baits_5.html

The "Crane 208" is a bait which has a longer lip with a steep drop from the bait to keep it shallower running.

You amaze me with your ideas. Are you going to mount the eyes on the tail then?


----------



## vc1111

I got an pm from another board member with a few questions about painting and lure building. For what its worth, I thought it might be helpful to post the answer I wrote...

*Its good to see you're diving in and trying things.

The Krylon should not be leaving "cracks" but it does occasionally leave dark spots. For some reason the stuff will do that. Try putting three light coats on instead of one thicker coat. Usually you can cover those dark spots. If you're actually getting cracks, try shaking the can for a longer time. The stuff has a powerful solvent in it and I think it also has some chemicals which cause it to bond to plastic (and epoxy).

For the scale patterns, you're right on the money by putting the netting on tightly. It gives a more crisp pattern. I remove the netting within about 30 seconds or so after first hitting the paint with a heat gun lightly. I always put as little paint as possible over the netting, to get the desire result, because the if the paint builds up too much, it will lift or even run under the netting. 

Try washing the netting several times before using it. It tends to soften it just a little, which is good when trying to get it to lay flat over rounded surfaces. 

If you're spraying black over the back and sides, remember that black is the most powerful color and can easily "overwhelm" the overall color scheme... a little is a lot; less is more.

Createx, like all water-based paints, is finicky stuff. You must apply a little at a time and keep "flashing" it with a heat gun or hair dryer before putting on more, or it will run when applying base coats and at times it will run under the netting contact points which essentially ruins the scale pattern. Go slow. Patience is the single most important factor in airbrushing.

But the water-based Createx comes in some amazing colors and hues. It can be mixed with other colors easily, which is a trick I would encourage you to try. Also try laying one color over another while the paint is still a bit wet. Of course you should try all this on something other than a lure before proceeding with actual applications, but it is really a blast and can provide astonishing and stunning results.

Making mistakes is part of airbrushing. I still have them, but after a while they become far less frequent. You will develop a "feel" for this over time and will be ably to push the envelope farther and farther each time. Mistakes will show you the perimeters of each exploration of the envelope, but you'll discover some fantastic things along the way.

Also try to find some cloth netting for scale work. It has advantages over the nylon stuff. It lies flatter and positions easier with less risk of "scratching" the paint beneath. Cloth netting does not like too much water-based paint though, because it tends to "soak up" the paint and blur if you apply too much too fast. Just "mist" it on instead. Hold the brush back from the bait a bit and flash it more frequently.

White or lighter colored cloth or nylon netting is better than than dark stuff because you can see your work better. It allows you to know how much you've applied to the bait and allows you to apply the paint through the netting evenly on both sides of the bait.

If you ever try enamel paints (despite the fumes and the need for copious ventilation and a quality respirator), you will see the obvious advantages. No flashing and it dries quickly allowing your work to progress faster and less tediously. It also offers a whole range of other colors...not better colors, just a different palette of colors, which is really nice. If you apply epoxy clear or automotive clear between layers, you can even apply both Createx and enamels on the same bait, giving you the best of both worlds and an extremely wide color palette...very cool stuff.

Also using automotive clears opens up the world of pearl powders, which is something you have to see in person to appreciate. It is nearly impossible to photograph the effects of pearl powder applications on a fishing lure, but let me assure you the results are a thing of beauty to behold. It adds depth and a real "wow" factor to a bait. A little can be stunning, a lot can create an entirely different kind of paint job, a sort of paint job in itself. I could write three pages of material on the intricacies of pearls, but that would be a bit of a disservice, because the discovery process with pearls is one of the great joys of airbrushing, in my opinion. Almost every time I use pearl powders, I discover something new that can be done with them.

As for tips...use small vice grips or a bench-top vice to hold your work whenever possible. Turn down the pressure on your compressor to give you more control over you paint work...again, you can always apply more paint, but you can't remove it once you've put on "too much." Find the point where the pressure is so low that your airbrush just won't work and try painting for a while at just above the minimum air pressure for your brush. You will find that you have a lot more control of what happens when squirting paint at a bait.

Less is usually more when airbrushing. A suggestion of color or hue is usually more than adequate. If you going to go the other way, then go all the way and use very bold color schemes and highly contrasting colors.

Airbrushing reminds me of my times as a photographer...you must first learn the rules and proceed to break them all to see what happens.

At the end of the day, remember that this is only a game. If you make a mistake, the sun will still come up tomorrow and life will go on, so be bold and even a little aggressive as you experiment with lure building. 

I still have "failures" in both design and paint work, but I've also sort of engineered some pretty cutting-edge stuff that has provided hours of enjoyment and most importantly, some very reliable "go to" baits for musky fishing. At the end of the day, that is what building is all about for me, but still, I enjoy taking designs of over-the-counter baits and modifying them by way of weighting or altering the shape or lip configurations. The results are at the very least something that the fish have never encountered. At times, I sometimes think the fish get a good laugh out of my lures...but at other times, I've come up with stuff that elicits vicious strikes when nothing else works and no one else is catching anything. Catching fish on something you've crafted yourself never gets old. I think that other builders could and would say the same.

The bottom line is there are no rules...building is like fishing itself...if you're having fun, you're doing it right.

*


----------



## hazmail

vince - I could not read all this off the screen so had to print it, great, useful info for novices and seasoned lure builders alike. 
Heres that 'reverse shrimp' I was talking about, I think I may use your idea to slow it down even more, but use those hairy rubber strips, just have to find some. pete


----------



## vc1111

Haz, I'd really like to try that reverse lip pattern for a few baits...another of your MacGyver tricks!

I'll be taking your bait bodies and bent Lexan bait lips to the seminar to show examples of the precision in your work.


----------



## hazmail

Vince ,Tigger and BD - It must be this weekend, sounds like fun, but I bet it's a nightmare at the moment, organizing, remembering something you should have done two weeks ago. 
I hope it is a success (I'm sure it will be), you may have to extend it another day to get across all your little tricks.
Good luck and have a great weekend and hope you have the clapper situation sorted. pete


----------



## fugarwi7

Just finished a few foil baits...it is really difficult to photograph these and get the full effect of the foiling, but here they are. I need to get photography lessons from Vince next as my pictures really don't do these justice...Time to start a new forum Vince...  I hope you like them!

This one has a smooth chrome base and a olive flash paper over that, then I painted with a pearl white belly and gills with a splash of orange under the throat and blue back. Then I mixed silver ultra fine glitter on the blue back only. I wish I had put the foil on a white body rather the over the chrome tape as the result would have had a more green flash to it. I have one like that in the works next. (stay tuned)

















This next one has a pearl flash paper on white that gives a pink flash when tilted in the light, so I finished it with additional pinks with a silver glittered black back and eye shadow. I really like this for spring and summer eyes..can't wait to try it.


















The last one has a traditional chrome scale effect with a fuschia-purple paint scheme with a fluorescent pink head. I used my wife's hair scrunchii to paint the side bars...I now sleep in the garage  I also glittered the back on this one.


----------



## vc1111

fugi, are you coming to the show Saturday?


----------



## rjbass

Fugarwi,

You have got that Reef Runner thing down....nice job.

Rod


----------



## hazmail

fugi- great work , I love the color combos- *how long are they*? I bet you can't wait to get them in the water. pete


----------



## vc1111

Fugi, I was hoping to show your work Saturday. The lures you just posted are really beautiful. Really sharp stuff, and I know what you mean about the cameras limitations with foils and pearls. I'm trying to figure out how to easily adapt a polarizer to my digital to be able to control the light flares and hopefully pull out the detail in the foil and pearls.


----------



## peple of the perch

fugi- are u using a balsa wood, and is that thru wire?


----------



## fugarwi7

hazmail said:


> fugi- great work , I love the color combos- *how long are they*? I bet you can't wait to get them in the water. pete





peple of the perch said:


> fugi- are u using a balsa wood, and is that thru wire?


Thanks all for the comments...I have had great success fishing with this type of bait and really enjoy putting my spin on a already proven bait...I just hope they work! Vince, send your camera ideas to Pete "MacGyver" and he will come up with something for your polarizer lens 

Pete...the bodies are 4-3/4" and 6-1/2" tip to tip...I have a couple 6" bodies and an 8" body version in the works...and yeah I can't wait to get them on a line behind a few boards...only a few more weeks for the weather to break...:T 

Peple...most all are made with poplar (I did get a piece of maple mixed in so two of the ten in progress are maple)...some even have rattles in them...no through wire though...1" SS eyes in with Gorilla glue...I think it holds better than epoxy. I made two awhile back out of balsa and I didn't like it...it was too soft and required careful handling...I am too aggressive for that delicate wood.  I am actually apprehensive about fishing with them in fear the hooks will pull out if I am fortunate enough to get a strike!


----------



## vc1111

I bet Pete could MacGyver a polarizer for a digital camera from chewing gum, an ice pick, and a broken storm window. 

I finally finished the copy of an AC Shiner. I'm starting to actually enjoy the challenge of these smaller baits:


----------



## walleyevision

Very nice vc! That one is pretty slick!


----------



## hazmail

vince- great paint as usual and that finish looks a foot thick. How do you get the charcoal smudy look, do you use a sponge here? Very natural whatever you used. Great work on a small lure . pete


----------



## vc1111

Thanks guys.

Pete, the watercolor effect is achieved by watering down the paint and moving the airbrush very close to the bait with very low pressure.

Here's a few more that I took to the show yesterday, but haven't posted yet. John and I had a great time at the show and was it was a lot of fun hangin' out with all the various OGF members we encountered...


----------



## hazmail

Vince- love these smallies, and by the look of these pics, I don't think you need a polarizer. Beautiful work. pete


----------



## Rowhunter

Wow, Look's great Vince! I see you brought out some eye candy for the show-goers. Do you really have as much time as I think you do on that beautiful Perch? Now that one would just hang on my wall!!! Awesome!!!
To all who attended the show, Thank your lucky star's, as you had no choice but to digest valuable information with these two in the room! I can't wait to see the new lures.

Douglas


----------



## etch

fug, and vince just some awesome baits there, you boys have some serious skills, and talents!

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7

Vince & John...I wish I could have made it to the show...the few who have commented make me believe I missed a good thing...and Vince, the baits you just posted are awesome looking...I really like the perch and the detail you put on it...and I really like the green glitter one...and I really like the...well, you get the idea, they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## rjbass

Real nice stuff Vince, love that mylar green one...

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the kind words, you guys. I appreciate it. Rowhunter, I did have a lot of time in the perch pattern, but it was mostly due to problems the bait gave me. I had to do parts of the painting process several times because I kept making mistakes.

I've been working on a threadfin series. I came up with a template that closely mimics the side profile of a threadfin shad and I've done several paint patterns with it, but the one I want the most is the hardest, which is a "natural" pattern. 

I've made several attempts, but I've had problems getting the pearls on in the hues that I want without having the netting overloading with clear. 

Pictured below is the version which shows the closest I've gotten so far and I still want to capture more of the colors changes that a threadfin shows as it moves in the light. 

I also came up with homemade eyes on this one by layering epoxy. Here's my first finished attempt. I can't wait to try again because I'm learning as I go. This one has only a few drops of actual paint (in the orange under the chin and the red gill slit); the rest is done with straight pearls blended with automotive clear over white primer. You can see from the photos that the changes colors as you move it, but I'm working on a way to make the changes more profound as the bait moves.:

































The next one will have greens and pinks with pearls.

The whole theme of a natural shad is maddening because the plain white base just makes the tiniest flaw jump out at you and I mean a flaw the size of a fly speck.

I blame luredaddy for putting me on this path.


----------



## hazmail

Vince- beautiful, I would like to see that 'live'. pete


----------



## Big Joshy

Im no paint expert but I work with automotive paint for a living. I was just curious vince if you have ever tried pearls over silver foil paint. Or maybe even the metal flake stuff like used on most cars. Or just the plain old silver chrome look like you get in a spray can. I imagine that might produce alot of color variance as you move the bait. Just curious. Ive been tinkering with some baits but I cant post them on this thread cause I didn't use an airbrush to paint them


----------



## peple of the perch

I just got my Badger 360 yesterday, I can't wait to try it out  I also got another 360 and a 100L comming to.


----------



## Rowhunter

Vince,
That threadfin is just stunning. You have developed quite a talent with pearl's. 

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Big Joshy, I have tried pearls over foils, over metal flake, over chrome, lol, even over other pearls. 

Its interesting that you mention the chromes. I've tried a lot of different paints trying to get a true chrome effect. I've found some stuff that comes close, right out of the bottle, but it seems to flatten out as far as brightness the moment you hit it with clear of any kind. I know there are chromes out there to be had, but from what I've read the process involved and the cost is beyond what I think is reasonable for small areas that I'd be covering with the stuff.

Would love to see your baits if you feel like posting them.

Rowhunter, haven't had a report from you lately. I figure you're working on another masterpiece and I'm looking forward to seeing it! 

Our weather here is beginning to show the first signs of breaking and I'm getting the itch to do some casting on the river. I made one trip already, but I only stayed an hour and I mostly tested a half dozen or so newer baits.

I know Larry's getting anxious to go too, but the river is like all rivers and the water has be right as well as the season and the temps. Its one of those things you just can't force.

But in a matter of a few more weeks, conditions _will _be right and the muskies will follow the bait fish around their usual haunts and maybe luck will shine for a few early hookups. 

In the meantime, I may venture out and do some shed hunting and maybe retrieve my camper from our deer camp. After that it will be time to start getting things loaded back in the boat and charge up the batteries after the long winter hiatus. 

Then...smallmouth for a few weekends. I'm really looking forward to that this year for some reason. I'm hoping to get an earlier start on that this year. I'd rather start early and brave the temps a bit, than miss the peak of the bite on Erie.

It's coming...


----------



## bassinjody

i was just bored from sitting around and thought of a frog bait . sorry for the pic.


----------



## fugarwi7

That frog looks interesting...I like the shape...the rear legs look like rubber...are the front ones the same? It really looks like it will do good on the bass!!!


----------



## bassinjody

the legs are from a berkley frog, it has a wild action with the legs .


----------



## vc1111

That was a great idea for the frog, Jody. I like that one. Is that a lip on the front?


----------



## bassinjody

yes, im building one with out the lip also.


----------



## vc1111

I like the idea of having a lip on it. It should shake the legs on that really well.


----------



## walleyevision

Very nice! Great thinking outside of the box.


----------



## bassinjody

ive been playing with crackle agian, tryed a craw pattern hope u guys like.







.


----------



## hazmail

Jody, that looks great, a real brown trout trap. pete


----------



## vc1111

FlatShad, 6 inches, Gold Tennessee shad, blue pearls, carved gill plates. Seems like every time I make one of these, I lose it to a snag at West Branch.  









Spotted *********:


----------



## vc1111

Another in a series of this Threadfin style I concocted this winter. Metallics and pearls, carved and painted eyes:


----------



## fugarwi7

Nice craw bassinJody...is it safe to say your final finish is at the mercy of how the paint crackles?

Vince...really like the green threadfin...did you build-up epoxy to form the eyes? Pretty cool effect!


----------



## etch

just awseome as always vc, wouldnt expect nothing less from you!!!!

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys.

Etch, did you figure out a plan for the parts you needed for your new topwater stuff?


----------



## rjbass

Vince, that last thread fin is really awesome....great work.

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Another great lure Vince, with the usual exceptional finish - are you still using D2T? 
I have been mucking around, making eyes lately, just about got them perfected, all clear, no bubbles etc, then I saw you can buy 100 for $3.99 ! !. pete


----------



## vc1111

Rod, I'm glad you liked that last threadfin. 

Haz, I switched to the darkside about 3 months ago...I'm now using strictly envirotex lite for the finish work. Its a lot slow and a bit more particular, but overall I like the look of it a lot better.

Last summer I also found that it is a bit less prone to hook rash.


----------



## Big Daddy

The freckles on it remind me of a girl I knew in high school...


----------



## vc1111

:d :d :d :d


----------



## peple of the perch

I know this is more for baits but since i don't have the right equipment to make them yet, I thought I would show you guys some things I have made using the airbrush.


----------



## peple of the perch

I have 1 more but it is not loading, but it keeps telling me it was uploaded sucessfully


----------



## rjbass

Cool Peple...

The airbrush stuff is addicting and fun....Here are a couple I have done (not baits)...




























They are kind of beat up because they have been lying around my shop, just did them for fun and practice.

Rod


----------



## peple of the perch

wow, very nice!


----------



## vc1111

I pulled a few baits off the bench today and headed down to the river to test them.

I tested and tuned four baits total...two were fine, one was outstanding, and the fourth was only okay for the effect I was trying to get for the way I built it and the lip I chose to install. The baits are all smaller than what I'm use to building and to a degree this is uncharted water for me; I'm so used to the bigger musky-class baits.

The lip installation is a key factor and it can be used to get a number of very different actions out of a given body style. I love experimenting with the different lips and I pay a lot of attention to it when I'm building.

I have two that I'm finishing now that were made for Lake Erie smallmouth fishing. I came up with a new color that is supposed to be something like an emerald shiner under certain light conditions. I really liked the color and I'll probably use it on a few musky baits just to see what it does. But..first we'll find out if the smallmouth like it in the weeks to come.

Winter is broken. It will begin to warm now. I'm getting pumped and I'm sure you guys are too. 

More later and some pictures of this new color I'm trying...


----------



## vc1111

This isn't the new color I was talking about in my last post, but I just finished it and figured I'd post it. Its a cross between the two prototype jerkbaits I came up with in 07. Its carved from maple and has pearl scaling on the belly. Its 8 inches long with four 3/0 trebles.


----------



## fugarwi7

That is one pretty bait...I like the misted side bars and the little patch of scales around the eyes...I think I will have to try something like that...neat affect and the colors look like they will be attacked the first time a big toothy gets a peak at it! And with hooks coming out of the sides and bottom, the fish won't stand a chance...very nice Vince!


----------



## MadMac

Very nice Vince. Looks like a good color pattern for the Branch. How do the front hooks affect the action? I've never seen that on a hard bait.


----------



## peple of the perch

Quick question, I thought it was only legal to use up to 3 treble hooks on any bait?


----------



## vc1111

I hadn't thought of that. I could modify the bait with a single hook for a tail hook, but does anyone know with certainty if three trebles is truly the maximum legal amount allowed in Ohio?


----------



## peple of the perch

Here is the reg. I was thinking about, but I don't know if it is 3 seprate hooks spread thruought the line or 3 hooks on 1 lure

FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.


----------



## vc1111

It would seem that the three hooks would be per line or per bait, if using only one lure per line. 

I think the exception in the Ohio Admin Code would apply to trot lines, but that is conjecture.

I will remove the tail hook and simply apply a flaptail, since the strike is almost always on the forward portion of the bait. Thanks, Peple. I appreciate your information.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a quick picture of the Stubbydude I painted in an emerald shad pattern. I hope the Erie smallies and walleyes like it. Its about 4 1/4 inches long, with tiny little painted gills slashes, carved from cedar and through-wired, unweighted. Lol, I'm having a ball with these pearl colors. 










I shot some silver pearls over the belly too:









At 4 1/4 inches, I'm hoping the muskies might show some interest too. The lip is a number five resized and the action is pretty lively. That cedar is a great wood to work with. I've got to get my hands on some of the Alaskan Yellow Cedar because rjbass uses it and he's told me I'll be able to skip the through-wiring, which takes some time on the bench. Its fun, and I enjoy it, but it slows the process a bit.


----------



## hazmail

Nice work Vince, very unusual color (here) but would be a real Barramundi killer - I'm with you, the pearls are fun, you never quite know what you will finish up with. pete

ONLY 22 days until I fly out of here.


----------



## bassinjody

heres some more i tryed


----------



## vc1111

Nice, Jody! I like the colors you chose in the bottom one.


----------



## JBlaze

great thread, most informative
Thanks
*I had to edit this post*,
_great thread, most informative
Thanks _
that doesn't do this thred justice. I am an ametuer crankbait builder and from what I have seen here probably always will be  I am in awe of all the talent and information that has been shared in this thread. I keep coming back to it and reading it over and over. Each time, I find myself gleaning more ideas, tecniques and information for building cranks. I make only bass lures and do not sell them although I have given a few away. It is a hobby that consumes every spare minute and invades my thoughts all the time. So thanks for all the pics, the shared tips, techniques and just taking the time to write and post them.
John Blazier


----------



## bassinjody

the first two are repaints and some new ones.















































.


----------



## vc1111

Those are sharp, *Jody*. You're work is improving big time! I like the first four the best. The first one has a watercolor effect on the stripes. Nice!

*JBlaze*, welcome to gang of addicts. Lol, I can tell from your post that you're already hooked too! ..."invades my thoughts" is an appropriate expression. I told Tigger the other day about a stapler I have that I was going to throw away because it was malfunctioning so badly. I threw it in the trash and then thought about Hazmail's homebrew press for making lips...and I fished the stapler out of the trash, thinking I might just be able to use it for something or other. This stuff is nuts. 

Glad to have you aboard, J. You'll find everyone here helps each other an awful lot, so if you have questions or something to add please just jump in.


----------



## JBlaze

Thanks VC1111. I too have been thinking a lot about hazmails gadget for bending lips, and several of his other inventions too. The man has an incredible knack for figuring out ways to do things. The phrase,"Necessity Is The Mover Of invention" fits him perfectly. Like you, I too am a 
tinkerer/packrat and hate throwing away things that might be useful to me someday. 
I have been making wire baits and jigs for many years. Started making cranks about 1½ years ago, sucessfully for about a year. I have caught a few bass on them, a couple of good ones. My biggest problem is time or lack of time to devote to this hobby. I hope to retire later this year and just work part time somewhere. I also am going to become a grandfather in late July. I am looking forward to that. I live in East Tn. I am 55 years old married with 2 grown children and thankful for every day I am allowed on this earth!
Thats a little about me, again Thanks for the welcome.
Can't wait to try out the watercolor effect. Thanks for sharing that.
John


----------



## hazmail

Yes John , one mans trash, is another mans treasure- Look what I found, a laminating machine, 6 speed engine (lure turner), with hot or cold rollers (for rolling foil or poly). I am not game to pull it apart before I come over there, as I may never leave. Great looking lures too John, imagine what they will look like when you have all that time when you retire, I am dreaming of the day!!








Hang onto that stapler Vince, you may be able to save a few bucks on cast brass hinges and make one of these. See you in a few weeks, with one to show you in the baggage.Pete


----------



## vc1111

Another Palm bait for the upcoming season. I put a tail on this one for fun. We'll have to see if it makes any difference to the fish. If not, I'll replace it with a 3/0 Mustad treble.

I foiled this one and toned down the foil with transparent pearls; chopped it out of poplar, painted a very thin gill slash. I detailed the belly also, but didn't take any pictures. Bent and polished Lexan lip; seven coats of envirotex lite epoxy.


----------



## hazmail

Very,Very, Very , nice work Vince - what length/weight is this one? pete


----------



## rjbass

That is a real nice one Vince....great colors! Very cool how you can just barely see the foil. So....seven coats, that means 7 days worth of rotating with Etex???? Like the tail too.

Rod


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
That lure is amazing as always. What type of foil is that?


----------



## bassinjody

awsome bait vince, i love the pearls, i have a dumb question does the bent lip make it have a different action. i have never tryed one.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. 

Pete, I'll have to get the specs for you on these. I'm going to make some smaller ones soon too. My scanner is down and I miss using it. I've got quite a few baits that I'd like to resize.

You've got to show me how to make a lip bending jig when you visit, Pete. I'm hoping we can get together and do some fishing. Might be able to get a few of the guys from this forum together, believe it or not. THAT would be fun! 

When I get a chance I'll weigh that bait for you and get the measurement on the length.

Hey, Rod! The smallies should be warming up soon, buddy. I'm going to start calling for reports soon to see what's going on up there. Larry talked me into going steelhead fishing tomorrow. I don't even know where all my steelhead stuff is; that's how long its been since I've done any steelheading. 

The envirotex does slow you down, but what also happens is after using it for a while, you have an assembly line going with baits in different stages so actually it all works out pretty much the same. Once you get enough baits to certain stages, there's always a handful that are ready for the final coat.

I've been messing around with the through-wiring quite a bit in the last month or so. I have'nt really built that many, but I do enjoy it for some reason. I've also made about a dozen smaller, bass-sized baits. They are all patterns and body shapes that the muskies might eat too, so I'm hoping to get dual use out of them. 

I'm enjoying trying some new colors and patterns too. Like you, I don't like building the same bait too many times, although I have about 8 or 9 Threadfin Shads ready to start and maybe another 3 or 4 Palm baits. I'm going to test them and then give them away. 

I'm going to place an order for some enamels soon. I found a place to get them a lot cheaper than the hobby shop stuff. I"ve hesitated because I don't like the idea of ordering without being able to see the colors, but the prices over the net are so good, I can't really go wrong. 

Also learning a lot of stuff about the pearls and shading too. I choose colors very randomly really, but this year, I'm going to start paying more attention to the mixes and base coats. I'll probably have to take notes, which I hate to do, but there are too many combinations and I sometimes can't remember how to dupe certain hues with the pearls (on a bait I painted say, a month or two ago). Up till now it didn't matter, but to really expand the color palette, I'll need to keep notes for a while at least.

I"m also learning about how to lay out the base colors beneath the pearls. On the stuff done over a white or black base coat, you have to get the surface _perfect_, because that stuff really shows the tiniest flaws and those little flaws make me nuts. I have a few on the rack in the paint shop that I think are ready to go...got the base colors laid out and the surface sealed and ready to squirt. It required that I do a couple of the baits several times and wet sand between coats. If you're airbrush spits even once, you'll have flaws that show through the pearls...that's the main problem I'm trying to eliminate. I've found that if you hold the brush back from the bait, any paint that gets spit toward the bait fall by way of gravity before it hits the bait. The only side-effect is that you use a lot of paint holding the brush back further. It goes on smoother though and with far, far less, spit blemishes on the base coat.

I've also learned some cool stuff when using pearl as a _base_ coat. I have a prototype where I tried that and I was pleased with the results it gives. It was a random thing, but I can get more of the same effect next time, because I'll know what to expect from the combinations.

I'm tired and I'm rambling a bit, but I actually have a lot I've been meaning to share about some of this stuff. 

The main thing is that I'm trying to not worry about getting a bait "finished" within any certain time frame. I'm striving to get to a point where I have a lot of baits in various stages of completion and I try to just leave a bait sit, just leave it alone till I really feel like painting, and am ready to take the bait to the next stage. That's another thing too. I'm adding more stages to the process so that I can give appropriate time to the detailing.

I've also found a cool way to do the fins. I'm still working on it, but when I get it ironed out, I'll post a few pictures and explain how its done. It looks like it will be fairly easy and add a ton of detail to each fin.

I'm going to get some sleep. Catch you guys later. Oh, and stop holding out, you two. and start posting some pictures. Lol, I KNOW you two are doing some cool stuff, but I haven't seen pics in a while.

Call me when you get a chance, Rod. I have a couple things I want to BS about. Nothing urgent though.

Later.

Vince


----------



## hazmail

Vince  I have 6 lures on the go, 3 large (for me) @ 5, and 3 small @ 3. The 3 larger ones are breaking me; again I have some contamination, which I now think could be in the paints. Any part that has pearl sprayed on it is OK, the rest looks like it has been exposed to a smallpox epidemic  dimples, craters, lines and holes everywhere. I spent about one hour yesterday brushing them out (ETex), before it really started to go off, this cured most of them, but still heaps to contend with.
All the larger lures were weighted to be just floating, by the time I fill the craters, they will sink like a brick  so thats why I have not posted any lately - Im frustrated, spend days, shaping and painting them, and screw them up in five minutes. 
Oh YES, that fishing sounds really good, should have heaps of time to be flexible, and work around whatever is organized. Pete

Heres a disaster sample.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Jody. The bent lip should add some strength; it should give a little when hitting an obstruction at speed while trolling. I made a series of the Palm baits with the lip slot parallel to the lateral line of the bait so that I can try different angles by bending the Lexan different ways.

Mark, that is holographic "scrapbooking" paper from Pat Cattan's. Its like a buck a sheet.

Pete, I gotta scoot now to meet Larry, but I'll talk to you later about the contamination thing. That's trouble!


----------



## fugarwi7

WOW...I missed a few days on here and it seems I've missed many new posts...Nice job a the baits Vince and Jody...and Pete, your disaster looks better than most of my good ones LOL. Hope you enjoy your trip to the States and it turns out to be everything you hope it to be! Good time to be in this part as the fishing is starting to kick into high gear! 

I have been busy getting the boat ready and after today all systems are a go! And now I wait, but only for ten more days for my maiden voyage to Mother Erie for the Turtle Creek Gathering and some hungry eyes!! It will be good to see many OGF'ers and slay a few fish as well. I am also excited to hit the outside areas for some trolling and see if any of my baits work!!! Hope to see a few lure builders up there too!

Tight Lines!


----------



## JBlaze

Hey Pete, I like the looks of the mk6 lip former are you going to post details or exploded views of it. Hope you enjoy your trip to the states.
John


----------



## hazmail

Blaze/Fugi - Yes, I have finished the tute, but just need to add one more pic (of locater), give me a couple of days and it should be up.
If you are in Ohio/Michigan, I might just run into you, I should be around that area for about a week, as I think I have said before, it would be great to put faces to all these names. pete


----------



## vc1111

Haz, I thought about the contamination problem you're having and it seems that you might consider clearing the entire bait with the same clear you're using as a vehicle for the pearl powders, presuming your using powders for your pearls.

Other than that, of course, the contamination can be caused by a variety of things, such as a certain type of dust in the paint shop or wood shop areas. Tigger and I had that type of problem on a few baits which were constructed of resins. The dust from the resins is like oil and water when it comes to both paint and clear coating. Its crazy.

Here's shot of what we call "creek chubs." I'm sure there might be a more accurate or scientific name, but anyway, I shot some pictures of these common bait fish found in our Ohio waters. Caught a few of these while steelheading yesterday.

I'm going to try painting a few baits in this pattern as best I can. It is clear that there are similarities between these and other bait fish such as the threadfin shad and even the gizzard shad, both of which muskies and a lot of other species seem to enjoy for dinner.

I tried to use different angles and varying degrees of light to highlight the color shifts and scale patterns:

































If you look closely, you can see how even the color within the eye seems to shift under different lighting conditions. The amount of shading and variety of hues is really amazing.

Also note how the scales are larger on the sides toward the top and then smaller on the very back/top of the fish. They are also more oblong than the netting materials we commonly choose to create scale effects. I also find it interesting how difficult it is to capture the hues and color shifts on these types of "bait' fish. A slight movement of the fish under the same angle of light causes the color to shift from a deeper pearl color to a silvery white that is so bright the image almost washes out during the actual photography process.

I'm going to spend some time trying to emulate at least some of these features on the Threadfin Shad that I make, along with my variations of the AC Shiner, which is a great and versatile bait for a number of species. I'll probably make a few larger and smaller than what I've been building as soon as I can pick up a new scanner to facilitate the resizing of the patterns I've already made.

Lastly, I'd like to make a few jerkbaits and gliders with this color pattern.

Lol, should be tons of fun and might be responsible for an extra musky or two this year.


----------



## rjbass

I have been swamped with customer orders this last few weeks and I finally got time to do some Musky bait experimenting for myself...this first one came out way better than I anticipated for a new bait...6" long and about 1" wide from AYC about 2.25 oz. All heavy duty .092 stainless steel screw eyes and 3X stainless steel split rings, 3/0 VMC cone cuts and hand painted glass eyes. The paint job just kind of happened...this is about as close to flawless as I can get...4 coats of Devcon. I will almost feel bad when a big Musky eats this....almost.












This next one is similar body shape to the first one but wider, somewhat like a rapala super shad rap. It has different action all together. The reason I wanted to show you this one is because of the lip style. Lots of talk about lip styles and bending lips......Somebody was kind enough to share a secret on bending lips and this is the result. This is 1/8" Lexan. Not the greatest looking bait as far as paint jobs go, but it really rocks in the water. Went down to the river today and tried both baits. Both ran well, but this last one really got me excited This one will get bit for sure.....









Thanks for looking....later

Rod


----------



## hazmail

*Rod *- some great work here, and some fantastic firsts . It's great when you get a lure, near as possible to perfect, it's a shame we can't reproduce it on every lure - we just must get everything lined up on the day and it all falls into place.
*Vince* - looks like there is plenty of potential here for your 'Pearls' - it looks, not unlike our "poddy mullet" here, except they don't have the multi color flashes - should be a good learning curve, trying to get all these features onto one lure. 
Thanks for that suggestion, with the pearl paint- I usually wash the whole lure with ethanol before coating, but did not this time. I'm thinking of getting a spray on clear, just to seal the colors and any dust, lint or 'hand fat' under it - doing a few experiments as we speak. thanks again. pete


----------



## vc1111

Lol, Rod, I'll tell you what...those two are just flat amazing. Every time I see one of your new body styles, I say to myself, "Why didn't I think of that?" Those are both very graceful. I like the soft orange under the chin of the top one and the colors on the gill plate...and yes, the second one *is* going to get clubbed.

See, I knew you were holdin' out. We'll have none of that, sir!   

Haz, when I spray the pearls, I usually let the bait dry overnight and then carefully wipe off the powdery overspray before clearing. I'm sure you do the same. The pearls tend to create a lot of very dry overspray, which can create dusty aberrations in the finish clear coat. 

I'm looking forward to carving and painting a few of the Creek Chubs. As I say, I'm playing with different base coats and tints to see if I can get closer to the beautiful colors often found in common bait fish.


----------



## pizza

What an inspirational thread!

BassinJody, I really like your jointed crank design and lipped rattletrap style. I love my lucky craft LV-0(lipped rattletrap style) and am surprised not many manufacturers offer a lipped version rattletrap style lure(LC is the only one I know of), since they run shallower at slower speeds than their non-lipped counterparts(good for shallow rivers) and the lip also causes them to vibrate even more. How is the action of those 2 lures? Any advantages to making the "joint cut" at an angle like you did, or just something to be different. I've never seen one like that before, looks great. Where is your rattletrap weighted? I take it it's non-rattling...or did you manage to incorporate rattles too?

And nice bent "shallow shad rap style" lips, RJBASS. I love those types of lips, have a bunch of SSR's and Salmo's that use that style. 

So many things to learn and look forward too! 

Anyone ever Xray lures to see where/how they are weighted? Any images to share?


----------



## fugarwi7

That first one is a thing of beauty...be prepared to do repairs, cause that one is gonna get slammed!!! As always, you build first class baits...these two are no different! Nice job Rod!!


----------



## vc1111

I've had this popper floating around on my bench for quite a while. I finally squirted some paint on it. It's chopped from a piece of poplar; 3 1/2 inches:


----------



## bassinjody

thanks pizza for the complaments first let me say they both run great, i dont know if the angle cut on the jointed bait does anything different i think it just lookes different. the rattletrap bait does have a tube rattle in it and the weight is in with the front hook hanger .


----------



## vc1111

Hey, Etch...keep an eye on your mailbox .


----------



## vc1111

Wanted a variation of firetiger, so I tried to get a candy red effect on the stripes:


----------



## etch

damn stubby nubbs the suspense is going to kill me, but i also have the wait till the end of may for the teethy guys opener as well , thanxs bro.

Etch


----------



## triton175

Looks sweet Vince.
I love how you get that 3-D effect by painting in layers.
Brian


----------



## RiverRunner88

beautiful vince love those red stripes!


----------



## hazmail

Finally salvaged the 4.5" Brook Trout pattern, and am moderately pleased with the result.










Front on showing the 'pearl effect'.










And a little plain golden something @ 3", with a new coating I am experimenting with. pete

And There Is only 6 days until BLAST OFF


----------



## rjbass

Pete,

Those are really nice...very cool patterns. Nice finishes also. What kind of action does that reverse lip give??? Just curious.

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Rod- the reverse ('platapus') lips, give about half their normal depth (half of 14-15') and a nore lazy action - when trolled. pete


*ONLY 6 DAYS TO GO*


----------



## vc1111

Pete, great trout pattern. And the finish you have is so deep the light is trying to bounce off the bait. Good stuff.


----------



## triton175

Very nice Pete - I like the thin wire line tie & hook hangers. Are they thru-wire? If not, how do you get them to hold in place?

Brian


----------



## hazmail

Thanks guys, I was lucky to get away with the trout pattern finish. 
Brian- these are not through wire, although I machined the slots, I only glued about 1" of twisted wire into the larger one and about half that in the smaller (used D2T), as they will only be used for trout. Also, would you believe I am having trouble getting wire here (another reason they're not thru wire ! !), you would not believe how hard it is, and this country was built on wire !! - When I get back from U.S, I will have to really get motivated and find a supplier, because I am just about out. pete

5 DAYS to LIFT OFF


----------



## Rowhunter

Pete, Those are fantastic. I really love your Trout pattern! Have you considered picking up some supplies on your journey to the states? On second thought, hook's, wire's, lead, just add a battery and you'll never make it through security!


----------



## hazmail

Rowfish - I am scheming to get a new sonar, and some Iwata parts (so expensive here), but no doubt I will also finish up in all the art stores, finding stuff I could probably buy here anyway - this is not to mention the tackle stores. Maybe I should take an extra suit case. pete


----------



## pizza

beautiful work - I bet you could paint an awesome rapala rainbow trout, one of my favorite colors. 

I've been wanting to try a rock bass pattern - your last pic just gave me some ideas .


----------



## Brian.Smith

I neve get tired of looking at your guys work,beautiful.


----------



## vc1111

Hey, Bryan, welcome aboard!

Pete, did you mist pearls over those with fine netting?


----------



## hazmail

Vince - Yes I sprayed pearl over all the colors to lighten it (w/fine netting). I have recently done a couple with reverse pearl, which as you know has some interesting results, I will try and finish them before I leave here, and post them - might even try and bring some, if they are set. pete


----------



## vc1111

Yes, bring a few for sure and we'll get some smallmouths to hang onto them!


----------



## vc1111

Well, I hit West Branch yesterday for the first boating trip of the year. It was good to be heading down the road and see the boat in my rear view mirror.

The first trip is always full of anticipation...hoping you remembered all the boat gear and trying to juggle all the tackle that somehow seems to get scattered over the course of the winter, no matter how much you try to keep it all organized.

I had changed the pigtail on the tow vehicle, and charged the batteries. Changed the oil, and the lube in the lower unit of the trusty old Honda motor. That went smoothly, but I had light that needed changing and the trolling motor battery needs replaced. Lol, its always something when you own something that gets towed. Plus my Blazer is making a unwholesome noise in the right front wheel. Sounds like maybe a bearing is going bad. Have to go see my mechanic friend to find out what's up.

West Branch was about as quiet as it ever gets. A few guys out there like my, trying their best, even though its still a touch early for most species.

I took my nephew with me. He's asked me to show him how to fish and that's been interesting. I had enough gear accumulated over the years that I was pretty much able to outfit him with just about everything for bass, walleye, crappie, and panfishing. Its really amazing how much fishing stuff you pile up over the years...lol, one lure at a time, doesn't seem like much till you sit back and look at the boxes and boxes of gear in the closet.

It should be fun to show him our Ohio waters this year. He's in his thirties and he's a smart guy. He's been scouring the In-Fisherman website and he asks a ton of intelligent questions about all the lakes and different species. He wants to try it all and he wants to do it all at once. I'm looking forward to seeing him with a few Erie smallies at the end of his line this year. Lol, that will spoil him permanently!


----------



## hazmail

I have been experimenting with reversing pearls, it gives an interesting effect in the sunlight. This is one of two, 3" Kauri Pine lures, weight about 11gm's. pete


----------



## vc1111

That is amazing. Pearls are too much fun. Great work, Pete, and that finish is like glass!


----------



## hazmail

Thanks Vince, I think I have sorted the finish problem, still not perfect, but I don't think they ever will be with my eyes - as we all know, the camera can hide as much as it reveals. 
I have another one on the wheel, as I type - last one before I leave here, so will try and post it tomorrow. pete


----------



## bassinjody

heres a few i have been working on.







.







.


----------



## vc1111

Jody, I always like the shape of your baits. That black foiled bait is really sharp.


----------



## hazmail

Marvelous variety here Jody, and that foil looks like it will really flash - has it got a topcoat yet. Pete


----------



## hazmail

Another 'reverse pearl', the last one before I fly out to Kansas City. I can't wait to get back and do a few more of these - I have all sorts of color schemes going through my head, it seems to have great potential. pete


----------



## vc1111

That thing looks good, Pete. I love that reverse pearl. 

I used that same technique on a bait I'll be posting later tonight.


----------



## vc1111

I made this one from cedar and thru-wired it. Its a wake bait for muskies and the body is about 4 1/2 inches long. I tested it recently and it runs great. I'm hoping to use it at dawn, dusk, and after dark.

































I also finished a Palm Bait with a square lip and painted in a color to match Lee Sisson "Texas Red" color, (which he uses on the Sissons and is a color that the muskies seem to favor at Leesville):


----------



## hazmail

These are both great looking lures Vince, but that red, wow, it's the best looking red I have seen, is it auto paint or w/b acrylic. pete


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Pete.

Its a concoction I mixed out of enamels.


----------



## Rowhunter

WOW! Very creative thinking on the topwater unit, it's nice to see it made it all the way through the build process. Beautiful paint work on both, OK ready? TOO PRETTY TO THROW!!! LOL! Oh yeah Vince, what's up with the eye's lately? Time for a "How To".

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Doug, glad you like it. More to follow on all that....

But first...

A funny thing happened on the way to Misquito Lake today...



















































I'm tired now. But as Aaaarnold says, "I'll be back."


----------



## vc1111

Yesterday Larry and I were headed to Misquito to sling some minnows an jigs at the walleyes. On the way up, I called for an Erie report just out of curiosity.

Next thing ya know, we're on our way to Conneaut! We checked our favorite hump on the main lake, but marked nothing to speak of and after about an hour without a hit, we headed back inside the breakwall and up the creek for some steelhead action. We only had about 2 or 3 hours, but we managed to hook about a dozen or so steelhead and landed 5, along with a couple smaller smallmouth and a sucker the size of your forearm. 

It was a blast and I can't wait for the smallmouth to kick in full bore.

We agreed that we should hit the creek in the boat again next year about this time since the steelies are usually active and a lot of other locations are a bit spotty.


----------



## bassinjody

heres one just painted, my buddy took my other craw so i thought i would make another one.hope u like.


----------



## vc1111

Very cool graphics, Jody.


----------



## vc1111

I'm going to post a few pictures of the baits I have in progress and write a little about what I'm working on now. I'd like to share some of the things I've learned in the last year or so. 

I haven't been musky fishing on the lakes at all yet this year, not seriously at least. I've tested a few baits but have mostly sought walleye. I did go to Erie for smallmouth out of Conneaut, but with little success. The smallies just didn't seem to be quite ready yet. I was out on my favorite rock pile recently and did manage to hook a couple, but its been very slow.

I've hit the river a few times, but the conditions in the river dictate your chances for success for the muskies and the conditions have been changing almost constantly and for the most part, the best days of the "river season" have been far less than ideal. We've had too much rain in March and April and too much cold weather to suit me and the I guess the muskies didn't like it much either.

But, I'll be hitting the local haunts soon and I'm looking forward to trying out a few of the newer models and paint patterns. 

I hope you're all enjoying the early season and some of this better weather we've had of late.


----------



## vc1111

Okay, I'm back. I haven't been writing much lately. Don't know why really. I do like writing, but just haven't been in the mood. I think I need a musky. I need to get slammed while casting and slimed during the release. God I love the smell of musky slime in the morning.

But here we go...

I often suggest clearing between paint layers and talk about how it allows you to correct a mistake in the paint work without having to start all over.

Here's a Rocket Shad, which is bait I came up with and have been using for several years now.

I decided to try this one in variation of Orange Tiger, because Orange Tiger has its moments for the muskies on Lessville and Pymatuning. Larry throws it a lot and he does well with it. He once hooked the largest musky I've ever seen but lost it at the boat. It slugged an Orange Tiger bait, which in my opinion, is predominantly a yellowish bait. So...I decide to use a yellow base coat and I'll add orange pearls and some other colors later.

Here's the bait with two steps in the painting process completed....










I painted the yellow pearl on the sides and added just a shot of florescent orange on the back. I then cleared the bait with envirotex. 

See, I really didn't know what else I wanted beside the base colors on this, but it didn't matter because after I clear it, I can actually change my mind if I don't like the way the bait is coming along...and in this case I did just that...I changed my mind.

I started by trying some watercolor stripes and as I got into it, I stopped and decided that I didn't care for watercolor look against the yellow. For some reason, it just didn't look like what I wanted...so I took a cloth dampened with turpentine and wiped off all the paint and started over.

I went with the perch-type striping you see above and this time, I did NOT change my mind...but...when I was done with the striping, I was not satisfied with how it was laying out for me. It didn't have the crisp look on the edges of the stripes that I was trying to achieve....so I wiped it off _again_.

Now that sounds like a lot of work, but it isn't. Because of the underlying epoxy clear coat, the paint is easily and quickly removed. In this case, I used enamels (which I favor over water-based paint), but you can just as easily wipe of the water based stuff...in fact, its actually easier to remove, even if you've "heat set" it with a blow dryer or heat gun.

So on my second attempt on the perch stripes, I slowed down a bit and got it about the way I had in mind.

Here's a top view and a bottom view...

















Note that the belly hook-hanger is not installed yet. I often leave that off until I'm almost done with the bait, because it gets in my way when I'm putting scales on the belly. Even when you're just fading the belly colors onto the bait, the hook-hanger can cause the paint to veer around and create an over spray effect where you don't want it.

Also note that after spraying the stripes on the sides, I can wipe off any over spray that got down on the belly area...because the bait was cleared after the base coats were done. This allows a nice clean job with fewer over spray "errors" because you can simply remove them before clearing again and proceeding with the next steps. 

I often do the belly area last. I am sometimes undecided as to what colors I want on the belly until the bait is just about done. This one would look okay with either pearl white scales, which is what I'm leaning toward now, or even orange all the way along the belly with florescent red under the gills/chin area of the bait. No need to worry about it now...all I have to do is keep that area clean of over spray between painting phases and I'll have my choice of colors and scale patterns too.

Now if you're going to spray the belly with silver pearl, orange, or some other color other than white, a little over spray on the belly can actually help, believe it or not. It adds some contrast when you lay the mesh over the white and spray any color other than white. More on that some other time, but suffice it to say that a "mottled" color under the netting can create a beautiful scaling effect, especially on the belly area.

Now take a look at the back of the bait: See how I just let the stripes stop near the top of the bait? No big deal because I'll be adding something over the back (haven't decided just what yet) and the stripes will blend in with whatever I spray over the back area.

Now note the FLAWS near the lip slot...Uh huh! See the gaps in the paint, spots were the paint isn't quite right? That too can be corrected after I clear the bait now. I'll clear the bait and when I paint the head and gill details, I'll be able to cover those flaws and you'll never know they were there. Lol, there are one or two others in the actual base coats, but I covered them with the perch striping. 

I hope this helps, at least a little bit, for some of you guys who are working on your first few baits. I learned a lot of this by trial and error...and the operative word is "error."   

If I have time, I'll shoot a few pictures of the head/gill detail painting process as this one goes along further. I have a few more to post, although they're further along in the process, but we could talk about the processes for those also.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Very informative post. I'd like to see more like this. It gives myself and I'm sure others, ideas on how to paint like a pro. Thank you and keep it up!


----------



## fugarwi7

Nice looking baits Jody...very cool! And great post Vince...it is nice to know the pros have to back track sometimes...seems I do all of the time...I will be posting a few new ones later, which hold true to your "clear coat and start over if necessary" method! LOL


----------



## eyesman_01

I too have been out of the cave for a while, getting the boat ready for the first outing at Turtle Creek, now spring has arrived and so has all the yard work, gardening, etc.

Thought I'd post my latest (not greatest). I've had them done for a few weeks and they went to Erie with me. Only a few saw water, the bite was on spoons.

Anyway, just for the record, (I'd already told TIGGER), that holographic foil is a PITA! Laid down nice at first, got all the wrinkles at the seams laid down, smoothed out, figure this is gonna be one awesome looking bait.... WRONG!

Once the foil is laid I put the first coat of epoxy on. That's when all hell broke loose. The bait started coming delam'd at the seams, wouldn't lay back down, and when one spot did, another would pop up. Finally said to hell with it and just let it set up like it wanted to. Once cured, sanded the seams down to some resemblance of the original contour. Made the mistake of not adding another coat of epoxy before paint (worried about weight).... flaws are very prominent through paint. Second coat of epoxy, more sanding, more paint, more epoxy....... End results I am less than pleased with.









So, after this fiasco, I decided to do a couple more with simple paint jobs to get my moral back up. A copy of one of TIGGER's color schemes, and my first firetiger. 









Results gave my moral a boost and decided it was a good ending to wintering out in the cave. As weather permits (rainy days), I'll go back down and tinker (toying with Swede's super sealer now) now and then. I've been painting more spoons and need to get some harnesses made up before long. 

What free time I have with good weather I'd like to be out on the lake. Hope to see you guys out there too. Thanks for helping pass the long winter hours away. Look forward to seeing you again next winter. Til then, TIGHT LINES!

Brian


----------



## rjbass

eyesman,

They look pretty good to me....I know what you mean about that holographic foil. I have worked with it and had to build several coats of epoxy to cover the seams and the bait got bigger than I wanted. Anyway, all those baits look great and I am sure they will get eaten. Nice job on the fire tiger.....

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7

Dude, that fire tiger looks perfect! And although you struggled with the foils, they look darn good too...I am not sure what you use to glue down the foils, but I have been using foil sizing adhesive and it seems to work for me...goes on clear and tacks to a white finish and seems to hold well enough to get that first coat of epoxy on without lifting...also I have learned that when the epoxy gets almost cured (extremely tacky), you can burnish those pesky edges back down and they stay put...I have had the stick-on eyes pop off and I just wait until I can give them a good press back into place and they stay put...smooth clear coat is shot, but a minor sanding and another coat and it is as good as new...much less work than sanding down ridges and risking sanding into the foils...anyway, great job on the recovery of these baits and good luck on the lake this season....and your spiderman cometh!!
Tight Lines


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, those look really nice and I see no noticeable flaws in the final products.

Some of the holographic foils come with their own adhesive backing, which is sensitive to the solvents in epoxy. Its hard to tell in advance whether or not the adhesive is going to get squirrelly on you when you apply the epoxy over it. Some foil adhesives have that tendency, others don't.

If you have automotive clear, you might try sealing the foil with that type of clear first and then applying your choice of epoxy clear coating. Automotive clear, such as "Innercoat Clear" is very versatile stuff and can be used for sealing between layers of painting along with tinting and creating transparent colors from enamel paints. It tends to dry almost before it contacts the surface and when it doesn't it still sets up very quickly. Because of its fast set up time, it should provide a protective layer between the foil and the solvents in the epoxy.

The epoxies have a long enough set up time that the solvent lays against the edges of the foil long enough to start eating the adhesive backing that comes with some foil products. You probably noticed the edges lifting and curling a bit. I've had it happen also and it drives you nuts.


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks guys. Yes, I am very pleased with the way the firetiger turned out. Was better than my expectations. However, the fish didn't think it was so appetizing it's first trip in the water. No takers. But by no means am I discouraged either. It has a shallower lip and I believe I just didn't have it down there far enough for them to notice it.  Better luck next time.

Thanks for the tips on the foil. I hadn't had any problems with the rest of the foils til I got to those. It makes sense a different adhesive would react that way. I'll have to give it another shot some day. If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## jshbuckeye

I seen eyesmans bait he was very critical of them I personally thought they looked great and am sure they will all get some fish.


----------



## vc1111

I'm finally getting caught up on the lawn, the mower, the boat, the paint shop, and the rest of the stuff on the long list of Spring mayhem. Anyway, I'm going to go find the camera (lol, its either in the boat, the wood shop, or in one of my "river tackle bags." I want to post an update of the yellow/orange Perch Rocket Shad that is seen a few posts ago.


----------



## vc1111

Here's where I left off with this Rocket Shad:









After clearing the bait with envirotex, during the next painting session...

I added the scale pattern to the back of the bait:









Shot the scale pattern on the belly in gold pearls and installed the belly hook-hanger:









And finally added the gill plates:









Next I'll install the lip with Devcon 2 ton epoxy and add the eyes. Finally I'll add the red gill slash behind the gill plate and maybe a shot of red or orange beneath the chin and between the two gill plates.muskie's teeth. After that, I'll add 4 coats of envirotex, which will make a total of 6 coats between the wood and the musky teeth.


----------



## bassinjody

heres a few new ones made from basswood.















..







.







.


----------



## vc1111

Jody, I like that speckling you did on the bottom one.

Here's a Palm bait just off the drying rack:


----------



## fugarwi7

Nice looking baits, both Vince and Jody...not much action on here so it is nice to see a few good ones still being made...Vince, I noticed from your tutorial that the back scale pattern was added much later than the sides, but the scale pattern blends in so nicely...is it safe to assume you are lining up the scaling material with the existing scales so when you paint the next step the transition from previously painted to newly painted is indistinquishable? HUH?..is that really a word??


----------



## vc1111

Fug, I lined up the mesh. That bait is on the wheel right now and I'm looking forward to throwing at Leesville. I put a small lip on it and I'm hoping it runs shallow for me while casting and maybe only 6 to 8 feet down while trolling it with a longer line.

Here's a couple more I'm finishing up. This one's for Larry. I used both Createx and enamels to blend the golds and I hit it with silver pearl on the sides and the back of the tail:

















This one I'll be throwing and trolling. I tried to mottle the golds and used some pink pearl on the lower sides.


----------



## vc1111

Finished the perch Rocket Shad. I put a shallow running #5 lip on it to keep it higher in the water column when trolling and it should twitch well over the weeds. Now if we could just get some decent weather to get the muskies moving a bit:

















Also finished a modification of the AC Shiner (for Leesville), which I guess I'll call the VC Shiner, since overall its quite a bit different than the original AC Shiner. The action is very similar to the ACShiner...Carved from cedar and through-wired; unweighted:


----------



## rjbass

Great stuff Vince....like em all.....

Rod


----------



## goolies

Beautiful baits Vince! As usual.


----------



## triton175

That shiner is great - You are the master!

Brian


----------



## chappy

Nice Vince, I like the vc shiner


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the comments, you guys, I appreciate them.

I'm starting a new project and I'm going to post some of the more salient points. Friday evening I started remodeling the paint booth. The reason for starting this has to do with the design flaw in the booth I built last year. 

I attached the exhaust blower directly to the back of the booth (on the original paint booth) and after reviewing the video sent to me by rjbass I became aware of the fact that eventually the blower squirrel cage would become contaminated and basically loaded with paint particulate. Because the squirrel cage is so close to the paint booth the paint particles attach themselves to it and dry on it. The accumulated paint causes the cage to get thrown out of balance.

The imbalance can be corrected by occasionally knocking some of the crud off the cage, but two other problems remain... one is the increased fire hazard and the other is the fact that the motor bearings are also subjected to overspray accumulation.

It has finally reached critical mass and the motor bearings are "squealing." Lol, its driving me crazy when I paint because it has a sound reminiscent of a torture victim having a bad day. 

I acquired a new blower, a larger one, from a good friend of mine in the HVAC business and I'm going to segregate the blower assembly from the paint booth. I'm going to build a new box, which is nearly complete and place it in the room beneath my paint shop. I'll connect the paint booth to the exhaust/blower box via 4 inch plastic hoses. 

I've never tried this, of course, and I'm working through the physics of it all. I'm trying to strike a balance between suction within the booth and the exhaust needed for the blower to function properly...

I'll have some questions and maybe a few of you guys may be able to help me out.

I'll post some pictures of what I've got so far. If you build, you may find it interesting. I know that The Rookie is also thinking of building one and asked me to post a lot of pictures so he could have something to work from when he starts his new paint booth project.

More to follow...


----------



## walleyevision

Very nice VC! Every one of your baits look great! That VC Shiner should get em.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Seriosously you are THE MAN
and seriously this is the thread of all time


----------



## vc1111

Thank you, walleyevision and NorthSouth.

Here's a shot of my existing paint booth. You can see that I had attached the exhaust fan directly to the back of the paint booth. This eventually led to problems as the paint collected on the fan blades:

















Here's the newer, larger furnace blower I acquired. I don't know what cfm it is, but my friend in the HVAC business said it was about the size used in a furnace for about a 1500 square foot home:









First I enclosed the new unit in a box. I took my time and designed the box as best I could. I used scrap plywood I had left over from other projects. It worked out pretty well and I was able to use 3/4 ply on almost the entire box. For the interior framing I used 2 x 2's that were left over from about a year ago when I finished the interior of the paint shop with framing and drywall.

Next I removed the old exhaust fan from the paint booth and cut in the holes for the closet flanges, which I picked up at Home Depot for about $4 each:









I then cut holes in the floor of the paint shop, which I really didn't like doing, but I guess I can always patch the holes later, if need be, and I really wanted the blower out of the paint shop. The box for it measured nearly 2x2x2 feet and that's a pretty big box, plus I wanted the noise of the blower out of the room. Its nice to be able to hear the stereo when painting and the hiss of the airbrush is a way of audibly telling how much paint is being released. Quiet is not just nice, its almost a requirement. I ran 4 inch corrugated pipe (or whatever that stuff is called) from the booth through the floor to the room below the paint shop. The pipe was also pretty reasonable...about $5 for a ten foot piece:









In the room below the paint shop, I mounted the box containing the exhaust fan:









Of course, its not finished yet. I have to run the wiring to it and arrange to have the on/off switch on the paint booth. I also have to figure out the exhaust from the box to the outside of the shop. I'll be talking to my HVAC friend to see what type of flex pipe is available out there. I'll need to make the final exhaust travel about 6 feet up to the screening shown near the header by the joists shown here: 









I tested it tonight and it functions great! I'm really ginned up about this, because I'll have a quieter work area, and the suction into the back of the booth is outstanding. I may not even need to wear a respirator for most applications, but I'll probably wear one anyway:

Here's what it looks like with the hoses attached and the old fan hole plugged with a piece of 1/2 inch plywood:









Here's a shot showing the clearance required behind the booth. The plastic pipe is pretty stiff and you can't really bend it at a direct 90 degree angle, so you need to hold the paint booth away from the wall about about 14 inches or so...not bad, really. Not much loss of space as a result:









The purpose of all this was to segregate the exhaust fan from the paint booth to preserve the life of the fan itself, which goes out of balance from the paint particulate collecting on the blades. Also, with mine the paint was causing the bearing to squeal. It was driving me nuts. 

Supposedly the corrugation of the flexible plastic pipe will cause the paint to dry prior to contact with the blades of the fan. I'll be checking it periodically to be sure, but the paint from an airbrush does have a tendency to dry rather fast as it travels through air. The short distance between the airbrush and fan on the old assembly I had did not allow sufficient time. Instead, of course, it dried on the blades of the fan. I got about a year out of it, and overall, its too much work to build to get only a year's use.

Bottom line: If I had to do it again, I do it this way first. Boxes are a pain in the butt to build, but it was worth it.


----------



## fugarwi7

Vince, you never cease to amaze...your workmanship is always stunning...Great job!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Fugi.

I talked to my HVAC buddy today. He advised me to run another pipe from the paint booth to the blower in order to feed the blower more air. Or he said I might just rewire the motor to a slower speed. It has a number of available speeds depending on which wire you hook up, I guess. I may see if I can make that adjustment to the motor without burning down the garage. 

He also advised me that there is a 14 inch diameter flex pipe available that I can run from the exhaust fan to the exterior of the garage so that the fumes aren't venting in the downstairs area of the shed attached to the garage (below the paint shop.

Lastly, I'll need to run a wire for the switch attached to the paint booth so I can turn the exhaust fan on and off while painting.

I've used it twice this week for a few hours and it really evacuates the fumes nicely. All in all, I'm glad I took the time to get it modified. I'll need to tune the air flow before next winter though, because as it stands now it'll suck the heat out of the room pretty fast. It really draws well.

I got a few baits finished in my spare time this week too. I'm giving one to a friend of mine who's heading to Canada for a fly in pike/walleye trip. He was pretty pumped up about this trip so I figured I give him a bait that he can use to trigger a few of those fat Northerns up there. I hope he gets better weather up there than we've had here the last few weeks. Its been a bit on the cool side.


----------



## eyesman_01

Vince, you'll be much happier with your paintbooth setup using that fan. Just make sure to vent from the fan directly outside. You don't want those fumes building up, and they'll go to the lowest area available. Mine has worked great. I notice using spray cans at times I could use a little more hose length for drying time (from booth to fan). Otherwise, using the airbrush, have had no problems with buildup.

Keep up the great work.


Brian


----------



## vc1111

As I mentioned, I'm giving this Threadfin Shad to a friend of mine tomorrow morning. I kind of like the overall pattern and I'll probably make another for my tackle box:

















This one is in Texas Red with gold pearl overtones. I added an internal rattle, which I made from the handle of an acid brush. The belly has gold pearl scaling, which fades to gold near the tail. The gold overtones are also over the Texas red on the sides of the bait near the bottom, but only show when the light hits the bait at certain angles:


----------



## hazmail

Hey Vince, I'm back in the land of red dust and dead grass. My, you have been busy since I last saw you, you may need a seat belt to stop getting sucked into that spray booth- looks great, nothing like 'over specking' something we build, you can always reduce things a little, but it's hard to increase performance once built. How did you get on with your car problems???pete


----------



## JBlaze

Hi Pete, glad your back on line, hope you had a great time in our good ole USA. Wish I could have been at the gathering. Sounds like everyone enjoyed it. 
John


----------



## hazmail

Thanks John, had a ball, but as always it's nice to be home again. 
I still can't believe how big an industry fishing is and how much water there is there. 
Vince generously gave me a one day tute on everything fishing, that guy is a ball of knowledge, and I'm off fishing Tuesday to try out a few of his tips. pete


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, eyesman. I'm going to be running a 10 foot piece of 14 inch insulated flex pipe from the box I built to the exterior of the garage. The 14 inch pipe is a type of stuff used for heat runs in commercial and residential buildings.

I also added a third hose from the paint booth the exhaust fan in order to feed the exhaust fan a bit more air. 

The results? Overall, it has wonderful capacity to pull the fumes from the room and the booth itself. Last night, just before we sat down to fire up "UFC 84 Ill Will," I was painting for a few hours. At one point, I put down a paper towel for a moment and it caught sucked out like it was attached to a string! So I'll be keeping a furnace filter in front of the exhaust ports inside the booth from now on.

Pete, glad to hear you made back home safely. I really enjoyed our time together and I'm looking forward to your next visit. My Cooper had had some type of fuel or air intake problem for a moment when I was talking to you. I pulled over for a moment, shut it off, restarted it, and its been fine since. Who knows?


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I made our way down to Piedmont on Saturday. We had talked about where to go and since Leesville and West Branch seem a bit slow in getting started this year. We decided that despite the extra travel and gas Piedmont would be out best bet.

We arrived at our number one casting spot at about 10:30 in the morning. Within a matter of minutes, I had what looked to be a mid-40's fish take swing and a miss at the shallow-running ********* I was working over the top of the weed edge. 

That seemed to be a good sign and a great way to start the day. We hit a few more of our favorite weed beds, but didn't raise anything else.

We tried trolling to no avail. We were marking fish in all the right places, but found no takers.

Larry came up with the idea of making our way to a spot where we've often raised fish, but never actually caught one. I agreed that since we'd raised one in the submerged weeds, this other place held some promise.

Within minutes after we settled in and began casting I had one snatch up my firetiger Stogie Jerk. The dang thing caught me sleeping and I didn't really get a good hook set. The fish was gone as fast as he appeared. 

It always amazes me how they can manage to let go of all those hooks. Mine are usually especially sharp at all times and if you just pass your hand too close to them, you're usually going to be reminded by some paralyzing pain that those hooks mean business. How does anything manage to spit a mouthful of those razor points?

After thoroughly probing that weedy area with cranks and jerk baits, we once again tried trolling. Piedmont is just such a beautiful place and its hard not enjoy a day bobbing around those emerald colored bays and straights. 

After about another hour or so of trolling, I told Larry, "They're in the weeds; we just need to go back in and try and dig one out." We headed back to the same weed bed where I had rolled the fish about an hour earlier. I put on the same firetiger Stogie Jerk and began firing away. It didn't take long and once answered the call...a chunky 38 1/2 incher clobbered that jerk bait...









Although I had caught a smallish musky at Leesville on Memorial Day, this somehow felt like the first of the year for me. It felt good. Throwing jerk baits is my favorite way to catch muskies and it isn't all that often you can get such consistent action.

Later in the day, just before we left, I had a fourth fish follow and a cast or two later, I had another grab the shallow-running *********. 

Only boated the one, but it was certainly a fun day. I wounded up boating one and raising or hooking a total of four others.

The water at Piedmont was clear, the weeds, like Leesville are a bit sparse yet. If we weren't familiar with the lake and the productive spots, it may have been a much tougher day of fishing. As it was, the trolling seems to be incredibly slow for this time of year. Hopefully, it will improve soon as the waters warm up some.


----------



## etch

awesome fish, great story, love reading whenever you write,, and in the weeds you say eh??. should have thrown the frog ,lol

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Etch, I hate to say it, but I might just break out your frog this weekend. I might have to ask you for a replacement if it gets badly hammered though. I just hate to think of that beautiful frog getting the tar smashed out of it. 

That day was one of those that I live for. After a while it was apparent that there was something of a pattern going on. The fish I caught came out of about 11 feet of water to hit my jerk bait. There were weeds down about 4 feet beneath the surface and the bait only goes down about 2 feet. 

The ********* I was throwing that also saw some action actually runs even shallower, about 1 1/2 feet down, which works out great over submerged weeds.

There's nothing like having a hog coming rocketing out of the weeds to smash a jerk bait. I just can't tell ya how much I enjoy that. Its addictive and it makes the whole trip and all the preparation worth it for me.

I can't wait to go again this weekend. I hope there still lurking in those weeds. I have a few more tricks up my sleeve that I'd like to try...including your frog!


----------



## etch

go ahead and kill it vince, i have 1 or 2 hundred more here i can replace it with lol, and working on more super version frogs now , wink wink

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Well, its Friday morning and I'm looking forward to getting out in the heat of the day this weekend for some casting and trolling for the muskellunge. 

Hopefully the trolling will start to pick up a bit this weekend. So far this year, its been poor for Larry and me. I actually prefer to cast, but I don't care to cast all day and trolling can be exciting because, well, you never know what lurks out there size-wise; you could hook King Kong when you least expect it.

I've got a few new baits ready to try and I'm pretty excited about that. Firetiger is always a good color and its a good color on a lot of different waters here in NE Ohio, so I've been shooting quite a bit of it lately. I made a FlatEye in cedar and through-wired the thing. Its one of the liveliest baits I've ever made. I'm almost hoping it isn't too lively. It really jumps around when you cast it or troll it. It is not that it won't run; it runs great. I guess I'm just not used to that much action in a bait that big. Its painted in Speckled Firetiger and I'll post it later this morning. 

I also have a poplar FlatEye ready for this weekend in more a standard/classic Firetiger pattern and I'm going to put that bait through the wringer this year. I intend to cast it and troll it with abandon, bouncing it off of every stump and rock we encounter, hoping to trigger a strike that way.

Finally, I have some Threadfins, which is a newer style for me for 2008 and I've been toying around with different variations of the actual natural threadfin shad pattern. I'm making a few with somewhat elaborate paint schemes and others with almost extremely simple paint schemes to see what the fish like. I've learned a few new things about painting in the process too, which has been fun. I'm probing the latitude of the pearl powders which I often like to use and its a blast. The effects of the pearl powders are subtle. In fact, they're actually very tough, if not impossible to photograph. But they are really rewarding to use because they produce so many amazing effects and at times they produce almost unpredictable results. 

Anyway, I've had some successes and a few failures trying new things this year with the lures and its been fun all the way around. I don't really mind the failures, believe it or not, because you can learn a lot about building by pushing the limits of bait style and lip modifications. Lol, when you push it too far, the bait just won't go and its actually a bit comical sometimes. I'll post one of my failures today also...its a bait for which I tried a new lip that just didn't work. I tried cutting out the lip and I may yet try inserting another, but I was a bit pissed last night and threw the thing in the trash. At any rate the lip failed and I'm still not sure the effort of replacing the lip is worth it.

Lastly, I'm trying out a copy of the AC Shiner this year...I'm calling it the VC 
Shiner because its actually a modification of the original in a number of ways. I've modified the lip, the body style and of course the paint patterns. I'm going to make a few in Texas Red, which is a Lee Sisson color that has been proven time and again at Leesville. I'm also making a few in more of a standard Tennessee Shad and a few that are just plain experimental colors. Will they work? We'll see...  

Photos to follow..........


----------



## jerkin

Vince, I had one that I just messed up the lip on also. What I did was quick and worked fairly well if you want to try it. I clamped the lip in a vise vertically and cut it off square as close to the bait as I could then used a dremel to knock the corners off so it would sit flat on the table. I laid it on my bandsaw and just slowly went into the lip a little at a time until I got most of it out and cleaned it up with the dremel.

You can tell it's been changed but it's not real noticeable. I figured a half hour to swap lips on a bait I spent probably 6 hours on wasn't bad. With the painting skills you have you could probably touch it up to where nobody would even notice. I didn't bother because I would have messed it worse,lol. But I don't think the muskies will care. Hopefully I'll find out Sunday!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Jerkin. I appreciate the tips. I'd tried something similar but I widened the lip slot a bit on the lower side and it disgusted me. But I'll post it anyway; it'll show the effort to recut the lip slot...and the amount of work I had in the bait prior to the lip failure. I got clever and tried a new lip with that particular bait. I had too many hours in the paint work to do that, but I'm usually pretty accurate when it comes to gauging new lips or variations of tried and true lip shapes and sizes. I'll get to that bait later...

For now here's the cedar FlatEye, which is an 8 inch unweighted bait in Speckled Firetiger:









I shot the above in enamels and this standard Firetiger in Createx with a shot of Opal pearl over the whole finish and homebrew ruby red eyes:

















And here's a Palm Bait in Firetiger with an internal rattle and my custom eyes:









I'll try to post the rest later this evening if I can...


----------



## fugarwi7

As always Vince, those are real beauties... I love firetiger finishes and with your extra touches, they really are sharp...no doubt the fish will slaughter them too!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Fugi. Firetiger is a lot of fun to paint and its such a "go to" color.

Here's a shot of the bait where I misjudged the lip angle and size. The lip slot is straight, but I had bent the Lexan. You can see where I cut just a little too much from the bottom of the slot. Now if you look closely you can see that in the back of the lip slot there's just enough left of the original slot to square up the lip when I try again. In other words, I can fill in the part where I cut out a bit too much. I've only tried recutting a lip a few other times (thank God), so its not something I'm really familiar with:










Here's a couple shots showing the detail I had added, mostly using different pearls to get a "flip-flop" effect:

























It's probably worth trying a new lip, because it should be a fish-able bait, but I hate ANY imperfection in the lip installation process and thats what had me so disgusted...knowing that even if it runs, it wasn't right the first time.


----------



## fugarwi7

I am curious how you will fill in the space left by your cut. I have cut the slot too big a few times and this is how I fixed the error. I made shims out of foil to cap over the lip. I cut it to fit inside the lure body so you don't see it and it allowed me to get a very snug fit. You can double stack if one piece doesn't provide a tight fit. Check out the pictures to help see what I did. How will you do it?


----------



## vc1111

Fug, I'll probably be able to fill a gap that size with extra epoxy, but in the past I've used shims made of toothpicks, which can be inserted and cut off flush with an Xacto knife.


----------



## vc1111

At 8:00 Saturday Larry and I met at the usual place. We loaded the gear from his car to mine, threw the food and ice in the boat and headed south toward Piedmont once again.

Its quite a drive. We always have plenty of time to catch up one the week past and discuss tactics for the day ahead. Unlike Pymatuning and West Branch, Piedmont and Leesville place us on highways that I normally don't travel in my normal course of work. The roads in those areas are surrounded by beautiful hills and pass through the small towns that make up most of Ohio and really most of America.

On the approach to Piedmont, we actually drive across the dam area and get a chance to size up the lake. On this fine Saturday morning the lake looked excellent...great color, a little chop, but not too much.

Just after passing the dam, I noticed the "Lake Piedmont Inn" along the highway near the dam. It looks pretty good although I've never stayed there. I've never spoken to anyone who has either, but if its decent and clean, it might be a nice option for a long weekend of musky fishing. 

We made our way to the launch area and slid the boat into the beautiful deep green waters. 

As usual, we started getting the gear in the boat organized and snapped on the baits we figured we'd need and then we made a few casts in the bay near the marina launch area.

For some reason I had nagging doubts about the day right away. Those doubts escalated a bit when we raised nothing in the marina bay, which is our "warm up" spot. 

We made our way to Spot #1 and again raised nothing. Spot #2...nothing. Uh oh...this does not feel good. Spot #3 also yielded nothing although the weeds there have really shot up in the week since we visited that location.

Now Spot #4 is a killer spot. Its as consistent as Spot #1 and the only reason it isn't Spot #1 is because we follow a logical order of travel to these places. But Spot #4 was also a blank.

We began trolling and the trolling also just "felt wrong." Don't ask me why, I just haven't had much faith in the trolling so far this year. It might be because of the somewhat late start all fishing seems to have experienced this year. Unfortunately, despite working the water column from top to bottom, over structure, near weed edges, and in the open water, with all manner of baits at various speeds, we caused nothing to be triggered.

Now I wish I could tell you that we eventually figured out the puzzle, but I can't. We didn't. 

We did hear of a few smaller fish being caught but for the number of people we spoke with, it did seem that things were changing as the water has begun to warm.

At one point, I saw a pontoon slowly pass along the shoreline and in its wake the bait fish were jumping from the motor's vortex. Just a few seconds after that I saw a bronze green musky rise up and slash down through the confused bait fish. It made me smile. The muskies soon learn how to take advantage of the boat traffic. Its no wonder they are often caught right in the wake of the boat with lures presented on short lines.

We gave it our best Saturday, but we did not break the code. We had no follows, no fish slashing at the baits near the weeds, and no hookups or rips while trolling. Musky fishing is like that sometimes. Just when you think you're on to them, they will humble you. Larry and I cannot complain though. We get our fair share and it is very rare that we run into El Skunkus Maximus on Piedmont. Piedmont is usually good to us, but Saturday it was not.

So...back to the drawing board. Do we go to Piedmont again next weekend? Do we "wait it out" and hope that either the trolling or the casting there picks up for one reason or another. Or do we venture on to say, Pymatuning? Or maybe take a swat at Leesville again? I'm hearing a few things about West Branch too, but still nothing to really count on...and then there's a Western Pennsylvania musky lake that is calling to me also...

???


----------



## hazmail

Vince - very descriptive, not sure of the name of that lake we were on, but it felt like I was there again. Being there is gold, catching fish is a bonus, hope you crack it soon - 
It has been the same here with the winter trout, they are in beautiful condition, but very few and far between. pete


----------



## vc1111

Pete, the pictures are from Piedmont. You and I fished Leesville that day. Both lakes are beautiful and are somewhat similar...in the hills and nicely isolated from the daily rat race. 

Here's one I just finished. Its 5 inches long:


----------



## vc1111

Again, I'm working on variations of the threadfin shad, with all its colors. This one is purposely muted though. Its done with 7 colors of pearl powders. The only paint on this lure is the blue scaling seen along the top of the back. The rest is done with all pearl powders and innercoat clear. There is some color shift as a result of the heavy pearl usage:


----------



## hazmail

Vince- don't know what a thread fin shad is, but those details/colors are awesome, you're getting me motivated -

I have been cleaning out the shed and building shelves since I got back, could not stand the mess any more - have not carved or painted a lure for a month. I have 12' x 8' shelving across the back of the workshop now, so I will no longer have to work around piles of tools, I hope. pete


----------



## fugarwi7

Wow Vince...those two are beautiful...the layered pearls have to be awesome in the real...the photos couldn't possible do them justice...and the green one with orange/black dots and black speckle looks like a fish killer...I think that pattern would do well on a walleye bait on Erie too...I need to get something like that going, if you don't mind me copying!!


----------



## vc1111

Pete, if my bench isn't cluttered, I don't know where to find stuff. Glad you like the baits. I'll be looking for some of your new stuff soon.

Brian, speaking of new stuff, you haven't posted anything new for a while either. What's up??? I hope that pattern does good for you on Erie. If it does let me know. There's a captain up there that wanted me to build three for him for walleye with three different patterns.

Here's a VC Shiner in firetiger. Its also through-wired cedar. Gotta have one in firetiger, right? 









I've also go a modified Stubbydude in Firetiger from through-wired cedar, but its still on the wheel. I actually used Devcon 2 on it for the clear coat, which I haven't used in a long time. I chose the Devcon 2 for that bait to sort of armor-plate the sides a bit because its made of the softer cedar wood. I put two coats of clear on so far and I'm going to fish the bait that way tomorrow. Then I'll bring it home and hang 3 or 4 more coats of Envirotex lite directly over the Devcon to build up the final clear coat finish a bit. I'll probably wet-sand the Devcon epoxy a bit before applying the Etex over it.

After this next batch is done, I'm going to be making up a dozen or so jerkbaits. I'll give away most of them. Rjbass gave me some Alaskan Yellow Cedar and this evening I made a Stogie Jerk out of a piece of it. I also made another out of poplar and I'm going to make quite a few from pine. I've got the weighting on this particular jerkbait nailed and its been doing well for me since I made the first one last summer so I'm going to make some more for gifts and I may sell a few. Jerk baits are my favorite. Love makin' em and love throwin' em.

Tomorrow is another day on the water. Not sure where we're heading yet, just know we're heading out in the morning. I'll talk to Larry and we'll turn the Blazer and boat in one direction or another and cross our fingers and hope the Musky Gods shine on us. Its supposed to rain some, but its also supposed to be just a bit cooler too, which should be nice.

I'll be back soon with a report and hopefully a picture of a fish.


----------



## vc1111

When he dove under the boat, I have to admit I panicked a little bit... 

When he surfaced on the other side, I panicked a little more. If he could manage to get his legs under him and jump with that little bit of short line tethering him, he might just be able to rip out those 3/0 hooks that held him in my possession, if only momentarily.

He'd hit at the end of cast and at the end of a very long day. He snatched the short, modified ********* that I'd built for probing the submerged weeds. All day I had been able to move muskies only on orange and now, after getting yet another follow on a black ********* with an orange belly, I had switched to a black, shorter ********* with a silver pearl belly and silver scales. 

As is often the case with musky jerkbaits, the moment the bait settled into the rhythm I'd chosen to create with the rod and reel, he catapulted himself from the 9 foot depths where he'd been waiting amidst the weeds. 

Cast...kerplunk.......sweep, sweep, sweep, sweep....CRASH!!!! The instant he clubbed that bait, he was pissed. There's something about hooking a musky in shallow water that just ticks them off royally. 

When I finally managed to gain some line on him and get him near the boat, Larry was ready with the net. Now Larry's good with the net, though I'd never admit that to him. But this fish was not at all impressed by my rod-handling or Larry's net skills and continued to misbehave. Larry, after seeing that the fish had managed to put the boat between himself and my rod tip, dropped the net and quickly raised the trolling motor to prevent the frothing beast from cutting the line on the prop.

The fish did actually manage to break the surface on the other side of the boat, but I was unable to witness that portion of the spectacle. I was too busy hanging on the to rod and trying to coax the fish. 

A few moments later, after more chaos and thrashing about, he was in the net. There's something about the moment you finally manage to get a yorked-off musky into the net. It's as though the smoke clears after a long and chaotic gun battle. Its a beautiful thing. The time between the strike and the net is always stretched and crystalline.










We raised an extraordinary number of fish yesterday. Some of them were only interested in swatting at the bait. Others were only interested in following. But they were many. I hooked one first thing in the morning on the orange ********* prototype that I built last winter. (That fish launched from the water and threw the bait back at the boat, slapping it against the starboard side.) 

Here's shot of the orange *********, which operates as a combination jerkbait/glider and the black-silver ********* that scored the 38 incher shown above:









Larry scored too. He caught a smaller musky while trolling the open water. We released that fish unharmed and without netting it.

It was a beautiful day. The morning remained overcast and the light rain wasn't really a problem. Later the sun warmed us and I enjoyed several good naps while Larry drove and we trolled. 

The day ended with a soft sunset and moonrise.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Great story with a great fish I have to get back out way to go congrats


----------



## rjbass

Great story Vince. Nice looking fish also....awesome.

Rod


----------



## MadMac

What lake did you end up at Vince? Nice fish.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Rod and Steve and Jsh.

We were at Pymatuning on Saturday. The water color was just fantastic and the day started with a beautiful, dark, threatening, overcast sky...which is usually a good sign for casting.

I would love to have been able to camp on that lake for a few days right about now. 

I'm about due for a three day fishing bender.


----------



## fugarwi7

Nice job Vince...I have been out of the building for the summer...too many other things going on right now...Ironically, I was on Erie for two days over the weekend and never set out one of my own lures...used several homemade harnesses however...caught plenty of fish on them...the few cranks that we set out were factory, due to colors preferred by them ole eyes...but I have a new list of colors to work on when I fire the shop back up...Great job on the muskies...I would like to get out for a few days to give them a try too!!! Too many things to do and not enough time!


----------



## vc1111

Fugi, not building? Man, you're waaay too busy then! 

I'm slowing down a bit also. Its natural I guess, what with cutting the grass and all the summer stuff that needs to be done weekly.

I'd love to get up to Erie for a few walleye this year also. Just never seem to have enough summer to do it all. I meant to get some smallie fishing in up there too and that really never transpired. I actually built a handful of baits just for that too.

Ah well. I can't complain. If I get the boat wet a few times a week, I'm happy.


----------



## vc1111

Well, Larry and I had a great adventure today at Piedmont. Can't wait to share it, but I'm really too tired right now so I'll be posting it a bit later along with some pictures that are pretty interesting.


----------



## luredaddy

Vince,
I have waited for hours for your story and pics, PLEASE post them. I left PYMY early today, because I knew the story and pics would be there. Musky JUNKIES need pics and stories!! Donot do the old BAIT AND SWITCH, or is it BAIT AND FISH??!!  John


----------



## pizza

I'm gonna guess that one of the interesting pics is either a 13.12 lb channel cat or a 6.33 lb largemouth. 

In addition to a couple+ skis.....

If any of you guys ever come down to Alum, I would be very grateful for a day out muskie fishing. My stoutest rod though is a 6'6" MH st croix premier so I'd probably have to borrow some gear.


----------



## vc1111

rjbass's post for his fishing trip really made me smile. Read on and you'll see why...

Larry and I were undecided as to where to fish yesterday. West Branch is generally out for us on the weekends because of the heavy volume of weekend boat traffic on the lake. We'd just hit Pymatuning last week, so it seemed that it should be either Leesville or Piedmont. It was a toss up; we'd been hearing good reports about the fishing on Leesville, but only Aaron's report was credible in my book. Piedmont won the coin toss because, well, Piedmont almost never lets us down.

But by the end of the day, it was clear that Piedmont was indeed going to let us down. We had trolled and cast and done all that we could with no fish to be seen or had.

We headed into Marina Bay as the sky was beginning to darken in the about the last hour of daylight.

We cast the bay with no results and the sky turned ugly and began to boil. It looked as though there might be a tornado or some major electrical storm, but it really never did more than threaten. The sky did some crazy things and I was hoping that the front would turn on the fish....













...but it seemed that it did not. It rained some and actually quite hard for a while. We donned our rain gear and kept casting to no avail.

As the rain began to end, Larry said, "You want to call it a day?"

I wasn't sure if I did or I didn't. I always hate to quit early, no matter how tough the musky fishing is. "I don't know, what do you think?" I replied.

Larry muttered something about not being able to say he wasn't a bit disappointed as he began putting away the bait he had scattered over the aft portion of my Lund.

Out of the corner of my eye, I noticed two guys hunched over the side of their boat, which was about 200 years up the bay. "I think they're netting one," I told Larry, as I pointed in that direction. 

We motored quietly up within a polite distance and congratulated the two guys as they were releasing a 41 incher that had responded to their casting.

"Now we have to finish up the evening," I told Larry.

We began casting again, but Larry was tired. Soon he was throwing a topwater choptail bait, which is what he throws when he's tired because you just crank it; there's no twitching, jerking or ripping required to get the bait to do what its supposed to do. Lol, the only problem with that type of bait is that muskies in Ohio only very rarely hit surface baits. So rarely in fact, that although I'd actually built a topwater bait, I have almost no faith in topwater as a method of scoring. 

But Larry didn't crank it too many times, when lo and behold, a musky decided to take a swing at the bait as it loped across the surface back toward the boat. 

"Did you see that!!???" Larry says, his eyes a big as 50 cent pieces. "He almost got it! That's only the second time I've ever had one take a swing at a topwater!"

I smiled. I couldn't believe my eyes. The fish had left a huge boil in the water after trying and missing. 

Larry flung that topwater right back out there, but this time nothing happened. 

In the meantime, I'm reaching for my topwater, because the day had become that desparate and we were quickly running out of daylight.

I'm watching Larry start the retrieve on his third cast of the topwater to see what kind of pace he gave the bait so I might try to duplicate it with my topwater. As I'm watching his third cast, the water boils again!. This time the fish is repeatedly swatting at and missing his bait! All the way back to the boat! On about the fifth or sixth swing, the fish nails the bait and Larry leans into him and sets the hook!

Now the fish wasn't huge, but to see that fish trailing just behind that bait and watching it snap at it over and over was a spectacle I wish I could share with you all via video somehow. Time just stretched out as the fish tried again and again. Larry and I both had a rush of adrenaline when he connected and we laughed and high-fived as we worked the fish from the net to the camera and back safely into the waters of Piedmont as the light continued to fade.









We started casting again. I had snapped on this topwater which I'd made late last fall:









(I had actually modified the tail prop since that picture was taken. I made a new tail prop from stainless steel that was considerably larger)

Three casts later, I was also connected! Another musky had nailed my topwater near the edge of a weed clump and had hit it so hard I almost didn't need a hook set.

As soon as he realized he'd been duped, the fish launched out of the water and tried to throw the bait. It was fascinating to see and it felt _so_ good. There are two things I say I want to do before I die...one is find an honest-to-God indian arrowhead in a field somewhere and the other is get me a topwater muskellunge!

Only today it was not to be...

The fish dove and got himself set to launch again. I was ready for him and I gave him just the right amount of tension and no slack in the line. I was thinking about asking Larry to get the net and then it happened...the line broke.

Don't ask me how or why, but it did. I had blackened about 4 or 5 feet of the line near the snap with a permanent marker (because I don't like the faded green/gray color that Power Pro gets after it wet a few times). The line broke and only about 1 foot of the blackened line remained. Apparently, I'd scuffed the line on a rock or something else, but...whatever, it happened.

So...as soon as I finish typing this story, I'll be in the basement and the lathe will be humming...and I'll be making a new topwater bait for my box...and you can bet that both of us will be throwing topwater baits more often because, well...you never know, do you?


----------



## luredaddy

Wow, that is more action on the surface than I have had in my 10 years of Musky fishing! Fronts do strange things, they oftentimes keep us fishing, when we should be under shelter!! Good Report!!
John


----------



## pizza

Great report.

No doubt you've done your research, but could you confirm that permanent marker doesn't affect PP (spectra). For such a thin diameter, I wouldn't think it would be a good thing to do.

When I lived in Cali and climbed we would mark the middle of our rope with sharpie (the rope sheath is nylon). This was always an area of debate and many people would use tape. Some rope manufacturers even make specific rope markers and said that permanent marker weakens the nylon. But I also read an article in climbing mag saying it didn't.


----------



## eyedream

Great story Vince!! Thanks for sharing. I keep dreaming of a Muskie strike on a topwater bait myself.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. John, I'm sure you appreciate the adventure of that day. Top water stuff for musky is just such a long shot. 

It was a day that will make its way to my list of truly memorable adventures on the water. Lol, and I didn't even boat anything! That's musky fishing though. It is a strange and wonderful adventure and it is truly full of surprises. The truth about musky fishing is more colorful and wilder than anything you could ever make up.

Pizza, I strongly doubt that the permanent marker had any effect on the integrity of the line. I've actually been doing that for years with no problems. Odds are very high that while ripping jerkbaits I contacted something that frayed the line and the musky showed me where the weak spot was...as they always do. My son was a rock climber for years though and I know a bit about what you were referring to in your post. I actually use his older lines for safety lines on my fixed-position treestands.

Eyedream, thank you for the good words and welcome to the boards. 

Here's what's happening on my bench...

I'm working on 11 new jerkbaits...mostly Stogiejerks and **********. I may actually sell a few after they're done, but I do need a few new colors for my box. I have one color that I've come up with that seems to be particularly effective on Pymatuning and West Branch for casting the weed areas.

On our last trip to Pymatuning, we pretty much narrowed down two colors that are sure to increase the odds when casting up there and I'm going to make several variations in those colors. The idea is to have a spectrum of action from the same style of bait (and in the lake-specific colors) to tip the scales of luck in our favor. 

I spent the last two nights with the lathe spinning and I have about 10 baits underway right now. Lol, the one bait I did not remember to make is a new topwater, but I'll probably make about 1 dozen of those also.

I'm also making a surprise bait for Tigger. Now, its pretty much safe to announce that here, because Tigger cannot load this thread. (He has trouble loading this with his dial-up internet service and he's gotten to the point where he no longer even tries.) But I have a bait that I'm making for him to put in his private musky box. I'm hoping he'll hang a hawg with it; it will be fun to see his reaction to it when I get it done for him.

I'm very excited about the fishing in the next month or so. The conditions are beginning to gel and the fishing just may be explosive in the next few weeks. I have a hunch and its only a hunch, that the fish may be feeding heavily to make up for the lousy spring weather we had. We had so many cold fronts and so much rain that they are going to have to sort of catch up on their calories, so to speak. Now of course, I could be wrong, but if you think about it, they have to eat so much in a year to survive. I'm thinking the weather is really going to favor the feeding for the muskellunge in the near term. We'll see. 

I'm also looking forward to hitting Milton in the next few weeks. Milton has its moments and if you're there when its on, there are some real hogs to be had. Milton is always kind of a dark horse though and it can be frustrating at times.


----------



## vc1111

Just finished a Rocket Shad in Golden Perch Tiger. Carved from cherry with a casting lip designed to run about 5 feet down while casting. This thing has very realistic crippled baitfish action to it.


----------



## fugarwi7

Vince that is sweet looking...definitely a fish catcher...and the finish looks extra crisp!


----------



## Rowhunter

Beautiful lure Vince, and they say size does'nt matter! It does in my opinion. Just the dynamic's of casting a large lure take's more time. As well the retrieve and figure 8 at the end of a cast. I've found that (depending on shape) ,lure's in the 5" -7" range cast a large enough profile ,generally have a better action, and spend more time in the water. Very simply, more time in water =more chance at a fish. There's .02 cent's for you!
Vince, load up your boat and tackle box and let's head up to Northern Wisconsin, I know of a few lakes where 50" rome!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, fug and Rowhunter. Douglas, I hope to see a few pictures of muskies from your boat in the near future too.

Its a little after 6 in the morning and I'm about ready to leave. Larry and I will meet once again at the usual place and load the truck and go.

The weather is naturally threatening once again. It looks like we may have a serious chance for thunderstorms all day long. Lol, well so be it. If you fish with Larry long enough you get used to foul weather. I've told him for years that he seems to attract the rain, lightning, and wind everywhere we go.

I've built two lures for today's trip and I'm hoping to find the fish up in the shallows just one more time. I know that soon they'll be spending a lot of time in the open water and the casting will be less productive. But...I've got two jerkbaits with razor sharp hooks and I'm going to see if I can shanghai one or two more this morning.

The color of the sky right now is slate gray and the wind is in the low double digits. 

Should be just right for a few hours of early casting...


----------



## vc1111

Sorry I didn't make it back here to post a bit about last week's trip. The picture above pretty much says it all. Seems like if we don't have rain, we're just not fishin'.

But Larry and I had hit Pymatuning again last weekend and unfortunately the trolling was poor once again. The casting was decent though. I did manage 3 follows and another that grabbed the bait at the boat and let it go faster than you can blink your eyes. I have no idea how muskie and pike can do that but they seem to be able to do it whenever they want. How can a creature grab something with all those hooks and manage to let it go???

I was trying 2 new baits last week. One is a prototype glider/jerk which I was very pleased with. It is easy to use and runs at about 3 feet beneath the surface, which is about what I was shooting for when I weighted it. The glider/jerk is built on a ********* frame with a modified belly and nose. I'll post pictures of it later.

Also here's a StogieJerk I made specifically for Pymatuning. In fact, I'm making a few extras of these in the same color pattern. The color is a fade from amber at the tail to a deep red/orange in the middle to a florescent red head with orange undertones along with black watercolor stripes. This is the one the muskie actually snatched near the boat:









Not sure where we'll go this weekend. I'll have to give Larry a call and see what he's thinking. Probably won't be West Branch. 

More to follow...


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Dad and I headed out this morning to try and hook a few musky. Got to the lake at 0530HRS and threw some topwater for about an hour. No takers, so he started throwing a crankbait while I decided to try a jerkbait. Well, after an hour of jerk, jerk, pause, I put on a crankbait also. At 0730, the musky decided to eat, big time! The first one to take a bite hit my dad's crankbait, and in short time he landed this little one. 36 Inches of musky fun!!










After successfully releasing this one, dad hooked up again in less than a minute. Unfortunately, it got off. Five minutes later, he's hooked up again. This one got off also. Me, I'm hauling water wondering what the heck is he doing that I'm not. Three musky's on in less than 10 minutes or so. That's fun!! It died down for a while so we keep after them. Move down the shoreline a ways and at 0900hrs, dad says," I got 'em." I look up to see a musky wallowing across the surface and head thrashing. Boom, out comes the crankbait. I remind him that's the main reason I switched to 8 foot rods. Last year I had this happen way too much with the shorter rods. Of course, he's using my old rods and won't switch until I buy one for him. Anyways, we continue to fish for awhile and finally, at 1100HRS, I FINALLY hook up with this one. 35 1/2 incher. Hit the same style crankbait that dad was throwing all morning. 










Unfortunately, dad broke off the one he had all his hits on, but I got four or five more of them in the basement ready for some teeth. I broke one of our release tools getting this one out of the net, so we ended the day. I didn't want to take a chance catching another one and hurting it because I didn't have my release tools available. I can't wait until the 17th, full moon and it's going to be a wild one. I got a night trip in store coming up, stay tuned.


----------



## pizza

WOW! Great day and congrats!

And kudos for your thoughtfulness, that's great to hear that you put the skis before yourself. Cheers!


----------



## rjbass

Great day again Mark......super job.

Rod


----------



## triton175

Nice job on the muskies! Glad to see that you're up and able to go fishing again.
Brian


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Good stuff Mark!! Glad to see that you guys did get out and have had some pretty good luck with the lake so far. I'm gonna have to make my way up there sometime after work this week. Good fish and good fun! Rest up now for that big one!!


----------



## fugarwi7

WTG Cutt'em...nobody could complain with days like that on the "skis"...appears as if you have the magic touch on the lure building...nice post and great pics!


----------



## vc1111

Great post, great pics, great story. You guys do well on that lake. I'm still tempted to get over there and have another go on those waters. 

You mentioned that you were using cranks. Were they shallow runners?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince, No they were not. They run about 6 to 8 feet depending on how far you throw them. I work them a lot shallower because the lake has a lot of snags. I throw them out, crank em down about ten cranks, and then just rip them back, reel in the slack and rip them again.


----------



## vc1111

I do the same sort of rip thing with cranks, Mark. 

Here's a few baits I just finished...
8 1/2 inch *********:

















4 1/2 inch ********* Shorty:

















Through-wired cedar Rocket Shad:

















Mustard Tiger ********* with watercolor stripes and a small shot of opal glitter:

















Black ********* with gold-scaling undertones (simply impossible to photograph without a polarizing lens). This is a prototype in maple that I am very please with. Very nice action; I'll be building more of these..

















The black ********* was a gift I gave to Tigger, but he only owned it for a short time. Lol, send him an email and ask him what happened to that handsome black jerk bait Vince gave him!


----------



## rjbass

Great stuff Vince....love those slopes. I still haven't gotten around to doing one but it is on my agenda. That black dude is really nice....that should be an awesome evening bait.

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Rod. 

Larry and I just got back from West Branch. I'll post a report and some pictures tomorrow. I'm a little tired now.


----------



## fugarwi7

Man Vince, you just keep coming up with more winners...love the variations you create in your finishes...That first one just blows me away...I wish I could be so original! Love them all!


----------



## roger23

have you ever done a MIA/POW lure


----------



## vc1111

> have you ever done a MIA/POW lure


No sir, but I could. Shoot me a private message or an email and let me know what you have in mind.

-Vince

Thanks for the response and compliment, Brian. I always appreciate the feedback.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a quick report on what we managed to pull of yesterday at West Branch.

Lol, yes that's right I said West Branch. Usually fishing on a Sunday in July at West Branch is out of the question because of all the pleasure boaters.

But yesterday was different. The forecast was just terrible. It was supposed to rain just about all day according to weather.com. Actually the rain in the morning was just awful. It was July's answer to a whiteout there for about 45 minutes and the wind was blowing the rain nearly sideways. I actually turned the boat to the east so I could see to steer.   

As it turned out, the skies cleared by about noon, but it seems that most of the pleasure boaters had made other plans and throughout most of the day, it was more like a weekday than a weekend.

I've been dissatisfied with the water color at West Branch for most of the year. Yesterday it wasn't too bad considering that it rained so much in the last 10 day and heavily right after we launched. Still, I would have preferred it to be a bit clearer, especially from about the water tower west to the Goose Island area.

Of course the waters have remained high all this year with all the rain we've had. That extra few feet of water has eliminated one of our prime trolling spots. Larry and I have a sunken ridge we like to slam baits into while trolling but with the water high, its actually a bit tough to get the baits down that deep right now.

No matter though, we tried a variety of trolling techniques yesterday and speed trolling the open water at 4.8 mph produced a youngster for Larry. We didn't measure the little guy or even net him. Larry just set him free with the pliers at boatside and off he swam with that note of arrogance that muskies sometimes display:









I was hell bent on at least raising one casting yesterday and we spent about 1/3 to 1/2 the day trying different spots. But the fish either weren't there or were not responding. I have to try it though. I just can't seem to spend a whole day trolling past those juicy drop-offs and weed edges without flinging something down in there to see who's home.

As has been our pattern this year, my fish came toward dark. I was pulling of my Threadfin Shad baits in a Fire Perch pattern. I had the bait down about 11 feet over a 14 foot deep hump. I was slowing the boat down to check the bait for weeds and the boat was darn near at a complete stop. The bait was just barely wobbling to a stop when he slammed it!

The rod managed to get jammed somehow in my Downeaster rodholder and I could not for the life of me get it out. Just like that...it always happens so suddendly. One minute its almost monotonous and too calm and in the next second..I'm fumbling to get the rod out of the rod holder.

I announced rather calmly, "Fish on." 

Larry didn't respond. He just stood up and began clearing the other rods, reeling them in in preparation to net the fish. Now in my mind, _I'm_ sort of jammed up too. I _need_ to get this rod out of the rod holder and I _need_ to know whether or not Larry had actually noticed the rod getting slammed so he can clear the other rods, help with the net and so on. I wasn't sure that he noticed and I knew that since I didn't expect the fish to hit as the boat almost stopped, perhaps, just perhaps, he didn't notice. 

About then, the fish decided that he'd had enough and launched out of 14 feet of water to try to throw the bait. "Fish on," I muttered again, almost under my breath this time as I continued to try to get the rod "unjammed" from the Downeaster. "Did you hear me, Larr?" I asked. 

"Yuh, I heard ya," he replied. "You done playin' with that rod yet?"

After what seemed like 10 minutes, but probably only took ten looooooong seconds, I lifted the rod from the rod holder and we landed the fish...another nice fat 38 incher:









Now, Larry and I have an ongoing, inside conversation about how West Branch is a pretty tough lake to fish. In our conversations West Branch is depicted as a female...a not so nice female, who does what she can to tease and entice you to keep coming back, but she gives up her favors only very, very sparingly.

As we finished the evening and began trolling back toward the dock to leave, Larry looked and me and smiled real big. 

"We beat her again, didn't we."










"Don't ever say that out loud," I replied. "She''ll hear you and next week she'll punish us severely to show who's boss."


----------



## Rowhunter

Hey Vince, Look's like it wound up being a great day for you and Larry, Congrat's! It's really nice to see all of your hard work paying off, this has just got to fuel your fire. Those Slopes and Stogies you posted recently look like fish magnet's but, that wire through Orange Rocket Shad goes to the head of the class! ( Lurecrafting class that is ) Beautiful!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

You and Larry are having some great days on the water....cool story and pics. Maybe it will stop blowing and raining here someday and I can fish again....lol

Rod


----------



## eyedream

Yet another great story with a happy ending Vince and your baits are simply INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## chappy

Vince , great report as always really enjoy reading your reports . Looks like you have a new lucky shirt and hat.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Awesome Vince, those victories really pay off though and overshadow those days when she seems to not want to co-operate huh? I just want to figure out how to pull the come from behind victories off like you!! Here's a scenario we've seen a few times at Pymie. We launch the boat, get all four rods out, within 15 minutes get bit, land the fish, picture and release it, then troll an additional 18 miles without another rip. Pretty much like scoring a run in the first inning and trying to protect the lead the whole game. Nice fish, way to overcome the obstacles of musky fishing (aka stubborn downeasters!!)


----------



## jerkin

Most of you guys are probably aware of this but I thought I'd post it for those who may not know. There is a small screw on the side of the down east holders that is more or less a plug for an access hole to the pin that opens them when you pull up. What makes them stick is the "hinge" between the 2 pieces that hold the rod. Take out the screw, remove the pin and the part that holds the rod will pull out. What I do is spray the hinge with brake or carb cleaner and work it back and forth until it loosens up then hit it with graphite grease and re-assemble. I have 6 of them on my boat and do this every spring and it helps a lot. Put a little grease on the threads of the clamp models also, we have had them corrode together and strip the threads.

While these are the strongest rod holders I have ever used they can break if someone yanks hard enough to get the rod out, don't ask how I know,lol. The only other problem we have ever had with them is on a setup like Vince and Larry have on the back of their boat. I have the same thing, a piece of angle iron bolted to the back but I use the clamp models on them so this wouldn't pertain to their particular setup. The angle I used is 1/4" steel with no give and what I've found is between no forgiveness with the steel and running the clamp bolts all the way in to pinch that 1/4" creates a weak spot and lots of leverage. I put a block of 2x4 on the angle then you only have to screw the bolts in slightly to make contact so there is not so much leverage plus the wood has a little give that acts like a cushion. Haven't had any more problems since we instituted these small changes probably 7 or 8 years ago.

Sorry to hijack the thread but I thought it might be beneficial to someone.


----------



## vc1111

Rowhunter, thanks. The orange Rocket Shad almost scored the first time I tried it out at West Branch. I was casting it and a musky blew up on it right at the boat. 

Rod, I look forward to seeing if you can get that topwater bite going again. I'm working on a replacement bait for the one I lost.

Thanks for the compliments, eyedream. I appreciate it.

Chappy, you're right about the lucky shirt and hat. Bruce has been really letting me down this year, so I've tried different combinations of hats and Bruce. I even tried a different color of Bruce Lee shirt, one with a brown background. No dice though, so I'm searching for a new lucky combination of shirt/jeans or shirt/shorts. The Deputy Dawg hat is still golden though. 

Jerkin thanks for the tips on the Downeaster rod holders. I'm going to lube mine up a bit as you suggested. I'd never considered corrosion of the threads and I hate replacing that type of stuff. Its usually expensive and a pain in the neck. The problem I experience that day was actually caused the way the trigger and reel seat themselves in the Downeaster. If you get the trigger too far forward it wants to hang when you go to remove it from the holder. I've taken to simply putting the reel back, almost outside the holder so that only the handle forward of the reel is inside the rod holder. It seems that some rod/reel combinations just seem to jam more than others when using those Downeasters. 

All in all though, the Downeasters are really hard to beat. I installed mine about 4 years ago and have really enjoyed using them for trolling for musky and the occasional catfishing trip. They take a heck of a beating and overall function better than any of the others I've used (for musky) over the years. I think for other species it doesn't matter as much because of the smaller rod/reel specs you're using.


----------



## etch

awesome story vince, and killer fish to boot, love to read your writing,, have you ever thought about writing a book on lure builders?? and there lures? , with your pic taking skills,and flair for writing it would be a big seller!!!

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Etch. I've never really considered writing for any serious reasons. Its just fun sometimes.

I spent the last few days working on the baits that I started with a few years ago. Larry got me to thinking about it. He asked me about my Flatshads and wanted to know if I was working on any of those. He said they were probably the most fish catching baits we ever used. After I thought about I agree with him. We always did catch a lot of muskies with them so I'm going to make up a few dozen of them and maybe sell a few.

I have about 6 on the bench right now along with a few of the jerkbaits I built over the last two weeks or so. 

I'll post a few pictures here in the next day or two. 

Hope everyone is having a great season. I heard the musky tournament last weekend at Milton and West Branch was a real slaughter for a few guys. Heard there were a few monsters caught too. Congratulations to you guys who did well.


----------



## vc1111

I can't believe its been almost a month since I posted here. 

Time to catch up.

I'll be back.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Seriously Vince! I was starting to get worried after we didn't hear from you for a while...I thought you were waiting unitl the world record went through before your next post


----------



## vc1111

Well I hit West Branch yesterday with Bulldawg. We shook down his new boat and tried to scare up a musky or two.

Bulldawg did pretty good. He had one blow up on his jerkbait near the boat and raised two others. I couldn't get anything to happen in the few hours that we had. This has been a tough year for muskies in my book.

I have a few new baits to post. I'll get the camera and try to get them posted asap.


----------



## vc1111

Well, I finally got back down to the basement for a serious session in the woodshop. I poured a few bodies and I carved another 7 or 8 from cedar and poplar. I'll have somewhere around 30 ready to go here in the next month or two.

Its good to get back at it again. I missed it.


----------



## vc1111

Musky fishing is a game of glimpses. You get a glimpse of action in the midst of the craziness and time freezes for a moment. Today I caught several slow motion clips of the action at Piedmont with Larry.

At 5.6 mph I saw his rod bend in half while he was trolling this bait I made for him:









I also caught a glimpse of that 40 something fish blow out of the water and launch immediately into a cartwheel as it managed to throw the bait about 10 feet through the air. Larry sighed quietly...several times.

I witnessed several fish blow up on this Stogie Jerk I was throwing for most of the afternoon:








Now I only saw those fish for a micro-second, which is the all the time a musky needs to come out of 7 feet of water, slash at the bait, and disappear back into the greenish crystalline depths. They are truly rockets.

We wound up hooking two fish, landing one of those two, and raising 6 others.

I managed to boat a nice little 36 for my efforts and we had a great time for the few hours that we were on the water...









The weeds at Piedmont are dying. Most of them are in fact, gone. We had an awful lot of action casting considering that almost all of our casting zones were devoid of weed growth. But what weeds there were were still healthy and it was fun raising a fish here and there. Its been a really tough year for musky fishing for Larry and me. We've both had other obligations which kept us off the water and our trolling was particularly slow this year. Just couldn't seem to get bit while trolling like we normally do. But we still had a lot of fun and a lot of laughs out there.


----------



## vc1111

I did manage to finish a few baits in the last month or so, some of which I actually started quite a while ago. I decided to stock up some Tennessee Shad, which is right up there with Firetiger for us as far as productive colors...

This one is a five inch bait with a narrow profile. I'm hoping it will be good for the early bite next spring since its a bit on the smallish side:









Here's another in Tennessee Shad; about 5 1/2 inches in my FlatShad profile, which was one of the first bait styles I ever produced. It has a tiny bit of silver glitter along the sides and on the belly. The lip is a shallow diver because the bait was made for casting:

















Next is a 6 inch FlatShad in the same pattern with a different scale style:

















And I'm still working on the "Threadfin" pattern. I tried using mostly pearls on this FlatShad with an elongated scale pattern; it has a pretty cool color shift:

























Also finished a topwater to replace the one I lost at Piedmont during our last outing. This thing has a great gurgling/metallic sound when the prop gets going; runs great. I fabricated the prop out of .22 gauge stainless steel:

















And last but not least...there's one more... see next post...


----------



## vc1111

I'm particularly proud of this bait...

It is a bait that my wife made. 

It is her _first_ attempt and I was pretty impressed with how well it came out. She's never used an airbrush before, but she does have some experience with painting oils by hand. I just handed her the airbrush and helped her clean the brush between colors. She wants to add fins to it and it will be done. She even did the eyes in golds and pearls and used a stencil to add the orange detail beneath the "chin" behind the lip. She's thinking of putting it on ebay to see what it might bring, but I'm trying to con her into letting me keep it for my collection...


----------



## hazmail

Vince, that flat shad is something else, you have really mastered the 'pearls. Also your wife's first attempt is suburb, it appears to have some 'Fatfinger' influence there. pete


----------



## rjbass

Wow! , you better watch out Vince or she will be showing you up soon...lol 
That is a nice bait.

Love those shads...Glad to see you posting again. 

Rod


----------



## baitmaker

Vince,
Sent you a P.M.
Thanks!!


----------



## MadMac

That is awesome Vince.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the comments, you guys.

Here's a jointed one I made in the same Tennessee Shad paint pattern with seven coats of clear...










Thanks to rjbass for the tips he gave me on making these jointed baits. I'm fortunate to own a few of the fine jointed baits that Rod makes and they are truly fine baits.


----------



## plugman

Can you post a front view so I can see the lip profile? How is a plug like that weighted to balance it's swimming attitude?


----------



## MadMac

Vince, that last one looks a lot like this Harvo I have. Mine is in Strawberry and I've caught 3 or 4 fish on it and lost several others.


----------



## rjbass

Now your talking Vince.....that will catch fish, trust me....great job and nice color.

Rod


----------



## crittergitter

Wow! Vince, those shad style baits are freakin cool. Wish I had some baits like that. I love that color to. Awesome work!

CG


----------



## vc1111

Rod, I'll be trying out that jointed bait today at West Branch.

Plugman, I'm working on a similar bait in Firetiger. I'll post a front view of it for you when I get it finished. I haven't experimented much with weighting this style of bait, but if you have any questions, rjbass is the man to ask. He's been making this style of bait for years and knows much more than I do about how to weight them, if weighting is necessary at all.

Mad Mac, have you had any luck with this style of jointed bait at West Branch?

Crittergitter, thanks for the comments.

Today Larry and I will be hitting West Branch. It will be one of our last trips for the year. I'll post a report later.


----------



## MadMac

From about the last half of July through August it was my goto. Check them out. They show the strawberry in the picture as strait but mine is jointed. They also say it goes 1' to 3' with no weights but mine hits 15' 60' back going 3.5 to 4 mph. http://www.harvomuskylures.com/prod...d=133&osCsid=6e676df2d7dbe15961e76f47087fcd73
Your lure is shaped very similar with a much better paint job to say the least. lol Those skies ate some of the strawberries right off of it. I'm going to try to touch it up with some acrylic paint and give it a coat of Devcon.


----------



## pizza

"Harvo lures are designed to run eratically, darting left and right but maintaining a straight pull behind the boat."

That's my theory too. This is what makes lures hunters.

P.S. that Strawberry color is a copy of an old Heddon paintjob. I've got a Heddon Wood Vamp in that color.


----------



## MadMac

Yeah, strawberry has been around a long time. My Grandfather had some when I was a little kid and I'm 48. I like how the Harvo darts side to side but I don't know why they say it only goes 1' to 3'.

Vince, how did you guys do? If you went I hope it was early before all the wind. I was thinking about it this morning but decided to wait until Friday.


----------



## vc1111

Mac, thanks for the Harvo info. I did notice that mine has that "hunting" action also which I liked a lot.

We did poorly Sunday at WB. I had one grab a jerkbait and let go and had another blow up on the same bait, but nothing boated. We trolled a lot too.

We did get a bit of the wind before we finished up fishing, but we landed and left in one piece.


----------



## vc1111

Well the season is winding to a close for Larry and me. We may musky fish a few more times, but we're talking about trying some steelheading this fall for a change. We had a lot of fun on the one spring trip we made early this year and I'm looking forward to a change of pace in the next few weeks.

This was surely a poor year for the musky fishing for us. It was a combination of not being able to get on the water as often as we usually do and well, the muskies just did _not_ play nice this year. It was our worst year in about a decade or so. But, we still enjoyed our times on the water.

This past Sunday we spent some time casting...








I've built jerkbaits that run from 4 to 14 inches all the way down to 4 to 6 feet. I really enjoy using them and a few of the crankbaits I've made for cast the weed edges and drop offs. I usually use three rods when casting. I spend most of my using two of them but I like to have a third rigged with a diving crank so that we can work the far outside edges of any structure or weed edge we approach before we actually cast the tops, pockets, and outside edges...











In just about 10 days or so the bow season will start. My mood always seems to change for the better at about this time of year. I love the anticipation of archery hunt, the changing leaves, the crisp mornings and cool evenings. I love it as much as the musky fishing, but in a different way. I'd sure hate to have to choose between the two. 

Yesterday evening I hung a tree stand at one of my local spots. I always like to take a break when I'm done hanging a new stand and just sit there, if only for a minute or two, and think about the set and the hunts to come. Its a good feeling. 









I only hope the deer cooperate more than the muskies did this year.


----------



## MadMac

I'm curious Vince. What constitutes a bad year for you guys? Obviously a good/bad year is relative to the individual and past years success. I have boated 17 so far this year. Being my second year I am moderately pleased but I'm not ecstatic. I lost several fish for a few different reasons. One was they seemed able to spit that Harvo (large wooden bait) much easier than some of the other lures I use but I learned some things to help with that. Another big reason I lost fish was fumbling with the net. Most of the time I fished alone and my boat isn't really a fishing boat so I am reluctant to modify it too much so I won't effect the resale when my kids are done tubing. Anyway, just curious to know how you guys did in an apples to apples sort of way as you not boating 50 fish may disappoint some but elate others.


----------



## vc1111

Fair question, Mad Mac. 

Larry and I count our numbers as one. Some years, by pure luck, I'll get a few more than he does and vice versa, but we're both glad to see the other catch one, so we go by boat count to compare years.

Our best year, as I recall, we broke 50. Usually though its somewhere around 40 to 45 maybe. We're usually happy with those numbers because we're both working and really just weekend warriors.

This year the count is 7, looking for number 8.  :S    

I can't say we lost more fish than we did in years past, although we lost a higher percentage than we usually do, but the fact is that we just did not get the time on the water this year. I had very pressing matters to attend this year and we missed about half the season, I'd guess.

But hour for hour, we just plain did not hook up this year like we did in years past. Our time trolling this year was just plain _awful_. If it weren't for the little luck we had casting, the numbers would be even lower.

If you stick with this madness long enough, you'll have a year where you question your sanity and consider selling all your musky gear and going back to bobbers and worms...lol, it can be that bad sometimes. 

Then again, we've had other years where no one was doing very well and we were just slammin' them. About 5 years ago, we had a year like that. I swear we could have tied on an old boot and the muskies would have hit it.

Sometimes they play nice and sometimes they don't play at all. Tigger and I were talking about this subject earlier this year and he made some interesting comments. He said that he could always seem to get the walleye to hit something if he could locate them. He felt that was true for him on most local waters. He noted that from all he's heard, muskies seem to eat when they darn well please and judging by all the rather poor reports he'd heard this year, he concluded that the species is not like others. He said it was humbling to observe that the musky is not to be tempted when it chooses not to be tempted.

At the end of the day, its only fishing and like I said before, Larry and I still enjoyed our time on the water. Worse things can happen to a man than having a rough fishing season. Mac, if you boated those numbers this year, you're doing a lot of things right because from almost all the accounts I heard (and I hear a good number), the musky fishing was not too hot this year. Leesville for example, was the source of many a complaint this year. It seemed to be just "off" for much of the year.


----------



## crittergitter

Check the MAL and compare this year for a particular lake with previous years. The numbers are down in every body of water. Not sure why in many cases. I know CC was flooded through June. I know Alum was murky/dirty looking until about mid June. I know Piedmont is ultra clear. Not sure what's going on with Saltfork or Leesville. 

I didn't catch a musky in 2007 but I only went twice. 

I haven't caught a musky yet in 2008, but I only have a total of 20 boat hours in. I need more time on the water, but that's tough right now. I hope to get out 2 or 3 times in the next month. I'll be in a tree stand this weekend, but the next few should see me hit some water.

I think my unlce has boated 18 or so and he has put in a lot of time.

CG


----------



## Coon_Shark

I'd guess there are quite a few fish not being accounted for. Probably some lack of knowledge of the MAL, but mostly 'wanting to keep a secret' on a good bite-'the MAL provides up to the minute statistics', where-as past years statistics were given by the OHMC at the end of the year banquet. So it wouldn't be as easy to jump lakes. I'm not sure what the big deal is? Fishing? That's what I'd guess.....?

There was a spring Muskies Inc tournament at Saltfork, and there were very few of the 20+ fish caught that were recorded? Even a month later, there was only 5 or 6 fish on the LOG for the whole year at this lake. There were some very good spring lakes that produced a lot this past year, then the numbers just immediately stopped even before summer started, when a summer bite usually happens at this lake? It's just my opinion....I've never fished Eastern Ohio very much, but Pyma (not to pull names into it) has how many muskie caught? 

Sorry if I am sort of pointing fingers, but the ODNR has done a lot with bringing us the MAL. I just think the musky community could have kept better records to help benefit the ODNR in what they've done for us. But I could be totally wrong in my opinions, but it's only what makes sense to me?


----------



## crittergitter

I suppose some could sand bag their reports. In other words, a guy could log onto the system on 12/20/08 and enter all his fish from 2008, correct? I don't know why some would do such a thing, but what can we do about it?

CG


----------



## Coon_Shark

Hi,
Hopefully due to this being the beginning years of the MAL, it's going to catch on a little more. But, making the entries in a timely manner, or at all, could be highly encouraged by the Muskies, Inc. chapters consistantly in monthly meetings, but esp during/after tournaments and also on an individual basis thruout the year. Even postings on web-sites ( I see that Tom Deitz's site has a very noticable memo at the top of the message board informing of the MAL). But I think that our clubs and web-sites can help out informing people of the MAL (of those that don't know about it) and to clarify that the ODNR needs this info from everyone (those that do know about it). 

My chapter of Muskies, Inc (41) is purchasing noticable signs that can be posted around the boatramps, bait shops to inform people of the MAL and info on our individual chapter (at Clearfork & Alum-Central Ohio). Seems like something little, but it's a start.

I just don't understand how people had the understanding to pick up scale sample envelopes at the boat ramp, take the sample of the fish caught, and mail it in, but they won't take the time to enter it into the MAL? That's why it makes me wonder if people will do year end entries or just not make them at all just to keep fishing pressure down on their favorite spots? Just a thought.

But I think the biggest influence will be in clubs. Getting people just started in Musky fishing involved in Muskies Inc clubs (even though some don't like clubs) and esp emphasizing the MAL during tournaments, outtings, and of coarse thruout the year. Getting more involved should help with the MAL (if the club emphasizes it in meetings), help with catch & release techniques, etc.


----------



## TIGGER

Vince, I was able to log on at work and view this thread. Incredible lures!!!! I can't open this thread on my dial-up at home anymore! 

Yes people I have fished with him and he has all these beautiful baits piled up like a candy store! Everyone hits the water in a day of fishing! I have learned so much about fishing and lures while fishing with him. Many thanks Vince. Just let me know when we are going to move so I can sit down first! LOL No wasted time on the water for sure!

John


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, John. 

I haven't been building much for the last few weeks, but I do have about 2 dozen baits carved or started and I'm working on three new prototypes, two of which I may make molds for this winter.

I'm scrambling to get the yard finished up for winter and wrap up a few final treestand details for the bow season.

Larry and I are still talking about taking the boat up for a final trip to chase the steelhead around for a day. I always have hopes of fishing further into the fall, but it seems like every year when I smell that fall wind and the temps start to fall, I'm drawn like robot to the treestands. I just love the relaxation and the sounds and smells of the woods and fields this time of year.

I also truly enjoy the changes that take place with each passing week. Lol, my only complaint is that it passes too fast each year. I wish I could somehow turn the speed down so it would last longer, but I've been really lucky to get the time out there that I have over the years. Ohio's hardwoods are really a peaceful place to pass some time.


----------



## Tater_Hog

Vince... You getting a little deep for me when you brought up the Hardwoods.. makes me want to carve a mini Ohio Forrest Scene with you squatin down behind one of those Hardwoods... doing your part to protect the forrest! Keepin the nutrients in the SOIL!!!! 

Where's my old G.I Joe when I need it!!! I finally found a use for those old toys my Mom saved from my childhood. 

Tater Hog.


----------



## vc1111

Hey, Tater! Glad to see you back here posting again! I figured you had fallen asleep and slumped over into a bowl of epoxy and glued yourself to your workbench.

So stop your jawin' and start posting some of your baits. Nobody has seen what you've made lately.

Check your email too.


----------



## crittergitter

Vince,

I totally know what you mean about this time of year. That first good hard frost on the forrest floor, the foliage, the sounds and all the critters. The peacefulness. The anticipation. I may get the musky rod out one more time and then I'll be on stand throughout the rest of fall.

One of these years, I'm gonna stick a big buck on opening day and fish through Thanksgiving! lol


----------



## bassinjody

tryed to paint a smallmouth pattern thats what i get for being in a hurry.


----------



## vc1111

Jody, I really like those two baits. Great color scheme. Your last few baits have been excellent. 

I'm looking forward to the 2009 season already. Last night I was working on carving gill plates on a few of the baits I have ready for primer. I'll post a few pictures as I go. 

I'm also going to try to finish up the half dozen or so jointed baits I started last summer too.

2009...here we come...


----------



## vc1111

Well, I'm getting a lot of bait bodies piled up and ready to prime. I have quite a few started and about a dozen or so under primer.

Here's one in the Threadfin pattern with a Tennessee Shad paint suit:

















This one is in Firetiger with blackened gills and custom eyes:

























Its been a little too cold to paint lately. As soon as I kick on the exhaust fan to clear the overspray, it pulls all the frigid air into the room from beneath the door of the paint shop. It seems like we may have better temps for a few days and I'm looking forward to starting a few more soon. 

I'm working on a few newer body styles for 09 and I'm hoping they'll produce in the spring and early summer. A few of them on are the smaller side and those smaller baits seem to work well at Leesville and West Branch at times.

I also finished up a ********* jerkbait recently. I recessed the eyes on this one and I was happy with the lines from the top view:








Its pretty simple; Loco black with silver pear overlay:

















More to come, if this weather stays calm...


----------



## Rowhunter

Wow!! It sure is nice to see some lures rolling off the line at the FFBCo. I'm sure it won't be long 'till all those machines are hummin' at full song, churning out those highly fishable, destined to be collectable beauties! What does the production schedule include for the near future? Hopefully a return to some of the now "Classics" like the Palm bait, Flat Shad, *********, Rocket Shad, Speed Vamp and the like? How about some of those large trollers and jointed unit's? And the big question, What's new? Anyway, nice to see you posting again and I'm putting my order in right away! My shop is being re-organized for a more efficient means of production with higher quality control standards ( ie: tossing out the junk and sweeping up sawdust). LOL!!!


Douglas


----------



## TIGGER

Dang Vince those look nice. I see you are gearing up the building season! Man I can't wait to see what you have coming this year.

I really like the black one. They all look outstanding!!!!!!!! Those eyes look great!
John


----------



## rjbass

Glad to see you're back at it.....nice stuff as always...love the jerk bait!

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys.

Last night I tried a new undercoating for the natural Threadfin Shad pattern I've been trying to paint. That particular bait fish is tough to paint because you have to choose one of it many hues. I think I may have found a way to add to the effect, but I won't know till I start shooting the pearls over it. Its one of those ideas that sounds good on paper, but we'll have to see how it turns out and if it adds or subtracts from the effect.

I've got the wheel spinning right now. Hoping to get out to the paint shop later on before UFC comes on at about 10 this evening.


----------



## jshbuckeye

The craftsman ship in the lures i see on here is unreal.


----------



## vc1111

Finally finished this one...started it last fall. Thread fin in a modified perch pattern:


----------



## Slovak Musky

I am looking for help, step by step if possible about getting the lexan bent. I am worried about over heating it. Any info. would help. Thanks
I have been in just view the great baits on this threat. Super nice, really neat stuff for winter.


----------



## bassinjody

great looking lures vince, i love the eyes , the shading, colors everything .


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Jody.

Slovak, welcome to the boards. 

Bending the Lexan can be accomplished a number of ways. Hazmail is the master of this and he can even create compound curves.

I started out by heating the lip in boiling water for a few minutes and then slipping it into a slot cut in a piece of 2x4 wood. The lip is positioned in the wood to hold it firmly. Then you simply bend it over with your thumbs to the desired angle.

After that, I would run it under water to cool it and lock it in place.

Hazmail's method involves boiling oil. Both methods are a bit dangerous and extreme caution must be used along with the appropriate precautions such as gloves, googles, etc.

I would recommend against heating the polycarbonate lip with a torch. The stuff bubbles, the clarity is distorted and it just looks awful.


----------



## vc1111

Decided to make a few larger baits this year just to see how they work out. 

I cut the lip slot in this one for 3/8 polycarbonate, but I'm thinking I'll make a few in 1/8 also to see if it gets more vibration or changes the action for the better. The 3/8 in lip should allow this thing to be pounded along the bottom to trigger strikes.









I tapered the back more than the belly on this one, which is the opposite of what I usually do. I'm hoping the profile will be more realistic that way.

If these work out, I'm going to carve a few gill details in the next batch.


----------



## hazmail

Vince- just looking down at my key board, that is a biggin, about 10" - nice natural curves and neat little lip slot, so I am waiting in anticipation to see the completed item. I still can't imagine using a lure so big here, but there is no reason why if they work there, they should here too, maybe I could start a whole new wave of lure building here ! !
It's new years eve here, so to all on OGF and particularly those in 'Tackle Making' HAPPY NEW YEAR. I too have had a 6 month break from building(contemplating eco crisis V retirment), but plan to get back into it in the new year.All the best pete


----------



## hazmail

Well, I finally got around to making one, I needed some shallow running 3 (80mm) lures for fishing the sand flats, for 'Flathead' at the coast, and the lake trout should also like it!! 
Unusually, I glued the lip in (much smaller than usual), and masked it before painting, this was a mistake, it gave me nothing but trouble all the way through, I suppose it is a matter of what you are used to, but I think I prefer to finish right up to the clear, and then set the lip, before finish coating them, seems to give a cleaner finish.








[/IMG]
This one I weighted to about neutral, is made from Kauri Pine, and weighs 14.6gm's (about ½ Oz), and the colours are 'reverse' pearl, which gives it a real flash. I am going to do another in a fluorescent green/pearl pattern, these fish really like that. They did a few weeks back anyway!! pete








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Rowhunter

I really love the finish you put on that one Pete, very subtle, natural.

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful stuff, Pete. I love how subtle those stripes came out. Good to see you building again. I thought you disappeared after you left the States!

How 'bout you, Douglas? Let see what you're working on, brother.


----------



## Rowhunter

It's funny you should ask Vince. Indeed, I've been working on something new for me, something quite interesting. As far as I can tell right now, I won't be seeing the light of day for quite a while. As far as seeing something new, I need to make some custom eyes and apply a finish coat , and OGF will get to see my first couple of proto's later tomorrow. Wish me luck!

What have I gotten myself into?

Douglas

PS Vince, I haven't forgotten about that fugly orange replacement Shad, so you can actually fish one! LOL!!! When I say ugly I mean it! I may even use rattle cans POORLY!!! I may even texture it with some shop sweepings!!! LOL!


----------



## vc1111

Lol, Douglas, even your shop wood shavings would probably fall onto the bait and look good.

Finally getting a few underway in the shop.

This is carved from western red cedar, weighted, razor thin gill strips, custom eyes, blended pearls and fine glitters.


----------



## vc1111

Couple more...


This first one it just about impossible to photograph because I mixed finely grated glitters into the basecoat and used iridescents on the hand-painted eyes and the fins, which produces a color shift. You can see a little bit of the color shift in the fin on the third picture down. 


































About a 5 inch musky crank in Amber Tiger watercolor and hand-painted eyes:


----------



## bassinjody

vince it must take u a month to paint a bait,the detail on these baits are great, i dont know how you do them eyes but there awsome looking.the watercolor bait just blows my mind.


----------



## hazmail

Vince- the colour depth and layers are amazing, and the colour shift 
something else, you are getting near 'Tarpon' type colours - as always great work, you raise the bar every time I have a look.pete


----------



## Rowhunter

Well done Mr.C, You've got me asking myself questions! Your paint work is always very interesting to me as I try to figure out what was done. What I see here is many delicate layers ,adding up to one awesome finished product! Let's see, multiple color's, fades, multiple scale pattern's, dry pearl's, metallic's ,gill cover detail and shading, color shifting paint on eye's and hand painted pectoral fin's all toped off with hand made eye's!!! This is all on one lure!!! I really think your "Watercolor" , paint scheme is truly original , and I consider it your signature work.

Just great work, thanks for pushing Vince, you'll always be one of my favorite lure crafter's. 

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

Really nice Vince, I too love that watercolor effect, very original.

Rod


----------



## MadMac

How big is the first one Vince? I was admiring it and then you pull out that amber tiger. WOW! I know a place where you could put that to good use. lol


----------



## vc1111

Thank you, guys. I sincerely appreciate your comments.

Mac that one the Amber Tiger are 5 inches long. 

I'm trying some new stuff the last few weeks. I've come across some new materials, including the iridescents tape and some stuff that mimics chrome nicely. 

I tried the chrome tape and torture tested it. It doesn't like to be stretched too far and it does NOT like being heated after you clear over it. Those two shortcomings I could live with, but it still does not solve my quest for a "chrome" paint or foil that won't fog over slightly after you clear it. Devcon, envirotex, spray can glaze, and automotive clear all seem to "flatten" the bright chrome effect I'm trying to achieve for certain applications.

Got a few other ideas cooking too, but still working out the details.


----------



## bassinjody

the first one is a manns bait the other one has tt on the bill maybe a tenn tuffy .


----------



## vc1111

I like those vetical pearl stripes on those two, Jody.

Finished this one, which I'm hoping will tempt a musky or two at the local river in about 8 or 9 weeks from now. The river is a nasty thing, full of snags, and will probably eat this after about 3 or 4 casts. But I'm hoping the very early bite is good and they tend to favor 4 to 6 inch baits at times.

I used a mix of yellow and gold pearl for the sides of this thing. Those tiny dots you see are Fire Opal glitter which I feathered over the back and shoulders.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

hazmail said:


> Well, I finally got around to making one, I needed some shallow running 3&#8221; (80mm) lures for fishing the sand flats, for 'Flathead' at the coast, and the lake trout should also like it!!
> Unusually, I glued the lip in (much smaller than usual), and masked it before painting, this was a mistake, it gave me nothing but trouble all the way through, I suppose it is a matter of what you are used to, but I think I prefer to finish right up to the clear, and then set the lip, before finish coating them, seems to give a cleaner finish.



What the heck you doing here Haz? At least I'm from Michigan, right next to Ohio. Has Australia become a Great Lakes State? LOL

Some nice paint jobs here, eh?


----------



## Downriver Tackle

OK, here's some of my better baits. Not quite up to vc's, but now I have something new to shoot for. 


This was a first attempt at a Babby Bass scheme. Worked so well for the customer and myself that we left it that way. 









Hot Pepper Shad









Fire Craw









My version of Lucky Crafts Brown Shrimp









Just some crazy six-pack inspired scheme LOL









One of my favorites, the "Flaming Nudist"


----------



## hazmail

Downriver Tackle said:


> What the heck you doing here Haz? At least I'm from Michigan, right next to Ohio. Has Australia become a Great Lakes State? LOL
> 
> Some nice paint jobs here, eh?



DT - you can't get this information where I come from (very secretive lot here), so may as well join in.

As for your baits, they are all "flamin beautiful" - the two 'hot pepper shads', are the 'Rapald CD' repaints ? Looks like a great colour for here too. Great work. pete


----------



## Downriver Tackle

I'm a newbie here. A customer hooked me up with this great little place. 

Thanks, you make some pretty darn good stuff yourself! My titles are on top. Those are the Baby Bass. They're Rapala Originals I repainted for a buddy who uses them for handlining here on the Detroit River. I did some Bomber Long-A's and Shad Raps for myself at the same time, and all of them have have produced pretty well on the River and on Erie for bass, pike, and walleye. A couple of people out west gave excellent feedback on them for walleye also on a variety of baits. I do want to get around to a "realistic" baby smallmouth though. They've exploded around here and are a favorite forage now. Might be my first photo finish.


----------



## vc1111

DT, welcome aboard. Your paint work is really sharp. I love that Hot Pepper Shad. That thing just lights up the board!

And don't worry about Haz...we just consider him as being from Southern Ohio. 

DT I hope you keep posting your stuff. I really enjoyed looking at it. You've definitely got style, brother.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

vc1111 said:


>



Thanks very much! Have a question for you. Are you doing those crazy black markings on the lures above with a water-based paint, or solvent? That is a sweet look!


----------



## triton175

Sweet paint work DT. I like the Fire Craw and Hot Pepper Shad. I think I'll try to copy those when I do some painting next week.


----------



## vc1111

DT, I'm working on a few "how to" posts right now. Stay tuned.

In that vein, Cut Em Jack hit me with an interesting question this morning. He asked if using the cap (the one that covers the paint reservoir) on the airbrush makes any difference as to how the gun functions.

Most of the time it does not. But when you start turning the pressure down on the gun and trying to spray paint that has not been thinned or the pearls or even the automotive clears uncut, you will see that the reservoir cap does makes a difference. 

The cap creates a bit of a vacuum within the paint reservoir. To illustrate this, try places your palm over the bowl (with the cap off) when your brush fails because your trying to shoot thicker mediums at lower pressure. You'll often find that it will create enough internal pressure to start the paint flowing again. 

It is a subtle difference that occurs only at a point where the low pressure air combined with thicker paints, pearls, or clears reaches a certain balance point. 

Of course, the cap also precludes the chance that you will tip the airbrush and spill paint from the reservoir all over you bait...ask me how I know that can happen. 

If you haven't tried painting at lower pressures, you might consider trying it. It allows you to get that brush closer to the work for finer lines and less overspray. 

It also allows you to really explore the spectrum of control available with a quality two-stage trigger as is available on the Iwatas and the PS900. It is an area that I am still exploring and it is that area where you learn more about your motor skills and patience than you ever wanted to know. Lol, it is why I go by the handle "fatfingers" on most other boards. Trying to control the flow of paint from an airbrush at low pressures while trying to paint what is the brushes finest lines can make you feel clumsy and for me at least, it is a thing that requires a lot of practice. Furthermore, it has been my experience that it is a thing that you either use or lose. If I don't try closer work at lower pressures for a time and then go back and try it again, I almost have to sort of learn it all over again. I get rusty.

But the cap question from Cutt Em Jack was interesting. Because it does seem to make a difference when we push the brush to the perimeters of it potential in certain areas.

The other thing I've written about from time to time, is thinning the paint and shooting at lower pressures. My brother showed me this a while back and again its an area that you can spend a lot of time understanding and learning about as to where and when to use it. My brother is the truly the master of it though. He picked up my PS900 the other day and you would have thought he had an _ink pen_ in his hands. For him low pressure and fine lines, and intricate details in his work, are second nature. Despite the fact that he had never touched a PS900 before, he was immediately _drawing_ a human eye with it in great detail. I've watched him paint basically all my life and it still amazes me; now that I'm somewhat involved with painting because of the lures, it humbles me to see his stunning work and the ease with which he can crank it out.

The low pressure, thinner paint thing is where we see pronounced differences between the water-based paints such as Createx and the enamels such as Model Master, Testors, House of Kolor, etc. The enamels lend themselves to this stuff much more (in my opinion) because they usually dry so much faster, almost within a minute or two, this reducing the risk of runs, as compared to say Createx. By being able to get coverage with the enamels with less layering (and flashing), it seems to me that the enamels have more potential.

It always takes me a while to adjust when I switch from enamels to the water-based stuff. All in all, despite the need for a quality exhaust system and sometimes a respirator, I prefer the enamels for most applications. I also seem to be able to get into a rhythm with the enamels after a short time. I like being able to move smoothly through the painting processes without stopping to flash the work during the layering of colors and between colors. Just a personal preference. I like the Createx stuff, don't get me wrong. Its colors are vibrant and different and it's nice to have that extra spectrum of color. Its also really nice to have less need for the respirator and the exhaust fan. And as I've said before, I occasionally use both water-based and enamels on the same bait after having segregated them with either a coat of automotive clear or epoxy.

Sorry to ramble, but this stuff sort of ties together somewhat.

Would love to hear the opinions and experiences of others on this matter.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

vc1111 said:


> The low pressure, thinner paint thing is where we see pronounced differences between the water-based paints such as Createx and the enamels such as Model Master, Testors, House of Kolor, etc. The enamels lend themselves to this stuff much more (in my opinion) because they usually dry so much faster, almost within a minute or two, this reducing the risk of runs, as compared to say Createx. By being able to get coverage with the enamels with less layering (and flashing), it seems to me that the enamels have more potential.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked. My experience is the same. I can work wonders with a fast dry solvent-based paint for fine detail like that, but not with Auto Air. I hate having to switch between water and solvent in the same airbrush, and really don't want to add a 4th to the table, but I might have to for a dedicated solvent gun. I'm going to give the new Auto Air formula a shot first. Supposedly the new formula cure that. The local supplier is supposed to have it in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## MadMac

Vince, those last two baits rival anything I've seen here or anywhere else. To think you're going to throw that last one into all those nasty snags just kills me. lol I'm sure you are used to it though.


----------



## vc1111

Let me know how you like the Auto Air stuff, DT. I've considering trying it and I may be able to get a deal on it at some point. I'm glad you came aboard. Its good to see some the best talents out there joining this site. 

I heard through the grape vine that a number of people at the Chicago Musky Show were talking about this site and I'd love to hear from you guys out there that are lurking but not posting. It's fun and interesting to have the party get bigger even if you're not building that much or even if you don't build at all. 

Thanks for the compliment, Steve. I'll try to make one similar for you in a Palm Bait as the weather improves and I can paint more. (I have a pile of different baits underway right now.) Toward the very end of the season last year I found a way to improve the lip and the Palm Bait can now be run at speed. I'm thinking it will now be productive for musky and I'm going to try to find a way to test it for Lake Erie walleye. I think for those pig walleyes up there, the size might be just right, but that remains to be seen.

I'm doing a little carving this afternoon. Cutting some details into a few new topwater baits, which I'm going to call Proper Propers. Lol, probably just "Propers" for short.They are going to be a simple prop bait for muskies similar to the one I hooked up with at Piedmont last year during that freaky storm that Larry and I fished through. Larry wants one and I'm also making on efor Cutt Em Anyway, I may post a few pics of an easy way to add detail to a bait with the rotary tool. It's nothing fancy; pretty much just a common sense way to add a bit of detail, but it might help somebody who hasn't tried it before.


----------



## vc1111

Got a quick tutorial ready...stand by while I load up the pics. Lol, it will take me longer to load up the pictures than it did to carve and foil the bait!


----------



## vc1111

Okay, here we go...

I carved this bait since my I spoke with Mad Mac and DT above; that should give you an idea of how fast and relatively easy this is...

Step one:

After you've cut and shaped your bait, draw the gill plate on the side of the bait. A simple arc is good or you can do a "V" as I did on this one, or whatever you wish. Start with a simple one till you get the hang of it and the "V-shaped" gill is pretty simple:









Step two:
Get some tissue paper and lay it over the bait. Tape it down so it holds still and trace the gill onto the tissue paper. NOTE: I ALSO TRACED THE LIP SLOT...this will give me a reference point when I transfer the gill to the other side of the bait:









Step three (ooh baby, we're rockin' now):
Remove the tissue paper and go over the gill lines again with the pencil to make sure they're nice and dark. That way when you print them on the other side of the bait, they'll be nice and legible:


----------



## vc1111

Step four:
Flip the bait over, flip the tissue paper over, and again tape it in place. Use the lip slot tracing as a guide to get it in exactly the same place on this other side of the bait. Then just rub the pencil line and the gill lines will be transferred to the bait. (You remember doing this stuff in grade school, right?):

















Remove the tissue paper and you should have a nice legible copy on both sides of the bait. Piece of cake, right?:









Hang in there, we're getting to the good stuff now....
Step five:
Take a sharp razor knife (you can use a utility knife if you don't have an Xacto knife, both work just find) and cut along the lines on both sides of the bait. Make multiple passes and get the line deep so your gills will be pronounced:








When I'm done scouring this line with the Xacto knife I like to erase the pencil lines so all that remains is the razor line. (Makes it easier to see really and makes the next step more precise)


----------



## vc1111

Step five:

Break out the rotary tool. These things have a variety of carving bits. I like this one because it lays against the razor line nicely. Start plowing out the timber along the razor line. Make a few soft easy passes at first and the go deeper:

























Note that I feathered the carving back from the gill line as I went deeper.


----------



## vc1111

Step seven: This bit is a stone bit and its nice to polish the channel and the edges, but you can skip this if you don't have this bit. (Just use the sanding drum, which is after this) Note that I decide to pull the line down closer to the bottom of the bait near the belly. No big deal, no rules here, just wing it:

















Last thing I do with the rotary tool is to feather the wood back away from the gill plate even more. You could do this with various grades of sandpaper too, but the sanding drum is quicker. Go slow with the sanding drum; it is pretty harsh and will remove the wood easily. Use a light touch:










After feathering it back with the rotary tool, sand the area back to sort of smooth things out on the body of the bait. Use a couple grades of sandpaper if you want to get fancy:









Step eight:
Oh mama, here's the fun part! Slap some furnace tape on that monkey and smooth it out a bit. (I could have glued some veil material beneath the foil, but I wanted to just give you an idea of what you can do):









Wrap the foil over the top, belly, nose, etc and trim it off all around with your razor knife. It trims off easily. Trim the lip slot out and your ready to seal and paint!~









Easy, right? Oh, and it will make the fish go _nuts_. Women love a man who slings foiled baits at muskies! You'll be on the A list for all the high-end parties, you'll get into all the best restaurants, and you'll certainly die a happy camper.


----------



## TIGGER

Wow some great baits Vince!!!!!!!!! Man I love all the detail in the scaling! I love how the heck you do that water color thing! Incredible. I thought I saw one of those eyes wink at my daughter! LOL

Jody I like that tail thing you did on that top bait. How does it swim. Probably with a ton of wobble!

Downriver . I really like those baits! Lots of color. Flaming Nudist! LOL 

Pete those lures you make are incredible. The scale of the size and fine lines. I bet they catch like crazy. I love that very light pattern on the side.


Vince you make look so easy ! You said that women like men that sling foiled baits............. I going to find my wife and ask her if that would make a difference for me!   Man is it cold out there. I think you are right about spending time in the basement and not outside this weekend.

John


----------



## hazmail

I have been wondering why I have been sitting here by myself for the past year, I'm a foil'n guy now for sure- Bring on the 'Vamps'.pete


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Great tutorial! The only problem with tutorials like this is it makes newbies like myself want to do the hard stuff first!!!


----------



## MadMac

Vince, what's next? How do you do the seam on the other side? You've got my attention now don't stop. lol There is no doubt in my mind I'll catch fish at the Branch on that amber tiger pattern. How fast can you run the Palm baits now?


----------



## vc1111

Good question, Steve. When you do the other side, you simply cut the seam along the center of the back and the belly. Essentially you just trim it off all along the edges of the bait where it overlaps.

I can knock out the Palm Bait in Amber Tiger for you pretty soon. If we can get some warmer temps for a few weeks so I can avoid freezing my patooties off in the paint shop. When I turn that exhaust fan on it sucks a lot of that frigid air in under the door. Wow! That'll get your attention!


----------



## bassinjody

vince i love the gills but how do u make the tape lay so flat, when i do that u can see every line, wrinkle, finger print , and yours look perfect . do u warm yours with a hair dryer . or u just that gooooooooooood!


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> When I turn that exhaust fan on it sucks a lot of that frigid air in under the door. Wow! That'll get your attention!


LOL I bet it does when it's - something out.


----------



## vc1111

Spent the weekend banging around in the paint shop and in the basement. 

I considered going ice fishing, but blew it off for a number of reasons. Too much snow on the ice right now and didn't have my Vexilar battery charged up. Maybe next weekend or even one evening this week. I love going to Misquito or Pymatuning and staying late into the night. Sometimes the fish turn on after 10 or 11 pm. I really curious to see if I can use some different tactics for those Pymatuning walleye. There have been some real hogs caught there in the last few years. I still have an arsenal of spoons that I used in the Bay of Quinte a few years back that might do the trick if I can locate a few. Might be worth a trip.

Sunday I insulated the floor under the paint shop. These crazy temps made it a bit uncomfortable out there and the floor was the only area not insulated in the shop. Didn't take long and it made a nice difference. I was out there painting a bit this evening and it was very comfortable.

I started Mac's Amber Tiger and even started one similar but with a slightly altered tone to it. I also experimented with 3 or 4 new custom mixed colors, mostly base coats. Sometimes it fun to just start mixing paint and slinging colors to see what happens. I was satisfied with the results overall. There were two that I didn't care for, but I tried about 7 or 8 new patterns altogether, so I guess that isn't too bad. 

I'm going to make up a nice batch of lures for my landowner friend this year. The guy that allows me to bow hunt his property is a great guy and we've become friends over the years. As I get older, I appreciate such relationships more and more. His name is Frank and he happens to love musky fishing, so it's a real kick putting together a nice package of lures and sending it to him through the mail. I'm going to send him a few jerkbaits this year and also a Palm bait and a couple of the Threafins. I'll probably send him a topwater too. 

After I was done painting, I fried up some fish that I had cleaned and frozen last spring. Man, nothing taste better than a big dinner of freshwater fish in the middle of January. Lol, now that I think of it, I think I'll go charge up that Vexilar.


----------



## vc1111

Let's talk about the use of "pearl colors"...


Createx is a popular brand of paint for bait building. Luckily Createx is available locally for most of us; Pat Catan's carries it as does Hobby Lobby and a few other places.

Createx offers a nice range of color options and their pearl colors are excellent in my opinion. They offer a nice pearl blue, gold, white and a few others. I really favor the white for a number of patterns that I paint. My brother, who makes his living with an airbrush noticed a bait that I had base-coated in Createx white pearl and commented on what a nice white pearl it was. 

If you try pearl colors there are a few things that might be helpful to know...

Airbrushes don't like "thicker" paints. You may have to thin the pearl down a bit and spray more, but thinner coats, while "flashing" the paint with a heat gun or hair dryer between the thin coats. Be patient and as always, when painting anything, take your time. Also if the needle in your airbrush is too small, it may not spray the pearls at all, or... you may have to turn up the pressure on your compressor a bit to get the gun to throw the stuff.

Pearls are a beautiful, delicate paint. After you apply the pearl paint, you MUST handle the bait delicately or you will risk marring the job because the pearl coat will scratch pretty easily until it is under a clear coat of either epoxy or automotive clear. It can be marred by just bumping it up against a tool or another bait, so use caution after you've applied it.

I would highly recommend that you experiment with pearl powders too. I do this a lot and it is a blast. I've given some of my pearl powders to a number of guys on this board and others and they all fell in love with the stuff. Pearl powders have to be mixed with automotive clear and then sprayed over the bait on top of other colors. The range of effects that you can achieve is both amazing and amazingly satisfying. 

I've even mixed different types of the powders together. Lots of fun and the effects can really make a subtle but powerful difference in the final look of the bait. Unfortunately, the effects are very difficult to photograph (so are the effects of judiciously applied glitter), but trust me, you'll be glad you tried this stuff out.

Now if you're going to try the pearl powders, you'll make a commitment. You must mix them with automotive clear, which is cleaned up with lacquer thinner, NOT water. Therefore, a paint booth and a respirator are mandatory. You do NOT want to breath lacquer thinner or automotive clear. Both are nasty and flammable. You will have to either do this outdoors with a slight breeze in your favor (meaning not blowing the fumes back in your face) or with a properly operating paint booth. 

If you get serious about this stuff, and it seems that most people do eventually, you'll want a good paint booth anyway. Even breathing the particulate from water-based paints is a bad idea.

Another sort of "rule of thumb" to keep in mind is that you should not hope to spray pearls over florescent colors or metallic colors and get the best of both worlds. Pearl colors will "flatten" out the effects of florescent or metallic colors. As always, feel free to bend the rules, but at least this tip will help you know what to expect when apply pearl over other powerful colors.

Other than that...try pearl over different colored base coats, such as white, black, or silver. Your eyes will be handsomely rewarded, the girls will swoon, and the fish will marvel and feed heavily upon the results.  

I've been building baits for a number of years now, and I've messed around with bucktails and wire baits for nearly two decades, and I"m still learning about the range of patterns and effects achievable with a little imagination. I'm still inspired by the people whose work has appeared on this board and others, and I humbly hope that I've provided a little inspiration of my own from time to time. That is what makes this stuff fun. (_Most of all,_ I have enjoyed the friends I've made along the way.)

If you come up with something that works, please post it here and write about it a bit. I will testify to the fact that the more you give the more it all comes back to you tens times over. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Just trying to delve a little further into some of the things we've been talking about here over the last few years.

Would love to have our input and/or questions on this interesting aspect of the process.

Later, I'll post a few examples, if I get a chance.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

A subject I love! I actually did alot of ground floor work with BASF, Mearlin, and other pearl pigment manufacturers years ago. Those cool PT Dream and Street Cruisers with the gold or orange pearl paint?........... I formulated the emblem and trim coating systems. The emblem was actually the hardest coating to do on the entire vehicle because you had to get the pearl to look the same as the body, but on the back side of a polycarbonate lens! LOL  

There are a few types of pearl pigments out now that are stable in waterborne paints. Even the older types are fine in water, but you have to mix and use as needed. Unless they're the new "passivated" waterborne type, they'll oxidize in the water and you'll lose the effect. If I'm going for a full pearl effect, whether it be color-changing or a traditional pearl, I usually just mix it with AutoAir transparent base. I keep several colors mixed in bottles and ready to spray. For the proper effect, you'll need a scale. Pearls are very sensitive to the amount of pearl vs paint. Typically, most give the best effect at a concentration of 1-2&#37; based on total coating weight. Traditional pearls are more forgiving, but the color-changing type really have to be dialed in to get the best look. When I was formulating, sometimes 1.2% vs 1.5% was like night and day. Also, be very patient. The best looks are often achieved with anywhere from 4-8 very light and fine coats. If you don't want to go through all that mixing and weighing, AutoAir has a pretty extensive line of pearl coatings. BUT, they're pricey!

Pearls also are great in clearcoat as a highlighter or enhancement. I mix them into my clear for two different reasons. Sometimes, I'll use a descent amount that will actually show up distinctly and highlight any of the dark colors, like stripes or eye pupils. Other times, I just use a small amount, close to the predominant color of the bait, and it isn't very visible at first glance, but gives the bait a "different" look and really helps to smooth transitions between colors. 

As far as shopping for them, I can't much help as to where to find them, but can lend a tip or two. I cheated and acquired a lifetime supply of any color from "sources". LOL I did see some at Home Depot that are supposedly good for water or solvent paints. Pretty cheap, but that brings me to tip #2. GOOD automotive grade pearls go anywhere from $30/# for standard pearls, up to $1200/# for the color-changing types. Non-automotive are half to a third of that price. You get what you pay for. The difference is in moisture and UV stability. Non-automotives will lose their effect fairly quickly if exposed to sunlight or moisture. 

I'll see if I can dig up a few pics. Most effects are almost impossible to capture fully with a camera though.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Here's a couple pics of a spoon done in a color-changing pearl with holographic scaling. A favorite of Erie walleye, steelies, and salmon.










Same spoon, different angle


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Here's a pearl used "improperly" over white. What I mean by improperly, is that the pearl was created to go over black, giving you a nice crystal saphire look that changes shades with the angle. Over white though, it gives an awesome blue-ish pearl look. A little bit in the clear also enhances the effect and gives a little life to the stripes and pearl coal eyes.


----------



## vc1111

Great stuff, DT. I know what you mean about the shortcomings of photography in this case. I would love to see those baits "in person" one day. I'm sure the spoons are three times better in ordinary daylight. 

I can imagine how tough it would be to get the pearl effect to render on the _back side_ of polycarbonate emblems.

I also know what you mean about "giving life" to the transitions and other areas of a bait to which the human eye is naturally drawn. I spent a lot of time in the past studying photography and lighting. I was intrigued by how we tend to scan an object (or photograph) by way of the the lines we formulate in our eye according to both the obvious and not so obvious detail created by light and perspective. It is something that is hard to put in words; the rules are essentially static and unwritten, but understanding them to some degree allows you to exploit them.

Another rather interesting aspect of bait building is the scale involved. I spend a lot of time discussing things with my brother about the differences and limitations between what he does and what I try to do. He works on cars, bikes, planes, boats, quads, jet skis, and other larger objects. Some of his work is naturally on flat surfaces, other work he does involves all compound curves. Just that difference, compound curves versus flat surfaces, allows him to capitalize on the various characteristics inherent in the metallics and candies that he often employs. 

Of course, with baits, the scale is a fraction of what he has to deal with. That is both an advantage and disadvantage for both him and me. If his work has the slightest flaw (lol, and it almost never does) it will be amplified on either a curved of flat surface. Ironically, the flat surface tends to amplify an aberration to a higher degree. Baits, on the other hand, force one to try to create impressions and images of detail on smaller surfaces, which have varying degrees of curves, compound curves and flat surfaces. Some of the techniques he can easily utilize are all but impossible on such small scale. Others are more universal. At any rate, I maintain the my work is tougher because it pushes the limitations of the airbrush to zones he rarely enters. Then again, when he does tight, close intricate work, he humbles me and I marvel at his work. He is also able to paint at a pace that makes my head spin. It takes me so much time to get some of this stuff done and I have to really slow down to even come close to what I'd like to do. 

At any rate, he is the one that introduced me to the pearls and I really enjoy the characteristics you described so well. I'm looking forward to learning more from my big brother in the months and years to come about the metallics candies, and other strong suits he displays in his work.

Great post, DT, and I'm glad you're sharing your years of experience and technical knowledge.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Here's a video of that color-changing lure. The scaling takes up most of the effect. Don't mind the super-steady hand on the camera. LOL


http://www.downrivertackle.com/lures/dscf2516.wmv


----------



## GRADY228

That is sweet!!


----------



## hazmail

Vince- DT. These great examples of pearl really shine, and like you say blue over black is the norm, but yours is much more subtle than that &#8211; the color shift on the spoons is amazing, something I have never used, but have been searching a source in the past couple of weeks (costs the earth). I also notice Vince is incorporating these paint colors into his lures, with pearls of all different shades, again very subtle, with one overlapping the other, he showed me some in May (his first few I think) and they are in real life, works of art, you must spend hours on them. I don't know if you have seen a 'Tarpon' there, but this is what the look like when first removed from the water, a living rainbow. I marvel at some of the effects you guys get and looking at your lures, I have come to realize, we (and lots of others) are each going down slightly different tracks, although we are all using basically the same pint. This is what is so good about seeing all these photos on this forum and others &#8211; there are guys heading in all sorts of directions, with some amazing results, and I am forever looking/zooming at pictures and asking myself &#8220;Wow how did he/she do that&#8221;? Which takes up the next few days, trying to analyze the order of layers/paint etc.
Unfortunately I keep getting &#8220;No Video&#8221;on that link???

After many years of going down the 'interference' green ,red, blue route, I have settled (for a while ) on what I call reverse pearl, which like yours is much more easy on the eyes, the pearl shines through, it's not as shiny as chrome or foil, something like real silver, or sun shining through cloud at dusk, which to me is more like a fish scale, which do shine underwater, but a flash does not burn your eyes out. 

I spray the blank matte white and then a couple of light even coats of 'pearl white', over this I don't use any solid colors, but opaques (or clear colors), I try to blend them, fade them, doesn't seem to matter what you do, the pearl shines through and makes these clear colors glow, while still giving that on/ off silver/pearl effect. Every now and then I tire of it and go back to solid colors, then invariably, drift back to 'Pearls'.
These are all examples of clear colors over 'white pearl', none of these have any solid colors, and like Vince, and I think you have said, photos only show half the story, I can't wait for them to come up with a 3D monitor, where you can roll them around and watch all those pictures of lures from all around the world, come alive.pete

Here are some examples, all 80mm (3 1/4") long, hope we inspire someone.







[/IMG]
Below -this one has no pearl other than the flecks along shoulder.







[/IMG]
Clear black ('Smoke') under pearl with clear colors over.







[/IMG]
Prawn- clears over pearl, with clear blobbing and cotton lines.







[/IMG]
Fluro green (rattle can), over pearl, over white, ( a quickie-pardon the quality), shows how the pearl over white highlights scale effect. This was/is a 'Flathead' killer)







[/IMG]


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

You guys amaze me what you can do with these paints!! I really like the pearl colors and it was one of the reasons why I finally gave in to the airbrush... You can get some pretty neat stuff by layering with different colors, so you never know what you'll get until you try it. I have started to mess around with some of the Wildlife chameleon colors as well, and they make photographing baits pretty tough. Hopefully the fish can see the flash and realism in the baits as we do! I always wanted to make a more "metallic" colored carp but couldn't get it right until I could blend my colors... This one is close so I'm happy with it for a starter.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Wow Haz, that second one from the bottom, Prawn, is sweet! I could boat some serious pike around here with that scheme on a Bomber Long-A!


----------



## K gonefishin

Downriver Tackle said:


> Here's a video of that color-changing lure. The scaling takes up most of the effect. Don't mind the super-steady hand on the camera. LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.downrivertackle.com/lures/dscf2516.wmv


Trolling spoons on LSD cool as you know what Jim


----------



## rjbass

Very nice Pete...love that reverse bill.

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Thanks Rod/DT- those prawns (shrimp) which I had such high hopes for catching 'flat-head' here, have been real non performers. I made a sinker, a floater, and even have one that goes in reverse, does nothing for the fish tough. Such is life, and lure building. pete


----------



## vc1111

The prawn is also my favorite, Pete. That is a great pattern.

Jody, I noticed that I missed your question above. Sorry. To answer your question...

The foiling thing has it limits. You have to work with the idea that there are surfaces over which you cannot place foil without wrinkling it noticeably. Most of the baits I choose to foil are not the overly rounded type like the bass cranks. 

But after placing the foil you can stretch it a bit over the rounder edges...just a bit, and I'm only talking about the furnace foil. The kitchen foil won't stretch at all really.

Finally when you lay it down, if there are any small wrinkles, you can usually burnish them out with the side of a permanent marker or some other stiff, flat, smooth object. I've also used the handle of an Xacto knife for that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hazmail

Esox- I like it, just enough sparkle to attract attention (It sounds like I am talking about a woman !!). That lip should send it way down, and those crab claws (holder) are a gerat idea. pete


----------



## vc1111

TRE, you are going to have a great 2009 season with baits like that. I like the colors you used and the darker areas near the head. I also like that holder you came up with. 

For what its worth...

I've been trying a lot of new ideas lately, especially in the paint shop. I've had some successes and some failures, but its been fun. I'm trying to break out of my normal color zones and try new patterns and its not easy. I guess we all tend to paint with patterns and colors we favor. I'm hoping to find a few more effective patterns for Pymatuning and West Branch for 2009. I've also got some other plans up my sleeve for this year, so I'll be building colors that I may not necessarily be personally using.

I've also made some modifications to the Palm bait so that it can now be trolled at speed and in the wake of the boat. And I'm modifying the colors for West Branch based on feedback I'm picking up from some of the locals such as Luredaddy, who considers West Branch his home "office."

Here's one that I just finished with the modified lip in what I guess I'm going to call a Leopard pattern:


----------



## socdad

Vince / I dont think I could find it in me to throw that in the water, absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

WOW!!! Vince, that's nice! Probably a secret, but I'll ask anyways. How do you do that effect on the back?


----------



## vc1111

No big secret, DT. Just thin your paint waaay down and spray light thin coats.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

You free-hand that stuff??? How big is that bait? You've got some crisp lines it looks like between colors in some areas.


----------



## Rowhunter

Beautiful work there Vince.

Douglas


----------



## hazmail

Yes Vince, that is very original, and very beautiful work, too good to chuck in the water, love it .pete


----------



## Big Daddy

That thing looks like a freckle faced chubby gal I knew right after my divorce was final! Same look in her eye too, minus the yellow!!! LOL!!!


----------



## musky2much

Vince, they are all good from you but that one is incredible! Very creative pattern.

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## bassinjody

vince as always awsome looking bait, it looks like it has chicken pox. i wished my baits would catch a little bit of them chicken pox.


----------



## jshbuckeye

I look in utter amazement what you folks make. Great works of art.


----------



## plugman

Whew! That's pretty amazing work. I'm going to be scratching my head for a long time over how you got that patterning on the back and eyes. Remarkable!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks a lot you guys. I have to tell you, the feedback is nice, I sincerely appreciate it. I got a kick out of your post, Big Daddy. It brought to mind a few escapades from my younger days.

I've been spending an awful lot of time in the paint shop trying out new stuff. I've also been trying to see what I can do with mixing my own pearl colors. On certain days, I'm trying to just start slinging colors and see what happens, rather than have a certain pattern in mind. Sometimes it works, other times I look at it and think, "That one's going in the can." 

I've got another small batch about finished. I've got a few more steps to do on each before I hang them up as done. I've tried some other stuff with glitters and pearls mixed together and shot together and its been fun. I'll post a few soon.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Vince you inspire me! Racked my head against the wall for a while trying to figure out how you did that. Think I figured it out!  First try pics. Second try will be better. I don't do foil, so I did the body in my mother of parl scheme. Just 1 coat of clear so far. Also, my camera skills aren't quite up to yours either. LOL












There's holo flakes in the clear, so that's what the little specks are


----------



## MadMac

Vince, if you don't like how one comes out does it really have to "go in the can"? Can't you use some kind of remover and start over?


----------



## vc1111

DT, that's the idea for sure. I love the colors on that one. Is that a bait you built? Great shape and it looks like its through wired too. That would do well on Leesville, which is one of the local musky waters nearby.

Mac, I can wipe down any bait and start over and I don't hesitate to do that...but only so many times, then I consider the bait to have bad mojo and it goes in the can. Not many actually make it in there, but if one misbehaves enough times, he sleeps with_out_ the fishes.

Your Palm Bait got painted this morning at 1:30 am. I'll be clearing it today.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one I just hung up after getting the final top coat done. I'm hoping the Leesville skis will favor this pattern:

















This one, I'm thinking Piedmont. I've done well at Piedmont with baits in these colors and hues. This is another one in glitters and pearls and it just won't photograph properly so I'm not even going to try because I'd have to post at least 3 or 4 angles, but you get idea. It has an odd almost transparent look to it in certain lighting angles:


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> Your Palm Bait got painted this morning at 1:30 am. I'll be clearing it today.


Can't wait to see a pic Vince.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

No, it's just a Shad Rap. I don't do too much carving. Use to make pencil plugs, but painting alone keeps me busy with every spare minute. 

Love the new stuff!


----------



## plugman

Vince and DT, I'd love to see some underwater shots of these most recent baits where you plan to fish them. You've done an incredible job of breaking up the overall profile of the bait just like a small baitfish looks like in the water. I suspect you'd see a very lifelike impression of what you're imitating. All the mottling and those little scales reflect the light and the surroundings the fish is swimming in so that it's overall body shape becomes harder to see. In life, Mother Natures way of helping those litle guys survive.


----------



## rjbass

Vince, those are great, love the gill plates.....nice job!

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter

Pristine work!!! It's a true joy to examine your latest interpretation of a fishing lure. 

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thank you, guys, your approval is motivating.

Here's a few more...

Gold Leopard FlatShad, from Western Red Cedar, pearl color shifts, weighted:

























Plum Pearl Threadfin Shad with blue and purple overtones. This one is all in pearl colors that I custom-mixed. The only paint is one coat of white primer and a bit of white flaring at the tip of the gill plates:


----------



## MadMac

That Gold Leopard looks like a cross between a shad and a smallie. Nice idea Vince.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Some Heddon repros I've been doing for a customer down south. Some are exact, some are brought up to modern standards with pearl paints and clearcoat highlights.


----------



## vc1111

DT, those are really sharp. I love the older patterns. I'm probably going to do another series of the older styles next winter. I love the greens and stripes and all the stuff the yesteryear builders used to make.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one in colors that on Luredaddy got me to considering:


----------



## hazmail

All beautiful paint work Vince, and DT that purple layered number is excellent, love the 'Bluegills' also, I have collected a few of these, was thinking of selling them until I saw yours, they're too precious.pete


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Pete. Are those a lipless crankbait? I can't tell by the photo.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Oh, oh, oh. Forgot I was actually in Buckeye land and had this one in my arsenal. LOL Hope this doesn't get me booted from the site.


----------



## triton175

Downriver Tackle said:


> Oh, oh, oh. Forgot I was actually in Buckeye land and had this one in my arsenal. LOL Hope this doesn't get me booted from the site.


I used to think that you did great work. I'm sorry, but your skills have taken a serious turn for the worse. That is the ugliest bait I've ever seen!


----------



## bassinjody

vince you have some of the best lures ive seen . so much thought about colors. you must not sleep at night . Hazmail i love that swim bait what kind of hinges do you use. that not them dna hinges are they.hay downriver great colors on the shad rap.i not sure about the blue and yellow thing thou but i cant say much im a penn state fan!


----------



## hazmail

DT- STUNNNNNNNNNNNNING
How big is it??pete


Jody- I think you are talking abuut a different site, but yep they DNA hinges.pete


----------



## bassinjody

sorry hazmail your right i was looking at your swim bait on TU both sites kinda run together any how nice baits.since we are talking about that swim bait you shuold post it on here so every body can see it.


----------



## vc1111

Lol, thanks, Jody, but I don't really do more than squirt paint at them and see what happens.

Here's a shot of Mad Mac's new Palm Bait for West Branch:


----------



## MadMac

All I can say is WOW Vince. I think my 2009 fish count just rose significantly. It's a good thing you want feedback or I would probably just hang it on the wall.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

That's awesome. I love that eye too!


----------



## Big Daddy

WOW! What a beauty. That should catch a big one or two! It caught me!


----------



## hazmail

dT- my apologies, calling your lures ' blue gills', I should have said 'Pumpkin seeds', they are still nice, mine all have s/s lips, did they make them without too.?pete


----------



## Downriver Tackle

hazmail said:


> dT- my apologies, calling your lures ' blue gills', I should have said 'Pumpkin seeds', they are still nice, mine all have s/s lips, did they make them without too.?pete


 Heck, I didn't even remember what it was called, I just copied it as best as I could. LOL

As for the "Wolverine", it was just a standard Rapala Skitter Pop about 3" long. I gave it away to a couple that stays next to us at a fishing resort every summer. They whacked the pike with it, and a few nice bass. 

Have you heard of the Buckeye - Wolverine rivalry in NCAA college football down there? That's why I posted it. LOL They're still sore because we used to put a whooping on their Buckeye butts on a regular basis. If I had to paint that bait today though, I'd have to put blood markings on it, because we've been getting our rears handed to us for a few years now. Still love to poke at them though. LOL


----------



## bassinjody

not really buildt any thing latley just been doing repaints the first ones are bomber speed shad the others are rapalas shad raps.


----------



## vc1111

Good stuff, Jody. I like those greenish ones and that work on the spinner bait is very clean work.


----------



## vc1111

I started about a half-dozen topwater baits. 

These two are almost done. Just need a few more coats of clear. Both are going to friends.

















On this one I modified the AmberTiger pattern by adding a shot of black cherry pearl to the bridge of the nose. I kind of liked that so I added it to some other baits during last night's painting session. Previously I've sort of avoided adding too much red or even shades of red to musky baits but this year I'm going to try to test a whole series of new shades and some new patterns. We'll see what happens. I hope it works. I'm thinking I'll hang a 5/0 hook on the belly of this one and 4/0 on the tail.









































I kind of enjoyed thinking about the upcoming season as I was building this topwater stuff. It got me to thinking of these things chopping along the weed edges as the sun goes done and the tree frogs start singing like the do on those fine summer evenings in Ohio. Man, I can't wait. I like my ice fishing, but I love swinging those 7 1/2 foot musky rods a whole lot more.


----------



## eyesman_01

The paint on this bait, and the one in a previous post with the same pattern for MadMac intrigue me. Beautiful baits Vince. I just haven't been spending the time in "the cave" I should be this winter.


----------



## vc1111

Funny you should mention "time in the cave," as I was just thinking about writing a little about that. If the moment does not fade for me, I may spend the time and share some thoughts about that subject, for what its worth.

I think that one needs to think about that time before actually spending it, or else nothing meaningful will come from it. More later maybe. I'm going too fast again, trying to accomplish too many things at once. Lol, sure if fun though.


----------



## vc1111

Made it to the Butler Show with Tigger today we had a blast. Met a lot of the builders and saw some nice tackle and a great seminar on musky fishing. Ran into Cutt Em Jack and his dad there too.


----------



## Coon_Shark

Hi,

Flat-out stunning work, Vince. All I can say is wow. The eyes are the best, I like the brown/gold contrasts on the back, incredible paint jobs, way to go. The brown/gold patterns on the sunfish baits are 'totally it'.


----------



## puterdude

vince,after looking at your post of your work all winter,I said ,what the hell,bought me a starter kit with compressor and all.Figured I might as well try it,i may like it,but don;t worry ,I'll never be as good as you.


----------



## TIGGER

Boy what a treat to see those lures in person this weekend!!!!!!! Just incredible stuff!!!!

Vince I had a blast with you at the Butler Show. It was great to finally meet Cut-em jack and his dad!

John


----------



## MuskieJim

Vince, have you ever tried making one minus the prop? Like a walk-the-dog style? I'm sure the weight would have to be a little different, but they're really simple compared to some of the other stuff that you make!


----------



## vc1111

*Thank you, **** Shark.* The brown/gold on the back is done with the pearls and its a lot easier than it looks. The results are addicting and for now at least, its all I want to do when I get in the paint shop. I just love throwing it over different colors to see what happens. Its really intriguing to see how many different nuances you can get.

*Puterdude*, welcome aboard and welcome to the asylum.  I'm glad to hear you decided to give it a go and if you have any questions, everyone here is really helpful. Did you get an airbrush with the kit? Looking forward to seeing your progress.
*
Tigger* we have to do this stuff more often. It was really cool to see all those baits and the new tackle. I enjoyed that Gregg Smith seminar...well at least the parts I didn't sleep through. Lol, I didn't mean to nap in there, he was really good and he presented his information very well. I learned a thing or two. Heck I even bought one of those giant squid-looking tubes to try out this year at Pymatuning. I bought an 8 incher in Black with orange tentacles. That ought to scare 'em good, eh?

*Muskie Jim*, I have two of the walk the dog topwaters on the bench upstairs right now. One is done and the other is underway. And you're right, they are a heck of a lot easier to build compared to the crankbaits. The long, round baits do have a few things to contend with though. The round baits can be a little prone to wrinkling when you top coat them with epoxy for some reason. I've taken to putting on more coats, but thinner coats to retard that tendency. It is also tricky to line up the belly hooks perpindicular to the plane of the eyes. In other words, its easy to drill the holes off center a bit. I've taken to priming them white before I drill them so that I can judge the belly center line a little easier. The grain of the wood makes my eyes go wonky if I don't. Lol, I know Pete is probably tuning in and thinking, "I could make a jig for that!" I probably should make one; it wouldn't be too hard and it would make those baits easier to build. 

At any rate, I'll have one of the top water stick baits done in a few days, and the other should be in the shop to be painted in a week or two. I'm also going to build a bait with a similar profile, but I'm going to weight it as glider. You've probably seen the Eddie bait, haven't you Muskie Jim? I had one a few years back and I love that thing. Always meant to build one, but just haven't done it yet.

For some reason, it seems like I'm really going slow, although I have over 20 baits done this winter already. Just seems like I'm not getting much done for some reason. More later, I'm really tired right now. 

*I do have some really cool info to report on the PS900 airbrushes. And its all good news.* I talked with owner of the company and it was interesting and informative. Great guy and had some stuff I'm sure the whole board will find VERY interesting and informative. Turns out he reads this forum! And...he is going to respond to some of the requests he's read here...*stay tuned*. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## puterdude

Vince ,I bought the whole kit,as I know nothing about them,heres what I got
Master Airbrush Brand Model G75 Airbrush Set Trigger Style Gravity Feed Internal Mix Airbrush with a 0.3mm needle/nozzle, 2.5 oz. gravity feed cup, Airbrush Attachment Cover, Propellant Regulator and a 5' and a 6' Air Hose. Airbrush Model G75-H Universal Precision Trigger Style Gravity Feed Airbrush w/2.5 oz. Cup Airbush includes fitting for 1/8" air inlet Set also includes braided air hose with 1/8" fittings for connection of airbrush to compressor Compressor Features: Powerful: At 1/8 Horsepower this unit delivers sufficient Air Volume (CFM) and Air Pressure (PSI) to operate most airbrushes. Portable: Light-Weight, Compact and Easy to Carry with the Built in Handle. Thermally Protected: Automatically turns itself off if the unit becomes over heated. Maintenance Free: Oil-less Piston Motor Holder: Easy to Operate with a built in airbrush holder. Low Noise: Very Quiet Operation.

I am looking forward to starting so I'll go with something easy at first and go from there.Probably play around with some wood boards and such till I get the feel of it.


----------



## vc1111

Puterdude, sounds good. It is a good idea to practice on something other than a lure until you get the hang of it a bit. Some guys use a piece of PVC pipe to practice on. It is rounded as are the baits you'll be working on and the PVC makes it easy to wipe off the paint and keep practicing.

In accordance with my last post on this thread as to news on the PS900 airbrushes, see post #30 on the thread entitled "Just how good is the PS900?"


----------



## puterdude

Vince many thanks for the tips and I'll definately look back at that post.I really appreciate the help.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Vince, those eyes are amazing! I wish my girlfriend had eyes that pretty  Sorry I missed you guys at the show, I was there on Saturday morning pretty early before I left to go fishing. Hopefully we'll cross paths soon!


----------



## vc1111

TRE, I'm sorry we missed you. We'll get together sooner or later. Did you buy any new stuff?


----------



## etch

vince always a pleasure seeing your work, just amazing as always

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Etch. Where've you been? Missed seeing your work here.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Another new one with great potential on Erie. Best of both lake favorites. Copper and purple.


----------



## hazmail

Like everything else on this page, superb D.T -great colour scheme.pete


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

I couldn't resist some of Brian's baits, I really like the slight difference in this black head perch pattern than my regular ones... there were tons of cool baits there but I have to say my favorite....Mr Toothy had a smallie that was probably close to 18" long, about a 5-6 pounder it looked  Man that thing was awesome!!


----------



## vc1111

Steve, your bait is getting shipped tomorrow.

Jim, your eyes are going in the mail tomorrow. How will you be able to see anything till they get there?


----------



## Tater_Hog

Steve gets and bait!!! And jim gets some eyes!!! All i want is my monkey back!!!!


----------



## Tater_Hog

Vince you asked me to post more pictures.. Just recent stuff I did but no names for the patterns.. Looking for help with naming them.


----------



## Tater_Hog

well that worked well... how do you resize it!!!


----------



## Yanky

i would call it either ghost, because of the white ephemeral quality of the paint, or floater because the eye, with the paint, seems to remind me of what a dead fish found a floatin looks like. perhaps its the flash 

either way, great looking!!


----------



## hazmail

My old man done a fair bit of Opal mining here. If those eyes are not made from blue opals, I'm not playing (no wonder you charge so much)- if you are going to use the same eyes on all the lures, call it OPAL, why not? (I HAD to edit this), just call them "pete's opal", after all it was my idea!!!!!pete


----------



## MadMac

I'll be looking for it Vince. I've got a few guys at work that want me to bring it in so they can see it up close. No electric here yesterday but it's back on now. I bet the guys at Butler really liked it. I can't wait to run it this Spring. Just read an old Muskie Inc. article on shallow flat trolling in the Spring on Ohio lakes so I'm developing a plan.


----------



## vc1111

Its about time you posted some of your latest, Matt! That is beautiful. I cannot believe the eyes. They do look like opals too.

I'd call that one, Martian Hog with Planet Earth Eyes.

Mac, yes, that bait was carefully examined in Butler the other day. On Sunday there was a seminar on trolling and I picked up a few new ideas to try, so I'm trying to do some plotting and planning of my own. I'll probably be putting along right behind you on those flats sometime this year.!


----------



## rjbass

Hey Tater....I liked the one your daughter named "pile of Pooh".....I saw that on another website...

Rod


----------



## hazmail

Heres some Lightning Ridge opals Matt, I have some if you would like to make some more eyes.pete

http://www.opalfire.info/


----------



## bowhunter29

Tater,

I'd go with "Psycho"- it fits the look. Sweet lure...

jeremy


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Nice Tater! I love how the eyes look to be, or are recessed on the bottom. Very realistic!

My vote is to call it Shrimp


----------



## plugman

Area 51....

Reminds me of all the UFO stuff.


----------



## vc1111

This bait teetered on the rim of the trash can multiple times. It gave me a hard time from start to finish and although I don't get frustrated easily this one tested me.

Not really what I was trying to achieve, but on the other hand, I learned a trick or two from it, so I guess that's okay.

Nine inch ********* in orange with black cherry pearl highlights:


----------



## Rowhunter

That's just gonna get killed! I'll assume she's weighted nice and heavy so it can be ripped? I like the inset eye's and the pearls in the paint.

Douglas


----------



## Rowhunter

If you don't mind Vince, I thought I might add this new Popper to the mix. Popper's have been used to catch Bass in both Fresh and Salt for the longest time. We all know that on occasion, a Musky loves a topwater snack, be it a buzz ,a creeper ,walk the dog, prop jobs or whatever. Why not the old popper? I really can't say I know of a Musky specific popper out there. So , I'm thinking about making one available , what do you guy's think? The one I'm posting here I made for a carving example ,but it is real close to what I'm thinking about making out of resin.

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

I don't know why it wouldn't work for Musky....nice bait....what are the dimensions???

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Lol, if I don't mind? I _love_ when you post your baits here! I think it would definitely work when the topwater bite is on for muskies! I also know from personal experience that Northerns love topwater stuff and that thing would get smeared. Your use of gray tones is amazing, Douglas.

Also the ********* posted above is weighted to run in the 4 to 6 foot range and to be ripped at high speed.


----------



## Rowhunter

Vince, I'll say it again, that thing is gonna get hurt!!!

RJ, this Popper is almost 1 1/2" in diameter, 6" long and weighs in at a stout 3.4oz. At rest it sits with it's tail just at surface level. All of the ballast is located 2" forward the tail. I tested one of these last summer and it has the greatest deep pop sound with a short walk the dog ( No Glide). The one I was throwing was the LMB version, the other I sent out east for Stripers, but I think it's on a shelf!

Douglas


----------



## plugman

Those are some of the sweetest things I've ever seen! Maker one up in a pogie pattern! Out here the big bass on the back side of Cranes Beach in Ipswich would go ballistic over it. Or ocean side at Peaches Point in Marblehead for that matter. 

I'm going to go to sleep tonight dreaming of Nantucket Sleigh Rides in my yak!


----------



## hazmail

That's some beautiful work Doug, a six inch popper would be a Black Marlin bait here.
Very nice work.pete


----------



## vc1111

You guys probably noticed that I built a few baits in the four inch range. On another board I had a viewer question why. In the spring the bait fish can be in the smallish range. A four inch bait can be just the ticket on West Branch, Leesville, and Piedmont in the spring and even at other times throughout the season. At times, sizing down with the baits can trigger followers or just plain finicky muskies.

Here's another in the four inch range with a pretty much standard bait fish profile...I think I'll call this pattern Musky Mints


----------



## vc1111

Here's another topwater with a fade from black cherry pearl on the nose/face to a gunmetal blue on the back near the tail. It has a faint amount of gold glitter, just a bit over the back.

As I probably mentioned before, I tested these last year and they run great and are extremely easy to use. The prop is noisy too with a nice, crisp, metallic sound. I make the props from stainless steel so they should hold up forever. There is a metal bead behind them so they should almost never wear out. I used extra long .92 screw eyes for the installation, glued into the wood with 2 ton epoxy. Fish on, mutha! 

I kept the belly and sides gold with florescent red/orange. I've got a few more of these on the drawing board as I'll be selling a few baits in the near future. I made one with a fatter profile and I'm curious to see if it triggers more strikes or triggers bigger fish. It won't be finished for a while yet, but here's the one I just finished. I'll use 4/0 trebles for the belly and tail:


----------



## vc1111

Special thanks to rjbass for some tips on weighting this one. Rod has a special way he weights his and was nice enough to share it with me.

This is a Jackpot style bait, a classic really. It is about nine inches long. The eyes are purple...lol, don't ask, I was in a good mood when I made the eyes and thought, "Hey, let's give 'em some purple!"

I can't wait to see if I can get an explosion on it this year. I'll be building more of these to sell also. (But there will be no actual sales discussed on this forum...)


----------



## triton175

Love the color fade on the top of that prop bait. I never would have thought of that color combination, but it looks really sweet.

Brian


----------



## VTBasser

vc1111 said:


> Special thanks to rjbass for some tips on weighting this one. Rod has a special way he weights his and was nice enough to share it with me.


So what's the action like? Do you walk the dog with it, glider like, or something more like salt water pencil popping?

Could we get a pic of it in water? Much can be inferred from how it sits.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Brian.

VT, picture a giant Zara Spook, and you'll get an idea of how it works in the water. When the weather breaks, I'll try to get some video of some of the baits in the water.


----------



## VTBasser

The sink would do just fine for me for starters.


----------



## vc1111

Recently, I got a package from the UPS lady. Yea, we have a UPS lady, not a guy. She works hard and from what I've seen keeps quite a pace.

She delivered this to my back porch and when I saw it was from Matt, aka Tater Hog, I was pretty excited to view the contents. I was not disappointed.

These are going to into my collection of Bait From Greats and these are never going to see any H2O either. Seriously, I'm going to build a display for the lobby of my main office location for all the baits I've received as gifts. I think it would be fun to have them there where others can enjoy them as much as I do, and by displaying them there I'll get to enjoy them throughout my work day too.

The lines on this one are just beautiful. It has a great profile and clearly Tater Hog has a vision of what he wants to produce before he even starts a bait. 










We talk quite often and it amazes me how fast Matt can build. Like a lot of guys, I tend to labor over this stuff. I want things to be "just so" and my fingers and hands sometimes just refuse to cooperate and I struggle (hence the name "fatingers").

Matt's approach is "just go with it." He just starts carving and painting and lets the bait and the details sort of fall into place. Whatever happens is whatever happens. Its an attitude I'm trying to adopt this year in some aspects of the building process and I think it can have a lot of advantages and add new elements to whatever you have in your mind when you first start a build.

Look at the detail in the forward section of this bait. Just intriguing stuff, really. The way the details all tie together and yet remain simple just works somehow...








A White Tiger pattern? I would have never even thought of that! It really pops too. 

I wish you could feel this bait in your hands. After you build hundreds of baits, you can pick up a bait and just know the weight distribution is perfect. Just like the works of rjbass, Tigger, Douglas, Hazmail, Etch, and some others, there is an overall balance to Matt's work and you just know it has all the right stuff for a quality, effective bait.

I also received this one from Tater Hog and it is another that I'll put with my treasures. 








It is signed with a personal message on the bill and even the writing for the message and the signature are stylized and crisp.

Obviously this bait has a list of unique characteristics (the colors are amazing) but the most pronounced is the pissed off, grumpy, old Grandpa look that you see at first glance. I think it is safe to say that no one, anywhere, at any time, has ever put so much character into the less than 2 square inches of the forward section of a bait of this size. It is absolutely, positively Tater Hog; one of a kind, just like Matt. And if you knew Matt, you'd appreciate the mug on this bait all the more. He enjoys life and you cannot talk with him for more than two minutes and he has you laughing and smiling. It is no wonder it all shines through in his work.

I've had the privilege of getting to know the artists that show themselves in their work on this board and a couple of others. It has been the most rewarding part of this whole building thing. The friends I've made through the chopping and painting of wood and of course, the ensuing encounters on the waters with the fisherman who hang out at OGF, and the chance meetings at the shows, like Butler, are what I appreciate the most. 

I had no idea where this would all go and how many great people I'd get to meet as a result. I hope it continues for a long time.


----------



## fugarwi7

The dust has settled (no pun intended) and I am back...haven't been focused on my hobbies of late but I am finally getting back to a normal lifestyle...will be making a few more walleye baits and will post a pic or two soon...I have really missed doing my thing and spending time on this site checking out everyone's works of art...some real beauties on here since I've been away...great job to all who have posted pictures...a lot of talent to say the least!!!


----------



## Rowhunter

Well, well, well, Mr. McBee is at it again. Just another fine example of the work that roll's out of Tater Hog's Laboratory. I like this new one, what is the size and what type of lure is it? I as well, am fortunate enough to have a couple of Matt's lures, and can really appreciate the work that goes into one of these. The funny thing about Matt is that he swears he can't paint! I guess it's that humility that takes these paint job's over the top!!!

Nice stuff Matt,
Douglas


----------



## vc1111

They are beautiful aren't they, Doug? The white tiger is about 6 1/2 inches long and I'm sure it would be a great bait for walleye, larger bass, pike and muskie, and probably a ton of salt water species.

The grumpy bait is about 4 inches long and is probably best for bass and pike, but on West Branch the muskies favor smaller baits at times. so it might just be the ticket there also. Lol, I'll never know though, because those are going on the wall next to yours, Pete's, rjbass, Etch's frog, and Tiggers stuff.


----------



## vc1111

Fugi, glad to see you're back. Sorry I missed your post earlier. I've been on the go again, trying to do too much too fast.

Douglas, yes, I'll fish that one! More on that later, gotta go.


----------



## vc1111

*Rowhunter sent me another of his works of art.* This time he made sure that it had what he considers flaws, hoping that I'll take it with me fishing. I'll tell ya, it's hard...real hard. The thing is so beautiful, that anyone would love to have it and I'm sure most people would have a hard time even thinking about throwing it to the muskies, knowing the beating it will take when they smash it. But it is amazing and I do love it and I'm really grateful that he was kind enough to send it to me. I'll post pictures of it soon and talk about it a bit. Its a beauty. I have it at my office and I'm still tempted to put it on the wall, but its going to be tempting the Piedmont muskies and hopefully soon.

*Tigger and I will be talking about lure building tomorrow (Monday) evening at 7:00 pm at the monthly meeting of the Moraine Musky Association. The meeting will be at the Mt Zion Church 2251,Prospect Rd. Prospect Pa.16052. *The meeting is open to the public and I'd really enjoy meeting some of you guys if you can make it. I know some of you have already heard about it and said you'll be there. It should be fun. We'll talk building, fishiing, and I'm going to talk a little about the progress we've seen in bait building in just the last few years. Should be a good time and if you run a Mapquest for directions, you'll see that its easy to find your way there too.

Tigger and I will be bringing a few baits too. I just finished a few more and I'll bring those. Here's a few of them; hope you guys like em...

This is a pink and purple pearl Flatshad. As I've said before the Flatshad is a bait I've been building for a long time. Its been one of the best producers for me year in and year out. I weighted this one and made the belly fatter than the dorsal area, which is the opposite of what I usually do. Looking forward to trying this one. 5 and 3/4 inches long:









********* in deep purple pearls which I grabbed out of my brother's shop the other day. I blended it with some Black Cherry pearl and faded the head in lighter to draw the beast's attention to the head of the bait. Kept the rest pretty simple and ran some florescent orange enamels over yellow to light up the belly. Its 6 3/4 inches long, weighted:

















This is a 6 inch topwater prop bait. I'm going to build a lot of these this year and hopefully they'll sell well. They sure do run well and make a nice commotion on a slow, steady retrieve. I'll hang 4/0 hooks fore and aft. I cut the propellers myself from .22 gauge stainless. Also gave it a Tater Hog jaw (tribute to my buddy, Matt...going to make smaller version for him for bass) and a lizard head. Done in 100% pearls, except for the belly, which is florescent orange scales and then I dusted it in Fire Opal glitter. Also added some scaling on the top between the eyes:


----------



## MadMac

Man Vince, that last photo looks alive. Cool, very cool.


----------



## plugman

Vince, I wish I could make it to the presentation you and Tigger are doing tonight. Awful long drive for me in the snow...


If you happen to do a video, maybe post it on youtube or here in the site?

Looks like quite a few steps were involved in those two top water baits. When you say you "dust" with glitter, are you putting the glitter in a clear medium and spraying or just a pinch in the epoxy coat?

Keep it up. 
You're making me push myself.

jk


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

I have the software to do it plugman, it's up to Vince if he'd like it done!!! I'll be there tonight and willing to do it if he doesn't mind...


----------



## muskyslayer96

Hello all,

I am new to OGF and to lure building. I have spent the day viewing the forum posts and I am so excited to have been directed to this site . There are some amazingly talented people here. I am excited to learn all I can, I am a big musky fan and that is where most of my interst is focused. I'm all together new and I will have a lot of questions.

Thanks in advance and I look forward to meeting you all,

Mike


----------



## rjbass

Glad to have you aboard Mike....

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks Rod, I appreciate it.

Mike


----------



## Husky

ThreeRiversEsox said:


> I have the software to do it plugman, it's up to Vince if he'd like it done!!! I'll be there tonight and willing to do it if he doesn't mind...


*
How'd the meeting go? As I'm in NH, I couldn't make it! Vince and John are two of the best teachers around. Whoever got to go came away with some 1st class info*


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Husky. It went very well and we had a great time. Got to meet Three Rivers Esox and Jerkin and see their baits in person too. TRE's baits had a good balanced feeling to them and looked to be the perfect size for spring muskies and Jerkin brought in a firetiger crankbait that was huge! That thing could be used for protection against home invasions! 

Also had a chance to meet and talk with a lot of the guys from the Moraine Musky Association and made new friends. There was a pretty impressive turnout for the meeting too. Everyone seemed anxious to get the 2009 season rolling and there was a good buzz in the room from the start to the finish.

They have some diehard fisherman there. They started off their meeting by asking who has caught any muskies in the last few weeks! Too cold for me out there yet.

Cutt Em Jack was there also and told me he was out doing some casting the other day too.


----------



## Coon_Shark

Welcome to the madness, Mike.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Vince, it was awesome to meet you as well, and see some of your art in person. I will never forget the first time on Pymie that I made the connection, why is this guy snagged up and letting out so much line to go back and get his bait???? Thanks to this thread I recognized you and pm'ed you asking, and sure enough it was you! Now I know why you couldn't lose that bait, the property values around that lake would have went WAY up!!! Thanks for taking time out of your schedule to come and talk, it was a great experience for a novice builder. Evan


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks **** Shark,

I'm excited to be here. I have a lot to learn but this is definitely the place for that. 

Mike


----------



## Rowhunter

I've just completed this wooden rendition of a Bagleys Big-O. It's basswood with carved details and a handmade stainless lip, painted in Baby Bass. The next ones are some more Resin units done in Walleye, Perch and Dark Shad.

Douglas


----------



## crittergitter

Tater_Hog said:


> Vince you asked me to post more pictures.. Just recent stuff I did but no names for the patterns.. Looking for help with naming them.


I might call it a water gremlin.

The level of talent displayed in this thread just amazes me. You guys are very skilled builders! Vince, those prop baits are impressive. I like a good prop bait and the detail on those is awesome.

34 pages and over 1000 posts this thread is of legendary proportions at this point.


----------



## bassinjody

been awile since ive posted any thing. vince as always your baits r awsome, rohunter your baits r top notch also. seeing everybodys baits i have to start building something agian. everybody keep up the great work.


----------



## triton175

Rowhunter - Those baits are just incredible. The dark shad is my favorite, it looks flawless.
I'm going to quit posting pictures of my baits, you artists make mine look like I'm a kid using finger-paint.

Brian


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Critter.

Douglas, those are just flat beautiful things.

Had a long day today, working too much, going too fast. But spring is coming just as fast and I'm getting pumped up.

Finalized my business plans today and "Fatfingers Baits" was officially born. I'm finally up and running. I'm going to ahead and get started after a long delay by a few snags. Going to sell some baits on a very limited basis (but not on this website). 

I also have plans to hit the river this weekend for some early season casting. It's probably a bit too early, but you never know. If the water depth is right, and flow it right, and the color is right, and the stars are right, lol, I might just get lucky. And for now, after the incredibly long winter we've had, that, my friends, is enough. It will feel good to have a rod in front of me and a baitcaster in my hands.

Also looking forward to testing a few new ideas and colors for the river. Can't wait till the weekend. I'll probably take a step back from the building for an evening and lube up the baitcaster and dig out all the stuff for that particular location. Its a great way to get things started.


----------



## rjbass

Doug,

Those are all nice, but that baby bass is a knock out....great job!

Rod


----------



## Coon_Shark

I have to agree with Rod on those-'they're all nice, but the baby bass is 'it'.'


----------



## Rowhunter

Thanks for the comments guys, I can't wait to post them with a few battle scars! I know that that Dark Shad will be a permanent fixture on one of my "sticks", this year.

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

That dark shad looks like you shave the lip, Douglas, or is it just the way the light is hitting it? Its a shame to let a creature tear at that thing. I think they're all excellent

Here's a quick fishing report...my first for 09.

I hit the river this evening for a few hours and the weather was very cooperative. It felt good to get the season sort of kicked off even though the muskies didn't want to play nice. The water was just a tad low, but it was clean the there were no major snags that had blown into my favorite stretch this past winter. 

I tossed a few baits in the 4 to 6 inch range along with a few spoons and some of my trusty old wire baits. No takers except this one walleye:









For some reason he was interested in a 6 inch Stubbydude. I took a quick picture and sent him back on his way toward the spawn. The waters should start to warm now and the walleye, the smallmouth, and the muskies should start moving around more. I'm hoping to pick up a few river muskies this year to get the season started before I break out the boat.

There were a few other guys casting jigs and minnows for walleyes, but they didn't seem to catch anything while I was there. It might be just a few days or weeks too early for the river, but I'll keep trying as long as the weather affords a reasonable level of comfort.

I moved downstream a bit toward dark and hit a few more holes that have produced in the past.

The musky rod felt good in my hands. It won't be long now...


----------



## rjbass

so that's what the ground looks like....haven't seen it here for a while. Good story and great pic.

Rod


----------



## plugman

That is such a tease, Vince!  
Good for you to get out there and take advantage of the weather.


I'm spending the weekend trying to teach myself a 3D modeling program for my business.... 

And hoping I can apply it to plug/bait making somehow.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here are a few tuff shad imitations that I just pulled off the turner this morning. Five coats of etex, and am happy with the way they turned out.










I also went and bought a big Tupperware container to store my bucktails in. I just drilled some holes around the lip and stuck them in. I also drilled a few holes in the sides and bottom to allow water drainage and airflow. 










I got a few more lures that I want to get done, and have to hurry. I went to the doc's the other day and am going to have surgery again on the 22nd of April. Lucky me! Doc says I only will have two months to recover from this go-around. We shall see.


----------



## Coon_Shark

Nice baits....I like the bottom one best-the black scales fading into the gold is real nice.


----------



## bowhunter29

Cutt'em,

Beautiful lures, I really like the top one. The black and gold on the bottom is sweet. Blue has been a great producer for me the last two years, so I would throw that one like crazy! (second from bottom)

Love the Muzzy sticker!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Man, those came out really nice, Mark! Are those the Rocket Shad profiles I sent? I love the pattern on the top one. It just has the right look to it.

Looks like the line tie and lip angle are just right too. Are you going to try some with a number 5 lip?

Call me when you're recovered. I've to a place for some early musky fishing I want to show you.

I've got a few new ones that should be ready to post soon. I'm also going to try this Ebay thing in the next few weeks, if I can get things in line. I've also made a few new Stubbydudes and I carved a perch and a baby walleye for my own use. 

I have a few that I won't be able to finish till Moores Lures gets back from their winter shutdown. I placed an order about a week before they shut down for their winter break and I guessed I just missed the cutoff. Lol, now I have to wait till after April 1st to get the screw eyes I need. 

I'm also in the process of experimenting with a few new lip styles now that the water is soft again.


----------



## musky2much

Love the shad baits Mark! Here is something new I have been playing around with. It is a flat sided 10" body with a monster lip. Hope to be able to get this down 35' at Chautauqua this fall! Definately a trolling lure, little hard to cast and retrieve testing last week.










Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## bassinjody

just pulled this one off the wheel this bait is a little larger than i usely make lenghts 2 3/4'' weight 1/4oz bait is 1/2'' wide made from ceder.foiled sides silver bottom two different green sides and top,hope u guys like.


----------



## Coon_Shark

Looks like a winner, Cliff. 

Nice olive, silver blend, Bassinjody.


----------



## Rowhunter

Jody , That's a keeper! I really like the scale pattern you put on the foil ,and the colors and paint work are exceptional. Make more, you may lose this one to a very large territorial Bass!

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96

here are my first steps. I've spent the last couple of (cold) weekwnds getting the workshop (garage) prepared.

Here is my progress and my shameless theivery of Fatfingers expertice 

Thank you Vince for all of you help!

I hope to put this away for good








Here's the shop
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Here is the firsy attempt at using a lathe and carving out baits. They are sanded and sealed
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I cant wait 
[/ATTACH]


Thanks again Vince,

Mike


----------



## vc1111

Wow, I love it, Mike. Looks like you're going to knocking out some nice baits with that set up in your workshop. The bodies look great and I'll be glad to answer any questions you post as you go along here.

Thanks for the shots of your shop. That was a fun tour!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks Vince.

How many dips in the sanding sealer do you typically do? (2-3). Should I drill the screw eyes and insert the weights before I seal again (they only have a single coat)

Do you use the Mojo weights for the gliders? can I use split shot? Is there a good place to buy lips locally (craft stores or Menards?)

Sorry for all the questions, it's going to be in the fifties tomorrow and I abosolutlely have the fever and really want to make some progress with lure building. I have a trip planned for mid May to Minn for some slaying.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Muskyslayer,
Looks good, only thing missing is some sawdust!!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Indeed sir


----------



## vc1111

I dunk the baits in the sanding sealer, as opposed to painting the stuff on. Dip them in and leave them submerged for about 10 minutes and you'll get about as much penetration (which is what you're after) as you're going to get.

I use Mojo weights and muzzleloader roundballs for weight most of my baits, Slayer. Split shots will work just as well; they will facilitate consistency, which will allow you to control the variables. You can also combine Mojo's and split shot for fine tuning.

You can put the screw eyes in at almost anytime in the building process. I often only put in as many as I need to to handle the bait during the painting process. I put the rest in after I get on coat of epoxy on as a top coat. That way they don't get in my way when I'm adding belly scales or doing the painting.

I would recommend you consider starting out with a bait like the Grandma if you're hoping to learn and build fast. If you build cranks, you'll need to test the bait with the lip installed before you actually paint it. That means you'll need access to H2O to test it. However, the Grandma type baits can be more forgiving in my opinion, if you have no water access for testing. 

Crankbait lips are a complex subject, which I've addressed a lot of times in this forum. Others have also. Try searching for topics and you'll find a ton of reading. I did send you a very length pm on the subject. The lip is a critical component in the build and you'll need to learn whatever you can from reading to increase the odds of success and shorten the learning curve in the shop. By all means, examine baits that are commercially sold. That will give you a starting point and you can modify and experiment from there.


----------



## bassinjody

heres a new chop bait that i just got done with made from poplar.the other is gust a shallow running bait also made from poplar .the last one is just a repaint.


----------



## vc1111

Jody, I like how you're carving the heads on those. That last one is my favorite. You just keep improving with every batch!


----------



## bassinjody

heres some i just got done with the first two are just some repaints , the next four are made from poplar.weights are from 1/8oz to 1/2oz.cleared with etex, the only thing i dont like about etex is the drying time other than that its great.


----------



## vc1111

That new brush is treating you good, Jody!


----------



## vc1111

Well, I called Larry today and told him to dust off his rods and grab some spoons and foo jigs. We're heading up to scare some steelhead tomorrow in one of the Lake Erie estuaries. I'm pumped. 

It'll be the maiden voyage for the boat and I'm hoping all goes well. I charged the batteries and loaded the rod lockers with spinning rods and other tackle. I'm really excited about the 2009 season. Its been a long, tough winter and I'm ready to set some hooks. I hope you guys have a great season.

Here's what I'll be dreaming about tonight:


----------



## bassinjody

thanks vince yes i love the ps900 brush what a difference the fading the fine lines it has really changed the way i paint .good luck on gtting some steelheads with larry but i think your spinning rod not going to work with a fish like that. lol


----------



## vc1111

Finished a Flatshad and a Torpedo...
The Flatshad is in western red cedar in an Iridescent Pink pattern:








The iridescent effect doesn't show till the light hits it just right:









This is a Torpedo in a blue dragon pattern. Good grief, was this tough to photograph. There are a lot of different hues and if you get the camera to see one color the other disappears as it changes colors also with movement. The belly is all black with a pearl blue chin. I had to sign it on the chin in black so the signature would show against the pearl blue. It'll have 5/0 hooks fore and aft:

























lol, I almost hope these two don't sell. I'd love to put them in my box for this season. I think the Dragon Torpedo will be a great late evening or night topwater for muskies.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful Vince! They'll sell


----------



## peple of the perch

Vince, Those lures are just AMAZING!! Some real works of art.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Muskieslayer and peple.

Here's a Palm bait I just finished too:
















The back is actually darker than it looks and has a soft purple overtone:


----------



## vc1111

I had occasion to drive by one of my early season musky spots the other day and it was disturbing. But not in a bad way. It was disturbing because the water conditions are clear and the fishing conditions should be just about right and getting back down there was all I could think about.

Things will be happening once again. The season will unfold and if you're not careful, if you're not paying attention, you'll miss part of it. Spring is such a busy time for me every year. I guess it is for most of us. There seems to be a lot of things that needed to be done that were postponed until the weather gets a bit warmer and there are always a lot of things scheduled within our families, etc.

But in the background things are changing too. The water is warming...slowly at first and then almost too fast. The walleye are beginning the spawning cycle, the steelhead are cranking up, and even the crappies and blue gill are growing more active and cooperative. 

Larry and I took an swat at some of this early season stuff on Sunday. We hit our favorite steelhead stream and we were reminded of a number of things in the process. Lol, first we were reminded that you can be too early. Although the steelhead are in full swing, the weather is unpredictable this time of year, especially on the beautiful North Shore of Ohio. The day started off rather pleasant with the temps in the high 40's, low 50's. The sun was warm on our backs and it felt great to be in the boat again.

Of course, Larry was predictable too. As you know, I've written about this character in the past and he is a big part of my history in the field and on the waters. We fished and hunted together for many decades. We were not on the water together for 2 minutes and it started. Larry jumped in the boat and I asked him to drive while I rigged one of my matched light-action spinning rods with a Cleo spoon. His rusty butt barely hit the seat and he managed to knock the top half of my other light-action spinning rod over the side of the boat.

Naturally, since Larry is such a good friend, I tried to smooth it over so he wouldn't feel bad about his mistake. I explained to him that the rod that he dumped into Lake Erie was part of a matched set of rods that I had owned for nearly 15 years, that I had great sentiment attached to that rod and that I'd now be shy a rod for the rest of the day...that if he managed to catch more steelhead than I did, it would be merely because I would be sorely lacking the appropriate gear for the job. I then stared purposely and wistfully at the bottom half of the spinning rod, whose top half was now sleeping with the fishes, hoping to convey how much I loved the rod that he had so clumsily destroyed.

Larry also responded with empathy and grace as usual. He explained that only an amateur would leave a rod on the boat in a place where there was even a remote chance that it could get knocked over the side, that if I'd owned the rod that long, it was time to get a new one anyway, that it was a cheap rod and very much unlike his graceful and expensive musky rod (which I had hooked years ago on my back-cast with a Monster Shad...and flung into the depths of Pymatuning). He had me laughing so hard, I was having a hard time rigging the other remaining rod. 

This led to a discussion of historical events...how he managed to lose my perfectly good musky net over the side, catch one of boat seats on fire, burn one of my rods in half on the burner while he was making coffee, and slime various articles of my clothing with muskies, smallmouth, catfish and other species when he failed to control them in the boat. Lol, Season 2009 wasn't underway for more than 5 minutes and our ribs were getting sore from laughing.

About an hour later the laughing was over...the winds came down from the frozen confines of Canada and I swear it felt like the temps had dropped 25 degrees. We were both shivering and losing control of most of our dexterity as we tried to cast spoons and jig and maggot outfits for the steelhead.

Gotta run. More later.


----------



## Rowhunter

Wow Vince, those last several lures posted are fine examples of very creative paint work! I'm glad that you decided to try some new colors, it looks like that move has unleashed some un-tapped patterns. Keep up the great work, that Palmbait is incredible! 

Douglas


----------



## bassinjody

i have to agree with rowhunter those baits are fantastic u never seam to amaze me. allways something new coming out of the cave. have u set a date for releasing fatfingers baits on ebay yet. great work vince i cant pick a fav i like them all.


----------



## hazmail

Vince, I have been fishing for a couple of weeks, I come back and see these, just amazing work, I see hours here. Love them .pete


----------



## vc1111

Jody, for now I'm selling a few baits direct. I'm surprised at how fast they're going. We don't sell baits on this forum, but if anyone is interested in purchasing a few they can email me at [email protected].

Thanks, Douglas. Its fun to try some different colors and I'm learning some things in the process too. I have high hopes for a couple of pattersn that I've put in my personal lure stash for the upcoming season.

Pete, I was beginning to wonder where you had gone. Thanks. I hope you had relaxing time. Did the fish cooperate with you? 

Yesterday, Larry and I set out on another foray to the North Coast. Erie has been calling to me lately and I'm finding myself thinking about chasing smallies and walleyes this year. It is only 90 minutes or so north of me, but weather-wise it is much further away. 

Canada's weather seems to be able to kick open the door and freeze out that region at will. It was near 60 at home, and only 41 degrees as we launched the boat. The wind was soft, but incredibly piercing. The water temp on the lake within the breakwall (which is a huge area) was about 41 degrees and the creek we fished was 47 degrees. Amazing disparity, when you think about it. 

We actually agreed to leave if the creek wasn't appropriate wind-sheltered, it was that cold when we crossed the zone within the breakwall. There was a time when I would tolerate about any nasty conditions to fish. I remember times when my clothing was frozen stiff from freezing rain this time of year. I know longer punish myself at this time of year; the fishing is usually just too slow to make it worth it all for me. But fortune smile on us; as soon as we crossed under the bridge and entered the creek area, it was comfortable again. That small breeze had made a large difference and the lack of it as we moved up the creek was just as pronounced. 

I was surprised at how few people were fishing the creek this week. With the reports of what was supposed to be a warmer day, I thought people would be swarming the creek in boats and on the banks, but that was not the case.

We trolled at first and Larry scored two beautiful silver steelhead almost immediately. Others were catching fish too and it was good to see the smiles on their faces as we passed them. One guy would have the net in his hands and the other would be staring at the water with his rod bent nearly in half. Steelhead are a great fight. Larry remarked several times during the day, "They're magnificent fish." Hard to argue with that. 

We managed to hook and land enough during the day to scratch the itch for now, but I have to say that I was a bit disappointed in the overall average size of the fish. Now I haven't been a serious steelhead fisherman for at least a decade, but I remember the fall run fish as having a larger average size. Most of what we caught was less than 5 pounds and the fish we saw others catching were all pretty much clones. I saw only one larger fish caught and it was maybe 6 or 7 pounds. Larry tells me the spring run fish are the Manistee strain and while I have no serious complaint, I wasn't overly impressed. I guess maybe my itch for some fat walleyes and ill-tempered smallmouth has my adrenaline going a bit too much.

Its early too. The water temps will soon rise at a faster pace and the Canadian breezes won't be quite as biting. The walleyes at Misquito will be more cooperative soon too. And Pymatuning muskies have been known to be cooperative in April. All that is in front of us is good. I've always love the anticipation of this time of year and I've always struggled with this "in between" season. Lol, guess we'll all have to be patient a bit longer.

I'm probably going to turn back to the workbench and finish up a few baits before we head north to Erie again. It will be a number of weeks yet before the smallies turn on and its probably best to just not think about it for now.

I have a few more baits to post in the next few days. Some are baits that I started long ago that somehow got pushed to the back of the bench. Others I need parts for that should be shipped soon. Still others are done, but I don't want to glue the lips in until I have time to experiment with new shapes and lip styles. 

Spring is coming on strong. As usual, I can't wait! I hope you guys are about ready for the new season and I hope its good to you all.


----------



## fugarwi7

As always Vince your work is truly amazing...you keep raising the bar each time you build a new lure! Thanks for the inspiration to keep pushing the edge...this stuff is so compelling and you motivate me to keep trying new things!!


----------



## hazmail

Well Vince, reading your last two posts, the fishing was not too good but your description of your mate Larry's antics/history, made me chuckle. I have a mate the same, we have been fishing together for about 30 years, and it's usually me who is the 'fall guy', but a couple of months ago, before I got my new boat going, we went Trout fishing for four days. On the first day, out at dawn and cold, we put all our gear in his boat, and off we go down the lake to a carefully plotted spot we had scientifically chosen with the help of a bottle or two of red, the night before. There we were planing along, me with my back to the cold wind, my mate telling me how happy I would be when I finish my new boat with the new four stroke EFI Merc, where you can actually have a conversation at this speed, and me watching my new (($130 - used once) rod and reel, in slow motion, gently rolling out of the vertical deck mount (where he had inserted it, back to front), gliding back behind our speeding boat, and disappearing into the wake foam. I alerted him to my rod's fate, and told him not to worry about it and keep going, he gave me that knowing look of, ' you stupid B******, why did you put it there'. What do I say? I know if it was me and my boat, and his rod, he would have had me turn around, go back to the dock and call out the Police Diving Squad to retrieve it. Sometimes I think we have fished too long together, I feel like Walter Matthau, and I know he's Jack Lemmon.

The season there is just beginning, here it's coming to an end. We thought we would crack it down at the coast last week, a full week on St Georges Basin before winter arrives, lots of mates on the annual trip, a new moon, we had all the prawning (shrimp) gear, we were going catch heaps of prawns, and clean up, using them for live baits on the lake, and gorging ourselves on what was left over. Well without bait you don't give yourself much chance, and this was our problem, it might have been 'A Dark', but the prawns did not know, they were still asleep in the weeds, with us at 1a.m , half blind, (dropped the net over the side once) geeing one another up, and convinced the prawns would be running out with the tide soon, at 3am with 5 prawns we retired, defeated. Up again at dawn and off we went, floating our five prawns over the weed beds, for Black Bream. These fish are a real buzz to catch, super cunning, real street fighters, the bigger they are the more cunning they get, not a big fish, a real good one would be 18 long and about 3- 4 lb ( a fish this size is about 30 years old). On light gear, which you have to use, they are a real hand full  we caught two at about 12, and ate them. Plan 'B', we will use lures, I had two boxes full, prototypes, test's to do, let's go. These fish are even better on lures, little ones about 2 or less, they can literally crush them, usually, but not this week. My right shoulder feels like I still have my old pull start two stroke outboard, we chucked, jigged, walked the dog, flogged the water, these were the only two Black Bream we caught all week, but the bi-catch was a lot of 'Flat Head'. These are not like yours, they are a 'mouse trap' that lies on the bottom waiting in ambush in the sand, only their eyes are visible, waiting for a bait fish (usually Mullet) to cruise by, so are suckers for lures, especially in shallow water, and I had all my little experimental lures for these guys too. Lazy old flathead they call them, but if a lure or live bait is within striking distance, you have never seen a fish accelerate so fast, in a blink of an eye, they swallow a 4 -6 lure. They must be all female because size does not matter, we netted one about 28 long, and to my surprise there was another one about 10 long hanging out the side of the net, with the 4 lure in it's mouth, the big one had tried to get the smaller, and got her gill rakes tangled in the line, so what do you do, we let the little one go.

Of the five' prototypes' I had with me, one worked, it caught 90% of the fish I landed, I'm a great believer in confidence when lure fishing, and before I left home I had confidence in them all, what does this mean?? All in all, fishing wise, the week was pretty ordinary, but lots of laughs, and just being there was ¾ the fun, and of course, I will be back there next year, prawn net and boxes of lures in hand, prototypes hanging off the gunnel's, because next year we are going to clean up those bloody Bream. 

Yes it's cooling off here and I'm going to Queensland next week for three weeks, fishin, where the 'red necks' up there reckon It's beautiful one day, perfect the next- chasing, Silver Bream, Tarpon Mangrove Jack, Snapper, Taylor ( Blue Fish there), Whiting, Sand crabs, Mud crabs, bla, bla, bla, then back here for winter, and the annual Rainbow/ Brown Trout challenge for five months. pete
Dawn from the veranda







[/IMG]
Cow Creek







[/IMG]


----------



## vc1111

Pete, I thoroughly enjoyed reading that. I would only ask that you write like that more often. 

Every time I look at that bottom picture, I find myself picking out places I'd like to cast! 

Its interesting how we remember the things that happened along the way as much as the fishing itself. I also read with interest what you wrote about testing the prototypes. That is something that only the guys that build could fully understand. There is a sense of extra anticipation involved in heading out for a fine day of fishing during the right portion of the season with a handful of new baits to test at a specific spot for a specific species. When a prototype produces for the first time there is a special feeling of satisfaction and that day is immediately complete somehow.

Having had the opportunity to meet you and fish with you, I especially appreciated the Walter Mathau/Jack Lemmon comment. I'd love to fish with you and your partner one day. I only wish the muskies had been more cooperative on the day we spent at Leesville, Pete. 

Now that your season is winding down, we'll look forward to seeing more of your baits coming off your Australian workbench.

I have a few more almost ready to post. I tried a few new twists here and there in the building process and I'm enjoying what I've learned along the way.


----------



## vc1111

I experimented with the lips shape and angle on this bait. I wish I could show the action it has. I think I'll try a video later....


----------



## Rowhunter

Nicely done my friend, just beautiful! 

Douglas


----------



## fugarwi7

Sweet Vince...love the gill and fin detail...a true work of art as usual!!!


----------



## plugman

Very subtle detailing around the head and gills. Do you use a bait like that for casting or trolling?


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. Plugman, that size can be cast or trolled. I'm really excited about the action I acquired by modifying the lip shape and angle on this bait. 

Here's a 6 inch Stubbydude in Black Cherry pearl and chrome. This one is carved from Sintra signboard. I have a ton of the sintra in the basement, I just never seem to use it that much. It is a variation of PVC, the stuff they make plumbing pipes from...very tough stuff:


----------



## goolies

Beautiful work as usual Vince!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Outstanding!


----------



## bassinjody

vince as always great looking bait i love the way the head part looks , great detai,l i have never seen two baits that look some what the same. one question do u paint one bait at a time or do u paint several to paint.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks you guys. 

Jody, I usually have 5 to 10 baits underway at one time. I bring them through the various stages of production at one time...that's the plan anyway. Sometimes there are a few hang ups that keep them from being completed together. Sometimes, I just take a break for a few days too.

The one thing that I really try to coordinate is the final top-coating with epoxy. Because the epoxy will bond to itself if a second coat is applied before the first coat is fully cured, I try to apply each of the 5 or 6 final coats of envirotex about 12 to 20 hours apart so that a chemical bond is formed between each coat.


----------



## vc1111

I've got 4 or 5 more almost done and then it will be back out to the paint shop. 

Also have some interesting new profiles to carve on the lathe. Looking forward to getting to that project.

Here's a 6 1/2 inch crank in western red cedar, through-wired, with an iridescent color shift.


----------



## Rowhunter

First off, that thing is simply gorgeous. Your marble technique, color choices and use of flakes or glitter is just awesome! But, did I read this right, through-wire? Vince? LOL!!! I know that the discussion about through- wire vs. screw eye has been beaten to death. I am convinced that a properly epoxied screw eye can be as strong as a through- wired bait on most wood's. Still, I choose to through-wire 95% of what I make, I just prefer it that way. Why did you choose to wire this one Vince?

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Douglas. I don't know what motivated me at the time, but I do have a really nice stack of western red cedar in the basement (thanks to a buddy of mine) and I'll be doing more thru-wiring in the near future because of a couple newer things I'm going to try.

I just finished carving one this evening and I also managed to get the through-wiring done for it also. 

I have a few more baits done and I'll be posting a few shortly. 

I wish you'd start posting some of your stuff again.


----------



## jpodmarsky

Vince. I can't make up my mind which I like better. All three look incredible. I love the deatil. It's amazing how the cloor in the eyes can tie the whole paint job together. I've been lurking on this site for amonth or so. Tigger told me about it. There's some serious talent here. Great job. Jerry


----------



## vc1111

Jerry, welcome aboard! I'm glad you jumped in here because you have a lot to offer. 

I wish you'd post that last batch of foiled gliders you just completed. Those are outstanding bait!


----------



## jpodmarsky

Vince. How do you like working with the sintra? I've been using it off and on the last 10 years. It sure is easy to work with compared to hard Maple. I'd love to post some pics as soon as I figure out how to do it. I need to take a look around and find some instructions. Can you send me in the right direction? I just finished up another batch tonight. 8 coats of ex74 and they look good. No dust or those super fine bubbles on the silver foils. AND no stray hairs off the brushes. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## vc1111

Jerry, you can try uploading your photos directly to "photobucket.com" and then adding the links that site provides you to your posts here. Its easy, but let me know if you have any trouble.


----------



## vc1111

I guess this is an Atom 40 style bait. I cut it from cedar and its through-wired:


----------



## bassinjody

u can actually see the reflection of your shop in that bait, man thats a deep paint job and clear coat . basic black (i think) looks killer.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Very cool, I love the plain gloss black! What size hooks are those? They look huge.


----------



## plugman

That, good sir, is the essence of plug making.
Pure Poetry. I salute you.

You WILL catch serious large if you fish that critter at night.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys.

Muskyslayer, those are 6/0's on the belly and a 5/0 on the tail. The 6/0's seem to have a longer shank than the 5/0.


----------



## vc1111

Carved from poplar, this has a 5/0, 4/0, 3/0 series of trebles, which are VMC bronze cone cut hooks. Got the tip on the VMC cone cut hooks from rjbass. These are really great quality hooks and I've switched to these to assure that the baits I sell have a very sharp, high quality hook ready to fish right out of the gate. I personally always hated buying baits with cheap, somewhat dull hooks, so I'm going with these even though they are pretty pricey hooks.

At any rate, this is going to be a new model for me called the Entre. This is a Gizzard Shad profile and I did this one in an Amber Watercolor pattern. It has a bit of a color shift from lighter amber to darker amber because of the pearls I shot as an overcoat. Hope you like it...


----------



## vc1111

This one was built with Pymatuning in mind. About 4 inches long, I call these Musky Mints. The back has purple pearl overtones:


----------



## Rowhunter

Look Ma, No Lip!!! This is something from the East coast that is going for a swim in front of some Midwest Musky's. This has a very nice swimming action that I plan on abusing with an occasional jerk. It's right around 7" with a very lively paint job! LOL!!!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

That thing is sleek lookin'!!! I love that pattern too.


----------



## plugman

Rowhunter, 
That is the meanest, most ornery looking bottle plug/darter I have ever seen! I love it and I hope the Muskies turn it in to kindling!

And Vince,
Just put an olive over yellow over white with those purple pearl hi-lites paint scheme on that Muskie Mint and I'll be calling it a..., I don't know what....
But I do know it will catch large!

Wonderful work!


----------



## vc1111

Blew out the belt on my Ryobi benchtop 4 inch beltsander today. What a hassle it is to take that thing apart to replace the belt. I had to fabricate a sort of "wheel puller" or pulley puller to get the sanding disk off so I could get to the sprocket to replace the belt. 

I'm on hold now waiting for Sears parts to see if they carry the belt or some reasonable replacement. 

Actually I've been giving that thing pretty heavy use for the last 3 years and this is the first belt replacement. Not bad I guess.


----------



## vc1111

Just finished this one early this morning. Its an 9 inch walk-the-dog style bait:


----------



## vc1111

Just getting ready to go down and fire up the lathe. Man this board has sure been quiet lately. I hope everyone is getting ready for some action. The fishing should be really firing up about now. 

Here's another "Top Dog" I just finished. This one is 10 inches long with 4/0 trebles. It has a black back and a black belly. Should be a good topwater bait for the night bite:


----------



## fugarwi7

Hey Vince,
The lure making has been put on hold with endless thoughts of going fishing...I don't think any of us will really give a second thought to "stay in and build" or "go fishing"?? I know I have tried to be on the water as much as possible and not get too excited about my next lure...it's some sort of "gotta go fishing disease"...and I have it bad!!!


----------



## JamesT

those look great! How did you get that trippy paint job? And did you just figure out the weighting by trial and error(I've learned that's pretty much how it works i this hobby)? I know there is more weight in the back but that's about it. How far forward is your frontmost weight?

I would like to try a spook style bass lure but a tad lol smaller like 100 cm length(about a sammy 100). I was thinking some type of cedar? What wood would you recommend for this application? Thanks.

I'm sure you'll have a blast fishing those and that first explosion is gonna get your heart pounding!


----------



## crappiecatcher

Your doing a heck of a job......unreal... you really got a touch for the artwork... Have you ever thought about painting fishing sceens on canvas ? I don't think you would have any trouble ... great job..keep up the good work...


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Very nice! I need one of those!! As for making lures, It's hockey time you know. I can't make it to the basement when the playoffs are on. Also, I just got my stitches out today and got the okay from the doc to resume normal activities. That's my excuse.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

I love it, that would be an absolute beauty up here a little later in the year! Beautiful. Is it weighted?

How has the fishing been? A little slow up here, the water is warming up.


----------



## vc1111

Fugawari, I hope you get out and fix that problem this weekend. Post some pictures if you have any luck.

James T, try tail-weighting in various steps until you get it where you want it.

Mark, let me know when you can get in the boat and we'll go hit Pym or Tamarack together.

Thanks for the compliment, crappiecatcher. I've have really never considered other types of paint work. I am considering building other items from wood and painting them. I'd like to do some canes. My father taught me how to find certain types of small trees that can be uprooted to produce a shaft with a naturally bent handle. The root grows at almost a ninety degree angle on certain species. My father somehow seems to know the name of and details about every single plant, bush, or tree that grows in Ohio. Its amazing really. I don't know how he learned all that he knows about it all.

The Fatfingers Top Dog shown above with the large red eye was first painted in red metal flake, which is what you see showing through the cavaties in the gold I layed over it. (The red metal flake doesn't photograph well for some reason) When I was done with that step in the painting I looked at the red metal flake finish and started thinking about how nice that would look on other items. The metal flake I used is extremely expensive though.

Muskyslayer, the fishing has been okay. Larry and I have each caught one musky and I hooked a lost a mid-40's fish at Pymatuning two weeks ago. The fish we boated were small. We've been out 3 times. It is early yet, and the water is just warming here also. It was in the low 60's last weekend on Pymatuning. It should get progressively better starting this weekend I would think. Let me know how you're doing out there.

Not sure where we'll fish this weekend, but we'll go out and scare some fish.


----------



## vc1111

Couple more ready to get wet.

The first is a Rocket Shad, which is one of my designs that I haven't built for a while. Did this one in a chrome finish with a deep blue pearl scale on the back. The chrome has a scale pattern that appears and disappears as the bait moves:

































I have one more ready to post, that I'll get on here later. I hope you guys like 'em. I'm really getting excited about some musky fishing now. Conditions should be improving and the fishing should be getting better every day as we slowly warm up here in Ohio.


----------



## JamesT

:glasses-cool: Fantastic work! I love those style lips.


----------



## MuskieMan35

VERY nice Vince- Ya, I'm hoping to catch some post spawners this weekend at Leesville!  I'm spending too much time chasing and less building...


----------



## plugman

I see you found your shiny chrome paint! 
You're going to need sunglasses when that baby flashes! 
Beautiful color shifts!


----------



## muskyslayer96

vince,

beautiful as always! I love the piker lip, letme know how it runs!


----------



## Rowhunter

Vince, Your Rocket Shad profile has got to be my favorite, and yes, it's been a long time! WOW! That paint has a life of it's own, and it would seem to have multiple personalities!!! Excellent job Vince,

Douglas


----------



## vc1111

I appreciate the feedback you guys. 

Muskyman, let me know if you do any good at Leesville. I think we may try Piedmont this weekend; we're still discussing a game plan.

-Vince


----------



## MadMac

That chrome Rocket Shad is awesome Vince. I could see it getting wacked on a sunny hot afternoon.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys.

I was in the shop last night and blew another belt on the Delta Shopmaster sander. I only had the new one on for maybe 40 or 50 minutes of use.

I'm going to call Sears where I ordered the belt. It seems to me that if the first one lasted a couple of years, the replacement should not have gone out that fast. 

I just finished ordering a new one online so I'll be shut down again for a few days. Luckily I have a few I carved previously so I can keep tinkering around with those while I'm waiting. 

In the process of looking for a replacement belt I came across reviews on the Delta Shopmaster and most were pretty negative. I've been lucky I guess, because up till now I've had no trouble with it and I've knocked out an awful lot of baits with it before the first belt went out.

I do have some 1 1/2 sanding drums that might work till I get the new belt. I guess I'll be giving those a try.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,
I love the rocket shad, what do you use for that scale pattern? it is perfect, both size and appearance. How has the fishing been? Been blown of the lake the last 2 weeks here!

Muskyslayer


----------



## vc1111

Muskyslayer, I used a fine netting that I used to be able to get in Walmart. They've quit carrying it.

Here's a quick fishing report...

Last Saturday Larry and I hit Piedmont for the first time this year. The weather was perfect and the water, as always, was crystalline and beautiful. The traffice was light and the muskies were in the mood to follow, but not strike.

Believe it or not, I had 8 follows, two more that swung at the bait and missed, and another small one that I boated at the end of the day. Larry had one follow. 

All my follows came on one of my jerkbaits. I threw 11 different jerkbaits hoping to turn a follow into a boated fish, but no dice. I enjoyed the day thoroughly because even though we were'nt boating fish, they were surely moving and that is always fun. 

As the sun went down, we called it a day. We were both exhausted because we spent about 3/4 of the day heaving jerkbaits.

Shot from "Marina Bay, Piedmont"...









Tomorrow we're going to Piedmont again. I think its still maybe a bit early yet, but we might get lucky and the females will have recovered from the spawn and be on the prowl.

I have a couple new baits I'm looking forward to trying out tomorrow. The first is a Flatshad in a standard Tennessee Shad pattern, but I gave this one goldpearl gills and a yellow belly. Carved this from western red cedar and weighted it for almost perfect neutral buoyancy:

















And this one is a new one for me this year, the Musky Mint. These things run great, can easily be casted without a lot of effort and will troll as well. The bait is 4 inches long and sometimes that smaller offering can be just the thing to trigger a hog. Also from western red cedar I kept the sides and the color pattern simple but put a bit of detail into the back/top area of the bait. This one also has a yellow belly:

























I'll try to post a report on tomorrow's fishing as soon as I can. Hopefully I'll have a fish picture or two!


----------



## musky107

Your work continues to amaze!!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Stunning work as usual! I cant wait to hear how they worked.
Ive been walleye fishing most of the spring, when we havent been blown off the lakes, the weather hasnt been great. The water and the weeds have been coming up and I have been out Musky slaying three times so far. Last weekend, we had five follows and my buddy nailed a really nice 38 (attached) for the lake we were on ( shes a bit beat up from the spawn).
Today I had one on and lost it, and had another follow to the boat. Sorry to say nothing on any of my custom baits, but I have finished my first 3 (attached)
Here are my first 3 completed, they are definitely works in progress. Between work and walleyes, I havent had time to break up the airbrush yet. I am truly enjoying the process and I have learned a great deal so far. Thanks to everyone for all of your help, especially you Vince.
I know the tape marks, stensil bleed through, marker, and bad devcon2 jobs show through, but the journey has been humbling and fun and the process never ends. Thanks again to all who have helped put this site together and taken the time and been willing to help others with their passions!

Muskyslayer


----------



## muskyslayer96

Oops, I forgot the third bait. this is my latest, still needs a etex coat, Please feel free to comment and give advice!


----------



## muskyslayer96

One more new one and the chrome_piker with etex coat.

First one will be a creeper, I call it the sonic_creeper.


----------



## vc1111

Slayer those are really sharp baits. Let me know how they do for you.

Here's a couple of quick fishing reports.

*This past weekend, Larry and I hit Piedmont again. *

That place is addictive. Its a long drive for us, but its always worth it.

Larry picked up a nice fat 36 trolling:








That fish put him in a great mood for the rest of the day. He loves catching them trolling and it had been a long time between his last fish trolling (last year) and this one. He also raised a nice one casting earlier in the afternoon.

I threw my home made jerkbaits most of the day. In fact I threw 11 different jerkbaits trying to figure out what speed, depth, color, and rhythm the fish wanted. 

Toward evening, I finally pulled out my original Shovelhead, which I made a couple years ago and on the first cast it scored. The fish wasn't that big, but I still enjoyed the experience. Here's the bait and the fish:

















Immediately after releasing that fish, I made a few more casts and hooked another one in the high 30's, but he rolled up out of the water and came off. 
On the cast after that, I hooked and lost yet another. What a day! We always seem to manage to boat a fish or two at Piedmont.

*And this afternoon, I fished for a few hours at West Branch:*
I got on the water at about 4:00 pm and the muskies were on fire. I was throwing a new *********...this one I did in all black except for a bit of purple pearl around the eyes:









On the second cast near a weed edge, I had a very decent fish follow the bait! I was pumped. 

A few minutes later, I had another come out of the water after I finished the figure 8 and snatch the bait. He caught me off guard and I didn't get a good hook set. 

I made a few more casts and then went back after that bigger fish that had followed me on the second cast. As soon as I threw the ********* back in his general direction, he decided he'd had enough of that "follow" business and he whacked it!








He was about 42 inches long and he gave a good accounting of himself when he saw that net!

I wound up boating three muskies this evening. The other two were in the 30's but they were a lot of fun. I didn't net them, but instead just released them at boatside:

















I hooked a total of 6 fish, boated 3 of them, and I had three other follows. What a day at West Branch! Most of the action occurred between 4:00 pm and about 6:00 pm. After that it was pretty much quiet.

I may try to get out later this week some time. I'll post another report if I do.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox

Larry's smile sums it up Vince, you don't get too many days like these ones right now!! Congrats on the catching!


----------



## Rowhunter

Congrat's to you and Larry! Wow, with action like that, I think I'd have simply forgotten to go to work for the week! Jerk bait fishing has always been my favorite method for Musky, it really keep's you focused on your presentation. Vince, are these some of your heavily weighted "Speed Jerks", or were you mixing it up?

Douglas


----------



## crittergitter

Real nice fish Vince. Sounds like a ton of action for one weekend. I hope to finally hit the water this weekend. I hadn't slipped into this thread for a awhile. Some great baits as usual. You have some amazing talent. Seems you put a lot of thought into a baits size, profile, shape and action, and that's what makes them all seem so great. 

Just out of curiousity, what would be the count of baits that you have made over the years? If you don't know the exact number, what would be a ballpark figure?


----------



## vc1111

TRE, thanks, let me know how you do this season too.

Douglas, good to hear from you again. I hope your season is getting underway too.

Crittergitter, thank you. I would guess probably 4 or 5 hundred baits. I don't usually make them in a hurry so the count probably isn't really all that high. Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## Rowhunter

I recently accompanied my 13 year old son on a tour to D.C. As the bus rolled across Ohio, I occupied my time by doing a little carving and detail filing on this piece. It is carved from Bass wood, is 7.5 " long and weighs 2.5oz. I put a very large "Ice cream spoon" type bill on this one similar to a Lucky Craft jerk bait. It's wire through, has glass eye's, my silly dorsal fin,"a little more relaxed this time", deep carved gill cover, and for my first time ..., carved scales!!! I finished this one off with a walleye paint job and E-tex.
BTW, carving the scales was very time consuming and difficult, and D.C. was beautiful!!! 

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

Awesome Doug, love your dorsal fins and your carving.....

Rod


----------



## vc1111

That is one outstanding piece of artwork, Douglas.


----------



## JamesT

that is awesome! Love the dorsal fin! And the carving details. And the paintjob. Nice work!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Douglas,
Very nice! I've had a pretty busy month or so with getting back to physical therapy and trying to sell my boat. Well, in between that I've built a few topwaters with a little advice from Vince. Here is the first one I've got completed, 8 inch. It pushes a ton of water and hoping it won't get knocked out of the air when some girl decides to eat it. 










I got a call last night from a friend asking if I wanted to go out and do a little fishing today on Arthur. We got out around 8 or so and at 9, one of my rods started singing. This fish is a first for me for the year and my first trolling fish ever! 43 inch fat girl!


----------



## Husky

Everytime I whip out the carving knife (or any knife for that matter) my Bride has visions of *another* ER visit!! 

The artistic abilities displayed here are truly incredible to a Hammer Mechanic such as my self. Rowhunter, Vince, Tigger, all of you, KUDOS.


----------



## crittergitter

Rowhunter said:


> I recently accompanied my 13 year old son on a tour to D.C. As the bus rolled across Ohio, I occupied my time by doing a little carving and detail filing on this piece. It is carved from Bass wood, is 7.5 " long and weighs 2.5oz. I put a very large "Ice cream spoon" type bill on this one similar to a Lucky Craft jerk bait. It's wire through, has glass eye's, my silly dorsal fin,"a little more relaxed this time", deep carved gill cover, and for my first time ..., carved scales!!! I finished this one off with a walleye paint job and E-tex.
> BTW, carving the scales was very time consuming and difficult, and D.C. was beautiful!!!
> 
> Douglas


Wow! I've never seen anything like it. That is an incredibly detailed bait. Very nice work.


----------



## vc1111

Mark, Congratulations on the hawg! That is a beautiful fish! And your topwater came out really nice too. Let me know if the fish like it. 

Here's a report on the adventure Larry and I had at West Branch this afternoon...

We have another red letter day today. I really couldn't believe how much action we had in the few hours we were on the water.

Larry kicked things off with the Firetiger ********* I made for him. We went to one of our favorite spots and did a bit of casting. In the first 15 minutes or so, he hooked about a 36 or 38 incher and it launched near the boat and threw the bait.

A few cast later the ********* brought Larry another hookup. Not a huge fish, but it had a belly to it:








I couldn't seem to trigger much of anything with the casting tonight. I ran through the rotation of my jerk baits and a few cranks, but no dice.

We decided to troll a bit. After about an hour or so we made a pass along a drop off and this pig of 44 incher slammed my Perch Stubbydude. There is something about that bait. This about the 4th fish over 40 inches it has produced:








I was amazed at the beautiful markings on this thing. The sun really brought out the beauty and the color of the fish.

Later with about 15 feet of line out and a Perch Threadfin, I boated another mid-30's fish as we were trolling back to our casting spot.









10 minutes after we started casting, Larry boated his second fish of the evening also...another mid-30s fish in the same Firetiger *********.

Amazing. In a matter of a 3 or 4 hours we boated 2 muskies each! What luck!
I don't know what is happening with the full moon or whatever right now, but I hope it lasts a few more day.

Here's a shot I took of the baits that scored for us today...on top, the Perch Stubbydude; actually that is the prototype for all that I've built since. In the middle is the Perch Threadfin Shad from that whole series I made over the last two years. Finally at the bottom is the Firetiger ********* that Larry is now pretty much in love with:









Lol, we're going to go chase them again in the morning. I'll let you know how we did.


----------



## JamesT

how is the action of a ********* type lure? How do you fish them? How deep do they go? They look to be floaters that you jerk and also reel short distances. What do they look like during a constant retrieve over longer distances(do you ever fish them that way)? I may be getting access to a lathe and would like to try something like that. And it looks like the ********* is a semi-circle? Sorry for all the ?'s, just trying to learn.

Nice character on those three! I bet they have some stories to tell. You guys are tearing em up this year! I'm convinced your lures outfish any commercially available musky baits out there....by a wide margin.


----------



## LUCIUS

Vince nice to see you guys on the water. Steve and I only landed one fish a fat 38".
The 44" is awsome we just missed seeing you guys land him. I really like the perch stubby dude. Good luck tomorrow I might run into you Sat.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Wow, I'm envious of the action you've been having! Nice fish. I've been out of town for the week for work, I hope to hit the water this weekend. 

I appreciate the fish updates and I especially enjoy the photos the productive baits you're using, please keep it up, it's very inspiring to us newbies.

Muskyslayer


----------



## Shortdrift

Truly a banner day and one to be remembered for a long time. Thanks for the comments and GREAT pictures.


----------



## firehawkmph

Vince,
You guys are my heros. Nice fish. Nice lures. Nice fishin'. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## crittergitter

Wow! Congratulations on some beautiful fish.


----------



## vc1111

*Thanks*, you guys. It is fun to be able to share all this with OGF friends.

*JamesT*, the ********* is a combination dive and rise and walk-the-dog type bait. You give it a short jerk and it darts downward to the left and then to the right on the next jerk. There are variations of that action too depending on the angle you hold your rod, etc. 

Also, I build variations of the ********* for different depths. I have some that run only about 14 to 18 inches deep, others that run about 1 ½ to 3 feet and still others that run 3 to 5 feet deep. The angle of the cut on the head, the placement of the line tie screw eye and weighting are all variables over which you can exercise control during the building process. It sounds complicated but it really isnt and after a while, you can get a feel for how to cut the head, place the screw eye for the line tie and add weight for a desired effect. Of course, you can also experiment with different types of wood.

*Lucius*, it was a pleasure to meet you on the water. The last couple of days will be burned into my memory forever. I really enjoyed watching you and Steve release that 45 and then to connect with a 44 of my own the next day, well, that will all be hard to forget.

*Shortdrift*, good to hear from you again, buddy. I hope things are going well for you and I hope you have a great 09 season.

*Mike and Critter*, thanks for the kind words.

*Slayer*, let me know how you do. I hit West Branch four times in the past week after I realized that there was something special going on out there.

Unfortunately, the magic spell out there may not last. The waters will probably warm quickly now and that may change conditions, at least somewhat.. I hope it doesnt, but logically it should. It was unusual to find so many fish concentrated near the deep weed edges as I witnessed on Tuesday this week. And then in the next few days to connect with bigger fish trolling was just too much to hope for, let alone get a piece of. Im certainly going to hope it lasts all summer as it did a couple years ago. 

*Yesterday Larry and I braved the Saturday traffic on West Branch and the fishing was much tougher*. Larry lost one casting and raised another. I had one follow, but it wasnt a powerful follow and the fish did not swing at the bait. The trolling was brutal. No rips, no nothing. There is a lot of weedy debris on the surface right now and the trolling required a lot of maintenance work.

By the end of the day, we both felt pretty beat up. As we headed back for the dock in the evening Larry was so tired he was at that point where he was muttering. He sounds like Slingblade when he gets that tired. So as were heading back toward the dock he says, You want to troll back? I nodded. He says, Im so disgusted, Im only putting one rod in.

And at the last moment, as the light is failing, after working all day, casting and trolling and trolling and castinghe scores this nice little guy:


----------



## JamesT

thanks for the information Vince. 

Congrats on the end of the day fish too! Gotta love it!

Tight lines.


----------



## MadMac

All right Larry. That last fish had to bump the spirits. I'm with you Vince. I'll remember the last week forever. I went out this morning for about 5 hours with only one short rip. I ran the Stubbydude for the first 3. Not sure what rod got the rip.


----------



## MuskieMan35

Congrats Vince & Larry! Love the pics & report!


----------



## rjbass

Good job Vince.....that 44 is a nice, clean looking fish....keep it going!

Rod


----------



## Magic8Ball

I love this Thread !!!


----------



## Big Daddy

Great report, great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vc1111

Made it out to West Branch for a few hours this evening. 

The fish were going nuts as the front was moving through. We had a ridiculous amount of follows, but they would not commit to the jerkbaits. I did manage one small musky in the low 30's. He slammed it after about 4 jerks.

The rain was pretty steady toward the end, but it was warm out so it was not a big bother really. The water clarity is excellent right now and we could see the follows easily even when they would come in low beneath the bait. I raised two that almost made my heart stop. I love it when the big girls swoop up at the bait right near the boat and give you a thrill to make your knees knock.

Toward the end, we once again trolled and Larry scored our second fish of the evening, a nice, clean, healthy 36 incher. The flash I used highlights the gold along its back. What a handsome creature, eh? (Not Larry... the fish!)


----------



## vc1111

I had a bit of a time trying to decide where to fish yesterday. I was inclined to go to West Branch because the bite was on pretty solid for the last week or two, but I don't care for the pleasure boating traffic there on most weekends. 

I was also inclined to hit Leesville for a number of reasons. This is the time of year when Leesville can be productive and well, the place is just beautiful and quiet as far a pleasure boating goes.

In the end, the thought of all the follows and strikes I've had at West Branch of late caused me to turn the Blazer and the boat west and head for West Branch. It was an interesting day...

I started out casting a place near the dam that usually holds fish. But, this time I decided to take a real long shot and start with topwater. I threw a Fatfingers Top Dog in red metal flake and had two follows in four casts, but no takers. I then put the bait away, because I'm going to be donating to that bait and a few others to a musky club. It made me smile to see the fish rise up behind the bait and follow it to the boat. Elevated my heart rate a bit too.










After that I threw the assortment of ********** and Shovelheads I made for the different depths and lighting conditions, but the fish were apathetic and unresponsive to jerk baits.

I began trolling. The skies were beautiful and the pleasure boating traffic was light in the morning. Later as the traffic picked up, I pulled the boat under a nice shady spot along the shore in one of the bays and took a nice 1 1/2 hour nap. It was wonderful. 

Talked on the cell phone with Mac Mac who said he'd be out later with his brother. He also mentioned that Musky Guy might be on the waters of West Branch too and I had hoped to meet him. I saw a guy who looked like him later in the day, but I wasn't sure.

I spent some time trying out a couple new baits and was rewarded with a 41 incher while trolling at about 1600 hours...









A quick picture and I release him unharmed to swim another day. I am really happy to see how healthy these fish are at West Branch this year. They seem to be just perfect; no marks, no spawning gashes, etc. The 41 hit this bait, a Flatshad in colors I custom mixed for West Branch in the paint shop:









The Flatshad is hands down, my number one bait for musky trolling. It has consistently produced on all four lakes that I fish regularly, Leesville, Piedmont, Pymatuning, and West Branch. 

I began trolling again as the skies darkened and the rain began. With the new overcast conditions I decided to try a few of my casting spots. The casting just wasn't happening. I managed a follow on a *********, but that was it. No strikes and no other fish moved. I think the fish movements to the more open waters is beginning at West Branch. The musky I boated was 12 feet down over 21 feet of water. I know that this time of year, a lot of fish are caught short-lining, but I couldn't make that happen yesterday, so I went a bit deeper,

The rains became steadier and stronger and most of the pleasure boats left. Bunch of wimps.

Later the skies cleared. I trolled some more and the day ended quietly. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Husky

Hey Vince,

You've hit the daily double, That being a great builder and a great fisherman. * Very Impressive!!!*
It looks like you're having quite a season, Enjoy.


----------



## MuskieMan35

As always Vince- awesome report and great looking fish!


----------



## Rowhunter

Great job Vince and Larry, what a season to remember!

Douglas


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

You guys in this thread are great, some awesome fish coming in!!!

65,000 views and counting, that is simply incredible


----------



## vc1111

Fished West Branch again yesterday evening with Larry. What an interesting trip.

I'll be back with a report on the fishing and an interesting train wreck I had with my Abu Garcia Record reel.


----------



## MuskieMan35

Ahhh, the Records... I've heard alot of stuff about them- not all good news either.


----------



## crittergitter

Vince your flat shads are awesome! I gotta get me some of those!!!! I like that custom color to. You really have the life.........spending the whole day at the lake to include an hour and a half nap. You're living the good life.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Critter.

Here's the report I promised a few days ago. I apologize for not posting it sooner but the week sort of ran over me. Very busy.

Friday afternoon Larry and I hit West Branch again. The lake has been being nice to us and since I had work to do for the entire weekend, we figured we'd sneak a few hours in on Friday and it worked out very nicely.

Larry was pretty pumped up. After seeing all the bigger fish that have been boated lately including a few we were lucky enough to boat, his blood was running pretty hot for West Branch.

He started out with this smaller fish casting a Firetiger ********* that I'd given him last year:








He also rolled another one on the same ********* a few casts later. He was beginning a roll that would keep a smile pasted on his face....

Later he boated this nice 36 incher while trolling over deep water:









I also had a event that evening...

While trolling my perch Stubbydude (the original prototype), I got hung up on a stump in 13 feet of water. The drag went off and the rod bent over and the next thing I know, my Abu Garcia Record is hanging up near the first rod guide! The reel seat had snapped off and the reel came off the rod seat area.
The line got wrapped around the reel handle as the rod was dangling there and the line broke!

I was immediately concerned as I watched the reel head for the drink. I grabbed it with one hand as it was heading for the water. 

Next I was concerned about retrieving the Perch Stubbydude that so far, has accounted for 4 fish 42 inches or longer, including the 44 I boated just a few days ago. 

Larry and I began casting to try to snag the length of line that was ripped from the reel. Eventually we found it and I was able to recover the Stubbydude that I've come to prize so much. It has become one of my confidence baits and I intend to build a few more for my box in a variety of colors.

Here's the aftermath...You can see where the reel seat separated from the reel itself. Now I do NOT blame the reel. Actually I blame the Downeaster rod holders. They seem to not accept certain rod/reel combinations for some reason and they torque the reel until it breaks. The reel itself won't fit right in the rod holder and it can be difficult to remove as a result. 

This is actually the second time this has happened. The first was a lesser high-speed Abu Garcia reel that was also weakened at the reel seat from getting hung up in the Downeaster and torqued till it separated the reel seat from the reel.








If you look closely you can see the two spots where the reel seat separated from the Abu Record. I'll have it welded back on and it will be as good as new...probably better really, since the guy that does my welding it very good at what he does. For what its worth, I do want to say that I am not disparaging the Abu Garcia Record. In fact, its the best reel I've ever owned in the way of a round bodied reel. Also I have a spare reel for situations such as this, so I'll be okay while the reel is being repaired.

*And now here's another report...*

Larry and I went out today, June 24, 2009 for a few hours and once again, West Branch smiled on Larry...and as you can see, Larry smiled back.

He boated not one but two 40-inch fish! They were almost like twins, although I think the second one was a bit fatter. Both were extremely healthy looking fish and both were caught trolling over 17 feet of water on firetiger with the bait down about 11 feet. The second musky slammed Larry's rod just before the light quit on us for the night.
Here's the first:









And the second:









It was good to see Larry in such a good mood this afternoon. He had been calling me all day yesterday, telling me that we should be out there instead of working. He kept telling me that West Branch was loving us right now, that she was in a mood to do favors for us and we should not be bothering with trivial things like work! All this was quite distracting for me and part of me knew he was right...the lake seems to be smiling on us right now...but yesterday was one of those days when I was up to my ears in alligators and I had to stay focused. The smile on his face in those pictures was worth the wait though. The man loves his muskies as you can see.

I also hooked one on the original Firetiger Flatshad, which is a bait I've had in my box since 2004. My fish came off as soon as I grabbed the rod from the rod holder. It was a heavy fish and it was a thrill to feel it, if only for a moment.

When the evening was over we headed in.

As we were slowly gliding the boat over to the dock for him to go get the truck, he momentarily raised his fists in the air like a boxer. He was high on what was a very successful few hours on the water. And so was I. I know both of us wished it did not have to come to an end.

It was good.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

I am amazed at the action you guys have been having, good for you. I've been too busy to build lately, other than finishing a couple or to get on the water much.
I hope your good luck stays and that you don't get the crazy, oppressive heat we have has the last week!

MS


----------



## vc1111

Muskyslayer, I hope you can get out soon and try out some of the new baits you've been working on.

I made it out to West Branch this evening for a few hours of fishing. Got on the water around 5:00 pm. Within the first half hour land this nice fat specimen.








He gave a great accounting of himself as I tried to get him reeled in.

Afterwards, I was holding him in the water waiting for my friend, Andy, to find the tape and he pulled him self free and off he went. Never got a chance to measure him. Landed a second much smaller fish about 2 hours later. Beautiful afternoon, almost too sunny out there. Had a great time though.

The fish was caught over about 14 feet of water with the lure about 10 feet beneath the surface. He hit this Flatshad in candy colors:


----------



## JamesT

continuing to tear em up! ====> <==== (that is an invisible bow down smilie). I just got a couple of candy kolors myself that I might need to bust open soon. Great looking lure.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I went to West Branch again this past weekend and he continued his streak. He boated another nice fish and rolled one more while casting. The hot color for him was firetiger. I find that pattern fascinating. It is really not that complicated, does not resemble any bait fish I've ever seen, and seems to catch fish on a lot of different waters. Firetiger works great for a number of species too. I often wonder who came up with it.

We also went to West Branch again yesterday for a few hours. Larry met me after I had fished for a few hours. The weather was in the "cold front" mode and the fishing was tough. We could not raise anything casting. It was hard to tell if the fish had moved away from the weeds for a while or were just suffering from a bad case of lockjaw. The trolling was tough but interesting. There were large sections of the open water that seemed to be absolutely devoid of bait fish and others were there was only a few marks on the screen. We did find a few concentration of fish, but we had to cover a lot of water and many of the places that were crowded with bait fish recently were "empty" yesterday. It was as though the schools had momentarily shifted into certain sectors of lake for shelter or water temps or whatever. Very interesting and a bit strange. 

I did manage to catch one smaller fish about 1/2 hour before dark settle in.

Here are a few baits I finished recently and have been using mostly for casting. The first is a twitch bait, 6 inches long from western red cedar:









Here's a Stubbydude, also from western red cedar with hand-painted eyes. This is a shallow runner and I'm looking forward to trying it at Leesville this weekend. (There is a period every year at Leesville when the muskies stay high in the water column near the surface; you often hear of them caught by guys trolling Sledges, which do not go very deep):

















I've also been working to restock my tackle box with firetiger baits. I've given most of mine away to friends. I'm working on a Rocket Shad, a Stubbydude and Musky Mint in firetiger and I've managed to complete a new project I've been working on for custom eyes for that pattern. I'll post some of that later. 

Hope everyone is getting some fishing in.


----------



## BaddFish

Great looking lures and report Vince! I've been wondering what's going on at WB.
I haven't fished in over a month but plan on going next week & weekend to Pymo.


----------



## MadMac

I was there last night from about 6:30 until dark and didn't see you Vince. I found a few areas stacked with fish but couldn't get any takers. Seemed like a lot of fish hanging on the drop from 15' to 20'.


----------



## vc1111

We also found fish stacked here and there. It was amazing how concentrated they were in those places and how few were to be found in the "normal" areas like the points and flats near drop-offs. It was also unusual to see so many fish piled up in that 15 foot range. Must be a result of all the fronts coming through.

BaddFish, good luck at Pymatuning. Its always tough to get report on musky conditions from that lake for some reason. Larry and I will probably be on Leesville this weekend. Haven't been down there at all so far this year.


----------



## JamesT

All your paint jobs are amazing but I have a new favorite! Smallie!!!!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here are my latest and biggest WTD lures yet. Both are 10 inches and have 3 5/0 Mustad's on them. These are going to be reserved for a known location of a big fish and see how they do. I don't think I'll be using them as a search bait!


----------



## vc1111

I like both of those baits, as you know, Mark. I bet you'll be posting them again...with teeth marks this time! Those are really sharp.


----------



## JamesT

Nice job! Can I name the top one the contrast crippler? I really like the paint job on the bottom one.


----------



## BaddFish

Cutt em- Nice looking lures, they look like the famous "Weagle" made in Wisconsin.... Everyone north raves about them being the best throwback lures.


----------



## 1roofmusky

That perch one looks just like a Weagle I have! -Maybe just a bit thinner though. Nice work!


----------



## vc1111

I left these two 6 inch baits alone in my tackle box:









And when I looked in there later I found this 4 inch bait:











Actually, I have some info and opinions on Firetiger baits for later. 

I'll be back....


----------



## JamesT

That is the crispest looking paint job I have ever seen Vince. Unbelievable work! Give them some more privacy and send me the next offspring!


----------



## bassinjody

vince as alway your baits looks like master pieces the pic with the two baits is the eyes sticking above the bait if so thats sweet great job jody


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Very, very cool. Paint job is flawless. Did you make those eyes??? It will almost be a shame to see all the teeth marks they attract 

I'd love more info.........type of wood, weighted, how deep they swim

MS


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. The two larger baits are carved from poplar. Those are the Flatshads that I designed about 5 years ago and they are my number one producing crank bait. I still have one left that I built 5 years ago. The rest I've given away.

They are unweighted, although when I build them from western red cedar I will add some weight to the belly are in front of and behind the belly hook hanger. 

The eyes are custom made and they stick up a bit above the body profile, which give a more realistic, three D look. The lip is rounded.

The baits will go about 10 feet deep with 30 feet of line about 12 feet deep with 40 feet of line, about 14 feet deep with 50 feet of line and so on. I"ve had them as deep a 18, but I usually don't troll with lure that deep very often. They will easily troll at speeds up to about 6 or 6.5 mph. Again, I don't usually go that fast, but sometimes we do speed troll.

The smaller bait is cut from western red cedar and weighted. It has a lip which is just slightly larger than what would be proportional for a smaller bait, meaning compared to the larger baits, the lip is a tad over-sized. If you spend time messing with building baits with different lip configurations, you'll find that the change in size from a smaller bait to a larger bait is not linear. By that I mean, if you build a 3 inch bait and then build the same bait in a 6 inch size, the lip will not necessarily work if you make the lip for the 6 inch bait twice as large as the the lip on the 3 inch bait. It may need to be larger or smaller for the bait to produce similar action. It seems to be a matter of the physics underwater being warped a bit compared to what you are normally used to.

*But...what I really wanted to write a bit about is the firetiger pattern.* It is one of my two or three favorites patterns for many species, but especially muskies. *And I find it to be one of the more difficult patterns to paint well, believe it or not.
*
-To paint a standard firetiger, you need to paint the side of the bait yellow, preferably florescent yellow or better yet irridescent yellow for you guy who favor the Createx colors. 

-Next, you paint the top and "shoulders" of the bait florescent green and fade that down the sides of the bait about 1/3 of the way down. 

-When that is done, you paint the belly of the bait florescent orange.

-Finally you paint your "tiger" stripes on the sides and a bit of scaling on the back/top of the bait. I also like to add some scaling around the eyes and I sometimes use black for a scaled gill plate.

*Now that all sounds fairly straight forward, almost easy in fact, but it is a pattern that drives me nuts most of the time...*

I do NOT like to have any over-spray floating through the firetiger pattern and it is incredibly tough to avoid. When painting the florescent green it is easy to bring it down too far along the sides and overwhelm the yellow side with too much green. And the stripes! They make me nuts! I never seem to be satisfied with them until I've done them over about 3 or 4 times!:disapointed::disapointed::bulgy-eyes:

*So here are a few tips that I've learned along the way...*

1. Go easy with the florescent green...do not fade it down too far along the sides...about 1/3 of the way down the side of the bait at the most.

2. Don't apply the green with the airbrush at a downward angle. If you do, you'll get too much over-spray on the yellow and it will ruin the look. Instead hold the brush at a perpendicular angle to the bait and apply only a LITTLE paint at time. Turn the pressure way down on the compressor so you can control the brush as though you are painting very fine detail.

3. Clear the bait after applying the yellow and the green. That way, if your dissatisfied with the stripes, or scaling, you can wipe the bait down and start over.

4. Go EASY with the black for the scaling and do not make the stripes too wide or make too many stripes. Black is the single most powerful color you can apply to a bait and will very, very easily overwhelm the whole paint scheme. A little black goes a long, long way to create the contrast you are usually looking for in a bait pattern.

5. Apply the orange last and again turn the pressure down because this is another step where over-spray can easily ruin the whole look of the pattern. Try to keep it only on the belly while at the same time completely covering the white primer that remains on the belly.

Hope that helps someone out there. 

The firetiger paint pattern is an outstanding pattern in my experience. It produces muskies with consistency (as much as any bait produces muskies with "consistency") on Piedmont, Leesville, West Branch, Pymatuning, and even Lake Milton if you venture up the river area there.

It is a pattern that you can have confidence in at all times and in all weather conditions and I've seen it produce when natural patterns such as "carp" or "walleye" etc., are not moving fish.

It is also a pattern that seems to produce walleye, smallmouth, largemouth, and Northern pike. Hard to beat that, eh? I would really love to talk to the guy who first came up with that pattern. Obviously it doesn't really mimic any type of bait fish, but the game fish seem to love taking a swing at it. 

*This year, I'm also experimenting with some variations of firetiger.* I'm working on an Olive Tiger and I have high hopes for it because Olive Perch has been a pattern that has consistently produced some of my larger muskies. I'll post some pictures of that soon.

I have a few ideas about where firetiger does not seem to work well, but gotta go for now. More later.


----------



## socdad

Thanks for the how to, detailed information and easy to follow step by step  now if I could only make my hands do what your imagination is telling me to do .


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I hit Lake Milton yesterday for the first time in a long time. We were going to meet at the dock at West Branch, but Larry called me while we were both in transit and we changed our plans and headed for Milton instead.

I'm glad we did. I started the morning with a fat 37 incher and a few hours later boated a 43 that was just a pig of fish. (I have pictures I'll post later, but the quality is not that great.)

The 43 incher was a thrill. He fought well and with as much fat as he was sporting, I thought at first that I had hooked a much longer fish. At one point he broke the surface and slashed his head from side to side with the lure between his jaws. What a sight. I will remember that one for a while. I caught him with about 30 feet of line out over nine feet of water and he was _not_ happy and he did_ not _cooperate.

Both fish came on this Candy Flatshad. That is a total of 6 fish on that bait since I built it about a month or so ago. I painted this bait for West Branch in colors that I figured would work well in the relatively clear water there (and it produced well there), but I found it interesting that the Milton muskies favored this bait because the waters there are a bit muddy.









Usually firetiger can be a producer at Milton, especially in the narrower areas farther up the Mahoning, but yesterday the firetiger didn't seem to cause them to stir and we marked relatively few fish in the narrows of the river area. 

I also found it interesting that there was a 4 degree temperature difference from the launch area to the river areas in the morning. Later in the day, as the waters warmed those differences seemed to narrow a bit, but of course, we're talking only surface temps.


----------



## vc1111

Here's the 43 incher that hit the Candy Flatshad (Again, sorry for the poor photo):


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful fish vince on an awsome bait! Congrats. I spent the weekend here in WI helping a friend roof a house near Lake Michigan. Went out this morning without even a flash, water temp dropped signifigantly with the storms that came through while I was gone, wish I'd been in front of them 

MS


----------



## LUCIUS

Nice two fish day ! You look a little wet !


----------



## BaddFish

Great healthy fish Vince!
I came within an inch of posting a monster... I didn't figure 8 and this beast attacked as I pulled it out of the water. When am I gonna learn!?


----------



## MadMac

That's a beauty Vince. Bob got a 36 and a 31 Sunday evening. In between his fish I got a 34" pike. Hope to get out Wednesday evening. The moon is right.


----------



## vc1111

Sorry I didn't get back to you guys sooner. I've had a pretty busy week.

Slayer, you need to get out there. The season will start winding down soon.

Lucius, yea, I got pretty wet pulling that one from the net, but it was a great release and he swam away strong.

Badfish, I know what you mean. They seem to have a way of catching you sleeping on the figure 8 sometimes.

Steve, after I talked with you this afternoon, Larry and I decided to hit West Branch.

Here's the story...

We hit Lake Milton this morning at about 8:15 am. I got lucky again this week and caught about a 35 incher within 20 minutes of launching. He ate one of the Firetiger Flatshads posted above (a few posts back). He ate the one with the chrome eyes.

Later, Larry and I decided to pull the boat off the water and head to West Branch which was a short 20 minute drive from Milton.

We trolled quite a bit but could get anything going. I decided we'd try one of my two favorite weed beds to see if there were any fish on them. Well, I got lucky again with one of my Firetiger Stogie Jerks and boated this 42 incher:









The fish hit the bait and swam about as fast as he could straight at the boat. It was all I could do to reel fast enough to keep the slack out of the line. Larry did a fine job of netting him for me and we snapped a picture and sent him on his way. He gave me quite a thrill with that run at the boat. My knees were shaking for 10 minutes after I released him from all the adrenaline. It was pretty cool.

The water temp on Milton was almost 75 and on West Branch it was exactly 75. West Branch had a lot of floating weeds scattered about and it made a few or our passes troublesome, but in the end, we had a great time out there today. Can't wait to go again next weekend, or maybe even on evening next week, if my work schedule allows.

For what its worth, here's the bait the 42 favored today. He really yorked it too!








Good grief, I love catching them on jerkbaits!


----------



## dtigers1984

Well done! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Beautiful healthy fish. Well done, I'm jealous of all the action you've been getting. How does this years reults compare with others, so far?

I hope all is well,

MS


----------



## hazmail

Vince - those 'Fire Tiger's' are sharp, very sharp - BUT in that picture, your boat is bloody chaos,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, that's a very nice fish though.pete


----------



## vc1111

Been on the go again. Thanks for the replies. Pete, good to hear from you again, my friend. Yea, the boat got rocked around a bit as we fumbled around to get the net untangled. Seems like the net is always tangled up when you need it!

Here's a walleye I've been working on. Almost done:


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Very nice, flawless as always...The scaling and detail are awsome!! love the new shape and bend in the lip!


MS


----------



## etch

all your work is stunning , top shelf as always

Etch


----------



## hazmail

It's obvious you love doing this Vince, that IS a 'stunner'. 
We are playing cricket against the "poms" tonight (we are in front) so I'm going to watch it *and think about how you done that. *Pete


----------



## Guest

vc1111 How long is that walleye? That looks great.


----------



## Rowhunter

Excellent work there Vince! I really like the shape on this one, it has a very natural flow. Your effort's from concept, through completion of every detail are evident here, and are just outstanding!!! I have several question's, one being, "How can I get one set up for Row trolling?" I'll call you later.

Douglas


----------



## hazmail

Hi Guys - I am finally gliding in for retirement in about six months and have been pretty busy trying to make the most of what's left of my 'Superannuation Fund'. Had to use up six months accumulated 'long service leave' so also have been doing a lot of Trout fishing/travelling - Haven't posted anywhere much for a while, and have not made a lot of baits, but certainly have lost a few (to snags).
I am off fishing at the South Coast for a week soon (finally spring here ) so thought I had better make some Bream lures to play with down there.
These are 2 sinkers, I cut a new stencil and here is the result, stencilling not as sharp as I would have liked, but have various shapes of home made lips to try, and for a change I tried painting eyes, NOT easy I found - weight is about 11gm (about 1/3 oz ) and as I wanted sinking, made these from MDF (Medium-density fibreboard) Laminated 2 x strips 1/4 thick, I don't mind working with this stuff as it is pretty neutral when finished so there is no need to add ballast - not sure what you call it in US, but they build shelving/kitchen cupboards etc with it here (maybe Wikipedia it!!!!!!!!!!).
Anyway here is a few, sorry about the copper one, my 'photo editor' ate the lip. pete








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## vc1111

Tubuzz, the bait is about 9 inches long. Douglas, I could make you something that will row troll in that pattern this winter if you like. I think a Rocket Shad in that pattern would troll well using the rowing method. I have been working on a new lip for the Rocket Shad and I came up with one that has a ton of vibration even at low speed. It also cause the bait to dive deep and yet stay close to the boat for nice tight trolling turns.

Etch, it is good to hear from you again. You haven't been showing up here much lately. I saw a few of your frogs on the other boards and I saw that they have gone up to yet another level. Beautiful work. I still haven't seen anyone who makes frog baits of that caliber.

Pete, that batch of baits jumps off the page. I love the second one down and the lip on it has me wondering what kind of action it would have. I remember you explained how you made a jig to make those compound bends in the lip. Now that I've actually seen your baits "in person," I am even more impressed. Making small baits like that it about 3 times as hard as making the musky class baits. 

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement, Pete. I hope you have a smooth and gracious transition. We'll be expecting to see a lot more baits popping out of that shop of yours!

Larry and I hit Milton this weekend again. In the last two weeks or so we've made some very important discoveries about a color/size preference there. 

The preference was extremely obvious...Larry boated a total of fish fish on one particular bait in just three outings. All in all the bait was not really in the water for that many hours. In fact, we had been fishing for most of the first day before we figured out that the fish wanted this particular size and paint combination. 

The lure he used was a Flatshad I had given him years ago. I had only two baits in my box in the same paint pattern but both were larger baits. I caught one musky on each of the two baits, but Larry's bait was obviously _just_ the right size and he put 5 in the boat in relatively few hours of trolling.

The results were impressive. So impressive that I've tabled all the stuff on my bench for now and I am in the process of building 5 more baits in the size an color pattern that is working so well out there. I'm hoping conditions remain the same for a few more weeks on Milton so I can experiment with the lip on the baits that size...who knows, I may be able to actually improve on the catch rate per hour by modifying a few things.

Friday Larry boated a 43 incher on that bait along with a 35 Saturday. I caught a 35 on Friday, so we wound up boating three in all this weekend. 

I also lost a real pig while trolling Saturday. It struck at 3.8 mph on the Firetiger bait with the silver eyes (shown on this thread). It was stripping drag after I pulled the rod from the rod holder and I just had a bad feeling about how it jumped clear out of the water as soon as it got hooked. Then it came up and sort of thrashed across the surface a second time. I hung on as it dove and ripped drag and line from the Garcia reel. I remember marveling at the size of the creature's gut and that wide crimson and orange tail as it launched itself above the surface and into the sunlight. The fish was a beautiful bronze color and it was majestic with those, long jaws wide open and raking massive head shakes as it literally flew through the air.

And then it was over... 

There is an unbelievably emptiness that goes along with feeling that bait break loose from a large muskie's mouth. You feel it in your stomach and no matter how you try to forget the fish and move on with the day, it seems to hang with you, somehow burned into your memory for days afterward. It is part of the madness of musky fishing, a pronounced feeling like some sort of minor illness that will not go away...till you catch another one.

I'll post a few pictures later. The water in the river was a bit muddy this past weekend. Too much rain I guess. I think we'd have done better if we could have had a little of that stable weather for a little longer, but you take it as it comes.

Another month or so and it will be over for us for another year. It has gone all too fast once again. But its has also been a pretty decent year for Larry and I. We've boated 45 fish so far and been lucky enough to have lost only a few along the way and you cannot ask for much more than that. The size this year has been interesting. We've done pretty well with the muskies 40 inches and a bit larger and that always adds an element of excitement to the mix.

I spent Sunday working on a video that I may release soon. It will be a "how to" for lure building. I can't believe how much work it is to put just a few minutes onto 'film.' We'll see where that goes. Its a big project and its going to eat into my building time!


----------



## etch

thans for the kind words vince , will get some pics up, also lost a big and i mean big pike on sunday, had the fight of my life ,before she straightend out a 5/0 to a tooth pick ouch

Etch


----------



## Minivin5

I have been reading through these 39 pages of plug porn,you gentlemen have some serious skills!! I am amazed at the time and detail you all put into your baits. Thank you all for posting this valuable information


----------



## vc1111

Here are the pictures of the muskies we took Friday Aug 21st and Saturday Aug 22, 2009

Larry took two and they were both very nice fish. He's got this magic Flatshad that I gave him a long time ago and he is slaying them at Milton with it. I'm frantically building 5 more of the same bait and trying to get them knocked out before the pattern changes at Milton.

On Friday, I took a little guy and released him quickly:








Later Friday, Larry took a hog 43 incher on that Flatshad:








On Saturday, I lost a nice one and Larry landed this guy on the same bait (He took 5 fish in 3 trips on that bait):


----------



## hazmail

Vince - I seem to remember you writing a similar 'end of season report' this time last year - from memory the difference is you have caught about twice as many fish (I think) - what do you figure is the reason, you could not have had more rain than last season, so was it less rain, the water is clearer???
Anyway from what I remember of your reports of last season, you seem to have done very well, and with those new lures you should- it's amazing though that suddenly an old lure is doing all the damage - What do they say? Is it 'Every now and then we should stop and take stock of where we have been??? It's also funny how one lure can send us into a frenzy to make more of these 'specials' just in time for that next trip, rushing all the processes through, get that undercoat, primer, paint, sealer dry in half the normal time, bake it in the sun for a day, get all that scent off it, don't touch it yet, the clear is still tacky, but for some miraculous reason that never worked before "it will be O.K by the time we get there", been there done that, the build up is a good as getting there and fishing it.

I knocked up four more lure blanks today, you would probably call these 'gliders', but they are lipless 3" minnows which have just the slightest action induced by the front slope of lure, they and are weighted neutral, made for fishing very shallow water over sand bars (salt water x 4' or less) and across shallow 'ribbon weed beds'. The flat head hunt is about to begin here (again), like something out of a horror movie, in the blink of an eye these things just explode out of the sand/weeds and swallow anything gong over, whole- On light line that's probably the biggest buzz about these fish, you actually see them where there was nothing a split second earlier, masters of the ambush - gee what's left of my hair is starting to stand up!!!!!!!!!
Anyway when I finish these four I will post them- Pete


----------



## plugman

Hazmail, Those little swimmers sound very ineresting. Sound like thay might have the same appliction up here for stripers on the sand flats. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## vc1111

Those flatheads sound like a lot of fun, Pete. Do you have any pictures of them? 

I really enjoyed your last post here because you described what my spare moments have been like this weekscrambling to try to knock out more of that productive bait! And it went pretty much the way you described it. 

Of course, I dont actually like building that way. I prefer to be ahead of the curve and be building for the fishing I might be trying a month or two from nowso the paint and the epoxy have time to dry before Im trying to wrestle the hooks and split rings onto the bait!

I made a few of this last batch out of PVC board and every time I use that stuff, I love it and I hate it. Its allows you to skip the sealing step (with the Minwax sanding sealer) because of course PVC will not take on water, but when the bait is done, the action is always just a bit flatter than wood. It is a very subtle difference but it is enough that you notice it if you pay close enough attentionand of course I think most builders pay a lot of attention to even the most subtle changes.

And like you say, a big part of the fun is the anticipation that these baits are the ones! 

I just hope the pattern doesnt change too fast at Milton for the muskies. It can change quickly this time of year if the rains get heavy or the weather turns suddenly cooler for a few nights.

As to this season versus last seasonthis year was much more normal. Last year was a disaster for a lot of reasons. The musky fishing overall was a bit flat last year so hour for hour it was more of a struggle. 

Musky fishing is very strange. There are times when they will be on intermittently all day, but that is usually rare. What is more than norm is for them to turn on for an hour or two during a given day. If youre there during that hour or two, youll probably score if youre at the right place, with a decent bait, doing the right thing as far as casting or trolling. If you ask around on those days, youll probably find that other musky guys scored during that same hour or two. That is always interesting to me.

Its all enough to drive you mad. Its also enough to make it very tough to test new patterns for musky as Ive said many times before.

But last year was particularly tough fishing overall and I heard that even from guys from other states last year. A few did okay, but a lot of guys were quietly complaining last year. We also did not fish as much last year. I had family members who were quite ill last year and I had a lot of other family obligations to which I had to attend on weekends.

This year, we had fewer problems getting out and we spend a lot less time fishing in the rain than last year. I hesitate to even type that. When you fish with Larry, rain will find you. Hes like one of those native American rainmakers. I swear, even if Im fishing alone, if I just think of him, it will somehow start to rain on what is an otherwise clear day!

The other big variable this year for the musky fishing was the Flatshad I make. I had gotten away from making them and had given away most of what I had previously made. The Flatshad is, hands down, the most productive bait in my box as far as crankbaits go. This year I began making them and fishing them again and our numbers improved over last year.

I have two or three building projects Id like to complete in the next few weeks. I need to finish some work Im doing on the Stubbydude and Ive got a brand new bait that Im going to be putting out there for 2010. Im testing it now and working on the paint patterns. So far it runs great. 

I cant wait to test the new one on Pymatuning and Lake Arthur, which are the waters it is designed for. Im also going to have two guys from this board try testing the new one for me on West Branch and hopefully elsewhere too. Im thinking of making them in a 4 inch, 6 inch, and 7 inch version.

Make sure you post those new baits youre working on when youre done, Pete. I really enjoyed the last batch you posted. You came up with some base colors that caused the spot patterns and the watercolor patterns to really jump out. Great stuff. One has a metallic yellow looking base coat that I really liked.


----------



## hazmail

Vince / Plugman- I know what you mean about the love 'affair' with the PVC (board -Ha! Ha!), with all it's advantages and as good as it is, I have just about given up using it. For me with the sizes I usually make it is just too buoyant and I have trouble finding enough space to stuff all the lead, so now if I want a neutral or sinking bait I use MDF board which for me has about the right weight and needs minimal ballast.
I made 4 of those new baits up to the undercoat stage and decided to test them, even though they were direct copies of my favorite they didn't work, but I think I got it figured - I will use these four to test a new lip shape which should give a shallow running lure (3') with a very wide action, and I have just made another five lip-less blanks which I think I have shaped right this time  I will post the results when they are finished in a week or so.
Yeah the vagaries of the seasons, it's supposed to be Spring here but still pretty cold, in Queensland they are having record Spring temps (and killing all the wheat crops) getting up around 100F already, they forecast rain all of last night and today here, not a drop and the sky is a funny clear blue color ???
Good luck with your tests and that new lure, looking forward to seeing it .pete
This is a BIG 'Flathead (not mine) it was 37" long weighted 15.5 Lb, I got one about 36" last summer- Flathead this size are all female so are generally thrown back - they get to about 4' max, all razor sharp teeth and stinging spikes, and are a hand full in shallow water - small ones are very nice eating though.


----------



## plugman

Hazmail, I'll be very interested in those lipless swimmers. I went through a phase last spring where I made several of them, all jointed and about 8" long to imitate the herring we have up here. They were terrific. I lost them all over the course of the season and have never gotten back to them. Got caught up in other "what if's" and "maybe if I try this" projects... I should knock out a few soon, before the fall run really gets going.


----------



## hazmail

John
Well, I made four, all the same size and shape as last Summers 'Killer', the only difference was the total weight - the new ones are made of MDF (heavy) and the original was made with Kauri pine so the ballast weighting to get neutral is a lot less, the original total is 15 grams, the new ones with much less lead to get to neutral are only 11gm and this seems to be the problem, they work but not quite a sgood as the original  The steep sloping front or these, less buoyancy and the wing shape combine to make the front tend to dive and has less action a slow speed - So I have glued and screwed a short lip on the bottom and now the action is amazing, it's still shallow (2') but more like the 'snake action' of a 'swim bait'.

Without lip







[/IMG]

With lip







[/IMG]

In an effort to get the original action and not use a lip I have beveled the front/bottom in the next four lures, this should give a more even pressure on the front and hopefully generate a 'vortex' to get some action without needing a lip. The secret here is to have the tow eye very low and in line (not above) the ballast.

New w/o lip







[/IMG]

And another 2"er with standard lip.







[/IMG]


----------



## hazmail

John - here is a couple more off the wheel today, 'unlucky' 3 " mullet (I hope). pete








[/IMG]


----------



## Rowhunter

Pete, what an excellent post! Im really enjoying watching the development of that piece. Changing building materials always changes the action of the lure, sometimes slightly ,and most times radically. It's interesting to see that slight bevel made so much difference to the flow, that it made lip removal possible. That to me, is lure crafting at it's finest! Making adjustment's to the same piece until desired results are obtained! MDF is MDF here in the States, so no troubles there. BTW, if you need some testing over here don't send it to me, because those last ones would never see water! Beautiful work Pete!!!


Douglas


----------



## vc1111

Engineering changes on those scales just makes me shake my head, Pete. That is amazing. Just building anything on that scale is difficult enough, but controlling the finest variables like that is almost too challenging for me. The design has a graceful profile to begin with, so I can see how it might lend itself to variation, but again, on such a fine scale the physics in the water would seem to be very sensitive to even the smallest changes.

I like that mottled, multicolored finish on the top ones too. Has a natural feel to it.

Is the scaling on the mullets from the netting I gave you during your visit? Those are going to get crushed by the fish.


----------



## hazmail

Thanks Douglas/ Vince for the compliments. Yes Vince that is the netting you gave me, I use it quite a bit and treasure it - I know a guy working in an archery shop and have been going to go and visit him and see weather he can get me some, it's the best I have come across, I have washed it heaps of times trying to get the most out of it. Believe me there is no science in these lures, just a bit of guess work and a lot of luck, the biggest lump of which I will need when I get to the coast tomorrow, as we all know, the fish are the final judges, wish me luck and I will see you all in a week- unless it's really good and I have to stay down there for another week.pete


----------



## vc1111

I hope you have a good time out there, Pete.

I am no longer able to get that netting. I also have only a little left and I've been carefully washing it. Unlike other netting, it appears to be made of a cotton/synthetic blend as opposed to just synthetic, which make it easier to get fine, small, detailed scales effects on that smaller scale. 

If I even find it again up here, believe me, I'm going to stock up on it and I'll send you a half dozen yards of it.


----------



## Yanky

can you describe the netting in more detail? who makes it? where do you normally find it? Does it have a name? i can keep my eyes peeled for you while im out, plus it would be a good method to have tucked away.


----------



## vc1111

The netting was once available at Walmart. It came in a camo pattern similar to Mossy Oak Break Up. 

It has a very soft feel to it as compared to the white "wedding veil" type netting which is made of nylon.

I've look everywhere for it. Haven't found anything even close to it. 

I'll try to post a picture of the stuff if I get a chance this week sometime.


----------



## plugman

Pete,

Really good read on what you're trying to do with those little guys. I'm very interested in hearing whether your last two mullet pattern baits worked out. 
Switching up materials sounds like it's added another variable to the equation to finding the lipless answer. I know that's messed me up a couple times, too.
I'm always amazed at how sensitive a plug developed for a particualr way of swimming or moving actually is. Sure doesn't take much! Wish I could see the action on the little guy with the screw on lip!

The mottled paint work is remarkable! Is that done with as series of stencils, slightly shifted each time you do a new color, or is it very patient hand work?


----------



## MuskieJim

vc1111 said:


> Been on the go again. Thanks for the replies. Pete, good to hear from you again, my friend. Yea, the boat got rocked around a bit as we fumbled around to get the net untangled. Seems like the net is always tangled up when you need it!
> 
> Here's a walleye I've been working on. Almost done:


Wow Vince, this bait looks very similar to a Legend Perchbait. The paint job on yours is way better though. I bet it POUNDS!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Jim. I consider the Legend Perch to be one of the best musky baits ever built. I think it is a classic design based upon a classic profile and for the foreseeable future anyone who builds anything that resembles a walleye or a perch will have their work likened to that outstanding bait.

Mine is a tad narrower and the lip is designed to give it an erratic "hunting" action in the water, a sort of side to side but without any predictable rhythm.


----------



## tomb

Trolled Berlin yesterday w/ my dad and Brian (triton175). Had the pleasure of seeing one of Vince's shad baits in action. After looking through some of this thread I'm not sure exactly which body style it was. Here's the 35"  
After seeing that fish taken I switched out one our unproductive lures for a Monster Shad. (Sorry guys, I'm still limited to commercial production baits.)
Got my dad a young 21 incher on the M.S.


----------



## tomb

All the baits that are posted in this thread amaze me. Some very talented people here, including those posting their first creations. The more experienced guys sure set a high bar.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Tomb. If you can post a picture of the bait, I'll tell you which model it was that that musky ate. 

I honestly don't remember which one I gave you guys that day. I give away a number of them every year.

Looks like you guys had a great day on Berlin.


----------



## etch

hazmail said:


> John - here is a couple more off the wheel today, 'unlucky' 3 " mullet (I hope). pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


amazing plugs, haz, those mullets are just sick

Etch


----------



## hazmail

Well guys I'm finally home, sorry for the delay in replying to some of your posts/questions, I stayed an extra 4 days, not that the fishing was good but the weather and scenery was beautiful.
The 'mullet' got the back smashed out of it by some smaller Flathead and a largish one about 30&#8221; long, the MDF although I sealed it (4 coats), it did not hold up too well and as soon as the top coat was penetrated it started swelling - my near perfect top coats turned out to be paper thin (although it was D2T) and I should have applied two coats instead of one.The lake is an entirely different expanse of water compared to a bath tub, and when in the real world the unmodified lures without the lips worked the best, and caught as many fish as the lipless mullet with the modified front. 

Fishing was all over the place and water temperature seemed to be the key, 16C (60F) in the deep caught nothing, 19C (66F) in the shallows we caught heaps, some big but mostly small, the shallower the better and it usually was too shallow to run the Min Kota, the bigger fish were basking in the sun in this shallow water waiting for the Mullet to swim over, and if the bottom was black (and warmer) the fish were very active - nothing like seeing a fish 3' long (not mine) exploding out of some black mud /sand and launching a couple of feet out of the water, and with the water being so shallow the advantage is all theirs.
We were also hoping to catch some Black Bream, but they were not playing either, we caught a few but only 2 good ones, one of which crushed my brand new all singing all dancing 'killer' lure, BANG he was on and I was using (mistakenly) a light rod (2-6lb) and 4 lb mono, and all he wanted to do was head back into the snags (fallen trees/ brush piles ??) on the bank - he was only about a 2 lb, but these guys really go sideways and are great fun on light gear, but they have oyster crushing jaws which think nothing of a piece of coloured wood.

This Black Bream crushed this lure, right along the belly.









This one was the all round killer (best action), with the mullet a close second.








I am going up to Queensland next week to have a go at impoundment Bass fishing (dams), these get to be 2-3 times as big as a 'wild' Bass (Australian Bass) these impoundment (dam) fish maybe get to 10-12 lb and hit like your Bass, but keep going for a while, very aggressive little fish at 2 lb so 10 should be fun - I have never had a go at them before (only wild ones), mainly because it's 1000miles North of here (2 days drive), so this will be a steep learning curve - I have been beavering away for the past 3 days making some 'specials' for these guys &#8211; I will stick some pictures up when I 'twin' clear coat them.pete


----------



## triton175

Vince - This is the shad style bait that tomb was inquiring about. You gave it to me at that show in Willowick that you and Tigger did in Feb of '08.


----------



## MadMac

Brian, you really need to run that bait. If not this year definitely in the Spring.


----------



## triton175

MadMac said:


> Brian, you really need to run that bait. If not this year definitely in the Spring.


Steve - I did run it at Berlin on 9-12. Got a 35"er. tomb posted it further up in this thread.


----------



## MadMac

Oh, sorry Brian. I should have said run it at the Branch. lol Milton too.


----------



## vc1111

Pete, congratulations on having your baits smashed (in a good way!)

Post some more pictures of the fish you get. I like seeing the stuff you guys fish for down there. I'm impressed that you have designed a bait so efficient that it actually runs without a lip. That is amazing. 

Triton, I remember the bait now and I remember giving it to you in 08. I'm glad you finally got to put it to good use.

MadMac, I'm still finishing your Rocket Shad. It has been nuts now that bow season has started. I love this time of year; steelhead running, muskies still cruising and the whitetails starting their end of year dance.


----------



## MadMac

When you can get to it Vince. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Pete, congratulations on having your baits smashed (in a good way!)
> 
> Post some more pictures of the fish you get. I like seeing the stuff you guys fish for down there. I'm impressed that you have designed a bait so efficient that it actually runs without a lip. That is amazing.
> 
> Triton, I remember the bait now and I remember giving it to you in 08. I'm glad you finally got to put it to good use.
> 
> MadMac, I'm still finishing your Rocket Shad. It has been nuts now that bow season has started. I love this time of year; steelhead running, muskies still cruising and the whitetails starting their end of year dance.


This is a great time of year. I saw 8 deer Sunday evening, but none in range. I hope to get out for a couple fall musky trips in the next couple weeks.


----------



## hazmail

Sorry Vince - here's the little lure crushin Bream, I did not realise the pic did not post.pete








[/IMG]


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Pete. I think that picture was up before, but for some reason it crashed.

Are you still fishing? If so, keep the pictures coming. I like seeing the different species you target in your neck of the waters.

I took my first doe of the season yesterday evening at 6:15 pm. What a great hunt. Very exciting and now I'll have some meat in the freezer for the winter and I can concentrate on waiting for a bigger buck hopefully. Larry is back in town and we'll be getting together to hunt the weekends and maybe a few evenings. 

I have about 16 bait bodies that I started about a month ago. I'll be getting those ready for primer over the next few weeks and I'm building a couple for charity donations also.

I'm about ready to put the lip in Mad Mac's bait too. I was pretty pleased with the serious color shift it has. It goes from pearl white/gold to white/blue, which should be a producer at West Branch and Leesville.

I still need to winterized the boat and take care of a few other things in the way of yard work. It seems like we go from summer heat to much colder temps faster and faster every year. 

I hope everyone had a great fishing season. I know yours is just starting, Pete, so keep us all posted!


----------



## vc1111

Well I'm easing back into the basement again. Time to start working on some 2010 models.

This year, I have some help. I now have Mad Mac and Lucius to help me test baits along with luredaddy, who is a first class hard core musky hunter. It will be a way of getting feedback on new colors and profiles for our local waters and I'm pretty excited about that. I'm also working on a few testers for the Western Pennsylvania waters too. There are a few hard core top water guys over there and I'm keenly interested in building some top water profiles and color patterns. Should be fun all the way around.

It is hard for me to test everything I'd like to test, especially in the way of experimental colors. Musky fishing usually requires that you have a specific bait in the water during the window of feeding and that is not always easy.

Looking forward to the 2010 season. Man its hard to believe we're talking 2010 already isn't it? Seems like yesterday everyone was talking about how the world would end when all the computers shut down as the calendar turned from 1999 to 2000.


----------



## plugman

Nice to see you back. 
I was beginning to wonder if you got lost tracking down a fall buck.


Testing is always such a time consuming process, and as you say can be situation specific. Can't wait to hear about the progress of your baits, especially the top water stuff. There's nothing like watching your work getting crushed by a Hog.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Plugman. It is good to be back.

I just finished a Rocket Shad in a newer pattern. I'll be posting it later.


----------



## triton175

I'll be starting up tomorrow. It's been a while since I built anything, might have to dust the tools off first.
I'm going to try making some topwaters this year too, for musky and smallmouth.


----------



## MadMac

All right Vince! I've been checking for this thread about every day. We only have about three months to go. lol Time to leave the deer in the woods and think about muskie again. I was hoping to get out a few more times but ffffish says the lake is iced up. Man, I hope we have an early Spring.


----------



## vc1111

Triton, make sure you come back and post some pictures!

Steve, I've been following a few of your posts...you fished really late this year!

Here's a Rocket Shad with a color shift (from white to blue) that comes from shooting electric blue pearl over the body after the paint job is complete:


----------



## chappy

Wow, thats nice Vince, I really like the color shift and the scale pattern.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince, 

Great to see your work again! Is that an etex clear or are you using Devcon these days.
Beautiful, love the pearls.

MS


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Chappy, I appreciate the feedback.

I'd like to share an event that was the highlight of my 2009 whitetail hunting season. This year on the first day of gun season Larry scored this buck. Larry hunted Pennsylvania for many decades. Of course, PA was not known to produce large bucks and Larry was content if he got any buck over those many years. Since those days, Larry started hunting Ohio with me and though he's had some great encounters, he was unable to get one onto the ground.

This year was different. We bowhunted hard together, but really never saw a buck we'd shoot. Then on the first day of gun season he set up high in locust tree overlooking a very narrow green field near a creek and between two hardwood stands.

This buck came sneaking down that narrow stretch of green field and Larry placed a perfect shot right in the sweet spot behind the shoulder. It was about 9:00 am.

He called me on the cell phone. He never calls me when we hunt, so I knew something was up. "Got a big one down."

I responded, "How big was it."

"It was big. And I'm still in the stand, just enjoying the moment." 

Larry's like that. He _savors_ the outdoors. You won't find him ever whining or taking any of it for granted. Not ever. This is what he lives for, what he dreams about, and he is always in the moment. That is something that I admire.

When I hung up the phone, I knew this was going to be a good buck. After hunting and fishing with Larry for over forty years, I knew just from the tone of his voice.

When I arrived on the scene, after walking clear across the farm, he was just climbing down. A great celebration followed. Larry just could not stop smiling. He kept saying, "Forty three years! Forty three years I've been at this and I finally got a nice one!"

We spent the rest of that morning celebrating actually. I really didn't want to hunt after that. I just wanted to hang out with him and see him relish this event. We just sat down near the buck and talked a while. It was great.

For about the next two or three weeks afterward, it was as though he was on some type of narcotic or something. He was just high. He would call me and say, "I'm heading home. Haven't seen my antlers for about 9 hours and I can't wait to get there!" And then we'd laugh.

We both agreed that the only thing that would have been better would be sharing the event with his late father who taught him to hunt along with his uncles back in the PA hills all those decades ago.

I will always remember this day and I'm fairly certain Larry will also:


----------



## MadMac

Great story and congratulations Larry. Very cool you guys got to share that. It will be one of those moments that remain for ever and draw a smile at the flash back.

That Rocket Shad is just outstanding. Can't think of a better description than just outstanding. Does it have a touch of olive along the top or is that the shadow effect on the pearl? Either way it mimics the shad we looked at perfectly. While I was looking at it I started to day dream about what it will look like in my favorite lake and then about being on the bottom of our pool watching it as my wife reels it past me. lol


----------



## rjbass

Awesome story Vince....I'm happy for Larry....He definitely deserves that one.
Nice picture too...

Rod


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the story and picture Vince. Can't help but be happy for the man. And MAN do I like that blue into white fade paint job you did. It really makes the lures eyes POP. Your work always amazes me. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## luredaddy

Vince,

Great looking baits and what a Buck! Tell Larry I said congratulations!! I never took a shot with the bow or pistol. We still have Muzzleloader! Looking forward to Spring, but even looking forward more to fishing the Intracoastal in Florida for a couple months. Sheepshead, Pompano, Trout, Sunshine, Warmth, etc...John


----------



## BaddFish

Vince- fantastic looking bait- as usual... you set the bar very high!
Those eyes are spooky real. I want to make a white one for pymo in my next batch..

Great buck! When I shot my first good one and I found it in the dark... I sat there savoring the moment with my bro and bowhunting partner and didn't want to mess that guy up by field dressing him... There was about a half hour of silence and and just admiring him. 

Congrats to you and Larry on the memories and tasty back strap!


----------



## Eriesteamer

Those lures are tops.wish I could do it.not artistic type.mine if i did make then never look like them.
I got an idea on a lure for years I like whip together.as I fished Erie lot got thinking about my ideal lure can not tell you threw here want keep it a secret if you see me post picture of lot fish and big ones you know it works.that is and IF.wanted know whow the guy in Poland Ohio was that made plugs or just repainted them but think he ever lath the bodies.like see him some day and maybe paint my ideal Erie Steamer lure I was going make some day.any one know who I am looking for.He had a guy that had a Shop he just open in Poland thus I know for sure where he area he lived.not sure where that shop be so never gone see them.he never gave me his address.so alls lost.


----------



## bassinjody

Good to have u back vince cant wait to see the creations u come up with love the rocket shad the detail around the eyes and the color sshift are awsome ,tell lary nice buck too .jody


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. 

My brother ran into Larry the other day. He even carries a picture of his buck!

John, please be sure to post some pictures of those fish if you score. 

Here's the most recent Rocket Shad just off the drying wheel:


----------



## MadMac

You've got some good ideas going Vince. Keep the show coming. Those will produce big.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. 

Here's few bass baits I finished. I actually made these as part of a "how to" article I wrote on another website. I kept the patterns simple so the younger builders would have fewer steps on their first few baits:
















I enjoy walking across the street from my house to the neighbor's pond and playing with these topwater baits for bass. Never gets old somehow...


----------



## vc1111

This one is a so-called Fatfingers TopDog. It is a "walk-the-dog" style bait, similar to a Zara Spook, but designed for musky and northern pike. It measures about 8 3/4 inches long. Really fun to build, hope you like it. This one is in a 23k gold pattern for Lake Arthur, which I hope to fish this year with Cutt Em Jack. I gave the whole body an undertone of blue ghost pearl and put micro scales on the belly:


----------



## plugman

How's that Top Dog sit in the water? I make a spook with a similar champher that sits quite flat in teh water. Glides like the nuts as well as a quick WTD action with the bait almost stationary in the water. Love it's versatility.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Love the topwater!! I'm sure it will get eaten at Arthur. Tell Larry that I said Congrats. That's a beautiful buck! I finally made it into the basement and got a couple things I'm working on. Hopefully, I can get back down there and finish them up!


----------



## vc1111

Flatshad in a 'golden perch' pattern:


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

WOW,

Love the stripes/scales and the white on the gill plate really makes it pop, some of your best work yet!!!!
Are the stripes foil or tape, they look raised, that and the paint give it wicked depth!

i'm blown away


MS


----------



## sonar

EXCELLENT!!!!!! VINCE-VAN-GOUGH!!!! I am impressed! --------sonar........ vince is also my name,vince


----------



## crittergitter

Vince those Rocket Shads and Flat Shads are AWESEOME! Need to get me some of those! Also, that buck story with Larry..........man what a great story. I loved every bit of it. Tell him I said congratulations on a real dandy. One to be proud of for sure!


----------



## triton175

Love the fin and gill plate on the flat shad. Vince, you are the master!


----------



## vc1111

MS, its all paint.

Glad you guys liked that one. I think I want one for my box too.

I have a couple more I just finished. One is a Flatshad in an Albino Shad pattern. 

I also made one of my *********'s for Cutt Em Jack. I'll put up some pictures shortly. 

Its looking like we're going to be in the cold stuff again all weekend so I'll probably head down into the wood shop instead of the paint shop. I can't paint in these temps, but its a bit tough because when I turn on that big exhaust fan it pulls a lot of cold air in from outside.

I'll probably just start some new Torpedo bodies and maybe a few Stubbydudes. 

Has anyone else been building? I've only seen baits from a few members posted lately. What are you guys working on?


----------



## sonar

What are we working on???? vc1111, I for one my "craft-pride"! I just need LOTS more finish practice! ......... A LOT more!!! got'ta go now. -------sonar..........


----------



## muskyslayer96

I joined the forum about 1 year ago and built my first bait last May, so I am still a real newbe. Thanks to everyone for all the help and tips. I have been building profiles and using paint schemes I've seen from other builders on this site (Some of the best builders and work anywhere) to build some skills and experience to help develop my own style, so thanks again to everyone for all the help/tips/inspiration. I am completely obsessed (just ask my wife  )

Here are some close ups of the shop photos I posted earlier this week. I've been trying a number of different profiles and paint patterns, just to get my skills up. I've done a couple in glitter dust, and I really like it. I have about a half dozen more I'm painting now and I will focus on more natural patterns. The golden pearch stubby dude (Thanks Vince) I just finished last night. I just need to epoxy the lips in and they should be ready for water.

Lessons learned:
1. Slow down, take your time and enjoy each step of the process. The step you like the least is probably the one you need to work on the most. Some of the short cuts will not be visible until the clearcoat goes on and then it's waaaayyyy to late 

2. Even after a good sanding, priming, and enamel spray can base coat, you need to clear the bait to keep the wood grain from showing through. especially if you are using pearls (which I now love).

3. All mistakes (like life) are learning moments, even a bait with a crooked lip that will never run correctly still went through the entire process and should be seen as valuable experinece, especially if you tried a new paint scheme and you were happy with it. Hang it on the wall as a defect. I have a bait rail in the work shop that is a bait building timeline, filled with mistakes (oops learning curve).

Please give your feedback, it is very valuable to me. By the way, I'm terrible at taking photos.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Very nice bait...love the eyes and the gill work....


Muskyslayer,

You have come a long way dude....looking good.

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, rj. I'll call you in the next few days just to catch up.

MS:


> All mistakes (like life) are learning moments, even a bait with a crooked lip that will never run correctly still went through the entire process and should be seen as valuable experinece, especially if you tried a new paint scheme and you were happy with it. Hang it on the wall as a defect. I have a bait rail in the work shop that is a bait building timeline, filled with mistakes (oops learning curve).


I really like how you said that and it is really true. "The bait building timeline" is a fun process and the best part of it is the friends that you make along that line, the other guys you encounter who were learning with you and making mistakes and sharing ideas with you and you with them. 

I noticed that you mentioned enjoying pearls. I'm pretty much hooked on them now. I think they are almost like jewels when the light hits them in a certain way and its something that you cannot photography very well, if at all.

I'm trying to push myself to try some new things this year too, including a few different things with the airbrush that are very difficult for me. I'm also still trying to capture some of the attributes of certain bait fish and that is also something that changes as the light changes. You almost have to choose only one of the different light patterns that is reflected off the sides of a threadfin shad for example. Those things can be a sort of white, or have gold hues, or silver and bluish hues, or a combination of those colors and many more depending on the lighting and the angles, etc. Its fun but sometimes its enough to make you a little nuts too.

I'm also trying to keep pushing myself to use new colors and patterns. I have stuff that I favor and certain patterns that I know catch muskies but I still believe there is more to learn about what catches bigger muskies and color is one of the three or four variables that we can twist and manipulate and blur. 

Lastly, MS, you mentioned "slowing down." I think that sometimes that is the most important thing you can do. As much as I can, I try to not rush any of the many steps involved in this stuff. I'm trying to enjoy the whole process and not take any shortcuts. I still make mistakes too and like you said its usually when I forget to remind myself that on a particular step you HAVE to go slow or it just won't click into place the way its supposed to.

PS....Plugman, I just noticed that you asked me a question and I failed to answer it for you...

The Top Dog sits in the water with a slight tail down, nose up posture. 

Gotta go...more later.


----------



## MadMac

Can't wait to see these new ones in person Vince. I have a couple pics for you of some Gizzard Shad. I'll send them tomorrow.


----------



## vc1111

Steve, if you'd check your email, you'd see one of them real soon!

Send me your address again, I misplaced it.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Fresh off the spinner from last night:

Per my previous post yesterday, here is a Walleye/brown perch twitch attempt.
Metallic silver base,with pearl white belly. Pearl gold lateral line, brown accents, gold glitter dust in the clear and custom cut eyes (I know you can tell ) Couldn't find any like this. One coat of D2T.
I still need a lot of work on my fades...my airbrush control is getting better, but I haven't found the sweet spot yet.

Please respond wit your comments and tips.

Thanks,
MS


----------



## vc1111

MS, you're doing fine. 

With your airbrush, try turning the pressure down, thinning your paint more, and putting on just a little add a time. You can add more if you need it, but once you get it where you want it, remember to leave it alone. Sometimes less is more. 

One common mistake in airbrushing is to keep going and adding a touch here and a touch there until you've done too much. (I know I still do that occasionally and have to wipe it down and start over!)


----------



## vc1111

Here's a Flatshad in an Albino Shad pattern:









This is a 7 1/2 inch ********* I built for Cutt 'Em Jack:


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Those two are very nice. I can't wait to get that bugger wet!!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Thanks for the tips, I'll give them a try.

Love the new baits, Is the ********* main body purple? it looks black cherry very cool!

MS


----------



## plugman

That albino flatshad is awesome. In the spring striper season out here, when the herring are running in the estuaries and feeder creeks, that would be deadly set up to wake on the surface to about 18" under.


----------



## vc1111

Plugman, when do you guys begin casting for them?


----------



## plugman

Herring start running in late March early April in Rhode Island. Where I live, north of Boston, it's mid April when we begin to see them in any numbers. That's usually when I begin heading out regularly. I'm getting itchy....


----------



## vc1111

Late March? You better start sharpening hooks. That's just around the corner, you lucky dog!

Actually I'll be starting some time next month for some early fishing in a few of the local rivers.


----------



## plugman

Vince, Hopefully by late March I'll have an entire new marketing strategy/campaign for the business up and running so I can get out and do some fishing. The ball and chain is strapped to my ankle more often than not these days. The little fly tying and plug turning I do keeps me sane.

Do you have a spring top water bite out there?


----------



## vc1111

Not a topwater bite, but it is possible to catch muskies this time of year. I won't go out when its too cold though. Don't enjoy it when I'm too cold.


----------



## vc1111

Heading out to the paint shop...if I can get there through all the snow!

Finished a 6 3/4 inch Stogie Jerk in Redhorse:


----------



## All Eyes

WOW!!! Gotta hand it to you Vince. Some of the lure colors and patterns you come up with are just too cool to risk losing in the lake. This latest one is no exception. At what point do your baits stop being lures and start becoming ornaments? I want some for next years Christmas tree! 
Just awesome man. Your detail is just rediculous!!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## vc1111

It's like the blades and spoons you make. It is just so much fun to mess around with all this stuff.

I painted for a while today. I had to hurdle the snow drifts to get out to the paint shop! It was nuts.


----------



## vc1111

After making a Flat Shad in this pattern, I modified the pattern a bit and used the Rocket Shad body this time. (Rod, this is the bait we were talking about)


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Really nice!
I'd love to know more about the pattern; Is it pearl white base with gold and silver pearl highlights?
Another great post!

MS


----------



## vc1111

Sooooo, you're not watching the Super Bowl either, eh?

Its a white base (not pearl white) with silver and gold pearl highlights and then a shot of blue pearl along the belly and back near the tail. Not a real flashy bait, but I've got something in mind for this pattern in 2010. This baits going in my stack for the upcoming season.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Listening to it (wife is yelling the good parts to me) Thanks for the reply.

I love the bait.. I bet when the light hits it correctly it comes to life; LOVE THOSE PEARLS.

Keep those beauties coming, there an inspiration for a lot of us

MS


----------



## Pikopath

When can I buy one?


Michael


----------



## LUCIUS

Vince the redhoarse jerk and both the shads look great. Can't wait for the fishin to start !! 

Bob


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Pikopath.

Lucius, I can't tell you how much I've been thinking of trolling along on a fine hot summer day since all this snow has fallen. 

Gettin' cabin fever and the itch to fish baaaaaad.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, you have any more pics of new baits? It's what keeps me going these days. Man I wish it was April.


----------



## vc1111

I'm working on about 20 right now, MadMac. There in various stages from just carved to ready for paint. 

Its been just a little to cold to paint the last few days, but I'm hoping to get out there this weekend for a while.

I wish some of the old timers would pipe in here and put up some pictures. I like looking at new baits too. Who would have guessed?

But I'm with you, I can't wait for some spring fishing action. I attended a seminar in western PA last week with Cutt Em Jack. It was about stream and river fishing and I was about ready to hit the local river even though its still cold out but then we got this ridiculous pounding with nearly 2 feet of snow.

By the end of the month, it should be good if the river isn't blown clear to Kingdom Come by the snow melt.


----------



## rjbass

OK Vince....here is one I just finished....10" Twitch Darter copy, carp pattern...works great, did this for my personal box.....can't wait to try it.












Here is another style that I am going to start making...6" twitch/jerk bait out of cedar....great action....the color is just experimental at this point.


----------



## BaddFish

rj- I love that carp pattern! excellent!


----------



## muskyslayer96

RJ,

Love the twitch baits, I'm a big fan. Tha Carp pattern is outstanding!:good:

MS


----------



## st.slippy

I'll tell ya, you guys are good. I look through all of these and it just makes me want to go to the garage and start cutting up leftover cedar I have. I know mine won't look like these, though. Really nice work.


----------



## Rangerboatguy

You guys are great! I mess around some with a cheap airbrush set up but you guys are pro's! Nice work!


----------



## vc1111

Rangerboat, if you page through this thread, there are a number of great artists from all over the country and other countries. They were kind enough to come here and show off their works. Actually there are a few more that I'd like to contact and bring aboard to show their stuff.

rj, those are both nice gorgeous baits. How does that twitch darter run? Does it dive a bit? Is that a burgandy head and back on that bottom bait? I love that grayish/black scale pattern running down the side. I'd like to try that on a few of my baits if you don't mind. That is a beautiful, natural-looking way to break up the side of the bait.


----------



## vc1111

C'mon Spring! 

Can't wait to try this at West Branch. Albino Flatshad, slightly weighted, about 4in inches. Probably the last Albino I'll do this year unless I get a lot of customer requests.

I'm hoping this will closely mimic the hatch at some time this spring. I slightly oversized the forward hook for musky; used a 1/0 Gamakastu. Good grief, are those things sharp!


----------



## vc1111

Finished these three Rocket Shads for customers in variations of Golden Perch


----------



## BaddFish

Vince- that Golden perch is my favorite of all I 've seen from you... amazing color shifts and realism.


----------



## swest34643

Agreed....that bait is actually my screen saver on my PC as something to aspire to. Probably the best looking bait I have ever seen.

ShaneW


----------



## puterdude

Vince ,those perch look awesome,gonna make someone a happy camper.The brilliance is remarkable.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

WOW, that gold on gold rocket shad is AWSOME:dance:

I think it's my favorite so far...How do I get one?????

keep 'em comin'

MS


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys. I have a few more almost ready now.


----------



## MuskieJim

Vince I too want to know, HOW DO I GET ONE???? Hahaha! Just tell me where to send the blank check!


----------



## Fish With Teeth

rjbass said:


> OK Vince....here is one I just finished....10" Twitch Darter copy, carp pattern...works great, did this for my personal box.....can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another style that I am going to start making...6" twitch/jerk bait out of cedar....great action....the color is just experimental at this point.


That carp color looks deadon!!!


----------



## shooter43

Well fellas since I'm retired and have finished building my latest gun stock, I might as well try making some hard baits. I love the work but hate the learning curves. It will be really different working on a project so small compared to what I'm used to. But now to my question. Thanks to everyone for great instruction, suggestions & links I either already have what I need or know where to get it except for the netting used to give the lure the look of scales. What do I need (as far as size is concerned) & where do I find the netting used to make scales? I just haven't found anything usable in any of the craft shops in my area (Akron/Canton). Or is there something better than net? Thanks to all for the great pictures & knowledge shared.

shooter


----------



## vc1111

Great question, shooter. 

You'll find the netting in a variety of places. I prefer it to made of some type of cotton-like material. The nylon stuff is okay and I use it but it is a bit stiffer. It can be a little harder to get the nylon stuff to lay flat on the bait for you. It will lay flat but requires a number of clamps, clothes pins, etc. to hold it firmly against the bait.

Try the grocery store. Look at some of the bags that fruits and vegetables come in. (You'll have beautiful baits and you'll get you recommended daily allowances of fiber too). 

You'll have to try a variety of craft stores, and places like JoAnn Fabrics. Hobby Lobby has some fabrics and certain Walmarts do to. 

Walmart used to carry some stuff that I used a lot. It was actually material that only came in a camo pattern (which is harder to see through when you trying to determin how much paint you've applied and where). The stuff was a sort of cotton and it worked great. They stopped carrying it. I have about 1/4 of a yard left and I'm trying to make it last. 

The reason I like the camo material is because its soft and it has very small holes in it, which works great on smaller lures or anytime you want a smaller scale effect such as around the eyes of the bait, on the gill plates or even just on the belly of the bait. 

Here's a shot of the smaller scale pattern around the eye:









Also look at curtain materials. I found curtain materials that had an almost stretchy feel to it and was very easy to hold against the bait. If you buy lace-like curtain material you may find that you can only use certain parts of the pattern. You'll find that some of the curtain stuff has very large complex patterns and there may be 2 or 3 or 4 different parts of the pattern that lend themselves to painting scale effects.

Here's a shot of "netting" from curtains. Note the different shape of the scales:









Shooter, make sure you post some pictures for us and as always, the guys here are great about answering questions, so don't hesitate if you need help.


----------



## shooter43

vc1111,
I will be checking out the local fabric shops.Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Seeing all the magnificient lures that you & many others on the board have created is definitely inspiring. When I finally finish the first project, I will post pictures if only for comic relief because I have never touched an airbrush in my life. I think I'll use water base paint because it wipes off easier, I hear....


----------



## vc1111

Stay in touch, shooter, and shoot me a pm if you get stuck or need help with anything.


----------



## vc1111

Well I have a lot of baits going but not a lot finished...yet. But I'm chipping away.

Did get a ********* finished Saturday in a sort of Redhorse pattern. Shot the back in a fade from grey to black and use fine netting for the belly scales in Mayan Gold pearl over white pearl. 

This netting came from a bag designed to hold basketballs. Someone was throwing it out so I grabbed it, ran it through the washing machine and gave it a go.


































I have a good ol' Fatfingers Torpedo in a similar pattern. I'll be back and post it later.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Wow,

Very nice....Looks like 3 different size scales on that one?

Super cool

MS


----------



## vc1111

Tks!

Yep, 3 scale soup.


----------



## plugman

That ********* sure looks like the small Harbor Pollack the stripers love to gobble up out here...


----------



## vc1111

Plugman! 

How are things going your way, brother! I've been wondering where you've been.


----------



## bassinjody

hay vince im amazed at your baits never any baits the same always a little something different . u are a master of your craft,.keep it up. jody


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Jody. Post up some of your recent baits when you get a chance. Your last batch showed some great progress.

Here's a Torpedo surface bait. About 5 1/2 inches long with a gold belly. I shot the belly with gold paint and then shot white pearl over the gold. I was sort of pleasantly surprised at the color.

Anyway, I'm building a few of these for customers and a few for my tackle box too.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

VC1111, your baits have so much detail. In general, how much time do you have in one bait? That is fantastic work!!


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, you are killing me over here! You seem to just keep getting better and I wasn't sure that was possible. Just noticed how many views this thread has and realized that it's about the max capacity of the old Browns Municipal stadium. Don't know what made me think of that, but it sure is a mess of people. Amazing work. Keep the pics coming! John


----------



## Reel Science

I find myself checking in every day to see what you've done next, Vince. I can't even imagine some of your paint jobs, much less try to paint them myself.

Some of your lure eyes catch my attention as much as your paint jobs. Have you posted any specific details on how you make them? I have to admit that I haven't thoroughly searched to see if I could find any information in these threads.

Have you used the pearl white on top of any other colors? I also noticed how transparent it is (at least with the pearl white Createx) and wondered how it would change the appearance on top of dark colors.

Keep the pictures coming Vince. They inspire new hacks like myself to try new things and keep striving to improve.

Travis


----------



## plugman

Well Vince, January and February went by so fast I didn't even know they happened. All on account of this bloody rethinking and implementing of a new marketing strategy for the business. Literally no time to get in to the basement to tie flies or to turn or carve wood. Of course, I've made it more complicated by promising myself that I woudn't pick up the airbrush again until I had a proper spray booth vented outside so I could begin to explore enamels and other oil based mediums. Right now, that is still a tantelizing fantasy. 

On the upside, one of our major projects is going to be published in a regional design rag and we've been recognized with several design awards. Now if the dang economy would bounce back. Real estate and new home construction always always lag behind everything else.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Nice work....Love the topwaters. Hows the bait run? does that unique blade make noise as well as kick up a wake? Can it be reeled slowly with the same action?

Very nice,

MS


----------



## vc1111

FishWithTeeth, I wind up putting between 2 to 10 hours in a bait depending on a variety of things. As you can imagine, some are more time-consuming to cut, shape, and carve than others and the crank baits require the fabrication of a custom lip and then the installation of that lip. The painting can have anywhere from 3 to 10 phases too...also depends on the pattern and details, all that kind of stuff. I am getting a little faster over time, but not much. Not really trying to go faster actually. Just trying to have fun with all the different steps I guess.

John, how can you remember the capacity of the stadium? I can't remember what I had for lunch!

RS, I haven't tried white pearl over too many other colors. I tried it over a custom blended orange last night and it was too subtle to notice. I did discover another color last night that I'll post later. Its nothing earth-shattering, but it was pretty cool.

plugman, if you need help with working out the paint booth, start a thread when you're ready. There are so many guys here who know about that stuff. I got a ton of help with mine.
Also I've seen your website. It does not surprise me that your work received a number of design awards. I hope things work out for you and I hope the stripers are good to you this year.

MS, the Fatfingers Torpedo can be reeled fast or slow and the blade is designed to create a commotion and a swirling vortex behind the bait as opposed to the chopping or plopping effect of other surface baits. The blade does make some noise as it is cut from 22 gauge steel and mounted on a stainless steel screw eye.


----------



## plugman

I will definately post questions on the spray booth as I get ramped up on it.
CFM's for the fan, filter/ fan location, filter type, etc. will all come in to play I'm sure.

Thanks for your compliments on the website. We're going to be revamping it shortly, integrated with a facecbook, blog and twitter presence. I feel like I'm swimming in molasses. I blame it all on the invention of the fax machine... 

I've got my prayer beads out on the striper situation out here. I have a suspicion that we're on the verge of a population crash. I hope I'm wrong. But my log books and the log books of all the hard core guys I fish with are all pointing to it, inspite of what the marine fishery management folks say. This is one time when I hope they're smarter than I am....


----------



## Bulldawg

I have been busy making some baits in the shop , not as many as I want to make . But with the new baby , I have been pretty busy. Last weekend I went to Pat Catan's looking for some new material to make scale effects and what not . Well I stumbled upon some pretty neat stuff. It comes in rolls of 3" wide and 75 ft. long , one roll had ovals, other one had squares and the other one has hearts flip flopped back and forth that makes some pretty neat scale effect when placed the right way. 

I have been using the scale netting fine and coarse , the stuff works good but I have been in search of something better . It is not as flexible as the netting but I am still able to use my heat gun to form both kinds of material around the bait. Below are some pics of me using it on a legend perch bait.

Sorry about the blurry pics they are from my cell phone , my camera is acting up. I will post some more pics later of this new material on some different baits.


----------



## vc1111

Plugman, been out of town. Just got your email. Check your pm's.

Bulldawg, that is an interesting pattern. It looks like you're already exploring the different ways to use it.

I'll have a few more baits done soon and ready to post.

Might grab the musky gear and hit the river if it warms up enough later today.


----------



## vc1111

Test


----------



## H20hound

that looks so alive I am waiting for it to swim out of my computer screen.... awesome job !


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, H2!

I have a few more ready to post, but I've been having trouble with Firefox. For some reason its been sort of locking up on me, but I think I've got it worked out now.

I'll post a few new surface baits here shortly. 

Looking forward to hitting the water soon now that the weather has improved!


----------



## MadMac

You and me both Vince. I can't wait to run that FlatShad.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I have to say every time i look at this thered i am inspirde to not give up and keep trying to hope some day i have somthing to show. i am amaze'd of the work that is done on here. good job to all of you.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Mark.

Steve, that's a Rocket Shad I sent you. I'll be sending you an Albino Flatshad also. 

Here's a couple more for customers...

Crimson Perch Torpedo: Hand-made stainless prop, custom-blended mustard pearl belly. This is an five inch, unweighted surface bait with 5/0 hooks. I altered the props on this (and the one below) to get a new sound from the rotation and I was very pleased with the results.

















This is a Magnum Torpedo with custom hand-painted eyes and 5/0, 4/0, 5/0 trebles from front to back, It is 7 1/2 inches long and the black belly will throw a steady profile for the muskies to target during low light fishing or even night fishing.


----------



## vc1111

Well we've arrived at that moment in time again...that point in the cycle where its really to early to fish, but everyone is anxious to get out there anyway. 

It usually happens right around the time you start to see the first few threads about guys hunting for those morel mushrooms. (Morel, right? Is that what they're called? I'm not a shroomer, but I do enjoy eating them.)

Larry called and wanted to take the boat to Conneaut Creek to chase the steelhead, but I told him I didn't want to talk about till he checked to see if the bay is still frozen over. He assured me that the bay would be no problem and kept telling me to just get my butt out to the garage to get the boat ready...but I was not to be swayed.

Turns out the bay is frozen yet and we'd have to launch the boat upstream somewhere. I suggested we go shed hunting instead, but it took some convincing to get the "Erie" stars out of his head. Larry gets in a mystical mood when we talk about fishing up there. That place has given us some real red letter days over the years and he loses all reason when he thinks about going.

For now, Saturday's plans are still up in the air. I'll talk to him in the morning and we'll go from there. I'd like to paint some too. And get the boat ready for the days to come. And gather some steelhead and smallmouth tackle for when the time is right.

And then of course, the basement wood shop needs a thorough cleaning and my upstairs work bench is in a state of arrested calamity. It could use some attention too. And then there's the matter of the 30 or so baits I've started that I'll need to get finished for customers and the coming season. 









Shed hunting? Some early, early musky fishing on the river?

Who knows. Maybe I'll just get up in the morning and enjoy a leisurely, tall cup of coffee and then take the dog for a long walk.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

I echo your statements completely, I had to turn down an invitation to Lake Michigan yesterday for some brown fishing because of work deadlines and after a week of 65 degree days here in WI, I just woke to 2 inches of fresh snow.
I won't even retreive my boat from storage for another month.
My shop also is a disaster as I finish the installation of a new Air purification sysytem, and hook all the equipment up to the new dust collector, and put the finishing touches on my custom bait testing tank.(I'll post some pics later this weekend) I'm heading out there as soon as I finish this post and I'm a little afraid

Oh, I also have about a dozen baits that need finishing for some pals before the season gets under way...........I will be headining to Erie for some Walleye fishing next month, Yeah!

Keep the beautiful baits and the fishing updates coming I really enjoy them!

MS


----------



## vc1111

MS, please post a picture of your tank when you get a chance.

I know that The Rookie uses a cow watering trough to test baits. He keeps it filled with water in his garage. 

I'd also like to see the purification system. Did you buy it, or is it something you made?


----------



## muskyslayer96

Here ia a couple of photos of the testing tank. Its made from a 16 inch sewer main cut in half (a buddy is in the construction trade and secured it for me). it's a little over 6' long I painted it silver and added the detailing (Irish Whip Esox Baits) I drilled holes on the sides and epoxied the plexiglass sides in with stainless screws. I filleded it yesterday and it held water and worked great. It works best for surface lures, but you can test cranks in it and get a pretty good idea how they will run.

I bought the air purification system on sale, The JDS was a little pricey but it received strong reviews. I had it hung with chains, but it wasn't exactly the way i liked it so I added angle irons and now I'm just waiting for the neighbor to come over and help me hang it back up (9" shop ceilings). I bought the dust collecter on craigslist (hardly used, it came with all the blast gates and connectors for all the equipment, I'm slowly getiing it connected in the shop. i'll post pics when it's all together.

MS


----------



## rjbass

Muskyslayer,

That Grizzly is the same dust collector I have and it works great. Like your test tank idea....

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96

Rod,

Thanks. I'm happy to hear you like the dust collector. It got strong reviews.

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here's a few more that I just completed. The first picture has my "Tamarack Special" lure in it. It's the bottom one. Tamarack lake is very shallow and has an average depth of 4-6 feet. It is also very weedy and stump filled. But it's loaded with musky's and fun to fish. The middle one is just something I thought of doing. Don't know if it will catch any fish or not. The top one is the last jointed bait I'm making(ha-ha). They are a pain to epoxy. 










These are running great! We had them up to 5mph today and they did not blow out at all. I got some fancy foil on two of em so they are going to be eye catchers!! 










Oh, and no fish today. It was a wet one though!!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Cutt'em,

Really,Really nice. I've really enjoyed seeing your work evolve over the last year. This is my favorite batch of yours yet, you really help to inspire some of the newer builder out here like myself. Keep those beauties coming!

LOVE THE FOILED BAITS!

MS


----------



## Rowhunter

Excellent batch Mark, keep up the great work!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

You are on a roll with the baits Mark....look great....

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

Some of my latest:








When working in the kitchen, I cant make huge batches, so I make 6 at the time. When the mrs have forgotten the mess of the last session, I start a new one 
Ive also repainted a 13" (or was it 12) Tuff Shad, and I will not do that again, working with so huge baits, both with the airbrush and C&W Lure Epoxy <-(Shameless advertising) was sucky. Ive also completed some spinnerbaits, from the mold I made earlier this winter.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Pikopath,

Beautiful, extremely clean work as always...I never get tired of seeing your work. Keep them coming!

MS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Dam nice bait's man you know your stuff.


----------



## vc1111

Those are first class baits, Mark. Won't be long now and they'll have a few teeth marks.

Piko, I really like that bunch of baits. The third from the left has great colors...my favorite of that batch.


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks guys! 
Hope to have some more done this easter. And I hope all the talent here does the same and posts pictures on this board.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Painted this color in a perch pattern for Leesville. Won't be long now with this warmer weather.


----------



## vc1111

Yesterday I spent some time at the workbench trying to make stencils out of various materials. 

I started with paper and traced the outline of the bait that needs 'tiger' stripes. I was using various bits on the dremel to scribe the stripes on/through the paper. 

The results were interesting and I think that after a while, I could get more consistent results. I'll post some pictures of what the paper looks like after the various bits scratch through the paper.

I wound up trying a piece of clear plastic, the kind that is used for packaging different products. It was a bit stiff, but it worked fairly well. The dremel bit would sort of scratch a line through the plastic, but it left a bit of plastic residue piled up against the end of each slot that cut in the plastic. 

I then simply took the wire brush attachment for the dremel and brushed the plastic nice and smooth so that the stencil would lay nice and flat when I used it to paint.

I'll post some pictures lately. I'm curious to see if anyone else has tried this. It looks like a promising way to get a somewhat random striping effect.

I actually ran out to the shop and tried the stencil. Worked fairly well.

More later.


----------



## hazmail

Hi all,
*M/S* , love your test tank, something in Aluminum tube that size would cost a fortune, although we make it here, but how convenient is it when I have to drive for about 15 minutes to find a lake for testing??
*Mark / Michael*, those lures look beautiful, I am amazed how far you guys have come, I just dont get on these forums enough to keep track of your progress, and as usual, Vinces creations have my eyeballs falling out on the keyboard.

Here our Summer is nearly over and I see again the fishing season is just about to start there, lakes thawing and everyone there is getting the gear ready for that big Musky. Here it is just turning to Autumn (Fall), a beautiful time of year, I just wish I could find a place that has this balmy weather all year round, it has been 25 C for the past week (76F and no wind). 
I have spent the last 3 months on and off, fishing at the coast, the salt water fishing here has been just O.K. this year, we have had too much rain for a change which washed out all the coastal lakes, and all the fish with it - but really its welcome as we have been in drought for nine years. The fish that have been caught are a good variety and size this summer, but no huge bags of fish, and they are really starting to go off now, as the sea currents are cooling fast - its time to start that mountain winter Trout dance all over again.
In sympathy with these usually ravenous Trout, in the next few weeks I am going to dig out some of my past dud lure colours that have never worked (plenty of these), and repaint a series of fingerling Trout, hoping this will maybe tempt them - (Brown/Rainbow/Brook). 
I have been collecting pictures, trying to get an idea of their colour schemes, but it appears that it depends on where in the world they live as to what colour they are, at least most of the markings seem to be uniform!! - maybe I will have to take an average here??	
Vince- I have been doing those stencils (in plastic) for a while, and use a Dremel with a pointed diamond grinding tip and some of that plastic sheet (have to try the wire wheel for clean up, good idea!!), I grab any big blister pack I come across, use a heat gun to mould it around the lure and burn your fingers, but its really worth it if you have several lures roughly the same size/shape to paint, just slip them over and paint both sides. 
I have been playing with eyes for a few months now, I cant believe how tedious this was and feel I can finally make at least two eyes that look the same...... I used two different eyes on this one to see what they looked like, the fish will never know!!!
I had big plans of coming over again in early May but my daughter has put the skids under that one (30th birthday), maybe next year.
Pete

*Something resembling a Brook Trout*



















* Stencil used for this. and another striped one:*


----------



## vc1111

Pete, that is very similar to the stuff I was going to try to post. (Been looking for the cord that goes to my camera for the last few days...Can't download any pictures till I find the darn thing)

I tried the different bits on the dremel and yours is a great example of what can be done.

I love what you're coming up with for the eyes too. Those are just excellent. 

I enjoyed reading about your fishing season and I get a kick out of the idea that we talk all the time, but your seasons are basically opposite of ours. I was also excited to read that you might be visiting us again. I would welcome another visit from you and a chance to get us both in a boat for another afternoon of fishing. We still have to get you a musky too!

I made a jig today that I'm sure you'll appreciate. It is a device that allows me to quickly and accurately scribe a line down the back and the belly of a bait for purposes of shaping the bait accurately. The also acts as a guide to properly place the line ties and the hook hangers. It was a pretty simple thing to make...it required two pieces of wood, two screws, some carpenters glue, a wing nut an a bolt, and a pencil. 

I'll post pictures of it soon along with a few new colors on a few new baits I just finished...if I can ever locate the cord to download the pictures off the camera!

One more thing, Pete...tell your daughter we all wish her a happy 30th birthday!


----------



## vc1111

Here's the jig I built yesterday for scribing lines down the center of the belly and the back of the bait.

Having a center line scribed on the belly and the back gives you a reference point for drilling the belly hook hangers, inserting weight into the belly of the bait, and even shaping the bait on a bench-top sander.










You simply clamp the pencil firmly, adjust the height of the point of the pencil, and then run the bait up against the pencil while holding the bait flat against the platform.

I hope that makes sense. Let me know if it doesn't.

I have a few baits to post later.


----------



## Pikopath

A buddy of mine made a similar centerfinder, I still use the backside of a caliper. Also found this in a local store, can be fitted with graphite or metal.









Michael


----------



## vc1111

I like that one you found you found, Michael. If you can, post a picture of the one your buddy made too.

Here's a couple jerbaits fresh off the drying wheel...

This one is a hybrid jerkbait. It is a sort of combo jerkbait/glider. I'm really looking forward to trying this on the flats near the weed edges as the weeds are getting thick. Had a hard time trying to catch the color with the camera; its a sort of metallic root beer color.









This one is a speed glider. Because its weighted to be ripped fast, with shorter strokes, and with a quick rhythm, I put a long, stainless, wire leader on it so it can't 'overrun' the line and get fouled as it glides forward side to side. The leader is about 8 inches long and the bait has a flat bottom to cause to plane out. Homebrew eyes, Blackcherry metallic back and side stripes with goldmine pearl belly details, etc, etc.


----------



## crittergitter

Some great looking baits as usual Vince. Glad you found your camera cord.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Critter. Have you been on the waters yet?


----------



## hazmail

Vince- nice jig, its little things like this and your stencils which save amazing amounts of time later on in a build - I have a drawer half full of them (some work, some dont!!!). Sometimes I think I enjoy making these short cut tools more than making the lures!!!
Also nice glider and jerk, and the usual perfect finish - Im zooming in on that belly shot, looks like you have been hanging around the hosiery section down at the store again - gee you can get some funny looks down there!!!!
These just about cover any scale pattern/line we could want:










Pikopath - I have one of these marking gauges, but have never seen one where you can add pencil lead, good find.
I painted another recycled trout look alike yesterday, it was supposed to be more on the brown side but somehow it colour shifted toward green again, must be my eyes??? I will post it in the next few days. Pete


----------



## MadMac

crittergitter said:


> Some great looking baits as usual Vince. Glad you found your camera cord.


Yeah, me too. Guys, for those of you who haven't seen these baits first hand, they are incredible.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, Critter. Have you been on the waters yet?


Yeah, I have put in 10 hours on Alum Resevoir with nothing to show for it. I fished the Alum spillway for a couple hours on Saturday and had a low 30's hooked up but she shook the lure free. Going to try again this evening.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. I appreciate the feed back. 

Pete, I'll have to start checking out the lingerie departments now. I've already grown used to getting the odd looks as I peruse the material stores. (The netting you referred to on the belly of that bait was actually curtain material)

I managed to get to the river for a few hours of fishing yesterday. On the fourth cast, I caught my first musky of the year, about a 37 incher. I released it without removing it from the water. A quick twist of the needle-nose pliers and away she swam back into her world, where she and her kind are pretty much the kings and queens of all that swims.

The air was sweet and the sound of the river currents as enticing as ever. The apple trees are blooming now as are a few other of Ohio's native plants and it is a magical time to be out there. I love the smell of Ohio in the spring. I really wish this particular phase of our spring season would last a bit longer, but I take what I can get. 

I was throwing a 5 inch ********* at the time and there were a couple of other guys nearby who marveled when the fish blasted the bait only a short distance from my feet as I stood on the sun-warmed rocks. One of the guys remarked that he had never even seen a musky before and he came running over to watch as I coaxed in close enough to set it free.

It is always interesting to observe how people react when they have occasion to see first-hand the muskellunge caught in that river setting. Even guys who musky fish elsewhere are often somehow surprised to see them in the river for some reason. We're so used to thinking of them as stocked, I guess.

I've not thrown jerkbaits in the river very much because the bait usually demands a certain rhythm in order to get "bit" and the currents make keeping a rhythm a little tricky. But I had heard from a friend that they will eat them if you throw them in the rivers and sure enough...

The nice thing about the ********** is that I can build them to run relatively shallow and in the river, with all the snags, that is an advantage. I can work the bait over the pockets and holes and muskies will gladly rise up to eat it.

Later after casting a bit more for muskies, I switched to a 1/8 ounce jig tipped with a light green Gary Yamamoto 4 inch shad and spinning rod. The smallmouth and the walleye were in a friendly mood too! I caught a few walleyes, a few smallmouth, and a chunky little rock bass, who sported red eyes very similar to what we often put on our crank baits. I also lost a number of smallies as they rocketed out of the waters and performed acrobats that would make those guys from Cirque Du Soleil turn green with envy.

If you've fished rivers, you know they can often be fickle. Conditions change, the fish move in and out of the pockets and eddies. But oh my, when the rivers smiles on you...

As evening marched on, the sun set the river on fire and the breeze calmed and came to a gradual halt. For a moment, I wished I had brought a head lamp, a few more jigs, and another pack of those Yamamoto plastics. I fished till I couldn't see to tie another jig.

It was over. I packed things up and just sat for a few minutes and enjoyed the smells and sounds of an infant spring.

The cycle starts again. It is good.







I


----------



## Pikopath

I love your colourschemes more and more Vince. I will see if I can track down a picture of the centerutility of my friends, but I think yours look better, and easier to make even (which is important)
Heres a pic of my latest, with tails added:










Painted some gliders yesterday, but theyre only in the same old colours...

Michael

Argh pictures wont load....


----------



## vc1111

Critter, sorry I missed your last post. Did you do any good when you went back out? I'd love to try Alum one day.

Michael, thanks. Believe me, I've been looking hard at the patterns on your work too. I also think those tails would trigger a lot of strikes. 

Post more when you get a chance.


----------



## hazmail

Great story Vince, days like that are priceless, even more so when you can release a good fish like that while some novices are watching, we hope they might spread the word on &#8216;catch and release&#8217;.
Here&#8217;s another one of my lures repainted over a &#8216;non performing colour&#8217; (wood 3 1/4")- I was aiming for something like a Rainbow fingerling which was supposed to be a bit more brown, but my eyes kept drifting to green, maybe next time........!!. Pardon the small streaks on the sides, this is where the &#8216;spatter&#8217; missed the top, I&#8217;m thinking the fish won&#8217;t see it!!! Pete


----------



## muskyslayer96

Hazmail,

I love it!

The eyes are awsome, are they custom? Love the pattern, the fades between colors is exceptional!

MS


----------



## vc1111

The spots you applied have a very natural look to them. It almost like you used watercolor paint to get that effect. I also agree with Muskyslayer on the fades, and I don't know what you're doing with the eyes, but they look like they're about to blink. That is a ton of detail on a very small surface, Pete!


----------



## crittergitter

No, I tried again yesterday afternoon for about 3 hours. That spillway is tough on me. I did see a fish in the 45" class and I saw a small 30" fish. They were not in feed mode. A friend went back after dark and caught a mid 30's with a Husky Jerk. I think I am going to go float a river this weekend so I can actually catch someting. I love chasing those pre-spawn smallies and they should be getting real active.

Pikopath - those are some sweet looking glide baits. Love the color patterns!

Haz - Awesome detail in the paint scheme on that bait.


----------



## hazmail

Thanks C/G Vince and MS_ I just hope they float with all the extra paint and finish on them. Never seen a fish blink Vince:Banane10:-
MS, I have been trying to perfect these eyes for what seems like months, and finally have a few sets that are usable.Pete


----------



## Pikopath

CritterGitter: its not a glider, its rather a swimbait, made for skinny water.
Heres a pooldemo: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl-cInf15i4&feature=related"]YouTube- Pikopath Baits in the pool[/nomedia]

And last years result from the testing:










50" and the tail was worn and missed atleast an inch or 2...
Haz, those baits are sweet looking, and as mentioned, the eyes...drool....
Ive had some problems with my drying rack, and have to rebuild it...again, but hope to have some more pictures soon. 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Michael, that is an amazing Pike, my friend. I used to fish for them a lot a few years back. They are an excellent game fish. Keep the pictures and the videos coming. I love seeing your work. The Strap On Sally looks like it would catch a hog on every cast. That tail is all over the place!


----------



## All Eyes

Hazmail, that bait is fantastic!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks V.
I never thought Id ever catch a 50" pike, I had that goal after I was in Wisconsin fishing for muskys. Now my goal is to catch a 50" musky, just have to save up money for the trip over the big pond. Having 2 Esox species over 50" must be a nice goal. I also hope to catch another, FATTER, 50" pike here.
The tail, seems to work really well, its wider than, lets say a Bulldawg tail, so I imagine it actually gets more attention, even tho the bait is a tad smaller than a magnum BD.
I hope to have a new videocamera, together with my helmet camera, and make more films.

Michael


----------



## BaddFish

Vince-
Loved your story about river fishing... I'll be heading out tomorrow night- water should be real low- maybe that's an advantage? Last year I chased the skees when the water was high- going to creek inlets and narrow throats with white water...throwing right into the fast water. I only had a scary follow to the boat (40in fish), a dink, and a 30in pike to show for it... But your right- river fishing is not for putting numbers in the boat but for clearing the soul... can't wait!


----------



## vc1111

Pikopath, I may also be messing with some video stuff this year. It should be fun. I wish you luck on your quest for a giant musky. Its an addictive journey, that's for sure.

Baddfish, I'll probably see you on the waters at West Branch real soon.

Just finished a few baits for my tacklebox...

Here's a classic that I was lacking; a 7 1/2 inch jointed crank in a modified frog pattern. For muskies, the frog pattern can be as productive as firetiger on some waters. The carving of the profile in this jointed configuration is something that I learned from rjbass, who is the master of the jointed bait, in my opinion.















I have a few more done and I'll be posting those later.


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks, I spent 1 week in Wisconsin (where I also learned alot about baitbuilding from Jim "Beaver" Slivinski) Did get a nice fish, lost a couple and had alot of follows, and yes it is addictive, to bad I dont have the "drug" here. Big pikes is a nice substitute offcourse 
Love the new bait, especially the pearly-scaled belly. Which reminds me to try out more pearl effects...
Looking forward for more pictures.

Michael


----------



## Pikopath

I started the new dryingwheel today. Still in the kitchen, and the smell of the lure epoxy is actually the only thing the mrs complains about.

























Michael


----------



## H20hound

nice looking baits guys...

Question for you experts and eyes. From what I can tell, most of you use stick on eyes that are flat or the bait has them recessed. Has anyone used the 3d eyes that stick out a bit?


----------



## Pikopath

I use mostly stickon's of various kinds. Mainly because I like the old school look, with that said I get as much blown away of custom made eyes (and realistic paintjobs) as anyone. Ive just recently started with the 3d eyes, the small mouth has them. I thought about recessing them, but I liked the little sticking out effect it makes. So in the future I will probably use more of those eyes.

Michael


----------



## rjbass

As far as eyes go, look back at the posts....most of us use 3-D eyes....???

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

Hers a "Done" picture of the previous batch. They still need the back screweye epoxied in.








Even tho the power went out the night I had the second coat on, in the drier, they survived...phew!

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Very cool style, Michael, with the pearl overtones on the larger scales along the back and the striping that runs deep toward the bait belly.


----------



## vc1111

I have been concentrating on getting my tackle box refilled. Made a couple more Stubbydudes and some jerks and Flatshads.

I was happy with this Stubbydude. I'm going to try a few new lip profiles on these for customers. I also have two more of these started on the work bench. This one is carved from hardened cedar and has home made eyes:

















Here's skinny jointed crank I made for Leesville:









A Flatshad in a new color pattern:
















Shot some darker pearls over the back...










Four inch cedar Musky Mint in a modified firetiger:


----------



## Rowhunter

All top shelf work there Vince, I'm glad some will be finding their way to your box. That Flatshad from 20 feet away would look like a white bait. Closer inspection would reveal about 20 different detailing aspects giving it a true lifelike appearance. That's a beautiful bait Vince, have you done any larger profiles with a similar scheme?

Douglas


----------



## crittergitter

That flatshad pattern is amazing!!!!! The fin detail and the eyes are standout features. Great looking baits Vince. I look forward to reports of them getting marked up by toothy critters.


----------



## Pikopath

WOW! Just wow!

Michael


----------



## Nikster

Dem dere ain't lures my friends.

They are "WORKS OF ART.
Fantastico!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks a lot, guys. Your comments are very inspiring.

Douglas, I have a prototype Magnum Flatshad on the bench right now. It will be an 8 inch bait. I'm going to attempt both a standard and jointed version. I'll make two of the standard 8 inch version and send you one in a similar pattern when I'm done with them.


----------



## Rowhunter

Oh man! Are you done yet, are you done yet? LOL!!! A Magnum Flatshad is just what I was thinking. Here in Wisconsin, ciscoe and whitefish are in the diet of some suspending beasts all year long. Both of those baitfish are a larger profile in that pattern. It's been a while, we need to talk!

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Really,Really Nice!

Love them all, that flat shad is in a league of it's own!


MS


----------



## MuskieJim

Hey PikeoPath, what types of rubbers do you use for the giant tails? I was going to order some Kalins BigIns to use for the giant tails. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pikopath

An 8" Flatshad... I might think thats what the docotor ordered.
MuskiJim; I use 11" grubs from Boneyard, Im about to go out, and that darn vulcano on Iceland, slooooows overseas orders down, IF they even get here...

Dr. Michael


----------



## hazmail

Wow Vince, all beautiful lures and the 'Stubby dude' and 'Flatshad' are something else, the depth of colours is amazing - Can't get over the layers you have on them, must take hours waiting for that epoxy to set - I'm dribbling on the key board again!!
I haven't made much lately, I have been doing a few mods to the boat in preparation for the trout season - sick of stepping over rods on the deck so have been making some pockets for them.

*Pikopath* - there is nothing more annoying than waiting for some bits to arrive, especially when you wanted them yesterday. That volcano has not affected us here YET, we are lucky for once and are underneath it all. I recently got a couple of lures from Japan in 3 days (5000m), and some more from L.A in 4 (8,000m), but it took 9 days to get a small switch panel from Queensland (about 800 miles away) - I know for sure, if I had queried this delay it would have been the fault of *that volcano* 10,500 miles away in Iceland.
Pete


----------



## Pikopath

When my mrs' orders stuff from Japan it comes here faster than orders from the US.
And waiting for more grubs isnt the worst, Im waiting for new fishingline and hooks also. Asking Mustad, 2 hours away from here, dont do any good, so I order Norwegian hooks, from overseas...
Oh well I better start the fishing season, get out of the kitchen and get som fresh air.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Pete, what kind of rod storage are you making? Will you use PVC pipe?

Sorry to hear you guys are having trouble with the shipping of supplies.


----------



## vc1111

And so now it begins again...another musky season...

Larry and I decided that since the smallmouth didn't want to play nice and we missed the best part of the steelhead, it is time to start down the musky path once again. We considered trying for some stripers tomorrow, but at the last minute, with a report that was not that favorable, we've decided to hit West Branch to see if we can score with the toothy beast.

I looked across my room at the 2010 lures all daisy-chained together as they hung beneath the rack of a buck I shot long ago. Then I find myself digging through my tackle box, yanking out the older lures to make room for the 14 or 15 new ones. Cranks, a few jerk baits, a few new colors, all organized by profile...Flatshads and Rocket Shads toward the front, Jerkbaits and Stubbydudes in the back.

I always love the anticipation that goes along with this particular moment in the season.

Tomorrow we meet at the dock. Let's see what happens...


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> And so now it begins again...another musky season...
> 
> Larry and I decided that since the smallmouth didn't want to play nice and we missed the best part of the steelhead, it is time to start down the musky path once again. We considered trying for some stripers tomorrow, but at the last minute, with a report that was not that favorable, we've decided to hit West Branch to see if we can score with the toothy beast.
> 
> I looked across my room at the 2010 lures all daisy-chained together as they hung beneath the rack of a buck I shot long ago. Then I find myself digging through my tackle box, yanking out the older lures to make room for the 14 or 15 new ones. Cranks, a few jerk baits, a few new colors, all organized by profile...Flatshads and Rocket Shads toward the front, Jerkbaits and Stubbydudes in the back.
> 
> I always love the anticipation that goes along with this particular moment in the season.
> 
> Tomorrow we meet at the dock. Let's see what happens...


Good luck Vince. Try to steer clear of the storms. I have caught two small ones so far this year. They are my first fish casting so I was thrilled. The first one hit 3 feet in front of me while I was wading. That was a rush! Then, I got out the canoe this past Thursday and caught a 33" on a spinnerbait. That is my new favorite bait!


----------



## vc1111

Critter, I'd love to get a hit while wading for muskies. I'd pay $ for that thrill.

Just finished a Flatshad in purple and blue. I'm not sure if I'm keeping this one or offering it for sale, but I was happy with how it came out:


----------



## BaddFish

Vince, that looks like a WB killer to me! I love the thin shape... I bet it pounds hard.


----------



## st.slippy

Vince, you have got this down. I keep waiting to see one that I don't think is that great, but they keep looking amazing.


----------



## hazmail

I'm with you slippery - beautiful lure as always Vince. KEEP IT---Pete


----------



## The Zodiac

It is just ridiculous the amount of ability Vince has. Truly superhuman. I have never seen paint jobs on lures anywhere that even come close to the ones that he does. And with each one, you are blown even more more away than last time. These baits honestly look more realistic than the real thing....if that's possible. lol

The only drawback from Vince being so damn good is that is makes it such a challenge to begin the process of painting your own lures, as I am attempting to do. It would take a miracle for me to paint a lure, hold it in my hand, & then not admit that I wish I had one of Vince's instead. lol I wish you all the best Vince.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks. I've been really itching to get some fishing in here but I think I should start working on a building an arc with all this rain we've had.

Zodiac, when you get started with your lure building just remember to ask a lot of questions. I did and really helps in the learning process. And don't be afraid to make mistakes or try new stuff. Its only a piece of wood with some paint.


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Send some rain this way, haven't had a drop. Lake Superior and Lake Huron are down over a foot........

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

A foot? My "main" lake is down by 1 meter (thats 3 feet..) Went to another lake today and had some nice action (first fish' of the year is always good action) a fish around 38-39" topped today (I forgot my meassuring tools). And as always Vince, extremely nice baits.
BTW Vince, both my crankmodels now troll pretty good  had them up to 3mph (We rarely troll faster than 2,3 mph.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Congrats on your first fish of the year, Michael. I hope you guys get some of our rain. 

Our local favorite, West Branch, is about as high as I've ever seen it and just a touch too stained for my taste. I know it doesn't always make a difference, but I have a hard time keeping my fishing confidence up when a normally clear lake is somewhat stained and muddy from the rains. But tonight the evening air carries the aroma of summer and warmer weather. 

It should be underway here shortly and I'm looking forward to it. 

Larry and I are talking about doing a couple of cat-fishing over-nighters this year too. I love summer nights on the water; always a lot of fun. Stereo going, food cooking, Larry's guaranteed-to-gag-you rot-gut coffee, and strike indicators punctuating the night. Then the next morning, it's breakfast followed by a day of trolling for muskies. 
When we go, I'll post some pictures of what Larry looks like after a night of cat-fishing. He's normally an ugly cuss, but after a night of cat-fishing, he's down right scary lookin'. 

I'll warn you guys first so you can hide the women and children.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, thanks once again for posting the pics of your baits. I've run out of adjectives for how nice they are. LOVE this last purple shad!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Vince, good buddy of mine said you once met him at the launch at Pyma. and gave him a lure....the lure had VMC '07 and was about a 5" popper type bait purple top pearl bottom, red eyes.....his name was Eric....do you remember that? That was a pretty cool thing to do. He is a good kid and was just getting started into muskie fishing.....small world!

~Paul

p.s. - Your paint jobs seem to have come a long way...and thats no cut on that popper, it was nice in itself....I can simply see the improvement.


----------



## vc1111

Shut, I remember that day. He seemed like a great guy.

I still give away a handful of baits every year. It's always fun, talking to musky guys, whether their new at it or old salty dogs who've been at it for years.

This whole bait thing is a disease that we all have.


----------



## st.slippy

The first guy who ever made me even think about making lures, was a guy named Dick. He makes Dick's lures that you can buy locally, at the musky show and online. I met him when I was pulling my 10ft. bass raider in at the Galena ramp on alum. I had just got it, and decided I wanted to catch Musky. He was sitting on the dock casting these big giant plugs making sure each one worked. He sold me the lures for dirt cheap and actually took me out with him another day and taught me what to do and some good spots on alum. I'll never forget it. I just looked at the lures and thought how cool it would be to make my own. 3 years later I actually am. Vince that was a cool thing to do, and trust me that stuff sticks with you. And thanks Dick, if I had stuck with fishing for them more often, I'd be calling you every chance I got.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

vc1111 said:


> Shut, I remember that day. He seemed like a great guy.
> 
> I still give away a handful of baits every year. It's always fun, talking to musky guys, whether their new at it or old salty dogs who've been at it for years.
> 
> This whole bait thing is a disease that we all have.


Nice! It is....I'm obsessed now!....going to look at a lathe this week a guy has for sale. Also painting some lures on my free time today...will post some pics later.

I have always thought that if it were'nt for the comeradery that goes along with muskie fishing and the group involved, I'd have lost my sanity many years ago!

~Paul


----------



## vc1111

Paul, I hope you get the lathe; you'll have a lot of fun with it and as I'm sure you know, there are baits that you can only make if you have a lathe. 

When I got mine, I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to use.


----------



## vc1111

We spent Saturday on Piedmont hoping for a little early season casting action. When the casting got tiring, we'd troll a while, but only long enough to get to the next casting spot. 

The fish were in the weeds and they would follow, but would not close the deal.

Later we tried surface baits just before a major rainfall and Larry had one explode on his topwater bait. He was sleeping though and didn't get a hookset, though the fish had engulfed the bait.

I had three fish swat at my topwater baits, but each time, they either missed the bait, or were simply not serious about taking it down. All in all, it was probably the most casting we've done in a number of years. I was tired at the end, but I really enjoyed myself. Not a lot of boats out there and among them, there were only a few musky guys.

A day on Piedmont is always a special day. I feel sorry for anyone who fishes and hasn't had a chance to see this beautiful piece of Ohio.

Cant wait to go again...


----------



## crittergitter

Great photo Vince! Maybe the muskies will cooperate a little better on the next trip.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
At least you got out! I spent all weekend either kneeling in front of the commode puking or sitting on it thinking my insides are coming out!!! My little one has it just as bad as I do. This is the WORST stomach virus I've ever had. Planning on hitting Arthur Friday afternoon, Wilhelm Sat, and Arthur on Monday.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Stay away from Arthur!....Thats POSTED property


----------



## vc1111

Hope you feel better, Jack.

I was going to try Pymatuning this weekend, if I get a chance to fish at all, but I heard about the fish kill up there. Think I may just try Piedmont again if I go.


----------



## vc1111

Well, Larry and I did make it back to Piedmont again yesterday. I had other matters to attend over the weekend but I was glad to get the day in on the waters

The day started with rain and the skies continued to threaten rain pretty much all day. We finally gave in and just put swim trunks on instead of trying to work with the rain gear with the warmer temps we had. Worked out great. 

I was really hoping that the overcast skies and the threat of storms would turn on the top water bite, but it was not to be. We did get a number of follows by casting jerkbaits, but the fish were just not serious about taking them. I had one large fish try to smash one of the jerkbaits as soon as I gave it the first tug, but he missed it as he came out of the water and arced over on top of it. What a sight that was! 

Larry broke the ice on the first trolling pass. He picked up a chunky 36 incher and we were both pleased to get our first of the year trolling. Larry smiled as we released the fish and said, "Now summer is here."

We ended up boating a total of six muskies for the day. Larry picked up two more muskies in the 32 inch range along with that first 36 incher and I boated on similar 32 incher along with a 36 and a 38 incher. All fish were caught at 3.7 mph in open water. It was great. All my fish came on two of my newest (recently built) Flatshads with about 26 feet of line out.

Very few other fisherman out there yesterday since it rained very hard early in the morning after we barely got the boat on the water. Seems like the rain drove many of them off and they just stayed off or went home.

All in all, it was a great day and an exciting way to sort of kick of the musky season.


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go Vince! But were's the skee porn? 
I was on the big pond chasing eyes.

I'm getting the itch to be slimed very soon!


----------



## crittergitter

Nice report Vince. Glad you slimed the boat. 

I didn't chase ski's this weekend as our resevoirs get quite hectic and crowded around here on holidays. Instead, I floated in a kayak down a small creek loaded with smallies. They seemed more interested in spawning than eating, but we caught a few. It was great fun and oh so quiet and peaceful. I'll be chasing muskies again this coming weekend.


----------



## MadMac

Way to go Vince and Larry. That's some day. I got a nice fat 39" Saturday evening and thought the same thing. Now Summer is here.


----------



## vc1111

> Nice report Vince. Glad you slimed the boat.


Funny you should mention that...about halfway through the day, Larry looked at me and said, "Gawd, this boat smells good now."

We really had a great time out there. I didn't want the day to end. 
I'm thinking we'll be going back again when my schedule allows for it. We found a half dozen new places too, which is always exciting, and that lake has an awful lot of places yet to be explored for us.

Can't wait to get back on the waters. For some reason, the work week starting all over again isn't so bad after a satisfying weekend of musky fishing. Hoping to hit West Branch in the evenings again too. Keep me posted on things out there, Steve!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Gotta love the smell of 'Ol Rusty Nails!!


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> Can't wait to get back on the waters. For some reason, the work week starting all over again isn't so bad after a satisfying weekend of musky fishing. Hoping to hit West Branch in the evenings again too. Keep me posted on things out there, Steve!


OK Vince. Here's the latest. I was running the beautiful Albino Rocket Shad you made for me and since it was stormy I thought an Orange Tiger Tuff would do for the other rod. A really nice 38" pike decided to taste the Rocket Shad and I landed my personal best pike. Great looking fish. I was so glad I decided to chance the storms that were blowing by the area and get out after work. I had an area in mind that I had been marking some fish on so i headed there to spend prime time. 8 until dark. After a few minutes I had one on the OT Tuff. Got to feel a nice fish but it came off after three or four cranks. After a little while longer I thought about leaving then told myself to stick to my game plan. I already had one hit so just stay the course. It payed off BIG TIME. A beautiful 51" monster tried to swallow the Rocket Shad whole. I knew it was a nice fish as the rod was really bent and the drag was screaming. She tried going to the surface to shake the lure but I kept steady pressure so she dove for the bottom. As i gradually worked her in she would turn or shake her head ZZZZ ZZZZZ. When she stayed down boat side I thought OH Boy, this could really be nice. She turned and burned some line about three or four times then finally came to the surface. I thought OH My God this just may be my 50. She didn't like seeing the net and dove one more time as my heart felt like it was coming up my throat. Up to the top again and this time right into the net. Thank you Lord. Thank you Lord. And thank you my friend Vince. I've been telling any one who would listen that I would catch at least ten fish this year on that lure. Three down, seven to go. If I don't retire it. lol This fat lady should count at least two. I wish some one was with me. The pictures aren't that great. I didn't even have my tripod so I laid her down on the padded vinyle motor cover. I tried to take a close up of her head with the tape at the end of her jaw but it some how came out a nice picture of my foot.


----------



## crittergitter

Awesome fish Steve. Congratulations! That is really, really, really cool!!!!!!


----------



## JIG

Nice fish Steve!!!!!!!!!!! The fish that are caught on that profile lure is really something. Congrats man!


----------



## musky107

Fantastic!!!


----------



## vc1111

That is just excellent, Steve. 

I have to tell you, I think I may be more excited about this than you are!!!

I'll build you another if you wish to retire that Albino Rocket Shad. I know I would probably want to retire it if I caught a 50+ with it!

*CONGRATULATIONS!*​


----------



## bowhunter29

Steve, YOU ARE THE MAN! That fish is a pig! 

Congrats to you and Vince!

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96

WOW,WOW,WOW

MadMac......Congrats, Great fish on a great bait. AWSOME!


MS


----------



## sonar

That's just beautiful,Steve! What a monster! ---------sonar.............


----------



## vc1111

Here's a closer shot of the bait Steve was using for the pike and the 51 incher. Its an Rocket Shad in an Albino pattern with a color shift from a light gold and white pearl to a light blue pearl:









Congratulations again, Steve!


----------



## st.slippy

For Ohio waters, that is one amazing fish. Caught on a homemade bait to boot. Makes me want to get out and work some of the bigger baits I've made. Are you sure that's not an infant foot that you superimposed on the picture. To catch 2 personal bests is a dream of a day for sure.


----------



## Big Daddy

Great job on a monster fish Steve! 

The lures all of you talented guys here make are the most functional works of art I have ever seen!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Nice fish and great bait . man i wish i could hook into one like that


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Had to come back and show a friend great fish


----------



## tomb

Congratulations on both personal bests Mad Mac! What a trip!


----------



## tomb

Vince: I know you probably here it a lot, but you are one talented dude to consistently build such beautiful baits that also consistently catch such awesome fish.


----------



## Stripers4Life

st.slippy said:


> For Ohio waters, that is one amazing fish. Caught on a homemade bait to boot. Makes me want to get out and work some of the bigger baits I've made. Are you sure that's not an infant foot that you superimposed on the picture. To catch 2 personal bests is a dream of a day for sure.


vinces baits may be homemade, but obviously the quality is second to none. Nice Steve, congrats.


----------



## BaddFish

Let me get in line to congratulate! 

Vince, as always- great bait and that's one way to start the sales going!

Madmac- Great fish! I know you said in the other forum that you were
starting to wonder about this year.... well? your patience paid off. Well Done.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys, and congratulations again to Steve! 

I had occasion to congratulate Larry this weekend also on a nice topwater 41 incher he caught at Piedmont. 

I'll be back later with a short report and some pictures when I have my camera.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I covered a lot of water at Piedmont last Saturday. The new place we found for trolling the week before was unsuitable this week so we kept looking.

Later we settled into some casting as the skies darkened and the rain threatened yet again. There was a small window where the fish could be aggravated out of the weed beds by top water baits and Larry had a smaller fish, about 35 inches or so, swipe at his bait twice and miss it both times. I told him, "Go right into the figure 8 when you get to the boat. Let's see what happens!"

Sure enough after about two passes in the 8, the fish came in from the side and drilled the now submerged top water bait...and Larry hollered, "He's on!" It was very cool stuff.

About 30 minutes later, he lit up another one on the top water bait. This time the fish did not miss and instead launched out of the water to engulf the bait while we both watched. This one put up a serious fight and really made the day for both of us.

Here's it is, about 41 1/2 inches:









Later I took another smaller fish to give us a total of three for the day.

I'm thinking we might just go back down again Saturday. Piedmont is treating us well so far and I'm hoping we might be able to get back into the new trolling territory we discovered.


----------



## rjbass

sounds like a fun day...nothing like top water.

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

Nice fish, congratulations to Steve! And that rocket shad, drool...

Michael


----------



## vc1111

It is 6:36 AM. The temperature is already in the 70's and the birds down by the creek that run through my property are making their morning music. The grass is cut and the boat is waiting in the garage. The Blazer in the driveway is loaded with gear and I've had the first of several cups of coffee. 

Good grief, I do love these summer Saturday morning's in Ohio.

The weather report was has become the usual of late...threatening to storm off and on all day. Of course, with the luck we've had with top water in those conditions, Larry is not disappointed. He called me yesterday afternoon and said, "Grocery store? 8:00 AM?" ...meaning he wants to meet at the usual starting point to head for Piedmont once again. 

I'm hoping the water in our new trolling zone at Piedmont will be clearer this weekend. On the last trip the color was wrong and we pretty much blanked on the trolling. If its clear, we'll have the best of both worlds...casting and trolling. As for the casting....there are two spots that constantly hold muskies in the weeds down there and the confidence level is at the apex this time of year. 

Cranks and jerk baits and top water...it should be a good day to play with our musky toys.

More to follow...


----------



## vc1111

Rode home with the skunk last weekend. I could not believe we were unable to even raise a fish at Piedmont that day. I can't remember the last time that happened on that lake. 

Today we'll try Pymatuning. I'm not overly confident in how we'll do, but we have no choice for this weekend...my tow vehicle is getting some work done so we'll use Larry's boat. Pymatuning has had no great reports of late and West Branch was very slow for the last 10 days or so from what I've read, but we'll give it a try and see what happens.

Just started building a few baits again after a brief hiatus. I've finished a jointed Appetizer in pure black and I have about 6 other baits started. 

Any one else catching anything?


----------



## crittergitter

Vince, the trolling bite has really turned on at Alum. It's giving up a lot of 30-36" fish. I got this fat 32"r last Sunday. We had 2 other good rips, but couldn't get em to the boat. My uncle had all last week off and caught 6 trolling and 3 casting up to 39"s. He also had a mid 40's fish get off at the boat on Wednesday. 

I heard Leesville and Piedmont had high water. Is that the case on WB as well?


----------



## MadMac

Vince, I'll be camping at WB tomorrow afternoon until next Sunday. Call me.


----------



## vc1111

Critter, glad to hear you guys are getting in on some action at Alum. I'd love to visit that place one day. Keep posting your results!

We hit Pymatuning Sunday and it was another taste of the proverbial Skunk Soup. Marked a lot of fish, but it seems they were negative for the day. Did manage a 22 inch walleye on a Flatshad, which made a nice meal.

Fishing on Larry's pontoon is very relaxing. Great boat to nap on too!:T:T:T









I purchased a Jeep to tow the boat, so we should be back on West Branch and Piedmont real soon. Can't wait.


----------



## luredaddy

Hi Vince,
Fished Pymy Saturday and Sunday, it was rough and tough. I did not see you on Sunday, fished until 3 or so. Lucked into a nice one Saturday, but that was it. Nice pic you posted.
John


----------



## vc1111

Sorry we didn't see you up there, John. The fishing really was tough on Sunday. We fished both the south end and the north end and we tried casting and trolling. 

I also visited West Branch for a few hours yesterday evening after the storm. No fish, but plenty of stained water and floating debris. Still, it was good to be back there after not fishing it for about 7 or 8 weeks. I talked to two other boats who had been fishing most of the day without any action. 

Things will pick up though as soon. It always does. I may try Milton soon or we may head back down to Piedmont again. Not sure which is the best bet. I would love to try some of the baits in the new color we discovered for Milton last year, but I'm still thinking it might be a bit early yet.


----------



## vc1111

Piedmont was slow again on Saturday. I did manage to boat on smaller one, but that was it. Pretty slow and the heat was pretty tough. 

Larry was trying to stay cool, but the heat was wearing him out. After about 10 hours on the water, he was taking an empty Coke can and filling it with water to soak himself as we trolled along. As he grew more fatigued, he kept up pouring water on himself to stay cool.

But it seems the fatigue got to him in the end. He grabbed the wrong can...a full can of fresh, ice cold Coke instead of the one with water in it. Yep...he poured it over his head and shoulders.

There was this moment in time, where his hand froze over his head and he realized that he had poured Coke all over himself. This puzzled sort of look came over his face and he said, "I just poured Coke all over myself!" 

I almost fell out of the boat laugning. He was laughing too and next he exclaims, "I'm fizzing!" 

My sides hurt, we were laughing so hard. It really broke the monotony. 

We pulled over and cleaned up the boat and swam a bit. The water temp was about 84 degrees and it felt great to get in the water and out of the heat. 

Meanwhile, back in the shop...I've got a few more cranks almost done. I'll post pictures in the next few days.

-Vince


----------



## crittergitter

Good story Vince. I had a heck of Saturday. My uncle and I switched things up a little and headed north to Clearfork. I caught a 32"r(kind of stuck on that class fish this year) trolling. Then, we stopped at a good spot and started casting. I raised a huge, fat fish(at least mid 40's & maybe bigger). My uncle laughed and said, "that's big mama". He had seen her on Thursday. She came in lazy and just stared at my bait when I went into the figure 8. Then, she just casually swam off. Then, 20 minutes later, I felt the bait ticking the weed tops, and I thought my crankbait was fouled with weeds. So, I raced it in and lifted it to the boat and saw no weeds. As I look to the water, there is a 36-37" class musky right at the surface mouth half open saying, "kind of wanted to eat that". I ended up having 3 more lazy follows in the next couple hours. We tried trolling again for last 2 hours and didn't get a rip. It was a fun day though. I keep thinking about "Big Mama" and she is haunting me in my dreams. 

Looking forward to seeing some more of your baits Vince.


----------



## MadMac

Camped at West Branch last week. Didn't get the time on the water that you would think between the storms and other commitments but managed to go six for nine. Caught three the first day, a 40.5", 37", and a 36". Lost another low forties fish when my net bag tangled on two of my rod holders. I had the fish boat side for over a minute while trying to free the net. One of the perils of fishing alone. The 40.5 and 37 were caught on my Albino Shad Rocket Shad. Lost a nice mid forties fish on the RShad Wednesday before the lightening again chased me off the lake. She came to the surface halfway back to the boat and spit the lure. Picked up a 35" early Thursday and spent the rest of the day preparing for my daughters graduation from nursing school. Lebron James was there as his sister-in-law was in the same class. Friday showed blue bird skies and no breeze and no fish either. Saturday the heat and breeze picked up and the RShad produced a 43" for me and the best fish of the year, my 11 year old daughter Alex's first muskie, a 33". Believe it or not it meant more to me than the 51" I caught earlier this month. Sunday morning before we left I had a low thirties fish come off while I was reaching for the needle nose so he saved me the trouble. I'll post some pics when I can. OGF isn't letting me upload right now. I told several people this past winter I would catch at least ten fish on my Rocket Shad this year. Well I have nine and it's not even July yet. Eight muskies and a 38" pike. The average length of all nine of the fish is 39.94". Truly and amazing bait.


----------



## vc1111

That Albino Rocket Shad has been very good to you. Congratulations to your daughter also!

Here's the Orange Tiger Threadfin Shad I finished for you:









Here's another I made. I may put this one up for sale...or I might just keep it. Don't have this color in my box.









I have a few more to post later. Still finishing them up and trying to get ready for the holiday.


----------



## MadMac

Oh man. I really need to run that! Oh yeah, I caught a really fat 42" for my tenth fish on the Rocket Shad this morning.


----------



## vc1111

I've got two more of the Rocket Shads under primer and ready to paint. I'll do them in that same Albino Blue Shad pattern that I used on your Rocket Shad, Steve. I also did a Flatshad in the Albino Blue pattern.

Went to Leesville Saturday. It was actually pretty crowded but its was tame compared to how West Branch can get on a holiday weekend.

I had only one strike. It came on a Flatshad in a Tennessee shad pattern in 13 feet of water. The fish immediately shot out of the water and threw the bait. He gave me a thrill and a good look at him as he was tail-walking behind the boat.

And just like that he was gone and it was quiet again for the rest of the day. I tried a bit of trolling after dark, but I struggled because of the weeds on the surface, which make their way down the line and foul the bait. Night fishing for muskies always seems like a bit of a hassle for me. Don't really care for it that much.

On Wednesday last week, I took a 39 incher on a the original Stubbydude at West Branch. The Stubbydude, which I designed about 4 years ago, has turned out to be a 'big fish' bait, meaning one which the larger fish seem to favor. It has accounted for about 6 or 7 fish 42 inches or bigger along with a number of sub 40 inch fish. I decided on Wednesday of last week to go back and duplicate not only the exact same bait (I had modified the original a bit), I'm going to duplicate the simple black face perch pattern I had done on the original. That way I can run two of them at the same time and I'll also offer a few for sale when they're done. 

The Stubbydude has taken fish on Leesville, West Branch and Pymatuning. I haven't used it much on Milton, but I'll be trying it there shortly. For Milton, I'll also try it in firetiger and the Tennessee Shad pattern which, for some reason, seems to be very productive on Lake Milton in the river area (Larry boated 5 in two outings at Milton on that pattern last year).


----------



## MadMac

Caught two more on the Albino Rocket Shad. A 44" that was probably the meanest fish I ever caught and a 32". I was almost disappointed to catch the small one as it brought the average of the twelve fish from 40.5" down to 39.8". I can't wait to try the Threadfin Shads. May not be until Friday after work. I have to work 12 hours Wednesday and Thursday. That's a long day in this heat.


----------



## vc1111

Congratulations again, Steve! That Rocket Shad is treating you well! I hope you enjoy the Threadfins Shad baits as much. 

I had a chance to get on the waters at West Branch this afternoon at about 4:20 pm. I was glad I took the time to go instead of cutting the grass, which is what I needed to do.

Upon arrival, I was pleasantly surprised to see relatively few pleasure boater out there enjoying what has to be one of our finest summer afternoons for 2010. I had brought along my buddy, Joe, and we launched and set up the first trolling pass along one of my favorite corridors. Its an area with a hump, lots of weeds, and several finger-like points that go from about 14 feet of water into about 20 feet of water in about the distance of a medium long cast.

We were able to travel, at the most, about 80 yards before my outside rod lit up. We were not on the water much more than 5 minutes or so and I landed an nice 38 incher. What a great way to start a fine summer afternoon on the Branch!

About 25 minutes later and within 70 yards or so of the spot where the first fish struck, the same bait, caused the same outside rod to explode into action once again. The drag sizzled, I slid the boat into neutral and grabbed the rod out of the Downeaster. 

After an exciting fight, I had this nice 48 incher:









A couple of photos and she was quickly back in the water again..









...and down into the depths she went to fight another day. It was a fine, quick release. It made us both smile when she dove back to the deep.









Both fish came on this Flatshad, which is a modified Tennessee Shad pattern with special weighting for speed trolling.


----------



## crittergitter

Wow! That 48 is a beauty Vince. The bait is to! Congratulations!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince Great fish, a real pig! and on a beautiful bait!

I recorded my first fish of the year, a healthy 39 inch and I was glad to get her, things have been slow. She came from the same body of water the world record is from!

MS


----------



## gunnr

Nice looking fish! Haven't seen ya on here in awhile - I take it you been fishing?


----------



## MadMac

What a great fish Vince. Congratulations and well done man. I will be running those Threadfins Friday after work weather permitting. My pseudo step-son Danial and his wife Martha are coming up from Dayton Friday morning and staying the weekend. I put him on his first last year and he is stoked to go again.


----------



## muskyslayer96

gunnr,

Thanks, yeah it's beeen a crazy spring/sumer so far and June was very wet, up to a foot of rain in areas so it's been hard to get out. How has your luck been?

MS


----------



## vc1111

Last night:









Stubbydude does it again. 

More later...on the run again.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Awsome Vince! How big is this one? Casting or trolling? Keep 'em coming!

MS


----------



## gunnr

Nice fish Vince - you're baits are doing very well this year!
MS - I've only been out for Muskys twice and never saw a fish, but there aren't alot of options that are close for me. On the bright side, I'll be headed to MN in four weeks. We always capture something up there - just never know how many or what size! Til then, I pretty much have to live through you guys on this site so keep postin'!


----------



## vc1111

Its 2AM and I've got to meet Larry in the morning at Milton, so I'll be back to catch up on the posts. Thanks you guys.

CuttEm, here's the Flatshads I just finished:
















or...

















This one is for my friend, MadMac. I was very please with how it came out:
















It is almost 3D and the color shift should look great in the water:








I scaled the belly and tapered and faded the back. Special weighting and ballast:

















Got two more Stubbydudes on the wheel to test tomorrow. Can't wait. The musky fishing is ON and the window is open!


----------



## vc1111

Almost forgot! Larry took a 43 tonight at West Branch! He's pumped up!









(Isn't he an ugly cuss?)


----------



## Pikopath

Great fish' Vince! And as usual great baits. Im in a slump both fishing and baitmaking wise.
(Family vacation) 









Michael


----------



## JamesT

impeccably flawless...:B


----------



## crittergitter

Here it is a 2nd weekend in a row that I find myself stuck in the office both days. Awesome fish Vince and baits. I have a wedding to attend next weekend. These crazy summer weekends. I am hoping I can sneak in a mid week trip to Clearfork. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

LOVE the new flatshads! The scaling detail on the blue and white is UNREAL!!!

Awsome job!

MS


----------



## MadMac

Pikopath, she is adorable. You could win a contest or something with that pic. Just to quickly let you guys know the Fatfingers Threadfins both scored first time out. My daughter upped her best to 35 inches with the Amber Tiger and I got a 43" on the Albino. Not to mention another 42" on the Rocket Shad.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. If you get any fish post em up here. Its overcast outside right now. Man, I'd love to out there fishing.

Pikopath, like Steve said, she's adorable. Is that your daughter?


----------



## K gonefishin

I'll be trolling west branch this sunday, first time for musky on WB (I'm a walleye guy as you probably know) after a weekend party bachelor party nearby, figured I would take the boat with me and do a little fishing. 

What speeds normally work this time of year? Any other tips would be helpful. 


PM me if you would rather do that. Much appreciated. I'll have a guy on board who's never caught a musky would make his day if we banged one.


----------



## LUCIUS

zvince, it didn't take long to hook and land a fish on the flatshed you made for me !
Just about 1.5 hours and landed a very nice 36". I was out with Steve for a half day
and sure enough new lure are good to me. It runs very well and the color is great !
I don't really know how to post pics but thanks again. Hope to get my boat back by the weekend I have missed a lot of good fishing time !

Bob


----------



## Pikopath

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, you guys. If you get any fish post em up here. Its overcast outside right now. Man, I'd love to out there fishing.
> 
> Pikopath, like Steve said, she's adorable. Is that your daughter?


Yup, its my 2 1/2 yr old daughter. We tried to catch some perch that day, but we only had one follow 
Im still having vacation, but are back home, will do some boat rigging (for more hardcore trolling) and Ive made some more prototype cranks. I hope to have the masters ready soon, and then cast them in resin.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

I hope you post your prototypes when you get time, Pikopath. I love looking at your work.

Here's a new one Im tweaking. It is a 4 3/4 inch Flatshad with a thinner 3/32 inch lip for several of our local lake where the muskies sometimes favor smaller baits (Milton, West Branch, and Leesville for sure)


































I have two other models I'm working on now that are still in the developmental stage, but one of them is showing a lot of promise already. Once I get the lip action figured out, it should be a good producer.


----------



## Pikopath

I will, theyre made of maple, and as I said I think Im gonna give casting in resin a go. When working with maple you dont have to much room for weighting. And the lighter woods Ive treid cracks to easy. I am also experimenting with unweighting the maple  Drill on top to create air pockets, instead of drilling for lead in the belly...I hope to test them this weekend.
And when looking at the last 2 baits there Vince, I cant wait to get back into the pain"booth"

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Beautiful as always....love the blue and white.

MS


----------



## jerkin

Pikopath, I've done something similar with some heavier woods that I was working with. What I did was cut a piece of sponge to fit in the holes that I drilled then covered them with epoxy. Worked well.


----------



## MadMac

I notice the larger scale pattern on the blue/pearl Vince. Makes it look like those over sized shad we see in the lakes. It will be interesting to see if it makes a difference. 

I made it out to West Branch yesterday. Got out of work early after physical inventory was done and am on vacation for a week. I'll be camping at the Branch. Made it to the lake at 2 pm and picked up ffffish at 5:30. He is recuperating from a motorcycle accident and can't take his boat out yet so he joined me. He started hurting too bad so I dropped him at the dock and went back out. Thought I was taking the SKUNK home with me. As darkness was approaching I could see large clouds to the NE that seemed to have huge amounts of heat lightning. The wind was from the WSW so I didn't pay too much attention. I noticed this cloud head seemed to be slowly drifting toward the lake even though the wind said otherwise. One more huge flash of heat lightning made me turn sharply to the ramp and wouldn't you know it, Fish on. This 39" ski tried to swallow the Fatfingers Ambertiger Threadfin Shad. Notice the belly hook lodged in its jaw. I snapped this pic and was going to do a quick water release so I could get the heck out of there but had to bring the fish in to get that hook out. Tried another quick pic but the batteries went on the camera. At least I got this one. This was a fun fish as it made four or five jumps at boat side. I was hoping it would come off as the storm was coming. lol I got the boat out just in time to keep myself dry but encountered the most torrential downpour I've seen in a long time on the way home. Leaving the ramp it seemed God was dumping buckets of water on my windshield but the fish made it worth it.


----------



## Pikopath

jerkin said:


> Pikopath, I've done something similar with some heavier woods that I was working with. What I did was cut a piece of sponge to fit in the holes that I drilled then covered them with epoxy. Worked well.


Hmm sponge, I dindt think of that good idea, I did consider floral foam. What I did was using 1/3 of a plastic pipe as a lid, then epoxy putty on top of that.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Steve, Congratulations on the the 39 and that is ONE COOL PICTURE! I actually saved it as my wallpaper.

Here's a quick report from out Saturday trip...

The waters were relatively VERY muddy and there's a ton of debris on the surface right now. 

I had a personal best day of five fish, with this being the biggest, a 42:









Larry hooked one and lost if halfway back to the boat, as I was changing baits. Within the next 10 to 12 minutes or so after he lost his, I boated two, including the 42 incher. All was quiet and then...three fish hooked within about a 15 time span. Amazing. You can't make this stuff up. We had a blast out there. The rains were nuts, but before that we enjoyed the sunshine and swam a bit too. Actually we swam in water that was 72 degrees and believe me, it cooled you off nicely.

All my fish came on my Flatshads. 

Jerkin, nice to hear from you again. You've been hiding!

MS, thanks. I enjoyed looking at the baits you've posted lately. I see that you're experimenting with stainless steel lips? Is that right?

Michael, I've used the handles from acid brushes to create air chambers in some of my gliders and jerkbaits. You can plug the ends with plumbing putty and fill them with a few bb's to create a rattle too.

Lucius, I'm sorry I missed your post. I'm really glad to hear you scored on the Flatshad. Actually that one was one that I considered to be one I was very proud of building. Most of all, I'm glad to hear the muskies like it too. If you scored in about 1 1/2 hours with it at WB, it should be a great producer for you. I'll have to make a few more similar to that pattern this winter. 

K Gone, we've been getting most of our West Branch fish at speeds between 3.7 and 4.5 mph. If you don't have a lot of baits, I'd try Monster Shads...firetiger and maybe Tennessee Shad. Make sure you have the right size net and pliers handy for a quick release. Sorry I missed your post earlier. Been on the move lately.

Hope everyone made it out of the storm yesterday.


----------



## Pikopath

My brother, which is a handyman/DYI to his fingertips (its his toolshop Im using, when back home) suggested drinking straws as airchambers, easily available and cheap. But Ive been experimenting with some polyester/fiberglass today, to make molds out of. If I manage to make molds, I will try to make cranks in PU w/microballoons soon, I hope.
Tomorrow I hope the weather will lay of a bit so I can go out fishing some, been to long now.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

thanks for the shout out. Yes I'm playing around with metal lips, I'm hoping it will give me a little more flexability when it comes to tuning. What has your experience with metal lips been? Any tips?

I hope all is well,

MS


----------



## vc1111

I have tried metal lips off and on for about 3 years. I struggled with making them at first because I didn't have a metal cutting blade for my bandsaw. Etch A Sketch came to the rescue and fixed me up with one and life got a lot easier thereafter.

I made mine out of 22 gauge stainless steel. The stuff is tough as iron and of course, has a ton of flash in the water. I still make the props for my Torpedoes out of the stuff and it holds up very well. It takes a lot to bend it out of shape.


----------



## hazmail

Just thought I would poke my head in for a look - man you guys have been busy, never see fish so big (and beautiful) around here.

I think you should come up with a better name for those lures Vince, 'Flatshad' does not seem to be appropriate for such beautiful things.
It's pretty quiet around here, it's the dead of winter, lucky B's.
Pete


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice fish and report Vince. 

We fished WB Sunday for 5-6 hours, covererd alot of water mostly on the deep end of the lake the other side of rock springs was pretty muddy. While trolling a windblown shore with lots of great marks and bait I saw a guy net one from shore (go figure) I made a couple passes through the area because it looked promising, just wasn't promising for me. First time fishing West Branch dedicted to Musky trolling, learned alot about the lake and thank god for Navionics charts that lake has some crazy structure found some really nice spots. We trolled between 3.2 and 4.5 but 80% of the time was around 4.0 we ran 4 rods two off the corners and 2 off the sides with 50lb flouro carbon leaders, 2 rods had wire line and 2 had 30 pound mono. I had my salmon net (very large and suitable for musky) and I have long pliers and bolt cutters, my rig is fully equipped for any action regardless of species (I've musky fished st clair before so know proper handling of these awesome fish). 

We ran alot of custom built baits my buddy makes that pulled a bunch of fish over the weekend on st Clair but WB Musky didn't want them, but also ran monster shads, depth raiders and jr's a few wiley's and an small assortment of other baits. I did some searcing around on OGF last night and from what I read based on lure daddy's posts in the past we didn't run our baits deep enough most of the time and should have let more line out and just focused on a certain depth and stayed out of the shallow water less than 10 ft and focused on 10-20. 

My 21ft Ranger felt HUGE on an inland lake it's the first time since I've owned it that it's been anywhere but Lake Erie or Ontario. In 5 years and 2 Ranger it's only been to turkey foot once and now west branch once. I need to get out and fish elsewhere more like I didn when I had my 16fter and leave the Erie walleye alone


----------



## vc1111

Pete, where have you been? I thought you had stopped building and fishing and taken up bowling as a hobby! What have you been working on?

K gone, the contours at West Branch are crazy. I know when I first started fishing there, I spent a lot of time just learning where _not_ to go while trolling. Most of the fish we've caught trolling there have come from about 15 to 17 feet of water with the lures about 10 to 12 feet deep. We usually start out in that water and move to weed lines, break lines, and open water thereafter.

I admire that you can get on St. Clair. I'm not sure I have enough boat to try that place safely. I'm hearing that the walleye fishing on Erie is excellent again this year. Is that true?

I have a report to post here shortly with pictures. Also been working on modifications to the Stubbydude, which I'll try to post. It was an interesting week for evening fishing trips, to say the least.


----------



## K gonefishin

If you have never fished St Clair you have to go one way or another 10-30 fish hookup days are the norm not the execption I'm sure you've seen the reports and heard the stories. I will be heading up in the fall hopefully more than once. I walleye fish so much March through June when July rolls around I just want to fish Salmon till the walleye night bite kicks in, a little perchin and throw in a couple musky trips if I had the baits I could go more (that's going to change), I didn't go last year but this year I have a couple friends that are super pumped about it and we have awesome connects up there, they went last weekend and going this weekend again. I'm rigging my boat with a couple downeast rail mounts and finishing up big boards so it's more suitable for St Clair so we can troll more effectively. 

I saw alot of small boats and many bass boats when I was there, how big is your Lund? if your pick your days and find wind less than 10 you could fish a 16 fter NO problem. Keep in mind expecially in the fall you dont have to go anywhere you can pull out of the ramp and just fish, the lake averages 7-9 ft deep so the fish can be found anywhere. We fish the canadian side out of Belle River. 

Erie walleye- most times shooting fish in a barrel it's awesome.


----------



## vc1111

K, it warms my heart to hear that Erie is still that way for the walleye. Larry and I both have a special place in our hearts for that place. We were in on the smallmouth bonanzas of the 90's and also continued through the summer months for some walleyes in closer to shore. I think it is one of the most beautiful places to be in a boat if you are a fisherman. The clarity and the smell of the water just gets my blood pumping when I go there. Like many others, I also used to go near there in the fall, winter, and early spring for steelhead and the whole area is part of a feeling I still get years later.

Thank you for the info on St. Clair. If you don't mind, I may ask a few more questions later about a fall trip up there. I'd love to get a few days in up there as part of my Bucket List.


----------



## K gonefishin

Sure, If I don't know the answers I can sure get them for you. My friends are friends with top charters and bait makers up there.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, K gone.


----------



## vc1111

This is Larry.

Larry is not handsome.
Larry is not suave.
Larry is articulate.
Larry is not agile.

But Larry is smiling.

Why?

Stay tuned...


----------



## hazmail

vc1111 said:


> K, it warms my heart to hear that Erie is still that way for the walleye. Larry and I both have a special place in our hearts for that place. We were in on the smallmouth bonanzas of the 90's and also continued through the summer months for some walleyes in closer to shore. I think it is one of the most beautiful places to be in a boat if you are a fisherman. The clarity and the smell of the water just gets my blood pumping when I go there. Like many others, I also used to go near there in the fall, winter, and early spring for steelhead and the whole area is part of a feeling I still get years later.
> 
> Thank you for the info on St. Clair. If you don't mind, I may ask a few more questions later about a fall trip up there. I'd love to get a few days in up there as part of my Bucket List.


Vince- ah yes I'm still around, not quite retired yet, I'm on 'Long service leave' until about Christmas- haven't taken up bowls (lawn bowls) yet, although the woman next door is working on me:beat-up:. 
I have been concentrating on the 'micro' - vacuum forming stencils, trying to perfect the 'eye', and have nearly managed to make something to put a logo on my poly lips. Still making a few lures, but haven't posted any for a while, as I think what I am making is no where near relevant to those fish you guys are catching- looks like you are having a good season there?? 
The nine year drought seems to be over here, it's been raining all winter (very unusual) and it seems it has confused the fish - I usually go to the coast in mid winter, the water is so cold from all the rain the fish in the lakes are all asleep, and its too cold to go up into the snow and try for some trout!!!.
Spring is about two months away (here) so I am busily making a few baits in preparation, some will work, most won't but you know how it is, it keeps me off the street:Banane45:
Hang in there mate and good fishing for what's left of your Summer :Banane49:, I love your latest lures which by the looks of your photo's, seem to be working ( I reckon you had a zoom lens on when you got the picture of that "42 incher"!! ) - gee they are a beautiful fish though !!

Hang in there buddy and make the most of it, not long now and it will be Winter again - Gee I think I'm wishing my life away---------------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Pete

P.s - Say hi to Larry


----------



## Thalme

It has been a long time


----------



## Thalme

and more:T


----------



## Thalme

and more !$


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thalme,

Awsome work, everyone of them is beautiful! 

My favorite is the orange/gold with the spots and stripes! The finish is perfect, what do you use?

MS


----------



## jerkin

Vince, I guess I have been doing a little "hiding", lol. You know how busy it gets in the summer, so much to do and the time just flys by. I get on every now and then to see what everyone is up to. I talk to Mark fairly regularly but don't see Evan much anymore. Sometimes we catch each other at one of the MMA meetings.

Still doing a little building when I can. Here's one I just did for one of our mutual friends, Howard Wagner. 18" cedar construction, 0.062" wire through, 3/16" lexan lip and 5 coats of etex with a little silver flake in the back. It was my first sucker pattern and I wish I would have lined the stripes up better but I know next time to paint the head first. Doubt the fish will notice, lol. He was testing it out a week or 2 ago and had it ticking bottom in 24' of water with only 36' of braid out on the shallow setting!

This is only the 3rd one of these large ones I've done, I think you saw my firetiger one at the MMA meeting when you and tigger were the speakers. They are fun to make but just take too much time.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Jerkin,

That is a monster! Beautifle job, any luck with it yet?

MS


----------



## vc1111

Here's why he's smilin'...

Larry hooked four fish and boated three of them on Thursday including this 40 incher:




















and this HAWG of a 45:










He was so excited I thought he was going to keel over in the boat. I told him if he croaked on me, I'd tie him to the chair and keep trollin' anyway.

We had an absolute blast!


----------



## vc1111

Jerkin, that bait is awesome. I'd love to see it in person. Maybe at the next meeting? 

Thalme the baits are incredible! Thanks for stopping in and posting your new stuff. I always love seeing them.

Pete, POST SOME OF YOUR STUFF! Haven't seen what your working on for quite a while.

More later. I'm tired and going to bed.


----------



## SolarFall

double post


----------



## SolarFall

hey whats up fellas, i was bored last night and came across this cool forum while finding out some new inspiration to lure making. 
so anyways i've been very into this lure building thing for lil bit over a year now, im sure most of you guys know that lure making is pretty popular here in Finland, i kinda got hooked to it too.
heres some of my creations im most proud of. i've made quite few of them and dont wanna spam the thread too much so if anyone wants to check em out all of them you can find here: http://www.kalamies.com/kalamiehen-galleriat/vieheenrakennus/solarin-jerkkit.html


----------



## SolarFall

douple post


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

NICE, NICE, NICE!

MS


----------



## vc1111

Toni, thanks for dropping in and posting your baits. I always enjoy seeing your work. The foiling is super clean.

Solar, I really like the patterns. My favorite is the third from the top in the first photo.

Great work.


----------



## Pikopath

Finally got time to do some fishing... Weve had ever changing weather here with lots of winds, rain, sun, rain, sun more winds all summer. And this weekend was no exception, but we stuck it out. I had a nice rip on one of my own (first) crankbaits and I landed a 38" on a friends bait (he is new to baitmaking, but is a good learner  )
My biggest for the weekend was a nice 42"er









The 38" taken on my buddies bait.









A more exstensive report on my blog

Michael


----------



## hazmail

All you guys must be knocked up by now hauling in those 30+ fish, seems to be a great season compared to what was being posted this time last year??
I have been waiting a few weeks for some new lips to turn up, so had to resort to making some summer tackle (bibless lures). These swim very shallow over weed beds (salt water) and are micro compared to those whoppers you guys make. They are aimed at fish about the same sizes as those Musky (up to about 48" max), but usually a good one is in the high 30"s.
The first 2 are a bit smaller than my usual, and are testers @ 3" long and weigh about 1/2 oz, weighted neutral to sinking (salt water), wood with glass eyes.


















"The Prawn" (Shrimp over there)- This one is a another experiment trying to get the weight right (note all the lead balls on bottom) - Weighted neutral, 
2 1/2" and weighs 7 grams (1/4 oz). I liked the natural wood colour, which is very similar to some of our shrimp. The next shrimp I make I am going to try and shoe-horn a rattle inside, IF I can find enough space!!










Pete


----------



## hazmail

SolarFall said:


> hellou forum.. here's some of my latest creations.


S/F great colours, knocks my eyes out - what length are they and do you fish for Pike with these??
They certainly look the goods- nice work.

Pete


----------



## Koop

Pete,
Love all the lures you make, especially like the rainbow and the way you do the stripes and dots. I'm just starting back making lures (did it back in my teens). I usually do smaller bass sized lures but excited about doing a variety of lures - gliders, swimbaits, etc. Just starting musky sized lures, but probably won't have a chance to fish them (no boat or even the equipment to fish those sized baits).
Kent


----------



## SolarFall

hazmail said:


> S/F great colours, knocks my eyes out - what length are they and do you fish for Pike with these??
> They certainly look the goods- nice work.
> 
> Pete


thanks bro, i always try to create something new or at least make old colors that have worked in the past and do them on my own painting style, pimping em out..kinda
mostly the lures i do and the latest ones i posted are between 12-14cm, theres mostly smaller pikes here in the nearby lake that i go fishing so making them bigger is a bit pointless.. i do make and sell off bigger ones though.


----------



## Pikopath

SolarFall: Those baits looks amazing! Nice and clean.
Hazmail: Hows the action on those lipless baits? I love them, Im sure they would work very well for perch and asp here (asp=a predatory fish in the carp family, like fishing bass without the jumps, but more power)

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

Pikopath said:


> SolarFall: Those baits looks amazing! Nice and clean.
> Hazmail: Hows the action on those lipless baits? I love them, Im sure they would work very well for perch and asp here (asp=a predatory fish in the carp family, like fishing bass without the jumps, but more power)
> 
> Michael


thanks michael, i've checked your blog and got to say that you guys in norway know how to make nice looking baits too esp your jerk baits are really nice. :Banane59:

btw if anyone is interested check out my gallery, i dont wanna flood this whole thread with the old ones lol i have quite a few baits there, feel free to copy and get inspired. http://www.kalamies.com/kalamiehen-galleriat/vieheenrakennus/solarin-jerkkit.html

also if anyone is curious how some of those baits swim i have a youtube page dedicated for that aswell. http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits


----------



## st.slippy

Wow Hazmail and solar fall. Those are some really nice lures. For both of you I like the black and yellow ones. Man I gotta get better at this. I am thinking of making some musky baits soon, and this just gets me fired up!!!


----------



## vc1111

Michael, nice job on the pike. I wish ours were more plentiful. We only have a few places to fish for them here.

Solar, great batch of baits. I love the third one down in the first picture. That is one beautiful pattern. It looks like it would be a real producer for you.

Pete, that yellow bait? I just keep going back and looking at it. The pattern really pops and the eyes are just nuts! Excellent work.


----------



## JamesT

Toooooooooooo Coooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tell me more. I see "95 and the bottoms of some kokopelli rasta dancing dudes (but the first one is a dudette)"


----------



## hazmail

Thanks again fellahs I just need somewhere to fish them, it's supposed to snow in the mountains tonight .
Michael- these swim with a very subtle action and are made to be trolled/retrieved slowly in shallow water. If you make some, it's good to bias the weight slightly toward the back (tail down). They have a swaying action similar to a Rapala CD.

Pete


----------



## SolarFall

here are 4 new toys of mine, there 6.3 inch and weigh is around 2.50oz.. the prototype that i made of this model glided fantastically, infact this model glides almost as much as River Run manta, witch is amazing considering that my model does not have that back lip thing. then again i havent tested these yet and protos are always protos


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Pure beauty!!!

Thanks for sharing,

MS


----------



## crittergitter

Solar, love that golden/yellow scale pattern glider. If she flies...........she's a keeper! lol


----------



## Pikopath

A couple of new prototypes. 








8" and 10"
The 8" ran decent without any lead, so Ive added some, Im sure I have to add some to the other bait aswell.
Was supposed to head out after work to test them today, but my buddy was involved in a carcrash on his way to work. Fortunately he was ok, but his car... besides, fishing wasnt exactly on his mind. Cant wait to have them run good and do some painting. Seeing all the nice ones here makes me itch.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Can't wait to see them painted, Michael. Love your work.

I just finished testing one with a similar profile as the top one in your picture. I have it partially painted and will be posting it soon. I'm actually making two of them...one is for Rowhunter.


----------



## Pikopath

I will admit that I was inspired by Llungen Krave, went on the net and looked for some real fish pictures to make "my own" version. I also made a couple of others shapes inspired by pictures, one whitefish, the 8" in the picture is drawn from a fished called Krøkle Pronounced Cruck Leh, so the model name will be Cruckle (english name is Smelt). The other is drawn from a small fish called Vendace, found a picture and it happened to have a shape like the Krave, I angled the lip way to steap on the version, so I have reangled it in this version.
I cant wait to see your new model Vince.

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

hey fellas did few new color schemes to the resent glider model i've been working on, also i will be testing how this model will work as a trolling bait. i guess they are ok enough to catch pike  
-mikko


----------



## JamesT

Look fantastic mikko!

Mind explaining how you make the spherical looking scales, patterns, and pectoral fins?

I'm guessing the patterns could be done with a rattle can, the scales more than likely not, and the pectoral fins no way (I need to get an airbrush).

On the patterns my guess is masking tape and an exacto? With a new one made for every bait? Or do you use blister packaging and reuse them? Or something else? They are really nice!!!

Thanks - James


----------



## SolarFall

JamesT said:


> Look fantastic mikko!
> 
> Mind explaining how you make the spherical looking scales, patterns, and pectoral fins?
> 
> I'm guessing the patterns could be done with a rattle can, the scales more than likely not, and the pectoral fins no way (I need to get an airbrush).
> 
> On the patterns my guess is masking tape and an exacto? With a new one made for every bait? Or do you use blister packaging and reuse them? Or something else? They are really nice!!!
> 
> Thanks - James


hey james heres how i make the scales on my lures, its hella easy but pretty slow process to do at least at first. 

-get some paper, cut out some "half moons" out from it with a small carpet knife or surgical knife,also there are these scissors that have that halfmoon cutting blade on them. you can also just cut 1 of those half moon and do every single scale independently but that takes hell of alot of time to do, and its much easier to align the scales on your lure while you paint when you do them in a row with that stencil.

- apply a darker color on the area where your about to do the scales, like brown, black or green. this will be your base color.

- start spraying from the head part of the lure and just apply the paint lightly, you can fix the scale stencil on to the lure using tape and making sure that you don't mess up and move the stencil while your painting the row of scales. once you get the hang of it, you can just hold the stencil by your thump, believe me with a long process like this it will make things that much faster.

- paint the scales by inter lapping the scales while you move the tail of the lure. once both sides are done you can spray a very lightly with the color that you just painted with making all the scales look more uniform and pop up more.. after all your looking for a 3d effect with scale pattern such as this one.

doing the petrol fins is easy as pie too, you just have to cut it out from paper and just fasten it onto place where you want the fin to be with some masking tape, i do the bones parts on the petrol fins with just curved piece of paper. i start from the upper part and work my way down and spraying a light mist, you really need a airbrush that can make really fine lines. im using iwata hp-ch but i do also have a badger 150 and that works ok too but defineatly not as well as the iwata. 

i was testing my latest jerkbaits today and this baby pike decided to attempt to do harakiri. lol what a hungry bugger  caught few bigger ones too today while i was fishing that one on the pic seemed to be a really good producer.


----------



## MadMac

Nice Solar. How big are those lures?


----------



## SolarFall

MadMac said:


> Nice Solar. How big are those lures?


there same as the ones i posted earlier, 6.3 inch and weigh is around 2.50oz


----------



## JamesT

thanks for the explananation SF, much appreciated!


----------



## Koop

Love the paint work and how clean everyone's lures are. 

Here's my first glider - a 7" trout made from basswood. Carved head/gills, foiled, photofinish and finished with both rattle can and airbrush. Finally got out my old Paasche airbrush after messing up with the rattle can. Still needs a couple clearcoats and some touchup


Thanks,
Kent


----------



## JamesT

Looks excellent Kent! I really like the HAND-CARVED details(no cheating with the dremel, correct?)!

Screw the airbrush, maybe we could get a "shook up the rattle cans" thread "stickied".


----------



## JamesT

Koop said:


> Still needs a couple clearcoats and some touchup
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kent


and maybe some hooks?


----------



## TIGGER

WOW...........some beautiful stuff! Keep up the good work everyone! Really neat seeing people from all over the time zones posting.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, those are beautiful. I always love seeing your work. 

Koop, that trout glider is a great example of photo-finishing. Photo-finishing is a whole 'nother way of approaching building. 

Yesterday we spent the day on the waters. The muskies did not cooperate, but I did make some progress trying out some new baits and bait modifications. I tested 4 new items and 3 of them worked; the fourth sent me back to the proverbial drawing board.

The storm came along late in the day and it was a doozy! That was a lot of rain in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Basschamp167

Vince, 
I have been reading this thread for months now, but I have never posted. I must say that your work is beyond anything that I have ever seen. I am an avid lure builder in my spare time, and hopefully I can get some pictures up of the lures I have made in the past. You guys catch some nice fish, and all on your homemade lures too; that's really cool. I've only taken some small largemouth and smallmouth on my homemade lures, no muskie yet. 

Here is a picture of a nice 47 incher I caught last Friday. Only the second muskie of my life, but hopefully there will be many more.


----------



## vc1111

Basschamp, congratulations to you! That is one heck of a trophy fish! Believe me a lot of guys fish for muskies for many years before they boat one that nice. 

It is also an excellent representation of just how beautiful the muskellunge can be. The markings it has are really nice. I bet it looked good in the sunlight too.

Please post some of you baits when you get a chance and if I can help you with any tips or links for supplies, etc., please don't hesitate to ask.

Great fish!:B:B:B


----------



## Basschamp167

Thanks Vince!

I will try to post pictures of my lures this evening if I get a chance, thanks for the kind words. 

And the fish was beautiful, very nice markings and a clean body. No split fins as well, and he ate the bait on the figure 8!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Had a long week long trip to Northern Wisconsin, and boated this beauty on a custom bucktail I made. She crushed it and bent a custom double 10 bucktail with .062 SS shaft in half and the only part of the bait that was visible was the last 1/3rd of the blades. She was a real pig!

I hope everyone is having good luck out there.

MS


----------



## SolarFall

wow nice muskies guys 

did these 2 kinda perverted looking color schemes for fall piking when its dark and water gets all cloudy here where i live.. i was testing these 2 today and both seem to work and catch pike.


----------



## Pikopath

Nice fish ms96! Oh I want to go back and do some adjustments to my musky pb  Next year...

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks guys!

Solar, I love both the pink and orange, The Muskies would love those patterns up here!

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Solar, I love both the pink and orange, The Muskies would love those patterns up here!
> 
> MS


how about these ?


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar 

Awsome!
Love the rainbow pattern 

Where do you get your eyes??

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Solar
> 
> Awsome!
> Love the rainbow pattern
> 
> Where do you get your eyes??
> 
> MS


those are originally just regular flat eyes that you can buy pretty much anywhere i just make a epoxy "dome" on them to make them 3 dimensional


----------



## JamesT

SolarFall said:


> those are originally just regular flat eyes that you can buy pretty much anywhere i just make a epoxy "dome" on them to make them 3 dimensional


Very nice! I've read about that but never tried it. The more one does themself, the better. Me? I've got a balsa tree farm in the backyard.


----------



## vc1111

Heading out tomorrow to see what's cooking on the musky waters once again. I'll be trying out a few new baits and I'm looking forward to a relaxing day. After the week I just had I need it.

Here's an 8 1/2 inch long version of the Flatshad. This is a new one that I just finished testing:


















I've got a few more to post. Be back shortly...


----------



## vc1111

Here's another for tomorrow's trip...

This one is the standard size at 5 1/2 inches and is similar to the one that took the 48 for me on July 6th, but I darkened the back a bit (for Lake Milton) and used a super bright white pearl for the side scaling:
















Also knocked out a Flatshad, a Rocket Shad, and a ********* in tiger patterns.
The middle one has a sort of cinnamon color, which I was pretty pleased with.









Its hard to believe but September is almost here. Man, this summer went fast. It was certainly one of the better years for musky fishing and I'm grateful for the time I had on the water. It will once again be time to get out the bow and start practicing for the whitetail archery season. I'll probably fish a few more weeks and then hang it up for the year.

I had a lot of things I'd hoped to try as far as new bait projects this year, but it seems that you just can't get to all of them no matter how hard you try. I have two new bait styles I'd like to finalize before the season is over. Both have been giving me fits as I try to find the sweet spot in lip angle and size. 

At any rate, I'm going out tomorrow and I'll try to post a report in a day or two. Hope to see some of you guys on the waters.


----------



## Basschamp167

Vince, those are exceptional! Good luck tomorrow, hopefully I can get out sometime this week. 

I still haven't posted any pictures of my lures, hopefully I can get my hands on a camera and do that soon.

By the way, that 8.5" Flatshad is awesome!!!:B


----------



## Pikopath

Theyre all awesome, but that 8 1/2 incher, out standing!! Me wants! Where do I send the money?

Michael


----------



## st.slippy

Great details, absolutely beautiful as usual


----------



## SolarFall

damn Vince those flatshads are beautiful  then again your baits pretty much always are. 
did this already few days ago, its definitely one of my favorite colors for fall piking and seems to work when ever others are not producing anything, like yesterday when i was out fishing.


----------



## SolarFall

for those cannibals that lurk in the deep. these ones were inspired by TIGGERS baby musky glider


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Love the new baits...i especially like the new cinnamon pattern. They all look great.

Solar, love the little musky pattern gliders. How big are they? any luck on them yet?

Cool,Cool,

MS


----------



## hazmail

Make the most of it you guys, Spring is here and it's our turn -LOL
Fishing wise it's been a ordinary Winter here, probably caused by all the rain, wettest winter in five years, hope it keeps up.

S/F, as always those baits are beautiful, the red one must look spectacular in the water..
Vince what do we say, I have a small vocabulary, and have run out of complimentary words to describe your latest batch, so how's 'awesome' sound.
By the way good luck with those newies.

Pete


----------



## crittergitter

Some great looking baits here. I love that 8.5"r. Nice work. I can't wait for some cooler weather. It's almost time for the fall bite.

Vince, I to have gotten the bow out. However, I am vowing to put more emphasis on musky hunting this fall, especially in October.


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Vince,
> 
> Love the new baits...i especially like the new cinnamon pattern. They all look great.
> 
> Solar, love the little musky pattern gliders. How big are they? any luck on them yet?
> 
> Cool,Cool,
> 
> MS


they are 7inches long and weight around 2.35 ounces, they are brand spanking new i haven't had time to go fishing with them yet but im pretty certain that big mammas will love them


----------



## Pikopath

Been home from work with the flu, and today I finally gathered enough strength to something. Been laying on the coach all week. I painted a few baits, some of my old glider model and a new crankbait. And I actually CAN wait to get them clearcoated, the dreaded fruitflies are inhouse...
















I regret that I painted this one orange on the belly, it was way uglier with a white belly 
And man I do mess up when I havent been at it for a while, overspraying, splatters etc. And I dont usually dont have black heads on my Siko colour 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Basschamp, I hope you get you're camera out soon. I'd love to see your work. Be careful though, this place and this hobby can be very addicitive!

Slayer, that musky you posted was beautiful. Looked like it was a fat one too.

Solar, your bait colors are really inspirational. I love that red/orange glider and the other pair of gliders.

Pete, glad to hear you'll be out fishing again soon. I hope you post up a few of the baits you've made for the coming season. It is good to hear from you again. I saw the workbench shot you posted on the TU thread and it made me smile. I hope you come back to Ohio again soon and we'll go to Leesville again.

Critter, I've had my bow out for about 3 weeks now. I'm going to be sorry to see this musky season end this year. I've had one of the best seasons in years for bigger fish and numbers tool. 

I'm healing right now from surgery on my right hand. I was releasing one of Larry's fish about 10 days ago and it swung its head to the side and slashed my finger open with its teeth. Turns out that one of the teeth pierced a nerve and buried itself in the bone before fragmenting. I had to have surgery to get the nerves sewn back together and the fragments removed. I also woke up in the middle of the surgery for some reason and told the doctor, "Hey, I'm awake and I can feel that...and it doesn't feel good." The surgical crew sort of panicked and then knocked me out again with more anesthetic and finished the job.

I've lost all the feeling in that finger, although the doctor says I may get some of it back if the nerves heal together properly. For now, it feels like I'm typing with a popsicle stick tied to the end of my finger; stone dead numb and not very effective or accurate. But I can still draw the bow with the wrist strap release so I've been practicing a bit.

Anyway, critter, I hope you hang a hog this fall. I've never done that well in the later season for one reason or another, so I pretty much hang it up when archery season starts. I was trolling up the Mahoning river in my last few musky trips and as I look into the woods along the river, I feel myself being drawn into the bow season. The woods are starting to change already and the leaves will be changing before you know it.

Pikopath, you swing a mean airbrush, my friend. I love your use of color. I favor the bit of gold in the striping on the bottom bait. Wish you lived closer so we could hang out in the shop and drink coffee and BS a bit.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Sorry to hear about your injury. The battle can be fierce at times, a very similar situation happened to my buddy last season with the exception of the nerve damage. A very nasty gauge from the toothy critter. i wish you a very speedy recovery and a successful bow season.

Thanks for the fish comment, she was a pig and a long time coming 

Keep up the great posts everyone, it's always a highlight to my day.

MS


----------



## rjbass

Muskyslayer,

Real nice fish....good job!

Vince,

Didn't know you were injured....sorry to hear that. Who say's musky fishing isn't a contact sport...lol

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

Wow Vince, thats not good. A friend of mine managed to tear a tendon in his index finger, the next year he took a tendon in his other index finger.
And thx for the comments, being colorblind makes good combinations  and I am very good at BS'ing, not so good at coffee tho.
Get well soon!

SolarFall: I love that tånglake pattern over glitter, will have to try a glitterbait once.

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys im back again, and thanks for the comments on my pike imitations, sold them in a finnish fishing forum in record time  just kept 1 for my self.
heh have no idea what this is supposed to imitate this pattern just came to my head yesterday and i had this blank lying around so i decided to give it a new coat. i guess some desperate pike might grab it


----------



## tomb

vc1111 said:


> I'm healing right now from surgery on my right hand. I was releasing one of Larry's fish about 10 days ago and it swung its head to the side and slashed my finger open with its teeth. Turns out that one of the teeth pierced a nerve and buried itself in the bone before fragmenting. I had to have surgery to get the nerves sewn back together and the fragments removed. I also woke up in the middle of the surgery for some reason and told the doctor, "Hey, I'm awake and I can feel that...and it doesn't feel good." The surgical crew sort of panicked and then knocked me out again with more anesthetic and finished the job.
> 
> I've lost all the feeling in that finger, although the doctor says I may get some of it back if the nerves heal together properly. For now, it feels like I'm typing with a popsicle stick tied to the end of my finger; stone dead numb and not very effective or accurate. But I can still draw the bow with the wrist strap release so I've been practicing a bit.


Damn Vince, that sucks. Hope it heals completely and quick for you.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Tom. I'm getting the stitches out tomorrow. I'm hoping that over the next 6 months to a year I get the feeling back in that finger. Its pretty much like a club now.

Solar, I think the pike will clobber that that last one you posted. I wish we had more pike around here. There is really only one place nearby that has them and its closed to the public now.

Here's a few more I'm finishing up. Been working on a 3 3/4 Flatshad with a modified diving lip. I've been trying to experiment with the lip to get the baits to run both shallower and deeper in the water column when trolled. I have several that will stay high and the ones shown below run a bit deeper, as in 10 to 12 feet. (The first ones I built stayed high up in the column and ran about 4 to 6 feet deep... a very tough depth to hold a bait in while trolling.)
All of them can be trolled with standard musky gear, musky leaders, and 65 pound test Power Pro line or anything similar.

These Flatshads were painted with pearls and feature a 3/32 thick Lexan lip:








Here's a shot of the same bait showing how the faint pink on the sides near the belly actually turns blue when the light hits it:









Here's the same size, 3 3/4 inches long, with a custom-blended green to gold pearl back and a deep pearl green near the kill dot:

















This last one is one of three prototypes I've been working on for the last two years or so. At 8 1/2 inches from nose to tail, its the largest Flatshad I've every built. I'm going to put one more coat on it and it will be done. It will be armed with 4/0 hooks on the belly and a 3/0 hook on the tail. I incorporated special weighting and actually modified the standard Flatshad profile just slightly in order to achieve the ability to troll the bait at higher speeds:
















It also features a distinct color shift as the bait moves in the water:


----------



## crittergitter

Awesome baits Vince. That 8 1/2"r looks great. Sorry to hear about your hand, and I hope it is healing well. 

Lots of reasons to be excited about this fall's archery season. Many farmers are already taking corn and beans off as it is very dry since we haven't had much rain in the last month. I have also heard good reports about the acorn crop this year. Should be a fun fall in the deer woods. I wish you and Larry well.


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince, killer lures as usual. I like to see you going outside of what you normally do and constantly pushing new designs. That 8 1/5" flatshad is stunning!

I had surgery on my wrist back in high school. I mangled it playing football but I was not in enough pain to go to the doctor. Well, nine months later I was having surgery with a bone graft put in my wrist. During the surgery they cut a nerve that made the palm of my hand go numb. The numbness lasted several weeks if not months but all of the feeling came back. 

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Critter, I didn't know they were cutting the corn already. For us bow nuts, that is pretty exciting news. No telling how that might change the early season hunting. Please let me know how your season goes this year. It would be interesting to compare notes.

Bowhunter, thanks again. I'm not a big proponent of lures over 5 or 6 inches, but I know they catch fish and a lot of guys like 'em. Its just one of those things you get in your head that you know isn't logical. I'm going to build them, sell them, and fish with them. It will be interesting. The 8 1/2 inch baits run excellent and I've actually found a way to get two distinctly different types of action out of them by altering the lip.

As to the finger...I can tell you that the main trouble I'm having is typing 8's, i's, and periods (right hand, middle finger) because I cant tell if I've pushed the key with the right amount of pressure. Its a really weird feeling. But...worse things can happen to a man and I can still fish and shoot the bow.


----------



## BaddFish

"I can still fish and shoot the bow. "

That's good Vince!- if you couldn't fish, I'd probably cancel my OGF membership!  Love reading your reports from the muskie waters and seeing your lures.

Ya, up north in Trumbull county- one of the biggest farmers in the area just cleared all his corn off.... goose hunting has been good. 

Deer season is knocking! Good luck Vince, I may not hold out too long for that big buck this year... I've got a new lab pup that I've been working with alot and he's loves retrieving already... so? too many fun things to do!


----------



## Pikopath

Amazing as always.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Great looking new baits and I love the new size. We fish a lot up here with baits in that size range and they can be very productive! happy to hear you are on the mend.

Solar, Love the new pattern!

MS


----------



## MadMac

That 8.5" should be hot this Fall but you will need to put the bow down and get out. lol I like the green on the 3.75". May cause them to think of "the other white meat" in the lake.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Michael.

MS, post some pictures here if you score this fall.

MadMac, one of those 8.5's is coming your way this winter. I'll need some help field testing it.:F:F:F:F

Baddfish, your comment about the dog and hunting reminds me of days gone by. When I was a kid we did an awful lot of rabbit and pheasant hunting. There were next to no deer around here back in those days, but the rabbits and pheasants were plentiful. There were problems occasionally with people hitting pheasants with their cars as the pheasants flew low across the roads.

Once in a while I'd have the pleasure of hunting with someone who had a good rabbit dog or bird dog. It was always a treat to see these dogs work and it added an special element to the hunt. Having the dog ride along on the way and on the way home was also something I'll always remember (I love dogs and cats).

Those days hunting with my father and uncles and all their friends are gone now. But I will always be grateful to my father for introducing me to the outdoors and spending time with me. I still clearly remember the very first time he took me fishing. I will always remember how patient he was with me as he sat next to me on the back seat of a beached boat and unhooked on blue gill after another for me at someone's small farm pond.

Hunting and fishing was order of the day back then. At school we didn't talk of video games or Skype or wild parties. We'd sit around the lunch table and compare notes on which shotgun shells were our favorites and which local pond had the biggest sunfish. Guys would bring copies of The Pennsylvania Game News to school and we'd pass them around and read them in study hall.

Trapping was big back then too. Muskrats, fox. raccoons, etc. I didn't trap but many of my friends did. They'd get up before daylight to check their traps and hustle back home to get ready for school. We'd get daily reports of their numbers and they'd talk about the prices of furs and who was paying the most for the various types of furs.

Fishing was simpler then too. No one fished Lake Erie and Steelhead was pretty much unheard of. Farm ponds, strip mines and even creeks were where we tramped around with bobbers and worms mostly. 

There were no Gander Mountains, Cabelas, or Bass Pro Shops. Gear was garnered from the local hardware stores or scrounged out of our father's tackle boxes. Few of us had more than one decent rod and reel outfit.

I bought my first fishing outfit within an hour of getting my first pay (it was cash, not a check) from a local farmer who hired me at age 9 to help him plant tomatoes by hand. I worked for two and half days and when he put that cash in my hand, I walked directly to the local hardware store and bought a spinning rod and reel combo. I will never forget how good that felt to walk out of that store with that outfit. I felt like the whole world had just opened up for me.

Travel to and from our fishing spots was via bicycle and we were not above 'sneak fishing' if we felt the blue gills and largemouth bass were big enough.

Larry and I were fishing and hunting together back then too, some forty years ago. We'd often talk of the musky that was mounted over the counter at Duck and Drake near Pymatuning and hope that one day we'd catch just one of those muskies somehow.  It's funny how we sometimes hold onto those dreams.

Today the fishing is better than ever and the deer hunting? Well, all you can say is these are the good ol' days. The internet has made getting started easier and the information is at our fingertips.

Not all things are better now in my opinion. The high-minded ideas about catch and release (for all species) that fly around the boards can easily get out of hand and go too far. We sometimes distort things by talking about them too much, I guess. But even those who do have their hearts in the right place even though they may go overboard now and then.

All in all, Ohio is a gold mine of pleasant and sometimes amazing outdoors experiences for anyone to grasp. It is truly a shame that for a lot of young people it isn't as common as it once was. They really don't know what they're missing. 

I hope you have a fine season with that dog. C'mon back and post up some reports for us all.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

I read with great interest your last post regarding your fond childhood memories of the outdoors. 
It made me reflect on my younger days. It wasn't 40 years ago, more like 25 but none the less I still fish with some of the same buddies I did back then as well. During the summer, Mom would pack us a lunch, we would grab the night crawlers and worms we caught the night before (or raised ourselves) and usually a generic can of corn (for carp if the panfish weren't biting) and ride our bikes to the river, pond, or dam. We would be gone until dark, and do it almost every day. Things were easier then, our parents didn't have to worry about us being abducted, or doing heroin. My father always seemed to be working, but he always had time to take us fishing.
Vince thanks for sharing and triggering some fond memories, and more importantly for all your help as I started out with building. This site has been a wealth of info and everyone has been extremely helpful....THANKS!

MS


----------



## MadMac

Vince, you know me, I'll be fishing in November weather permitting. If you get one done I'd love to run it this Fall.


----------



## MuskieJim

Vince that 8" bait looks incredible. 8" tuffs are some of my favorite baits out, yours looks very similar. Have you ever tried one with a coffin lip?


----------



## SolarFall

been firing up the good old iwata the whole week after work. These ones are for few Finnish pike anglers to whom i agreed to do few of these new pike patterned gliders. im esp proud of the 3d epoxy eyes, made em my self 
altough i cant say that they are exactly realistic but im getting there slow and steady... hehe i hope 







[/IMG]


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Beautiful doesn't begin to describe them....Outstanding! And you have been busy, love the eyes as well.

MS


----------



## Basschamp167

Those baits look awesome, Vince. 

That 3.75" bait should be killer in the spring, troll that thing around shallow breaklines and hold on! :B

I'm going to try to conceive a larger trolling bait pretty soon, something like your flatshad, to troll on the deeper breaks in my local reservoir. :T

I need to find my mom's camera so I can post some pics of my previous lures, and the new twitch bait that I'm working on now.


----------



## vc1111

Jim, I suppose I actually could try one with the coffin lip. That would have a slight dampening effect on the action, which might be good under certain conditions.

Steve, I'll be trying to build as best I can in the next few weeks but I'm swamped right now with other matters. 

Solar, very cool batch of baits and the eyes are excellent.

Basschamp, post up your baits, brother. We all like lookin' at new stuff!


----------



## BaddFish

Vince,

I hear ya buddy...
When I was 12 I was working for a $1 an hour with my father at a meat market... across the plaza was H&H hardware- all the fishing stuff I could dream of. Pay day usually was me riding my bmx to H&H and coming home with fishing stuff and not much money!

I can't hardly pay my 14 yr old stepson to join me in the field or lake- he sits in his room and plays X-box.... I can't fathom it, thinking back at his age... man, I was building 20 ft tree forts and fishing and catching crayfish and working the garden with my grandfather.

I'll definately let you know how Beau does- he'll be with me Oct 16th for opening waterfowl day. Can't wait.... More for him then me


----------



## Pikopath

A small report from me...








47"

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Pikopath,

NICE, she's a monster...on one of your custom baits?

MS


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks.
Nope not on a homemade, or its a homemade by Jeff Boggs from Kentucky. Shes my heaviest fish, but not the longest, I have one 50" on one of my own baits.

Michael


----------



## MadMac

That's a beauty Michael. Congratulations.


----------



## SolarFall

had the most fun and relaxing weekend caught lot of nice sized pikes. like this 14.3 lbs momma, with a self made ambulance colored crank bait. what a nice fight that was and like always i let this green torpedo back to her watery home.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Congrats! A lot more exciting than my weekend  Love the fish and woild love to see a pic of the bait.

MS


----------



## vc1111

Michael, that thing is a horse! Congratulations!

Solar, that pike has beautiful markings. I wish I could join you guys!


----------



## MuskieJim

Solarfall and Pikopath, those are some beautiful fish! Very distinct markings on both of them. It's really interesting to see the different paint jobs on muskie and pike from different regions....

On a sidenote, I started making some different spinnerbaits and I used the new Strike King 6" hollow belly shadlicious as a trailer. Caught a fish on a figure 8, third cast! I'll take a pic of the finished spinners, their action is unreal!


----------



## Pikopath

Thx
On a lake south of this one, the yellow markings/spots are much bigger and more distinct. This lake is pretty big (to our standards) but the pikes in it have what we call a 'small forest pond' color. Dark and small spots, the smaller pikes have red marblings on their back.

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

this one is inspired by seeing pics of tiger muskies some time ago and had this blank lying around so decided to slap this one on it, its not supposed to be a realistic copy just though that this would have a nice contrast.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Thats a sweet pattern!


----------



## vc1111

I agree, that is a sweet pattern.

MuskieJim, I'd love to see you new spinner baits. Please come back here and post them. I've been getting the itch to build some and I'd like to get a few pointers from you. It sounds like you found a combination of components that works!


----------



## SolarFall

fired up my iwata


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Solar, love that scale pattern! How do you do it....or is it a trade secret?


----------



## SolarFall

ShutUpNFish said:


> Solar, love that scale pattern! How do you do it....or is it a trade secret?


its not a secret i will post a vid of how to do it in the near future


----------



## SolarFall

some new crank baits i made few days ago, the swimming actions is really nice on these, on stop and go technique the action is really erratic and all over the place


----------



## Pikopath

Finally some done baits from the kitchen, I painted these a month ago or so, but its hard to sit down when fallfishing is going on. Which has been more than ok so far.
The weekend after I got the 47" I got a 43"








My buddy also boated a 43 and a 45.
Over to the baits
























2 of my old glider, and a new cranckbait, which runs ok, but Im gonna do a new prototype with a lighter wood.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

pikopath,

Awesome dude! great fish, and great baits. I really like the new larger sizes!

MS


----------



## MadMac

Michael, get some gloves dude. lol Nice fish and baits.


----------



## Pikopath

MS: thanks! 
MadMAc, my buddy has a lindy in his boat, but he is small so it doesnt fit me. Besides it was a small angry male that did that to me, no the fish on the picture. The larger fish can fit a hand inside their gills, but the smaller ones...Its my first time in 8 or so years pikefishing that I actually bleed, cept for the time I got a 4/0 in my middlefinger 

Michael


----------



## crittergitter

MuskieJim said:


> Solarfall and Pikopath, those are some beautiful fish! Very distinct markings on both of them. It's really interesting to see the different paint jobs on muskie and pike from different regions....
> 
> On a sidenote, I started making some different spinnerbaits and I used the new Strike King 6" hollow belly shadlicious as a trailer. Caught a fish on a figure 8, third cast! I'll take a pic of the finished spinners, their action is unreal!


I want to see those spinnerbaits as well. I am hoping to build a few this winter.


----------



## Stripers4Life

Jim's spinner baits do a great job. Ive got 6 on since mid September with them. The fish have been absolutely T-boning them.


----------



## MuskieJim

It's figure 8 Phil! (Stripers4Life) He caught his first figure 8 fish on on the same exact bait! AND, to boot, caught a fish on I believe the first or second cast (Phil correct me on this). The fish hit it right at the bank then came back about 20 feet from the boat when it missed the first time. The hollow belly swimbait has an insane dance behind some big blades. You have to rig it correctly though, otherwise you will kill the action. I have been fishing too much lately, I'll get some pics up soon!


----------



## vc1111

Michael that last post was outstanding. You guys are blessed with some real PIGS in the pike department. The lures are excellent; classic fish-catching stuff.!%!%!%


----------



## vc1111

Solar, great batch of baits. LOVE that third one from the top!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Solar, those are some great baits! I know this isn't tackle related but I've been busy with archery season under way. This morning I put down doe number one. Twenty-five yard shot and she ran about 130 yards. If I'm outta line adding this here, just let me know or remove it.


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Solar, great batch of baits. LOVE that third one from the top!


thanks and hehe if you like that one, wait until what i have coming up next..


----------



## bowhunter29

Cutt'em, nice doe- she'll taste good! I was fortunate enough to kill my buck on Sat evening. It was a relief because I won't be able to hunt here in PA in Nov- too busy! Now I have time to work on more rods and lures.

jeremy


----------



## Pikopath

Vince: Thanks. The yellow/greenish bait has some pearl going on, but my sloppy old scholl painting style doesnt show it that good. Its gonna get wet this weekend. Been at the shop today and cut out some new ones, both of the Cruckle (pictured above) and of the 10", but now theyre in yellow poplar. If Im lucky and effective I will be able to test then this weekend.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Cutt Em that's a beautiful fat doe! Keep 'em coming! I should have taken a picture of mine and hung it here too, but I was so wet from the rain.!%!%!%!%!%

Michael and Solar, please keep posting the pictures. I'm on a break from building right now because I'm bow hunting for whitetail deer, but I love seeing the work you guys are putting up and the fish you're catching. Great work!


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince, 

This was a 2 1/2 year old that I'd seen this summer. He's a decent buck and would have been a brute next year if he made it through. He lived on some ground that gets hunted very hard in gun season. I'm not going to have the time to hunt at all in Nov so when he showed up at 6:30 on Saturday evening, I took the opportunity. Those Rage expandables are amazing!

Now I have more time to work on lures and rods!


----------



## vc1111

That's a nice tall rack he's got there. Congratulations! I wish sometimes I could kill one early so I could relax and take a few does during the rest of the season, but I also like the tension of waiting and hoping it happens. I haven't been in the basement in a few weeks and I'm gettin' the itch!


----------



## SolarFall

this is already a old idea to have 2 places to attach your line so that you will get 2 different swimming actions, did the same sort of lure for Finnish national lure building competition earlier this year..works perfectly too


----------



## Pikopath

I was out yesterday, and ran the crank in the above post. It was the only that gave me any fish (5 or so), tho, they were tiny. But action is action  No pictures to show, the mem card in the camera were corrupted 

Michael


----------



## Stripers4Life

MuskieJim said:


> It's figure 8 Phil! (Stripers4Life) He caught his first figure 8 fish on on the same exact bait! AND, to boot, caught a fish on I believe the first or second cast (Phil correct me on this). The fish hit it right at the bank then came back about 20 feet from the boat when it missed the first time. The hollow belly swimbait has an insane dance behind some big blades. You have to rig it correctly though, otherwise you will kill the action. I have been fishing too much lately, I'll get some pics up soon!



That is correct Jim, I casted about 1 ft off shore and it wacked it but missed, then followed it in about 20ft and t-boned it. Since you gave me that bait, mid sept, it has put 4 more fish in the boat and dozens of fish raised. I don't know what is so special about that one, but none of my other 2 dozen spinnerbaits, similar colors, sizes and shapes, (rigged in identical fashion) can get the attention that yours creates. I'd post a picture but last trip out, the bait got hit by a monster and on the way in it broke the bend on my stay lock snap. (thats the third time I've had a stay-loc snap break at the bend, first time from a fish. Fastach from here on out.) I've never seen a bait raise fish and hook up as consistently as that one. It's incredible and unbelievable. It had a silicone skirt, with sparkles and 3d eyes. Blue and Orange with tandem silver willow leaf blades. I'm pissed I lost it. On a side note, I just got my molds and wire in the mail to start making my own. I'll post pics when there done.


----------



## vc1111

Isn't it interesting how every once in a while, you get your hands on a bait that just seem to do everything right for the muskies?


----------



## Stripers4Life

It's absurdly interesting. I for the life of me, can't come up with a combo as good as "the one".


----------



## vc1111

I know what you mean. The original Stubbydude, the actual prototype, is still a fish-catching machine that produces sometimes when nothing else is working. I'm still trying to duplicate the mojo it has.

By the way, I came across another builder with some truly innovative ideas, including some amazing ideas for jigging baits and spoons. I'm going to try to get him to put up some pictures for our Tackle Making forum if I can.


----------



## crittergitter

Vince, is that the young man with the cool wake baits on Muskie First. Those baits are way cool!!!! 

Can't wait to get some wire, blades and such and start putting some spinnerbaits together this winter. Hoping for an airbrush starter kit for Christmas.


----------



## SolarFall

did few protos on the weekend. im almost pleased how they turned out but just almost, lol its a pain in the butt to be a perfectionist. 

the biggest jerkbait i've done so far, this one is 18.5cm long and weighs over 100g









few deeper water crankbaits.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Here's a new 5.5" shad crank I made. One of the first times I used etex and I love the finish compared to devcon.










Here are a few custom painted baits.

Little ernie - orange tiger
Monster shad - casper
AC Shiner 00 - orange
Swim Wizz - walleye


----------



## fishing_marshall

This 38" took a bite of a homemade crank on saturday


----------



## MadMac

Nice. Cool pic. I like the skies look in her eye.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I'd thought I'd post a pic of my buck from this year. He's not great and I probably wouldn't have shot him if I knew my buddy was going to back out on us going to Ohio this week. I shot him chasing a doe through creek funnel at 10 am on 11-01. He was grunting at her like crazy! 8 yd shot, 40 yard recovery.


----------



## Bulldawg

Thats a great buck , your doing better in pa than I am in Ohio . Havent even seen a buck of that size yet this fall. Just a bunch of scrub bucks. Congrats .


----------



## fishing_marshall

The bait I posted a few posts back got ate by this 42" musky yesterday. First time it saw water and two hours into the day gets a fish!


----------



## MadMac

Sweet. Is that WB?


----------



## fishing_marshall

MadMac said:


> Sweet. Is that WB?


Leesville....


----------



## MadMac

Oh OK. The reason I asked was the water color looks the same.


----------



## SolarFall

got off from my lazy ass and did some new deep diving crankbaits. these ones are 5" and weigh around 1.75oz witch should make these babies nice to cast.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Awesome, Love the eyes!! Did you make them yourself?

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Solar,
> 
> Awesome, Love the eyes!! Did you make them yourself?
> 
> MS


yup eyes are also made by me, taxidermy quality eyes seem kinda too steep for my wallet when i can just make my own with fifth of the price and also it kinda adds to the overall awesomeness factor of the lure if you take the extra mile and make your own eyes too


----------



## MadMac

Those are sweet. They would catch muskie here at West Branch for sure.


----------



## vc1111

Get ready to see the work of yet another master lure builder, who has agreed to join us here on "Fired up the airbrush...."

An outstanding builder by the name of Piatu has agreed to share his work with us and I'm certain you're going to enjoy both his mastery of the airbrush and the most unusual and innovative way he has of creating scaling effects on his baits. 

Stand by, you won't want to miss this. Welcome aboard, Piatu!

-Vince


----------



## vc1111

Almost forgot! I hope you all have a GREAT Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks to everyone on this site that has been willing to help me and the other builders get started! Special thanks to Vince for all the tips and support.

Happy Thanksgiving to all,

MS

Just finishing cleaning up the shop before Turkey!!!!


----------



## Piatu

G'evening for all and of course Happy Thanksgiving day.
I and Vince have changed few e-mails lately and he invite to join this forum, but he was talking too much of my skills.

But in fast way (i have to go paint some newest model lures...):

I'm 38 years old fulltime luremaker from Finland and specialized for using diffrent fishskins to my lure models.
Yeah i know Solarfall, btw both of us live in same city at here.


----------



## Piatu

Sorry about this spam, i have to get fast second post


----------



## Piatu

But pics talk more, might someone has saw something earlier..


----------



## Piatu

...more pics...


----------



## Piatu

I hope that spamming will end soon...




























That Frankenstain-serie take little bit more time than normalones:



































And raport from finland ends....

Ask about these i'll try to answer.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Piatu,

Welcome aboard! Your work is AMAZING, would love to hear more about how you do your scale work. I look forward to your future posts.

MS


----------



## Piatu

Few from newets Frankenstain serie....without bibs..







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## muskyslayer96

Piatu,

Those are crazy COOL! Hands down some of the most unique builds I've ever seen!
WOW 

MS


----------



## JamesT

Welcome to the site Piatu! Awesome designs and so realistic looking! 

So you use real fish skin/scales in some of your lures? (like lucky craft does in their realskin pointers)

Love all your lures,especially the ones with the bites missing, the ones with the shallow shad rap style lips (care to explain how you make those lips, the shallow shad raps are among my favorite commercially available cranks), and the "thick spoons" like the old rapala spoons that had balsa in them (do yours have balsa in them?).

WOW!!!


----------



## sonar

Nice,concept!! your minds eye is seeing something all the time,I bet you dream this stuff up at night too,MAYBE,, after an anchovie pizza? VERY-COOL!!! A real great job Piatu. Show us more, when they happen!------------sonar............


----------



## Piatu

JamesT: 
I buy all lips, in here we have quite fine possiblities to choose diffrent lips.I put few pictures from one commercial seller.
Allmost all are fishskin lures, only fer painted ones.
Perch, roach,ruffe, smoked whitefish, smoked arctic char, etc....possiblities are quite lot.

All of these where is towpoint at middle are for icefishing , lotsa diffret plugs and few models "lightened spoons".

Lenghts are mainly ~65-100mm...quite small ones, but enough for salmon, trout perch, zander....


----------



## JamesT

Thanks Piatu!

I think next year I will try using fishskin. I'll keep an eye out for those SSR style lips, but I've yet to see them for sale in the US. Once again, awesome lures!


----------



## sonar

PIATU,may I ask where you call home,tell us a little about yourself?and the fishing you enjoy, I can see you have an understanding of nature, by the detail & patience you employ in your really neat lures, I as well as the other guys here enjoy your artistry,so do share with us if you would. -----------sonar........... (edit) SO---I scrolled down a little further in this post to your earlier post to find.........you talking of your whereabouts , and there it is ! A short bio. & the answers to my post! Well,ah EXCUSE ME,MY FAULT ,for not reading back far enough. Carry-on Piatu, ,don't mind me,just enjoying the holidays!!! I'll be standing by,and a good-day to you,Sir!! ..........AND.......... THANKS VINCE!!! for you urging Piatu,to let us see this his works,this is very cool!! ----------Vince............


----------



## SolarFall

cool to see other Finn's here heh and even cooler to see one from my home town. 
have been too busy with other stuff so i really havent had much time to do lures but i did do this custom pike crank bait for a customer who just said, do what ever you want, so this is what i came up with. that has been a good color in the past for pike so i figured better do something familliar and something that will surely work and not go crazy with some weird color combination and still make it look "cool" even though the color here is very basic. 
ohh yeah and im personally really digging the overall shape of the bait, i will probably make more of those in the near future


----------



## vc1111

Solar that last bait you posted was a departure from your usual. It has beautiful natural colors this time instead of the very vibrant colors you often employ. I see can you paint in either style and do them both very well. Is that a metal lip on this one? Please keep posting your work! I enjoy looking at every single one of your baits and admire them all.

I also find it very interesting that you two are from the same area. Do you guys have something special in your water that creates all that talent???

As to Piatu's work...

The first bait at the top of his posts show a different way of applying dots. There are a lot of fine nuances in his paint style that you notice and I was really captured by his work. There are two baits in post 1607 that are on the top right and the top left of the frame that employ an almost "crackled, flip-flop, foiled color" effect. They appear to be foiled and crackled at the same time. Amazing!

His metal spoons appear to have a scrimshaw pattern etched onto them and the patterns have a certain unique style to them. You've got to love that! Very cool stuff.

The jigging spoons are eye candy for anyone who ices fishes. I would love to try them all out for some of those hog walleyes in the Bay of Quinte in Canada. I have often thought about trying to build some jigging spoons and lures similar to a jigging Rapala, but this guy has just flat mastered them.

The idea of use actual fish skins for scales? Well, I've heard of it before, but I've not seen it executed so well. As you can see from his pictures, he has a method that works and clearly he nails it when he uses it.

And how cool are the baits with the bite out of 'em!???!!! Again, very realistic looking and extremely well done. They look like the bait fish was bitten moments ago! One almost expects to see the gills moving and an occasional death twitch. Notice also that one of them has a metal lip with that scrimshaw effect to finish it off. This is _nothing less than art_. 

Since many of those who regularly visit this forum and this thread have acquired the equipment and have begun painting baits in various paint patterns, I figured Piatu's work might inspire them as much as it inspired me. 

I also enjoyed looking at the interesting lip configurations available to him and the way he employs them in his work.

Thanks, Piatu. I hope you continue to come back here and post your baits. It will be VERY interesting to watch your progress and see what you might design next.


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Solar that last bait you posted was a departure from your usual. It has beautiful natural colors this time instead of the very vibrant colors you often employ. I see can you paint in either style and do them both very well. Is that a metal lip on this one? Please keep posting your work! I enjoy looking at every single one of your baits and admire them all.
> 
> I also find it very interesting that you two are from the same area. Do you guys have something special in your water that creates all that talent???
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of use actual fish skins for scales? Well, I've heard of it before, but I've not seen it executed so well. As you can see from his pictures, he has a method that works and clearly he nails it when he uses it.



thanks mate, i dont know if thats a "departure from usual" since i dont post all of my lures here only the pretty ones the lip is done from the same material as piatu lip collection pic he posted earlier the difference is that i make my own from sheets of propionate plastic, i just prefer it that way. btw its a really nice material work with, even the thick one. its easy to cut and it has a certain degree of flexibility on it but it does not brake easilly and if you want you can sand the sides with some water sanding paper and dip the lip to acetone and it comes out clear as glass. 

over here using actual fish has been done from pretty much since there has been guys making commercial baits. i've done few baits with that method in the past and it does require some time to do it properly so that end result will look good. but to guys like piatu it seems to be pretty effortless


----------



## Piatu

Thanks Vince again.

Like can see most of my lures are skin covered, pretty hard to make, but easy to paint. Not common lures at here, but all guys know that these can made and these we use in fishing at here. They are tools, not to fishermans showcase.
And in my think: First lures are maked from fishkins from long long time ago, so i think that i'll try to compare old basic style to modern fisherman against this time plastic/massschinesebulkshit.
I still carve/make all of my bodies at my own.



There are few ones witch i have maked to special orders or to my own joy. Like etched and these new Frankenstain-serie. Only for fisherman and try to find my own limits and try to play imagination and try to compare these to my another passion, jewellery making.

At finland we have lotsa really good luremakers and competition is quite hard between us, but it can see in our products.

I have under work new Frankenstain witch can use for fishing and something is allready in drying, so spamming will continue at here .:devil:


----------



## rjbass

Piatu,

Very unique style, love it! Lip configuration is nice too....Great stuff!!!

Rod


----------



## Piatu

Basic set, 75mm:










First is made in finnish (Lota lota), i think that is only fish in finland witch belongs same gender than cod.

And rest 2 are smoked arctic char and roach.


----------



## Pikopath

Nice lures Piatu. The fish youre referring to is called burbot in English (Lake in Swedish and Norwegian)

Michael


----------



## Piatu

Little bro' of Frankenstein called Frankie and these can use for fishing:








By piatu at 2010-12-01

Next summer i gonna catch pike one of Frankie. ;D


----------



## Piatu

Normal lures time to time:









By piatu at 2010-12-08

About 150mm long lightened spoon. Skin from whitefish.


----------



## vc1111

The whitefish skin on that last one is particularly realistic. How do you prepare the skins to use on a bait? How do you apply them?


----------



## Piatu

Basically i take skin from fish , let all scales on it and take all flesh pieces away.

Let it dry over night between newspaper or similar, under weight.

Glue skin to body and base varnish, little paint and top varnish.


----------



## bowhunter29

I'm pretty sure that's about as realistic as it gets. Very nice job!

jeremy


----------



## Piatu

Few days ago i got some very fine looking percehes, skins dont deed to paint much:









By Piatu at 2010-12-11









By Piatu at 2010-12-11

And i have drying some grayling and trout skins.


----------



## SolarFall

very nice lookin "salmon" wobblers piatu.

fired up my iwata yet again and this is what i came up with this time.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Beautiful work. You got talent.


----------



## Piatu

Trout and grayling in lightened spoons and plugs:









By piatu at 2010-12-15


----------



## Pikopath

Fins are sick 
Great wotk both of you.

Michael


----------



## sir fishalot

seeing alot of great pics of custom lures with over 1000 posts. i am looking for a crankbait. a friend fished tournament last season and winner was using a custom crankbait that would backup on a pause.cranking in front of pads his bait would backup into the pads.everyone was fishing the same pad field,but his crank was getting better results. i would like to find this type of bait.


----------



## vc1111

Piatu and Solar, keep em coming! Great work!

Sir fishalot, send a pm to rjbass and let him know what you're looking for. He makes some of the finest crankbaits you'll find anywhere.


----------



## All Eyes

HOLY $#!+ Vince!!! You weren't kidding about this guys work! Absolutely awesome finishes. The scale work is exceptional and those Frankentstein's are just too cool! keep those pics coming in. Love em!


----------



## puterdude

WOW what work,man that's talent!


----------



## vc1111

I figured everyone might enjoy his work, All Eyes. I wish some of the others would keep posting their work also. Its interesting to watch how it can change over time as they try new things and practice what they enjoy.

I'm finally getting back into the basement myself. I'm about done hunting for the year, so its time to ice fish and build baits again. 

I've made a few minor improvements in shop and I've started some carving for 2011. It's been too cold out to try to paint, but maybe the temperatures will moderate a little in the new few weeks. That sub-25 degree stuff is nasty.

Over the course of this year, I bought a few new tools at garage sales here and there. Not sure how they'll fit into what I'm doing but for the investment, I'm sure I'll find a way to put them to work. Having had a chance to try them very much as of yet, but I'm hoping they'll be a good addition to what I already have. 

I also noticed a few bargains on compressors and air brushses too at the garage sales I came across in 2010. I bought an old Paasche in good working condition for a very reasonable price. I don't think I'll use all that frequently, but I couldn't pass it up. I didn't need any of the compressors I saw, but there are some bargains our there if you look hard enough.


----------



## SolarFall

heh common guys post some of your lures, other wise this is gonna turn into a "finn fest" 
some of my latest crank baits + that cisco styled deepdiver


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Cool baits, I really like the new striped pattern they look NICE.

Vince, awesome to hear you are back in the shop, I always look forward to seeing your posts and new stuff!

For me, I've overhauled the shop and it now can get a toasty 70 degrees in mere minutes. I started shaping some wood yesterday before friends showed, and after a long semester it felt good to get back at it. here is my latest, a gift for my father-in -Law (I know I posted it earlier), but this is the finished product. He loved it and I had a lot of fun building it. I plan on making more in the future, they make great gifts 

Happy Holidays and I wish all a productive building season.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## vc1111

Solar, those are sharp. The top two are my favorites. 

MS, that was just the coolest idea for a gift. I love the idea of what you mounted them on too. I'll be he loved it.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Been a while, but I'm back. Busy, busy, busy. Moving soon. 

Here's my first crack at a largemouth scheme. I goofed on the lateral line a bit. Next one will be a bit finer and blurred. A little color work also.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Some other stuff

Got a few descent pike on this big ole 3oz spinner with matching body and blades.










Made these for someone at work as an Xmas gift for her father. 










And some colorful craw repros and originals


----------



## Pikopath

A couple of new ones, I painted them in december, and finally dug out the drying wheel yesterday. Only 1 coat of clear, as of yet.


















These were among some leftover blanks I had, hope to get to the woodshop soon and make a bigger batch. Will re-post these with the others I made when they 100% done.

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

sweet stuff michael 

i havent been too active lately in making lures usually im always doing atleast something. anyways i had this unfinished body lying around and i decided to modify it lil bit and give it a nice glitter base. this is my first attempt on a tail bait, and really i cant see no reason why a hungry pike would not want to grab this one and add it to its collections  cant wait for spring


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Gave a pike scheme a shot last night


----------



## Pikopath

SF; nice as susual.
Downriver, that pike I like! May I ask which greencolor you had as base? 

Michael


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Pikopath said:


> SF; nice as susual.
> Downriver, that pike I like! May I ask which greencolor you had as base?
> 
> Michael



It's a custom blended color I use as a base or in most natural schemes and cammo. It's green screaming to be tan.


----------



## Nikster

You guys amaze me with your ART WORK. Just can't get over the way dem'dere lures look.

And I do mean just that. WORKS OF ART.

Nik,


----------



## Pikopath

Downriver Tackle said:


> It's a custom blended color I use as a base or in most natural schemes and cammo. It's green screaming to be tan.


The old pike color I made, is a very popular color here, but I really liked your color for a natural pike look. I will try to mix and match (being colorblind, makes this even more fun)

Michael


----------



## Charly

Some amazing paint work Must be nice to have the ability some of you have just incredible


----------



## Piraaja

Hi, I`m a beginner lure maker and following this thread is to blame for that you guys are the sourse of endless inspiration.


----------



## MadMac

In anticipation of Vince posting some of his newest creations I thought it might be a good time to check on last years results. I personally caught 33 muskies of at least 30" last year in Ohio. I got a little lax on record keeping during one part of the season or the MAL program lost some of the info, not sure which so there are a couple fish that I'm not sure as to what lure they bit. What I do know is that at least 21 of the 33 were caught on FatFinger's Baits. 

First up is the Rocketshad in Albino Shad. This amazing lure caught 16 muskie with an average length of 39.7" including a 51" and two pike that were 37" and 38".










I only ran this next bait 2 or 3 times as my mission was to give Vince some feedback on it. This Flatshad produced a nice 37".









Next up the Threadfin Shads. I have an Ambertiger and an Albino. They are great for getting a little deeper when the situation dictates. The amber tiger landed a 38", 39", and my youngest daughter Alex's biggest so far that was 35". The Albino produced a 43". I didn't run it as often due to the color being so close to the Rocketshad that was usually on the other rod. lol

















The year started out great but by August it was so hot the fishing turned off. I caught a fish on August 1st and didn't get another one until September 30th. Only 4 fish this last Fall. Hopefully this Summer will be milder and the fish will stay on a more traditional pattern.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Hey Vince, did you ever get to mess around with those pearls I sent you? I put those eyes to good use and amazed a few customers.


----------



## JIG

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Piraaja

Piatu said:


> Basically i take skin from fish , let all scales on it and take all flesh pieces away.
> 
> Let it dry over night between newspaper or similar, under weight.
> 
> Glue skin to body and base varnish, little paint and top varnish.


Piatu I really love your fish skin lures. Is it hard to get the skin to stick to the body and how do you eaven out the gaps on the back and the belly?


----------



## vc1111

MadMac, you really had a fine year of fishing in 2010! I'm glad you enjoyed the baits and I hope they serve you well again this year. I'm getting eager to get out there again and try some new things. If you did that well with the Rocket Shad, I can't wait to see what you'll do with the Flatshads, especially the Jumbos versions I'm working on. I'm still tweaking the diving lip and I'm trying some other stuff on them, that I've not tried before.

For 2011, I have a new pull bait design. It's a lot of fun to build and I'm already experimenting with changing the weighting and line tie location. I've also tried some new wood. I've managed to get my hands on some hardwood from Malaysia. Not sure what the stuff is called but it is some very tough stuff and not the easiest wood I've ever worked with. Not sure what I'll call this new one, but I have high hopes for it. So far, I've built it in three different types of wood and weighted it two different way. I'll be testing it again as soon as we get a break in the weather.

I've got about a dozen baits on deck now including about 6 different baits for casting. It's been cold out there in the paint shop so I'm waiting for at least a little break in the weather but I'm looking forward to painting again. I had a nice break during bow season but now its time to make some sawdust as luredaddy once said. 

Its funny how you fall into patterns over the years. It seems like I really enjoy building the most at certain times of year. The spring is definitely my favorite time to paint and work at the finish bench. Winter, usually after Christmas and New Years is when I seem to do quite a bit of cutting, carving and sealing. I prefer to make one bait at time, but sometimes I'll start 6 or 7 and walk them all through the dozen or so steps it takes to prep them for paint. 

Downriver, I did use an awful lot of the pearls you sent me and I really enjoyed using them. There were several colors that really pop. I recall seeing the work you did with them and that stuff was amazing. I wished you'd post more of your stuff. 

Paitu, Pikopath, and Solar Fall both keep throwing down one fine bait after another and I enjoy sitting with a cup of coffee in the morning and examining each of the baits they've post here. Its interesting to me how you can see differences in styles of building on a regional basis. The European baits seem to have their own unique characteristics and I often wonder if they see a certain style in ours. I also wonder how long it will take for the two styles of building and paint to begin to blue. In a way, I believe they have already started blending together which is very cool, if you think about it. The internet has brought together all of the planet's workbenches.

I also find Jeremy's baits to be cutting edge stuff. The idea of using snakeskin on baits is right up there with Paitu's use of real fish skin to achieve a new look. You have to admire that kind of innovation and if you've ever built anything in the way of fishing lures, you can see how much patience it must take for these guys to get them to look as seamless and flawless as they do. 

It's hard not to wonder what we'll see introduced next as time rolls on. I feel very blessed to have seen some amazing innovations in tackle in my time. Some of the reels out there now rival some of the older fine watches people use to wear as far as intricacy and craftsmanship. The newer longer rods we can easily get now make casting a lot easier, which is a welcome relief for people who love to cast. The newer boats with all the clever storage and comfortable seats, the GPS, color display electronics, and on and on. And of course, there are the advances in baits we throw down. Everything from color to action to materials, so much has improved and made our experiences on the waters so much better.

Life gets crazy, but fishing is always a place to go where we can all better understand things and each other. Fishing is good.:G


----------



## Downriver Tackle

vc1111 said:


> Downriver, I did use an awful lot of the pearls you sent me and I really enjoyed using them. There were several colors that really pop. I recall seeing the work you did with them and that stuff was amazing. I wished you'd post more of your stuff.


 Thanks. Glad you liked them. I'll be getting a few more pearl colors shortly. I'm also getting bulk glow pigments soon to play around with, including a 10 hour purple glow! Will be sprayable if needed be. I'll send some samples to work your majic with.

I'll be posting lots of stuff here shortly. It's painting season again!


----------



## Pikopath

My latest, a few which are headed to the US.








I cant serve you a cup of coffee Vince 
But I feel very much the same way as you, I love to sit and watch all the fine craftsmen on here and other places. I often go back in this thread, and look at the "old" baits everyone has posted. And one of my biggest inspirations I find on Reeses Country Store flickr gallery of HR's.
Oh well better hit the sack.

Michael


----------



## Downriver Tackle

A few other pics I dug up since my absence

Some old Heddon repros










Repro of a Lake St.Clair Muskie favorite. Called the $9 perch because it was $9 for a custom paint job back 10+ years ago. 










Repro of another St.Clair Muskie favorite. 










Repro of another St.Clair Muskie favorite. 










Custom scheme of a blood red craw in Virginia. The guy swept his local tourneys there in brackish water with this scheme on various bodies. 










A frog scheme 










This is an anniversary lure. I painted my first lures for the annual Sping Valley Illinois walleye opener 10 years ago. Blended the old pink/pearl goto scheme with colors and holographics that have worked well also as the fishery evolved. 










Repros of one of the hottest schemes around. Hot Steel. 










My more effective version of Lights out. DT lights.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

After seeing all the work done on here I finely tried a little some thing new.A more natchrel patern these are my first atemps at it. All the info one can get on here is great.Thanks to you all


----------



## Piraaja

Hope you don`t mind me posting a few photos of my humble beginnings.

After finding this thread I embarked on a Journey to create my first wooden lure armed with a swizz army knife and a piece of sandpaper Didn`t exactly come out as I imagined it would, but a beginning never the less.










Just having fun with markers and spray paint










More cans of spray paint



















Finally got an airbrush, but discovered that its impossible to get airbrush paints here in Estonia. So I had to paint with some model paints that I found from a local hobby shop, unfortunately these where the only metallic colors they had










And still waiting for the airbrush paints that I ordered from US to arrive...


----------



## vc1111

Very clean paint work, DT. I love that Lights Out pattern. That is one I've not seen before.

And now I've got to put on another pot of coffee for Michael's stuff. That second one down is my favorite.

Mark, you've got it going on there, brother. Post more!


----------



## SolarFall

hey fellas heres something new from me, not really anything revolutionary i know, but atleast i had fun painting some new patters for my tackle box  
hehe witch is getting quite full.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

DT if you don't mind me asking how do you achieve the blueish color on the backs for the hot steel.I have ben playing around and just cant find it.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1146926]DT if you don't mind me asking how do you achieve the blueish color on the backs for the hot steel.I have ben playing around and just cant find it.[/quote]


It's a pigment I used in a project to develop a paint for a special edition Accura back in 1999. I kept the leftover pigment.  Sat on my shelf rarely used until I first saw the Hot Steel, and said Ah-ha!, I know how they did that color. LOL

Not sure if the pigment is available to the general public or not, but there should be a paint for an Accura in 2000 or 2001 that matches. I know prices have come down quite a bit since, but at the time, the pigment was around $1200 per kilogram!


----------



## Piatu

Same old stuff fo ice:








By piatu at 2011-01-28









By piatu at 2011-01-30


----------



## vc1111

What a great looking line up of choices for ice fishing! I can see a number of them that would probably do a number on the fish on our local waters.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

DT thanks for the info.But my skill is not that good yet to mess around with auto paint. still doing the createx thing lol It dos seem to get a little boring only using water base paint.I guess it's time to learn some more lol


----------



## Downriver Tackle

You can still venture into the automotive world with waterbased paints. If you can find dry pearl pigments, they spray just fine mixed into Auto Air clear base and you can get some very cool effects trying different pearls over different colored bases. The combinations are endless!


----------



## Piatu

Fast picture from my drying-/trash-rack.
Perch, roach and burbot heading tomorrow to Canada via Germany...parcel will takes few more lures from there.










By piatu at 2011-02-01


----------



## SolarFall

those last ones looks killer piatu.. heres something new from me.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful work guys, this is an amazing thread

MS


----------



## vc1111

That is some fine work; I agree with you, MS. 

I get a kick out of stopping in here and seeing what you guys have been working on. I have finally gotten about a dozen baits up and running.

I'm also going to start building the new Gizzard Shad I designed and tested last fall. I'll post some pictures of the final product as soon as I get a chance. It is a new profile and I'm excited about what it produced in the way of muskies from about mid-summer and thereafter. It has the profile of a mature gizzard shad and because of that the lip design allows for some latitude. I'll be offering it to my old customers first, but I'll be building it regularly. I'm also building a number of the new 8.5 inch Flatshads along with some 4 3/4 inch Flatshads, which should be a great Spring bait at West Branch or any of our clearer lakes. I'll post those in the next few weeks also. 

I built a few for my box too, including the new jerk bait, which I haven't named yet, and one of my ********** in gold hues with a pastel pearl body for casting at Pymatuning. 

Despite all the ice out there all over Ohio right now, I'm really looking forward to the 2011 fishing season. I did manage to get out ice fishing a couple of times on private property for blue gills and that was a lot of fun. I spent an afternoon with my buddy, Bulldawg, and we jerked some very hefty blue gills through the ice. The one particular place we fished happens to have inordinately large blue gills and that really makes it a lot of fun because you know that when you catch one, it is easily going to be big enough to clean. There is something about catching those blue gills that connects me with my first ever fishing trips with my father when I was a young boy. I thought about him a lot during those few trips this winter and it made me miss him. I used to clean all the fish and take them straight over to him so we could talk fishing for a while and he could have some fresh fish for dinner the next day. It wasn't the same this year knowing that I wouldn't be making my delivery of fresh fillets for him when the day was done.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

A few recent refurbs/repaints.


----------



## st.slippy

Solar, those baits are gorgeous. I really like a lot of your other lure patterns, but those are really works of art.

Downriver, that purple and green is sweet. I like some of the creative combos you think up


----------



## Downriver Tackle

st.slippy said:


> Solar, those baits are gorgeous. I really like a lot of your other lure patterns, but those are really works of art.
> 
> Downriver, that purple and green is sweet. I like some of the creative combos you think up


 Thanks, but it's the fish that tell me what those weird combos should be. LOL For the last few years, I've been taking input from people of colors that worked through the year on Erie. Certain colors that always seemed to work with other colors in combos. Then I mash them together for a house bait the following year. For 2010, it seemed that flo green and purple were the standout colors throughout the year. Chartreuse seemed to always be in the mix too. And spots are in. Thus, the birth of the Green Goblin.  Should be KILLER on Erie in 2011.


----------



## Piatu

Couple of new lightened versions.
Lenghts are similar than earlier, but rear profile lotsa diffrent.









By piatu at 2011-02-08









By piatu at 2011-02-08


----------



## MadMac

Piatu, those are really nice. How long are they? How do you fish them? Ice fishing/vertical jigging? Do you add a treble hook in the middle?


----------



## Piraaja

As my uncle in law went ice fishing last week I jumped at an opportunity to score some fish skin and try Piatus lure making techniqe. He broght back some nice roach too but all of them had scale damage so I went with perch.


----------



## Piatu

MadMac said:


> Piatu, those are really nice. How long are they? How do you fish them? Ice fishing/vertical jigging? Do you add a treble hook in the middle?


Lenghts are 80mm and 95mm , weights are ~13-15/~15-17g and usually treble to belly.

Mainly for icefishing for zander/perches/trout, but i use these at boat too.


----------



## JIG

The open hooks look like they would hold better than some of the orig ones. Loose less fish!


----------



## SolarFall

im back with some new toys  not for me though these are customer stuff that few guys wanted me to do and i had some free time and though what the heck i have nothing better to do so i conjured these up. i call them baby pike vol2 since the model is lil bit tweaked from my competition lure that i did for a Finish fishing site 6 months ago. also the original pain job is lil bit tweaked from the original one. 
the jerkbaits are 18cm and weigh lil over 100g 
the jointed is floating and weighs lil over 80g


----------



## muskyslayer96

SF,

Those are SWEET

Very nice.

MS


----------



## rjbass

Real nice...

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

Heres a first for me. Im sure our Finland friends recognize this type of wobbler 








Gpnna glue in the lip and then clearcoat the little bastard.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

More great stuff from Solar and Pikopath! Great patterns.

I attended the Butler show this weekend and enjoyed meeting up with some old friends and talking with all the builders. Its always fun to see that much musky gear in one place. I'm working on a new color called Bronze Tiger for 2011 and I'm going to roll out the new Fatfingers Gizzard Shad which I began testing in early 2010. I'll post a few pictures of it later when I get things in the wood shop under way. Larry fished the Gizzard Shad last year and caught a few nice ones on days when the fishing was tough. I tried a few different lip patterns and finally before the season was just about over, I settled on one that gave the action I was looking for.

I also started a few baits for my personal tackle box, including a few just for Lake Milton. Milton is a body of water that I find very mysterious because it has both the main lake and the river area to fish. Both can produce at times, yet sometimes only one area or the other will give up the muskies.

I also stopped at Fur Feather and Fin (or is it Feather Fin and Fur?) in central Ohio. I was in the area and decided to see what's new at that giant outdoor's store. I walked out with a Diawa line counter reel to match the one I bought about 3 years ago. If you've not tried a line counter reel, I encourage you to do so. The confidence factor is higher at all times when you KNOW where lure is running in the water column while trolling. The Diawa 27L has a nice loud line out clicker too, which is a big plus. When you get a strike, that clicker gets your attention. Its been know to wake me out of a sound sleep when Larry is driving the boat.

Larry talked all the way home from the Butler show about how he should not have gone because it put him back in the "musky" mode and he'll be distracted until the season starts...and then he'll be even more distracted. I have to admit that the Butler show put me back in the mindset too. This year I'd like to try at least one new body of water and at the same time, I'm hoping that Leesville is more consistent for us. I really enjoy the trips to Leesville. The drive is very pleasant the scenery there is one of Ohio's best. I'm definitely going to plan some time off to fish a three of four day 'bender' there this year...camp in the boat, muskies all day, catfish all night. Venison burgers on the grill, with salt and pepper, onions, mustard, green peppers and a shot of horse radish for good measure. Coffee from the old metal pot in the morning and a quick swim too cool off in the afternoon. Cast a bit, troll a bit, keep the Ipod fired up all day long. Makes you feel like a kid again. Oh, geez, I can't wait!


----------



## MadMac

Vince, this fever is starting to make me twitch. lol Now I'm hungry too. Glad the misses is making dinner.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

That pike scheme is AWESOME!!!


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince,

It was great meeting you at the Butler show on Saturday. I wish we would've had more time to talk but things were pretty busy. I also enjoyed meeting Larry. He is a gem, no wonder you like to fish with him so much! 

It was also great to meet Cutt'em Jack. We both share a big passion for bow hunting and we talked for a few minutes about the past season. 

It was a pleasure meeting all of the great guys at the show including the vendors. It was a great weekend.

jeremy


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Heres the latest pattern I'm most proud of....still learnin'....









Sorry I missed you at the Butler show Vince, I was hoping to meet you finally. Did you go at all? I was there with my buddy Joel M. from the MMA.


----------



## vc1111

Shutup, that is a beautiful pattern. Looks like you did a pretty complicated scale job on it too. Great work! I was at the show and I'm sorry I didn't run into you there. I was there with Cutt Em Jack and my fishing buddy, Larry. 

I really enjoyed talking with Jeremy and seeing his snakeskin baits first hand. Wow, are they nice. The pictures do NOT do them justice. The work is super clean and the baits are more than fairly priced. It was very interesting to see his rods first hand too. Talk about quality craftsmanship. 

I wish we had shows every weekend in the winter! Would sure make the time pass.


----------



## Musky Lip

let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Musky Lip

How do I make the pics smaller?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

musky lip I don't know how to make the pic's smaller but you do nice work


----------



## Musky Lip

Thanks Big Mark. I haven't been doing this very long, but what I have done I've enjoyed very much. My wife may say I enjoy it too much!... I think I am addicted. Better than hanging out at the bar I guess.


----------



## SolarFall

those are some sweet looking jerkbaits you have there musky lip.
btw this is how you can resize your pics in windows. open the picture with paint, select resize( you can select pixel size or percentage that you want to degrease your pic) and voila you have resized your picture more suitable for forums and such.


----------



## jerkin

I find it easiest to post all my pictures on photobucket or webshots then attach the links here but if you want to resize and are running windows XP this is the easiest resizer I have ever found, http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx. Scroll down the page and on the right you will see "image resizer" download that and when you right click on any picture it will give you the option to resize. It's a very small program and has a couple different sizes to choose from but only works on XP.


----------



## Musky Lip

I used resizepic.com. It was very easy to use. Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## puterdude

Nice job resizing.


----------



## Piatu

Little playing at one boring day.

Keychain for summer cottage, lenght ~110mm. I hope that gulls dont steal it.









By piatu at 2011-02-27


----------



## Musky Lip

sweet! now can you make one for me?


----------



## MadMac

Nice Piatu. That would be nice to have for a boat key as long as you make sure it floats.


----------



## Piatu

MadMac said:


> Nice Piatu. That would be nice to have for a boat key as long as you make sure it floats.


Body from pine wood, without any weighting, must to float


----------



## vc1111

That is one great looking key chain!


----------



## All Eyes

This thread just keeps getting better all the time. This is great stuff!


----------



## Pikopath

Another small batch from me, these are going to a danish shop, the first shop order I have accepted, I hate being tied up...









Michael


----------



## Piatu

Spring is coming......









By piatu at 2011-03-06


----------



## SolarFall

arms race for spring pike continues, damn my casting arm is seriously starting to twich and cant wait for the new season to begin. i was looking at my tackle box a week ago and realized that i dont have any fat bodied jerkbaits, so naturally my mind started working again and before i knew it i was holding these 2 new jerkbaits in my hand. they are 12.5 cm long and weigh 67g. the more natural shad color is wayyy more cooler when your holding it in your hand, i almost feel sorry for it cos im sure the pikes will tear it to shreads


----------



## DanCampbell

Vince,
Love the third one down in "Glowing Green" on page 38, it looks electric.
Dan


----------



## spinnerbayt

Awesome thread guys, just awesome!


----------



## SolarFall

i've got more  these are made for a pike angler why perviously bough some of my lures and since they had worked so well he ordered some new colors, i hope he likes these ones too. the place where he fishes is very shallow so he wanted them to be shallow runners and suspending or close to that so thats what i did.


----------



## Pikopath

Whats up with you fins? Wheter its salmon baits, icefishing or pikebaits you seem to turn out fantastic work over and over.
Muskylip; I really like the shape/profile of your gliders, and I really like the last 2 colorschemes.
Until next batch...

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Dan, and welcome to the forum!

Piatu and Solar, your last few baits have been remarkable. :good:


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys i made some customer work to a guy from norway, he gave me free hands to do what ever i wanted with the baits so this is what i came up with. im esp impressed how the "lake smelt" crankbait came out, it looks wayy more cooler when your actually holding it in your hand.. 
btw more pics can be found from my blog if anyone is interested http://solarfallbaits.blogspot.com/


----------



## MadMac

Nice Solar. I really like that top one.


----------



## jerkin

Solarfall, I've got to say there is some real talent on this board but you are hands down one of my favorite builders. I love looking at your stuff, the detail is unreal. All the little things make a huge difference, from the carving to the beveled lips and the incredible paint jobs. I was just looking at the frankenstein baits that Piatu did, you Fins make some amazing lures.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys for the last comments  anyways i got something new to show again, these ones went to a swedish guy.


----------



## Musky Lip

needs work but overall not too bad...


----------



## bowhunter29

Nothing wrong with that!

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96

Here are a couple of new Muskie baits, for the first 60 degree day of the year here in WI!
Tested them today and with the exception of the "beast" that needed a little tuning all swam great.

The peanut swimmer has a custom made teaser tail from Stevel


MS


----------



## muskyslayer96

Musky Lip- Beautiful Crappie pattern!!

Solarfall- what can I say, your stuff is crazy cool

Pikopath, Love the new patterns, some of the cleanest work consistantly...Nice.

Piatu- Amazing!!

Love the work here, very inspirational, thanks for posting!

MS


----------



## Piatu

Lightened spoons 50/65/75mm lenghts with perch and roach skin:









By piatu at 2011-03-20

And 75mm/18-20g,simply way with pearl and paint:









By Piatu at 2011-03-21


----------



## SolarFall

piatu those spoons are sooooo pretty, seriously my mouth is watering cos of the sexy picture 

some new stuff from me. these are made for finnish pike anglers who asked me to make something pretty for them. this is what i came up for them. i really love the arctic char jerkbait, i think that has to be my best fish imitation so far. 



















i think pink is a sexy manly color what do you guys think ?


----------



## Musky Lip

Beautiful paint jobs as usual!


----------



## Piatu

These aren't usual lures to me, but i have to make one example to one finnish fishing magazine.Tomorrow one journalist will came to make little article about me and skinned lures.

150mm long from pike's skin:









By piatu at 2011-03-31


----------



## SolarFall

uhh uhhh mention me too in the article hehe  the pike skin looks pretty wicked on that lightened spoon btw


----------



## Basschamp167

Muskyslayer, 
Are those lips aluminum or stainless steel? And how did you cut them?
Thanks!


----------



## muskyslayer96

BassChamp,

The lips are stainless, I cut them with aviation snips, grind down the edges and buff with a buffing wheel. I like them because of the tuning ability.

MS


----------



## Piatu

Couple to Islure's plastic body.
Roachskin.
Body ~75mm, with lip 120mm.Weight 28g and maybe this model have best rattle what i have ever hear 









By piatu at 2011-04-02


----------



## SolarFall

got some new stuff....yes i know again???  anyways not much to say about these, though i'd do few glitter based bodies for the up comming pike season. they are they are 2.5oz and 5.9inch long


----------



## Pikopath

Can't let the fins rule this board  
Heres my last batch from the kitchen









Michael


----------



## Piraaja

Something from my part of the world, getting better each time


----------



## SolarFall

hey michael those are really wicked colours the middle one esp is soooo yummy

some new colours from me, if im not gonna catch anything with these then i must be doing something wrong


----------



## Piatu

Same old stuff:









By piatu at 2011-04-17

Lenghts from 50 to 75mm and weight from 7 to 20g


----------



## vc1111

New spark plugs for my Honda 4 cycle motor = $22

New oil filter .......................................... = $6

Gallon of 10/30 ......................................= $14

The beginning of an brand new season of muskie fishing = priceless

.....................and so it begins.


----------



## gunnr

Unfortunately gas is also going to be "priceless"! Looking forward to your reports. Good luck Vince.


----------



## Piatu

Maybe not so usual one.....

110mm long, covered skin from siberian sturgeon. Wonderful shape, but awful to skin it from fish.


----------



## Pikopath

I think I have to invent a new word for Piatu: Finsane!
I dug the boat out from storage yesterday, and the engine isnt running, priceless, I guess not.
There goes the holidays.

Michael


----------



## WillyB2

Well its taken me almost 3 weeks to read this thread and reread some of it and I really can't think of a word that describes the talent that is on display here. Incredible doesn't due it service!! If I end up with lures that look half as good as some of these then I will be one pleased fisherman.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Spent the day in the shop (finally), felt good to get a couple finished. They look better than the pics, layed a base coat down of a new interference pearl-blue paint, I really like. Hard to tell from the pics, but in the right light it has a cool blue hue to it 

My first Flaptail, I love them!!

Thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

Very nice! I like the glitter finishes.


----------



## Piatu

Playing with sturgeons...








By piatu at 2011-04-23

This skin have large possibilities from basic lure to real specific gifts.


----------



## SolarFall

i've been busy again  made these for a pike angler who wanted couple of shallow crankbaits and me to slim down an older model i had. i guess they came out pretty nice


----------



## tdunford

Hello Everyone, I'm new to this forum and this is my first thread. I am starting to get into airbrushing lures and the quality of your guys' work from all the great photos in this thread really is amazing I must admit!

I currently have a cheap airbrush and I'm wanting to upgrade. I was wondering what kind of airbrush setups you experienced guys are using and would recommend for me? I am a fast learner and am a very experienced fly tyer and am now venturing off into lure making. If you guys could please let me know what airbrush models you'd recommend that doesn't cost an arm and leg but one that does get the job done well, while also being able to do those detailed work shown on many of the great lures in this thread, then that would be wonderful. Thanks for your help,

Terry Dunford


----------



## vc1111

Looking into the Iwata brushes. Try the HP series. I think you'll be glad you did.

I have three Iwatas and I'll be buying another this year. They are a quality tool and will automatically improve your work by giving you the control you need to do the things you're trying to do.

I'm just now venturing back into the shop after a long lay off period. I have a few baits started and a few completed. I did manage to complete a new prototype and I'm pumped up about it. 

I'll try to post a few pictures in the next few days.

I'm just now getting the boat ready, having bought new plugs, oil change stuff, etc. I also bought new wheel bearings although replacing them now might be premature...but I'd rather do it early than too late. 

I think we'll hit Pymatuning first.


----------



## Piraaja

Got my Createx colors last week and went right to work on some prop bait bodies, that have been piling up.

Vince I cant wait to see your new stuff, don`t keep us waiting too long


----------



## vc1111

They say that one day it will stop raining.



















Its getting harder every day to believe them, isn't i?

But I'm trying to go about getting things ready anyway. Changed the oil in the boat, drained out the gear oil in the lower unit and put in some fresh stuff, and popped in the new spark plugs. Next I'll go through all the tackle inside and see what's what. 

For now the waters at all the lakes are too high for my tastes and way too muddy for the better fishing. 

The rains will end. I wish everyone a great season on the waters this year. I hope we all have an enjoyable, memorable year.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Hey guys,

I assume this won't count for a trophy but I wanted to share. The season opened this morning in WI. The first time I have been able to test any of my new plugs with hooks on them, so I went to the river to tune the new baits up. First cast with my new custom "Bluestreak" flaptail and bang 
I gentleman that lives across the street from the river came over when I pulled up and was inquiring about the baits,"never seen any like that before", so I explained that I make them, casted out and bang.
Now mind you, no tape, no net, nothing but plieres to the tune baits. He runs across the street and gets a net and brought a tape as well. Laneded, measured but my camera phone locked up 
A gentleman walking by took the pic with his phone...no measurement photo, I just wanted to get her back in the water.

43 inches and fat, first cast....the bait runs great, and so did all the others I tested. Damn good morning.

Buy the way the blood is mine, hard to land a nice musky from shore with little equipment

I hope everyone is having a great season opener 

MS


----------



## rjbass

MS,

Awesome, that made my day.....things don't open around here until the 15th of May....long winter!!!

Nice fish and nice bait!

Rod


----------



## MadMac

MS96, that's an awesome story. Congrats.


----------



## Pikopath

Very cool MS96, congratulations! Theres nothing like catching nice fish on homemades.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Great baits, great story, great fish! That's the way you want to start the season! Congratulations! That is one fat example of a river musky.

I think you might have a new favorite color too.


----------



## SolarFall

hey whats up guys, i havent been too active with the lure building ( nether have the regular people here too huh?) anyways check this one out, never done a trout patern before but i guess this one is pretty cool for a first try, or what do you guys think?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I am thinking that looks pretty dam good I'm ready to get out the flay knives lol.


----------



## vc1111

Great trout pattern! Love the detail on the head and gill area too.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solarfall,

Very nice, beautiful work as always!

MS


----------



## spinnerbayt

Love it. Looks like a fish catcher.


----------



## All Eyes

These baits are phenomenal!!! 
Is it safe to say that someone could make a living doing this at such a level of quality? Or is this more a labor of love type situation? I just HAVE to get into making crank baits.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks fellas for the comments 

anyways maybe someone wants to see how these babies swim? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqRjsZNvpyQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## All Eyes

MuskySlayer, thanks for giving me something to smile about tonight. That's too cool for words. 1st cast to boot. What a tank! Congrats and thanks for sharing the story and pic!!! It would have been cool to mount it with that lure in it's mouth with a little engraved plaque that reads "One and Done"


----------



## JamesT

muskyslayer96 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I assume this won't count for a trophy but I wanted to share. The season opened this morning in WI. The first time I have been able to test any of my new plugs with hooks on them, so I went to the river to tune the new baits up. First cast with my new custom "Bluestreak" flaptail and bang
> I gentleman that lives across the street from the river came over when I pulled up and was inquiring about the baits,"never seen any like that before", so I explained that I make them, casted out and bang.
> Now mind you, no tape, no net, nothing but plieres to the tune baits. He runs across the street and gets a net and brought a tape as well. Laneded, measured but my camera phone locked up
> A gentleman walking by took the pic with his phone...no measurement photo, I just wanted to get her back in the water.
> 
> 43 inches and fat, first cast....the bait runs great, and so did all the others I tested. Damn good morning.
> 
> Buy the way the blood is mine, hard to land a nice musky from shore with little equipment
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great season opener
> 
> MS


Awesome! THat is a very neat design. I have one that is kind of similar (a small spinner blade attached to a swivel on the bottom of a single hook crank) and it is very effective and has great action. I need to research that flaptail.


----------



## Piatu

Well, quess what?

Fishskin again. 

150mm long ligtened spoons with ide's skin (Leuciscus idus).
Basically for pikes.









By Piatu at 2011-05-12









By piatu at 2011-05-12

I got one costomer some viper's skin (Vipera berus)...little car accident, bad for snake.I think that i can show next week some new for me.


----------



## MadMac

Very cool Piatu. Can't get much more realistic than that.


----------



## All Eyes

Piatu, your work is amazing!


----------



## vc1111

Sounds like you've invented a new type of recyling, Piatu...road-kill recyling! I can't wait to see what you'll do with some fresh snake skin. That last batch of baits was outstanding.

I have a few almost finished, about half of them will be offered to customers, but I have a few that will be going straight into my box for some 2011 fishing. 

Larry and I are heading out this morning for the first musky trip of the year. Hopefully we won't get washed down to Louisiana somewhere with all the rain we're getting. 

I'm pretty excited about finally being able to get back in the boat again. This past week I changed the bearings and races on the boat trailer and put in some fresh grease. Hopefully that will keep the wheels turning for another season. Fresh oil in the motor and the lower unit, some fresh gas in the tank, a few sandwiches, some coffee and pretzels, and a few new baits to test. Good stuff!

This time of year is always a bit of a gamble as far as the muskies go. You may get skunked or you hang a real pig this time of year. You never know, but that is part of the fun of it. 

I'll also be using some new reels this year...I bought a new Diawa line-counter reel for trolling. Picked it up over the winter at Fur Fin and Feather. It is the same model as the one I already have so I should be set for trolling.

I also have a new Abu Garcia Record being shipped to my home. I sent my old one back for repairs after having twice had to weld the foot plate back on (the part that attached to the rod). After it was welded the second time it was so weak I didn't trust it for musky fishing. Not sure why the factory weld was faulty to begin with, but it will be replaced with a new reel and I'll be set for casting jerkbaits for musky and even a bit of cat fishing later in the summer. The Record is, hands down, the smoothest bait caster I've ever owned. They are a pricey reel, but what a pleasant experience it is to fish with one.

It was certainly a long winter and I'm looking forward to posting some new baits and some fishing reports again. I've also been contacted by one of the outdoors magazines and asked to write articles for them periodically. I may just take them up on it, haven't decided yet. But I'll still be sticking with my favorite site, good ol' OGF, where the company is friendly, and the conversations are always interesting. 


I'll post a report of this day's events later. I hope you guys have an excellent and safe 2011 season. I can't wait to get mine underway. Larry is about to leave his house to meet me at our usual place and we'll load his stuff into my Jeep and head for the waters. With Larry in the boat, something interesting always happens.


----------



## Pikopath

I havent been making anything new lately, but I made my first batch to a tackleshop in Denmark this spring. And Ive gotten a few pictures back (which always is a pleassure  )








43"








41"
They were both taken og my StiffBeaver in Smallmouth pattern.

Michael


----------



## MadMac

Rocketshad strikes again. Last year my personal best muskie (51") and pike (38"). Now this goliath flathead that measured 43".


----------



## vc1111

Congratulations, MadMac! That is one beast of a flathead! You've really gotten your mileage out of that Rocket Shad. That is a rare fish anywhere, but in West Branch flatheads are very rare from what I've seen over there over the years.

I'm looking forward to seeing you an Luredaddy and all the rest of friends out there again this year.

Larry and I made the journey to Piedmont on Saturday. The fishing was very slow. The water temp there ranged from about 70 to 72 degrees and there were very few boats out. The water was still a bit stained but not too bad when you consider the line along the shore which indicated that the water was about 2 feet higher within the last few weeks. 

I'm thinking the rains have things off a bit, but the musky fishing should improve a lot in the next few weeks. 

Congratulations again, Steve, on another great Rocket Shad score!


----------



## MadMac

Thanks Vinny. lol I look for it to pick up real soon at WB. Like in the next week. A 51" was caught Saturday. Can't wait to see your new stuff. Checking every day for some pics?


----------



## vc1111

Yes, I'm thinking its going to be picking up nicely in the next few weeks at West Branch and I did hear about that 50. Wow, that's nice!

I've been building very slowly this year, Steve. Much has transpired to put the building on the back burner. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Piraaja

Something old, something new and something blue Gray one with the metal lip caught 2 small pikes last week, first ones I have caught with a self made lure


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Yes, I'm thinking its going to be picking up nicely in the next few weeks at West Branch and I did hear about that 50. Wow, that's nice!
> 
> I've been building very slowly this year, Steve. Much has transpired to put the building on the back burner. I hope it gets better soon.


dude dont be so lazy  im sure there are many people here that are looking forward what you have been working on. 

desided to make few belly up styled jerkbaits this time, i really dont have that many of these styled jerks so i desided i better make some. they should have a cool six sax action like salmo slider


----------



## vc1111

Wow, those are really nice, Solar!


----------



## muskyslayer96

SWEET 

Love the "x" patterns, cool stuff Solar

MS


----------



## All Eyes

Man those are fantastic Sonar!


----------



## Piatu

There is something grazy in forum, b'cause allmos allways my ip is banned.

But fast upgrading latest ones:

One of my customer drived over viper (Vipera berus) some time ago....
Sad for snake, but somehow i'll got skin to my hands.Big smile

Road-kill-luresLOL








By piatu at 2011-05-20








By Piatu at 2011-05-20

110-115mm surfacelures:









By Piatu at 2011-05-22

Better pic about side, its quite intresting effect:









By piatu at 2011-05-22









Few fastmaked brass and stainless spoons and 110mm long plug from smoked whitefish to my friend. Lenght ~250mm...for trolling.









By Piatu at 2011-05-28
Some lightened spoons lenght 150mm and weight ~60g.From pike's (Esox lucius) and bream's (Abramis brama) skin.

Some 110mm long plugs from roach:









By piatu at 2011-05-25

Not lures but something else with fishskin:









By Piatu at 2011-05-30









By Piatu at 2011-05-30


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful baits, Piatu! How do you prepare the snake skins?


----------



## Piatu

Snake was quite easy.
I got one day earlier skinned skin and my mate has taked all flesh away, so it was dried one day.

I didint prepare it any way. Just glued to bodies and start varnishing.

Skin was quite smoot, so i putted 4-6 varnish, painted and 3 coats top varnish.


----------



## MadMac

Those are crazy man! Do they work as good as they look?


----------



## Piatu

These works quite fine and when fishes bite a little lures starts to smell like fish.

Smells came thru varnish

Btw, one eated underwater judge:


----------



## SolarFall

Piatu said:


> These works quite fine and when fishes bite a little lures starts to smell like fish.
> 
> Smells came thru varnish
> 
> Btw, one eated underwater judge:


is that from lake Pyhäselkä? looks little bit familliar to me.

oh yeah thanks guys for that last comments.  
i've got something new to show you guys, i had made few of these bodies early this year but never got around to painting them so i decided i should do something about it and picked up my iwata, and boom this is what i was able to come up with this time.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solarfall,

Love 'Em....Cool,cool

MS


----------



## MadMac

Used a couple vacation days Thursday and Friday. I was on the lake at 0500 Thursday and enjoyed the sunrise over the dam. Only a sub in the morning. I took my wife Chris and youngest daughter Alex out at 1600 and fished until dark. The Fatfinger's Rocketshad produced Alex's new PB muskie. A 38" and she wants a bigger one. lol Friday (today) I was tired and did an afternoon thing. Fished from 1000 until 1600. I caught a 28" walleye and a 30" muskie. Going again in the morning. Oh yeah, both fish hit the Fatfinger's Albino Rocketshad. That lure has produced my PB muskie 51", pike 38", catfish 43", and inland lake walleye 28". All since June 3rd of last year.


----------



## vc1111

Solarfall, I always enjoy seeing your work posted. Those baits also look like there are very rugged. I see that you use a nice heavy diving lip on them too.

Mad Mac, I'd be very interested in knowing how many fish you've caught on the Rocket Shad since June 3rd of last year because its been exactly 1 year to the day since you started fishing with it.

Although my building has been extremely slow this year because of family matters, I do have a few more that I will be posting in the near future. I have some Flatshads in a color pattern that I think you'll find interesting and I have an 8 1/2 in Flatshad in a color I came up with two years ago that has been producing for me consistently on both clear water and more colored waters like Pymatuning and Lake Milton.

Today I'm heading out for Leesville. I'm tempted to go to West Branch instead after reading your post this morning, but I think I'll stick to my plan. I'm hearing the same reports from both lakes but Leesville is just such a nice drive and such a beautiful place that I can't help but go there a couple times each year. Sort of part of an annual ritual.

I'm finishing up a bait for Musky Guy too. Nothing special, but it is a 5 1/2 in Flatshad in Firetiger, which is one of my top two producing colors (the other is the Modified Tennessee Shad pattern I developed using grays, custom pearls, and golds). On the one for Muskie Guy, I mixed in a bit of that same custom pearl, but its very subtle, just enough to light up the greens. 

I've been using EX74 for the finish on my baits for quite a while now and I really like the stuff. Its harder and it behaves much more like the Devcon 2 ton epoxy we all used to use. The EX74 goes on thicker too and you don't have to wait the ten minutes or so for it to thicken up before applying it, which I like. Good stuff. Expensive, but good stuff.

I'm hoping that today is the beginning of the bite for the bigger fish and the numbers too. It surely has been one of the rainiest springs I can remember and I think that has delayed things a bit this year. But, once things get going they should go strong. Hopefully the fish will eat hard this summer to make up for the slow bite this spring.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, the Rocket Shad has produced 19 muskies for me so far. 734 inches worth with the average fish being 38.6".


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. Glad you're satisfied with it!


Saturday I went to West Branch and picked up 40 incher on the first spot I trolled. The fish smashed a prototype bait, which I'll be posting this summer sometime after I finish testing it a bit more.

I also did some casting, but because the water was a bit stained, I didn't have much faith in it and didn't spend too much time on the usual spots.

Later in the day I hooked and lost another muskie at almost the exact same spot while trolling. I was actually testing the speed potential of the new prototype bait when both fish struck. So far, it seems like they like that one when its moving a bit fast, about 5 mph.

The skies darkened later in the day and we had a bit of thunder. It was enough to drive off most of the pleasure boaters and the lake was peaceful the rest of the day.


----------



## MadMac

Satisfied? lol That would be the understatement of the millennium. Saturday morning it almost provided another great story. What ever it was that spit the lure after fighting for ten minutes would have been the biggest freshwater fish I've ever caught. That Rocket Shad is becoming legendary. I'll be camping this weekend so let me know if you're coming out or if you want to jump in my boat that would be cool.


----------



## vc1111

I just might take you up on that offer, Steve. I was pleased to hear that Bob scored another nice fish on his new Flatshad too.

I have a Flatshad finished and ready to go and I'll have a few more ready in the next few days. I have one that I'd really like to keep for my box, but I may let it go too, haven't decided yet.

I did build a 8 1/2 in Flatshad for my box. Its in that Pearl Red and yellow pattern I showed you Saturday. Its a runner and I'm looking forward to fishing it. But I've got to tell you that prototype Gizzard Shad has me wanting to get back on the water again. I have one of those on the bench too and I think I'll the bait lip completely tweaked this time around.


----------



## Charly

Hey vince how can someone obtain a albino rocketshad like madmacs


----------



## vc1111

Kcharly, thanks for your email address. I'll keep you posted.

Yesterday I again tested the new prototype and it scored again. I'm really happy with it so far. I'm going to make one or two more minor changes to it and then I'll be making a number of them regularly. 

I also tested a new color pattern for my 5 1/2 inch Flatshad. It was a combination of my Albino Shad pattern and my Modified Tennesses Shad pattern, both of which have been very productive. The new pattern produced a porky 42 incher after having been in the water for a total of about 20 minutes. About 10 minutes later the prototype Gizzard Shad in Modified Tennessee Shad produced a 39.

I'm going to have to get the camera out and get some pictures posted of these baits. I'll post pics later this morning if I get a chance.

The wind made for a rather cold day on the water yesterday. I had to put on a few more layers to be comfortable and even then the wind was after me.

The sky remained overcast and I thought that would make for some great casting but despite several concerted efforts, we could not move any fish. I think the high water has things off a bit for casting yet, but the trolling was very productive. Larry caught a smaller fish trolling a Lil Ernie and lost two more while trolling, so we wound up with three fish for the day. We also watched MadMac bang another muskie, a 38 incher, on the Albino Rocketshad. He had a big smile on his face and said, "I can't stop running this bait!"

Gotta go. I'll post more later...


----------



## vc1111

Sunday June 12th...


----------



## Bulldawg

Good to see you and Larry yesterday Vince . Glad to hear those prototypes are doing well for ya . My buddy and I ended up going 3 for 4 yesterday . Caught 3 casting and lost one trolling on a LITTLE ERNIE ! Dont tell Larry though !!!! My buddy was able to get his first musky yesterday a fat 36", I picked up a 36" , and a 32" . All came on my lucky copper spinnerbait . Here are a few pics of mine and my buddy's musky .


----------



## vc1111

You guys also had one fine day of fishing I see. Good stuff!

Here's the two I caught:

















In the bottom picture, the guy in the boat behind us had come up to see the fish. He was saying, "I've never seen a muskie before; I've heard they're in here, but I've never actually seen one." 

He then started circling our boat with his as I was busy trying to get the fish de-hooked and released. He managed to get one of Larry's lines wound up in his prop. Larry was not especially pleased.

I'll grab my camera and post a few pics of my 2011 baits later on...


----------



## kirkad

hey vince and larry it was nice meeting you guys the other day. i was the guy with aaron the guy who took forever to put me on a musky lol


----------



## MadMac

I had a very enjoyable weekend camping at WB with my family. Boated six muskies and lost a couple. I caught three of them. Bobby (JIG) Wire joined me Sunday morning and caught two, one a 41". 










The best story happened the night before. My daughters boyfriend is from Minnesota but had only caught some walleye and pan fish. Nothing very big. He was really fired up to go out with me. They came to camp for dinner and then some fishing. A thunderstorm hit just as the food was done so into the camper we all go. We were watching a movie and when the storm quit I went and looked around. The sky was clear enough so I told them we had about an hour and a half of light if they still wanted to go. That's all they needed to hear so off we went. I had one line out and was rigging a second when Justine asks, "How will we know if we get one Dad?" I pulled the line three times so they could hear the clicker and said, "You'll hear this sound and I'll get real excited!" Well ten minutes, yes that's 10 minutes, into our troll the rod goes off. I throw the boat into neutral and run to the back and grab the rod out of the holder. I tell Chad to get up here and give him the rod. "It's a good one" I said. As I'm coaching him I called him Todd. In the back of my mind I'm chuckling to my self for calling him that. I don't even know a Todd. lol After he gets the fish closer to the boat I'm trying to tell him how to lead the fish to the net but he can't see what is going on because he's standing on the other side. I say "Todd, get up here so you can see what to do. We all start laughing and I said who ever the hell you are get up here. We land the fish and it is a beautiful 45 incher. He hasn't stopped talking about it yet.


----------



## vc1111

Kirkad, Aaron knows where the fish are; he just wants to make you work for one.

Steve, that is one cool story. You realize of course, that you've RUINED "Todd" for life! His fishing will never be the same and he may live a tormented life of musky fishing since from now on, he'll expect one every ten minutes or so.

Here's a few of the baits I've been talking about. I've started using a new method of hand-painting the eyes.

First the new Gizzard Shad I'm producing:
















I've done a few special things to the tail of this bait and it has made a big difference.

Here's a 5 1/2 inch Flatshad that I painted in a combination of West Branch Shad and Modified Tennessee Shad. I boated the 42 on this thing and it hadn't been in the water for ten minutes, which made me one happy camper:









And finally here's a Flatshad that I'm going to be posting to my email list:

















I've got a few more on the wheel now that I'll post as they're completed.


----------



## MadMac

First, they are all awesome as usual. Second, I have liked that modified TS since you showed it to me. When you told me about combining that with a little of the WB Shad I had high hopes as well. That last one's eyes look like it stayed up too late. I will probably be at WB after work Friday around 6.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Great fish guys, Congrats.

Vince love the new patterns...crisp, clean, and beautiful as usual 

Good luck out there,

MS


----------



## SolarFall

uhhh those flat shads sure are sexy  cant wait to see more from you vince


----------



## Pikopath

Holy (insert profanity and bad words) those are nice vince!! That gizzard shad can have my babies...

Michael


----------



## Piatu

Brand new deepdivers.Bodylenght 150mm and smaller 125mm, of cource covered with roachskin:









By piatu at 2011-06-19


----------



## SolarFall

piatu those look really nice, almost good enough to eat  

made some baits to few english gentlemens who wanted something special so i picked up my iwata and strayed some paint here and there and this is what i was able to come up with.. those 2 last pics are an evolution of a previous model that i just fattened up 2mm (there now 20mm) and made the body shape little bit more rounder time will tell if they work, alteas the colors should attract some commotion under the water


----------



## vc1111

Piatu, very cool baits. I see that there is something beneath the lip on those? Looks like a rivet or some type of weighting? Keep em coming.

Solar, you do a mean pike! I also want to echo the other post that admired the "X" pattern on those baits. I may have to try that on a few. Its a really cool look.

Here's a quick fishing report...

Saturday I was on West Branch with a friend of mine. Joe is an avid pike and musky fisherman and also enjoys smallmouth fishing. We had a great day on the water. (Larry was playing guide for a friend of his on Pymatuning).

I boated three on Saturday. One was about 33 inches and it hit a Firetiger *********, which I was just testing before I put the final finish coats on it. The next fish was about 35 or 36 and came on a 4 1/2 Flatshad in Cobalt Blue. Finally, I boated a 40 incher on the same Flatshad that boated the 42 for me the other day (see above for a picture of the bait). I am very pleased with the two newer patterns this year and I have another Gizzard Shad on the bench that I'll probably put the new pattern on also.

Joe did have one rip but for some reason or another the fish did not get hooks. So, three muskies...cannot complain about a day like that. 

Can't wait to get out again. I'm planning on checking out Leesville again soon. Haven't heard many reports coming out of there, but I always enjoy the trip down there. That place is just flat beautiful and the boat traffic is always reasonable by comparison.

If you guys are building, please post your work here. Love seeing the new stuff from everyone!


----------



## MadMac

Hey Vince. Missed you Saturday. I fished from 0500 until about 1030. Lost a mid 40's fish while reaching for the net at about 10 and had to leave shortly after. Took my father-in-law out Sunday morning for a few hours and hooked him up with a 35.5. Both fish on a firetiger Tuff. Seems to be a hot color right now.


----------



## vc1111

I would have loved to have been on the water just before or after the storms we had Thursday. I bet the fish were really active.


----------



## fishingdanderson

Bait I used to make for a guide on an Ohio lake. Just wasn't feasible for me. This is an foiled orange tiger pattern. I call these Super Shads 
Here is another one in a sexy shad pattern 
here is a AC shiner copy of the 00 with heavier wire and a garolite lip


----------



## MadMac

I like that orange tiger. Very nice.


----------



## vc1111

Those are very sharp, danderson.


----------



## fishingdanderson

Here are some others for bass.
 
A cedar lure
 
This is a wake bait I made.
 
This is the first round bait I every made from scratch.
 
Here are a couple smoo type baits.
 
 
And one of my favorites. An ET2 clone


----------



## vc1111

That ET2 clone is very cool. Nice batch of baits. Looks like they'd work great.

Here's a few more I've just completed. 

These two are going in my tackle box...

The first one is an 8 1/2 inch Flatshad carved from some decades old cedar I acquired. The stuff is super tough and great to work with. I custom blended the red and orange pearls on this one:









========================================================

This one is a glider which I tested Sunday. I was very pleased with the action it has. It is extremely easy to use and has a side to side action with about a 2 1/2 foot glide. Its a pattern I made for the weed beds at Pymatuning, but I'm thinking it will probably produce at Leesville on the south end as well since those waters are often a bit stained:

















I have one more to post. I'll try to get it posted later today. It is one for the guys on my mailing list.


----------



## SolarFall

those looks really cool mr. fatfingers  

i made few baits for a English gentleman who was craving for my bait. pretty standard stuff, im gonna do something maybe lil bit different next ( well not really but new for me anyways)


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince beautiful as always...love the olive glider HOT!

Solarfall, love seeing your stuff man you pump those beauties out!!! Cool patterns 


Happy 4th!!!

MS


----------



## vc1111

This one is being offered to my emailing list. It's a pattern that I've been using on clear waters and the blended gold pearls are what seems to make something of a difference. For some reason, a standard metallic gold doesn't seem to get the response from the muskies as much as this muted Majestic Gold blended with a batch of other gold pearl that I ordered through my brother. At any rate, its been catching fish for me and I'm going to stick with it and keep altering the colors to see what happens next. I'm also toying with a few of the other pearls I have with a few of the other baits I'm working on.

This one is 5 1/2 inches long, wieghted slightly, and has a color shift from white to light pearl blue:

























I have a few other larger baits on the bench now too and I'll be testing a few of them in the next few days. I have one in MadMacs boat right now and he tellls me he scored with it last week.

This is probably the best time of year to be testing new baits shapes and paint patterns since the musky fishing seems to peak this time of year. I may hit Leesville again soon since, as I alluded to earlier, it has a nice variety of water coloration from the dam area down further south toward the so-called Catfish Bay area. But I'll take any excuse to go to Leesville. That place is just flat beautiful this time of year. As always, I only wish I had more baits ready to test. I have another version of the Gizzard Shad I'm scrambling to get properly finishes for the next few chances I get to fish.

You've got love how beautiful this summer has been so far in Ohio. The air smells so sweet every morning now and the black berries are ripening as we approach the 4th of July. This is always one my favorite moments in the changing Ohio seasons. After the winter we had, followed by SUCH a wet, rainy spring, I'm enjoying these days.

Soon the river we fish will turn on and the muskies will be devouring the bait fish that run up into the cooler headwaters. Man, I can't wait!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Beatuful, love the color pattern! One of my favorites of yours so far

Vince, I've been blending my own pearls as well, and also using interference colors. They are truly too cool to catch in a photo, the way the sun shifts the color especially in water is something special.

I always love seeing your inspirational work!

MS


----------



## gunnr

Awesome baits Vince! I really like that 8 1/2" flatshad. It kinda reminds me of the amber/watercolor baits you did, which were my alltime favorites.


----------



## Piatu

Testing with deepdivers continues:

Couple roach, perch and painted ones. Bodylenght from 110mm to 180mm + plasticbib.









By piatu at 2011-07-05


----------



## MEISTERICS

I thought i would contribute a few of my own!


----------



## MadMac

Meisterics, those are nice. My fav is the 2nd/3rd pic. 

Vince, made it out to WB this evening. Didn't get out until 1900 and fished until dark. Albino Flatshad produced a 32 and Albino Rocketshad a 39 right at dark. Should be out tomorrow morning.

Got out this morning from 0600 until 1000. Got a 32 and a 37 on the prototype 8.5" Flatshad. Both came 34' back. About 13' deep I think.


----------



## vc1111

meiseterics those are really beautiful baits. Please keep them coming. I really like the one you're holding in your hand.

Piatu, I really like that one in the center with a bit of black over the head area. Nice batch!

Steve, I'm on the water tomorrow. Hope to see you out there. Sounds like you've been knocking them out!


----------



## SolarFall

those are really nice Meisterics, keep up the good work

anyways time for an update, made few of these summer type jerkbaits and few of those jointed tailbaits that seem to be really popular in other northern countries so naturally i had to give it a go my self. the slider type jerks are a downsizing from those previous models that i did i was pretty happy with the action on those and caught few pikes with them already but i really felt that there was something missing from the gliding side to side action, time will tell if these are even better than those previous ones. 

the slider type jerks are 12cm and weigh 70g 
those jointed tailbaits are 20cm with the tail and without it 9cm.


----------



## Pikopath

Fantastic lures everyone! Many styles going from all different makers. I love this thread, and thank dog that you still are making baits while the season is upon us. We've had serious floods here so boatramps and such have been underwater, to much debris in lakes to fish. It has started to normalize now,but having family vacation (at home) keeps me indoors, so I make some baits myself.








A shad type color, I was offered a Hughes River for this one 








A color I call MixedBass, the bait, named PrancingTit was actually the first bait on my drawingboard, and now 2 years later, the first one is done 
I have a bunch of new cranks and a big batch of tailbaits going aswell.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Great looking glider from you guys. I love that Prancing one. What a sleek looking bait. I bet it has great action.


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks Vince. The action is like a Jerko on caffeine  It darts all over the place, but with gentle taps it glides side to side.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful stuff guys!

I always love seeing your work...Pikopath, Solarfall, and Piatu. You guys have amazing skills. Very inspiring to other builders.

Keep 'em comong

MS


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I fished for about 4 or so hours yesterday and boated 4 muskies from 35 to 42 inches, two each. I also hooked a PIG in the open water and after it fouled both lines and it cart-wheeled out of the water twice, I wrestled it close to the boat and it somehow got off. 

The scene of that creature coming completely out of the water cart-wheeling...twice... will be forever burned into my mind. 

As I've said many times, the truth about musky fishing is so much better than anything you could ever make up.

One of my fish came on my Flatshad inl Modified Tennessee Shad with pearl highlights and the other two were on good old Firetiger. 

I hope you guys are having a great season. We haven't been able to fish as much as usual but as I write this, the game is definitely ON. 

Hitting Piedmont this morning and I can't wait. I'll post a report later.


----------



## Pikopath

Taking these for a swim today. Hope to video some swiming action on these.








The 2 on the left are 10" and the rest is 8".

Michael


----------



## MEISTERICS

I love this thread. It is great for inspiring new patterns and twists to colors shapes and patterns.

Thank you all for the compliments. Obviously the rest of you are no slouches. 

I have a few more colors pushing thru this week I will try and post them later.

Jared


----------



## vc1111

I have a few photographs to share. They're nothing special, but I like them and figured I'd post them. Stand by. I'll be back.


----------



## Musky Lip

Sweet lures SolarFall and Pikopath! I really like the red jerkbait you have there SolarFall. Nice work


----------



## vc1111

Leesville at dawn...









I had a chance to do an overnighter on the lake. I always enjoy getting to do that at least once every year...


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Beautiful!!!!
Makes me really wish I was there right now. Thanks for sharing.

Good luck out there,

MS


----------



## SolarFall

nice pics vince that reminds me of fishing trip that i did with my brother lastweekend, we were trolling for some zander the whole night from 9pm to 4am, good thing im in vacation now and dont have to worry about my sleeping patterns, my brother by the way also makes lures for trolling witch have been really deadly for zander he beats me in catches every time. you can see some of them in the picture down below. 






































Oh yeah i've made some baits too  nothing too special this time just the standard stuff


----------



## vc1111

Love that shot of the rods, the baits, and the sodas. 

It cool that your brother is a builder too.


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Love that shot of the rods, the baits, and the sodas.
> 
> It cool that your brother is a builder too.


its not soda, my brother makes homemade wine too, he does not care about glamorous looking wine bottles


----------



## vc1111

Had a nice day on the water yesterday. Picked up 2 more muskies for a total of 13 this year so far. I just wish I could get out there more than I have, but I'm glad for what I've been able to get in.


----------



## MadMac

I picked up a nice 40" in the tournament at 1800. I had big fish at the time but a 42 was caught about 2000 and a 44.5 at night. Guess what lure caught the fish. lol I need to write a song about that lure. Only bite we had other than a small rip by Goose. 33 people fished and 17 fish were caught.


----------



## Burks

All of you are truly artists. If I can make and paint a lure......10% as well as some of you I'll be very pleased!


----------



## Piraaja

My latest acheavments. Next month is one year of lure making fore me, loving every minute of it


----------



## vc1111

Piraaja, your pictures did not appear in your post. I'd sure like to see what you've been working on!:

Steve, what's the count up to on that bait since you got it last year? I know you've had great luck with it again this year. 

Burks, if you need any help with your building, there are a lot of guys here who will gladly answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Burks

vc1111 said:


> Burks, if you need any help with your building, there are a lot of guys here who will gladly answer any questions you might have.


These will be winter projects for me (I don't ice fish, scares me to death), to kill time when I'm not working on my aquariums. 

A buddy has a airbrush kit for me, already have an air compressor. He also paints cars for a living so I think he might be able to show me a thing or two. 

Where do you guys/gals get your stencils for the scales and such? Hand made? I've been searching but keep coming up blank (also looking for a good how-to on muskie bucktail spinners).


----------



## vc1111

Most of the scales you see on the baits are made by laying netting (like the stuff used in wedding veils) over the bait and then spraying over it.


----------



## Piraaja

vc1111 said:


> Piraaja, your pictures did not appear in your post. I'd sure like to see what you've been working on!:


I can see them fine Are all my posts without images?


----------



## Vodkaman

Piraaja said:


> My latest acheavments. Next month is one year of lure making fore me, loving every minute of it


That is very strange, in post No 1839, no pics appear, but when I select it for a reply, the pic text appears in my quote.

I would just like to take this opportunity to say what an amazing thread. some awesome pics, not just the fish, but the scenery and atmosphere art. A forum unto itself!

Dave


----------



## vc1111

No, only your last post is without the pictures.


----------



## Piraaja

Hmm... I can see all the images in the quote too, any suggestions how to fix this problem?


----------



## SolarFall

few new lures in coming from my direction  i think i finally figured out the optimal way of using invirotex, the finish i got on these is simply amazing if i say so my self


----------



## Musky Lip

Well, let's hear your method of aplication. I really like the perch and red/black/gold lures in the 5th photo from the top. Those two lures are great!


----------



## vc1111

Vodkaman, I'm really glad to see you posting in here. I hope you stick around and share some of your work and your lure building skills.


----------



## Vodkaman

Vince - thanks for the welcome. You know I have no lures to share as I only do prototype experiments for my own entertainment. Rarely do I take anything to the paint shop. But hopefully I will be able to bring some ideas to the forum.

Solarfall - That finish looks classy glassy. Stunning art work too.

Dave


----------



## JamesT

Nice pics/sick baits and Welcome to the site VM!!! Im on tu but under a difnt name. You are a legend in my book...


----------



## SolarFall

Musky Lip said:


> Well, let's hear your method of aplication. I really like the perch and red/black/gold lures in the 5th photo from the top. Those two lures are great!


i do it like this:

- when the epoxy i usually stir it for 2 minutes also i let the invirotex bottles stay in warm water before i start mixing that reduces the viscosity of the hardener and epoxy and it mixes better.

- i let it sit in the cup for 10 to 15 minutes by this time most of the bobbles have risen to the surface

- when i start to put the epoxy on to the lures with a brush i tend to first cover the back part then the bottom and and lastly the sides. also its might be worth a try to pre-heat the lure before putting on the epoxy. and be sure to put only very thin layers, that way its much more easier to get the bobbles to burst.

-after all the lures are fully epoxied i start to spin my rotation wheel ( be sure to get a motor that does not do more than 3rmp) and using my disposable brush brush the epoxy all around the lure very gently just skimming the surface, that helps in getting most of the bobbles out.

- the final stage and the most critical in getting a glassy surface is to use some sort of hot air blower, i use a old hair dryer ( propane torch might be even better). as the baits are spinning i keep blowing the hot air across the surface of the bait moving it along the body as i go, don't just blow in one spot that might result in making the epoxy settle unevenly. usually i get all the bobbles out with only 1 revolution that the wheel does, if there still are bobbles i ether do a 1 more revolution and use my brush to try to pop the bobbles while blowing hot air. you have to be fast at this point cos the epoxy stars to harden as you are blowing hot air to it, after all its heat activated.

- after all that is done just leave the bait alone spinning after all that is done you can only make the surface look worse since by the time you've done all of the above the epoxy has started hardening. if there are imperfections you can do the whole process again later by adding another thin layer and try to fix it that way.

i hope that helps 
-Mikko


----------



## JamesT

Thanks for the tips mikko! Your lures do look like glass/wet- amazing finishes on amazing baits to say the least. I like the idea of putting resin/hardener in hot water to lower viscosity. I do own a propane torch and often use it when applying etex(especially if you screw up and end up taking more time than planned and the epoxy starts to thicken, heat them hot enough and viscosity lowers) Thise can be very handy and you can get them for $5 at harbor freight. Thanks again.


----------



## Pikopath

Mikko; why are you still using e-tex? when you an get C&W Lure Epoxy? its far superior to etex. Unfortunately C&W are not available in the US.
It "degasses" it self way better, you can either mix by weight or volume (weighing is 1000 times easier than volume) has a tad longer pot-life.
Oh, and ye, your lures look fantastic, but they didnt give any fish yesterday 
Michael


----------



## JamesT

Pikopath said:


> Oh, and ye, your lures look fantastic, but they didnt give any fish yesterday
> Michael


Lol He must design his lures to catch fisherman...or somthin like that...


----------



## Pikopath

Hehe not much did catch fish yesterday, except for Suzy Suckers reeled in at high speed. Lost a dandy that pulled drag on the hookset, which usually means pretty big, when the drag is locked...

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

JamesT said:


> Lol He must design his lures to catch fisherman...or somthin like that...


hehe i guess thats partly true. since most of my customer stuff is completely custom for there personal needs 




Pikopath said:


> Mikko; why are you still using e-tex? when you an get C&W Lure Epoxy? its far superior to etex. Unfortunately C&W are not available in the US.
> It "degasses" it self way better, you can either mix by weight or volume (weighing is 1000 times easier than volume) has a tad longer pot-life.
> Oh, and ye, your lures look fantastic, but they didnt give any fish yesterday
> Michael


michael but i dont use e-tex? or is that some other name for envirotex? i've heard of that C&W Lure Epoxy is pretty good, i guess i could give it a go if i can find a shop that ships to Finland. 
im guessing you were fishing with mr wallmann? or did he just give you the lures i made for him lol ?


----------



## Pikopath

Yes I was out with Erik  E-tex is Enviro-Tex, yes. 
Order directly from Anders, http://wolfcreeklures.com/

Michael


----------



## JamesT

I am jealous that you guys have big pike to fish for, in your backyard. Got a thick 38" a few years ago in canada, but i know they get a lot bigger.

Im glad weve got people from around the world on here, very cool. World-class builders from everywhere, even the heart of it all, ohio lol.


----------



## MadMac

Got another nice 40" muskie this morning on my albino Fatfinger's Rocketshad. No pics, I never took the fish out of the water. Didn't even use the net for that matter. lol Water is pretty warm 82 in the morning and 85 by the time I left at 1100.


----------



## JamesT

Very admirable that you skipped the pic for the sake of the ski. Kudos. And nice catchin!


----------



## Piraaja

All my recent lures are covered with C&W epoxy. I`m really glad I red about it in Michaels bait blog because this stuff has an amazing gloss! The consistency is quite thin to begin with so no need to heat it before use. Only problem I have encountered with it are the bald spots (small uncovered areas) that tend to form sometimes while the epoxy is drying on the wheel. I also ordered it directly from Anders.


----------



## Pikopath

Piraaja, the bald spots or fish eyes, Ive head, but only when Ive used some non airbrush pearl paints. I used to heat it up and so on when I just had made the switch from e-tex, but learned soon that its not neccessary. Now I just brush it evenly on.
I also thinks that it smells a tad less than e-tex, which is also a good thing, since Im doing this in my kitchen.

Michael


----------



## Piatu

I just ordered some epoxy to testing for my biggest lures, but something newones...

Body ~50mm and quite hard weighting at minnows~7g.So its sinking/suspending , but nice to cast. And "spinnerfish" from same body.
Of cource perch- and roachskin.









By piatu at 2011-07-27


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

The Rock lobster


----------



## Piatu

Blaah...same old 150mm long lightened spoon with perch:









By piatu at 2011-07-28

Cameras battery died, so picture is quite crap.









By piatu at 2011-07-29


----------



## Piraaja

Piatu you are truly dr. Frankenstein Love your stuff!


----------



## Piatu

Back to work:









By piatu at 2011-07-31









By piatu at 2011-07-31









By piatu at 2011-07-31

80mm to 120mm long ones









By Piatu at 2011-07-31

130mm


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Piatu them are some bad azz baits


----------



## Piraaja

One more thing about the C&W lure epoxy. Michael if its not too much trouble maybe you can post an english translation of the instructions for the C&W epoxy in your blog.

Gert


----------



## Piatu

But one thing from my mind....

Vince ask from me sometimeago to show my lures and nowdays i'm quite surpiced that someone get idea from my fiskins and tell all people his own style....i have another, but i feel like that i asked here to a how my style and another make "own"..enough ideas from me....someone make do-it-home,....that up.....is here to priority to make and steal other peoples ideas?

I dont care that article, cause i makequite lotof diffren way my lures.

BTW- Article maker tried quite aften to ask my methods.


Sorry if i say straight, but is someone ask me to here...and this kind of situation happen...i'll neeed wo think about where i show my products.


----------



## Pikopath

Piraaja said:


> One more thing about the C&W lure epoxy. Michael if its not too much trouble maybe you can post an english translation of the instructions for the C&W epoxy in your blog.
> 
> Gert


Sure, I will try to type it tomorrow.
I just finished up a batch of baits today, will post pictures tomorrow. theyre bound for a shop that wants more color variations, than several of each color, which is fun to do, but takes more time.

Michael


----------



## Pikopath

Here are the mentioned baits. 5 out of 6 colors. they have been done for a while, but I hate mounting the tails, but I got my act together yesterday and glued them on.








The Åland Color (yellow with red stripes) Parrot and Red Dragon is 3 of the most selling colors, and Im actually a little disapointed with myself for going commercial.
Piraaja:I will see if I can find the C&W instructions later today and translate the essentials.

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

cool looking baits michael 

i also fired up my iwate and painted some baits 2 days ago


----------



## Pikopath

Heres a picture of all the colors:








Very nice work as usual Solar! Espically the perch thing in the last picture.

Michael


----------



## Musky Lip

When is this C&W lure epoxy going to be available in the USA?


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys check out my new goodies  im calling this bigger bait as lake trout for obvious reasons  i think i can safely say its one of the most beautiful baits that i've ever done. it looks way better when you actually hold if in your hands. its also my first foiling job since..well i cant even remember  
the strategic specks of the lake trout are as following:
Length: 19cm/ 7.5in
weight: 91g/ 3.30oz
thickness: 18mm/ 0.7in





























also did few of these slider type of jerkbaits for a Finnish pike angler. oh man envitrotex sure does make baits look pretty


----------



## Musky Lip

very natural. beautiful!


----------



## SolarFall

not a whole lot of trafic in this thread lately, come on guys stop being so lazy. 

anyhow i made few of these hellhound inspired jerkbaits, i wont say what i call them cos i might get banned from this site  anyhow check em out guys, i think the color schemes are pretty wild this time around

-Mikko


----------



## Piraaja

Nice as always Solar, your productivity is amazing! Not much going on right now with me do to the day job, but I thouth I`d share some photos of a resent field testing trip to Finland (let me know when there are no pictures in this post again):


----------



## SolarFall

Piraaja said:


> Nice as always Solar, your productivity is amazing! Not much going on right now with me do to the day job, but I thouth I`d share some photos of a resent field testing trip to Finland (let me know when there are no pictures in this post again):


my productivity would be much more amazing if i did not have a day job too lol..
btw pretty weird when i qoute your text i can see that you have pictures attached to your last message but still they are not showing up. maybe your using a file format that this forum does not support. might be a good idea to try to upload the pictures to some picture sharing site (photobucket etc) and link them from there to this forum.


----------



## Ganjo

One of the most interesting thread i've read.
Ivan


----------



## Piraaja

I think I finally got to the bottom of my image problem. Can you guys see the images in my posts now?


----------



## Vodkaman

Yes, in your other posts.

Dave


----------



## SolarFall

my latest, greatest, whatever lures i've made


----------



## vc1111

Solar, beautiful baits once again. I took some time and viewed a few of your videos. They are as well done as your baits. I salute you. You have brought a lot to this thread for those interested in making their own baits.


----------



## Piraaja

Again with the prop baits I just love fishing with these things!


----------



## muskyslayer96

I LOVE this one 

Very,Very COOL!

MS


----------



## Piraaja

Solar you should get sponsors, hire a production team and release a lure making DVD! Got some free time last week and polished my skills in Piatus fish skin technique










6cm floating-diving minnow for trout fishing...


----------



## SolarFall

Piraaja said:


> Solar you should get sponsors, hire a production team and release a lure making DVD! Got some free time last week and polished my skills in Piatus fish skin technique
> 
> 
> 6cm floating-diving minnow for trout fishing...


too much effort not enough time and not enough ideas lol. 

That perch looks awesome, reminds me when i was 15 or so and i went to a near by bridge every fall and catch alot of perches with perch colored rapala cowndown.. good times without any care in the world


----------



## vc1111

There are some extremely cool baits on this page. Excellent work. 

(Actually I meant the previous page...the page turned over when I typed this.)


----------



## Piraaja

One more lure from last weekend... a 9cm lipless crankbait:


----------



## vc1111

I think you put just the right amount of paint on that one, Pir. I've always meant to try to build one of those for muskies. I think that the action they have might be just right at times.


----------



## SolarFall

howdy fellas i've not been too active lately in the lure making department but i did manage to paint something new last weekend. i was lacking sort of a minnow styled crankbaits from my tackle box so naturally i though i needed to fill the already overflowing one with some new lures  also those are my first foiled baits in a long long time ( if you dont count that big trout trolling bait)


----------



## vc1111

Nice stuff, Solar. I really like that perch pattern on the bottom.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!

Love the color combos you generate with the foil...The orange is awesome and unique. Huge Musky/pike slayer color up here.

Great Job

MS


----------



## MadMac

They are all really nice. I agree the perch and orange would work well here.


----------



## Charly

steve,

every one of them would work at the branch


----------



## MadMac

I bet you're right Charlie. I'd like to find out. lol


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys and thanks for the last comments  
i've got something new to show off. i had these blanks lying around for the longest time and i kinda forgot all about them until recently, i though i could make something out from them.. little bit of paint and little bit of foil and boom, this is what i came up. 
i got to say im really digging the 18mm eyes on these, the only thing that bother me on them is the mouth details, oh well the fish wont care for that anyways. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uFaWlV2A62I/TneC_IMvXjI/AAAAAAAAAH0/iV47_xW_RYU/s640/*********+boogie+eye+etuviisto.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-lMmlbKHoa6g/TneDA6K0ocI/AAAAAAAAAH4/bcNgQ9IZQR4/s640/*********+boogie+eye+silm%25C3%25A4t.jpg


----------



## MadMac

Those are sweet. You make it sound so easy.


----------



## SolarFall

nothing looks as sexy on a bait than real fish skin, a small perch was gracious enough to donate his for my Dr. Frankenstein experimentations. this thing must be one of the coolest lures i've done so far, its nice to see that you can get better and better over time.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

One of the best threads I have ever seen on the internet. I'm just getting started and wondered about airbrush paint colors to buy. I will be using createx paint to start with and have an air brush which unfortunately is single action but it will do for now.

My question is regarding mixing of paints. I ran across a great article on the color wheel which for someone with no artistic training was an eye opener. My question is whether I can start with Red, Yellow, Blue, White, Grey and Black and then mix my own colors rather than investing in separate containers of paint. Will this work for translucent, opaque and irridescent paints? I would guess that a person needs to keep records of different color mixes to make it easier to recreate a magic color?


----------



## vc1111

By all means, go ahead and start by mixing your own colors. It will give you a feel for what can be done to emulate the colors of the bait fish.

Try mixing a few drops of black with yellow...it will give you a very nice green, sort of like a walleye or perch greenish tone.

Also mixing black and white to get a grayish tone can be fun. It is a color that often looks better than straight black on a bait.

Adding white can lighten most colors and allow you to lay down any given color in layers from light to dark, which is often referred to as a"fade."

It can be fun to learn the rules of mixing paint...and then break the rules from time to time.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Hey guys,

Wanted to share my luck this last weekend in winning a musky tournament in Northern Wisconsin. I caught 4 fish (35, 36.5, 37, and 47.5inches). Here is a pick of the largest...she was a real PIG and ANGRY

Cool, Cool

I hope everyones fall fishing is going well!!

MS


----------



## Pikopath

Waay cool MS! Very nice fish.

Michael


----------



## MadMac

Great fish and congrats on the tourney.


----------



## Charly

Shes a real beauty Good jod and congratulations on the win. On lures you made I presume.


----------



## vc1111

Congratulations, MS! Bet that's a day you'll remember for a long time!


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince,

I know you like to bowhunt (as do some other guys on here, although I haven't seen Cutt'em Jack on here in awhile) so I thought I'd share this picture with you. It's a ten point that I've been watching for a few months. He's the middle deer in the first picture. Not a huge deer but I'm still proud of him. My two little angels love to have their picture taken with deer (they have another little sister due next week!). I was fortunate to be able to fill my tag this early in the season. Now I can focus more on fishing...although I do have two doe tags to fill.

jeremy

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## vc1111

Looking at that bottom picture, I can see that you are one lucky guy. And that is a great buck you took too!

When I first looked at the top picture, I thought it was a post card. What a great shot! 

Congratulations, Jeremy! That is a really nice buck.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks fellas,

I won a New 25 HP Mercury EFI Four Stroke motor with electric tilt for first prize. I don't need it if anyone is interested PM me. 

MS


----------



## rjbass

Muskyslayer,

Great job on the tourney...nice pic of the fish!

Rod


----------



## Pikopath

MS, do you ship to Norway? 

Michael


----------



## Piraaja

Good one Michael 

Had some free time last week and went right to work:










Btw KILLER perch Solar, like it a lot!

Gert


----------



## Pikopath

Hehe. I would like to change out my 25 efi elpto..whatever its called, with a tiller.
I actually painted a bait yesterday, for the first time in ages yesterday... 
Piraaja; very nice and clean work. Cool twist with the 'laying on its side' pattern.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96

Pikopath,

I can't ship it that far, but you have an open invitation to come to WI and pick it up  We'll go slay some Muskies, as the fall feed bag is starting.

Piraaja,

Cool baits, love those gliders....any video of how the run? Would love some more info (wood, length, weight) Etc. Have you ever tried one with a SS tail that can be tuned?

MS


----------



## Piraaja

Tnx This is my first try to build gliders with stabilizers, but a tunable tail sounds interesting - got to give it a try soon. Made them for a buddy who will hopefully make a video. The specs are: wood: pine - slow sinking, length: 20cm (7,9in), weight: 100g (3,5oz)

Gert


----------



## SolarFall

sup guys i have some new toys to show you


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar, beautiful as always!!

Love the shallow lipped twitches...how deep do they run? Any video yet?

Love the HH like bait as well, are they neutrally buoyant?

Well done

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Solar, beautiful as always!!
> 
> Love the shallow lipped twitches...how deep do they run? Any video yet?
> 
> Love the HH like bait as well, are they neutrally buoyant?
> 
> Well done
> 
> MS


i was out testing them today, i would say that they run about 3 feet deep, depends on how fast you retrieve them, i was thinking of taking some footage of them today too but it was too windy also i did not have my tripod with me. 

those HH gliders are slow sinkers, i made them especially the cold weather in mind when you have to really jerk your jerkbaits reaaaally slow. btw then have a surprisingly long glide, i have few more blanks that i was thinking of converting to a tail bait style gliders once i have more time.


----------



## ShakeDown

Arguably one of the best threads in OGF's history, and certainly the longest running. Just realized this wasn't a stickied, so that's been fixed. Blown away by what everyone has created here. These baits look too nice to throw in the water


----------



## SolarFall

hehe come on guys post some pictures, it would be a shame if this thread turns into where only i post anymore 

anyway i made few bigger baits for a swedish pike angler who wanted something custom and different, these are 9.8inches and weigh roughly around 4.10oz 



















also made few of these


----------



## vc1111

Solar, those are all nice, but the top three you posted are really knockouts! That is some clean work right there.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Always AWESOME to see your inspirational posts....love your work! The plug in the middle is my favorite......Crazy cool mix of color and patterns!

Oh, I'll play with posting some pics as well. I haven't finished any baits sine the tournament, but here is a recent Musky sized JitterBug I made for my good friends wife. the tribal flames were a real pain in the rear to make, but she love it and that the key
I posted it a little while back but didn't get much response so sorry for the re-hash 
I hope the fall fishing is picking up for everyone!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I haven't posted in awhile but still check out what's going on. With archery season in and me on vacation, I've been hunting pretty much every day. I got some bad news though yesterday, it seems my number 1 buck is taking a dirt nap. Someone else shot him, before I got the chance. Here's a link and some pics of the deer and some of my trail cam pics if you're interested.

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubb...mber=2413339&Board=6&fpart=all&gonew=1#UNREAD

Oh well, I got two more targeted bucks up at my parents and am heading there in 10 minutes.


----------



## rjbass

Hey Mark,

Too bad about the buck, that was a good one....looks like your dialed in though and I'm sure there are more around like that.....Good luck!!

Rod


----------



## SolarFall

oh man i love real perch skin lures, nothing looks as pretty as real fish skin on a jerkbait. its hard to let those go but they aren't for me


----------



## peple of the perch

The real skin lures defiantly look sweet.


----------



## vc1111

Mark, sorry to hear about someone else getting that beast. I hope you drill one just like him!


----------



## etch

Finally had time to play around with some new frogs. Assorted floater divers buzzbaits and a creeper. Hope you like them as much as I do. 

Thanks 
Etch


----------



## MadMac

Etch, those are really cool! I have never seen any with lips, blades, etc. Do you fish muskies with them? I bet at times they would work great.


----------



## JSykes3

etch said:


> Finally had time to play around with some new frogs. Assorted floater divers buzzbaits and a creeper. Hope you like them as much as I do.


Those look awesome.


----------



## SolarFall

that "jitter bug " styled frog is awesome etch 

made some new jerks and also experimented if the same body works as a jointed crank bait and it seems to work pretty nicely when i was out trolling with my brother again, the whole concept needs little bit more work still i think.

this is one of the most simples of colors but when its dark or over cast its deadly as dynamite sometimes. 










also made few of these gliders for a Swedish guy


----------



## MadMac

Solar, those colors would work well in low light conditions here in Ohio also. Nice!


----------



## etch

thanxs guys, i use them for bass, skis, and snot rockets, frogs are the other meat for fish lol

Etch


----------



## etch

Hi Guys

New frogs just finished up. Some topwaters, some floater divers, some assorted funky colours. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful stuff, Etch. The way you make the various color patterns on the frogs is always something I always pay attention to. It is sort of random and yet it looks natural no matter what color combinations you choose.


----------



## SolarFall

sup guys, theres not too many people posting here anymore, stop being so lazy, i wanna see some new musky/pike lures. 

anyway i made this tail pike experiment, it turned out quite cool i think


----------



## puterdude

Man Solar you never cease to amaze me.Again,another lure of beauty.Great Job!


----------



## SolarFall

puterdude said:


> Man Solar you never cease to amaze me.Again,another lure of beauty.Great Job!


thanks what can i say i try to do my best  

heres few of my latest deep diving baits for next season of pike and zander trolling, i did not go for the usual pimped out look, i was aiming for contrast this time around.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Straight up BEAUTIFUL work as always 

Love 'em all but #3 and second from the bottom. Mmmmmm, Mmmmmmm

I always look forward to your posts!

MS


----------



## MadMac

Like MS said they all look fantastic. I like the concept of the third from the bottom that goes from green to yellow to orange with the black stripes.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys i've got some more to show you. the Finnish flag once i forgot to take the pic from the other side the map outlines are supposed to be reversed the other way around i just noticed that after posting the pics. 










i also made these browntrout and rainbow trout colored gliders, they look gorgeous, the pics dont do them justice


----------



## puterdude

man solar those trout look alive,too damn good looking to fish with


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Your work keeps getting better and better with each post....something I didn't think was possible 
I agree, looking at those trout made me want to get the butter and pan out!
Awesome stuff!!!!

MS


----------



## TheCream

Solar, all of the paint jobs are excellent, but those trout patterns are simply AWESOME! True artistry there.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, 
The bottom picture...it shows some serious detail around the mouth area and in the shadowing around the gill plates is beautiful. I also like the undercoating beneath the scale pattern to highlight the scales. Excellent work.


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Solar,
> The bottom picture...it shows some serious detail around the mouth area and in the shadowing around the gill plates is beautiful. I also like the undercoating beneath the scale pattern to highlight the scales. Excellent work.


yeah i agree the foil scales makes the thing pop out more with the shaded gills.


----------



## buckzye11

Awesome lures Solar... I'm not very familiar with Zander fish. Do you have some pics of them that you have caught? would love to see them, thanks!


----------



## SolarFall

buckzye11 said:


> Awesome lures Solar... I'm not very familiar with Zander fish. Do you have some pics of them that you have caught? would love to see them, thanks!


they look very close to walleye, i think i have pics of zanders i have caught last summer but im too lazy to search them from my hard drive.


----------



## JSykes3

Wow, those trout look real.


----------



## Piraaja

Happy Holidays!










Gert


----------



## vc1111

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I've enjoyed bait building for many years, but it is the friends I've made in the process that make it most enjoyable.

I hope you all enjoy a warm Christmas with God, family, friends, and good health.


----------



## rjbass

Thanks vince....same to you and your family.

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

I echo your sentiments completely, Without the helpful tips from so many on this site the building process would be excruciatingly slow by trial and error, not to say not nearly as much fun. 

Merry Christmas and much thanks to everyone who has made this such a rewarding hobby.


MS


----------



## Bester

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## SolarFall

i hope everyone survived the holidays, i got something new to show to you guys, some have maybe seen these already but i guess i'll add em here anyways. 

Made these for a Finnish pike angler. The colors are fairly standard i guess but should tease the angry old pikes to want to annihilate the baits. I really love the shape of these, its sort of like the 15 cm model that i do called teutonic witch this is just longer and well bigger in anyway. 
these are 9.1 inches and weight 2.8oz 



















then there are these beast of a a baits, made em for a English fellow wanted something big for his pike trolling.
there freaking massive lol.. there 4.9oz and 10.6 inches long making them the biggest baits i've ever done. 




























also made this weird colored crankbait that i call acid perch. The foil in that is also something new i got my hands on, its called panda foil cos it comes from a chocolate wrapper thats made by a Finnish company called panda, real cool looking foil if i may add.


----------



## triton175

Solar. Those are some beautiful baits. I'm sure that pike all over the world would hit on those.
Great work!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SolarFall

triton175 said:


> Solar. Those are some beautiful baits. I'm sure that pike all over the world would hit on those.
> Great work!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




thanks man im sure they will work nicely  

made couple more. i used with both of them some chameleon metallic paints around the head area, depending in what angle you look at the baits its changes from purple pinkish color to light green. A truly yummy detail that i must incorporate with future lures.


----------



## vc1111

Great work, Solar. The detail on the fins on the last two baits is excellent.


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Great work, Solar. The detail on the fins on the last two baits is excellent.


its all about finding the right mix ratio between the solvent and paint lol and i also cleaned my iwata i guess that helps too hehe.. btw the albino looking bait was inspired by one of your baits that had the same sort of look to it.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Crazy cool as always 

You are amazing and always willing to help and inspire the next batch of builders...Many thanks...

Love your work!!!!

Happy New Year

MS


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys back again with some lures. these are first blugs of 2012 fresh off from the drying wheel. 










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-okZbTGk7Q98/TwYID08CTVI/AAAAAAAAAS0/skcEtsWMd94/s800/*********+glider+3.jpg


----------



## All Eyes

Absolutely amazing! It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## SolarFall

hehe seems like im single handedly keeping this topic alive lately, no problemos i do it gladly  
heres some latest lures that i made, mostly to my self this time around, although 2 of those are going to one guy. what do you guys reckon, cool huh?


----------



## Bester

nice work Mikko


----------



## MadMac

Beautiful work SF.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys lol i think i should have my own thread here or something, or maybe im just more productive than you guys 
anyhow heres few of lil bit bigger trolling baits i sprayed some pain here and there


----------



## muskyslayer96

Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship as expected there Solar...AWESOME job!!!

Been pretty crazy around here lately, but I was able to get a few things finished up finally.....I have a lot more in different stages of completion and a few misc. birthday presents for my wife's friends to finish and then on to some fun stuff.

A Musky J-bug and a couple of smaller (6 inch) surfsters all in my Blue-gill pattern. Some are blue -green and one is purple. I'm sure some will recognize the tail work  (Thanks STEVEL...You rock).I hope everyone's new year is off to a rewarding start and that wood chips are flying.

MS


----------



## vc1111

ms, your work has really come a long way. Those are first class baits.


----------



## ironman172

Beautiful painting!!!! are you for hire?? thanks Bill....I have some big saltwater jigs that need painted and No way I could do anything like that


----------



## muskyslayer96

Wheeewww,

Finally finished up a custom request by my wife for her best friends fathers 60th B-day party. It was a heavy request for me, incorporate the Packers, Brewers, lake cabin, faith and Micky Mantle into one bait (Sorry if you're not from Wisconsin). Anyway this is what I came up with, not complicated, just not really well versed in decal useage. It's finished regardless!

I hope your building is going well,

MS


----------



## vc1111

Driving around this weekend and looking out across the snowy woods made me get the itch to do some steelhead fishing this year. 

Haven't ventured out along the creeks in midwinter in a number of years. I think the first thing I'll need to do is go buy some new waders. Then I'll need to tie up some sucker spawn flys and get some of that trout scent for them if they still sell it anywhere. 

I'm looking forward to hearing the sounds of our Ohio creeks and rivers again.


----------



## SolarFall

heres some new baits i've been working on.


----------



## SolarFall

heres some of the baits that i painted in the same session as the previous once i posted yesterday. pretty cool looking stuff, hehe the reef hawks always give me a good snicker when i just look at them. one of the weirdest looking lures ever for sure.


----------



## WillyB2

The talent you guys possess is just incredible. Beautiful work !! If I am able someday, to create a lure just half as good I will be well pleased. I think my biggest problem now is I try to rush it instead of concentrating on just one lure at a time.


----------



## SolarFall

few 20cm long jerks that i made for a fellow finn, they turned out pretty cool .


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful Solar! Absolutely beautiful!!!!

The firs individual pic, is the gold stripe the same color as the gold scale, just layered between epoxy coats?

Nice effect man

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Beautiful Solar! Absolutely beautiful!!!!
> 
> The firs individual pic, is the gold stripe the same color as the gold scale, just layered between epoxy coats?
> 
> Nice effect man
> 
> MS


i always paint everything in one go and then epoxy the lures.


----------



## vc1111

Whoa, those are really sharp. I like that black one. Do I see a bit of glitter on that one?


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Whoa, those are really sharp. I like that black one. Do I see a bit of glitter on that one?


heh abit of a late reply but yeah there is some glitters on the black one.


----------



## SolarFall

lol i really should start my own thread, but it kinda sucks not to see any of the old geezers here posting there lures oh well i guess i have to keep this thread alive 

heres some of my latest creations, sorry for flooding the thread with all these pictures but i have been rather busy


----------



## SolarFall

and a couple more


----------



## All Eyes

WOW Solar! Just amazing detail and killer finishes on all of these! 
I could look at these baits from guys like Vince, John and youself for hours. Just started my very first one and it's all you guys fault. I mainly use small #4and 5 Shad Raps for the walleye cranking I do and am going to make a bunch of both sizes. Wish me luck!


----------



## MEISTERICS

Those swim baits are disgustingly GOOD. I love the pike patterns.


----------



## Bester

very nice stuff mikko


----------



## All Eyes

Just completed my first ever crankbait. It is wire through made from balsa and is 2 1/2" x 1/2" or basically a #5 shad rap. The finish is purple perch and was done with spray can bombs. Can't wait to get an airbrush set up! I did the gills and fins by hand and with stencils they would've been much better. Still can't complain for my first attempt. Sure hope it tracks somewhat true.
Big Thanks goes out to Vince and several others who have helped me along the way. I'm sure this is the start of many more to come for me.


----------



## muskyslayer96

All Eyes,

Well done....and with rattle cans....Cool, cool

MS


----------



## All Eyes

TY! Can't wait to make more.


----------



## SolarFall

some foil candy  these are 13cm and about 60g. cute small sinking jerkbaits for spring pike to sink there teeth in. 
-Mikko


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the feedback, Eyes. I'm glad I could help you in some way.

Building fishing lures is one of those things that is hard to describe. It encompasses a number of things that certain people seem to enjoy...learning something new, trying something you've never done before, working with your hands, working with wood, painting, assembling your work. Then, when you're done, you get to go fishing with the results of your labors and with some luck, you hook up with your favorite species. The words don't really describe the satisfaction derived in the process that takes place. 

In today's world, where much of our "entertainment" is electronic, this is a thing that is somehow very different, and somehow very natural. If you look at our young people today and especially our kids, very few of them engage in anything like this. Mostly they seem to have various electronics and 'organized' sports.

Sharing all of this and making friends in the process is the best of it all. I get a kick out of reading the questions and answers on this board and others. I see questions from the people just getting started and I watch as they now get great answers from those who were not long ago just getting started. 

I still see a few new tricks showing up and I see old processes being improved. 

The improvements I see are particularly impressive for me. For example, one of my friends, a long timer builder by the name of Husky, created the first photo on foil process. As many of you now know, it can produce beautiful and realistic looking lures, and it requires no paint work or very little painting. That process has been utilized and modified by others and today we are seeing "photo finish" baits that are stunningly realistic representations of actual bait fish. The quality is second to nothing in the entire _commercial_ lure industry from what I've seen. All of this is an ongoing thing, a work in progress by people who go down the steps to their basement in their spare time to apply what they've learned and even try to improve upon it.

The so-called "swim bait" is another one that has to impress you if you've been watching this process over the last decade or so. I won't soon forget the first time I saw one of John Hopkins baits on Youtube. I showed my wife the video and she said, "Is that a real fish or what?" The action was and is that close to what we observe from real fish. Not only did he produce a bait with amazing action, he added fiber "fins" in a way that seemingly no one had thought of previously.

Or how about The Rookie's baits? He sells them under the name Tater Hog and they were also a first of sorts. Talks about innovation! He adds unique, almost human_ facial expression_ to his baits that absolutely grab your attention and yes, they are also proven fish catchers. Some of his baits look like they are actually angry... baits with attitude that reflect the builder's unique personality. If you ever get a chance to talk with him, you immediately like him and sense the colorful personality behind the creations he occasionally posts on this board and a few others.

But the good old fashioned crank bait, spoon, spinner, spinner bait, fly, jig, 'plastic' baits, you name it...they're all fun to throw into the 'do it yourself' mix. I wish I had time to try it all.

It will be interesting to see what is coming up next in the mostly underground world of basement bait building.


----------



## SolarFall

made these pike trolling killers in my last paint session, heh sucks that my drying wheel is so small for these bigger baits and i have to take turns when clear coating these. anyhow i think i created the best looking perch so far from all the perch patterns i've done in the past, too bad these are not for my use.


----------



## SolarFall

heres couple more from my last painting session, i think those rainbow gliders could possibly be the best lures i've done so far, at least they look pretty striking.


----------



## vc1111

Love the rainbow patterns. They really did come out nice. You're making me want to foil a few baits.

I spent a few hours in the basement yesterday evening. I worked on a jig for the router an old friend gave me a few years back. The project actually came out pretty good. 

I cranked out a few bodies and I think I may save a little time in the process because of the jig.


----------



## vc1111

After all these years of building my Flatshads, I finally made up a jig for cutting the lip slot. I'll try to post a picture of it if I get some time.


----------



## Piraaja

Have been experimenting with liquid plastics last few months. Pretty happy with the sesults

Sweet stuff Solar, ur a genius!!!


----------



## vc1111

Piraaja, how have you been using the liquid plastic?


----------



## Pikopath

vc1111 said:


> Piraaja, how have you been using the liquid plastic?


I was wondering the same thing...salmon cranks like that are very popular here in Norway, and most baitbuilders here build stuff like that. Ive been lured into making some and yours are truly inspirational Piraaja!
Mikkos stuff is as usual pretty amazing, keep it up!

Michael


----------



## Piraaja

I myself use Smooth-On silicone and plastic There are a lot of helpful videos on Smooth-On`s site - how to make a two part silicone mold and how to pour plastic: http://www.smooth-on.com/video_play.php?video_id=FQ1A7ZjTsx8&autoplay=1 You can apply these tecniques with other brands of silicones and liquid plastics too.

Gert


----------



## Pikopath

Piraaja said:


> I myself use Smooth-On silicone and plastic There are a lot of helpful videos on Smooth-On`s site - how to make a two part silicone mold and how to pour plastic: http://www.smooth-on.com/video_play.php?video_id=FQ1A7ZjTsx8&autoplay=1 You can apply these tecniques with other brands of silicones and liquid plastics too.
> 
> Gert


I use another brand plastic, but no chance in he** that it becomes bouyant enough with microbaloons alone, so I make mine with a foam core, but that is almost impossible with the really small stuff.

Michael


----------



## Piraaja

> I use another brand plastic, but no chance in he** that it becomes bouyant enough with microbaloons alone, so I make mine with a foam core, but that is almost impossible with the really small stuff.


Micro spheres work fine for small stuff, haven't tried to pour a bigger bait yet because the material is too expensive, cheaper to make it out of wood, even with the labor involved Check out Smooth-On Feather Light - it floats on its own, but its quite pricy for big stuff

Gert


----------



## Pikopath

I have the understanding that smooth on has some great products for this, but it will be too exspensive to order for me, i manage fine with my foam cores, for now...

Michael


----------



## SolarFall

Piraaja those look really nice, many guys overhere that fish for trout use similar lures for current fishing 


these are some ordered stuff that i made few days back. pretty basic stuff i think.


----------



## MEISTERICS

Pir & solar,

Fantastic work as usual.

VINCE!!! I am waiting to see your jig for the lip slot. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Piraaja

Basic to you, still amazing to us That transparent red on the foil makes a kick-**** candy effect.

Gert


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Some of your most amazing work yet!!!!!

The orange and gold is my favorite 

Well done,

MS


----------



## vc1111

Their work keeps me coming back to this thread, MS. Great stuff!

Meis, I'm heading down to the shop tonight so I'll grab some pictures.


----------



## vc1111

I should have the pics up today, Meisterics. I had some technical problems.


----------



## Piraaja

Solars teachings in action


----------



## vc1111

I mentioned the jig I made up to cut lip slots with accuracy and repeatability...

First here's a shot of the device used to push the wood through the table saw...actually this is from one of my other saws, but I wanted to show a picture of the device before anything is attached to it:










Now here's the jig... note that I first set the push bar guide (can't remember the actual name of it at the moment) to exactly 90 degrees. I checked the 90 degree angle with a carpenter's square.

Then I attached a piece of wood to act as a wall to which the jig can be attached. The 'wall' is the darker wood in the picture below and the lighter wood forms a frame against which the bait is placed before it is clamped and pushed through the saw. The picture should explain it better than I can but let me know if you have any questions.

(I removed the blade guard just long enough to take the photo...don't use any of your equipment without the guards!)


----------



## donkey

Very Nice.What angle are you using?And is the jig adjustable should you want to change the angle?


----------



## SolarFall

Piraaja said:


> Solars teachings in action


good looking scale patter dude, looks very uniform it shows that you have been practicing that. 

heres couple of new baits i've made + there is also a first copy of my photobook that may be available in a limited edition once few tweaks are being done to that.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, one of the things I enjoy about your baits is the fact that they are displayed with excellent photography. The book should be a winner.

Donkey the angle is one I arrived upon by trial and error many years ago. Have not really put a protractor to it. Thus, the jig is not adjustable, but a key slot in the bottom set screw would be easy to add if the angle needed to be tweaked.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- Thanks for the jig pics and description. That's good stuff for a newbie like myself with a head full of questions. 

Solar- More fantastic work as usual. Please keep posting!


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys for those last comments  though I'd share few new pics of lures that i did last weekend. i think these could be my most cleanest patch yet.


----------



## SolarFall

i've just dived to the blasphemous world of resin baits lol, here are coupled of jerkbaits that i painted last weekend.


----------



## vc1111

Well, I've got about 25 Flatshads started and about 12 others, including some 8.5 inch Flatshads and a jerkbait. Some I'm making from cedar and a few from poplar. Feels good to be building again, even if its slowing going.


----------



## All Eyes

Can't wait to see more of your work Vince!


----------



## MadMac

Have you been out yet Vince? People were catching some nice fish during that early warm up. I didn't get to take advantage of it. Been having tow vehicle problems but should be getting it back tomorrow.


----------



## vc1111

No, haven't made it out yet, but soon hopefully. Can't go this weekend or next, but after that I should be ready.


----------



## vc1111

I just came across a truly unique idea from one of the best contemporary builders out there. I'm going to see if I can get him to display his idea here for us. Maybe I can get him to post some pictures of his amazing baits too.

Stand by.


----------



## vc1111

Feels good to have a few baits in process again. I had a few good sessions in the paint shop and have a few under the first few coats of clear...plus a number that are ready to prep for paint.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,
Great to hear your back in the shop....I've missed seeing your inspirational work.

I hope all is well and looking forward to you posts.

MS


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, MS. 

Well, I was finally able to get a hold of the builder to post some of his work. He is one of the best in the world, in my opinion, and he is very active in sharing ideas and techniques on building. 

Recently he posted a brief pictorial on how to build rattlebaits and I really admired the innovative way he approached it. 

He's graciously agreed to share his idea here along with some pictures of his other top shelf work. 

Standby...


----------



## rjbass

Hey Vince,

Was that the one on You Tube that Diemai posted???


----------



## SolarFall

heres couple of resin baits i did few days back for a guy in norway.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, love that streaking behind the gill plate. Looks like blood in water.

Rjbass, its Lapala, but he says he tried to log onto our website and received a message stating he's been banned for spamming. ???? 

If any mods read this please pm me on this matter. Really hoping to show his work here.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks vince, hope to see some lures from you too in the near future. i know its sometimes hard to find the flare to do something and come up with something new and in general to be inspired with this lure making madness. 

been playing with glitters lately and i guess they came out pretty cool. glittered baits are really hard to photograph btw i must have snapped at least 50 pics and only few of them came out ok'ish.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Them are just beautiful solarfall.


----------



## MadMac

Looking forward to seeing what becomes of those Vince.


----------



## vc1111

Just got an order of supplies in. Man, a lot of the prices have gone waaaaaay up.


----------



## LaPala

Hi, I am LaPala from Malaysia. Vince ask me to come in to this forum to post my laminated Vibebait making method.

The forum says I cannot post links or images before I posted at least twice so here is one


----------



## LaPala

Just making up the post counts...:devil:

I see quite a few familiar Nicks in here as well. Howdy guys!!


----------



## LaPala

Finally, as promised to Vince and my pleasure to share:

*Making a Vibebait from laminating Acrylic - weight distribution test trick.*








I won't be very detail in describing the process as I will assume a basic knowledge of lure making is at your disposal already. I made the lure out of Acrylic but the technique applies to other materials like wood and PVC as well.

*1. The parts:* 
These are the components of the lure body that is needed to be cut-out, shaped then glued up together:








Copper rods are used for aligning the pieces together.

*2. To work out the weighting:*








Styrofoam sheet is cut and shaped to fit the chambers in the middle piece. Since the water test in the next step to determine the weighting and weight distribution is done without gluing up, water will enter the chambers. Without air in the chambers, the buoyancy of the lure is reduced. Styrofoam in the chambers will be the closest approximate for the buoyancy of air when the pieces are glued up and air is trapped in the chambers.

*3. Water test and balance:*








Just tape weight to the front to get the correct attitude for a vibebait. I'll assume those who will be attempting this has an understanding of how the weight distribution of a vibebait should be and how to get the desired action by varying the distribution. _Note: for the bearings that will act as a weight transfer system as well,_ so lodge the bearings in the Styrofoam to the front-most position that the bearings will roll to when the lure is being retrieve. Anyway, this method is a great way to test different combinations without having to make lure after lure.

*4. Fitting the Front Weight: *
Weight used earlier on the head is hammered flat and shaped to fit in the head, acrylic cut out to fit head weight that is formed. Future construction of same lure will just require the head weight be molded. So keep your notes 









*5. This is the end result:*








Fins are carved from 1.5mm polycarbonate sheet. _Note: The Styrofoam insert has been removed._

*6. All Done *and after some splashes of color, my painting skills kinda sucks acutually; the passion is more in designing and building all types of lures and my favorite color is actually a completely pearl white lure .









Comments, questions and suggestions for improvement most welcomed.

LaPala.


----------



## muskyslayer96

LaPala,

Welcome!
Great post....always been a huge fan of your outstanding work.

MS


----------



## rjbass

Hey LaPala, good to see you here. I remember all your stuff from the old TU days. Very cool, inovative baits!

Rod


----------



## SolarFall

couple of new tail jerks with foil. 
btw cool to see you here lapala


----------



## vc1111

I really love the idea of making the rattlebait from three sections of polycarbonate. Great stuff, LaPala, and thanks for sharing it with us.

Now I'm trying to think of how the middle section might be used for a template for metal layer within which you could sandwich the shot for the rattling effect.


----------



## Piraaja

I'm still stuck on trout lures




























Gert


----------



## vc1111

Really nice work. Looks like the trout approve too!


----------



## All Eyes

That is way too cool LaPala! Always glad to see something new and innovative. Keep posting your work!


----------



## SolarFall

before finishing off the new resin master i've been working on i figured that i needed to paint off couple of glitter based jerkbaits that i had made few weeks back. they came out pretty okish


----------



## vc1111

Love glitter baits! I used to make a few for Northerns.
Nice work!


----------



## vc1111

First trip of the year on Saturday. Felt great to play the musky chess game again. 

Managed a 38 incher about 15 minutes into the day casting a prototype jerkbait. Later Larry caught a sub trolling near the rocks and he later raised one casting near the weeds.

Didn't really get too many other reports, but it sure seemed like the fish were glued to the weeds. Didn't mark much in the more open water despite putting in quite a few miles trying.

Tested a few new cranks and they ran well.

Feels good to have the boat ready to go and the season underway once again.


----------



## BaddFish

Vince-
Congrats on your first of the year! I'm headed to Leesville this weekend for some fun- can't wait... Didn't make it down there last year.


----------



## vc1111

Baddfish, we almost went to Leesville this past weekend. I'm with you...can't wait to get down there again soon. That place seems to provide easier fishing in a lot of ways, and the lack of heavy boat traffic is really enjoyable.


----------



## BaddFish

Very slow for us... we managed a dink at noon on sunday... Only "heard" of one fish being caught a 42" on a hot-n-tot... Didn't see any nets in the water- which is very rare compared to past memorial day weekends. 
Of course as we left- the weather pattern changed, so anybody fishing mon/tues probably hooked up.


----------



## SolarFall

heres a couple of new resin models that i have been working on. looks pretty nice as far as im concerned


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Just pulled these off the turner yesterday.


----------



## fishingdanderson

Haven't posted in a while. Just pulled these off a few weeks ago. Already gave them away.










































This is a prototype. Elongated vibration bait. Tried to get vc111's stripe effect. Obviously didn't get that but still pleased wiTh the outcome.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vc1111

Leesville today...Should be fun. Hope the muskies cooperate but mostly looking forward to a break from the daily toil. 

Been out three times so far and have been really surprised that the season didn't get a big kick start from the early warm weather. Muskies make me nuts.


----------



## All Eyes

Solar, Cuttem, and Fishing Anderson, I really appreciate the pics of your work! Some great looking baits to say the least!
Vince-I am always looking forward to your reports and am kinda missing your pics. Hopefully you'll get back into making some stuff soon.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes, I'll put up some pics before long. Just haven't had time to get that orgainzed in the last few weeks.

Leesville went well...









Larry and I made the drive and as always had a great time. On the way down we passed three shale wells, all of which were within view of the road. Amazing how much things can change in a matter of a year or so. Also saw a few out of state plates at the convenience stores as Ohio now has a lot of people coming in to help get the wells drilled. Interesting times.

The fishing was pleasant and there was no shortage of sunshine yesterday. We actually took two breaks to swim and cool down in the 75 degree water. Very, very little traffic on lake...must be a sign of the high gasoline prices?

I caught a 37 incher at about 12:30 at a place we call Burning Bay (if you read this stuff you may remember that as the place where Larry caught fire to my gear on several occasion while making that poison he calls coffee).

Later, at about 6:30, I caught this 44.









Both fish came on my Firetiger Flatshads. No other rips, and though we only tried casting a few times, we had no hook ups or follows casting.

Great day and very refreshing. Can't wait to do it again next weekend!


----------



## All Eyes

What a beast Vince! Thanks for the pics


----------



## MadMac

That's a beauty Vince.


----------



## sonar

WELL DONE Vince!! Looks like a bit of more success,to me! & looks like you had the lake to yourselves?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Piraaja

That's a nice looking beast you caught Vince! Here is my new passion: photo lures


----------



## vc1111

Photo baits have come a long way in the last few years.
Nice work!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Nice muskie there Vince!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Paul. He was a handful to get to the boat. He did not behave at all.

I hit West Branch this evening for a bit and took a mid-30's on a Firetiger Flatshad. Released him by the side of the boat. The lake is beautiful right now. The water looks perfect and has that great summer smell to it. It just has that big fish feel to it; hard to describe, but if you've done this long enough, you know what I mean...I would not be surprised to hear of a 50 or two out of there in the next week or two.


----------



## vc1111

The game is on....

We hit it hard Saturday and Larry boated four nice ones...a 38, a 42, a 44, and a 45. ( not sure the pics are in order) He could not miss!



























(Now for this next photo you may want to use viewer discretion. Pictures of Larry without a shirt have been known to disturb the elderly and scare the horses.)


----------



## rjbass

Wow, congrats to Larry....!!!!


----------



## BaddFish

WOW Vince! Won't Larry let you real one in?  That's an awesome day- especially in Ohio!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

What a day! Awesome.


----------



## MadMac

Way to go Larry. That's an awesome day. Especially fish that size.


----------



## crittergitter

Some nice fish there. Congrats to both you and Larry. On those bright sun shiney days, I wear a long sleeve shirt and never take it off. I also have one of those sun blocker hats like you have. The back of my neck can't take it.


----------



## vc1111

Critter, I'm with you on the problem of the sun. When I was in my teens, I would spend the whole day at the local swimming spot in my swim trunks and it never bothered me. Now the sun seems to really knock me out after a few hours. Its not so much a matter of sunburn, although I do burn like anyone else, but more a matter of it causing a certain fatigue. 

Got out for a few hours Tuesday and picked up a 42 incher. You have GOT to love this time of year for musky chasing.

Have a few Rocket Shads on the bench, which I'll be offering to my customer list. Haven't made them in quite a while. I'll put up some pictures soon.

Mad Mac, if you read this, call me. I have something I think you need.


----------



## SolarFall

Been working on this model for some time now just designing it that its just perfect for what i need when trolling for zander witch has been becoming my favorite predator fish to fish for during the hot summer days and nights. Quite challenging to paint too, these are only 11.5cm


----------



## MadMac

Those are nice SF. What kind of action does that bent lip give them?

Vince, "need" is exactly the right word. Let me know the next time you get to the Branch. I'll be there camping for a week starting Monday the 25th so if you want to you can fish with me after you get off work. I'm on Vacation for the next two weeks.


----------



## vc1111

Oh? An excuse to get out to West Branch??? Just what I need!!!:bananahuge:

I'll meet you out there soon, Steve.


----------



## vc1111

I've been working with firetiger lately. Now if you build, you might think, "What's to work with? There's nothing to it." 



Well, think again. If you look closer at the baits that are offered in firetiger you begin to notice variation in how it is interpreted...wide variation actually.









Because since this pattern is clearly one of our area's most productive patterns, I'd like to talk about it a bit...but not now. Now I'm heading out the door to my Lund for a day of fishing, eating, swimming and (oohhh yea) napping.

But I'll be back to offer opinion, commentary, and other generalities on what is one of my three most productive musky patterns.

:F:F:F:F:F:F


----------



## rjbass

You are right Vince, many variations to that color. I do several different firetiger patterns myself. The one you posted here is a knockout!!!

Rod


----------



## rjbass

SolarFall,

Those are really nice baits!!! They must be cast out of resin??? Love the lips. I got some of those style lips from Europe and I like the action they give the bait. I got some of the old Esko style lips also, here are some walleye baits I made using those lips.


----------



## SolarFall

MadMac said:


> Those are nice SF. What kind of action does that bent lip give them?
> 
> Vince, "need" is exactly the right word. Let me know the next time you get to the Branch. I'll be there camping for a week starting Monday the 25th so if you want to you can fish with me after you get off work. I'm on Vacation for the next two weeks.


its little hard to explain but basically they have a small wiggle with hunting action so as its going trough the water it makes detours to left and right as its wiggling away in the water. its a really effective action for pretty much all types of predator fish it gives out a pretty realistic impression of a fish trying to get away from the predator chasing it. works too i caught couple of zanders with it today too while out fishing with my brother 



> rjbass They must be cast out of resin??


there made of balsa this time around


----------



## MadMac

I understand what you mean by Hunting Action. It can be deadly for muskie also.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Great posts fellas, Solar, love the new lures, can't wait to see some video on them. 
RJ, cool lures, how big are they? Do you use them for walleye/smallies? I make some lathed plugs a bit bigger and bend my own lips from SS and it is very cool how you can get a pronounced belly roll and arse wiggle at the same time.
Vince, awesome to see your work again, and I totally agree with you and RJ on the multiple variations. I've been using more of a green/blue shift color with a yellow/pearl gold and pearl orange belly, often with a black/purple accent stripes. Hard to capture in a pic how much flash they can have on a sunny day.

Great stuff fellas,

MS


----------



## vc1111

For years I've maintained that there are still patterns out there to be 'discovered'...the problem, especially with musky fishing, is in the testing of that theory. 

A quick look at commercially offered baits reveals a spectrum of what is called "firetiger." 

Because our local fish respond so well to a variety of baits in that pattern, I've been experimenting with different ways of painting it. 

Sometimes I like to make it with very little black on the back/shoulder area of the bait. If you're a building nerd and you've been reading this stuff, you may remember that I feel that black can easily overwhelm a paint pattern sometimes...

As you can see on the side view the black does not come down very far onto the side of the bait in this example (8.5 inch Flatshad)









At other times, I like to build the same bait with two different levels of black applied in the shoulder/back area of the bait:









Of late I've been favoring a firetiger pattern with less black and less deep green on the back/shoulder area. I tend to think that it creates more contrast and a less murky looking pattern for clearer water conditions. For darker water conditions, I tend to favor a bait with more black, but still less dark green on the side and back...this allows the chartreuse to show more, which gives the black tiger stripes more punch. 









Note also in the photo above that the darker green can be either shot through netting to give it a bit of a scale effect or it can be simply sprayed directly onto the bait. I like both, but I'm tending to favor shooting it with a scale effect. Seems to have more punch.

I sometimes think that a bait with a darker head gets hit more often than one without, so at times, I'll darken the head area with one of the pattern's darker base colors. Does it really make a difference? Does it truly get bit more? I think so, but as always with musky fishing, the testing and analysis on the water is anything BUT scientific. The thing to remember, in my opinion, is to experiment with two baits of the right pattern but with the variances mentioned above...in other words, when the bite is on, do your 'testing' to see which patterns seem to work best.

Of course the standard firetiger is not the only way to go. There are other patterns that seem to work well on certain waters. Brown tiger aka yellow tiger is also a producer at times and can be fund to paint.









I'm also curious about the amount and intensity of the orange on the belly of the bait. Does the bait need that orange form gills to tail along the belly? Or would orange on just the belly area (with the tail portion of the belly in either chartreuse or white) be more effective in getting bit? And should the orange be bright orange or florescent orange? On which waters should one be chosen over the other? Or how about a firetiger or yellow tiger pattern with an all white belly? Can you handle that? Could you be so bold? Live so dangerously??? Inquiring minds want to know this stuff.


----------



## SolarFall

MadMac said:


> I understand what you mean by Hunting Action. It can be deadly for muskie also.


the hunting action that type of lip gives can be pretty big and it can veer off from 20cm to half a meter on some baits. that sort of lip almost always has the tendency of giving the lure that hunting action. trolling guys use that sort of lures for trout and zander alot


----------



## vc1111

I've got 8 baits on the wheel.

Feels good to be back at it again. I'm thinking about foiling a few too. Haven't done any foil in ages.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys i tough i share with you these 2 real fish skin baits that i made recently, there made of zander skin, i posted a youtube vid on how to make one but i dont think i can link it here cos there is swearing in it and my post will end up getting deleted.


----------



## JSykes3

Does it give the lure a different action having the line tie straight or horizontal? Just wondering.


----------



## SolarFall

JSykes3 said:


> Does it give the lure a different action having the line tie straight or horizontal? Just wondering.


in those particular models i posted last the answer is yes, it usually depends on the model and you have to test what works best for that particular lure


----------



## vc1111

I really should have stayed home and cut the grass. Or washed the cars maybe? Like everyone else, there is always that list of things that needs done, things seemingly more important than fishing.

But yesterday after work, I remembered a conversation I had had with Larry on the water on our last outing. The thought of that conversation compelled me to hitch up the boat instead. During that talk with Larry, he was recounting how someone had asked him how to go about catching muskies and Larry had advised them, "The number one thing is you have to get out there and just go. You have to go even when you shouldn't go."

Of course, I also subscribe to that philosophy. This time of year in Ohio, it is the "rut" of musky fishing. It can be slow...or it can be crazy good...you might get skunked or you might catch numbers...or maybe the fish of a lifetime. 

So, I hitched up the boat and I headed for West Branch. West Branch is always a challenge, but this time of year, she is somewhat less fickle, if not consistent. (She is NEVER consistent.)

On the way to the lake, I called Mad Mac. He was camping out there, I wanted to let him know I'd be there because I had a lure to give him and I knew he'd be excited to get it. I met him on the water shortly after launching and he gave me a few ideas as to where he'd caught a few over the last few days. He'd boated a few in 15 to 20 feet of water, down about 10 feet.

We talked for a few minutes, him in his boat, me in mine. He then headed back to the campgrounds to meet his family for dinner and I headed to one of my favorite trolling lanes.

There's a line in Hemingway's book, The Old Man And The Sea: "It was about an hour before the first shark hit." It is a line that describes the moment when things changed big time. 

On that first trolling pass, in the early part of the lane, where we usually hook up, where I usually anticipate a strike...nothing. As I moved on to the middle part of the pass where we NEVER seem to hook up...BANG...the rod goes off.

As soon as I picked up the rod from the rod holder, I knew this thing was going to be a handful. 

I barely had the rod in my hands and the greenish bronze creature was on the surface trying to throw the Firetiger Flatshad by simultaneously attempting a tail walk and a crazy 2 1/2 twist. Water was flying everywhere at the end of my line and I had to just sort of hang to that old 7 1/2 foot Fenwick rod as best I could.

The next thing I know, the fish is making one of those lightning runs directly at the boat and diving down deep. He gave a few of those deep water head shakes, the kind that make your stomach flip over as you worry that somehow he'll come off the line just from acting so crazy down there.

We wrestled with each other for a few minutes and somehow I got him back to the surface.

Though I was by myself, I managed to get the net in the water and fought the fish into the net. 

I paused for a few seconds to gather myself. As I looked down at him, I marveled at his magnificence. He made that HUGE net look small. He seemed to barely fit.

I reached down with a steel mesh gloved hand to pop the hooks loose and it occurred to me that my hand looked like that of child next to his magnificent head. 

I put the tape to him and he hit the 50 inch mark, right on the button! My first 50. It was one of those special occurrences that will be forever burned in my mind.

I called Mad Mac and he raced over from the campground in his boat, as the fish rested and recovered in my deep, flat-bottomed net. We took a few photos, made sure the musky was good and set him free to roam his underwater territory again. 

See that fish swim away was almost as special as seeing him gliding into the net.


----------



## Stripers4Life

Fantastic Vince!!! Congratulations! Man WB has really been putting out some fish this year.


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go Vince! That's awesome.. Always love your stories- feel like I was there cheering you on.


----------



## rjbass

Awesome Vince!!!!....Congrats on your first "50". That fish will never be forgotten. What were you using???

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

CRAZY Cool!!!
Congrats, thanks for the entertaining story 

MS


----------



## fishing_marshall

Awesome fish! Even better that it was on one of your baits!


----------



## Pikopath

Congrats Vince! Very nice fish!

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Thanks you guys. Its been several days and I'm still excited about that fish.

Rod, I caught him on a firetiger Flatshad.

Hoping to get out on the water again sometime this weekend. I've been working on two different baits trying to improve the action on them. 

Also working out a new paint pattern. I'll post some of the first attempts here when I get a chance.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Congrats Vince!!! You deserve it for sure. Only question is how did you catch that without wearing your famous lucky Bruce Lee shirt? LOL


----------



## Rowhunter

Congratulations Vince, You should be very proud of that beautiful fish caught on one of your creations, plus netting it solo as well, all the stars were aligned for you that day. I'll bet Larry is kicking himself for not being onboard for this one. 

Douglas


----------



## Whaler

The lure looks good but where's a picture of the 50 inch Muskie ?


----------



## Whaler

I don't understnad what's going on. After posting my reply all kinds of pictures came up including the one with the Muskie. Good Job !


----------



## Whaler

That is why West Branch is managed as a Trophy Muskie Lake !


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys.

Rowhunter, really good to hear from you again. Give me a call when you get a chance and we'll catch up. 

Here's one I'll be putting in my box tomorrow, and I made a second one to sell. (Also have some firetiger Flatshads almost ready to go!)


----------



## crittergitter

Congrats on the first 50 Vince. That's awesome!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, critter. Hope you're getting some time on the water too. The last few weeks have been really special. I've really enjoyed them.

Spent a little time in the paint shop yesterday. Working on a couple of new patterns. The first attempt at the one newer pattern for gill details did not go well. It seemed like a good idea, but it was just too difficult to execute on such a small scale. I haven't given up on it yet, but I'll have to find another way to put it together.


----------



## SolarFall

congrats from me too vince, thats an enormous fish and probably a damn hard fighter too. 

made couple more of these saddle lip zander/walleye trolling baits, the once i did before worked so well that i just had to make some new colors. i think the "traffic light!" color combo is the coolest from all of those, simple to paint and contrast should be pretty spot on for those nightly trolling sessions i plan to do with my bro


----------



## Piraaja

Very cool indeed Mikko! I ordered those saddle lips myself too a while back, for a trout lure prototype that I have on my mind, but have not had a chance to put them in use yet.

How important is the attachment angle of the saddle lip btw?


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, critter. Hope you're getting some time on the water too. The last few weeks have been really special. I've really enjoyed them.
> 
> Spent a little time in the paint shop yesterday. Working on a couple of new patterns. The first attempt at the one newer pattern for gill details did not go well. It seemed like a good idea, but it was just too difficult to execute on such a small scale. I haven't given up on it yet, but I'll have to find another way to put it together.


I got out a lot end of May and in June. Then went to OBX last week. Now the surface temps are about 84-86 so we're leaving them alone for awhile. 

I've been thinking about picking up a compressor and an airbrush for powder paints. I've got some spinnerbaits I can throw together.


----------



## vc1111

I've not used powder paints for a long time. Didn't know they could be sprayed. How does that work, critter? Please post some of your work when you get to it.

Solar those are some bold color patterns and that style of bait would work well on walleye anywhere in the US. Nice!


----------



## SolarFall

Piraaja said:


> Very cool indeed Mikko! I ordered those saddle lips myself too a while back, for a trout lure prototype that I have on my mind, but have not had a chance to put them in use yet.
> 
> How important is the attachment angle of the saddle lip btw?


it depends on the type of lure shape your gonna use but oftentimes people tend to glue the lips on like i've done here.


----------



## All Eyes

Little late here, but a big congrats goes out to Vince! That is a world class fish and story. Thanks for not mowing the lawn. It would've made for a really boring post.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, All Eyes!

I've had a lot of requests from people wanting to buy a firetiger Flatshad since I caught that fish. I have a few ready. I'll put up a few pics later.

Was going to fish today, but its a bit too hot for my comfort zone. Its actually too hot to get out to the paint shop too. Never thought I'd see that day.

Probably spend some time in the basement carving new Rocket Shad bodies.


----------



## claytonhaske

rjbass said:


> SolarFall,
> 
> Those are really nice baits!!! They must be cast out of resin??? Love the lips. I got some of those style lips from Europe and I like the action they give the bait. I got some of the old Esko style lips also, here are some walleye baits I made using those lips.


where did you get those esko rapala diving lips at?


----------



## vc1111

Another one I'll be offering to customers on my mailing list. This is 8 1/2 inches long, has 3 scale patterns and features mostly pearls. This is a combination of 2 patterns that have great producers so far for musky.


----------



## MadMac

That's gonna tear it up Vince.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Love it !!!!!!!

MS


----------



## Johnnycaox

Ok you guys have some awesome lures are they for sale? Has any Muskies ever been caught from shore? I'd love to boat fish with somebody at the Branch I'll pay for gas and snacks and whatever else please let me know guys!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vc1111

Spent some time this morning researching fluorocarbon leaders. While I've been using both wire and the heavy mono recently, I'm thinking I'll use the mono almost exclusively in the future for both casting and trolling.

The only minor downside that I've found after using the fluorocarbon leaders for about two years is the slight amount of drag they create in the water which causes the baits to ride a bit higher in the water column.

I've been compensating for that extra "lift" by feeding out a bit more line to get the bait as deep as I want it to be, which is usually in the 10 to 12 foot range.

I saw on Youtube this morning that Mania uses a 5 to 10 foot mono leader for muskies. Interesting. He states that not only does it reduce visibility and have no "kink" factor, it is also a lot easier on the fish if they roll during the fight.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince
Never used mono, but I've been making my own fluorocarbon leaders for a few years now and I am extremely happy with them. I'very never lost a hooked fish as a result of one of my custom leaders failing. I make mine from both 80lb and 100lb test and I tie them with heavy duty swivels and staylocks.
I have had store purchased fluorocarbon leaders that used crimped ends fail with bad backlashes and usually a very expensive musky bait is at the bottom of the lake 

Best

MS


----------



## vc1111

MS, I've also been using the floro leaders for quite a while. ( I use the term flourocarbon and mono as interchangeable although I understand the difference.)

MadMac has been making them for me and his are outstanding. On the last one he gave me I've caught about a dozen fish, including that 50 I took, and the leader show little sign of wear. 

Mania states that he uses floro leaders up to 10 feet long to take advantage of the clarity they provide as opposed to braided. I'm sure there are many days when it makes no difference, but we do fish a lot of relatively clear lakes in Ohio. 

As I said the downside of the stuff is the extra drag it creates and the subtle effect of that drag on the bait.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys here a little patch of zander skinned baits that i made recently


----------



## vc1111

The gill plates on those are excellent, Solar.


----------



## vc1111

I've been working on some fine tuning on the good old Stubbydude for the last few weeks. I've been tweaking the lips along with the firetiger pattern. I have 2 or 3 variations of firetiger that I favor and that I'll be trying to test.

I've also been seeing if there is a musky preference for the red eyes vs the silver eyes when applied on a firetiger bait. So far, for what its worth, the red eyes seem to get hit more often, but I seem to be catching bigger fish on the silver. 

I also took a old bait and torture tested the hardness and integrity of my EX-74 finish with a hammer. It is incredible to see how much abuse the EX-74 clear coat can handle. That stuff is expensive, but worth every penny. The process I use eliminates the need for primer and I think that has really increased the integrity of the bond. I had noticed in the early years of experimenting that the chalkiness of most primers creates a weak link in the bonding and protection of the clear coat.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful summer afternoon at Leesville Saturday. Trolled for hours without a strike and then just before dark had a strike but lost the fish. That's musky fishing. Was really nice to be out though.


----------



## Bester

We went 6/6 today out on the canadian side of Lake St. Clair. Nothing huge but great action


----------



## rjbass

speaking of leaders, I have been making and using fluro 100 lb for years. Make my own and have never had one fail in hundreds of Musky. Here is a video on what mine are made of and how I do it.


----------



## vc1111

Nice video, Rod. I love the idea of the sleeve you use on yours.

I just picked up some 80 lb test yesterday to try.


----------



## MadMac

I haven't used the pvc sleeves but do mushroom the tag ends so they don't fit back through the sleeves.


----------



## BaddFish

I usually leave a 2-3" tag end on the upper leader end- works as a great weed collecter instead of the lure getting fouled.


----------



## vc1111

Tied up a 4 foot trolling leader last night just to see how the 80 lb test Vanish would handle trying to use a Palomar knot. 

Worked out pretty well. The knot is very tight and not as obtrusive as what you get with the 100 lb stuff. It actually lays down a lot easier.

I did use a 100 lb test barrel swivel, which I really do not like using because if you get snagged the barrel swivel will sometimes prevent the lure knocker from sliding down to free the bait. 

I'll try to see if I can get some macro closeups of the knots to show the results.


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

I used to use 80lb seaguar and palomar knots when I first started using flurocarbon leaders and really didn't have a problem with that system either. I switched to the heavier stuff and crimp sleeves because I probably overkill everything I do...lol


----------



## vc1111

I think the crimped sleeves gives a nicer look to the leaders than just knotting them. 

I've seen how fat your muskies are up there, Rod. I don't blame you for beefing up everything for them.


----------



## vc1111

Got a few new baits finished. I'll try to post some pictures asap.


----------



## vc1111

A couple 8 1/2 inch Flatshads carved from 60 year old cedar. I did these for a customer:

























This is a 5 inch Flatshad that I may keep or I may sell; haven't decided yet:


----------



## 63foxtrot

vc1111 said:


> Tied up a 4 foot trolling leader last night just to see how the 80 lb test Vanish would handle trying to use a Palomar knot.
> 
> Worked out pretty well. The knot is very tight and not as obtrusive as what you get with the 100 lb stuff. It actually lays down a lot easier.
> 
> I did use a 100 lb test barrel swivel, which I really do not like using because if you get snagged the barrel swivel will sometimes prevent the lure knocker from sliding down to free the bait.
> 
> I'll try to see if I can get some macro closeups of the knots to show the results.


l'm trying Trilene Big Game Mono Leader 80#. Sofar it's not to bad but you got to check it now and then for nicks. l'm trying it cause it's cost less like 8 bucks for 55yd's. For the line end. l'm useing th Una knot. And the lure end i use the palomar. ''Note'' Just for crank baits. SYL


----------



## MadMac

All nice Vince. The last one is a real beauty.


----------



## All Eyes

Beautiful work as always Vince! I'm currently working on a 4" cedar walleye bait and trying some lips from Janns with the line tie built in.
Did you ever find a replacement for the sealer or are you still using the old stuff?


----------



## vc1111

63Foxtrot, I considered 80 lb mono until I watched the underwater videos showing how invisible the flouro is. I know what you mean about the cost though, the flouro is pricey.

All Eyes, I've found no other sealer yet, although I did manage to find another quart of Minwax sanding sealer. It was pricey, but my local hardware store still had some. They still have one quart left. I should probably buy that one too, but I'm not sure it has enough shelf life for my purposes. I'm going to try mixing oil-based polyurethane varnish with paint thinner when my last supply of Minwax is gone.

Picked up a 38 yesterday....










....along with this big fat ol' 47 incher. Both fish came on a Flatshad. Memorable day on the water:


----------



## 63foxtrot

Yeah your right i'll go to fin feather today and get the seagar. I was using 60# last time it was easyer to tie.


----------



## vc1111

63Fox, you're lucky to be so close to FurFinFeather. But then again, if I were closer, I'd be broke.


----------



## rjbass

Good job on the fish Vince, you are having a good year!!!


----------



## 63foxtrot

vc1111 said:


> 63Fox, you're lucky to be so close to FurFinFeather. But then again, if I were closer, I'd be broke.


LOL I'M NEAR THE ROD MAKERS TOO.


----------



## 63foxtrot

I know what you mean.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Rod. What a year for size.

Foxtrot, Rodmaker's too? Man, that's nuts!


----------



## 63foxtrot

That's some real beautiful work.


----------



## SolarFall

heres couple of new baits i have been working on lately. carving sure is fun


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,
Great fish, you're having quite a season. Love the new baits...love your take on fire tiger. I'm also bummed about the sanding sealer. Been having good luck with spar urethane / turps stinks' but a couple dips seem to work, so far but I don't have enough evidence yet. The saltwater guys swear by it?
Solar
Always impressed with your work inspirational and always top notch
MS


----------



## 63foxtrot

That's some nice carving and paint work too


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys here is a spotted version of the same bait to imitate an adult pike


----------



## vc1111

MS, let me know if you have luck with that type of sealer. I'm going to torture test it when I start using it. I want to see if the water can breach it. The Minwax stuff seemed to be nearly impervious to water. 

Solar, those are knockout baits!


----------



## 63foxtrot

Ok I just thought some one would like to take on the Bagly Monster Shad.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince-It's great to see you having a productive year both with your builds and awesome catches. It just doesn't get any better than that. Reminds me of that Dos Equis beer ad with The Most Interesting Man in the World. 
"He not only catches giant fish, he carves his own lures by hand" 

Solar-amazing work again! You have been busy! Your detail work is incredible to say the least. 

I've been looking for a YouTube video(s) that really show the entire process of making wood cranks from start to finish and am not finding ones that show the wire thru and lip cutting, ballast etc. Most I see are painting and foiling tutorials. There were a few I've seen in years past but can't find them and would like to see them again. If someone could post a link it would be much appreciated.


----------



## RTinVa

VC,

Awesome work with the airbrush. I used one years ago and may still have it in basement in a box somewhere. Your work is excellent quality. Congratulations on getting it back up and running. Makes me want to give it a try again. Never used it for painting lures. You are doing great work. Ever try decoys? I would be interested in seeing one done with your skill set. Keep us up to date on your progress. Take care and thanks for sharing!


----------



## sonar

VC,give me your take,on what the Musky's think when they are looki'n at the bait/lure,,and are analyzing the menu.... I'm not being a smarta$$ ,with my question/view,,either........I feel that leaders,are useful as a means of tying the lure to the rest of the tackle..... But many are concerned about visibility??? & "shying" the fish,if it's too visible ,the leader,,that is..... I feel that the leader is not that important,to hide,,, with a moving bait.... I believe that no fish ever received the unexpected displeasure of pain,,by a leader,as compared , to the sharp hook that is jammed into its face!!! Wouldn't you think,,then when a Musky,gets a face full of trebles,that the fish might realize that the leader is not harming a damned thing,,but you are really gonna wanna watch out for those very, unnatural looking treble hooks,,hanging down!!! What 'ya think,Vince?? Just one of my many ramblin-on's in my thick head,that found it's way out...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

*Sonar, those are interesting questions. *You're like me. You think about stuff like this!

I think that the leader is part of an equation which is not static. The parts are moving, so to speak.

Here's what I think...

I think that there are days when muskies are particularly aggressive. During those days when they strike, they do so with abandon and slash at anything that gets near them. (On those days faster trolling speeds or jerkbaits, if casting, can produce memorable events.) On those days, the wire leader is less of a problem in getting your bait chewed upon.

On other days, we know that instead of slashing at the bait, they follow it and either engulf it after following it for some time or turn away. We've all seen video of muskies following trolled baits on YOUTUBE. When a fish is following, I think a floro leader may make a difference. Not always, but I think it can sometimes. It is one less thing for them to examine during that time. If you search the Pete Mania stuff on YOUTUBE, you'll see some underwater shots of steel leaders versus the floro leader. The floro leader is truly invisible. Despite the fact that there are days when it makes no difference what so ever, I still want that edge, that advantage, if I can have it. 

And we've all had days of casting when a giant follows to the boat, RIGHT BEHIND the bait, with his gills flaring looking as if at any second he's about to snatch that bait...only to turn away and never return. Why? What was the cause? Was the bait too big? Too small? Wrong color? Or maybe...just maybe...he didn't like that chunk of wire protruding out in front of the bait? Inquiring minds want to know. That follow/turn away stuff makes me absolutely crazy. It is one of the major reasons I became a bait-maker-nerd. Eliminating even one of the possible problems by way of the leader is one less thing to make me nuts trying to figure out why he followed but did NOT eat the bait.

As to the hooks looking unnatural...I think that the action of the bait causes the hooks to blur somewhat (but the leader does remains relatively stationary in front of the bait). Your point here it taken though. The hooks do not look natural in any way.

As to the leader 'hurting' the fish...that can happen when the fish rolls after being caught. They sometimes do this in the water and occasionally they'll do it in the net. Mid-sized fish also sometimes get wound up after they get hooked and immediately launch out of the water and either roll or go into what I call a cartwheel movement. In these cases, a steel leader can certainly do more damage than a floro leader when it gets up into the gills or around the eyes, etc; it also has more of a tendency to split fins and remove a few scales. 

We all want to release the fish as close to its normal condition as possible and our tackle can make some difference in that process...I acquired a net priced at close to $200 just so I would not have to see scales lost, gills damage, or fins split as caused by the cheaper nylon net I started out using. Since buying that net, we have not had a single fish swim away with split fins. It is amazing how much difference a good quality net can make when it comes to preventing those types of things. 

Additionally the better net, the one I now use, with its rubberized weave, is almost impervious to getting hooks snagged in it. Better yet, the fish REALLY calm down when they lay in its flat bottom, instead of thrashing around like they do in a nylon net. You have to see it to believe it. Big difference. But I digress.

All in all, I think the floro leaders can increase your odds slightly on certain days, under certain lighting conditions, in clearer waters, etc, etc. 

rjbass mentioned in a recent post that he's caught literally hundreds of fish without a single problem using mono/floro leaders. rjbass knows muskie fishing and I take his testimony seriously.

I got on this wagon over the last few years and I've been messing with the floro leaders off and on since. This year, MadMac gave me one of the floro leaders he makes. Almost all of my bigger fish, including the 50 and the 47, came on his leader and the darn thing is still in good shape.

Lastly, the leaders are relatively cheap to make and they don't kink like wire. If you can tie a palomar knot, you can make your own leaders from either floro or mono. (I use a nail to help hold the snap or the barrel swivel as I cinch down the knot.)

I think the steel leaders might tend to increase one's confidence more than the floro/mono leaders. It is pretty easy to doubt the integrity of anything other than cold steel. But for me, it doesn't matter anymore. I've been lucky enough to hook enough fish over the last 2 decades, that if I actually lost one because the mono/floro cut loose, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, no matter how large the fish was. But as I said, it hasn't happened yet, and rjbass pretty much testifies to the integrity of a well made floro leader, so with that, and the results of leaders I've made, and the one MadMac gave me, and the video from Pete Mania which shows how invisible they are underwater...I guess I'm leaning toward the floro. If you want some, let me know, I'll make you a few and send them to you on the house. You might like them too. Just shoot me a pm, my friend.

*Eyes:*


> Vince-It's great to see you having a productive year both with your builds and awesome catches. It just doesn't get any better than that. Reminds me of that Dos Equis beer ad with The Most Interesting Man in the World.
> "He not only catches giant fish, he carves his own lures by hand"


 lol...Thank you, my friend. It has been a year of muskie fishing I will forever remember. 
*
RT, thanks for the kind words and thanks for jumping in here.* I've not tried decoys. I don't hunt ducks so I guess the subject has not come up. But if you page through this thread, you will see more work than just mine posted here. Some of the best lure builders on the planet (and I mean that quite seriously) have put there work on here. The sharing that has been displayed here is truly heart-warming stuff. It has been an interesting journey and has made the lure-making and the fishing extraordinarily fun in a way that it hard to put into words. It has been one of the most satisfying things in my life and I am humbled by the kindness of some of the people I've encountered as a result. I"ve actually broken bread with a great gentleman from Australia and another from Romania because of this stuff. I've seen graciousness and generosity displayed that you just don't see everyday.

All this from "making sawdust" as my friend, luredaddy, once quipped.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, 
You had mentioned upgrading to a rubber net so I had to chime in. 
A while back I got an idea and sprayed my nylon net with black rubberized paint from a spray can. (I believe it was Krylon) That net was almost un-usable due to how bad the treble hooks would get tangled in it with almost every fish landed. It has been 2 plus years now since the initial coating and it is still completely tangle free. Treble hooks fall right out of it now, so I can keep fishing instead of fighting with it and/or cutting my net to free fish. I used the entire can on it, turning it at every angle making sure to coat every bit of the nylon. It was a bit stiff when it dried but after moving it around a bit, the flexibility came back and is just like a rubber net now. The best part about it is that it's still lighter than a solid rubber net and way less expensive. I have no idea how it would hold up to muskies, but have caught a lot of walleye and other fish without any noticable loss of rubber. 
Just thought someone may give it a try if their net is giving them fits.


----------



## sonar

I did a thing with my black nylon/poly net,, I used PL,I think,Concrete/masonry crack filler. It's polyurethane based,pretty runny- so I took the net fabric,,off the net hoop,,& put in a gallon ziploc bag,,pumped the caulking gun,repeatedly 'til I was sure all of the net fabric was soaked with the goo....let soak in all the while working the netting around in the ziploc for 10 or so minutes,took it out of the bag,wearing protective gloves,and hung it to dry/set-up,,over a piece of cardboard,on a hoop,that I had waiting for me ,for that purpose,blotted off excess,material,& the next day,put it back on the net hoop,light/flexible,2.5 years ago,works very well,nearly snag free operation....... Also did a nylon cord,type net,It too is snag-less,,and more flexible.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar

Thanks for your findings,on the leader,topic,I asked about VC-,,,I can't even argue,,with the research/science&time that has been accumulated,to give the statement/answer that you posted, and it makes a lot of sense too,, when you realize the "following"or "stalker",fish,that's checking out the entree?? They have time to evaluate the bait,,,Flouro,,sounds like the future is already here!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- & yes I would like to try the Steve/Vince leader,I'll P.M. you my Add. Thankyou!!


----------



## vc1111

The idea of making your own rubberized net epitomizes the basement mindset. I traded a few baits for my net or I'd give that idea a go.

Eyes, within the last 5 or 6 years I wrote a tutorial on lip making and installation. I wrote so much stuff that I'm not sure which thread its on; it may be on this one. Maybe the search device will help? If you can't find anything let me know and I'll give you a phone call. 

Currently have a series of baits on my bench in blue. A customer wanted a few and I did a few for myself. I'm building them with little or no black on the shoulders and back. I can't tell you how hard it is to skip that step because I'm so used to adding that feature. But for my personal baits I want to see if they'll get bit without the black, maybe even get bit more? 

I have about 8 years worth of bait building notes, templates and photos on a separate hard drive and for about two weeks I couldn't get it to function. A special sort of panic set in as you might imagine. I began trying to reload the drivers, restart, etc....nothing. Finally when I was about to give up, I decided to change the connector cord....voila! Back in business.

I hate how PC's seem to inevitably eventually fail in one way or another. I still think the printed copy is actually more reliable, ironic as that is. I'm now considering buying a backup drive for my backup drive.:Banane08:


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
I had my hard drive get infected and lost ALOT of pictures, notes, etc. It was the worst feeling in the world. I just keep everything in a binder. Moving Monday, so I'm gooing to busy with the new workshop! I tore everything down to move and look forward to having a separate workshop in a detached garage!!


----------



## vc1111

Call me when you get settled, Mark. I'll meet you and we'll start framing in that workshop together. If you want, I'll call my buddy and see if I can get a furnace motor for you for the paint booth.


----------



## SolarFall

i've been testing this new material for me called fusible film it has heck of alot of flash for sure so i think it has alot of potential for future projects


----------



## vc1111

Did you put it on top of the bait after painting, or did you apply it and paint over parts of it?


----------



## SolarFall

it's the first layer and i just painted over it


----------



## fishing_marshall

Glide bait










Gold Foil Marshad










My new bait the mini marshad in gold foil shad










Mini marshad in perch


----------



## vc1111

Nice work, Marshall. Like the stripes on that bottom one. That foiling stuff takes patience, doesn't it? I like that glide bait too. Got a bigger picture of it?


----------



## vc1111

Saw this house boat on Milton right after sunset. Got neons on your boat?


----------



## fishing_marshall




----------



## All Eyes

Finishing up another smaller #5 shad bait with circuit board lip and snake eyes. Nothing fancy but I really like this paint scheme.


----------



## vc1111

Nice, Marshall!

Eyes, that thing looks like its going to run very well for you. Beautiful paint work. Nice fade job and good colors.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Vince! Pretty boring paint job compared to your work and others on here. Slowly getting used to my airbrush and haven't had time to practice much. I always liked that color combo of purple chartruse and orange.


----------



## sonar

Eyes,YOU gotta take it easy on yourself!! That's an AWESOME job on the scheme/colors,& finish!!!!! I think you have advanced to another level,again!! Keep it up! Go use 'em & report back,,I think I already know how it will turn out for ya .............. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

sonar said:


> Eyes,YOU gotta take it easy on yourself!! That's an AWESOME job on the scheme/colors,& finish!!!!! I think you have advanced to another level,again!! Keep it up! Go use 'em & report back,,I think I already know how it will turn out for ya .............. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


TY Sonar! Don't get me wrong- I'm really happy with the way it turned out. Just meant it's your basic no scales, gill plates, etc. paint job.


----------



## rjbass

lots of times, as in this case, less is more. Nice job and it will catch fish!!

Rod


----------



## vc1111

I agree with those guys, Eyes. Don't sell yourself short. That is fine work.


----------



## vc1111

Previously I mentioned tying leaders using fluoro. I'm going to mess around this winter with the crimpers and sleeves but for now I'm trying to see how I can go about just using a palomar knot. I actually sort of tripped over a tutorial on tying muskie leaders with a nail to hold the barrel swivel (or the snap). I took a finishing nail, pounded it into my bench and used a sanding barrel on the dremel to remove the head so that the snap or the barrel swivel would slip over the nail.

The nail acts as a post to hold the terminal tackle firmly while you wet the knot and pull it tight. Still getting the hang of it, but I'm getting decent results with the 80 lb test fluorocarbon. CANNOT seem to get the hang of the 100 lb test stuff, but I haven't given up yet. It just does not want to behave when you try the palomar knot.

Here's a couple shots of the knot with 80 lb test. Note that, being anal retentive about this kind of stuff, I used a lighter to heat the tag end and put a mushroom on the end of it...just in case.

















I guess I could actually put a drop of super glue on the knot to really lock it down, but so far this year, I've caught some nice fish without any issues using just the knot with no glue.

I think the crimped sleeves make a nicer looking leader (talk about a tackle geek thought, eh?), but I also like the idea that not using sleeves eliminates potential failure points. When the line is looped over the barrel swivel or snap it may have a tendency to rub there as the lure wobbles along. All in all though, the line will probably get nicked and need replaced before that happens.

I like the idea that I can make these up in 3,4, 6, 8, or even 10 foot lengths to troll with and they are reasonable cheap to make, if you make your own.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Super clean like all of your work
I do mine the same way, polomar knot except with an alan key secured in a vice. I've never had a failure and gave up on 100lb test, much harder to work with. I will mention it is very difficult to get them as clean as your photo, but if it is snugged up tight and the end is mushroomed out......solid.
I have had store purchased crimed sleeves fail, but have not tried them myself. RJ's video looks like a winner and much better than what I've seen commercially available.
Thanks for the post
MS


----------



## MadMac

I wonder if the tight radius in the knot would cause stress and weaken it. Not saying it does, just a thought. That's why I put a small loop in mine. I try to find a happy medium where the loop isn't too small to cause stress but not too big to allow it to collapse and have a tight radius from the pull of the lure against the snap or swivel. Maybe I'm as anal as you Vince. lol


----------



## vc1111

Yes, Steve, you are as bad as me!

I'm not sure about the stress caused by the knot's radius. All I can say about the palomar knot is that it has served me well for decades of all kinds of fishing. It is such an easy knot to tie for normal usage too. It is really the only knot I use unless I'm tying two lines to each other.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince,
Here's the knot I was telling you about. I use it for all my leaders and it hasn't let me down.

http://leetauchen.com/lees_leader_knot.pdf


----------



## SolarFall

hehe isnt this supposed to be "fired up the airbrush" thread? 
anyhow heres few baits i've done recently, maybe some of you have seen them already. the new way of airbrushing those eyes sure is time consuming but i refuse to buy taxidermy eyes, diy all the way


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar,

Beautiful new baits....whats the size weight on the underwater gliders in the last pics? slow sinking/suspending? Cool, Cool.

Cutt'em,

Thanks for the link....I really like that knot very clean I'll definitely give it a shot! Hows the season going?

Best,

MS


----------



## SolarFall

there slow sinkers. 11.5cm long (without the tail) and 60g so they aren't horribly big, i was out testing them today and the pike were hammering the purple one 



muskyslayer96 said:


> Solar,
> 
> Beautiful new baits....whats the size weight on the underwater gliders in the last pics? slow sinking/suspending? Cool, Cool.
> 
> Cutt'em,
> 
> Thanks for the link....I really like that knot very clean I'll definitely give it a shot! Hows the season going?
> 
> Best,
> 
> MS


----------



## rjbass

Solar...that pike is off the hook, awesome!!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Here are a few pics of the finished bait. Just have to go out and get it wet now. More to come...


----------



## vc1111

The finish looks perfect on that one, Eyes.


----------



## vc1111

Fished Milton with Larry on Saturday. Found out that my fishing partner of many decades has taken an interest on body piercings. Can you imagine? A man his age? Ewwwww! Pic to follow.


----------



## vc1111

Larry shows off his answer to body piercings...


























































Of course, Larry asked that I immediately email the photo to his wife to freak her out.

It worked too.


----------



## BaddFish

Youch! Did you have hook cutters on board? or was that an E-room visit?


----------



## vc1111

We had cutters on board so that "interesting" moment only lasted maybe a minute and we were back to fishing. I quickly cut it off for him (after snapping a picture for our collective amusement, of course). Larry slapped a paper napkin over it for a few minutes until the bleeding stopped.

He was unhooking a catfish he had snagged and things went south. Next thing you know he's festooned with a 4 3/4 inch Flatshad via a 3/0 treble hook. 

That sort of thing gets your attention in a hurry.

Without hesitation he requested that I email the picture to his wife right away just to get a rise out of her. It worked too. Big time.


----------



## crittergitter

Man, that looks painful! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes

Man that sux! Hopefully it won't get infected. Puncture wounds are bad for that. Funny that you guys snipped it out and kept on fishing!  His wife probably freaked when she got that pic! 
I was in a bass tourney at Salt Fork once and sent a crankbait treble hook through my thumb. You could see the point of the hook under my thumbnail. Couldn't snip it off and pull it through so I had to jerk it out with pliers. 3 or 4 jerks later the hook straightened and came out along with a white tendon that looked like angel hair pasta. I had blood dripping off my elbow, and it hurt so bad I wanted to die. Got the bleeding stopped and we finished the day and barely caught squat.  It ended up getting infected and bothered me for a long time.


----------



## All Eyes

I saw a hummingbird a few days ago and it was so bright and colorful that it made me want to paint a lure like it. After looking at some of the pics I found of other birds it gives me some other inspirations. Just thought I'd share some of these that would make for some pretty cool color combos and something different for a bait.


----------



## vc1111

Those are beautiful, Eyes. Great idea.


----------



## vc1111

Whoa! Just saw your post about the tendon extrication. Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!

That had to smart.


----------



## Piraaja

> We had cutters on board so that "interesting" moment only lasted maybe a minute and we were back to fishing. I quickly cut it off for him (after snapping a picture for our collective amusement, of course). Larry slapped a paper napkin over it for a few minutes until the bleeding stopped.
> 
> He was unhooking a catfish he had snagged and things went south. Next thing you know he's festooned with a 4 3/4 inch Flatshad via a 3/0 treble hook.
> 
> That sort of thing gets your attention in a hurry.
> 
> Without hesitation he requested that I email the picture to his wife right away just to get a rise out of her. It worked too. Big time.


Lucky it went all the way through!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Got this 39" this morning on a mini marshad. Had another rip on it too. Also got a 35" on a bucktail and had one blow up on one of my jerkbaits. Good day!!


----------



## All Eyes

A couple more cedar baits in progress. Again using that same purple/burgundy orange and chartreuse. The larger bait is 4" and I used a diving lip from Janns with the line tie built in. The other is a #7 Shad Rap size.


----------



## All Eyes

Just saw your post Marshall. Very Nice!!!


----------



## vc1111

Nice fish and a really great photo, Marshall.

Eyes, those came out perfect. Have you tried messing with stencils yet? You might also insider trying to add stripes by shooting through a comb. Just seal your work first with a coat of clear first and you can simply wipe off any mistakes if you don't like how it looks.


----------



## etch

Hi guys

Had some time to finish up some bass size old school style paint frogs. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## etch

Also working on a muskie sized full carved frog, testing was great, just have to tweak it a little, then it's off to carve more. Hope you like them. Thanks Etch


----------



## JSykes3

Those look awesome etch.


----------



## vc1111

Nice job, Rob. I especially like the musky class that you've carved. The detail in the carving is top shelf. I was just looking at the ones I acquired from you a while back. The paint work and the dimensions are in a class of their own.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Wow! Those frogs are works of art!

Here's a foiled perch









A batch of twitch n trolls going to a customer in Illinois


----------



## All Eyes

Good lookin baits Marshall!
Etch-those frogs are just too cool! You are one talented carver.


----------



## etch

thanxs for the kind words guys, means alot ,. there is some serious talent on this board

Etch


----------



## SolarFall

etch those frogs are quite cute  are you intending catching muskies or bass with them ? 

here is couple of new lures from me. i've been kinda all over the place with the design, but who cares


----------



## donkey

Love your eye placement.Do u countersink the eye sockets before applying the eyes?


----------



## muskyslayer96

Finally got some time to finish up a few plugs I made for some friends. Used some new patterns and some new shapes.the first is my large version of spook "From spook hell" post in the spring. It is 9 inches with custom pored eyes "Ol' dead eye" and I love the action......hoping a musky will crush it this fall 
next is a flaptail in an orange meyham pattern, a surfster with some new flip-flop colors and then a smaller 5.5 inch spook in black and gold. i hope everyones season is going well, can'y wait for the fall bite here. Even though finding time has been hard 


































































Best,
MS


----------



## etch

musky, stunning work as always bro

Etch


----------



## SolarFall

donkey said:


> Love your eye placement.Do u countersink the eye sockets before applying the eyes?


so say it briefly, yep i do. 

@muskyslayer gorgeous baits, im really digging the blind eyed bait


----------



## MadMac

Had a nice day at West Branch today. Picked up a 37" early morning and then this 47.5" fat girl inhaled a Fatfinger's Threadfin Shad in West Branch Albino. It's the same color scheme I've had great success with on a Fatfinger's Rocket Shad. I was running the lure at 11' over deep water and was going to drop it down to 14' and decided to check it for weeds first. I pulled the rod from the holder and slowly started to crank it in. After the fourth crank it came to a sudden stop. I set the hook hard and saw her turn about 8' down. Two or three trips around the bow and she was in the net. A guy named Mike I think is with Chapter 23 was nice enough to come over and snap a few pics for me. Of course when I was actually ready the camera batteries had died. Right after I picked it up for a quick photo she showed her unhappiness and that's about the time this pic was taken. Thanks again Mike and a huge thanks to Vince for making me such a great bait.


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job Mad Mac! Great pic!

Here is my latest bait and my first using pine. It's a 4" floating diver. I'm slowly getting more time to play with my airbrush and am getting more comfortable with it. I have been practicing with painting 3-d fish scales and they are coming out pretty cool. (at least on paper) Looking forward to future projects.


----------



## fishing_marshall

All Eyes, that looks great! Should put some fish in the boat


----------



## JSykes3

MuskySlayer, that orange meyham color is pretty freaking bad*ss. 

All Eyes, I think we can say you're now up there with all of the top lure makers on this site. That lure looks beautiful.


----------



## sonar

Nice one Steve!!! AS USUAL,,,you get the job done!! & Alleyes,,Buddy,,YOU are truly advancing ,,at a very rapid pace!! That's another FINE bait /crafting,+ the paint work is amazing!! When are you fishing next,,we need to at least do one time out this fall??? I'm goi'n somewhere Fri,in the p.m. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the nice comments and encouragement! Here's another pine bait I'm working on. I plan on adding gills and orange fins to this one.
Wish I could join you on Friday Vince but can't this weekend. I will be hitting the water asap and plan on fishing pretty hard this fall/early winter. Good Luck and let me know how ya do out there.


----------



## BaddFish

MadMac said:


> Had a nice day at West Branch today. Picked up a 37" early morning and then this 47.5" fat girl inhaled a Fatfinger's Threadfin Shad in West Branch Albino. It's the same color scheme I've had great success with on a Fatfinger's Rocket Shad. I was running the lure at 11' over deep water and was going to drop it down to 14' and decided to check it for weeds first. I pulled the rod from the holder and slowly started to crank it in. After the fourth crank it came to a sudden stop. I set the hook hard and saw her turn about 8' down. Two or three trips around the bow and she was in the net. A guy named Mike I think is with Chapter 23 was nice enough to come over and snap a few pics for me. Of course when I was actually ready the camera batteries had died. Right after I picked it up for a quick photo she showed her unhappiness and that's about the time this pic was taken. Thanks again Mike and a huge thanks to Vince for making me such a great bait.


Awesome fish Madmac.... I'm getting a bit excited, the wife and I relocating towards mantua- so I'll be MUCH closer to those WB & Leesville critters!


----------



## All Eyes

Another pic after adding the gill. The fins didn't look right so I will probably clean this up a bit and clear it the way it is.


----------



## MadMac

Thanks guys. Eyes, those are nice and look like they will slay the eyes.


----------



## SolarFall

though id show you guys a trout themed popper that i made for my facebook buddy


----------



## etch

That popper is insane, awesome job

Etch


----------



## All Eyes

Another floating diver made from pine.


----------



## silver shad

All Eyes those look great .


----------



## SolarFall

thanks etch the lure did came out pretty nice 

heres a new model that i call six sax slayer, its 14cm long and weighs 62g


----------



## All Eyes

TY Silver Shad!
Solar, Your work is phenomenal. The photo of the water hitting the popper is awesome.


----------



## vc1111

Steve that is an awful nice fish. If you ended your season with that one, you'd probably have no complaints. What a hog.

Solar that last batch was perfect.

Eyes:


> The fins didn't look right so I will probably clean this up a bit and clear it the way it is.


I noticed the same thing on my smaller baits. The fins sometimes just don't look right somehow. Must have something to do with the scale of the bait overall.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Big eye foiled shads









Chartruse foiled shad









7in jointed twitch n trolls









9in jointed twitch n trolls


----------



## vc1111

Nice batch, Marshall, the foiled ones are really cool. You've been busy!


----------



## All Eyes

Looks great Marshal!


----------



## SolarFall

foiling can be a real pain in the butt, but the fish dont care about few wrinkles heres my latest effort in it


----------



## etch

marshall and solar, all sweet baits and paint

Etch


----------



## etch

Hi Guys

Been playing with a new style frog. Carving the arms on the one you can see and trying a different set of eyes, pretty happy with the way it turned out. As far as action goes I couldn't be happier, the metal lipped guy is like a wake bait with the legs thrashing back and forth, the other is a topwater meets a spinner bait combo, when cranked in the legs move side to side as the blade spins like crazy with a hum, flash and a tinging noise. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## da-animal

solar your work is amazing! keep up the good work, etch them frogs look very detailed, very nice job


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys i have couple more baits that are going out to the world, shame really i kinda like how they turned out. they would have looked nice in my tackle box too


----------



## SolarFall

heh these came out pretty wild, this clouwnfish pattern is actually pretty good in very cloudy days also for making just one i though other neon colors might look pretty cool, atleast these are different. 
also made this bleeding bait fish type of imitation lure, it turned out pretty nice too


----------



## donkey

Solar,you Sir are an artist!


----------



## vc1111

I really like that the last one, Solar.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Those are cool!


----------



## All Eyes

As usual, your work is incredible Solar. These latest ones are beautiful! Love the neon clown fish!


----------



## sonar

SolarFall ,,I like 'em all!! The baitfish,,Looks VERY realistic!! But,, the Clown Fish ,,also remind me of the Coral Snake,,in florescent colors,,, STILL,,Nice!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Piraaja

Cool stuff Mikko! Here is my latest and greatest:


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I wish I could take batter pictures like you guys! My pics are taken with my phone and suck and don't do the paint jobs justice IMO....heres my latest creation. The "Bero" Sledge named after my late father. Its a bigger version of the Hammer (top lure).


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Paul,
Looking good!


----------



## vc1111

Those are beautiful, Paul.


----------



## sonar

Piraaja,,Those "latest" lures's paint,,,PERFECT!! As shown,,on my screen,,they look like a "Tackle Store" catalog ad.... And They look like they will sell!! More GREAT work !! ShutUpn-..... Classic !! I do like 'em !! Great job on classic "Old School"- Vintage,, style paint scheme !! I also like your sky blue hi-lites !! NICE !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## SolarFall

finally had enough time to finish couple of swimbaits that i have been working on, everything about these baits was a huge challenge for me, witch is nice, i do love a good challenge 

you can check out how this model swim from here >>


----------



## MadMac

Those are awesome SF.


----------



## rjbass

Paul, nice!!!

Solar, did the action change once you painted and clear coated? Real nice baits


----------



## SolarFall

rjbass said:


> Paul, nice!!!
> 
> Solar, did the action change once you painted and clear coated? Real nice baits


nope seems like it not really change all that much, witch is great

have been making alot of baits but mostly they have been pretty much the same once i have done in the past but heres something new. its supposed to imitate a roach, its hand carved from maple, witch is pretty time consuming but i have nothing better to do lol


----------



## SolarFall

did something again


----------



## donkey

I love your work.Beautiful Stuff.


----------



## vc1111

Super work, SF.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks guys im rather pleased how they turned out


----------



## muskyslayer96

Solar
Love Em....awesome color and as always the finish is glass!

Well done

MS


----------



## SolarFall

muskyslayer96 said:


> Solar
> Love Em....awesome color and as always the finish is glass!
> 
> Well done
> 
> MS


thanks ms seems like i got it finally right how to get a nice finnish everytime


----------



## MadMac

OH man, the Black Widow! That is spectacular for its uniqueness let alone the craftsmanship.


----------



## sonar

I Like them too,,Solar-. Another ,,"Work of Art"!! Definitely !! You must be proud of your work,,& I think you should be,,because,,it is great........ Keep at it ,,I love seeing them..... Thank you for showing them to us! ------>>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac

Thought you guys might like to see this really healthy Ohio muskie. It's only 41" but had me fooled into thinking mid forties until it was in the net. One of the thickest, widest fish I've caught. It came on the same Fatfinger's Threadfin shad in West Branch Albino that I caught the 47.5" on in September.


----------



## dtigers1984

Steve,

Awesome fish! Bob's boat was hot on Friday! I heard you guys say on the radio you had a monster in the net, you weren't kidding!

Beau


----------



## sonar

WAY TO GO Steve!! You are being repaid,,for your dedication!! Bobby told me you got a HOG!! & he was right!! GOOD FOR YOU!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## SolarFall

sonar said:


> I Like them too,,Solar-. Another ,,"Work of Art"!! Definitely !! You must be proud of your work,,& I think you should be,,because,,it is great........ Keep at it ,,I love seeing them..... Thank you for showing them to us! ------>>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


i have more ideas of new lures than time to actually make them  oh yeah thanks guys for the comments yet again


----------



## vc1111

That fish has been eating well, Steve! Great job. There was a time when I used to hunt into December like you guys do. That takes a lot do dedication.


----------



## SolarFall

the lakes over here are starting to freeze over but that never kept me from making yet more lures  heres couple of new once, i desided to update the little tail jerks that i did last summer to something that looks lil bit nicer. also finished off these 2 deep diving baits that i was gonna make ages ago but i kinda forgot all about them


----------



## Piraaja

Here are a couple of roaches I made far a friend, quite pleased with them myself


----------



## SolarFall

update time, finished these 2 swimbaits today, the firetiger is rather lovely if i say so my self.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Them are sharp looking swims. Love to see one of them in action.


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice Solar! Those look fantastic!


----------



## SolarFall

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1526627]Them are sharp looking swims. Love to see one of them in action.[/quote]

i actually have a swimming action vid up on my youtube chanel check it out there. for some reason it seems i cant copy the link here so i cant link it directly, must be something to do with the youtube updates they have been doing


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Awesome stuff man how do I go about getting one of them.And you got some top notch tutorials to.


----------



## SolarFall

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1526856]Awesome stuff man how do I go about getting one of them.And you got some top notch tutorials to.[/quote]

well those recent swimbaits are for my personal use, but i am slowly but steadily working on a better model that i probably will sell too, there are few things that im not happy with this recent model so i have to tweak few things on it.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Great let me know when you have some ready.


----------



## MuskieJim

SolarFall said:


> well those recent swimbaits are for my personal use, but i am slowly but steadily working on a better model that i probably will sell too, there are few things that im not happy with this recent model so i have to tweak few things on it.


Solar ignore my PM. I did not read up far enough


----------



## fishing_marshall

Here's some recent baits

9 dollar bass marshad









mini marshad orange tiger foil









foil twitch n troll









another foil twitch n troll


----------



## MadMac

Josh, I really like those orange tiger foils. Mark is carrying some of your baits isn't he?


----------



## fishing_marshall

Yeah Mark is carrying some. My baits have greatly improved since he last got baits off me.


----------



## SolarFall

just wanted to wish everyone a marry Christmas and tight lines for next season. 

here's couple of my home made's yet again . so yeah i finally went and did my very first soft plastic jigs. they have a internal weigh inside of them. basically a very crude construction with a wire with a led ball, colors are very basic too since i dont have any paints yet but i guess time will come for that too, they should work for pike.


----------



## SolarFall

though id shake things up a bit and try something different next season. got to say carving these european adder shaped topwater lures was extremely time consuming but then again i have nothing better to do


----------



## donkey

As always great stuff Solar.


----------



## vc1111

Started finishing up a couple of baits for a customer. These are the first I can remember doing with a purple back. Never thought I'd like purple so much.


----------



## All Eyes

Amazing work all around! Keep posting

Here is a shot of a work in progress. A 3" shallow crank made from pine. (my orinal post said cedar) This is the first one I have made with a raised gill plate. Bad pic but I will post a better one once it's finished. Still not sure what details/other colors to go with. This is candy yellow over a silver basecoat and really pops in the sun.


----------



## donkey

All Eyes said:


> Amazing work all around! Keep posting
> 
> Here is a shot of a work in progress. A 3" shallow crank made from cedar. This is the first one I have made with a raised gill plate. Bad pic but I will post a better one once it's finished. Still not sure what details/other colors to go with. This is candy yellow over a silver basecoat and really pops in the sun.


Nice work,can't wait to see the finished bait.


----------



## sonar

Solar,,Eyes,,vc,,Donkey,,& All as usual,,GREAT works!! I love viewing them all!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! Keep them coming!!......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Started finishing up a couple of baits for a customer. These are the first I can remember doing with a purple back. Never thought I'd like purple so much.


Would love to see them Vince


----------



## vc1111

I'll be carving for the next few weeks, Eyes, but I'm going to try to finish the purple baits too if I can get the courage to go out to the paint shop through the snow.

Last night I finished carving seven baits in a variety of sizes. I also made something for my wife for her new coffee maker. She bought one of the those Keurig coffee makers that make coffee one cup at a time and I made her a rack to hold the coffee canisters. I have to go pick up some dowel rods later today to finish it. I'll post some pictures of it later in case anyone else wants to try to make one. It was fun and really easy to make.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince-
I bought my daughter a Keurig for Christmas and would like to see what you made. Never thought a coffee maker would make her so excited, but she's wanted one for a while now.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys i've been a busy beaver lately and got my hands on some real raw shell fish vaneer, this stuff looks amazing and the photos don't do them justice. 




























couple of other baits too


----------



## All Eyes

Really cool Solar!!! Just amazing!


----------



## MadMac

That shell fish veneer looks amazing SF.


----------



## SolarFall

yeah guys it looks so badass. the down side to it is however it will cost you and arm and a leg, at least the real raw vaneers material does.


----------



## 63foxtrot

You meen one heck of a job. Looks great.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Mikko

Crazy Cool man.........very cool 

MS


----------



## vc1111

Here's the coffee rack I made for my wife. It is made to be hung vertically on the wall near the coffee maker.









I used a piece of oak, a hole saw, a router to round off the edges a bit, and 1/2 oak dowel rod to make the legs so that it stands away from the wall (because the coffee containers push down through the bottom of the board and stick out a bit on the other side).


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice Vince! Thanks for posting.
I finally got around to finishing my latest bait. The lip may need trimmed back a bit into a square bill but will see how it swims first.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, how have your baits been swimming for you? You getting the hang of lip design?


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes, how have your baits been swimming for you? You getting the hang of lip design?


Getting better at the med-deeper diving lips like on the Shad Rap style baits as far as angles and line tie placement, but haven't made many shallow baits to really try out yet. I have made some sinkers and rollers along the way and trying to learn with every one.  Not sure about the lip and line tie on this latest one but at least it floats.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Eyes loving your work man.......you're right there with your plugs...your last one is my favorite 

Vince......cool cool 
How have you been?

Happy New Year fellas

MSy


----------



## vc1111

Good, MS. Just starting to carve bodies...Flatshads and Rocketshads mostly, but I'm also going to make to topwater stuff out of cedar. Feels good to be at it again.


----------



## vc1111

With this warm weather I couldn't resist a quick trip to the paint shop. Got about 15 underway now. 

I need to order a load of paint though. Getting low on a lot of the fun colors.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys wanted to show you my new swimbait model that i have been working on. the hours i spend making this thing is something i dare not even think of. i think 40h in total might come close, every single detail from scales to gillplates is done by hand.


----------



## vc1111

That is a handsome bait. Did you carve it and then make a master mold?


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> That is a handsome bait. Did you carve it and then make a master mold?


yep i though that would be wise thing to do since im sure there will be people wanting me to make these things so at least it would be little bit easier for me.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Ha Ha we meet again Mikko lol.Very sharp bait and you are rite people will most certainly be wanting one of them.Let me know when you might have some ready.


----------



## vc1111

Feels good to be up and running again. I have about 18 baits underway right now. Spent some time in the paint shop tonight and learned a couple new things to try. I'll probably have a few done before long and will post them. 

I'm surprised how many supplies I need to order too.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I call this color old perch









white tiger









glide baits









2 mini marshads (orange shad and blue frog) and a foiled sisson


----------



## vc1111

Fishing Marshall that is a really nice batch of baits. They all look really good!


----------



## vc1111

Darn printer is out of ink. Can't make diving lips without my printer!


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys here is my new project its supposed to imitate rutilus rutilus aka european roach. pike love to munch on them and i figured it might be cool to try to carve a bait that looks like one, or at least kinda looks like em. making totally realistic looking baits is always hard. oh yeah and every single scale is carved individually again, this time things went much faster compared to that last swimbait i must be improving or something


----------



## Mr. A

Solarfall, those lures, sir, are amazing pieces of craftsmanship. I blew up the picture to look at the scales since you said they were hand carved and I really believe that they look better than storebought lure scales! Great job IMO!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## 63foxtrot

Solar? SWEET paint jobs.


----------



## All Eyes

Mikko-there must be more hours in a day over there than what we have here.  More top notch detail work!!! Love it


----------



## vc1111

Very intricate work, Mikko!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a few I just finished...a 6 inch and a 8 1/2 inch Flatshad:


----------



## All Eyes

Beautiful Vince! Those look deadly. Awesome work as usual.


----------



## sonar

As usual,,Just Beautiful Vince,,I got called into work REAL early !! & I'm sittin' here with my coffee,,& lookin' through the different threads,, & then there's this one,, Wow I'm awake now!! Those really are great color combo's VERY "catchy" lookin' !! I like!!...Sometime,,,,this year,, I will retire & get my air system all up for painting,,God willing!! & try to remember how to do it again,,& of course replace my old Paasche siphon,,for some of the gravity feed brushes,,& try,,do some the stuff (TRY) I have been learning along the way,,of seeing the ARTISTS progress to perfection here,, I will be no threat to the guys & YOU all know who you are!!Keep inspiring us!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac

Beautiful Vince. I like how the blue on top fades to purple on the 8.5". Got a name for the pattern yet?


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes.

Steve, I'll not be repeating this one so it has no name. I'm going to try to do two new things this year on a few baits though. I'd like to paint a few in classic patterns like those seen on antique baits from the 50's and 60's. I'm also going to try more with the purples, violets, and blues in combination with some other colors. I think that certain bolder pattens might work on Milton and I'm looking forward to having a go at it. Trying to rekindle the fun of messing with color again, as opposed to the attempts to make more sort of realistic color patterns. It actually kind of hard to not make the patterns that you know catch fish and instead try new stuff.

Sonar, looking forward to seeing you post your work. Nice to hear you may be retiring soon.


----------



## rjbass

Love to see you back in action Vince....awesome!!


----------



## vc1111

Rod, I was just thinking about you and Rowhunter the other day. Haven't seen any of the work your work lately.

Is Rowhunter still building?


----------



## 63foxtrot

VC? Man that's a sweet paint job on em


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Really really cool paint pattern!....I look forward to seeing some more of your new stuff in the future. 
Great to see you back to posting, I miss reading your tutorial/information/observation posts. They were always extremely helpful!! Is there anyway to prompt you to maybe write a post summarizing some of the new tricks (that you don't mind revealing) or lessons learned in the lure building madness as of late?

Best,

MS


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, MS.

I seem to do everything in stages. I'll put down the building during hunting season, for example, and just bow hunt. When I get back to it, I almost have to re-learn some of the old standards and at times I'll do something a different way that is usually way better (or way worse) than how I normally do it. 

Not all of the stuff is worth sharing like the fact that Turn 
Signal Amber over gray produces the same effect as yellow with a few drops of black added, but those little discoveries can be useful on a different paint pattern on some future bait. That is only helpful to others if you use urethanes.

I'm just starting to try using gold leaf for a base coat and I like how it looks despite how problematic it is to get it to lay out the way I want it to. Again, not sure what I want to do with it, but I'm going to try a few new things with the gold leaf this year. It may not amount to much or it might become something added to the standard list of things to apply.

I just ordered a load of paint from Coast Airbrush. I was going to try out the NEO airbrush by Iwata, but I could not tell if it has the solvent-proof gaskets like the other Iwatas, so I didn't order one yet.. Do any of you guys use the Neo with oil- based paints or do you know with certainty if it is solvent proof? I tried to call Coast, but their schedule and mine didn't mesh. They are only open weird hours now, like Monday, Thursday, Friday, or something like that.

Looking forward to getting out to the paint shop today if it isn't too cold. When the temp is too low and I kick on the vent to pull the fumes out the temp in the paint shop heads south quick! 

Hope you guys are all having fun building. I'm looking forward to Muskie season once again. I would love to be trolling up the Mahoning River above Lake Milton right now. Larry and I tried out a new color there last year and by the time the season for Milton was about half done, it was clear that we had found something they really favored. (One new bait took six fish) So...of course now I'll have to change it. ...just to see if it can be improved somehow!

If any of you guys are building stuff, please post it up on this thread and let's see what you're up to. Rowhunter? Black talon? Rjbass? Etch? And ALL you old timers, lets see your work again!


----------



## vc1111

Just saw some pictures of Etch's latest work. Hope he posts them because I really like them.


----------



## vc1111

Here's 450 Flatshad (4 1/2 inches) carved from 3/4 cedar in a West Branch Albino Shad pattern. I haven't installed a lip yet because I'm going to tune the lip so that bait runs about 4 feet down at speed and that will take some trial and error (so I don't want to glue in a lip till I get it right).








This picture has a little better lighting:









I did a few in a variation of the same pattern. This is a 550 Flatshad using the same pearls:

















I have a number of Rocketshads cooking too. I've gotten a lot of requests for them when I was working on other lures projects so I figured I'd get a few ready to sell. This one is in Watercolor Blue Shad, carved from cedar. This one and all of the above have hand finished eyes:
















I used a real fine blue pearl for the belly over a pearl white and although the camera can't seem to portray it, it has a soft bluish sheen over a sort of cream pearl.


----------



## etch

Hi Guys

With the help of gjq came up with version 2 crayfish. Different colorations with a proper darker top/lighter bottom as well as fully articulated claws. Estatic with the claw action as they move when twitched lightly or stripped in. Tried many different tail versions to have it tucked in like a fleeing position so far no luck maybe version 3 lol
Hope you like them. 
Thanks 
Etch


----------



## etch

Fatfingers it has been a long time since i've seen your stunning works of art, museum quality baits that are proven fish catchers to boot. One of your biggest fans.
Etch


----------



## fishing_marshall

Nice ones Vince! Etch those crayfish are very cool looking


----------



## All Eyes

etch said:


> Fatfingers it has been a long time since i've seen your stunning works of art, museum quality baits that are proven fish catchers to boot. One of your biggest fans.
> Etch


x 2 for me. Always look forward to seeing your work Vince. It's been a while.


----------



## Mr. A

Etch, those craws are simply stunning.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice work on them critters Etch! Really cool!


----------



## MadMac

Very cool idea with the Rocket Shad Vince. I bet it works on Milty as well as The Branch.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. I have about a half dozen of the 
Rocketshads in several different patterns almost ready to go.

Etch those craws are like no other craw style bait I've ever seen. Not sure how you did it but they look like the bass wouldn't hesitate to smash them.


----------



## muskyhound

Here are a few that I just finished, not near as nice as a lot of the baits that I see posted here but they catch fish. 5 inchers, seeing the paint jobs and tips on these treads has been a big pick me up for a guy like me that is self thought in making and painting lures, I started making my own bates back in 95 just because there wasn't much in the way of good durable Muskie baits out there and now all I fish are my baits and have for better then fifteen year now, you guys are true artist and have an artistic eye.


----------



## vc1111

Muskyhound those look great. Sounds like we followed a similar path to building. I hope you post more of your lures in the future. Are you from Ohio?

I have a few more Just about ready to take off the drying wheel. I'll put ups some pictures later, but I'm off to the the Butler fishing show with Cutt Em Jack.


----------



## catfishnut

WOW!!!!! Muskyhound....those look awesome!!! Nice work!!


----------



## muskyhound

thanks guys. yes Vince I live in canton, started off making perrywhikle and penzy copies, and also down sized them for fishing Ohio, all carved by hand and through wired, only had a band saw and shaped by hand, first were kinda crude but cought fish, and the rest is history, only make a few a year now used to sell some but now only give a few to friends now,I also got custombaitmaker started muskie fishing and gave him some pointers on bait making and he doing a much better job then me, but he has alot more free time then I, looking at all the works of art on here just can't beleave some of you guys put them in the water.....


----------



## vc1111

Canton's close. We'll have to get together one day.

I'll be posting some pics from the Butler show and I have a few of Etch's baits I'd like to write a little about too.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, you need to come to the Hoedown in November. Rick is a regular there. lol


----------



## 63foxtrot

nice looking job Rick


----------



## muskyhound

Thanks foxtrot

Vince don't let Steve fool ya, went the last 2 years had fun and met a lot of nice people and there was a lot of great food too, you just have to be-careful on Friday night some of the antifreeze bites back...


----------



## All Eyes

Muskyhound- Those are some great looking baits!


----------



## vc1111

I wish the hoedown were at another time. Unless I get lucky in the early season for whitetail, it'll be tough for me to get out there, Madmac.

I wanted to share some of my collection of Etch A Sketch's baits, which in my opinion, are some of the most unique carvings out there in the bait world...here's one of my favorities. Its a chipmunk and he even makes the creeper style wings for these:








Note the fur tail and how the detailing on the side gives the suggestion of the black and gray striping on the creature:


----------



## MadMac

That Chippy is very kewl. Vince, you're gonna have to get better at deer hunting so you can join us. lol


----------



## vc1111

I'm trying to get better, Steve, but the deer keep messing it up!

Here's another of my favorites from Etch; this one is a top water loon:








I really like how he suggested feathers on the side of the bait with just a few well placed brush strokes:


----------



## MadMac

Etch, do you make the wings yourself? Either way those are really nice baits.


----------



## 63foxtrot

Verry nice looking Flies I'm a Fly tyer my self for Steelhead. Nice craws.


----------



## vc1111

This is the belly of the next bait from Etch A Sketch. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## JSykes3

Very curious of what that one is.


----------



## MadMac

A leopard frog?


----------



## sonar

Chickadee?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## spinnerbayt

Baby duck?


----------



## vc1111

What? No other guesses? Don't duck the question. (nyuk, nyuk).











And of course, no short essay on Etch A Sketch would be complete without a profile of the frogs that made him famous. No one does frogs quite the way he does and I think they are the best. This one is the first I acquired from Etch. I love the colors he laid out and the way he uses a sort of offhand detailing with browns and a sort of burnt orangish color:










This shot gives you a sense of the size and how close it might be to the real thing:


----------



## spinnerbayt

I love looking at the work that goes on in this thread. I check in on it every couple days. I've never posted in this one and my baits don't compare to a lot of the ones posted here but I figure it can't hurt to share.


----------



## JSykes3

I was going to say duck but the spots threw me off, haha.


----------



## vc1111

Spinner, those are excellent baits. I looked at that picture and thought about how hard it would be to pick just one to go casting the weedlines. Keep 'em coming!

J, you're a better man than I. I'd have never guessed that one.

Here's another frog. This one is one of his more recent frogs and the colors are cool:










Note the detail where the back legs end...there's a bit of hardware there before the hook hangers go in. Adds a nice touch:


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Vince them baits are Sweet.


----------



## vc1111

Mark, the frogs, the duck, and the loon were built by my friend Etch A Sketch. I just wanted to show my collection of his baits. I have a few more Ill post later.


----------



## bowhunter29

Hey fellas,

I haven't posted on here in months. I just checked in this morning and saw that you guys are still pumping out some awesome lures. 

Spinnerbayt, you do some nice work, don't be afraid to post some more.

I was up in Milwaukee over the weekend at the big musky expo they have up there. If you guys have the opportunity to go to any of the big shows, it's well worth the time and money. While I was up there, I was fortunate enough to pick up a few nice baits. Let me know if you can recognize who build these. I'll let you know if you guess correctly!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Those are nice looking baits, bowhunter. Looks like you had fun at the show!

Here's the last frog I have from Etch A Sketch to show from my collection:








Nice coloration in a slightly smaller bait.

Etch also builds some nice musky cranks like this 11 incher he calls The Jackhammer:








You can see a similar style in how he paints the cranks. The color are natural and the details have a sort of vagueness to them that I really like.


----------



## SolarFall

great seeing you making some lures again vince 

heres couple of lures i've done recently. seems like i really got the abalone fever bad lol, this stuff looks just so gorgeous that i cant seem to stop making lures out of it  did one silver leaf foiled bait too, must say it requires some finesse to work with that stuff its so delicate


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER

Solar you simply amaze me, every time i think you out do yourself you turn around and out do yourself again. Great work


----------



## vc1111

Those abalone baits are magnificent, Solar. I had seen that stuff in a woodworking magazine about three years ago and I considered trying it. I might like to try incorporating it into certain parts of the baits I build, but you really nailed it with those!


----------



## All Eyes

Spinnerbayt, those look great! I'd love to see more of your work.
Vince, Thanks for posting the baits from Etch. Really cool stuff! Love the chipmunk!
Mikko, Wow...and then wow again. Love the shell veneers but the carving work on your scaled baits is out of this world. It has to take forever.


----------



## SolarFall

it was actually relatively fast this time around, doing bigger scales is way faster than like i did with that swimbait, i think i spend 10h in total with this new glider 



All Eyes said:


> Spinnerbayt, those look great! I'd love to see more of your work.
> Vince, Thanks for posting the baits from Etch. Really cool stuff! Love the chipmunk!
> Mikko, Wow...and then wow again. Love the shell veneers but the carving work on your scaled baits is out of this world. It has to take forever.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Mikko great stuff as always.Those are sharp man.


----------



## silver shad

That stuff is awesome baits.


----------



## spinnerbayt

Thanks for the nice reply guys. I just wanted to say as a bait maker I had a wonderful weekend. I attended the Muskies Inc. Chapter 9 meeting that was in Parkersburg WV. on Saturday and became a member. I had a small booth there and was lucky enough to be beside the Legendary Jack Cobb. It was great to talk baits and muskies with him. Come to find out he only lives about 2 miles from me and we have been dabbling in a few of the same things and might exchange some shop notes. It was also nice to share a room with other legends of bait making. Bill Looney, Bill & Sharon Crane, Mark Smith, just to name a few. There were a good number of Ohio guys there representing their state. It was about as good as you can get without being on the water.

There is some amazing work that is posted on this site.


----------



## vc1111

spinnerbayt, sounds like you had a great time. I love going to the shows when I can and talking with other builders. I had a nice visit with Mark at the Smuttly booth in Butler a few weeks ago. The man builds a nice, high quality bait and his display was first class.











I also hung out a bit with Paul from Boss Shad. They were doing good at their booth also and it was fun visiting with them too:








Check out this dude on the phone!


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys been pouring some silicone lately, i basically just replaced the paddle tail on my previous model i did and added a bigger curly tail on it. these are 7.8 inces btw


----------



## fishing_marshall

Nice pics Vince. Mark and Paul are very nice guys. I enjoyed talking with them in Columbus. Here's a few recent baits I've done. 

Glide bait I made for a friend









I call this foil flashy perch









Walleye made from mahogany









Here's two baits I made for a guy that fished for calico bass in California. These resemble a baitfish called a senorita









Strawberry foil









wiley green scale frog mahogany


----------



## MadMac

Josh, I like the idea of the strawberry foil.

Vince, what time did you take that pic of Pauly on the phone? He called me Saturday morning around 10 to see where I was. First time i missed the Butler show in a while. lol


----------



## vc1111

Steve, it was probably around 1 or 2 pm if I recall correctly.

Marshall, nice batch! I like the look of the glider. I have to get back to making those again. They're fun to build.

Solar, did you make your own mold for those? Is is a one piece mold?


----------



## SolarFall

vc1111 said:


> Steve, it was probably around 1 or 2 pm if I recall correctly.
> 
> Marshall, nice batch! I like the look of the glider. I have to get back to making those again. They're fun to build.
> 
> Solar, did you make your own mold for those? Is is a one piece mold?


yep i made a mold for those and its a 2 piece mold, figured it would make making those heck of a lot more easier


----------



## vc1111

Here's one I just finished.
This is carved from cedar and comes in at 8 1/2 inches,not counting the lip length. 
I used about 6 different pearls:


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince,

That is a great looking bait! I've always enjoyed drooling over your work. Top notch stuff!

jeremy


----------



## MadMac

Looks like it is about ready to swim away on its own Vince. I like the small touch of purple behind the eye.


----------



## SolarFall

thats a cool looking bait vince, really dig that natural look too

heres couple of new baits from me that i finished off recently, i really like the swimbait my self but i guess the rest ain't bad ether


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- That is a killer shad! Great paint job and finish!!! That bait will be turning some fishes heads. Well...I mean if they had necks. 
Solar- More amazing work! You must never sleep.


----------



## MadMac

You sure turn them out Solar. All of them look great too.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Checking out Solarfall's You tube tutorial's.Lots of great stuff. Here is my first shot at one of his patterns.The bait is a copy of one of the Grandma's 7 1/2" 1 3/4 oz cut from cedar.Think the next one I am going to work with the lip a bit to try and get it to dive a bit deeper.


----------



## vc1111

Mark, that is excellent.


----------



## vc1111

Fresh out of the testing pond:









This one is a countdown Pikie style bait in a red metal flake finish with a faint black fade on the back and belly:


----------



## sonar

Beautiful VC!! They are classically,,as usual Well done!! I was looking on eBay,,today & in the Fishing lures area of it & I came across some Musky lures made by indiviuals,,They were Not too bad looking!! Mike Jones,,Charlie Hines & Jagreef... If you get a minute,,Go check these out,,Real Neat looking work.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Vince. I appreciate the feedback.

I was in the paint shop last night and I now have a new all time favorite color. Can't wait to post it, but its on the wheel now. I won't be using much of it though; the paint itself is ungodly expensive.


----------



## All Eyes

Can't wait to see it Vince, and as always, great work on your previous post.


----------



## sonar

VC What is that unusual looking paint called,,if you will?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## SolarFall

those are real cool looking baits vince  

hey guys made these 2 baits last weekend kind of an experiment to see if the top water lure i designed some time ago works as a trolling bait and it seems like it does.
these are made from mother of pearl veneers, the one on the front is the normal white one and the one in the back is called gold MOP


----------



## fishing_marshall

I really like that red metal flake. Nice bait Solarfall


----------



## Piraaja

Enjoying the winter of Estonia  Having unusually good ice this year, usually the ice is too thin or ice fishing by march over here.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, I really enjoy seeing the mother of pearl stuff. That is an instant classic look

Piraaja, nice to see you posting again, my friend, and those jigging lures are knockouts! It makes me want to go ice fishing!

Sonar, the paint is prizm paint and it is the most expensive paint I've ever used, but worth every penny.

Give me a minute here and I'll post some pics.


----------



## vc1111

Herewith are two baits that I've been tweaking for the last two seasons. I've finally got them about where I want them.

The first is a jerk/glider which can be worked fast, which is a trait I favor while casting the upper part of the water column near weed lines. The bait has a long glide to it while jerking it and it stays down nicely. 

I did this in jet black with 22 carat gold, green2gold pearl and green pearl for the scaling and eye highlighting. It is made from a Malaysian wood with a name that escapes me for the moment. I almost hope this one doesn't sell because it would be fun to have in my arsenal:

















The last one is a jerkbait. I spent a lot of time trying to get the soft curved lines and a somewhat graceful side profile. The paint is a type of flip/flop and it is the most expensive paint I've ever used and worth every penny of its price. 
The effect it produces is a deep blue, which turns to purple, then to a deep soft cherry red as the bait moves in the light. Under clear it has the effect of frozen smoke in those moving colors and because I shot it over a black base it actually shows the black at times. Very wild stuff and a lot of fun.I will be using it more in the months to come to see what else I can do with it. I'm curious to see how it can be incorporated in an understated way on the natural patterns I attempt.

Anyway here it is. As you can imagine, the camera wrestles to capture the colors. I shot a few pics without the hooks so I could turn it in the lights to try to let the colors show:

























Lastly, these are some key fobs I've been making for customers, family, and friends


----------



## vc1111

By the way...my bait offering email list crashed...if you're interested please send my your email at

[email protected]


----------



## MadMac

That's some cool looking paint Vince. Kind of like how the WB Albino flashes blue and white.


----------



## sonar

VC,,,, FREAKIN -WOW!!!!! They are something else!! If you painted a turd with that stuff??? I'm simply amazed.... & Piraaja ,,You too hit the Bullseye,,again!! I love those Jigging lures!! the red&white ,,PERFECT!! & the others too,, are Classic Beauties that NEVER get old!! + Solar Fall ,,The Mother of pearl,,with the MOP finish,,SPOT ON!! You all are what makes us say,,I'm gonna try that,,& then say Wow,,Those guys ARE REALLY GOOD!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. Piraaja,,What weight are your jiggers??


----------



## Piraaja

sonar said:


> VC,,,, FREAKIN -WOW!!!!! They are something else!! If you painted a turd with that stuff??? I'm simply amazed.... & Piraaja ,,You too hit the Bullseye,,again!! I love those Jigging lures!! the red&white ,,PERFECT!! & the others too,, are Classic Beauties that NEVER get old!! + Solar Fall ,,The Mother of pearl,,with the MOP finish,,SPOT ON!! You all are what makes us say,,I'm gonna try that,,& then say Wow,,Those guys ARE REALLY GOOD!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. Piraaja,,What weight are your jiggers??


Tnx! Weight of the jigs is 6g and length is 3cm (body only)


----------



## sonar

Piraaja: Thanx,, for your reply!! The style of jigging bait you have produced,,is a lot like it,,the Jigging Rapala,,But,,you have altered the body outline/silhouette,,to a more sculpted,,More definite,,real looking/natural fish features,,look... And I like them!! The most productive time of year,,in Northeastern Ohio,USA,, to use a Bait of this kind,,is for the most part,,Winter,,Ice fishing Season.. & sometimes Early Spring or Late Fall-below 40 degree water temps.,,or at least for me,,That is when I have used them,, with best results... Your red&white bait,,is in my opinion,,a REAL GO-TO bait,,when I'm trying to guess what they want(Walleyes/or Perch),,The R/W,,color is one of the oldest color combos that seems to get noticed first,,in my experience.. & I'm really glad to see that You also think the same thing,,I guess that's why you made the red&white,, as a color choice,,& SO- many miles away,,between us,,& still these colors are used everywhere all over the World,,to catch all types of fish!! What do you target with the Red/White baits,,that you have so skillfully made,,there in Estonia?? Great job on ALL of your concept lures!! I always ENJOY viewing your posts here on OGF!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice clean work as usual Vince. That paint looks great and probably next to impossible to photograph. So glad you are back in the swing of things. They don't by chance make any flip-flop paint in a water base do they?
Piraaja- Great job on the jigging baits! Best of their kind I've seen.
Solar- I don't know how you do it, but always enjoy looking at your work.
Keep it up everyone! Spring is almost here!!!


----------



## vc1111

Finishing up some baits carved from a chunk of Alaskan Yellow Cedar, which I acquired from rjbass. 

I have 23 baits started but I'm hesitating to use the paint shop. Soon as you turn the fan on to pull out the fumes the temp drops like a stone.


----------



## sonar

For God sakes Vince,,PLEASE ,,DON'T wash your Truck before the weekend,,I plan on doing some fishing,, Sat/Sun.!!Mil./Ber. I DON'T WANT it to RAIN/SNOW!! I want to see the Alaskan Ceders!! C-mon SPRING!! GET R DONE!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

I know what you mean. It seems like its going to be December for the next 10 days or so!


----------



## Gottagofishn

I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread but i will never make it through all 120 pages. I just started painting my own spinner blades for walleye and was wondering what kind of paint any of you seasoned pro's would recommend. I have been using Createx water based paint but I am a little concerned about the durability. 
One other question I have, probably stupid..... I applied the first coat of clear coat to them last night, do I need to use it on the backs as well being a water based paint?

Someday I hope to have some of my stuff look half as good as some of the posts on here.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes would be one of the guys who could help you I think.


----------



## All Eyes

Gottagofishn-
The one to talk to regarding painting and coating blades would be my friend Shawn, aka "Many Eyes". Send him a PM and he will help you out a lot. 

My only experience with water based paints is what I have used on my wood crank baits. They are sealed with 3 coats of E-Tex epoxy which seems to protect the paint pretty well. On spinner blades or metal surfaces, I wouldn't recommend water based paints at all. If you have a thin rock-hard top coat you may get away with it but they will eventually chip and wear away. You may want to think about going with lacquer paint or powder coat. If you have never tried powder coating, it is fairly cheap and fun to do. The stuff dries instantly and once baked for 30 minutes or so is harder than nails. No clear coat is required and the finishes are bright and high gloss colors that really pop. Here are a couple pics of some of my metal creations that I powder coated with minimal practice. Layering colors is done by tapping a small paint brush filled with powder over top of your project. It's also a bit heavier than paint and may alter the action of a blade somewhat. 
On YouTube there are many video tutorials on powder coating if you decide to go that route. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys been working on some baits for couple of muskie guys in the US.
first off i made this walleye themed hybrid bait with a jig tail, this thing is pretty big 17.7 inches to be exact and it weights 11.4ounces  really fun project to do. then i made a big abalone glider and pale rainbow trout pattern to the same body but obviously the crankbait does not sink, they are 9inces


----------



## vc1111

That abalone stuff looks like fun, Solar. I'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## All Eyes

Love the walleye Solar! That thing is bigger than some of the eyes I catch for dinner!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

made up some 3" poppers for this season to take to the river.


----------



## vc1111

Big Mark, those are sharp. How did you cut the cup on the mouth area?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Vince I drilled a 1/4" deep and 1/2"wide hole and then used a small drum sander to go around the in side.I use the drum sander in steed of a rotary rasp becose it will not dig down deeper in the mouth and leaves a nice flat bottom.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Mark. I like making poppers and want to learn all the different ways to cut the cup. I've tried a Forstner bit. It's tricky but it works.


----------



## vc1111

I have a number of baits done. I'd post pictures, but I don't have my camera till Monday.

I've been messing with the lathe again and building a few jerk baits. That lathe never gets old; a lot of fun.

I made a pair of 4 3/4 inch Flatshads for Pymatuning in orange and gold. I'm hoping to get up there next weekend. Hope the weather stays decent.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys heres something natural and something well not natural at all, im really in love with that lime green nemo it looks amazing in the sun light.


----------



## vc1111

I've been working on a new technique for the baits and I was very pleased with the results (and actually I still am), but a quick visit to my brother's studio at Wizard Airbrush Graphics and I was once again simultaneously humbled and reminded of just what can be done with an airbrush in the right hands...

Here's a project he's finishing up for a customer. Its a remote controlled boat about 6 feet in length and well, the pictures, although having a bit too much glare, speak for themselves...here's a view looking down at the boat's hull from above:


















Side view's, etc (That's his pickup in the background with the True Fire Flame job):













































Here's a piece that was part of the exhibition in which his work was featured last year at the Butler Museum. Believe me the picture does not do it justice. I've seen his art all my life and I like it all, but I would love to have one of these for my own:


----------



## muskyslayer96

WOW!

Insane work......crazy cool

MS


----------



## sonar

VC-The HEAT that is "radiated" from His flames,, is just ridiculous !! That is so exact!! The whole paint job is (Heath=WOW) ART!! You must be VERY PROUD of your Brother Vince,,I know I would be!! & SolarFall,,That pearl/abalone/whelk,, you are doing !! SWEET !! I will bet they dance in the sunlite,, sitting still!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## rjbass

That is awesome Vince, I am going to throw my airbrushes away now.....lol


----------



## MadMac

You weren't kidding Vince. That is some awesome work.


----------



## vc1111

One day you'll have to stop over, Steve, and we'll visit his studio.

It is loaded.


----------



## All Eyes

Wow Vince! Talent must run in your family. That boat is just too cool!!! 
Being an artist myself, I have been obsessed with looking at airbrush art since I got my set up. My experience has always been with charcoal or pastel, and I'm hooked on the airbrush now. Your brother's work is right up there with some of the best out there. Amazing!!!
If you haven't seen his work already, look up a guy named Dru Blair. His airbrush art is out of this world. You will not believe your eyes that what you are seeing isn't a photograph. Here is one of his portraits. Remember, this is NOT a photograph, it is a painting.


----------



## vc1111

That is amazing stuff, Eyes. These guys are from another dimension.

Here's a few baits I've been working on...

This one is one of my Rocketshad's for a customer. I've posted a few similar. It's a top producer and very popular:

















The rest shown below are for my tackle box. I had a few gaps in firetiger and a few more in the 4 3/4 in version of my Flatshads, so I thought I better fill those gaps because the season is about to roll out!


























These next two I made especially for the Pymatuning early season:


















And a few more general purpose baits:


























I have a few more nearly done. Might post those too.

The next batch I start to carve and paint will be Rocketshads for customers and a small number of **********, Top Dogs, and Torpedoes for the guys who prefer casting.


----------



## All Eyes

Man you're good! Exceptional work as always Vince. Thanks for posting and keep them coming!


----------



## silver shad

Vince great work as always.


----------



## MadMac

I would love to visit his studio Vince. Is that gold/orange tiger a new pattern? I don't recall seeing it before. You come up with the best ideas. I don't know much about Pyma but those would go off at WB. Especially low light prime time.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. Yes, the gold/orange is something I haven't done a lot of in the past. As I mentioned a while back, I'm trying to use color in different ways this year than I have previously; not necessarily in any earth-shattering ways, just different for me. 

I haven't often used gold as a predominant color in the past and I found three or four different hues in gold that I'm going to run past the muskies this season. I'll probably build some Rocketshads with it.









I'm also working on my answer to "Strawberry." I starting messing with it last week and its coming along.

When we get together, I'll show you some of the new stuff.


----------



## SolarFall

cool baits vince nice to see you posting again  

here is a little selection of couple of lures i've done recently.


----------



## rjbass

Vince,

Like em all, but the one with the sharpie is off the hook, nice technique.

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Rod, check your pm's.


----------



## JIG

That boat is too cool! The Joker face/card is really off the hook!!!!!!!

Beautifull work on the lures to Vince. My dad could get fish on some of those baits. Again Nice work man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111

Jig, great to hear for, you. Are you building anything?


----------



## JIG

No not yet but hope 2 in the near future. ALOT of things to do just little time to get it all done.


----------



## BG Slayer

wow i didnt know homemade lures could look that good what are they made out of wood? hand carved?


----------



## vc1111

My friend, Mr. Thumb, ran into Mr. Band Saw.

Shredded the tip pretty good. Probably could have used a few stitches, but its going to be okay.

After it hit the blade, I rather quickly decided that I didn't like the sensation.

All joking aside, I was really lucky.


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince,

I hope that you heal quickly! That doesn't sound good, I'm sure a bandsaw blade leaves a pretty ragged cut.

I haven't posted anything on here in awhile but I've been following all of the baits that guys, including you, have been building. There is some serious talent on here! 

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, bowhunter. Its healing slowly but surely. 
Post some of your stuff when you get a chance. Love looking at your rods and your baits.


----------



## rjbass

Couple of new colors on a fatter version of my "Done Deal" crankbaits. The Shy Clown is foiled. Both have my new rattle chambers which are really loud. Experimented with these last fall and did well, have high expectations for 2013.


----------



## vc1111

I had a chance to hear the rattles. They are really loud. 

Post up some more when you get a chance, Rod. Those are sharp. I've had several reports of muskies favoring patterns that are typical walleye type patterns on one of our local waters. The bottom one you posted sort of reminds me of that. Good stuff.


----------



## James F

WOW! It's getting dangerous! I hope you heal up quick.I have been Ill all winter,Not fun.Likely to return to work after next week.It' hard to have all of this time and not be able to do any thing And now retuning to work I will have No time but some $


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, James. Sorry to hear you've not been well. That's a long time to be sick.

Aside from some severed nerves in the tip of my thumb, I'll be good as new i a few weeks.


----------



## crittergitter

I saw this video on another site and thought some of you guys here would like it. This guy is pretty ingenious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eG9R0q9QJQc


----------



## rjbass

That was pretty amazing!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vc1111

Just thinking of how to do it was amazing, let alone doing the woodwork with hand tools.

Thanks, critter!


----------



## vc1111

Had some fun in the paint shop this weekend. Got a few Rocketshads underway, a couple Stubbydudes, a few Flatshads, and some Pikie type baits.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Haven't posted any baits in a while. Here's some recent ones. I really like that gold color Vince, very nice!


----------



## muskyhound

Looking good Justin, you have come a long way in a short time, I wish the Internet was around when I first started making baits, it just amazes me the tallant on here and the true artist that post on these forums...


----------



## vc1111

Marshall, nice looking batch of baits. I favor the top one Cool pattern. I might try something like that. I've been trying to mix it up a little while still building a few of the battle-tested pattern

I have also been playing around with some new ways to do old style patterns and I've learned a few new tricks along the way.

I have four or five Rocketshads in Albino Shad almost done, along with Fatboy Flatshad also in Albino Shad. They're going to be offered to customers, but I'll post pictures when they are complete. I have had a lot of fun in the past few months just building whatever I feel like doing at the moment and also working on a few new patterns for West Branch and Lake Milton. I came up with one new pattern for Milton and I finished tweaking it last September. It was responsible for a 47 and a number of other very respectable fish, but the real key was that it consistently produced; so much so, that I actually built three more so that Larry and I had the option of trolling four baits of that pattern at the same time. It also worked in all depths from 14 feet to as shallow as four feet, which is where the 47 came from.

Anyway, I'm ready to get at it again in 2013.


----------



## vc1111

Finally got my camera back. Try to post some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## vc1111

First...

I stopped by my brothers shop the other day to find this work that he had done for a customer. I found it interesting because he did it with pearls and foils. He rarely uses pearls so I took a few pictures:

































I have a few baits to post also. Be back later.


----------



## fishing_marshall




----------



## sonar

NICE work Marshall !! & Vince your Son does phenomenal schemes!! That H-D,,is BADASSED SMOOTH!! He has some kind of eye!! I really like seeing "Bike Art" like that,,I could look at stuff like that for hours!! Tell Him,,He is Way Cool,,with His craft!! Like he don't already know that..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac

Nice. Do you have any pics that show the whole bike Vince. If it looks too good do you still drive it? lol


----------



## vc1111

marshall, nice work!. Especially like the bottom three; they look like they'll get bit big time.

Thanks, Sonar. That is my brother's paint work on the bike. 

Steve, I'll see if the customer picked up the bike yet, If not, I'll try to get a full picture of it. It's pretty slick.


----------



## vc1111

Getting a few Albino Shad patterns ready for a mailing to my customer list:


----------



## vc1111

Made it down to Leesville for about 2/3 of the day Saturday. Didn't boat anything, but I did get the boat shaken down for the summer season. Really starting late this year, but other things came first and that's okay. 

The water was about 71 degrees so the bite should get strong in the next few weeks.

I tested a few new baits and that all worked out well. I should have a nice variety to put on the mailing list for sale in the next few weeks. 

On the way home, I had a the steel belt on one of my trailer tires start bulging. I'll need to replace it before I go out again. I can't complain. It was one of the original tires from when I bought the boat about 10 years ago. I pulled it off the trailer this afternoon and I'll get a replacement tomorrow.

I may get a chance to get on the best pike lake in Ohio this week. Should be fun although Northern Pike don't trip my trigger as much as they used to. 

I'll have to rig up a few of my lighter rods that I still have stored out in the garage for the pike. It should be interesting. Some of the 4 3/4 Flatshads I just painted for early season muskies should be just about right for the pike too. I'm also looking forward to trying out a new bait in the same size called "Fatboy." It was one of the ones I tested Saturday and I'm excited to try it this year at Milton and for the pike.

Hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## sonar

I hope you get 'em,,vc!!(Pike,,as you mentioned) & that's what caught my eye in your last post,,was you saying,,that you have a "Fatboy" for Pike-n,,at Milton??? I have fished there for a way-long time,,& I have NEVER!! gotten -1- Pike.. I truly,,have not even heard of one being hooked.. Let us know how you do with them.. I never really thought about there being any in there,,'til you posted that you're gonna go get some..lol I am kinda thinking that it is just like me,, not realizing what I haven't caught ,,instead of what I have caught/or,,almost caught... GOOD LUCK Vince!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac

Sonar, I think what Vince was saying is he created a new style bait called a Fatboy for Milton but is also going to try it on the pike at another lake. My guess is Evans Lake? or Pine?


----------



## vc1111

MadMac is right, the Fatboy baits should work for both pike and musky. But I'm like you, Sonar, I have never scored a pike on Milton and I don't really know if they're in there. 

But...there is another fine pike location I'm hoping to visit soon if the weather would ever match up with my schedule. The way this weekend looks, I may stay home again. Between the crowds, the colder temps and the potential for storms and high winds, I'm not sure I want to invest the time of the gasoline.


----------



## BaddFish

OK, so I know this is not airbrushing...how about CNC milling? 
I thought you guys would appreciate this!

http://s265.photobucket.com/user/Jm...odholderbracketcomplete_zps841f3c01.jpg.html]










http://s265.photobucket.com/user/Jmbrownsfan/media/Baddfishlogored_zps8057c3b4.jpg.html]


----------



## fishing_marshall




----------



## sonar

NICE Marrshall!! Those look Ready to EAT!!& GREAT mill work too BaddFish!! & thanks Steve&Vince,,I didn't get that ,,'til I re-read it,,DUH  BUT,,at any rate-The Fatboy,,is lookin' READY for ACTION,,anywhere there are BIG toothy Fish!! & for this weather,,you said it Vince.......It's been unacceptable !! I want to hit W.B. this next Weds.,,& now it will be roasting!! by 2pm,,I'm gonna go early as to later,,so NOT be out in the heat of the day!! CRAZY Spring in Ohio?? AGAIN!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Piraaja

Minimalism


----------



## sonar

NICE ,,Piraaja!! Those "GHOSTS" will haunt some monsters to their last Halloween!! NICE WORK!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac

Simple and elegant.


----------



## etch

MadMac said:


> Simple and elegant.


exactly, well said

Etch


----------



## vc1111

Nice clean look to those.


----------



## vc1111

The Albino Apocalypse.


----------



## All Eyes

Those are hot Vince!


----------



## Piraaja

Tnx guys! Vince those gills look like they are carved, in this light, the paint job is literally coming to life


----------



## MadMac

Albino Apocalypse! Wow, the first thing I thought of was how many fish are those going to catch. Providing they are fished and not collected that is. I caught over fifty legal fish on mine including a 51" before it retired. I think that was in only three years too.


----------



## rjbass

Nice baits Vince!

Rod


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. I'm finishing up those baits now. I drive myself crazy installing the diving lips. I always want them PERFECT and I tend to over analyze the process. But the job gets done and they swim.

I'm looking forward to this weekend. Not sure where to go yet but I'm hoping things start to "feel" better. Had the opportunity to spend some time with MadMac a few days ago and conditions don't seem to be quite aligned just yet, although I know some fish are being caught. MadMac hooked two and landed one on what I think may become his new "favorite" bait, one that he won in a raffle!


Life is funny sometimes.

Anyway, I've got to kick Larry in the butt and see if he's ready to hit Leesville or Piedmont. I got two really nice reports from Piedmont and I just love going to Leesville anytime. Bob, who lives on the lake at Leesville is consistently catching fish, but then again, he is ALWAYS catching fish. He has that place truly dialed in and is one of Ohio's best musky chasers. Out of respect for his privacy, I won't use his full name, but we all know how he is! He boated over 100 muskies last year from what I heard. 

I'm thinking also of casting a certain spot at Piedmont this weekend, one which has produced several fish over 42 on jerk baits. If I go to heaven, I'll be allowed to fish every day with jerk baits.

If you go this weekend, please post up on this thread. I'd love to know how you are all doing out there, no matter what species you are targeting!

And....I'd really love to see what some of you are building lately. Haven't heard from some of you guys in a while!


----------



## MadMac

Vince, you are right about the Firetiger Flatshad I won last year. I wanted to take advantage of the new moon period and was on the water by 0500. Had a 40.5" in the boat at 0600. Caught a sub and had one come off later in the day. All on that bait. Bob is liking his Strawberry Flatshad he bought a couple days ago. I think he has three fish on it and lost a 40+ beside the boat already.


----------



## vc1111

Note to self: Plan to build more Strawberry Shads.


----------



## vc1111

In other news:

The scissors on my bench has been rendered inert by having maintained a close association with my EX-74 epoxy.


----------



## SolarFall

this is gonna be a bit of a flood of pictures but you guys like pics right ? 
anyhow here is a pretty wide selection of different kinds of baits that i have done recently, enjoy


----------



## vc1111

Spent some time on West Branch yesterday afternoon, mostly trolling the medium depth humps and points. I invited an old friend to go along with me and we had a great time together. 

This particular friend is one with whom I shared a cross-country trip when we were both about 18 years old. Right out of high school, and just before I was drafted into military service, Jim and I loaded up some sleeping bags and a few cardboard boxes of food and clothing and jumped in my 1964 Ford Econoline van and hit the road. We spent almost 7 weeks exploring America. 

America was a different place then, a far more innocent place. We had a lot of adventures on that trip and we spent some time yesterday reminding each other of a lot of amazing and sometimes crazy things we encountered on the road over four decades ago. We saw this beautiful nation up close and personal, camping every night, driving when we felt like moving on, or staying in a place if we liked what we saw. 

For a brief moment in time, there was no schedules for us, no jobs to return to, no bills to worry about, just time, the road, and America to be explored at our leisure. And we did it in spades. We saw an incredible number cities and towns, rivers and mountains, nationals parks and wide open, unpaved and unspoiled places. 

Even then we both knew it was a special spot in our timelines, one that would likely never be afforded again, one that most people would never have. 

I really enjoyed revisiting all those memories and I'm glad that as a young man, I was afforded a chance to see this great nation as it was in those days.

While we talked and about midway through the trolling, Jim hooked up and we boated a small but healthy West Branch musky to cap things off and chase the proverbial skunk from the deck of my Lund.










As always it felt good to be on the water again, to start another season. It was really the very first full day on the water in my boat for 2013. My season just didn't seem to get going this year for a lot of reasons but I'm good with that. The early season was superseded by the birth of my first grand-child, a beautiful and healthy girl. And so another page has turned. And in a few years, I may have a chance to introduce a new little friend to our beautiful Ohio outdoors.


----------



## MadMac

Couldn't make it out Saturday but did go Sunday. Started at 0545 and it was slow until 0900 when a 36" decided to try and devour the Firetiger Flatshad. Just after releasing it my youngest daughter Alexandra joined me. She was disappointed due to missing out on the fish I had caught but I told her not to fret. More were coming. In just 45 to 50 minutes she was thrilled to be landing a nice 38.5" fish. Her new PB and it came on, wait for it, yes the Firetiger Flatshad. We went about three hours with nothing more than one of the nastiest tangles I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with. Then she lands another 38.5" on a 4.75" Flatshad in WB Albino. Within 15 minutes she lands another one on the same lure! Ah, the firetiger has a little competition now. I saw the fish in the net was roughly the same size and told Alex if this fish is also 38.5" we were stopping on the way home and she was buying a lottery ticket. I'm not sure if fourteen year olds are allowed to buy them but we would work it out. It was 37.5" and everyone wanted her to jump in their boat and to bring some Flatshads with her. lol Great day watching her land three nice fish. Thanks again Vince.


----------



## sonar

That's the truth Steve!! & GREAT DAYs' worth of Ski-n!! Some of My best days of fishing,,have to be with either of my Boys!! Whether fish were caught or not!! BUT,,They always brought good luck to our boat,,& WE had some amazing days on the water catching plenty of fish together.. I miss those days!! They both have their lives now & we don't get as much of that time as I seem to need..LOL But,,we always try to get in a few.. KEEP that Girl on-board as much as ya can!! SOON they are all grown up & doing the things that life makes us all do.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

Steve, that kind of news never gets old! Glad to hear you two had some success out there. Have you been on West Branch in the last day or two? I was wondering what the water is looking like after the weather we've had.


----------



## vc1111

Putting the final touches on a new batch. Man, I love that feeling when you're all done with a bait and you're putting the hooks on. Just feels good.

Got a new pearl color to try out on the next batch too. :B


----------



## vc1111

Just finished up a series of Fatfingers Albino Shad patterns in Flatshad 8 1/2 inch, Flatshad 5 1/2 inch, and two Rocketshads.


































Did a few other new patterns too.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those are nice Vince. Here's a few I just finished up.


----------



## vc1111

Nice, marshall! Classic colors and I like the shape of the top one.
You been fishing much lately?


----------



## muskyslayer96

Great stuff fellas!

Vince, great story....wish I had the time to experience something like that thanks for sharing. Beautiful baits as always!!!!
and CONGRATS on the new granddaughter! My little girl just turned 14 months and is the main reason I have been absent from the site for some time now (but worth every darn second )

Did get a chance to play with some foiling (much harder than I thought) and i have the kinks worked out a little. Here is my first attempt at some new shapes and foil patterns and my attempt at a "Mack" pattern on a J-bug by request for a friend out east 
Have a great season fellas!!!

MS


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those look great muskyslayer. Fished piedmont with my dad this past saturday. Got a nice 42" on one of my baits right off the bat trolling and then nothing the rest of the evening.


----------



## JIG

Those R some nice baits guys! Biggest Jitterbug Ive ever seen! Havent been out lately for Ski but the water should be good. Prob start trollin @ night now too.


----------



## vc1111

MS, glad to see you're back at it. That first pic on the right is my favorite. I'd love to see the rest up close, but it looks like they're all sharp work. The one on the far right of the group pic looks really interesting too.


----------



## Photog

Couple of gill paint jobs (RC2.5 KOs). Also a tribute to a favorite artist. I'd like to think I am painting happy fish who swim in their happy lake....


----------



## sonar

NICE- Pho,-Those are VERY real looking paint schemes.. & in the water they should definitely be more radiant of their colors!! I LIKE 'EM!! I use the water to get that free clear-coat too,,the clear coat looks great when they are dry,,but I think,,that it may reflect & glare in the water,,&cancel out some of the detail,,to the subject that we wish to attract(fish)..Great work on the colors!! IMO ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

Photog, that is some very crisp work! They look similar to some creatures I saw today...more on that later.


----------



## vc1111

I've been too busy to post much lately, but I did want to report on last weekend's fishing....

Started out with musky fishing Friday evening; had a blast. The water is warming up and the lake is beautiful. Didn't have a lot of time on the water, but it was great to end the week trolling for a bit.









Saturday I hit the local river for some catfishing, which I haven't done in ages. No pictures of the catfishing, but I can tell you the river I occasionally fish is about to change...the dams are going to be removed, which will definitely change a lot of things. I'm still not sure whether that is going to be for the better or worse. 

Sunday's fishing was the highlight of the weekend. I did something I haven't done since I cannot remember when. I went blue gill fishing. I know of place where there are the kind of blue gills that blue gill fisherman dream about...lots and lots of those bull blue gills that barely fit in your hand. Nothing required but a hook, bobber, and a ultra-light rod rigged with 6 lb test line, and a dozen night crawlers.

There is something about that type of fishing that never gets old, no matter how old I get. Its probably been decades since I've done it and it was like I was 12 years old again, enjoying the repetition of watching that bobber twitch and then submerge and move off. 

I took only enough for a few meals of breaded fillets, but oh man, was it ever delicious. Rolled the fillets in flour, then eggs, then bread crumbs, and into the pan. I'm getting hungry again just typing this!:G









Then, on Monday, I actually went fishing again with another old friend. I've been trying to get this guy connected with a musky for a long, long time. The fish seem to know he's in the boat and they do not cooperate.

We only had a few hours to fish, so we hit the all the prime spots at West Branch. Near Goose Island at about 11:00 am, the side rod got slammed hard. The fish snatched up a Fatfingers Flatshad in Modified Tennessee Shad pattern. My buddy struggled to get the rod out of the rod holder at first but when he did, his expression was that of panic. He had a hog at the other end of his line and he was definitely engaged in the moment of chaos that musky fishing can so often be.

But...

About halfway to the boat, the fish just disappeared and was gone. 

Losing a good-sized musky is something that can haunt you for the rest of the summer, and sometimes for even longer than that. In a strange sort of way though, that feeling can be good. It drives you to get back to the water to try again. And again. And again. And again. It can create a madness of sorts, especially for people who have never caught one. It can make you spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on rods, and reels, and lures, and magazine subscriptions, and fishing videos, and maybe even thousands on a boat!

When we parted for the day, I said to my friend, "We have to go again soon."

He smiled, nodding his head vigorously, and said, "Real soon!"


----------



## Photog

VC, thanks for posting that pic! Sounds like you had a blast and you gave me a nice confidence boost to boot!


----------



## jaximus

incredible work guys, it just blows me away how talented people are. ive been painting all my life, both airbrush/regular brush, been carving since i was a kid, and i love fishing. just makes sense that i get into the hobby of making lures. i finally got my shop set up exactly how i wanted and then my wife and i decided to sell the house and move(i think it was because the shop, in the basement, was too loud(i work nights, so my days off im working with power tools at 2am))

but now im moving to a new house with a detached 3 car garage where one of the stalls is a closed off insulated/heated workshop. hopefully it wont take long to have it up and running and i can post some pics of what i come up with. most of my work thus far has been rifle stocks.


----------



## vc1111

Put up some more Photog.

And Jax I'd love to see some of your rifle stocks.


----------



## All Eyes

Great post Vince. Makes me want to go gill fishing again.


----------



## jaximus

vc1111 said:


> And Jax I'd love to see some of your rifle stocks.


here are a couple i found real quickly
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Gun/314475_659216752247_1912353700_n.jpg?t=1373010435

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Gun/312135_659216832087_722999721_n.jpg?t=1373010437

that one i started when i was 13, was a roughed out inletted that i had to finish and the inlay was all done with a table saw and razor blade


this next one isnt quite finished, but i did everything 100% from scratch. 

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/leaf1_zps95f3f699.jpg
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/leaf2_zps886f80e2.jpg
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/leaf3_zps29fe01ab.jpg
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/stock1_zpsc0bf74a2.jpg
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/stock2_zps04f89690.jpg
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/jaximus01/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/stock4_zps346c11f9.jpg

i have the leaves inlayed now (just not glued in) and the foregrip is cut and ready for the foregrip cap as well as the buttplate. the buttplate is made (from mitered cherry, and scribed and drawn on, just waiting for me to carve the basketweave... 

all projects are on hold as i sold my house and bough another and the move will be within this month

ill try to get some updated pictures on here for you also


----------



## vc1111

Good stuff, Jax. At one time, I wanted to attempt a rifle stock but I lacked the equipment and the time. I may have some questions for you in the future. Post up some more when you get time!


----------



## vc1111

Hope you are all getting in some musky fishing! I picked up six in the last few days.


----------



## vc1111

Can't wait to get back out again. Hope the weather has not affected the patterns too much.


----------



## MadMac

I'm going to try out WB in the morning. The water level is up over 2.7' from last nights storms. I'm thinking they will react by going deep to wait for some stability in their environment. We'll see.


----------



## vc1111

Been thinking about some cat fishing and even some perch fishing. The cats would be Pymatuning and the perch would be Erie. With all the fishing I've had the privilege of doing, I've never gone to Erie just for Perch.


----------



## MadMac

I don't know if I've ever had perch from Erie. I know the walleye from the inland lakes taste much better than the ones from Erie. Pymatuning has a pretty good perch population doesn't it? When ever I think about perch I can still see my Grandfather carrying a huge platter of golden fresh fried perch fillets. Man, I can still smell them. My Grandparents spent from late May until early October on Pigeon Lake in the Kawarthas every year. We went for a week or two every summer. Caught my first fish there when I was two years old. The lake was full of perch and Gramps knew where to get them. Two to three hundred in one morning or evening was common.


----------



## vc1111

Good stuff about the perch from your grand-father, Steve. Those are the stories you always remember no matter how old you are.

I took a few more gills the other day and enjoyed a few more bake fish lunches this week. Used a different type of spiced bread crumbs this time. Fresh fish never gets old.


----------



## vc1111

One of the drivers went out on my PC at home. It keeps locking up about every three or four minutes no then you have to wait for it to sort of unlock. 
Have to try to find one the system disks, and hopefully one with the drivers ... I think. Never had this problem before. Anyone know if you can reload just the drivers without erasing other stuff off the harddrive?

It's a Dell computer, a tower type, not a laptop.


----------



## dtigers1984

Vince,
You can go to Dell's website and get drivers for any of their PC's. If you have the express service # you won't even need to look up the model number. You should not need a disk, unless you are actually having problems with your operating system.

To replace drivers, I would right click on My Computer, select manage, and then choose device manager. There you can access each piece of hardware individually. Then you can either update drivers, or uninstall them and reinstall the new ones. Hope this helps.

Beau


----------



## EdH

Looks like this thread has gone off track from showing airbrush work as the title says.


----------



## vc1111

Edh, this thread has been about more than just airbrushing since it was started. But if you have a question about airbrushing Ill be glad to try to help you if I can. 

Beau, I'm going to give it a go. I may have more questions for you if you don't mind.

Later today, I'm taking a good friend of mine fishing for his first time. He is only ten years old. I'm going to take him blue gill fishing in the neighbor's pond. I think I'm more excited than he is!


----------



## EdH

Thanks VC1111 for the offer. I'm retired and have too much on my plate with lurking on this site and other retirement professional opportunities. I don't airbrush as much as I use to and I like seeing what some of the real artists out there can produce. If I don't see a new lure pic on this thread every now and then I get grumpy. Sorry guys if I sounded off bad. I didn't want to kick the dog when I got grumpy as he will chew up the couch in retaliation.


----------



## EdH

OK- I need to post a few PVC Cranks I made. Used Brick Trim for PVC material, Createx paints for base and color, top coated with Devcon 30 min clear epoxy.


----------



## vc1111

Those are really nice, Ed. Where did you find the lips, or did you make them? How long are they?

I like the hooks you chose for them.


----------



## EdH

I made the bills from 1/8 inch lexan from lowes. They are about 1-3/4 long I took a favorite deep diver crank bait and traced the outline out on paper including the bill shape/angle. That me gave a good chance at getting the action like the original. I used a spray adhesive to secure the paper outline on the pvc trim. Just scribed the bill shape on the lexan. Then used a scroll saw to cut out the rough shape for the body and bill. After that it was knifes, rasps and sandpaper to final smoothing. Oh yes before shaping the body since I use thru wire construction I cut a grove with a cutoff saw to the middle of the body blank. I then formed the thru wire wire with a jeweler's pliers using the original bait as a reference. The thru wire included the line tie eye to the end hook loop. For the wire I use 19 gauge SS wire from hardware store. I filled the thru wire with JB weld Plastic. Then painted and top coated them. For hooks I used Mustad KVD 2X treble hook. During contruction I added lead ballast (made from roofing lead sheeting rolled into a jelly roll like formation). Since the the pvc is water proof I could ballast the bait with hardware attached in water before painting and not worry about soaking like wood. Just dry off with a rag and use a heat gun for a few minutes to dry out any possible residual moisture. I've caught a few bass on the blue shad baits so far. This color seems to be a good one on my home lake.


----------



## vc1111

That sounds like you're knocking out a very high quality bait, Ed. I'm impressed to hear that you are making those diving bills. They look like they were manufactured because they're so uniform and cleanly made. 

Good stuff! Post of some pics of the fish you score with them as time goes on.


----------



## vc1111

I've been trying to stay tuned to the reports from the various local musky lakes but its been kind of quiet. Things seems to have slowed a bit, which is often the case with muskies. 

I'm hoping to get out this weekend for a few hours. It's been one of those years where a lot of things have stepped in between me and the boat, but I'm still enjoying this beautiful Ohio summer. It seems like we've had an awful lot of threatening skies in the last few weeks and along with them there has been a sort of cold front feel that keeps hanging around. Might be time to try some smaller baits again? 

I've been out of the basement for quite a while but I'm getting the itch to build again. I have in mind two new baits...one will be four inches long, the other only three. I'm thinking the four incher should be a producer for sure, but the three incher is purely a hunch. I'll put up some pictures once I get them underway. I'd like to have them done and ready to be tested in about ten days or so. I also need a few 5 1/2 inch and 6 inch Flatshads for my personal box. I lost one of my favorites in Modified Tennessee Shad a few weeks ago, so it will be at the top of my list.

I also lost an old friend, the original prototype Stubbydude. I used him on Milton a few weeks ago and he produced a 38 on the edge of the deeper water...and then he just disappeared! On the next trip out, I simply could not locate him despite turning my boat and my tackle boxes inside out. I even had Larry check again for me in the box and the boat on the outside chance that I overlooked the bait somehow, but...nothing. I can build another of course, but that bait had become like an old friend, producing fish for 8 seasons, often making the drag sing when nothing else could. 

It's funny how much you get attached to certain baits. Fortunately, there are more where that one came from.


----------



## vc1111

I have located yet another bait builder whose work I find most impressive. If you've read this thread, you'll note that I try to invite what I consider some of the best builders in the world to post their work here. Well, I've found another and in my opinion, he is knocking out some fascinating work. Standby.


----------



## vc1111

Speaking of fine builders, I've had the pleasure of testing some of Etch's baits recently and they are fine running baits. He has devised a 12 inch bait that will be right up the alley of you big bait nuts. It runs with a medium pulse, which is interesting because of its size---I expected that it would have way more of a pounding pulse to it, even though I helped him tweak the diving lip for it. I'm not a big fan of baits that pound too much or require too much speed to get them firing properly. Sometimes speed is good, but inordinate speed is not something that I trust except for specific conditions on most waters.

I'm trying to provide some video of it that 12 incher, along with some video of his frogs in action. The frogs just blew me away. You look at them in the water and you immediately think, "This thing is going to get blasted when the conditions are right!"

Unfortunately, the water has been a little too muddy and the baits just do not show very well in the videos. I'm hoping to catch the right day with clearer water conditions on Milton in the next few weeks and then I'll post them here if things work out.


----------



## JIG

Sweet lures Ed! Right profile 4 In-land waters. Musky should tear them up. Vince lookin forward 2 seeing some videos. The bill work alone is an art in itself. 2 me if you aint got it right the rest is a waste. Any help would b/is appreciated bud!


----------



## BCSbaits

Hello everyone,
Vince has kindly invited me to join OGF and your tackle making thread. My name is Brian, I have been building baits for few years now. I have been an artist pretty much my entire life. Im not going to get into it to much, I hope you enjoy my work and look forward to chatting with all of you.
Thanks Brian


----------



## BCSbaits

I'll start with a few foils, love doing foil work.


----------



## BCSbaits

More foils


----------



## MadMac

Brian, first welcome to OGF. Second, awesome work. My favorites are on the first set the one on top and the one on bottom. Have you ever fished in Ohio?


----------



## BCSbaits

Thanks Steve, no I have never fished Ohio.


----------



## BCSbaits

More foil and a freestyle black and gold


----------



## JIG

Sounds like a day @ WB is in order this fall. Brian R you a musky freak? Thought most lure makers started chasin :B first?


----------



## BCSbaits

Yes!! I am a musky freak!! It's amazing how that fish can make you throw everything else to the side, including my boat down the shore. I didn't start building until I caught my first musky, then the madness began. What and where is WB Jig?


----------



## rjbass

Hey Brian,

Welcome aboard. Have been watching your stuff on Muskyfirst, but since I don't go on there anymore, nice to see you here. You build some nice baits!!!

Rod


----------



## BCSbaits

Thanks Rod, you build some nice stuff also.


----------



## JIG

West Branch Brian. N.E. Ohio lake 4 musky. The bigger the fish the bigger the bug!!!!!!! The lures you posted look like top water stuff. Any striper fishing over there? Raystown?


----------



## BCSbaits

That looks beautiful, id love to fish it. We are only an hour half from the beach that's where we do most of our striper fishing at. Most of those baits are slow sinking with the exception of the crappie crank bait, floating diver. Just got into bucktail making also. Went out sunday with some new ones, third cast with the perch blade black marabou landed this nice one along with a small 32''. The fish hit rite at the beginning of the 8, she was barely hooked but we made it happen. She hit the net and the bucktail popped out almost the same time.


----------



## MadMac

Brian, WB is West Branch Reservoir also called Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir. It's located a couple miles east of Ravenna in Portage County in north east Ohio. One of the best muskie lakes in Ohio.


----------



## vc1111

I've not seen your buck tails, Brian. Those are nice also.

That fish you posted had nice coloration.


----------



## BCSbaits

Thanks Vince, been messing with the bucktails for a little bit. There very quick easy to make.


----------



## vc1111

Brian has a long history that is really conducive to lure building. For years he carved fish and painted them before actually getting into lure building.


----------



## Randy2354

Very nice blades brian...


----------



## BCSbaits

Few more older ones I did, I have to do some more glitters soon.


----------



## MadMac

Glitter perch like the third pic has been a good pattern this year around here. Very nice.


----------



## BCSbaits

Thanks for the compliments. Here are my latest baits, walleye and sucker pounders. This is the second sucker I made but the walleye is first of its kind.


----------



## vc1111

Nice looking gliders, Brian. Top shelf finishes too and I like the proportions where the tail and the body meet. Often builders will use a tail that is either too big or too small for the bait and it doesn't look as nice as it might otherwise.


----------



## All Eyes

BCS Baits- Those look fantastic!


----------



## SolarFall

hey dudes so i finally got my new perch swimbait done, well couple of them anyway for now. the colors on these were much more greener before i clearcoated them i don't know what happened with that but its not a huge catastrophe since these look pretty close to what the perch coloration on my near by lake tend to be most of the times. 
btw the action on these is really cool, very realistic so it suits the overall realistic look pretty nicely i think


----------



## BCSbaits

Thanks guys, Mikko sweet looking swim baits.


----------



## BCSbaits

Kevin Worral musky classic donation. Money perch glider.


----------



## All Eyes

Excellent work all around! Great stuff everyone!
Here is another small bait I am finishing up with a different paint scheme than I'm used to doing. Almost 3" long done in cedar.


----------



## vc1111

Love that last one, Brian. Those thinner gliders have the best action.

Eyes, you got the juice with that airbrush. That bait has classic lines. Wish you'd post more of them.

Last weekend, Larry and I hit the water again and managed to boat two on Flatshads. I picked up a smaller one on a 4 3/4 inch Flatshad in West 
Branch Albino and Larry took a fat and juicy 40 incher on a 5 1/2 inch Flatshad on good old Firetiger. 

Not a bad day. What was unusual was that things were dead until we started speed trolling...I'm talking about 5 mpg even though the water temps were in the 72 degree range. 

Didn't get out at all this weekend because of an important matter that needed attention, but I'm hoping to sneak an evening in this week sometime.

Been shooting the bow every night. I took the Mathews Switchback XT to Sharpshooters in PA and had it restrung. It is shooting perfect as long as I can get the shooter to do what he's suppose to do! I've been focusing on following through after the shot and it has been increasing my accuracy and tightening my groups quite a bit. Last year on the recommendation of Cutt Em Jack I switched to the Slick Trick broadheads and they do truly shoot the same as field points and I'm talking precisely the same point of impact. 

I love this time of year. Everything smells so good out there in the woods or on the water...the bean fields are enormous this year and the corn is tall. Hoping for a good deer season...

I've started a new hobby too..a new form of hunting. I'm decided to try my hand at hunting arrowheads. I've been reading as much as I can about it and it sound like fun. Actually you hunt for much more than just arrowheads. You can find a variety of tools that the early people used as well as spearheads and axe heads, etc. Finding even one arrowhead has always been on my list of things I'd love to do one day so I'm going to give it a go. I do know that you can't find them until you get out and start looking... 

I've only been out looking a couple of times, but its got me thinking about all the places I've been around my home turf where I'm might try. There is actually a guy locally, a friend that I went to high school with who teaches archeology in some form or other, who is also been collecting them locally. I'm hoping he'll give me a few ideas on where best to start. 

I'll put up some pics if I do any good in my search. Supposedly there is a flint quarry nearby that was frequented by the ancients. !% 

I'm planning on building a handful of baits before deer season too. Should be an interesting Autumn.


----------



## BCSbaits

Hey Vince,
Good luck with the arrowhead hunting. I'm an avid bow hunter also. I went in a different direction about two years ago. Went completely traditional, made my own longbow and arrows. Going to try flint napping obsidian heads this winter. It's opened a whole new door for me, I absolutely love it. I read a lot about hunting arrowheads and tools, no luck yet tho. I can post some pics of my bow on here if you don't mind? Thanks for the compliment on the glider.


----------



## vc1111

Brian, by all means, post your gear. I'd love to see how you make the arrowheads too.


----------



## vc1111

The musky fishing has really slowed down in Ohio. A few are being caught here and there, but its more like, well, musky fishing.


----------



## BaddFish

Vince- You can say that again...I was at the Leesville Tourney last weekend- 34 entrys...3 fish caught! We didn't even raise one.


----------



## vc1111

Baddfish, that's not good news about Pymatining. It certainly seems to be on the downhill slide as far as the muskies go. I know there are still fish being caught but the numbers haven't been very good for a while now. Hopefully it will get better

This year has certainly been different than 2012 on a lot of the waters we have have nearby. The fishing has been more "normal" at best and at times it's been downright tough. I started out well but it sort of faded pretty fast from the reports I'm getting from a lot of guys out there. 2012 on the other hand was nothing short of amazing in my opinion. I only wish I had been able to get out more last year. it hour for hour, it was arguably the finest musky fishing I'd seen in a long time.

The rain we've had this year has been a major factor. It kept the waters high and sometimes muddy for prolonged periods.


----------



## vc1111

Carved about ten baits the other day. A few will be for me and a few for customers. I'm hoping to try out a few new things with a couple of these baits before the season ends and the bow hunting starts. 

I carved a few from cedar without the allergic reactions I was experiencing this past winter. That was a relief. I wore a respirator, but I did that last winter too and still had a reaction almost every time. It's funny, when I first started using cedar years ago, it wasn't even an issue. It's as though the allergy developed over time.


----------



## MadMac

Not surprising concerning allergic reactions Vince. When I was a kid I could roll around in poison ivy if I wanted to. Now I get it if I look at it.


----------



## vc1111

Hit Milton for about a half day on Monday. Larry hooked a nice one but it came unhitched at the boat. Then it seemed the conditions changed and we couldn't get bit. Only one other musky guy out there all day, but there was no shortage of pleasure boats cruising the river. 

On another note, I just witnessed a video of rjbass pulling one of his Hey Cisco musky baits through the water while a camera recorded the excellent action. The bait is clipping along nicely until the action is rudely interrupted. I hope he posts that video for you guys to see.


----------



## rjbass

Here is the video that Vince was talking about...One of my "Hey Cisco" baits trolling about 4mph gets rocked!!!!



Notice the "hunting" action of the bait...


----------



## sonar

Everythings going along just fine,,,,then guess who shows up?? NICE vid. rj !! That's a heart stopper!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## vc1111

I loved that video; watched it a number of times. He blasted that Hey Cisco.


----------



## vc1111

I didn't get to fish today. Anybody get out? Do any good?


----------



## MadMac

I took a friend out to West Branch Sunday morning. We fished from 0500 until 1130. Wanted to get home in time to see the Browns game. Should have stayed at the lake. My friend Glyn got his new PB, a 40.5", running a Boss Shad. We had a nice rip on a Fatfinger's 4.75" Flatshad in WB Albino. The fish pulled six feet of line all in one pull and came off or let go. Then I boated a 38" on a Fatfinger's 5.5" Flatshad fire tiger. Glyn ended the morning with a 31 on the 4.75" Flatshad. First time I've had my boat out in three weeks so it was a really nice morning. Too bad the Clowns spoiled my afternoon. lol


----------



## vc1111

Attention all pleasure boaters:

Rumor has it that West Branch reservoir had an unexpected temperature drop overnight. The water temp is currently 5 degrees and although the sun may be shining today, pleasure boaters are cautioned to stay off the lake today to avoid having your skier or jet ski become suddenly and unexpectedly frozen in place.

That is all.


----------



## vc1111

West Branch was good to us yesterday.Larry went two for three. He lost the first one and it seemed to both of us like it was the biggest of the three, but it came unbuttoned about half way back to the boat.

The sky was beautiful all day. It looked like it had been painted by an artist. We saw a bald eagle while trolling the sunken hump near Goose Island too.

It may well be my last trip of the year. Between bow season sneaking up on us and how I've been working so much lately it will be tough to get out again, but I'd like to think we have another trip or two yet

I'll put up a picture of one of Larry's fish later on.


----------



## vc1111

Larry's muskie:


----------



## vc1111

The consensus of fishing conditions between Leesville and West Branch was pretty interesting. On Saturday we found the fish to be very scattered, meaning some were in the open water, some were on points, and some were suspended off the points. Bulldawg tells me the conditions were similar at Leesville and he added that a few we're caught shallow.

I'm sure there were fish moving in and out of the shallower weed beds at West 
Branch too, although we stayed on the trolling pattern after Larry hooked up twice within about ten minutes.

We trolled the east end from the Marina to the dam and back and marked almost nothing. Near Jay and Goose there were more bait balls and larger marks and then to the west under Rock Springs road bridge, they were actually thick. The problem is that I have zero confidence in that western area of the lake, having never caught a musky in over twenty years of trying that area. I've actually only even heard of a few caught over there and most of those were smaller.

At one point we hit the sunken islands near Goose for the second time and found them covered in bait and larger marks. Fifteen minutes later, the fish seemed to disappear...not a mark to be found on the sonar.

Maybe the moved up shallower for a few hours???

I'm sure the casting will be getting good in the next six weeks or so...when I think about it long enough it's very tempting.


----------



## vc1111

Hey Rod! someone saw the video of you lure getting smashed by a 
Muskie and posted it on Muskie Guys board.

I'm not the only one who thought that was cool stuff!


----------



## vc1111

I'm hearing some good reports about Piedmont and West Branch. I'm tempted to go to West Branch Saturday and bring along the bow, some camo and the climber...maybe enjoy the best of both worlds?


----------



## vc1111

The drying wheel is turning. One of the baits is a donation to our local Hog Hunt Hoedown, an annual gathering of dedicated, hard core musky people. 

I'm going to make an 8 1/2 inch Flatshad for their raffle.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Vince, I'm getting ready to start a bait for the hawg hunt hoedown myself. I can't make the event but always sounds like a great time!


----------



## vc1111

I would love.to imagine taking a nice buck early and then fishing into fall and winter for musky and steelhead, Marshall. Never seems to work that way though.


----------



## MadMac

If you guys don't have a deer by then you could maybe stop out for the dinner/get together after the tourney is over? Better yet get that deer soon and join the festivities. Some of us camp Friday and Saturday. We fish the tourney on Saturday and then fish all day Sunday if the weather is OK.


----------



## vc1111

I will be there if things work out, but the rut is such a magical crazy good time I doubt if I could bring myself to leave the woods before dark that day. Every year I'm sorry to miss that event. It always seems like such a good time but you do it all, I guess.


----------



## Piraaja

Looks like you guys are enjoying the gifts of autumn to the full over there 

Few lady bugs that I made for a customer. Been so busy with the day job lately that lure building has taken a back seat


----------



## sonar

Great color scheme P.!! I am partial to RED!!But those are SUPER,,& I think your "Customer" will be VERY pleased......... Nice job,,as usual!%!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

This is a new one made for walleye fishing but also thought it might make a good pike bait. It's a 4" floater made from cedar. I am looking forward to trying this one at night for the eyes.


----------



## vc1111

Piraaja, that is a cool pattern. Do the pike like it?
Eyes, keep em coming. Your progress is amazing.

I have a few going too. Mine wheel doth spin.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot Vince! Always look forward to seeing your latest work!

Piraaja-again, with the great paint and flawless finishes. Keep them coming!


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys its been some time since i posted here, anyhow better late than never right. cant think of anything deep to say about these so i guess i'll just let the pics do the talking.


----------



## buckzye11

Those are all awesome! but i really like the natural smallmouth, and the hot smallmouths. If you dont want to discuss it it's cool, but how much money can you get for a lure like that, with all the time and effort you put into them? I was looking at a Roman Made swimbait on a website for 400+ bucks that looks like a newbie did it compared to these beauts.
Nice work by everyone on this thread... i always wait a few weeks, then come back and enjoy the creations.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Mikko you have out done your self again great work man.


----------



## SolarFall

buckzye11 said:


> Those are all awesome! but i really like the natural smallmouth, and the hot smallmouths. If you dont want to discuss it it's cool, but how much money can you get for a lure like that, with all the time and effort you put into them? I was looking at a Roman Made swimbait on a website for 400+ bucks that looks like a newbie did it compared to these beauts.
> Nice work by everyone on this thread... i always wait a few weeks, then come back and enjoy the creations.


its hard to say exactly the amount cos i sell these on auctions on ebay so it changes from auction to auction, no one has been crazy enough to pay 400 for one yet haha


----------



## All Eyes

Mikko- your work blows my mind! Just unbelievable!!!


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work, Solar.


----------



## fishing_marshall

A few twitch n trolls I finished up










1st one of these I ever made. Works good and has an awesome sound to it on a slow retrieve.


----------



## muskyhound

Vince your work with the pearls is awesome ...
Mikko just don't know what to say just amazing...
Josh you have come a long way in a short time...
All Eyes you are doing great work for just starting off nice paint work...
I have been making baits for about 20 years now and I wish I had the eye you guys do...


----------



## sportinwood

Vince, was very happy to win your bait you donated to the Hoedown! I have seen about all the work you have posted on here but to really see it first hand you truly make some beautiful baits.


----------



## MadMac

Thanks for donating the Fatshad to our Hoedown Tournament Vince. I think Matt picked it with the second ticket drawn. First was a 8.5' Fenwick rod. I think I heard a little collective moan when Matt chose your lure or maybe it was coming from me. lol


----------



## vc1111

Fishing marshal those are all beautiful but I really like the look of that third one from the top.

Muskyhound, thanks for the kind words. And if you get a chance please post some of your work. I love seeing baits and I wish more guys would post them up here so we could look at them....especially some of the old timers that used to post here!

Sportinwood and Mad Mac, I'm glad the event went well and it was my pleasure to make a donation. That bait was a six inch Fatfingers Fatboy in Shattered Glass, which is a new method I just started this year.


----------



## MadMac

Sorry Vince. I couldn't remember if it was Fatboy or Fatshad.


----------



## muskyhound

hey Vince here are some I did about 15 years ago, 8 Inch baits, all through wired hand made....


----------



## muskyhound

These are 10 inch baits also made 15 years ago, I put a 5 inch shad bait and a 25 foot tape for referance, not very pretty but they have cought a lot of fish over the years...


----------



## MadMac

Never got a chance to see any of your baits Rick. They look great. Looks like you have a variety of models/sizes too.


----------



## muskyhound

Thanks Steve, the pics are not that good and the colors look washed out and brighter then they really are, I have made a lot of baits over the years not so much in the last few thow, I make walleye stick, shad and a bait like a reef runner, custombaitmaker and I do them together, I make all types of Muskie baits, I have a lathe and make a jointed style as well. Next I want to make some weighted jerks for Muskie fishing, my painting is ok but nothing like these guys are doing....


----------



## vc1111

Those are beautiful baits. I especially like the Firetiger in the second post. That is one clean custom bait! 

Most people don't appreciate how much goes into through-wiring a custom bait. 
Great wprk. Post more!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Muskyhound

Love your baits. especially the big ones 
When you thru-wire do you drill holes where the hook hangers go and loop the wire through to make the hook hangers, or router a channel down the middle and seal after?

Nice work

MS


----------



## muskyhound

Thans guys
m.s. I drill the body with an unflouted bone drill, all wire goes to the top of the bait and back down to each hook hanger, 1 continuous wire finish at the lip, I plow out a small chanel in the top of the bait before wire to be able to fill with epoxy mixed with cedar dust to make it sandable, I tried to drill and use figure 8s but most drills will walk to the side and now you have a piece of fire wood..


----------



## muskyslayer96

Thanks
What's an unfluted bone drill bit?

Just a steel rod instead of a bit? Interesting

MS


----------



## muskyhound

yes it looks like a steel rod that has a cutting point 4 sided


----------



## vc1111

Musky hound, can you post a picture of the bit you referred to? You've got me curious.

I'm finally getting caught up on a few things since I finished bow hunting. I started a few customer baits before the bow season started and I'm hoping to get them done before long. I'll try post a few pictures as they're completed.


----------



## muskyslayer96

I echo Vince's request on the pic of the bit. I have improved my thru-wire drilling a great deal but I still have my frustrations....last try I was 5 of 7 perfect and the other two were easy to salvage.......pretty good day for me.

MuskyHound...I took another look at your 8 and 10" trolling pics and man do I like them. Any chance you could elaborate on your build? What type of wood? How thick, it's hard to see from the pic but they look pretty beefy 1" stock...Love 'em

Vince can't wait to see your pics..I miss your posts, I hope you will have time to write a couple posts on building in general as I always found them incredibly helpful 

Finally hoping to get back into the swing of things after about 1.5 years off. I have about 25 blanks in various flavors cut and sealed and ready for the epoxy/paint shop. I too hope to have some things to post soon as X-mas is coming up quickly and I have a bout a dozen as gifts that NEED to get finished. I really miss being connected to the building scene and hope to make a return soon 

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving!

Best,

MS


----------



## vc1111

I kind of wondered why you weren't posting your work, Ms. I'll be watching for it!

I'll grab my camera and try to get some pics ready today. I'm planning on building several styles this winter. I'm thinking some Stogie Jerks would be fun. I haven't built those in a long time. I have a few other jerk bait styles I'm going to try too.

I'm also considering messing around with resin baits again, although I have a love/hate relationship with that process. I believe the baits can be as productive as wooden baits, but only in certain sizes and configurations.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, your Threadfin Shads (resin) are proven winners. I've caught many fish on the two you made for me. As a matter of fact, the two largest fish I've caught in the last two years have been on the WB Albino Threadfin Shad. That really fat Black Friday fish from last year and a 47.5" from late summer/early fall same year.


----------



## muskyhound

Sorry guys when a get time I will get in the basement and try to get a pic of the bit with my iPhone don't own a good camera, in the middle of insulating the garage ceiling to get ready to dry wall it.

I use cedar on all my baits, the ten inch ones I start with rough sawn which is a true 2x4 and start there, they are 1 1/2 inches thick when done, I rough cut them with a band saw and shape them from there by hand with a 1 inch plane and a wood rasp, once shaped I drill the bait hook hangers and where the wire comes out of the body to the lip all meeting at the top of the bait and using a dremmel cut a grove in the top of the body for the wire to lay in, I make a loop wrapped several times in the wire for the tail hook and then pull it threw the body to the top and then down to the center hook hanger hole and out the bottom then Bach up threw the same hole to form the hook hanger and so on to the front hanger then finish out to the lip, all one continues wire, then fill the top of the bait with epoxy mixed with cedar dust from band saw, and fill the hook hangers with epoxy, I paint and coat the bait before I put the lip in then I finish the wire threw the lip wrapping the wire under the lip locking the wire so it can't be pulled back threw the lip, I am not drilling the body from front to back with this bit it will still walk and cedar doesn't burn well in my wood stove. I can form the bodies in about and hour, total time in each bait prob start to finish prob about 2 hours time, all the hand work is hard on my hands these day and they cramp up so I am glad I don't make these anymore, but I have 2 dozen bodies ready for wire and or paint, the penzy bodies are the hardest to make because of the angles. 

Ps I haven't used the bone drill in a wile hope I can find it in the mess down there...


----------



## vc1111

Muskyhound, I'm know what you mean about the stress on your hands from carving and shaping. Most people don't know how much work it takes to hand carve baits in even smaller quantities.

Steve, I'm glad you mentioned the Threadfins. I just kind of got away from building them. I still have the mold though. I'm going to try new materials for them this time around. The way I was doing it before was not really much faster than carving if you take into account all the separate steps involved in prepping a resin bait for paint. But by all accounts those were productive baits so I may roll those out again. 

I'd really like to build a mold for the 4 3/4 inch Flatshad. Those are putting decent numbers of fish in the boats in the early season on West Branch and they are a staple at Milton. I'm going to experiment with one size smaller in 2014. I messed around a bit with it this year, but I actually went just a bit too small. This year I'll try to hit the sweet spot in between. The weighting for them is the key and it's little tricky.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, I just mentioned the 4.75" on a thread at Guy's site on early spring. Let me know if you need any help testing. I should be on the lake with a vengeance next year. I only had my boat out about 10 times last year and no camping. 

The Threadfins I have are both really productive. The Ambertiger is killer especially in low light bumping the bottom on an edge and the WB Albino seems to excel in open water for Big fish. I love them both.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. I'm hoping to fish earlier in 2014 on both 
West Branch and Milton.

Last night I began carving a bit. I knocked out two 4 3/4 in Flatshads using some the rare cedar I was able to get my hands on earlier this year. I wore a respirator the whole time and woke up this morning with no sinus issues. I think taking a shower immediately after finishing the carving also helped. 

That dust just devastates my sinuses. Some types of cedar are worse than others. It seems like the better the wood is for baits, the worse it is for my nose!

I'm also going to make a Creeper top water bait for the first time in the weeks to come. I've never built one and I've always wanted to try my hand with that style. Etch A Sketch makes the best creepers and I may have to hit him up for some tips on wing placement.


----------



## vc1111

Finally got some time to take some pictures.

(Boy is Photobucket a chore to use now.)

This is a bait I started in 2010 and sort of set aside for a long. time. 










More to follow.


----------



## vc1111

This is about a 9 inch bait. I tried a few new things with the eyes.

I used Mayan gold pearl on the belly with a standard sized scale.


----------



## vc1111

There are a few in my latest batch that I may keep for my box. This is one of them. Although it's rather simple, I think it may do well at Leesville.

















I carved this one from a batch of yard arm cedar I acquired a few years ago. I treasure the wood for its properties in the water. It's particularly hard for cedar and the baits are really lively, but the stuff just rips up my sinuses when I carve it. I used micro scales on the sides and shot the belly in an even smaller scale pattern with a soft white pearl. I'm going to keep this one. Can't wait for a chance to get it wet at West Branch.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Wow Vince....great to see you posting your work again...I sure missed it.

Love all the baits but especially the orange perch you carved from the yard chair cedar...wow..how do you get that cool metallic orange look on the shoulders? Is that paint or foil?

Stunning work Vince!

Best,

MS


----------



## MadMac

That orange belly gold perch looks interesting Vince. Orange seems to really contrast with gold in my mind as far as conditions that you might choose those colors if you know what I'm getting at. Just strikes some curiosity in me somewhere. That orange tiger will get marked up quick at WB. Any time but especially early or late light conditions. Beautiful work. I hope you post a lot of pics this winter. It helps get me through. lol


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, guys. I have a few minutes so let me post another that I did. This black- faced Firetiger has been producing some nice fish:


----------



## vc1111

This is a 6 inch bait.


----------



## vc1111

This is a jerk bait which is about 6 inches long. Carved from cedar.


----------



## Pikopath

AAfter 1,5 year Im back at it aswell. I was acutally thinking about literally fire up the airbrush 








Some of these are actually from 2011, around when I lost the inspiration to make any baits. But now with a new house with a garage and hobby room inside, Im motivated again.

Michael


----------



## sonar

MORE AWESOME BAITS!! VC & Piko!! Vince,,I'm ALWAYS into the eyes you pay SO much attention to...!% & Michael,,It is great to see you back at it also,,as always!! Great offsetting blend of your color changes & accents!% I have a feeling I will get started on my attempts to color/paint & coat some of my blade baits,,after the Holidays,,I have had LOTS of ideas I have picked up here along the way,,THANKS to the Masters that are on this page,,I thank ALL of you Artists,,for your generous amount of sharing!! (I have 23 days 'til RETIRED!!)  ANXIOUS!!!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

VC- Ditto what Sonar said. The eyes on your baits are just awesome. Great close up shots. Here is a newer bait of mine with reptile eyes that look pretty menacing. 
I bought these on E-Bay a while back and love the way they look on some baits. 

Piko- Beautiful work!!! Hope you start cranking them out again! Keep them coming


----------



## sonar

Nice one John,,Your Stenciling ,,Gill plate,look to be 3-dimensional,, even on a flat screen..... NICE!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Sonar! Here is another shot after it was finished. Again showing off my amazing photography skills using my I-phone.


----------



## spinnerbayt

The weather here in WV was terrible over the weekend so I spent some time in the shop playing around with some baits. Tried out some new material and toying with paint schemes. With all the flooding and my pool is frozen I haven't water tested yet but I have high hopes. Here is a short video of what I came up with.

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/spinnerbayt/media/20131208_211323_zps5eb8ef5c.mp4.html


----------



## Pikopath

Thx guys. Ive been lurking here and other forums, to keep the spark alive. Very inspirational this whole thread. I will be making more baits again, I also make softbaits. Next project is to pour the tails for these baits. Ive also gotten me self a lathe, but I havent turned to many lures yet, but its something new 

Michael


----------



## Pikopath

Inbetween my regulars, I do some odds and ends. With the lathe I can also make round style baits, Im a total noob on weghing a WTD topwater, but its all trial and error...right? 
I love making crankbaits, unfortunately I havent found a good wood, for now I make them from Yellow poplar, which acts like a sponge, when teeth gets throug the clearcoat...I know which woods you use, but I cant seem to get a hold of them here...









And my first 100% topwater 








It floats, so its a topwater, I have no idea on how it runs 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Sonar and Eyes. Eyes, that last bait is beautifully blended. Those are colors that work well off each other.

Michael, good to see you posting again!!!


----------



## vc1111

I'm out of plumbers putty. I'm always out of one thing or another!


----------



## SolarFall

Alright guys i have finally something to show you guys, say hello to my new roach swimbait (18cm) and jumbo six sax slayer(16.5) jerkbait. decided to go with the natural look like i always seem to but im sure i'll make some more psychedelic ones in the future too.


----------



## 63foxtrot

Great work you guys. I wish i had the time to learn about this crafty work you guys are doing. But! I'll just be the tryer guy on em. If I ever deside to start a new hobbie. Lol I think my wife would go nuts on me lol. Na she wont. I'll be pumping you guys for infoe. Starting from scrach. Looking @ your work keeps me thinking and dreaming. Great work guys.


----------



## vc1111

Solar,nice work. I love the tails you made.

63, you can come right back to this thread and ask any questions you have. The guys that hang out here are very helpful and I would be glad to help you also.

You'll have a blast!


----------



## 63foxtrot

Thx Vc I'll remmber that when I'm ready to fire it up. have a nice holla day


----------



## 63foxtrot

''Yeah'' Your right Mac. that perch looks goood


----------



## Pikopath

vc1111 said:


> I'm out of plumbers putty. I'm always out of one thing or another!


Hehe is that all?
When I dug my stuff out again, 70% of my paint was f***ed up, Im out of eyes (dont bother to mak myself) Im out of blanks AND wood... I do have epoxy putty tho 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Oh, it doesn't end at plumbers putty, Michael.

I also need Devcon 2 ton epoxy in bulk, a gallon of EX74 epoxy, and a bunch of paint.


----------



## muskyhound

Very very nice guys...


----------



## vc1111

All week I've been trying to get down to the basement but just too much to do for now.

I have in mind a lipless crank bait I'd like to try to make.


----------



## muskyhound

same here, insolating the garage, half done, van drops a lifter and the holidays comming, work getting in the way, prob get in the in the basement in january...


----------



## fishing_marshall

Some mini marshads


----------



## sonar

REAL NICE work f.m.!! The gold finish,,is pure "retro" exact!! I can't put my finger on it,,but it takes me way back,,looking at it..It,,to me,, has that early Pikey Minnow style to it?? I like it!! On a Personal note: My Bro-N-Law stopped up,,from N.C. for the past 4 days,,before going "Home",,Pittsburgh,,for his Family,,(He was married to my Wife's Sister & VERY BEST FRIEND,,that passed from Carcinoid CancerG.D.it!!!!).. & She was a MOST TALENTED ARTIST/PERSON!!!!!...... I now have her Air brush Equipment...........& STILL miss Her......... & I hope to be able to use them in the manner of what they have been accustomed to.. So I have pledged,, to try & make her proud of my attempts at using them,, at a DRASTICALLY-LESSER,,of the level than what these tools are used to be asked to do............. R.I.P. Joanie Kuehnling Frederick1951-2011..Loved & Missed.... ----->>>>>sonar


----------



## 63foxtrot

Nice looking pant jobs. Nice work


----------



## vc1111

Nice batch, fishing Marshall. What are they carved from?

They look like they would run very well at high speed and they look like they could easily be used for casting also. The ability to do both is usually a great virtue in a bait.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Thanks guys. That gold colored one is my saugeye pattern. They are made from cedar. You're right they do troll well at speed and I like twitching them on weed edges. I have one more batch of them to get done. I'm setting up at the Ohio Muskie show and the butler show this year.


----------



## vc1111

That's great. I'll look forward to hanging out with you a bit at Butler.


----------



## redheaded

Hi everyone. Just thought I would post a picture of the first batch of ice fishing jigs for the 2014 season. I was wondering if anyone here ice fishes and do you make your own lures and jigs?


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice work Marshall! They all look great!

And just WOW Redheaded! I've never wanted to go sit on a cold bucket more in my life! Those came out excellent!


----------



## vc1111

Those are beautiful, redheaded. I bet those would be really great for walleye on the ice at The Bay Of Quinte.


----------



## vc1111

Once again, my brother Steve Chaszeyka, was called upon for a special project. This time the his work will be featured in the coming 2014 Winter Olympic Games.

In what was a very special project, he was commissioned to create some of the athletes uniform graphics for the internationally known company "Under Armour." He was also asked to pin stripe the Olympic bobsled.

Under Armour sought him out after seeing his work on the internet.

I am very proud of him and his work.

Click on the links. 

http://sneakerreport.com/gear/armour-breaks-new-ground-unveils-game-changing-olympic-uniforms/



http://cdn.sneakerreport.com/assets/2013/11/ua-olympic-10-copy.jpg

http://cdn.sneakerreport.com/assets/2013/11/ua-olypics-01.jpg

http://cdn.sneakerreport.com/assets/2013/11/ua-olympic-09-copy.jpg

This one has a shot of the bobsled:
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/11/see-the-sleek-uniform-lolo-jones-will-wear-at-the-sochi-olympics/


----------



## Rowhunter

Wow Vince! What an honor for Steve to be asked to lend his talent to this project. Very impressive work as well, I like the fact that it is subtle, tastefull.

Douglas


----------



## All Eyes

Wow! Your brother has my dream job! I am always practicing with my air brush and would love to get into doing some high end graphics like his. The few pics that you have posted in the past are incredible! That's awesome that his work opened up such a great opportunity like that. Thanks for sharing and tell him congrats for me! I'd love to see some more of his work.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Well it's official now, I'm addicted to this lure making hobby now! I just went out to Dick Blick this evening and spent $75 on Createx paints. I almost bought another Iwatta airbrush too, but thank god the girls at the counter was too busy to unlock the cabinet!!! That saved me $250! Like I need another airbrush I own 4 of them as it is. 

Now all I need to do is make some masking stencils for tiger stripes, gills, and anything else that would look cool on them. Anyone got any that they would want to share with me? I'm also looking for some more lure stencils that are proven winners. I would appreciate any and all help in this department.

Oh, and by the way my order from Lure Parts Online came today too. There was another $30 for screw eyes, hooks, 3D eyes, spit rings, and lexan lips.

Man this hobby is more addictive than smoking!!! LOL


----------



## sonar

That is GREAT VC!! His talent will now be seen Globally!! GOOD for HIM!! I would be so VERY proud too!! That is an awesome Honor!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Many Eyes

Here are some new baits I have been working on. Top 2 are my 1st muskie lures. Others will be for walleye on the big water!! All 3 designs are my own creations. Will post more pics on my own thread. I still have 6 more to put paint on.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Many Eyes said:


> Here are some new baits I have been working on. Top 2 are my 1st muskie lures. Others will be for walleye on the big water!! All 3 designs are my own creations. Will post more pics on my own thread. I still have 6 more to put paint on.


All I can say is WOW!!! You sir have some great looking lures and some great talent in the airbrush department!
I love the second one down with the flames. I don't know how well that paint scheme will do catching fish (I don't think muskie have ever seen a burning fish?) I have though! My ex wife couldn't cook for sh*t!!! 

I just hope mine turn out half as good as yours do!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks a lot, you guys. I can't wait to see the Olympics now even though I'm not a huge fan. I'm going to record some of it for him and his family. He's talking about out other projects they may want him for too. They told him with a big smile, "We're not through with you!"

ManyEyes, those are just first class baits. If you want to go musky fishing this year and give them a try let me know. You can jump in the boat with Larry and me.( I'll protect you when he offers you some of his coffee. See, it's not really coffee, it more like Instant Death.) We're going to Lake Milton about mid to early season this year, if you're interested. 

Slab, you're well on your way to a session of Lure Makers Anonymous! 

What colors did you purchase?


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks slab! A little practice and you will do great. If I can do it, anybody can!! 

Vince. That would be great. I would love to go musky fishing with you guys!! Just let me know when you have a open set and Im there!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## SlabSlayR

I bought:

Pearls:
Blue
Green
Silver
Purple
White
Lime

Opaque:
Black
White
Red
Yellow
Green
Blue
Orange
Purple

Fluorescent:
Green
Yellow
Orange

I was looking at the translucent colors too, but wasn't sure how well they would look on the lures.


----------



## vc1111

You've got a nice selection to start your work, Nathan. 

Your experience with automotive paints will translate well. You'll probably like the way the paint behaves if you thin it a bit. And you've probably already read about "heat setting" the Createx between coats. I used a heat gun. Some guys use a hair dryer to heat set.

The pearls are a favorite of mine. You can try mixing the pearls for certain effects too. Any of the colors can be mixed together to a certain extent. 

You can also try the pearls under different base coats to get different effects from it.


----------



## SlabSlayR

I also have a lot of different colors of pearl powders too. I used to mix them with the lacquers. I'll probably go out this weekend and grab a few more bottles of paint that I forgot to grab Saturday night.


----------



## MadMac

Wow Vince. That's really a feather in Steve's cap and an honor. And they are very well done I might add. He should put The Joker on the bobsled.


----------



## vc1111

Nathan, if you've got powders too, you're golden!

Thanks, Steve. I think the Joker would be cool on the bobsled too!

Here's a picture of the rattles I'm making for this bait out of the handle of an acid brush.

I still need to make two more end caps out of the sheet metal, but the sleeves that go inside the bait are made from slices of the handle of an old used acid brush. 

I tested it as best I could with a couple bb's inside each rattle and it sounds okay. All rattles seemed to get muffled a bit by being encapsulated in wood, paint, and epoxy though.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Vince that's a sweet idea for rattles!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Slabslayr 
Sounds like you're well on your way too the madness...look forward to seeing your finished work.
Vince,
I've done similar rattle chambers using an empty Pabst can .....I found that if you use a single larger bearing and seal ends with plumbers putty you actually can amplify the rattle quite a bit. Here is a little video I made awhile back.....the process I followed was based on a post on another site made by DOH
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxByGRvHRsU[/ame]
Many Eyes 
Great looking lures 

I hope everybody is off to a good start in the new year!

Best,
MS


----------



## vc1111

Ms, I've done them in the past using epoxy putty to seal the ends, but I figured the tin on the ends would be louder than the putty although I'll still need to cover the metal with epoxy putty before sealing a third time and painting, etc.

By the MS, let's see some of you work. I know you've been working on something!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Vince,

Believe me I wish I had some more finished and ready for posting...my little princess has has a sinus infection for 3+ weeks so sleep has been a premium as of late. I do have around five almost ready for hardware and another 20 or so blanked out and in different stages...so hoping to have a productive month.
I've been spending a fair amount of time trying to build some jigs to make the building process easier and more reproducable ....not being a wood worker it is not very intuative for me 
On that note I would love to see peoples homemade building jig ideas (probably should be a separate post).
I've also been spending a fair amount of time on making some more permanent stencils for the patterns I like and use a lot.
I got a little off track.....I also seal the ends with metal and then putty over that...here is a more detailed look from an earlier post on this site.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=223877

Best
MS


----------



## SlabSlayR

MuskySlayer, Thanks for the great tip. I will have to try out that one.


----------



## SolarFall

here is some recent glide baits that i did


----------



## SlabSlayR

Solar all I can say is WOW!!! How do you get such realistic looking lures? Those lures are amazing!!! I would love to give some of them try sometime!


----------



## SolarFall

SlabSlayR said:


> Solar all I can say is WOW!!! How do you get such realistic looking lures? Those lures are amazing!!! I would love to give some of them try sometime!


by having divine painting and carving skills i guess haha 
I have bunch of tutorials on my youtube channel if your interested in some of the techniques i use, I don't tend to keep any of them as a secret.


----------



## SlabSlayR

What's the address of your YouTube channel?


----------



## SolarFall

SlabSlayR said:


> What's the address of your YouTube channel?


its down there in my signature

V V V V V V V V V


----------



## SlabSlayR

SolarFall said:


> its down there in my signature
> 
> V V V V V V V V V


I'll have to pull it up on the laptop cause I can't see it on my IPhone.


----------



## SolarFall

SlabSlayR said:


> I'll have to pull it up on the laptop cause I can't see it on my IPhone.


browsing a fishing forum on a phone, man that's just wrong lol 
anyway to save you up some time here is the link to my channel, most of my vids don't work on mobile devices tho so if you want to be able to view all of them your going to have to do it the old fashioned way with a computer https://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits


----------



## SlabSlayR

It's called being dedicated to OGF! I use my phone while I'm at work to keep informed on what's going on and to pass the time! Lol


----------



## All Eyes

Mikko- You never cease to amaze me. The bottom one (with black stripes) in your latest pic is incredible. That paint job really looks awesome!


----------



## SlabSlayR

SolarFall said:


> browsing a fishing forum on a phone, man that's just wrong lol
> anyway to save you up some time here is the link to my channel, most of my vids don't work on mobile devices tho so if you want to be able to view all of them your going to have to do it the old fashioned way with a computer https://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits


I checked out your videos last night you have some great tips on there, I learned quite a bit. Thanks for making the How To Videos and keep them coming.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those glide baits look great!


----------



## bowhunter29

Mikko's stuff looks better in person. I've been fortunate enough to grab 3 of his gliders. The action of them is as good as the paint!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

I'm liking the bottom bait also. Great work!


----------



## vc1111

I have 21 baits carved and double sealed...and a snoot full of cedar sawdust.

If I can get a warm day here I may be able to shoot some base coats.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Hey fellas,

Been too busy plowing snow and trying not to freeze to death to get much done in the shop lately. Did manage to finish this little guy....a smaller version of my flaptail with some small modifications.
I moved the line-tie up from under the chin and shortened up the length a little (had to due to a malfunction)....I really like how it turned out the shorter length (same hardware wt.) and moving the line tie up caused it to run a little lower in the water column and really get some commotion going with the flaptail. All in all it's 5.5 inches long and weighs in at just over 2.5 oz. Oh yeah and I'm still working on the custom eyes 

I hope everybody is off to a good start with the winter building....Best,

MS


Happy Birthday Pops.....R.I.P


----------



## SolarFall

thats a great looking topwater bait MS

here's something new from me too, decided to paint some more of those glide baits that i posted recently here.


----------



## Many Eyes

I have a question. Witch type of cedar do you guys use red cedar or brown cedar? Thanks! 

MS, Those look great!! 

SolarFall, Your work is amazing!


----------



## Many Eyes

My 1st attempt at a real image lure.


----------



## vc1111

I love seeing the work posted here. That is all fine work on this page!


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> I love seeing the work posted here. That is all fine work on this page!


I agree. Totally amazing work.


----------



## vc1111

Well, the body count is up to about 31. I carved and molded a total of 16 last Sunday.

I was carving some from poplar, which doesn't usually bother my sinuses, but as a precaution, I put on my respirator anyway. As soon as I put it on, I could smell some cedar dust in it from the last time I carved a batch. That little whiff of cedar dust was all it took...my sinuses were inflamed and my nose was running and my head congested all weak as a result. It's funny because when I first started using cedar years ago, it didn't bother me at all. Now just a shot of the dust and my nose is toast!

But it doesn't matter that much. I love cedar baits enough that it's worth the risk and the respirator usually prevents such problems.

I molded a small batch from resin again. I made them in the Threadfin Shad pattern, which caught a lot of fish for me and number of customers. I still have a love-hate relationship with working with resin. But I love how easily you can machine that stuff. I'll put up some pics in the next few days.


----------



## SolarFall

thanks for the last comments guys here is another one of my winter projects, i decided to convert my perch swimbait to a swimmer type of bait that sort of glides in the water like a jerkbait but has a much wider range of motion well in theory anyways the lakes are frozen here so i cant test thing out until spring. 
anyway personally i absolutely love the paint job i did on this one haha and you know me i don't say that often. 
of and also if someone wants to know how i painted this you can check out my video about that from the tubes 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws4-o3iiryk&list=UUOsRLKIV86UnjmzfBcchekg&feature=c4-overview[/ame]


----------



## SlabSlayR

Many Eyes said:


> I have a question. Witch type of cedar do you guys use red cedar or brown cedar? Thanks!
> 
> MS, Those look great!!
> 
> SolarFall, Your work is amazing!


I use red cedar for most of my baits.


----------



## spinnerbayt

First ones for 2014. These are going in my box. Well... My 15 year old daughter had me paint the pink one. She said she wanted pink with sparkles. She loves it.


----------



## vc1111

Good stuff Spinnerbayt. Let us know how you down the pink one. That is a hue that I'm going to experiment with a bit this year too.


----------



## vc1111

It's been a loooooong time since I built any of these (Fatfingers Threadfin Shad), but I'm going to knock out a few for 2014 just for fun. This one was the first one I made in 2008. If I recall correctly, I gave it to Luredaddy and he scored a few muskies with it at West Branch in the open water.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a shot of the lip that worked the best on the Threadfin Shad. I hope I can dig up the jig I made to bend the lips for this model.

Madmac tells me he has had success with this model by bottom bouncing it off the bottom of the points at West Branch. I may give that a try too, Steve. I have to say though, it always make me nervous doing that at West Branch because of all the stumps that seem to lace the bottom of that lake.

I have about a half dozen or so of these already molded and on my bench. Just waiting for them to finish curing before I prep them for paint.

I'd love to be doing some painting right now too, but with these temps, the shop cools down pretty fast despite the heavy insulation it has.


----------



## Many Eyes

Do you cold bend them lips? There are some lip stiles I want to try, but didn't know the best way to bend them. Thanks


----------



## fishing_marshall

Spinnerbayt, those should get bit for sure.


----------



## All Eyes

Spinnerbayt- very nice stuff! 

Vince- Always enjoy seeing your work. LOVE your threadfin shads! What's the advantage of a bent lip as apposed to a straight one at the angle you want?


----------



## spinnerbayt

Thanks guys! Here's a few more. Last one is a short video. A pic just wouldn't work for that one.


----------



## Many Eyes

Spinnerbyt- those are some great looking lures!!


----------



## All Eyes

After making smaller baits for a while now, I think it's time I made a larger one for musky. I have a bad/good feeling that it's going to lead me to start fishing for them. I've always wanted to but never invested in the gear to go out and target them. This chunk of poplar has been sitting next to my saw for a while now just staring at me so I picked it up and started sketching. Not a huge bait, (8") but thought it would be a good place to start. Just not sure if I want to make a glider or crankbait. May need Vince to take it for a test run for me when the water gets softer.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes...

"Build it and we will go!"

We'll test it in my boat when the season is right.


----------



## vc1111

The bent lip does two things...
It puts the lip angle forward of the bait, which changes the pivot point and it allows you to tweak the angle from one bait to the next.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes...
> 
> "Build it and we will go!"
> 
> Okay but if ghosts start walking out of the cat tails I'm gone.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Great stuff guys....
Vince always love your stuff, the attention to detail is stunning!
AllEyes...careful with that musky stuff...you may really enjoy it and then that may be the only thing you dream about ...ask me how I know!
Spinnerbayt- diggin your work...nice stuff

Finally got a chance to sling some paint.....took for ever for me to cut a new stencil for my mayhem pattern (old one got jacked).
So I painted up a couple...need a couple coats of clear and a little more detail work and they'll be teeth ready...also have about 25 or so in different stages but slowly getting there. I attached a pic of the Orange Mayhem finished proto that I let one of my buddies walk off with...regretting that move 
Happy building,
Best,
MS


----------



## sonar

AWESOME patterns M.S.!! You ALWAYS come up with MOST interesting color combo's & pattern styles!! I like very much how you compliment each color... With one another ... More Great work!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

Wow! That top bait is a knockout MS! I have never seen gold and orange pulled together that well. Good stuff!


----------



## vc1111

Who's going to Cranberry this weekend for the musky show?

Once again it will be too cold to paint so I'm hoping to get out and hang out at the show with Cut Em and a few of the guys. I may even drag Larry out of his winter slumber for the day.


----------



## vc1111

Well, made it to the Musky Show in Cranberry over the weekend. It was a lot of fun and great way to take a break from the routine that seems to set in when we go through these prolonged periods of sub-freezing weather.

Larry joined me for this trip and we met up with an old friend we went to school with. Our friend just bought a new musky boat and moved up near Pymatuning. We may join him this year to try to shake up one of the pigs that always seems to show up in early April on that lake...that is, if we have ice out by then!

Also got to spend some time with Cutt Em Jack. It's getting to be a tradition meeting him at the "Butler Show" every year. (A lot of guys are still referring to it as the Butler Show, even though it was held in Cranberry, PA this year.

Got to say hello to Paul Fec of Hammer Lures. He had beautiful display of baits and I enjoyed seeing the variety of patterns he puts together. 

Also talked to Josh Marshall of Marshall Custom Tackle. He had an entire rack of baits and showed me one of his vertical jigging baits. It was his own design and I could pretty much "feel" how it would behave in the water as I held it in my hand. It was a great looking bait too. The entire idea if vertical jigging for muskies is pretty much part of the last frontier in building. I spent a lot time trying to study and perfect the art of vertical jigging spoons and blades for walleye and I would love to know what could be done for the King Of Beasts in the realm of freshwater. Josh is one of the few who have taken a shot at that configuration. I may take a shot at that build myself later this year.

The boys from Boss Shad were there again this year. They should be darn proud of the work they've put in over the last few years. The Boss Shad has quickly become a favorite among many of the Muskie chasers around here and for good reason...they consistently put fish in the boat! 

I'm always interested in the Red October baits whenever I see them at the shows. These are a GIANT tube bait and just the idea of heaving a humongous tube bait for muskies is an intriguing idea. I bought one last year, but haven't tried it yet. They have a variety of colors too, along with a few that have curly tails instead of the normal tentacles.

But for me, at least, the highlight of the show was Fat A.Z. Musky Products. Andy, the owner, hails out of Edinboro, PA. He's designed a bait that I loved the first time I saw it. It's a jerk bait called "The Raptor." The first time I saw it was on another board and the moment I looked at it, I thought to myself, "He really nailed it with that design." 

The bait has gracious curves, a narrowed, thinned-down belly, and a hollowed-out throat area. It just looks perfect for casting for the musky jerk bait bite. As soon as I stepped up to his booth I could help but pick one up to see how it felt...and it felt perfectly balanced.

His baits were all nice and there was an outstanding selection. I tried to get some pictures, but for so me reason, my phone camera would NOT focus, and I had forgotten my digital camera (still a bit ticked at myself for that). 

So, I'm thinking I'm going to ask Andy to come aboard and feature some of his baits here so we can get a good look at the and share a few thoughts and ideas with him. I think you guys will like them too. It should be fun and interesting.


----------



## vc1111

Good news! Andy has agreed come aboard to post some pictures for us and discuss how he designs and builds his stuff.


----------



## All Eyes

Sounds great Vince! I'm always up for seeing new baits and different styles. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Anzomcik

Vince really gave myself a great introduction, 

Hello everyone I am Andy. I am not new to the OGF forum, just new to this section. This post I am talking showing the Raptor jerk bait, I will in future posts talk about my soft plastic swimbaits baits and WTD glider I make.

Last Saturday Vince walked up to myself, grabbed an 8" Raptor and just started talking about the design and spelling out the reasons why the bait works as good as it does. Just listening to him point out the feature, I could tell this guy knew a think or two about baits. It was after talking with him a few minutes I was able to piece it together who he was. That&#8217;s how I meet Vince

How the Raptor got its start was a friend of mine and local musky guide, Todd Young, were talking about baits. I asked Todd "What would your ideal bait be?" He said a chop style jerk bait, and listed what qualities he would like to see in the bait. Easy to work, gets deep (relative to other styles of jerk baits out there), stays deep (meaning not float up fast, leaving it in the fishes strike zone), 3 hooks, about 8inches long with a small but visible profile (better hooking ratio with big hooks combined small bait bodies)

Todd guides on Chautauqua lake in NY and fishes a lot of deep weed edges 8-12&#8217; deep. Many of his clients want to get muskies by casting, this presented a problem, not everyone off the street can work musky plugs as they should be worked. Most jerk baits out there require a good degree of work to get the bait down, and most of them float up very fast. He needed a bait that a first time musky angler can use, and get his clients fish.

So the seed was planted, and a challenge put in front of me.

The first raptor was made from a piece of wood that broke off of a pallet from where I work. This first style of the raptor was a &#8220;shoot from the hip&#8220; creation, it dove but not deep. Being wood it floated fast. I had a decent profile to get the dive correct, but to counter the fast float I added weight, that lead to stability problems. I knew I needed more than one of these baits at this stage to try different things, so I molded it.

The urethane raptor, did better, but was to big of profile for Todd&#8217;s liking. So I took it to the sander, and streamlined it. Keeping the arching back, the hollowed out throat, wide top of its back (this helps keep the bait stable because the widest part wants to float to the top first). I narrowed the belly to aid in the stability, the narrow belly with the hooks hanging gives great stability (because the narrow belly has the least amount of force for wanting to float up first, and it has the most weight holding the belly down with the hooks hanging there). This and the wide flat top of its back keep the raptor stable in the water, the arching back gets the Raptor down.

That design worked well for everything but staying deep, and for that I had to make a mold that I could make many blanks out of, because I knew I was in for a lot of trial and error and I needed consistency and the mold I had wouldn&#8217;t cut it. So I drew the raptor in my CADD system, making it a 3d model. Which I took it to work (I work in a tool and fab. shop) and cut a mold out of aluminum.

Now I have a very consistent bait shape, and went to work with getting the bait to stay down. It took some work but we got the combination of hook placement, tie point placement and weight to fulfill Todd&#8217;s ideal bait. Here is a short video of this bait underwater &#8220;staying down&#8221; Click on the image to have it play.


Here are some close ups of the shape of the Raptor





It was because of the Raptor I had to learn how to paint with an airbrush (instead of spray paint cans I had used in the past). I started out with a lot of COM art paint (from iwata) good paint probably the nicest spraying paint I have used to date. As I got more involved in painting I brought in some createx, then wicked, and then auto air, finally I am slowly making the switch to automotive paint. Alot of trial and error when playing with paint, at times its over whelming the options you have.

I am finding automotive paint to be easy to work with, very consistent and can make just about any color all at my local auto part store. I have installed a large vented spray system and wear a respirator while using, which is the biggest down fall with automotive IMO.

My top coat has evolved from 2 coats of auto clear to now a multiple product of clear coat, all I can say about that is its an epoxy final coat (not etex). The top coat has proven to be great looking and very durable as it needs to be with the amount of abuse a musky jerk bait sees (hook rash, smashing into things, muskies and pike biting them).

If anyone has questions I will gladly answer then on the building process or painting (except for what I am using for clear coat, I had to swear to secrecy on that one, sorry)

A picture of Todd Young with his biggest Chautauqua Lake casting musky, caught on The Raptor.


Thank you


----------



## All Eyes

Wow! Awesome looking baits and great post! Thanks and welcome!


----------



## crittergitter

Anzomcik said:


> If anyone has questions I will gladly answer then on the building process or painting (except for what I am using for clear coat, I had to swear to secrecy on that one, sorry)
> 
> Thank you


Just one........where can I buy it in all of my favorite colors?


----------



## vc1111

That fish is a beauty. 

Andy what type of resin are you using and what type of micro balloons? The video you posted is amazing. Those baits run deep and have some great hang time! It looks like you could work them a number of different ways and they would stay deep.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys though i would add some pics of my recent baits to here too so enjoy the pics i guess


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful, solar. Love that smallmouth.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Solar fall those are just incredible! Good talking to you at butler Vince, when I get a chance I will post some vertical jigging baits. I never made it around to check out those raptor jerk baits, but they look nice!


----------



## vc1111

Marshall, I was going to email you and ask you to post a bunch of your baits. Please make sure to post your jigging baits and talk about the process of.the build.


----------



## rjbass

Solarfall, your baits are amazing, really nice!! You never cease to amaze me.

Andy, welcome aboard, and I like your bait alot. Love the shape and would like to see them in action.

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96

Great stuff fellas,
Solar......you keep pumping out such beautiful and inspiring lures, love seeing your posts 
Andy, I picked up a raptor this weekend at the Milwaukee muskie show, love the looks of it and I already have a couple spots with deep weed edges that I'm excited to test it out on. Great paint job and great clear coat !
Best
MS


----------



## vc1111

Judging by the video Andy posted, that bait runs deep and has some great hang time between rips and taps.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Here's a 7in twitch n troll for a customer. Just needs final tuned. This color is called senorita, after a saltwater baitfish with the same name. Had a guy that fishes the ocean for calico bass request this color and thought why not paint it for muskies.










mini marshad in one of my new favorite colors to paint, goldfish










Here's my vertical jigging bait. Vertical jigging has really taking off in the past few years in ohio. I see everybody using fuzzy duzzits and bondy baits, so decided to come up with something different. They are made from poplar and took me a while to get the weight correct on them. They are made to sink fast. When I began to assemble the hardware I didn't have any barell swivels for the blade ,like a bondy has, so I just put the blade on with a split ring. The blade just kind of flutters on the jig instead of a vibration. We found short jigging strokes work best and the bait never comes back up in the same spot. Got to test these a few days around thanksgiving and we went 1 for 3 on them. I want to do one with a rubber tail next and also a downsized version. These are about 6 1/4".


----------



## vc1111

Fishing_marshall, I like the black tip on the back of that bait. Just works somehow.

I also like the idea that you did not use a swivel for the tail spoon. I think that would be a way to keep the spoon from creating a predictable drag on the tail...and predictable isn't necessarily good on a vertical bait, in my opinion.

I'm also really looking forward to building a few vertical jigging baits for 2014.

Vertical jigging for any species can be a lot of fun and I know a number of locations where it might be effective. To me that is one of the last frontiers in musky fishing and I think it could definitely be a tactic that might produce when all else fails.


----------



## All Eyes

Love those vertical baits Marshal! I'd like to see some underwater video of those in action.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I'll have to get some video when we get some open water


----------



## MadMac

I like those verticals Josh. Did you try them at Leesville?


----------



## fishing_marshall

Yeah leesville is where we tested them


----------



## Anzomcik

Besides the Raptor, I also make a glider called the Stinger. It took the better half of last year to get the bait to correctly run, and I am very happy with the results.

Every musky fisherman who casts knows the action of a hellhound, and many of those guys believe a hell hound to have the best action of a glider. So I set my standard on that, it had to be better than a hellhound.

So while having to have better action than the HH I also wanted the bait to be larger (an issue with larger gliders is they tend to be a slower glider and take longer to change direction), and have 3 hooks (I work hard to get fish to strike, I want every hook point possible to get him in the net). 

So I spent many hours on the computer designing the bait. Unlike my process with the Raptor stating with wood I went head first into a 3D CADD model. It was a big chance I took because it could fail as I have nothing to base my model off of. I just drew what I thought looks correct. With the exception of the flat forehead (that spot was placed there for the sole purpose for me to have an area to sign a completed bait), my stabilizing fins, and the tail area where the screw eye is at, the whole bait is curved and convexed. This wasn't easy to draw but I just had to draw it once then I would have it forever.

So at work when the machining center freed up I made chips into my mold bases, the first baits worked but not really. I should say they worked enough for me not to scrape the idea. So I kept changing and tweaking the molds, making baits progressively better and trying them out and changing plans until it all clicked.

So what I have to show for the work is a glider that a few years back I dreamt of. It glides wide, has a good sink rate, a lot of vertical movement on glides in combination with the side to side, can handle a fast retrieve with good response time, solid 8 profile, three hooks that can not foul on to each other, the best part is it requires very little effort to use.

Something I learned with making this glider is shape is critical along with balance, but the smallest change in detail can make a glider go from OK to a true performer.

Click on the photo below for a underwater, above water, and myself working the Stinger movie 












And like with every style of bait I make my friend Todd always catches the biggest fish on them, here is the biggest musky that I know of caught on a Stinger


----------



## All Eyes

Wow Anzomcik! That thing changes directions faster than a rabbit in a hail storm. Great post! Please keep them coming.


----------



## vc1111

..."the smallest change in detail..."

Good stuff, Andy. You describe the building process to a T. I love reason about how a successful bait came about. At times, it can be very scientific, and at times, it can be purely accidental. In your case, you put the science to it and then tweaked it even more.

Please post more pictures of your various paint patterns.

The video was fun to watch.


----------



## Many Eyes

There is so much great work on here. Love this thread!!


----------



## Anzomcik

Here are some of the patterns I have done also a few things I am starting to play with.

Musky, I am still tweaking this one in not quite happy yet but its getting there.


Gold Rapala

Golden Shiner

Crappie

Dirt Perch

chartreuse Perch

Red Horse

Orange belly perch Soft tail (no tail yet, just took it off the wheel)

White Soft tail Raptor (not a hard pattern to paint, but I catch a lot of fish on white)


----------



## Anzomcik

Walleye Soft tail Raptor

Fire Tiger Soft tail Raptor

Orange Julius Raptor

Black Soft tail Raptor (suprising difficult to do perfect as it shows every little inperfection, I have yet to have one come out flawless)

Some other things Im playing with... not real good at them yet either


----------



## MadMac

Beautiful baits. That black raptor reminds me of an old black beno I had as a kid and now it's grown up. As far as being hard to paint brewing beer is the same way. The hardest style to brew is the american lager because there isn't any flavors to hide any flaws. The new pattern right under the black one tweaks my interest and I've often wondered how that copper foil does at catching fish. It looks great but I've never used one or heard of anyone having success with it.


----------



## vc1111

Now you're talkin', Andy! I was hoping for more pictures. They look great. I especially like the foiled baits and the gold belly perch. That black raptor with the black curly tail looks like it would be deadly and sort of has that classic look that everyone should have in their box.

I don't paint a lot of black baits. I probably should. I know back in the day, I used a black Suick that literally got so chewed up it wouldn't run anymore. I had two Suick's that consistently produced...the black one and a firetiger. The black one had probably twice as many strikes though. As I recall, it was very productive, but only on certain lakes and the firetiger would be much better on the other lakes. 

I kept that black one for my collection. Its hanging on my Wall Of Fame. I remember having to repaint it with a can of black spray paint several times. 

I have a soft spot in my heart for jerk baits, which is why I love the look of those Raptors so much. I watched that video several times.

Andy, are you working on any new designs?

Steve, I've played with copper for muskies several times and never got connected. Might be the color or it might have just been the muskie's mood on those days when I tried that color!.


----------



## vc1111

For what its worth, I'm probably going to experiment with Kydex. Its a material that is used to make sheaths and gun holsters. I'm sure a lot of you know about it and seen stuff made out of it. I'm thinking it would make a great stencil material for baits that are among a lineup of proven profiles. 

Example: I think a Kydex stencil for my Flatshads would be a permanently reusable way to make gills, stripes and fins.

I may try this because it has other applications for me beside building. I'm not certain as to how it would stand up to the solvents I use with my urethane paints, but I think it could be done as long as you're careful.

Search Kydex Sheath on Youtube to see how this might work.

For what its worth, I actually successfully made a sheath for a machete and a Gerber axe. I used four inch thin-walled PVC pipe instead of Kydex and it worked great. I'll post pictures if anyone is interested in the process. 

Its quite easy...you cut the pipe down the lengthwise (just on one side), stick it in the oven on 225 and it softens and flattens out like a sheet of paper.

Then while the material is still warm you take it out, sandwich the hatchet in it and press on it between two sheet of foam till it hardens.

Then you trim off the excess (after removing the knife, axe or whatever) and put eyelets or grommets around the outside to keep it bound together permanently.

Now the PVC pipe would be too thick for lures, but its actually super tough for sheathing stuff...a bit thicker than Kydex but a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Anzomcik

I will get more photos in the coming days, I have been busy as a beaver getting ready for the Muskie Max show this weekend. I painted 160 baits complete in the last 2 weeks. Tonight I did some assembly work, and boxed up baits.

As for new designs, I always seem to have something going. I am playing around with WTD top water, and some vertical jigging musky baits. 

But besides playing the new designs, by fall I will be making an 11" Raptor. I have made a few a year or so ago, I just got around to painting them couple weeks ago. The reason they sat so long unfinished is that all the time and effort went in to a bait that the common man can use, I ran an unpainted 11" last year and it will kick your butt. It goes DEEP and gets there fast! 

Also I am in process of fine tuning a 6" version of the Stinger, there is a handful I made and painted. Before the massive freeze I was on the brink of getting them working the way I want them to, but now they sit waiting.

I also will make some soft tail 6" raptors.

I really need some open water to play around with baits...


----------



## All Eyes

Sounds interesting. I always like to look at new techniques and materials for making things. Love to see some pics.
Also, have you or anyone here ever experimented with hydro graphics or water transfer printing? It looks pretty straight forward and was thinking about it's applications on baits. Lots of videos on YouTube showing it applied to everything from gun stocks to car wheels. Here is a video showing it done on a video game controller. A bit silly/funny but shows the process and the kit you can buy to diy.


----------



## Pikopath

MAking some new random stuff lately. Some new shapes and an old glider shape turned into a trolling bait.








Ive also been recycling my used skateboard decks to make some baits.








I will definately make more skatebaits and offcourse regular baits 

Michael


----------



## Anzomcik

Those skate baits look really cool!

Here are some soft tails I made up for the Muskie Max show. I had a lot of requests at Butler to get orange tails, so I made some up.



Here is the "work in progress" 6" stinger in comparison to the 8" Stinger



And the 11" Raptor, with an 8" and 6" raptor for comparison.


----------



## All Eyes

Piko- those skateboard baits are fantastic! 

Anzomcik- More great work. Keep them coming!


----------



## fishing_marshall

First bluegill paint job










orange scale frog










silver crappie


----------



## vc1111

Dang! What a great bunch of baits!

Eyes, there's an easy method of doing that with paints. We've got to get in the boat this year and BS about baits.

Michael, that is some stunning work. Love the skateboard stuff.

Adam, those are really sharp. Keep em coming.

Marshall, you've been busy! Love that first one and the one that looks like white marble.


----------



## vc1111

Anxious to get out to the paint shop, but it seems when it's reasonably warm I have other things to do and when I have time it's about 15 degrees out! 

I've been trying to have some fun with other things in the meantime. I made a handle for an old knife I bought at a gun show a long long time ago. It was not as easy as it sounds though because the handle was smallish and it was rounded off all the way around. Because of that, I had to cut it smaller than the actual handle profile.

It was a bit time consuming but it was as much fun as bait making for me. I think I might enjoy building knives. I'd love to make a handle for one out of some of the antlers I've collected from whitetail hunting over the years.

The drawback is all that heat treating stuff if you make one from scratch. And all the weird numbers assigned to the different grades of steel. I understand that it's a sort of chemistry thing but the the numbers are hardly intuitive. I'm sure I'll understand it a bit better as I get into it. I may start with an old file. I've read that your first few knives are pretty lame so using cheaper materials for the learning curve might make sense.

The good thing is that lure building uses some of the same tools.


----------



## vc1111

I just invited another builder come aboard so we can get a look at his work.

His name is Chad Harmon and he goes by Smokin Bones Baits. Though he's pretty much just getting rolling with building baits, he snatched the first place spot in the Amateur Crankbait Division for the 2014 World Lure Building Championship. Is that cool or what?!!!

You may have seen his baits around here or elsewhere, but I find them interesting on a number of levels. Although he builds a nice variety of baits, the size and profiles he chooses for musky baits indicate something of a focus on the smaller packages. I'm thinking that should make them productive for muskies and most likely a pretty wide variety of other species. 

I've asked him to come by and post a bunch of his baits so we can get a better idea of where he's heading with his building endeavors. As always, we'll get a chance to ask questions about the how and why of his methods to better examine his personal approach to getting a fish to eat a chunk of wood or resin.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Heres a couple new patterns I recently painted...


----------



## vc1111

Those look good, Paul. I see you're using little pearl overlay?


----------



## Catproinnovations

First off thanks for the invite to post here! 
As Vince stated I'm Chad Harmon and the name my baits go under are called Smokin' Bones Custom Baits.
I've always been a believer in using small baits for Muskie, with pretty good success at doing so. One big problem I kept on running into was the smaller baits always just got chewed up and fell apart. Reason being they just weren't made for Muskie. I started experimenting making baits on my own to try to make small baits that would take a beating. Let me tell ya my first baits were hideous looking and about 75% of them just ran in circles when I would test them. 
Yes, that's my first attempt at a foil lol! The top picture are two of my first crankbaits I've ever made and are painted with a rattle can and my fingers hahahaha! 
I obviously wanted my baits to look better so I invested in an airbrush to try and make my baits not look like a dog terd. But little did I know I still had a lot to learn.  
I guess what I'm getting at here you can read as many tips or articles that you want but your not going to improve on any of it unless you just dive into and just keep on doing it! You'll pick up some little tips along the way from others and others will take tips from you. 
As I went along I changed styles a little bit and switched from Cedar to PVC or what some may know as azacks typically used for exterior house trim. 
this is how I start my baits with this style. Cut the block to size with the table saw and mitre box then cut the lip slot on the table saw. After that I cut the profile on the ban saw do a quick sand on the belt/disc sander and router the blank on a router table free handing it. Which gives me this:

once I'm this far I will drill the bait to put in rattles close to the tail section which consists of an empty .22 shell and a copper bb. I will seperate my baits at this time taking some to foil and adding the screw eyes and using a white flat krylon primer on those ones. 
When I foil I just use the foil 3" duct work tape. I cut a piece for each side of it and completely cover the bait. I don't worry a ton about wrinkles because I roll them out when I put my scale pattern in it with the end of a mechanics ratchet. I just am sure to have my seems at the top and bottom of the bait never on the sides. Here is an example with a tuff shad. 
Now I'm ready to airbrush. When I first started I tried to freehand a bunch and it looked like crap. IMO stencils are an essential! I am no airbrush artist. Using them over time you can manipulate the stencils and use some together to get some pretty cool designs. I start with my base colors and work out to scale patterns. 
After I have them painted I'll add my eyes sign the bait and glue my lip in place with the line tie that I have a hole drilled to run it half way into the bait. The type of glue I use is satellite city it's like a thick 30 sec. Super glue you have to work fast to line your lip straight but there's little to zero drying time.
I'm ready for epoxy now. I use a two part epoxy made by Envirotex called EX-74 this stuff works great for me with a really hard finish. Key points to remember with it are: mix exactly 50/50 and stir for at least 4 minutes. I coat the bait once and put it on thick. Once I put it on the lure turner for the night they will be able to be handled in the morning and usable by the next night. Here's a pic of some baits on my lure turner which is just a rotisserie motor with clamps on the skewer it gives me an even finish. I will continue this a little later tonight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations

heres the picture of the turner. And then a few of my baits a finished product. 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations

I'll give you guys a little information tonight on their sizes tonight and some fish caught off them. I'll leave you with the bait which I snagged first place in the Muskie lure building championship. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations

this model is called the " .22 short" Measurements: 4" long w/lip 6"
Baits made of: Composite PVC for a long lasting bait.
Components: Lexan Lip, Stainless Steel line tie and screw eyes, 1/0 VMC 3x trebles, brass rattle.

Diving Depths (based on 50# Power Pro Braided line):
15' of line- 6' down
22' of line- 8' down
30' of line- 10' down
37' of line- 12' down
50' of line- 13' down
70' of line- 16' down
 this one is called the "Chad Shad" Measurements: 4 3/4" long w/lip 6"
Baits made of: Composite PVC for a long lasting bait.
Components: Lexan Lip, Stainless Steele line tie and screw eyes, 3/0 VMC 3X treble hooks & Brass Rattle

Diving Depths (based on 50# Power Pro Braided line):
15' of line- 6' down
22' of line- 8' down
30' of line- 10' down
37' of line- 12' down
50' of line- 13' down
70' of line- 16' down
**max dive depth of 16' on the troll

Here are a few fish caught on my baits. The biggest so far under its belt is a 52 1/2"er. 




Well that's about it with the baits. Thanks for checking them out. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. Or if you want any more detail on the way I make my baits just shoot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vc1111

Chad, now many baits do you normally build at one time? That stack of blanks is pretty tall!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Chad great stuff...Congrats on your 1ST Place finish!

Wow has it been hard to get in the shop and get anything done.....man depressing.
At any rate I was able to finish up a few J-bugs and Flaptails. I've made some changes to both which have been well received. I fattened up the J-bugs just a little and shifted from the dressed tail hook to the extended treble. This has dramatically increased the hook up percentage with the Muskies. The Flaptail here still needs hardware, but I changed the head angle so it would dig a little bit and really shortened up the flaptail bade lead and it has made it a louder and more erratic "flapper" (didn't have hardware attached on this guy). I have a batch drying now that will be ready to roll.
I hope everybody is surviving winter (I haven't even been able to get into my heated shop with the cold). 
Best,
MS


----------



## Catproinnovations

Vince I try to do batches of 50 at a time. It gives me a little inventory for a couple weeks. So that way I'm not constantly in the shop. I try not to get to fancy with the paint jobs to save a little time with making them in bulk but on request I do some detailed baits for some folks. I'm trying to come up with a jig for drilling the holes in my lips for the line ties. Anyone have any ideas?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations

Thanks muskyslayer your baits are sick!! Lookin good!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall

Heres a a few foils I did recently


----------



## vc1111

Those have a clean classic look, fm. Good stuff.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

This year will be the 3rd year anniversary of my father's passing...I miss him! We fished Erie a lot together and its been HARD for me to get back up there due to the memories and reflections....However, this year, I have decided to spend more time up there dammit...lol

I've been making this smaller version of The Hammer called the Lil' Hammer and I believe it will catch Erie walleyes....heres my first designated Erie walleye catcher for this year called the Kingnuke...










I think it will do some damage, and no more dinky wirey hooks to deal with! Pink and Chartreuse was my favorite color combination for up there...


----------



## mrflusters

Very Very Nice! What do you use for a clear coat? I use to air brush.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Finished up a couple more.......just need to add the flaptail and hooks  

It sure feels like spring is never going to get here....

Best
MS


----------



## All Eyes

ShutUpNFish said:


> This year will be the 3rd year anniversary of my father's passing...I miss him! We fished Erie a lot together and its been HARD for me to get back up there due to the memories and reflections....However, this year, I have decided to spend more time up there dammit...lol


Per usual, the work on this thread from everyone never fails to amaze and perk my interests. Thanks to all and keep posting your baits.

Paul, My dad is currently in very poor health (80 with Parkinson's) and I know it will be hard on me during and after his passing. I also know that he would much prefer I stay doing what I enjoy the most in life. He took me fishing as a very young boy and I never looked back...until now. 
BTW I really like that Kingnuke in the latest pic. Looks like it would kill the eyes! That color scheme has nice contrast and should really get some attention.


----------



## Duffman

Dang! I wish I had these skills!


----------



## MadMac

Paul, your Dad wouldn't want you to look at it that way. I'm sure he is hoping to watch you create more memories to go with the ones you made together.


----------



## vc1111

Just a quick comment on a trend at tackleunderground...

If I buy a bicycle and paint it, am I a "bike builder?" If I buy a car and paint it and put custom wheels and exhaust on it, am I a "car manufacturer?"

It seems there has been something of a quantum shift from carving a lure, weighting it, painting it, and designing a lip for it, before painting and applying hooks, to simply buying a bait blank and painting it and applying hooks.

I know you wind up with a fishing lure in both instances but to me at least, one is "bait building" and one is not. 

Am I the only one who see it like this?


----------



## rjbass

You hit it right on the head Vince...


----------



## Rowhunter

Spot on Vince! Then to make matters worse, they had a contest where scratch built, hand carved, custom lures were judged alongside mass produced Chinese garbage with a paint job. Yeah, I noticed. As well have you noticed all the new true image "painters"? Don't get me wrong, I really think the process is clever and has merit, and a select few nail the process. But, quite a few more believe that painting a back and belly over a picture makes it a custom paint job. This kind of thing makes the hand built and painted lures really stand apart from the rest with a nod toward quality! To this I say keep up the good work.

Douglas


----------



## All Eyes

True craftsmanship will always be appreciated. No mass produced plastic injection baits will ever hold a candle to the incredible works of art that are displayed right here in this thread.


----------



## rjbass

amen Doug...that contest was a joke!!!!!


----------



## vc1111

Everything changes I guess. 

I noticed all that too, Douglas. 

I still enjoy seeing the creative side of the game. I do still occasionally see some real work that pushes the envelope. 

I think it's probably a natural process that many of the builders from both fresh and salt water get tired of posting their work. I miss seeing what some of the cutting edge builders are working on.

I'm glad this winter is nearly over. I just finished reading a few reports of the early season die hard walleye guys having a bit of ice out success, which is always a sure sign of spring.

It won't be long now.......I hope!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

If you're going to do something, take pride in it and DO IT RIGHT! The muskie lure build off was big a joke as well...Organization, Proper Categorization and a well thought out Display were the least of what the craftsmen deserved. I didn't even get a simple "Thank You" for entering! I hate to sound conceited, but some of the baits that won plaques/prizes, did not even compare to the bait I entered or some of the other baits there....There I said it! 

Categories are pretty simple...

-Real Image Lures
-Foils
-Re-Paints
-Soft baits
-Cranks
-Glides/Top water
-Full Builds
-Spinner baits
-Etc. 

And depending on number of entries, you could clump all the hard baits together. But I feel Foils, Real Image, Soft Baits, Spinner Baits and Airbrushed baits should all be judged separately. There is NO WAY, if you have the general public voting, that a fully airbrushed bait can compare to a real image when the majority of voters have NO CLUE how the baits were done. They ALSO displayed the names of contestants and where they were from with the lures??!?!?!?! How smart was that?? I'm done now!

LOL


----------



## All Eyes

Can't agree more with the opinions stated here. Real image is way cool and looks great, but should never compete with painted baits. A monkey can put a sticker on. The same with painted off the shelf baits competing with a bait that has been designed, built and painted from scratch. It's crazy that they would lump them all together in a contest.


----------



## SolarFall

hey guys though i would share couple of pics of my new trout swimmers that i finished off today. got to say there is there are quite few hours that i put into making these that i dont even want to think of how much lol anyway hope u like em


----------



## rjbass

Those are off the hook...amazing work!!


----------



## vc1111

I agree with rjbass....that is outstanding work. Anytime I put dots on a bait for any reason, I drive myself crazy trying to get them just right, evenly space, the right size!


----------



## vc1111

While it was too cold to paint this winter, I turned my attention to a few other projects to pass the time. Like everyone else, the cabin fever was driving me nuts.

What follows in this post is not bait related, but I thought you guys might be interested since we all build stuff and these projects were done with the same tools we all use on baits.

The first thing I did was work on one of my favorite knives. I've always love this knife and I field dressed a lot of deer with it over the last ten years or so, but I've always HATED the handle on it. So I decided to fix that.

The knife is called a skeleton knife. It was made by a knife maker out of Atlanta. It is designed to be thin and easier to carry, but still, I hated the handle, but loved using it.

First I taped off the blade so as to avoid slashing myself while working on it. Unlike Larry, I keep my knives razor sharp. Boy, I hope he's reading this.









Next I carved an insert to fill in the gap inside the handle and I carved the handles out of oak. It was not as easy as it looks because I wanted the oak side plates to be just inside the handle.









Then I used Devcon 2 ton epoxy and glued the insert and the handles onto the knife after roughing it up a bit with sand paper to give the Devcon a strong permanent bond. I also drilled three holes in the handles to insert stainless steel pins for extra strength:









You can see in the photo how I carved the handles a bit smaller than the profile of the knife to let the stainless show all around the handle and provide a nice comfortable grip.


----------



## vc1111

I used the same stainless steel for the pins that I used on my larger baits. It worked out pretty well.










Of course, now the old leather sheath it came with would no longer work, so I made a new one out of Kydex, after doing some research on youtube. 

This was my first attempt at using Kydex and it was not nearly as complicated as I thought it might be. If your not familiar with Kydex, its a sheet of plastic that you heat up and mold to the knife. Its tough as nails and should last for several generations really. 

Here's shot of the sheath from the front. I'm left-handed so I made the sheath so that it rides on my left side...which is another improvement over the old sheath that was built for a right-hander to use:









Here's a shot of the back of the sheath showing the belt strap I fabricated out of some old tree stand strapping:









The knife "rides" nicely on my hip at just the right height and angle. You can see that I angled the belt strap to get the angle I wanted to make the knife easier to draw from the sheat.

You can also see from the photo how well the Kydex molds around the blade. 

Basically you heat the sheet of Kydex, (which is like a sheet of plastic) in the oven at 325 degrees till it gets very soft and flimsy. You then lay a sheet under the knife and another over the knife and sandwich it all between two sheet of soft foam like they used to upholster furniture. Then you lay it all between two boards and clamp it tight till it cools and hardens.

Then you trim it off with a belt sander, put in the rivets, etc....I'm thinking this stuff, which is available in thinner sheets would be excellent for making stencils for baits. More on that later...but you can see how much definition it has and that makes me think it would translate into making stencils very well.

It has so much definition, that when you look inside the sheath where the handle rides, you can actually see the grain from the oak handles! Interesting, eh?


----------



## vc1111

I also working on a few sheaths for my friends. I'll post pictures of them as they are done and the pics are uploaded.

=============================================================

The next little project I worked on was easier and faster but was also something I've been meaning to do. I have a plastic container that I keep beneath the steering console on my Lund. I throw all the usual stuff in there for muskie fishing along with some extra clothing, suntan lotion, my depth finder, etc. 

The box is always a bit cumbersome when it comes to rummaging through all the stuff, so I took an hour and organized it a bit.

Again, I used all the tools I usually use for baits, along with some thin string-type bungie cords (which I removed from an old jacket), some grommets, and an old inner tube, which I cut up to strap down my fish finder for travel to and from the car and the boat.

Nothing all that fancy, but at least things will be more organized and visible in the "catch all" plastic container:









Note the jaw spreaders with the foam I cut from one of those pool "noodle" things. It makes the jaw spreaders float and thus, "Larry proof."

If you look at the sides, you can see the handles I made from plastic tubing and mil spec 550 paracord. They stow along the sides when not in use:










I also put some bungie cords along the outside to hold extra clothing, bait boxes, etc.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

It will look beautiful like all of your work when its done Vince! You should paint something on the side of the wood handle....post it when its done. Looks awesome!

That storage container idea is pretty cool! Would make a cool storage box for the back of my pick-up too! Thanks for the idea...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I have been getting requests for "specialty" work...I love doing this stuff because it gives me a chance to get more Creative...No pun intended! Heres a couple of Beros I did for one of my friends/partners....Creative Imprint Systems.

And a new Erie color I'm calling Global Warming


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince, nice work on the knife! I figured I'd post some of the stuff I've created here. I made the jump to resin and there are some of both with my gliders. The streamlined ones are resin and all but one have a rear lip for stability. They weigh less than my wood ones and the creek trials went well, but until I can get in the boat and really give them a test I won't know for sure if I need to add more weight or adjust my ratio's. The crankbaits are copies of a crane 104. I had a special request for a bunch and made some for myself. All resin.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I have a few more on my turner that I'll post tomorrow. 
Paul, your stuff never ceases to amaze me! I only wish I had the patience and talent to paint half as good.


----------



## vc1111

Mark, those are beautiful. I think your paint work is great.

Paul that label idea has a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

A few more.


----------



## rjbass

Vince, that knife project is very nice, love the sheath, way cool!!

Paul, very nice!!

Mark, you are making some nice baits....great work!


----------



## Pikopath

Here are some topwaters I recently finished. Using the lathe is fun!








3 different body styles, since Im still experimenting. They are apporx 6,7 and 8" long. The 8"er is going to the US 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Those are nice, Michael. What kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## Pikopath

@Vince Its locally a made one. Big, heavy and a bit old I think. The company that made it, dont make lathes anymore, but they are customers of ours at my work, and I tried to ask them for some info, but I havent spoken to the right person yet.
Im gonna try to re-build it, to become smaller, its almost big enough to turn out baseball bats, and I dont need that 

Michael


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those crane style baits look very nice. I really like those top waters, the night shiner color especially .


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Global Warming done and YB Crappie










Black Perch Sparkle


----------



## vc1111

I know what you mean, Michael. I have a smaller one and I've not yet had a need for a large one. The full size models do look like they'd take up a lot space in the shop.

Paul, nice work as always. I like that classic black and gold pattern.


----------



## Pikopath

I fortuantely manage, I have it in the garage, along side my boat. The motor on it, can be tilted, so when Im taking out/parking my boat I have to "compact" the lathe. I havent mounted it on its legs, then its harder to stow it away, besides, it weighs 140lbs without the legs. 
Fishing Marshall: thanks, the night shiner has a pink belly, requested by an american gentleman  After I chatted with Paul (Fec) yesterday, the next nightshiner will be better (the one he posted recently is, imo, the nicest one yet).
Paul: nice as always, the black perch colors was a psycho hot color here a few years back, and it brings back memories, both from when I was fishing alot more, and the start of my lurebuilding ventures 

Michael


----------



## vc1111

A bunch of my friends fished Saturday and did quite well. I have a few more projects to finish up and then it will be time to get the baits wet again!


----------



## MadMac

Vince, don't know if you've been told or seen it. Guy got a 45" on the big Fatfinger's Flatshad you gave him. He was at Piedmont.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. Always glad to get that type of feedback. Another friend of mine used a 5 1/2 inch Flatshad in the Albino Shad pattern down there and caught three in one day with it. He was pretty excited and so was I. 

After all these years, I still sort of marvel at the idea that you can take a piece of wood, paint it, and catch muskies with it. Never gets old.

The Piedmont news has me wanting to get down there in the next few weeks. Is launching a problem? I heard there was major renovations being done on the docks and the area near Marina bay, which is one of my favorite places to cast.


----------



## dtigers1984

Vince,

The marina ramp at Piedmont is done, but they are still working on the parking lot. So, you can only use the marina ramp if you are a registered camper, as of right now. The launch at Reynoldsburg Road is the only place to put in until the marina is completed. I'm hearing the marina project won't be done for about another month.

Beau


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I DO NOT recommend Reynolds Road unless you have a rig that you don't mind getting about 3" thick of dirt, dust and grime onto! That road is horrendous and about 3 miles long!!

We managed a 38" when we went Vince and lost two others....Love the lake though! We casted for 5 hrs....not even a follow...started to troll and caught fish.


----------



## vc1111

ShutUpNFish said:


> I DO NOT recommend Reynolds Road unless you have a rig that you don't mind getting about 3" thick of dirt, dust and grime onto! That road is horrendous and about 3 miles long!!
> 
> We managed a 38" when we went Vince and lost two others....Love the lake though! We casted for 5 hrs....not even a follow...started to troll and caught fish.


I know of two great spots to cast on that pond, Paul. Let me know when you're heading down there again. It is a gorgeous lake isn't it? Something special for Muskie people.


----------



## vc1111

The area consortium of groundhogs has apparently called a meeting and decided to use my property as some sort of regional home office.

Bad idea.


----------



## sonar

Vince,,If you are not "allowed" to make any noise,,in your area,,the Gamo Whisper or Gamo Big Cat(I have a Big Cat) air rifles,, WILL do a JOB !% on those Whistle Pigs,,just about like a powder [email protected] If you didn't already know that.... The population at my house has been on a constant decline since my purchase!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here are the latest that I finished. The two on the left are for a friend of mine. The ones on the right are for me. The glider is my latest creation. Smaller than a Leo and works better in my mind. Two things about the Leo that I didn't like was the buoyancy and losing fish. Smaller gave me better hook gap and being resin I controlled the rise with micro balloons.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Here are the latest that I finished. The two on the left are for a friend of mine. The ones on the right are for me. The glider is my latest creation. Smaller than a Leo and works better in my mind. Two things about the Leo that I didn't like was the buoyancy and losing fish. Smaller gave me better hook gap and being resin I controlled the rise with micro balloons.


Nice Mark.....


----------



## vc1111

Those look great, Mark. 

I'm glad you hear you figured out the things you were working on with the jerk bait. You're going to have a blast with those!


----------



## vc1111

Working on my first batch of the year. Good to hear the wheel spinning them dry again.


And in other news...

The Area Groundhog Consortium Of Uninvited Groundhogs will notice an empty seat at their next board meeting.

Their member who took up residence under the front porch of my beautiful Ohio home has fallen down...forever.


----------



## vc1111

I finally got the boat out.

Did all the usual prep and loaded the gear. 

We had decided to hit Piedmont and I was excited to try some casting. So was Larry. Larry is no caster, in fact he pretty much dislikes it. But the idea of getting top water baits blasted by muskies is enough to drive him through several hours of swinging 7 1/2 foot rod and Garcia reels. And Piedmont has some magic moments for top water stuff!

I told him to meet me at 7:30 am at our usual meeting place.. Now our departure time has gotten a little later as the years have gone by and 7:30 is early by our older, more gentlemanly standards. Okay, we're getting to be old farts so we leave later these days than we used to. You happy now?

But Larry rather quickly agreed to the ungodly departure time, because this was the first trip of the year for both of us and we both have a special place in our hearts for Piedmont; she's always been good to us.

But not this day.

It began to rain about 40 miles into the nearly 100 mile trip to the lake. I commented that it could stop raining anytime now, that enough is enough. It was raining way too hard and we weren't even on the water yet. 

It was raining so hard, that you just knew that in Ohio at least, it could not keep up such a pace all day. So, you know, we were good with it...for about the first FIVE HOURS.

Let me sum it up for you....

It rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

And it rained hard.

It only slowed infrequently and then for only ten minutes or so. It was relentless.

We went through the motions as best we could under the conditions, but it was difficult to cast and downright unpleasant to troll. While casting, if you could see a follow, you're a better man than I, my friends. 

We launched at about 9:30 am. I rolled one casting and had one follow. There may have been a dozen more follows. Who knows? Who could see them with the surface bubbling from the down pour.

At about 4:00 in the afternoon, Larry spoke.

"I say we get to McDonalds in Cadiz and get some hot food."

Now, Larry is usually not one to throw in the towel, nor am I. But being the more logical (and infinitely smarter and better looking), I am usually the voice of reason in such schemes. Larry will eventually go, kicking and screaming, but he will succumb to reason eventually.

This time he cried, "uncle." That was the most remarkable thing that happened all day.

On the way home, I jokingly said, "Watch. We'll go home and find out that it hardly rained in Mahoning County or anywhere up home and we'll hear about fish being caught at West Branch (which is nearly two hours less driving).

And guess what....that is precisely what we found out. No rain and muskies boated at West Branch!

Still it was a better day than working. But honestly, not by much.

Next weekend, West Branch it is.

That is, of course, if the opposite doesn't happen as far as the rain.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Thats muskie fishing!!


----------



## slowtroller

Nice paint work.


----------



## MadMac

Cleveland Chapter 23 tourney at WB this weekend Vince.


----------



## vc1111

Painted for a few hours last night. It was very enjoyable with the mild temps outside and some music playing on Pandora. I'm thinking I'll get a coffee pot for out there too. I have one of those mini refrigerators that might be nice too.

While I'm at it, I may hang one more cupboard on the wall too. 

I need to resupply a few colors. Not out yet, but getting low. In a way, it's good because I have a few new ideas in mind and I'll need to order some completely different colors to mix what I want to try.

I was hoping to hit the water this afternoon with Bulldawg, but it's looking like it may be storming all afternoon. Well have to wait and see. Anything can happen weather wise this time of year.

I'll try to post a few progress pictures later.


----------



## fishing_marshall

With the nicer weather been busy, but still got some baits done the past month or so.

4" jigging bait










Regular and foiled brown tigers









9" jointed marshads in natural shad. One of these got a guy a 48.25" at the indiana muskie classic.









foiled white lightning


----------



## vc1111

Your jigging lures look very cool. Would love to see some videos of those in action, FM. 

Nice batch of baits.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I kicked off the season with three in the boat. We took two smaller ones, and just before we got off the water, I had a 41 incher slam a good old Firetiger Flatshad, the 5 1/2 inch version. Can't wait to go again!

Also...logged about three hours in the paint shop this morning. Not sure which I enjoyed more.


----------



## MadMac

Any pics Vince? I've been checking every day to see if you post any.


----------



## vc1111

Here you go, Steve. Did you fish today? I bet the area in question was crowded today, eh?


----------



## MadMac

That's a beaut Vince but I meant the paint shop work. lol I haven't been back out. Bob left for St. Thomas to attend his daughter's wedding and I need to replace the points and a few other things in my boat. I don't think Bob mentioned the area but you know how word spreads. The good thing is the Chapter Challunge is taking place at Saltfork this weekend so a lot of the muskie guys are down there. I would be too but Carly's graduation is this afternoon.


----------



## vc1111

When we were 14 years old, Larry and I would talk fishing. We also ran the streets of our quiet town and played baseball at the local school, hung out with our local crew, had glorious "apple fights" at the nearby apple orchard, and rode our bikes to the far ends of our small world. But, what we really loved the most was fishing and hunting, and we preferred to talk about those topics more than any others. (Oh, we'd talk about girls too, but that topic was confusing and far harder to understand at 14. Heck, I'm 62 and its still confusing!)

When the topic of fishing came up back then, we'd share our knowledge of Pymatuning, which was a lake we'd both been to a number of times. Many of our friends had been there too.

No discussion of Pymatuning was complete for us without a mention of muskies. The _beast_ lived there. At the time, it was the only water we could touch where the muskies roamed. 

A mention of the muskie mounted on the wall behind the counter at Duck And Drake, the local and legendary tackle shop on the edge of Pymatuning, was usually part of the conversation. A lot of us had been in that tackle shop with our dads and our uncles and we'd seen the mount. To a young boy, the thing looked like it was seven feet long and those teeth gave it a predatory look that immediately separated it from the blue gill and perch that we were used to.

It made an impression that was to never fade.

Decades later...Larry and I had sort of quenched our thirst for walleye and bass and catfish and so on. We had access to our own boats and had fished about 15 different bodies of water in three states. And somewhere in the process, we had turned to muskies as our target.

So began a journey of seeking to master the madness that is muskie fishing. We've chased them on six bodies of water in both Ohio and Pennsylvania and along the way, all other species seemed to fade into the mist of memory. We no longer fish for anything else, really. We still talk about the walleye fishing and what's going on up at Erie, but we just don't seem to have any desire left for any other fish except muskies.

And of course, there's a reason for that. You can never go home again, after you've seen the beast. The lunacy and chaos that punctuates the often long spells between fish will addict even the strongest. Why? The answer is easy.

The sight of seeing a huge fish rocketing up out of the water to snatch a 6 inch bait as you lift it out of the water for another cast isn't something any fisherman will easily forget. Having a 40 or more inches fish explode out of the water behind the boat in bright sunlight while trolling at 4 mph tends to get your attention and put your heart through what are probably unhealthy paces.

But its more than that. Its more that what you've heard or read. Things happen with muskie fishing that you just can't make up, not even if you tried. Things that stretch the boundaries of you ability to believe, even if you witness them first hand.

Yesterday was no exception.

We trolled for nearly three hours without a hint of productivity. Larry was driving. Finally he says, "Shorten them up, we're going into 7 to 9 feet of water." So we left out only about 8 or 9 feet of line behind the boat (to keep the lures high in the water column) and he steers us inward over the emerging weeds.

Only a matter of minutes goes by within the first pass along a 4 hundred yard stretch of weeds...and a bomb goes off. 

Larry hooks a high 40's creature and there was no doubt that this fish did not like the idea at all. The beautiful bronze and green muskellunge clears the water by nearly a foot and shakes its entire body side to side, its head nearly 5 feet in the air and almost close enough to the boat to touch.

Panic ensues, as it does in those moments. I jump to clear the lines, he grabs the rod, the fish dives and rips at his drag, causing his clicker to buzz loudly. Larry no sooner gets both hands on the rod and the fish blasts from the surface a second time, ripping his head from side to side and then laying over before diving again.

Larry is speechless. I'm marveling out loud at the spectacle and swinging the net over the side. The fish jumps a third time. Larry does his best to keep him on the surface after he lands and tries to turn him toward the net. He's moving closer to the mouth of the net but he turns away when he see the net. He is in control. Larry is not.

The fish bulls his way along the surface, away from the boat and toward the open water, slashing with his tail. 

The lure slips from his teeth.

It is over.

We troll the rest of day, occasionally pausing to cast the weed edges near the scene of the crime, but it is not to be.

The sun sets and we head for the dock. As usual, we fish till the last possible minute, even when there are almost no boats on the lake. 

You never know, right? One day, you just might get lucky if you persevere. You have to try. You can't give up. Who knows? You just might catch the fish of a lifetime.

So, as we always do, we trolled till the very last minute and finally it was time to hang it up. Who could complain? After all, the spectacle we witnessed when he lost that fish was something most people will never know.

It was a good day. One we won't ever forget.

I shut off boat and said, "Pull 'em. We're done."

Larry pulled one rod from the holder and slowly reeled in the bait. I was doing the same. The boat was drifting to a stop.

But then....just then...a split second before the boat came to a stop in the fading light....at the end of the last trolling pass...the beast snatched Larry's lure as it was rising and coming to a stop.

Larry barks, "I've got one!"

I turned to look. I could not believe my eyes. His line was tight and the boat was dead in the water! He snatched the rod from the holder and the fish bolted, literally setting the hook for him.

Larry hollers, "This one is bigger than that last one!" The rod was folded in half and the fish was one the surface fighting like only a giant can fight.

I'm laughing out loud now, in a state of total disbelief, as I clear my lines and reach for the huge black net.

The fish just plain kicked Larry's ass. He was out of breath by the time I pulled the net up under the fish in the last minute of day.

It was 49 1/2 inches and Larry's personal best musky. 

We snapped a few pictures and set the creature free.

When I think back to our times as 14 year old friends, even our wildest 14 year old fishing dreams, we could never imagine a day like this.


----------



## BaddFish

WoW...Absolutely awesome Vince! I'm glad Pymo gives something to somebody... it sure has taken from me alot to the point where I simply won't fish for skees there..

I'm going to copy your story and send it to a few friends- Maybe they will understand WHY I punish myself. 

Just goes to show- trolling is great and effective, but makes you wonder how many fish FOLLOW our lures..and for how long?

Gotta ask- which lure of yours did it hit?


----------



## chappy

Great story vince, congrats to larry on his pb.


----------



## vc1111

Pymatining was the inspiration of our fishing, but that fish came from another lake. Larry was using an old Ernie that barely has any paint left on it. It is one of those off the shelf baits that just seems to have the zen. He has around three dozen muskies on it.

He texted me earlier today. He's still quite high from the event.

And yes, it REALLY makes you wonder about following fish while both trolling and casting.

It is all craziness.


----------



## rjbass

Great story Vince.....!!! You guys had an amazing day...Great writing!!!!


----------



## vc1111

Now. Things are very interesting...

Big muskies (fish above 46 inches in general) are being caught on our local waters right now. This is usually more common when the waters are warmer as in July.

The numbers for fish of all sizes are decent too, which is often the case when big fish are being caught, but there are inordinate numbers of hogs being taken in the last week to ten days.

How long will it last? Why is it happening? You'll go nuts trying to figure out muskies.

But I do know this, after fishing for them for a couple of decades...now is the time to let your grass go till later, wash the car some other time, and get the bottom of your boat wet on the right waters.


----------



## MadMac

Congrats you guys. Great story. That same thing happened to a friend of mine last year. He had stopped his boat and a 49 hit while he was reeling in his last rod.


----------



## sonar

Great bit of Muskie Lore VC!!! You are undoubtedly telling us,, of just one of many experiences you have had in your quest for the "BIG Guys" of the fresh waters.. BUT,, I must say that YOU are really great at telling us of it Vince!! I appreciate that,,& Thanks for taking the time to do so!% I also must admit,,I catch Muskies every year,,2-4,,(wow....)of them(sometimes more/4,,maybe 5??) ,,not my target fish at the time either.. & I do not have the tackle to do so,,by choice,,& I will tell ya',,they will definitely get your blood a pumping!! They are NOT foolin'round,,when they get after your bait!! "WOOHOO"!! "I think it's a Muskie"!! & hang on!! With ALL of my ,,either 6-8# mono,,or 14#/8dia. braid,, A real Blast!! What a Beast they are!! I get it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Sonar. I appreciate your comments.

Steve, it's looking like it may be exceptional for the near term. Get that boat fixed!


----------



## vc1111

Rod, post up some of your baits when you get a chance.


----------



## MadMac

It's running Vince. Put a 38 and a 36 in the boat yesterday. Did you hear of the 51.5 caught at Salty on a Strike King XD? I happened to have one from Kame's. I had an ols gift certificate and they didn't have much else. lol I ran it and got the 36.


----------



## rjbass

Here are a few I just finished up...the first three are 5.5 inches out of cedar, these are the "Little Buddy" foiled series. Have done real well on these in the early part of the year.



This one is a Kokanee Salmon, these have been great in western lakes and reservoirs for the big Lake Trout they have in Utah, Idaho and California which have big Kokanee Salmon populations. Have had these on downriggers over 100 feet down with no problems.

These last ones are some Walleye baits I made that are just on fire right now, it was my answer to the Salmo Hornets that have been so hot, but these are knocking em out right now, 1 1/2" out of cedar dives to about 4 to 5 feet.


----------



## Rowhunter

I have not been making many lures lately, correction any lures. I've been busy with many other things that are family related. However one of those family things was repairing the seat frame for my dads 51 Ford coupe, then having our shop upholsterer assist me in applying the cover. He then requested that I make him a lure for his son who loves catfish. So, I dusted the cobwebs off my tools and airbrushes and attempted a young channel cat topwater. It is made from basswood, has a surfster style lip and shakes its head like crazy. I hope it can catch a few like Vince hoisted over the side of his boat!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass

Hey Doug, long time....I see you haven't lost the touch, awesome bait! I miss seeing your stuff.


----------



## MadMac

All great looking lures guys.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Rod! I always enjoy seeing what you're working on. Those are beautiful. I am particularly impressed with the smaller baits. It takes more patience than usual to turn out that type of quality on a much smaller platform.

I don't know if you guys no it or not, but rjbass is now an official musky guide! Congratulations on getting your credentials, Rod! Judging by some of pictures of musky you've caught and posted here over the years, I'm going to go out on a limb and predict some very satisfied customers in your future.

And Rowhunter, I am really excited about seeing your work after an absence that was just way too long. The detail on that catfish is completely off the hook. I particularly like the way you captured the details on the side, which are so subtle on the real fish that I wouldn't know where or how to begin to translate them with an airbrush.

I hope we don't have to wait so long to see more work from one of THE finest lure builders anywhere on the planet. Get your butt back in the shop!

I've been painting lately, but I'm not quite to the stage where I have any pictures. I have a number of baits underway and they are almost ready for eyes and diving lips but my time is sort pinched for now. They are moving forward, but slower than I would prefer.

Aside from the time constraints, I enjoyed trying a few new effects. One of them is a subtle almost flame-like look which I was able to achieve by combining several methods into one in the paint shop. I'm still playing with it but I like it enough that I'll use it on a few of my own baits as well as customer baits.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one of Rowhunter's bluegill baits in action.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I hit West Branch yesterday after work.

We began the first trolling pass at about 5:20. We got off the water at about 9 o'clock and in between we put three nice muskies in the boat...two 39's and a 37. 

All three fish came on good old Firetiger Flatshads. 


I put up a few net pics later. The season is in full swing and it feels great.


----------



## rjbass

Sounds nice Vince, I am jealous...we just had ice out about three weeks ago, so....everything here is in slow motion right now.


----------



## vc1111

Ice out just three weeks ago? That was one nasty winter for you guys.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

Rowhunter that bait is awesome! Not many cat imitations out there, I like it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I put in another "5 o'clocker" at West Branch yesterday after work.

The skies were threatening all evening which always seems to get the muskies going. 

I tried a new color and hooked a high 40's fish off the edge of a long point. It did what a lot of larger ones do and it rolled on the surface...which caused the leverage the fish needed to throw the bait...which broke my heart.

I'll post a few pics (just got my camera working again). I also boated a 40 and a 34. The 34 was just flat crazy. It made a series of crazy runs and jumped literally above and toward the boat. The only thing that kept it from landing the boat was the rod holder it bumped into. I wish I could have captured a bit of video for that little dude.

Hoping to head out again Saturday. We might try to hit the water very early in the morning this time just to see if there's more of a morning bite and to beat the maniacs on the pleasure boats.

A few items of housekeeping:
Chappy stand by for the pictures.
Kevin expect an email soon.


----------



## vc1111

I used this last evening for the first time and it got bit. It was one of those fish you won't soon forget hooking and you sure as heck hate losing. This is a pattern with a hue I've been experimenting with and so far I'm very happy with the results I'm getting and the customer feedback I've received. Its a blend of colors over a blended base coat.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

Vc1111 I am pretty new to airbrush, how did you get that amazing finish on top of that lure? Is it a foil? Your baits look amazing, any tips help. I apparently have a lot of work to do yet, haha.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Kmb.

I use a variety of foils.


----------



## vc1111

Well, I have a few baits almost done. Most need diving lips and my band saw blade is pretty dull. Ill need to try and locate an 1/8 blade for it at Lowes or Home Depot so I can cut some lips to size.

In the meantime, I finished a couple of ********** for a customer...

































The top one is 9 inches and the bottom one is 6 1/4. Both are carved from cedar and weighted. 

I'm still using the VMC 8650 Cone Cut Hooks which rjbass introduced me to several years ago. They are just tough to beat; razor sharp and they tend to stay that way. I'm pretty sure they use a higher grade of steel to keep them from dulling, which is the sort of thing that knife manufacturers do with quality blades. 

The 8650's are quite expensive but they are the best I've ever used and they have reduced the number of muskies that we lose while either trolling or casting.


----------



## Many Eyes

Them are awesome Vince!!!! It is so great seeing all the great work on this thread!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. I've got a few more almost done. I'm heading down to the basement to cut some lips pretty soon.

Today I made a lip for one of my Threadfin Shads, which is a model of mine that I haven't made in a number of years. It was like visiting an old friend when it was done and implanted on the bait. That model has a great profile and is very productive, but is one of the more difficult baits to build because I want the weighting to be perfect and there are a number of other steps involved that are a bit tedious.


----------



## vc1111

Anyone know if West Branch is still muddy from the storms?


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I have done pretty well so far this year. We've boated 12 in six outings and most of the outings have been less than five hours on the water.

Looking like a great year for muskies if the weather doesn't get too erratic.


----------



## MadMac

I've got 12 from 4 different dates so far but took a few skunks early in the year. There are some pics on Facebook of the lake. They said it was muddy on the west end, alittle better on the east with mus stain all around the shore.


----------



## vc1111

You guys bent your average per trip waaaaaay upward with that one amazing day you guys had. That was one for the books! 

It's too bad one has to work when the fishing gets that good!


----------



## vc1111

Surely would have loved to have been on the water just prior to these storms rolling in. I bet the fish were on the hunt.


----------



## vc1111

Weekdays are the way to go to West Branch. The traffic is so much more frinedly on most weekdays.

I only wish I could get out there more often on fine summer days like we're having in Ohio right now. 

But I did get out there yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately, Larry couldn't make it because of work.

it was about as nice a musky trip as you could ask for. Temps in the mid-70's....just right. Water conditions very decent; not really muddy or too stained. And best of all, the muskies were cooperative. I was working my Flatshads over some structure and as has been the case every trip this year, the firetiger got slammed.

When a musky hits as you're trolling at 4.5 mph, you have this moment of doubt combined with a bit of panic. For about one or two seconds, as your clicker is screaming and your rod is bent in half, you're never quite sure whether you have a musky or you've snagged some sort of truck submerged in the middle of the lake. It's a little nuts.

I had been trolling for about two hours with no action. I kept the firetiger on one rod and was switching baits periodically with the other. But what seem to matter the most to the fish was the speed. When I switched from 3.8 to 4.5 mph, I got bit almost instantly. Sometimes the fish won't hesitate to talk to you and tell you what they want. I wish it were that way more often with muskies.

This one was a healthy 36, but he thought he was so much more than that. He didn't leap, but he did make a few power dives. I pulled him to the boat side after his noble attempt and popped the hook from his jaw without netting him. He was still pissed as he swam off, throwing water toward the boat with his tail as he went.

With the new intel on speed, I went around that same piece of structure a few more times to see if there were any more biters in the area. It was about 15 or 20 minutes before the rod clicker sang The Song Of Panic once again. I had just come off a rocky, stumpy, nasty 14 foot flat and the same bait that has put 7 other muskies in the boat for me this year, got nailed again, just as it moved out over a drop off into 22 feet of water.

Sometimes I swear these fish follow the baits across the flats and then, as they see the bait move out toward the open water, they can't stand the idea that it might just get away from them and they drill it.

This time it was a 42 and he also tried to prove himself before he allowed the big black net to engulf him. As I looked at him in the flat, rubberized bottom of the net, I thought to myself, "This never gets old. You could do this for a hundred years, and it would never get old." 

I smiled the smile you smile when you watch a musky swim off to fight another day. That's a good smile. Heck, I'm smiling right now just thinking about it.

I saw Bulldawg and his buddy out there too. They were working the structure and we exchanged friendly taunts and insults each time we encountered each other on the lake. Its sort of a summer tradition. Bulldawg and I became fast friends after doing so over about a decade or more of musky fishing. He used to be a regular at Leesville. He had a tiny skiff back then and he'd cast pretty much all day. These days, he's cruising in a much more comfortable, more substantial boat, but he's still casting. I used to cast all day too. Then I got old...and smarter.

I saw the Brothers McCloud out there too. They were scoring nicely too. If I recall correctly they had 3 in the boat, the last time I talked to them. They were there for most of the day and had worked the lake from east to west. Together, they in their boat, me in mine, we worked the longest point in the 
lake as the sun set and evening came to an end.

It was as much as you could ask from a summer afternoon. Friends and fish. It was all you could ask.


----------



## BaddFish

Very nice Vince! Sounds like a great day for sure... last Sunday when I finally got to fish for the first time in over a month.. I pinched myself twice and said to myself "enjoy this time on the water!" PM sent


----------



## All Eyes

Great post Vince. Sorry to hear about that heart breaker, but those are the ones that keep you coming back. Keep posting your amazing work. Love all of them!


----------



## Many Eyes

Sounds like a great day Vince!!!!


----------



## vc1111

Not sure if you guys heard yet, but Cutt Em Jack, one of the bait builders who posts his work here from time to time, just too his personal best Muskie....a fat 49 incher!

I'm hoping he can put up some photos. It was a mammoth.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

It's posted below but here's a pic.


----------



## vc1111

I bet you're still feeling good about that fish, Mark!

I was out of town for a while and have not had a chance to hit the water. 

The reports I'm hearing about West Branch for musky are mixed. I'm thinking this cooler weather might keep things active out there for a while, even though this is the time of year that place can really get tough or pretty much shut down.

I know Bulldawg was out yesterday, but haven't heard how he did.

It should certainly be close to prime time for Milton in the next few weeks. Haven't been out that way, but I've heard its been a bit muddy from the rain.


----------



## vc1111

Looks like another weekend without a chance to fish. Hopefully i can get a few hours in at Milton next week during the evening. I'm thinking West Branch must be slowing down and Milton's fishing should be firing up.

Would love to get a first hand report from Beau!


----------



## All Eyes

Lately I've been experimenting with paint and trying some new things color wise. It's easy to strip water based paint and start over, so a few of my baits have served as guinea pigs while I play around. I have been trying to do some natural finishes such as this poor attempt at a crappie that didn't come out all that well. They get better with every try so at least I'm headed in the right direction. Also playing with some neon colors that should grab some attention. It's been a lot of fun trying to come up with new paint schemes.


----------



## vc1111

How could you fault that crappie pattern? It looks great. 

That neon bait looks like it will catch a variety of species.

Nice work!


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you Vince. My few attempts at painting crappie have been just ok but still not what I'm after. Each one looks a little bit better so I will keep trying. Always love looking at your work, so please keep them coming.


----------



## All Eyes

Psycho and perch.


----------



## fishing_marshall

That crappie is killer!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I like the crappie as well.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the nice comments.  This is my 3rd attempt at painting a crappie and each one gets better. The spots were done by burning random holes into flexible vinyl with a soldering iron. The vinyl has a light adhesive backing so it clings to the bait real nice without taking paint off while removing. The spots are painted black at first, before the entire bait is gone back over in white starting at the belly and fading up the sides. Then some transparent green/brown mix on top and sides. When I get around to finishing my next one I will post a pic. Hopefully it will turn out even better. Thanks again!


----------



## vc1111

Interesting paint recipe. We should all share more paint recipes like that because it can be informative to see the different ways guys go about achieving a given finished bait, especially the more natural paint jobs (meaning trying to paint a perch to look like a perch and a blue gill to look like a blue gill, etc).
They are far more unforgiving in my opinion, because you are trying to achieve a finished look that really doesn't allow much variation. 

One thing I think adds a lot to certain natural finishes is speckling. The tiny dots of black or brown add to the randomness found within the orderliness of natural paint jobs.

I find it interesting that you paint the black dotting first with the stencil and come back over fading the white in. What color is the bait to start with,Eyes? Is it white or some other color? Are you fading an off white over the bait after using the stencil?

Now you've got me wanting to get back out to the paint shop and I'm really buried on other projects right now!


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, I start out painting the entire bait with a white base coat and the spots are done jet black like a dalmatian. Then I lightly go back over the bait with a thinned opaque white (not off white) until the spots are milked over and faded out. I find that it's much easier for me to do it this way as apposed to painting the spots lightly in one shot. It takes quite a bit of white to cover that black so it gives me a lot more control as they slowly fade out. It's nice doing stripes this way too. It's easier to make them fade from dark at the top to barely visible at the belly. Then I use transparent colors over top of everything. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- if you don't mind me asking, what method do you use for doing the little specks on your natural paint jobs? They definitely add a nice random and natural look. I've tried it a few times by tapping a paint brush with a tiny bit of paint loaded on it over the work. I will start tapping it over scrap paper until the required amount of paint splatters. The effect was just okay but still wanted to group up more than I wanted. Maybe I just need to practice some more? 

Right now I'm in the process of painting one that has some serious contrast. Glow yellow on black. I want to add some fire orange rings around the yellow now after seeing a painted turtle the other day.  The original idea was salamander but it's still evolving. It's always fun to paint new stuff.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

You guys all do some killer work! I'm am still pretty green with the whole airbrush thing but learning as I go. Starting with trolling spoons and some husky jerks. I appreciate all the info shares, I pick up little tips and tricks from all the posts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111

I put a few drops of black in the airbrush after watering it down with the appropriate thinner or reducer. Then turn the pressure way down and rock the trigger back and forth.

The paint spits tiny micro drops which vary according to the way you thinned the paint and the pressure you're using.

I'm dying to see that salamander when you're done! That just sounds like it will turn out very cool.


----------



## vc1111

Kissmy, that is some fine paint work. Keep posting your work here as you go and a lot of these guys will share ideas and tips with you. 

If you see something you like, as how it was done. Pretty much everyone here shares openly.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- Ah-HA! Thanks for the tip. I will play around with that later this evening. 

Kissmybasstoo- Fully agree with Vince. Those all came out fantastic. Def look like real EYE candy.


----------



## All Eyes

My salamander paint job didn't turn out very well. I ended up re painting it in this bluegill pattern.


----------



## slowtroller

The Black/Yellow spot and Bluegill should be great on the skis.


----------



## All Eyes

slowtroller said:


> The Black/Yellow spot and Bluegill should be great on the skis.


These are small 3" and under wood baits made more for inland walleye and bass. I need to get around to finishing some large musky baits I started.


----------



## vc1111

I'd love see your musky work. I bet with the extra room to work with color and detail, you would knock out some real home runs.


----------



## vc1111

A new adventure is about to begin.


----------



## Anzomcik

Few weeks back while painting baits I wanted to try to paint an actual musky. I had a musky shape cut out I made from my cnc plasma I run at work. So I primed it and with some reference photos I jumped right in! 

Shooting from the hip on all the colors, shapes, and shades, I plowed through it. My first attempt, I am happy with it. I used the same clear coat process as my baits that give it great depth that my iphone camera couldn't pick up, it kind of gave me fits getting a photo that wasn't to bright from my lighting. 

Here was a rough progression...


----------



## tmitchell91

SolarFall said:


> hey guys though i would add some pics of my recent baits to here too so enjoy the pics i guess


Do people actually fish with these or are they just for show? I would be to scared to even touch it, its so beautiful im sure i would break it somehow lol


----------



## vc1111

Anzomcik, your musky did come out nice, especially for a first attempt. The spots on the side are what would drive me crazy. Anytime I do spot or stripes nI always make myself a little nuts trying to get them juuuuuust right.


----------



## vc1111

Solar, nice work once again. That pike-shaped glider is really sharp. Is that carved or did you make a mold from a carving so you can make more than on at a time?


----------



## sonar

As usual,,Guys,,Beautiful pics of your amazing art!! Thanks for sharing your adventures & efforts!! I REALLY enjoy them all!!----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> I'd love see your musky work. I bet with the extra room to work with color and detail, you would knock out some real home runs.


Solar, as always your work never fails to blow me away. Just insane.

Anzomcik, that musky is way cool! You did a heck of a job on that!

Vince, Those pics you posted are beautiful. 
And I know what you mean about having extra room to work with. Trying to paint any detail on these little baits can definitely be challenging. Not only painting but making stencils sometimes gives me fits. I have been practicing scale patterns lately like on this little carp bait and it can be a pain in the butt sometimes. My eyes are getting worse all the time.


----------



## All Eyes

Something I found that works well for painting scale patterns are these plastic U notched trowel applicators for tile adhesive. I'm sure most of you guys all have other materials and things for scaling effects, but this worked pretty well so thought I'd share. I've been trying to paint some more natural finishes and have always used mesh or screening for my scales before. I really like the more realistic looking scales and always wondered how it was done when I first got started making baits.


----------



## vc1111

That is a beautiful bait. Love the scales.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot Vince. Here is the finished bait after the fins were painted. 

Also, what size of wire and hardware do you use for the large 8"+ musky baits? I want to make some wire through musky crankbaits and have everything but the wire, split rings and hooks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vc1111

I can't remember the exact specs for the wire....I think it's around .060, but I could be wrong. I haven't bought any for a long time.

The hooks I use are VMC 8650 cone cut bronze in 3/0 through about 6/0.

For the split rings I'll have to check my last order to get the specs.


----------



## slowtroller

Your lures look to good to use, very nice work.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I use 1/16 in stainless tig wire. Number 7 split rings.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the info guys. My first musky builds will be mostly winging it as far as balance and weighting goes. Hopefully my first attempts wont be rollers.


----------



## vc1111

You have the scale of your baits as a great starting point. It should be interesting and fun. I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## monte39

slowtroller said:


> Your lures look to good to use, very nice work.


I agree with him I don't build my own baits but I love this thread. If I made something that looked half as good as you guys do I'd probably keep it under glass. Nice work guys.


----------



## vc1111

I recently returned from hunting mule deer and elk in Utah. I'll post some pictures right here in the next week or two.

In my absence, Larry scored a beautiful musky on this little 4 3/4 inch Fatfingers Flatshad:









Here's Larry with the fish...can you guess how long it









(Bulldawg and Madmac, you guys please refrain! You already know!)


----------



## BaddFish

Vince- I'm guessing 48"... Ohio fish?


----------



## vc1111

Yes, it is an Ohio fish. Good guess, too. Hoping we get a few more....


----------



## vc1111

Hit Milton yesterday with Larry. It wasn't as crowded as I thought it would be for a holiday weekend, but still, there were more boats there than we're used to. I guess we're bit spoiled by having been fishing mostly evenings during the week this year.

The weather was excellent and as usual, we had plenty of food and water. I brought my own coffee and Larry brought his own also. that's the way it has to be with the coffee...if you let him bring his coffee mess kit, you risk dying a slow and miserable death. I'm pretty sure he was born devoid of taste buds. Either that, or his coffee has burned them out.

There were a number of musky anglers on the water, but from what we heard very few fish were caught, and none of them particularly long. Larry boated a 37 on his trusty old Ernie, which has dozens of muskies under its belt. I had a few rips, but could not get properly bit.

We swam a couple of times during the course of the day to cool off and that was really enjoyable. We haven't been able to fish nearly as much as we usually do this year and it was nice to enjoy a bit of a swim on a day pushing 90 degrees with lots of sun.

We spotted an osprey or two up the river, but couldn't get eyes on the bald eagle we occasionally see in that area.

On thing was very noticeably absent; there were no shad schooling near the surface as they usually do this time of year. Larry speculated that because of the heavy rains and high and muddy water we had this year, the shad spawn may have been something of a failure this year. I tend to agree with him because something is obviously out of whack. There were still a few fish roaming the LNG beautiful river channel, but without the usually heavy shad bloom, things seemed to be slower than usual. Maybe it will pick up in the next few weeks. We didn't see any dead shad on the surface or any dead mature shad higher upstream, as we usually do. I'm sure there are still some in the system, but it certainly seems like the numbers are way down.


----------



## All Eyes

Had to laugh about the coffee comment. Most people say similar things about my brew also.  
Something I have often wondered about regarding musky is what kind of numbers there are in the common targeted lakes such as Milton and West Branch. And also since the vast majority are C&R does it make them wiser and more reluctant to bite over time? It would seem to me that the same fish are boated more often than other species due to lower numbers of them but I really don't know. I'm heavily leaning towards getting into musky fishing and wanting to learn more about them.


----------



## vc1111

They are magnificent, Eyes. You'd love it. The gear is an expense hurdle, but once your over it, it is easy to get ready to go. You don't need more than one big box of baits usually and you don't have to replenish lines or baits very often...that is once you've made up your mind that you have what you need.

Oh, and for the record, here's the swim beach at one of our favorite lakes in 2007 a few days after Larry washed his coffee pot in the main lake:


----------



## All Eyes

BAHAHAHA! That's good stuff Vince! I love strong black coffee but have never had to call in a Hazmat team to help rinse my thermos.


----------



## All Eyes

Forgot to add my congrats to Larry on that submarine he caught. Nice job! She's a beautski! 

Vince, those Flatshads of yours must have some great action to go along with their good looks. You and others have caught a lot of musky on them over the years.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. It was a biggen! He's caught some hogs this year!


----------



## All Eyes

Quick question for wood musky bait builders:
How do eye screws hold up for rear hook hangers on musky baits? I am in the process of building my first larger wood bait at 8" and was thinking about using eye screws instead of through wire construction. The ones I just bought are .092 at 1-1/2" long. Also bought some stainless .062 wire but without a drill press and a long thin bit, is my only other option a grooved channel or 2 piece bait? Thanks for any input! John


----------



## fishing_marshall

I use .092 1 1/8" screw eyes on all my baits and never had any issues


----------



## muskyhound

John I have been making Muskie baits for 20 years now and never had a screw eye fail, just make sure you use a good epoxy for the lip the longer the cure time the stronger it will be, I get my epoxy from aero tech hobby in north canton (their brand) never had a lip pull out as well, if you want to wire through shoot me a pm and i can give you my cell # to explain how I do it no drill press needed...


----------



## vc1111

Use Devcon 2 ton, John. You'll be good to go with screw eyes. Just drill pilot holes smaller that the screw eye.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I made it out to Milton yesterday. It was raining when we got there and it rained for about two hours after we launched the boat, but it cleared up a bit after that.

We fished the river channel mainly but we did short line over the flats for a while. During the short lining I hooked a very heavy musky and lost him. He hit a bait that I had retired, the same one that I caught my 50 incher on in 2012, a firetiger flatshad carved from yardarm cedar. That fish will haunt me for the next 10 days at least. I would loved to have seen him in the net.

Larry boated a 37 incher under the bridge where the old couch used to be. It was the first "bridge fish" we've landed in a couple years. I'm convinced that the removal of the couch from beneath the bridge by some dastardly thieves ruined the ambiance of the pool and the fish found a better hangout elsewhere. 

The river is not showing anything much at all in the way of shad hatches this year and I think that is why the fishing has been slower than it might otherwise be along the river channel. That area is usually pretty much loaded with balls of shad about this time of year, but not this year.

Larry surmises that the rains and the high muddy water may have caused a poor hatch this year and I'm inclined to agree with him. There are still fish in there, of course, but from what I'm hearing and seeing, the numbers aren't quite normal. 

Beau, one of the regulars along the river, and an excellent musky fisherman, has taken a few good ones, and Larry boated a 46 there about 2 weeks ago, but still it seems like the shad aren't right and the fishing is showing it. Just my two cents, I could be wrong. 

There will be tournament there next weekend and a lot of darn good musky people will be there. I'll be surprised if the numbers are like they were for the tournament last year, even though Milton can be better in September than other times. I hope for their sake, I'm wrong...we're just talking here, folks.

Toward the end of the day, Larry boated a 24 inch walleye on one of my 4 3/4 inch Flatshads. As a matter of prudence, I deftly and definitively dispatched the fish with a blunt instrument the moment we netted it. Those things can be very dangerous and I didn't want to take any chances. I also threw it in the cooler so it could not somehow revive and escape to the waters to bite small children and any thirsty dogs or wildlife along the shore. This morning, after having skinned its carcass, I subjected it to intense heat and hot oil just to be sure. It was a matter of civic responsibility.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the replies Marshal, Hound, and Vince. Glad to know the eye screws hold up to musky. I really appreciate the help from you guys. 
Hound- I will def bend your ear in the future when I build a wire through bait. Curious as to your method.
And a special thanks to Vince for nipping a dangerous situation in the bud by ridding our waters of another viscous predator. I've always heard that walleye are nothing to play around with once they reach 15" but just assumed it was another wife's tale.


----------



## jmotyka50

I know this has nothing to do with bait building but is their a web site that has Ohio muskie tournament s on it would like to go and talk to some pros sorry again know it not about building but would like to say you all have great pieces of work on here and you all are master's at your trade thanks for showing and the info you give us


Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111

Thanks for the info Jmotka50.


----------



## vc1111

This rattle system worked out very well. The rattle is mounted so that the side to side action of the bait triggers the rattle effect.

I cut up small pieces of the acid brush hand ( that's the little silver handled paint brush in the photo for those of you not familiar with acid brushes ). I put a few bb's in them and covered them with a little cap of metal, which I cut from a piece of sheet metal. You could also cut them from a soda can. Making the caps like this is a trick shared with me by rjbass of Iva Biggen Baits.

I've been using a few of these this year and they sound great...not too soft, not too loud in my opinion.

Note that I countersunk the holes a bit so that the "cap" could be easily covered with plumber's putty and sanded flush. The plumber's putty seems to transmit sound better than wood putty. Maybe because it's a bit harder?

Of course, this idea gets tricky to use on thinner baits, but you guys who build round baits for bass and walleye should try this.


----------



## vc1111

My wife took this beautiful close up. I was fascinated by the detail and then I noticed the amazing patterns and color in the body, wings, and legs. 

Larger versions of these patterns could be used for walleye, perch, or even northern pike paint schemes

And note the colors...those beautiful sort of natural olive greens can be achieved by adding a few drops of black to yellow...then shoot the green over a much lighter natural olive green or yellow.

Also note how just a little black stands out against the overall hue...black is a color you need to be a bit careful with...a little goes a long way and it can easily overwhelm a paint job. This grasshopper chose just a little black for his wardrobe!

I think if you tap or click on the picture, you get the option to view a much larger version of the photo.


----------



## MadMac

He has some nice tiger striping on his shoulder plates.


----------



## All Eyes

Great idea using the acid brush handles for rattle chambers. Funny you would post this because I was just messing around with some 9 mm bullet casings for rattles but haven't finished any yet. An idea I had was to position the chamber between the eyes and use the eyes as the end caps. Glass eyes might be especially "tinky". The brush handles would be perfect for that. I also have some 3/8" brass tubing that I make spoons and blades out of that might work well also. Most rattle baits seem to me like they catch more fishermen than fish due to the fact that while pulled through the water, the force holds the bearings tight to the back of the tube. You would think that a chamber positioned side to side would be much more effective. 
As always, thanks for sharing Vince.


----------



## vc1111

This one isn't finished but it will be soon. I'm now finally able to get back into my paint shop without getting nuts. 

You see, I've finally won a battle I've been fighting in my paint shop. My enemy was an ordinary red squirrel. That's right, a red squirrel. Normally, I love God's creatures and enjoy being in their company as much as the next guy. But...if you've ever seen what a squirrel does indoors after it sets up residence, you'd understand why I took exception to his presence.

At first he moved into the floor joists beneath my paint shop. My paint shop is on the second floor. He snuck in through a screen on the first floor below the shop, climbed up into the insulation between the two floors and began storing approximately 800 trillion walnuts in the insulation.

Now, you may not think a red squirrel would create a stink, but you'd be wrong. They do their business everywhere and anywhere at any time and the walnuts have a rather putrid odor to them. The combination is nauseating.

I surveyed the situation and at first, I tried diplomacy. I figured if I disturbed him enough, he'd be a good neighbor and leave. But no, he had to be stubborn and combative. He would not leave. Instead he he would sit on the railing outside the paint shop in the mornings as I have my coffee and taunt me as I looked out the window. I never knew a squirrel could be so adept with his middle fingers. 

He also continued to store his nuts everywhere. He had so many that he was storing them on the floor, on the railing and on the deck leading into the paint shop, just everywhere.


Then he began chewing things. He chewed up the rafters and chewed holes in the insulation and even some scrap wood I kept stored on the first floor beneath the paint shop. Naturally, I was concerned that the electrical wiring would be next.

Enough is enough.

I painted my face and prepared for battle.








A formal declaration of war was drafted under a medallion signature guarantee and delivered to him via registered mail. He refused to sign as you might expect. His response was more taunting from the railing outside the shop.

Cleverly, I waited a few days and only approached his encampment when I knew he would be asleep...of course, most of his ilk are sleeping about mid-day. I rushed into the first floor storage area and began slamming a two by four against the ceiling joists. 

Worked like a charm. He panicked and came flying out of his nest high up in the insulation. He clamored out of there, squeaking and squealing, as he fled in a panic into an apple tree across the yard.

Next, in accordance with my carefully crafted strategy, I immediately pulled out a ladder, some plywood, and a screw gun. I went about sealing up the holes he had created so that he would never again be able to come back. I pulled down the insulation and witnessed a shower of walnuts that caused the ground to shake beneath my boots. I won. It was over and he was gone for good.

Or so I thought...

To be continued....


----------



## BaddFish

Great story...haha.

Greater flame color on that lure- it looks like realistic flames...something I used to do years ago in a land far far away- AKA, when i had time.


----------



## All Eyes

That's hilarious and concerning. If it's true that animal behavior can help forecast the upcoming weather, it sounds like your little redheaded buddy was preparing for another ice age with that many nuts.


----------



## vc1111

There is a line in Hemingway's book, The Old Man and The Sea, which reads, "it was an hour before the first shark hit him." I'll never forget reading that line for the first time when I read the book as a boy. The line chiseled out the precise point in time when you knew things were changing for the worse.

That is how I felt a few days later as I was moving toward the door of my shop and saw this:


The vermin had returned. He had chewed through the 3/4 inch thick deck and into the room beneath the shop. 









I entered the shop and heard a rattling from down below. Then nothing. Quiet. 

I knew he was in there again. He knew I knew he was in there again. 

I waited and listened. Whoever made the next move would lose this game. It seemed like it was an hour before the first sound betrayed his fear. He rumbled from within the exhaust tubing of my paint booth! He had climbed into the exhaust system of my beloved paint booth!

I reached over and knocked on the exhaust pipe and heard him rattle down and then up again. Clearly he wasn't sure where to go or what to do...and neither was I.

Suddenly I felt my hand moving toward the switch...

I powered up the exhaust fan and it felt strangely instinctive, as though I had practiced it until it was a smooth fluid motion. It took only a second or two for the exhaust fan to hit full speed.

The sound of that squirrel getting sucked downward into the squirrel cage of the exhaust fan was oddly pleasant. In that moment, in that split second, the sweet irony of that squirrel being pulled toward a squirrel cage was not lost on me.

Thunk, thunk, SQUEAK, SQUACK, THUNK! .....then silence.

Now my exhaust fan vent pipe travels down through the floor of the paint shop and exhausts down into the first floor storage room...I knew that's where he'd land after exiting the squirrel cage.

I ran as fast as I could down the stairs and into the storage room.

And there he was, rendered motionless, waiting for the inevitable. 

Our eyes met. Two enemies glared at each other and only one would live and one would die. He knew it too, but he stood defiantly, even honorably somehow.








I gave him an honorable dispatch. It was finally over.


----------



## All Eyes

You have to respect the resilience of the little guy for giving you a hard fight. Did you at least have enough left to make a spinner bait tail?


----------



## MadMac

Did you invite Larry over for the victory dance?


----------



## vc1111

There will be no victory dance.

I am vexed and perplexed. I killed him. I hung him in the yard, as in Lord Of The Flies, as a mute reminder to any of his kind who might dare to try my temper. 









And today...as I was prepping some baits for the base coat, I heard a noise down in the storage room. He apparently had a companion and he was rattling about somewhere in the insulation beneath the floor of my shop.

How can this be? How many more might there be if I snuff this one?

Of course...this means war. Not the kind where we only use airpower and rely on a coalition of others to provide the boots on the ground. Not the kind were we render this breed of filthy, nut munchin' vermin to a "manageable" status. No, I will purge them from my piece of the planet.

As Churchill said: &#8220;What kind of a people do they think we are? Is it possible they do not realize that we shall never cease to persevere against them until they have been taught a lesson which they and the world will never forget?&#8221;

We will scorch the earth beneath them. We will terminate them with extreme prejudice. Oh, don't make me quote Apocalypse Now...


----------



## All Eyes

A couple suggestions.


----------



## vc1111

Lamo @ All Eyes!

Meanwhile, back at the finishing shop...hooks applied, ready for testing at West Branch today.


----------



## Many Eyes

I think I hear the fishing jumping out of the water for them baits!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. All the baits ran very well, so now all they need is some finish coats and they're ready to go.

I tested them yesterday on West Branch as Larry and I fished a beautiful sunny day. The trolling was unproductive so we tried some casting off and on during the day. We raised a few but couldn't convert them into strikes.

I'm not sure how many more days i'll get out this year with deer season in less than a couple weeks. I'm always torn this time of year between the two, but bow hunting seems to win more these days.

I spent some time hunting for mule deer and elk this year in the Rockies. May go back and do that again before the year ends. Having a lot of good options is a good problem to have!


----------



## All Eyes

I was fortunate enough to do some tent camping and trout fishing in the Rockies many years ago. My brother in law was stationed in Cheyenne, and the family all drove out to visit sis for a couple of weeks. We camped a week on a cliff over looking a big lake but don't really know where. There wasn't a soul for miles. It was somewhere between Estes Park and Pikes Peak because that's as far as we drove in either direction. I have wanted to go back ever since. You see pictures of the Rockies all the time but they look much bigger in person.  There's just no words to describe it. Makes you feel like a grain of sand with all that space surrounding you. Very jealous that you got to do some hunting in CO.


----------



## vc1111

i know exactly what you mean by the 'grain of sand' reference. It is hard to comprehend the scale of everything in those mountains. When you're up on the higher points you can see everything and it seems like you could walk to a place you've spotted in a few minutes, but it's actually a mile or so away or more even.

I'll post a few pictures of the area we hunted. It'll take some time to get them off my antique Galaxy smart phone. I'm in the process of going about getting around to investigating getting into Verizon to possibly research going about considering maybe purchasing a new iPhone.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a shot of my son and a friend of the family who came up to hunt with us for a few days. This shot was taken in the low country as we were doing some glassing for elk.



Everything about hunting elk and mule deer requires a lot of adjustment compared to hunting for whitetails. The shots are longer...MUCH longer usually, the camo is a bit different, and of course, you hunt from the ground almost always. I made a change of bow sight and stabilizer and had to practice shooting out to 80 yards. I was surprised to find that I could achieve some level of consistent proficiency out to 60 yards. Next year, with a lot of practice, I hope to push that mark out to 70 yards.

We had a wonderful time. I enjoyed everything about it from the mountain air, to the backpacking, the camping, cooking over a fire, sleeping under the stars, being serenaded by coyotes every night, and on and on. Can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## MadMac

Great time with your son Vince. I'm sure neither of you will ever forget it. Also glad to see you working with some form of what looks like orange tiger. You know how I like that in low light. They look great. It was nice to see you and Larry again as always. When we left I ran into a friend at the ramp that has done well the last couple weeks. All casting. Call me for details if you go back out.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. I figure they'll be in the weeds a lot now. 

I have two other patterns in orange tiger I'm working on in addition to the one you saw.

I'll post a few more pics of the area I hunted with my son.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## vc1111

I'm sitting here finishing up my coffee. I look out the window and I see a large hawk swoop down and try to snatch a fox squirrel out in my yard down by the creek.

I found myself cheering for the hawk. Seriously.:G


----------



## All Eyes

Great pics Vince! My bucket list includes a return visit.
Someone posted a pic of this channel cat on another thread today for help with identification. It was caught at Indian Lake, and I couldn't help to wonder if Larry may have been there and spilled some more coffee.  
Really cool looking cat though, and thought it might help stir some creative juices for a paint scheme.


----------



## vc1111

That pattern almost looks like a sort of camo pattern, doesn't it?

That's very cool.


----------



## James F

Maybe a few treble hooks and a good leader and that Squirrel might have taken the bait, or at least a figure 8


----------



## vc1111

Dont laugh, James F, I'm considering how I might trap the blasted thing!


----------



## vc1111

On what was a beautiful September day in Ohio, we set out on the waters of Lake Milton at about 10 am.

The bait was finally starting to show itself on the fish finder as we trolled south up the river channel that feeds the lake. The bait is still not 'balling up' near the surface like it usually does around this time of and that concerns me. I'm thinking that maybe the muskie population may suffer higher mortality rates if they're unable to feed hard in preparation for winter if the bait is more scarce than usual. But of course, that is based solely upon conjecture and observation of that water compared to other years. I surely hope I'm wrong.

In any case, we fished hard for five hours, rotating baits, changing speeds, trying what we could to trip a strike. Heck, we even did some casting in the large bay near the first bridge...nothing.

Finally, around three o'clock, we decided to pull the plug on Milton and make the 15 minute drive to West Branch to give that place a go. Getting off the water was no easy trick...there was a bass tournament going on and they were at the dock about 40 or 50 boats strong. It was courteous and orderly though, and Larry politely waited until it was his turn to put the trailer down the ramp so I could de-launch and get us out of there. 

From what we heard, the bass fishing wasn't spectacular either, but we only talked to a few different competitors near the dock.

We rolled over to West Branch and immediately it just somehow "felt" better and more promising. The water clarity was excellent and for a Saturday at the West Branch Nut House, there were relatively few pleasure boaters out.

We trolled for a bit and tried casting one spot. I was surprised that we didn't even raise one casting at one of my favorite weed-covered humps. But...when they're not moving, they're not moving so we set about rigging for trolling again and about an hour or so later, I connected with a pig of a 44 at the very top of one of our trolling lanes. I was bottom-bouncing a 4 3/4 Fatfingers Flatshad and it skittered across the bottom twice before his slammed it. I may post a picture of the bait later.... it was NOT firetiger and we were amazed that firetiger didn't produce for us at all.

West Branch has definitely been a real sweetheart this year and believe me, 'sweetheart' is not the term we've used on her in years past. But 2014 has been a year of numbers for the lake, and for us at least, it produced an amazing average size. Of course, Larry took his personal best there this year with a sow of a 49, and most of our other fish were all very nice.

Even the west end was good to us this year and we've NEVER boated a fish over there until this year. 

By all accounts, 2014 will be historic for West Branch numbers and size. I only wish we could have gotten out more this year. For the time we spent, it was just an excellent year and with musky fishing, you'd better learn to relish those years because they can be few and far between.

Larry and I spent some time talking about years gone by as we trolled. We both remain puzzled and curious at how the five bodies of water we fish for muskies can turn on and then slam shut, sometimes for years at a time.

Pymatuning seems to be off right now, but in 2004 and 2005 we didn't want to fish anywhere else!

Leesville seemed to be relatively slow this year, and that is according to Bob Marshall, a man I consider to be an expert on putting fish in his boat on that lake. If he's having a tough time, you can pretty much take it to the bank that the fishing isn't what its been in years past. Yet, Larry and I had years there where two to five fish days were pretty much commonplace.

Piedmont is hard for me to quantify. We've done just 'ok' there the past few times we've been there. Despite how much I love that entire area, the gas prices make me wince any time we consider heading down there for a day of fishing. The price of gas coupled with the fact that other lakes are 'on' right now, and well, it just doesn't make sense to drive nearly 100 miles one way when you know you'll probably do as well or better on West Branch or Milton, depending on the time of year..

This year was also sort of off for me as far as building baits. I've had other things, very important and serious things to deal with and the building took a back seat for a while. I also forced two trips tot the rockies into my schedule and that was no easy task, but it will be registered high up on my list of special things I was able to do in my time.

2014 fishing is ending now. Oh, we may get out once more, but the fishing in the fall can be wonderful but VERY spotty, and bow hunting just eats into my soul this time of year. 

Like all great seasons, the 2014 musky season went way too fast. I'm already looking forward to 2015 and I have 3 or 4 prototype baits I'm going to build this winter for 2015.


----------



## MadMac

My hat is way cooler than yours.


----------



## vc1111

My hat has so much Mojo that for the my safety and that of my passengers, I have to remove it when driving over bridges above musky waters.


----------



## All Eyes

Ran across this video of a Caterpillar and couldn't help but think of what a cool paint scheme this would be to put on a bait. It also would be semi easy to do as it's basically just vertical black bars with yellow spots. I may have to attempt this on my musky bait if I ever get time to finish it. Click on the text to play video. 
[ame="http://www.break.com/video/the-way-this-caterpillar-eats-is-almost-hypnotic-2763953"]The Way This Caterpillar Eats Is Almost Hypnotic | Video | Break.com[/ame]


----------



## vc1111

That really is beautiful.

Paint it and post it!


----------



## All Eyes

I have had this thing ready for paint for a while now, and just haven't decided on a color scheme. I did a practice run of the Caterpillar colors and wasn't all that happy with how it turned out. May just go with perch or something I'm used to painting? The bait is 8" long and made from cherry. It's a wood I haven't used very much in the past so the action and buoyancy will be somewhat of a surprise to me. Will post the finished product soon.


----------



## vc1111

Cherry has a subtle muted action and tends to suspend nicely when casting.


----------



## vc1111

Just bought another two gallon batch of Envirotech EX-74. 

I love that stuff and it keeps forever.

I'm also in needs of another load of stainless steel wire, Devcon2, a variety of paint colors, sandpaper, screw eyes. and before long a new drying wheel motor and benchtop belt sander.


----------



## All Eyes

And I thought golf was an expensive hobby. What have you got me into? 
Looking around for E-Tex online I found the best price was at Menard's. Each 32 oz. kit is $18 and some change, but only if you buy 4 of them. It's the minimum you can order. I'll probably just pick up another one from Micheal's.


----------



## vc1111

Yea, it can be expensive.

You should try the EX-74. It goes on thicker, had UV inhibitors to protect the colors from fading, and it seems to be a little harder.

If you're not too far from me, I'll give you some to try.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you for the suggestion and the offer Vince. I live in Massillon or I would swing by and give you some .062 stainless wire. I just picked up 92 ft. of it. Going to look into the epoxy you recommend and give it a try.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I just ordered lips, hooks, sealer, epoxy. I used ex 74 some last year, had problems with it setting up. Was always a little tacky where etex is fine. I don't know if it was temp/ humidity in my basement or what. Stuff is pricy, but when it did set up I really liked it. My desktop computer died so I need to figure out how to post pics on this iPad.


----------



## vc1111

Sounds good, eyes. Shoot me a pm.

Marshall, I'm surprised to hear it set up slowly for you. Mine seems to set up a bit faster than normal envirotex. It's all I use these days.


----------



## All Eyes

PM sent your way Vince.
I had just enough epoxy left to finish another one of my small cedar baits. This one is 3" with a Janns lip that I modified into a narrow design more like a Flicker Shad or Shad Rap style lip. Haven't tested the action yet so I will add it to the pile of some other ones that have yet to hit the water. My pictures never come out that well (taken with my I-phone) but this one is done in iridescent plum over pink with purple stripes. I dusted the stripes with silver which you can't really see unless the light hits it right. Kinda cool how it changes. Just need to clean up the hook hanger yet and finish it off with red trebles.
Still recovering from dental surgery that is taking forever to heal and dealing with a few other issues so I haven't had the time to finish any musky builds yet. This winter should give me more than enough time to stockpile some larger baits. I will be sure to post some of them when they are finished.


----------



## MadMac

That's a nice pattern Eyes. I think that would work very well on WB muskies on a bigger bait.


----------



## vc1111

You really know how to work with color, Eyes. Great bait.


----------



## All Eyes

TY Steve and Vince. There are certain colors that I really like in combinations with each other. It will be fun to play with the extra surface area on the large baits and I'm looking forward to getting into some finer detailing work with gills and fins as well as some 3-D carving work. Should be fun.


----------



## vc1111

Built a few sets of eyes last night. I love doing eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- I Would really like to see the eyes. I was just at Micheal's today looking for some doll eyes for musky baits among other things. The main reason I went was to pick up some Frisket film for stencils and they don't carry it. That came as a surprise. Had to go to an arts and craft store to get it. Also finally picked up a few things to finish my bigger drying wheel. Yee-Haw! Won't be long now.


----------



## vc1111

I have a few baits almost done that I'll be posting soon. My computer's wifi isn't reading the router signal since I had a new modem installed. Not sure why, but I'm working on so many things right now I haven't been able to fix it.

I have needed a new wheel for several years, but I've been patching up the old one. It's dying a slow death.


----------



## vc1111

Lately I've been reading a lot about knife making and knife sheath making. There are a number of striking parallels between those topics and that of bait building.

Knife and sheath making is populated by some true artists. It is also the realm on innovation and seems to be advancing at high speed in a relatively short time. 

Any knife lovers or collectors in our numbers? I like them but I don't collect them ( I'm fight hard to not get started on another thing to collect!) 

I have a few that I enjoy but there are dozens more I'd like to own though they would only duplicate the utility of those I already have.


----------



## All Eyes

Recently I came across this very cool video of a Rams head knife made from a railroad spike. It's a long video but the end result is fantastic. I'm not a knife collector either, but can't get enough of looking at the work of artists who have perfected their craft. Another such example of amazing work is an artist from Cuyahoga Falls, OH by the name of Tom Baldwin. He carves and paints birds with incredible realistic detail. Just thought some of you woodcarvers might get a kick out of looking at his creations.


----------



## vc1111

I've seen that video. Its hard to believe anyone could do that with something as crude as a railroad spike.

Check out Gavko Knives of you get a chance. He makes quite a few different types including both folders and fixed blade. I watched his videos and learned a lot about making Kydex sheaths.

The carvings of the birds are off the hook! Id love to see them in person. Does he do shows or exhibits?


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- here is a link to Tom's gallery and one of my favorite carvings of his. Look at the amazing detail in this owl. The closer you look at it, the less it makes sense that's it's not real. Click on it twice for the supersized image.
http://www.songofwood.com/


----------



## vc1111

Just beautiful work. I would love to know more about how he achieves such fine detail and how he blends the different patches of color together to get that seamless effect.


----------



## All Eyes

Just finished up my drying wheel that I pieced together with scrap wood and stuff I had laying around. I kept it smaller than originally planned at 2ft. long, but it will still hold 8 baits at a time and has room for larger wheels if need be. The motor is rated for 40 lbs. so we will see how long it lasts. Getting ready to do some painting now. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## All Eyes

A couple of my lure blanks have served as practice dummies and almost a dry erase board for experimenting with colors and paint schemes. Everything from fish patterns to what the heck is that?  I have really painted some funky looking stuff just to see what it will look like. Some look okay and others are just funny. A few of them remind me of a Greatful Dead t-shirt or a van from 1970. It's a lot of fun and a great way to get better at painting. Some of my practice blanks probably have 20 coats of paint on them and growing.


----------



## vc1111

That's great! I keep some PVC pipe near the paint booth to test colors etc.


----------



## All Eyes

It's been a long few weeks, but I was finally able to get around to building again. My first 2 musky baits are ready for the wheel and I'm pretty excited to finally make the jump to bigger lures. Here is a body style I've never made before and plan on making several more of soon. This one is 5 3/4" made from cedar. The other one (not pictured) is 8" and made out of cherry. When they are finished I will get a better pic of them outside. This crappie has a lot of pearl in it that should pop in the sunlight. After the first coat of epoxy I plan on going in and adding the fins. I've screwed too many up and don't want to start over again.


----------



## MadMac

Looks great. You'll have to change your screen name to Some Eyes now.


----------



## All Eyes

Some Eyes LOL! TY Mac! Here is a slightly better pic of the crappie. It has that pearl sheen to it and it's hard to get a good shot of on this phone. I've been trying to paint more natural looking crappie patterns using stencils but recently I picked up an artist sponge and it works pretty well for the spots. It's a lot faster that's for sure!


----------



## vc1111

The detail is the icing on the cake. Beautiful work on the whole bait, the gills the eyes, the belly from nose to tail, and the pearl overlay. Pearls are really tough to photo well but you can see the effect in the crappie, Eyes.

Just excellent work. Can't wait to see the other.

More please.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the nice comments Vince. Always much appreciated. It's nice to have the extra room for some carving and painting now. Looking forward to more and more detail as I go along, and painting eyes as apposed to the stick on variety that I'm used to. 3 more are in the works now, and I'm still learning the ins and outs of weighting these larger baits for the desired actions. More to come.


----------



## All Eyes

Some new paint jobs before epoxy. 8" made from cherry


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those look great. Really like the firetiger looking one


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Marshal. It's a pretty stout bait at 1 1/4" wide. It weighs 4.3 oz. and if it doesn't troll well I can always use it as a fish bat.


----------



## MadMac

Yeah. Like firetiger and blue back shad rolled into one.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes is the wizard if color combinations!


----------



## vc1111

My hunting season is winding down, at least as far as the bow is concerned. I'll get in a few more hunts, but I don't care for the temps below about 28 degrees. I just don't enjoy it as much when it's that cold out there.

I had one of the best seasons I ever had. I saw more bucks this year than I've seen in many years. I passed a few that I probably should have shot, but I was swinging for the fence. I had seen three that I was holding out for but it was not to be...so far anyway. I actually filmed a bobcat this year, which was quite a thrill since they are so rare in Ohio. I'll post that video later.

I'm also going to share some new gear I came across. Nothing fancy, but a few of the items were very useful and incredibly inexpensive.


----------



## vc1111

Here's an interesting little flashlight that I came across. It measures about 3 inches long, is made from aircraft aluminum, and has a nicely knurled handle. I've been using it for about three months now and I'm very impressed with it.

It is operated by way of a button on the tail. Although it has only one brightness setting, it throws an impressive, adjustable flood beam. It has a collar near the lens which you slide forward to narrow the beam. Slide to collar all the way forward and it becomes a spotlight, capable of lighting up objects in the distance as far away as 70 to 80 yards and I mean it lights things up at that distance.

















I added a simple para cord lanyard to it to make it harder to drop when using it in the woods. The para cord lanyard is easy to remove from the pocket clip, but not too easy.

As you can see, it can be stood on its tail for indoor use when the lighting is low.

I love the idea that it takes a single AA battery, which is nice because they are relatively cheap and so readily available. The pocket clip a strong and overall the construction is rugged and dependable. 









I also made a Kydex clip for it out of scraps that I had left over from my previous projects. I fashioned the Kydex clip to swivel 90° so that it could be used on a ball cap or even a pullover watch cap.








I found mine on Amazon. Total cost, including shipping, was $3.90. That's right, you read that right, $3.90. For less than four dollars, your heart won't be broken if you lose this flashlight, or drop it over the side of the boat, or in my case, if Larry happens to set it on fire as he is often prone to do with various outdoor gear.

Amazon offers a selection of colors, and for a few bucks more, you can get one with three brightness settings.

I'll probably be buying a few more of these for use in the house, the boat, the glove box of my vehicles, and for gifts.


----------



## vc1111

Five inches from nose to tail, from resin. This will go into my box. Looking forward to spring already.


----------



## All Eyes

Those little flashlights really come in handy. I have several that are very similar to those and like you said, they are very bright. My sister has one that looks like yours that doubles as a stun gun. So, of course I had to see how effective it was by zapping myself on the thigh. Wow! It really packs a punch! Almost kicked my shoe across the room. LOL!
Love the natural look of that shad bait also. The brush work you do on the back and around the eyes is killer.


----------



## All Eyes

Working on a couple to hopefully use before ice for walleye. Always did well with blue/chrome baits at night. Rattle traps and stick baits both. This one is metallic blue back with pearl white and orange belly. It doesn't have the flash of chrome but I really like the way pearl reflects light. This is a 5 1/2" cedar bait and has a circuit board lip.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work. That is a classic pattern.

I hope you get to some of my lure work over the holidays. I also have some more gear to review here. Just need to find some time. 

I hope everyone has a great holiday. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## All Eyes

TY Vince! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. I am spending part of the day painting and hope to have a few more ready for the Erie eye bite before ice. This is another 5 1/2" cedar bait


----------



## All Eyes

Trying to see the difference in action between the lexan and circuit board lips on these. I left myself room to shorten the lexan lip a bit if need be. Always playing around with lengths and angles on them.


----------



## vc1111

Excellent work, Eyes.

You can spend an unlimited amount of time experimenting with diving lips.

Sometimes results can be very interesting. It seems as though there is a certain latitude within which you must work to get the right results. You never know what the parameters are until you push it the trials out to both ends of the spectrum. It is one of the most interesting things about building lures. It is also one of the most time consuming categories of building, but at the same time, it's also one of the most productive things you can spend time on if you hope to increase the catch rate for any given bait.


----------



## vc1111

I have few more gear reviews to share. 

This first few are on flashlights for fishing, hunting, and just general every day use.

The first is one that I used throughout the bow season. 

I was surprised at how often it came in handy. I used it to light up the lock to the door of my camper, inside the camper, in the tree stand in low or no light conditions, and even to navigate to and from the stand. It was also handy for seeing inside the cupboards, and also in the back of my jeep as I fished around for the seemingly countless gear items that go along with bow hunting. It throws a nice bright light and is turned on and off by twisting the collar near the lens end of the tube.

I have no doubt it will be equally as useful and effective for fishing. And here's what's cool: It costs about $8 or so, and you can wear it on a chain around your neck or clip it to your tackle box or hunting gear...or even clip it to the zipper of your jacket.

It's called the "Streamlight Nano." It takes watch batteries, which last an incredibly long time, and cost about $1.50 to replace. I found the best deal on Amazon for the light and the replacement batteries. (I bought generic batteries, which cost much less that the Steamlight replacement batteries and they worked great.)

This would be a great gift. When my wife saw mine, she immediately bought one for her key chain. I wore mine around my neck on a chain for the bow season:


----------



## vc1111

The next light is a light made by a company called Thrunite. It is the Thrunite Ti3.
It is basically a keychain light and is about the size of your little finger.










I bought a number of these as gifts. I liked this light so much that I kept one for myself. My wife took one look at it and another one of these lights disappeared into her purse.

The light costs about $20 and it has three levels of brightness. All three levels of brightness are useful for various needs. 

You cycle through the brightness levels by twisting the collar near the bulb end of the flashlight. The highest level is easily powerful enough to be used for say, changing a tire or repairs during a roadside breakdown. 

It is constructed from aircraft grade aluminum with nice knurling for a firm grip. This is no toy.

It is waterproof to about 6 or 8 feet underwater, and it surely plenty safe if you were to get caught in the rain, or perhaps drop it into a puddle of water.

It also has a strobe mode which can be activated for the unfortunate encounter with the proverbial miscreant. I'm not sure that this mode is as effective for disorienting a bad guy as it might be for signaling for help if you get stranded in your boat after dark or even in your car along the highway at night. It will certainly attract attention much better than an ordinary flashlight beam. The problem, in my opinion, is that one must cycle through the three different modes twice, to get to the strobe. This is not a problem if you were using it to signal distress or for help, but I'm not so sure one would have that much time when dealing with a scumbag.

The light comes with a pocket clip, and also a keychain and clip to attach it to your key ring.

The pocket clip is excellent. It has a firm grasp to the handle and can be removed and reversed so that you can attach the flashlight to the brim of your hat for hands-free work, or just walking through the the woods, or to and from your boat in low light. Very cool feature and this greatly adds to its use as a reliable outdoor everyday device for fishing and hunting...much more compact than your normal headlamp. Clip it to your hat and you're ready to go. It's so light, you'll probably forget it's even up there!

The keychain and clip that is provided in the package for your key ring is in my opinion, junk. 








It is too flimsy to trust, in my opinion, and I fear that the light would eventually become detached and lost. 

As you can see in the first photo, I chose to take a split ring, like the one I use on lures, and slip it under the pocket clip. That way, I can easily detach it from my key ring by way of a small carabiner and still use the pocket clip if need be. 

I love the idea that this thing runs for so long on a single AAA battery, and that it throws three levels of brightness, all of which are very useful. Although this lite costs about $12 more than the Maglite "key ring" type light (Maglite AAA Solitaire), it is more than worth the extra few bucks. At about $20, this thing blows the Solitaire down in the categories of quality, brightness, usefulness, modes, and overall versatility, in my opinion.

It comes with a nice case if you're gifting. Again, Amazon had a favorable price.


Of course, if you have rechargeable AAA's ( which I already have), your cost to operate becomes a non-issue. But even without, the AAA's are relatively cheap and so small and light, you can carry spares on the boat or into the woods without a second thought.

I have one more light to share. Hang on, I saved the best for last...


----------



## vc1111

This last flashlight review is for the the Thrunite TN12 (2014)... The 2014 in parentheses means that it's the new, revised, update version of the flashlight. From all that I've read the technology on this stuff is moving extremely fast and even outstanding models are being made better.

When is first turned this on, I mentally compared it to a Maglite, the type that takes 3 D cells. The thing that came to mind was that line in the 
Crocodile Dundee movie, where the guy says, "That's not a knife. This is a knife."








This compact light is incredible. If you haven't seen one of these types of lights first hand, you will have a very hard time NOT being impressed. As an attempt at explaining how bright it is on the highest mode, I will use the measurement that flashlight junkies use...."lumens." Lumens is the term to express what is essentially units of brightness. The 3D Maglite is about 85 lumens, this light is 1050 lumens on the highest setting. (The Maglite number is given according to what I could find, and is for the old style light. I guess the newer ones have a more modern LED bulb and are brighter, but not that bright.)

This TN12 is about like a handheld spotlight to a certain degree, but is has more of a flood beam as opposed to a narrower, more concentrated beam.

It is much, much lighter than a 3 D cell light and can fit nicely into a pants pocket. It has 5 modes, including a strobe light. It has a tail cap button for on and off and a side button for scrolling through the modes. Like the others, it's made of aircraft grade aluminum, is tough, ergonomic, and waterproof to about 6 or 8 feet, and has a removable pocket clip. It come with a lanyard and holster, for wearing it on your belt.

The cost? About $50, available mostly through Amazon.


----------



## vc1111

This last flashlight review is for the the* Thrunite TN12 (2014)*... The 2014 in parentheses means that it's the new, revised, update version of the flashlight. From all that I've read, the technology on this stuff is moving extremely fast and even outstanding models are being made better.

*When I first turned this light on, I mentally compared it to a Maglite*, the type that takes 3 D cells. The thing that came to mind was that line in the 
Crocodile Dundee movie, where the guy says, "That's not a knife. This is a knife."








This compact light is incredible. If you haven't seen one of these types of lights first hand, you are in for a surprise.

As an attempt at explaining how bright it is on the highest mode, I will use the measurement that flashlight junkies use...."lumens." Lumens is the term to express what is essentially units of brightness. The 3D Maglite is about 85 lumens, this light is 1050 lumens on the highest setting. (The Maglite number is given according to what I could find, and is for the old style light. I guess the newer ones have a more modern LED bulb and are brighter, but not that bright.)

*This TN12 is about like a handheld spotlight* to a certain degree, but is has more of a flood beam as opposed to a narrower, more concentrated beam.

It is much, much lighter than a 3 D cell light and can fit nicely into a pants pocket. It has 5 modes, including a strobe light. It has a tail cap button for on and off and a side button for scrolling through the modes. Like the others, it's made of aircraft grade aluminum, is tough, ergonomic, and waterproof to about 6 or 8 feet, and has a removable pocket clip. It comes with a lanyard and holster, for wearing it on your belt.

*The cost?* About $50, available mostly through Amazon.

*The light uses a powerful 18650 battery.* The battery is powerful, long lasting, and rechargeable. I bought two batteries for the light along with a charger for about $50 additional. The batteries cost around $10 to $12 each, but that's not bad because you can recharge them.

The charger I bought with it can charge two 18650's at a time, can also charge your normal AA and AAA rechargeable batteries, and what's more, it comes with a second cord so you can charge batteries in your car or boat. That is a nice feature when you're hunting or fishing for weekend, a week, or more!

*Now, if you're like I was at first, you're thinking, "That is a lot of cash for a flashlight." *It is a natural thought. However, it is the same thought process you go through before you buy ANY quality piece of gear, including rain gear, boots, clothing, reels, rods, lures, guns, scopes, musky nets, etc. Equipment that functions well for a long time is like that. (But...if you're reading this thread, you're probably a serious outdoorsman anyway; you've come to understand that better gear is worth having and usually lasts much longer and does a much better job.)

*What you have here is a serious piece of gear, *the same or better as is now being used by police, the military, EMT's, etc. 

*It will run for about 74 hours on the "normal" brightness setting,* plus provides a "candlelight mode and three level of brightness beyond...plus the strobe function for signaling or emergencies. Think about how reliable that is for an extended camping or fishing trip. 

*The two brightest modes* are bright enough that you'd better exercise caution near others. You could actually blind the driver of a car, for example. 

This is one of several brands that are out there now. The selection available is wonderful. The pricing across the spectrum from AAA to the 18650 types runs from $20 to about $70. Fenix makes a comparable light, the Fenix PD35.

Up next...a few new bait pictures and a review of a musky net.


----------



## All Eyes

Cool stuff and good reviews. That last one must really pack a punch. It would be fun to have in a pitch black environment. I have one of those giant Maglite's and a few cheap little ones. The light those $10 lights put off makes carrying that big thing seem silly anymore. The D cell Mag's can double as a baton, but off the top of my head I can't think of any other upside to them. My skull cracking weapon of choice wouldn't be a flashlight, but they do have some weight to them and I'd hate to get whacked with one. 
The wearable head lights are what I use for things like working on a car or hunting night crawlers. I love that they are hands free and everywhere you turn your head there's light.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new musky bait and one I've wanted to make for a long time. It's my first attempt at a walleye. This one is 7 1/2" inches and made from brown cedar. I will add fins once the first coat of epoxy dries. Not the best pics once again, but hopefully Santa will bring me a new camera for Christmas.


----------



## bowhunter29

Hey guys,

I still stop by from time to time to check in and see how things are going here. I see you guys are still pumping out some awesome lures! Since I started my business, I don't really feel right posting my work here. But I don't mind posting deer pictures! (if that's okay with everyone else)

How was everyone's deer season? I was fortunate enough to tag out during our archery season here in PA and I shot a decent buck during our annual VA hunt. 



















We've been on a hot streak in VA the last few years. I shot a 152" 8-point in 2012, my buddy shot a 145" mainframe 8-point (with 3 kickers) in 2013 (from the same stand as my 2012 buck), and I missed a buck that I'm guessing would score between 160-170" this year. We have also seen 6 other bucks that would score 125" or better during that time. Did I mention this was all on public land?

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96

Congrats Jeremy....beautiful bucks you have there!
I love the Badger rod you made and I get a tremendous number of compliments on it  I hope to see you again this year at the Milwaukee show!
Been away for awhile myself, my daughter is growing like a weed and combined with Grad school and moving this spring lure building has taken a back seat.
After this next week I'm excited to get back at it as I have a number of blanks cut and ready to go. Now I just have to get the paint/finishing shop up and running.
I've enjoyed stopping in now and again to take a peek at the unmatched work displayed on this site.
All Eyes....super cool seeing your transition to musky lures...fun stuff
Vince, always excited to see what your working on......keep posting fellas as I need some inspiration!

Best and Happy Holidays to everyone 

MS


----------



## bowhunter29

MS, good to hear from you! I know what you mean about getting busy, I've cut back quite a bit myself. I'm actually getting out of building lures and I'm sticking more with rods right now, I don't have time to do both. Our girls are 3, 5, and 7 right now- they are my world!

I'm anxious to see more of your work, post some pictures soon!

Since I'm cutting back, I'm only planning on the new Chicago Musky show this year. It should be a dandy since it's sponsored by Cabelas. 

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Year end 2014 and Eyes is firing up some muskie baits! I will enjoy watching where this goes, really looking forward to it. 

It's nice to see some of the old timers chiming in. Jeremy that is one handsome buck and I'm glad you posted it. I think it's fun to see the other things that builders get into. It kind of rounds out the conversations in a positive way. I'd love to see some pictures of where your rod building is going. 

MS, good to hear from you too. Post up some of your work!

I'm still working on the finishing touches on a couple of baits, so they aren't ready to post yet. 

In the meantime, here's a shot of a motorcycle piece my brother just painted...first he painted it like this:


...and then he set it on fire...



I wish I could set up the lighting in his shop to capture on video him actually painting this stuff. He makes it look so easy and he knocks this stuff out so fast...you'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## MadMac

That is awesome Vince.


----------



## All Eyes

That's awesome! Is there a gallery of his work online that you could share? I'd love to see his work.


----------



## sonar

That's some kind of talent V.!! He is so advanced in his ability!! What a GIFT he possesses !! To be able to visualize,,THEN,,apply it.....Amazing... Thanks for posting it!! Happy Holidays!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. I have always loved most any real depiction of Eagles..True creatures of wild & untamed freedom.. Then,,it's been done on a 'cycle..Freedom X10!! !%


----------



## vc1111

I'm glad you guys enjoy his work. I'm proud of him and how hard he has worked to get where he is with his art. What always fascinates me is that when he gets those rare moments of down time, he goes out to his shop and paints for the pure enjoyment he gets out of it. 

I'll post a link to his facebook page later on.


----------



## vc1111

I made a few variations of this fiery sort of pattern, including a version much larger than this six inch Flatshad.



More to follow. Got to run. MadMac watch your email.


----------



## vc1111

Merry Christmas to all. I hope you and yours are healthy and can spend some time together today. As I write this, I'm sitting here with my family near the tree. We're having coffee and breakfast and waiting for my granddaughter to wake up to open presents. 

Be back later.


----------



## MadMac

Hope you had a Merry Christmas. We did other than my oldest Daughter having to work 1800 to 0600 both Wednesday and Thursday. She came over at 0630 after work and went home to get some sleep about 1000. That's the life of a new RN.


----------



## vc1111

Glad to hear you has a good Christmas, MadMac. I have a number of nurses in my family circle and they talk about how often they work the holidays.

Sounds like your daughter was putting the hours in too.


----------



## vc1111

Every time I revisit the use of resin for baits, I come away with no answer to the question, "Is it easier or better than carving wooden baits one at a time?"

I think they both have advantages and disadvantages under water. I think resin baits will _usually_ perform as well and trigger as many strikes...usually, but not always. 

Anyway, here's a few of my Threadfin Shad baits, ready for 2015 and beyond.
This one is in a Golden Tiger pattern with a bright Orange throat patch:


----------



## vc1111

Same style, Threadfin Shad, in a Pagan Leopard pattern, with Mayan gold scaling on the belly:


----------



## vc1111

I put a few more final details on this one. I think I may be keeping this one for my own tackle box. It is a very productive pattern everywhere muskies swim and I don't have a Threadfin Shad like this in my box for 2015. There is a distinct green to gold pearl color shift behind the eye.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Not to be gross but I need a napkin to wipe up all the drool.. I'm really diggin that leopard pattern. Nice work!


----------



## All Eyes

Man you're good. Those tiny little wisps of color on these shad and your fire baits are just too cool. Also love how you do the eyes. Your baits really pop. Keep them coming!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Nice work Vince ! That shad is amazing


----------



## MadMac

All of those are rocking Vince. Couldn't pick a favorite as they will all catch fish and look great. As you know the Threadfin Shads have been productive for me. It broke my heart when I lost the Ambertiger one to a snag in a place where I've never been snagged before.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Beautiful Vince!

I've really missed seeing your work....exceptional and inspiring as always.

Happy New Year!

MS


----------



## hazmail

Gee Vince they just get better AND better--
Oh yes----Happy new year to all if I don't see you !!!
Pete


----------



## vc1111

Thanks you guys.

Pete, really good to hear from you again. I was beginning to think that you glued your fingers together and could not type anymore!:

Another Threadfin Shad in good old Firetiger for my box.









And here's an 8 inch Flatshad in Alaskan Yellow Cedar.


----------



## vc1111

Also in Alaskan Yellow Cedar, 8 inch black faced firetiger, taped hooks, ready to ship.


----------



## BaddFish

Hey Vince-
Have you and your brother ever had a "airbrush-off" contest? 

Both of you are amazing artists.
Happy New Year to all!

Jim


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, baddfish. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## outcast66

Finally decided to post a couple pics. I've been making musky baits for years. These are a few of my new ones.


----------



## vc1111

Those are sharp, Outcast. I like the look of the longer ones. Are those top water baits?


----------



## outcast66

No they are glide baits. The "longer" ones are only 5"ers.....made them for river pike. I make them in quite a few different body styles and sizes.


----------



## All Eyes

Those look very nice Outcast! Thanks for posting them.

Thought I would share an awesome gift that my uncle just gave to me. My grandfather was a amazing artist from Tennessee that mainly worked in oil paintings and carvings of birds. It's all he ever did for a living. This is a shadow box that he made at some point in his life, along with a miniature duck carving, and one of his favorite knives mounted inside. A very old and well worn Case that he carved hundreds of birds with. My uncle thought that I would appreciate this and boy was he right. Talk about priceless!


----------



## Mr. A

Alleyes,

You are right, that would he awesome to have, especially with it being family and all. I have an old whittling knife and have wondered many times what it has seen in its day. Having the history like yours would only be better!


----------



## vc1111

Outcast, I used to spend a lot of my fishing time targeting pike and I'd love to see more of your baits and pictures of your pike. Pike are a just a lot of fun if the place you're fishing in has enough of them. Just talking about it makes me sort of miss fishing Evans Lake. Those were the days.

Eyes, that shadow box gift is perfect. I love the simplicity. It makes a powerful statement about the knife, the carvings it made, and especially your uncle. Whoever put that together like that is pretty artistic too. The knife is of a style that bespeaks a certain era because today's "modern" knives are usually either lock back, or liner locks.

I love knives, always have, and especially old knives. Back in the day, every young guy wanted to have a knife, usually something like an old Boy Scout knife or an old Barlow. Boys had knives the way young people have iPhones today. Today, if a boy carries a pocket knife, there are those who would sound the alarm as though it were a crime of sorts. Case knives were always a cut above, so to speak, (unintended but apropos pun) and usually only your dad and your uncles carried them back then.

I still read about old and newer knives and even custom fixed blade knives. They are among several items I have to force myself to NOT collect or I'd fill the house with them. ( Old vintage musky lures is another. )

Do you have any pictures of his carvings?


----------



## Catproinnovations

Nice baits Ben


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

Vince- Here are some examples of my grandfathers art I took with my phone. He primarily worked in birds with the occasional squirrel or other critter now and again. One of his eagle paintings has been hanging in The White House since the late 70's. He painted and carved thousands of pieces. I can't even remember him without thinking of wood chips stuck on his shirt.


----------



## vc1111

Having his work in the whitehouse pretty much says it all. Beautiful. 
Did his work influence your desire to work with your hands? Did it influence your style?


----------



## MadMac

Those are sweet Eyes. You have good reason to be proud of him.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you guys. His work influenced me a lot, but being that I only got to spend 2 weeks a year with him on vacation limited my time to learn his ways. My thing was always portraiture work of people and animals. I've been drawing and painting since I can remember, and my grandfather is the reason why. 
My uncle worked in DC and the white house for many years during the Carter/ Ford days and that's how the painting came to be there.


----------



## vc1111

Finished a few more. This is a batch of six inch Flatshads. The first one is a variation of the style of Tennessee Shad I use to paint many moons ago, a simple standard pattern devoid of fins and gills, and one that I used to boat a good number of muskies with on Leesville, Piedmont, Pymatuning, and especially West Branch. It isn't that fancy, but it certainly works. I couldn't help adding some blue pearl shading to the sides and a bit more solid blue pearl near the eyes and the kill spot. The sides are actually white pearl, but one of my bench lights is out so it doesn't really reflect the white pearl properly.


----------



## vc1111

A black face Crimson tiger. Paul Fec was talking about how he loves orange tiger a few months ago and it reminded me that I need a few for my own box, although I'm not sure which one of the two variations I'll keep. Anyway, this is the more fiery red/orange version.


----------



## vc1111

Here's one that I did in a pretty standard Orange Tiger:


----------



## MadMac

Vince that Tennessee Shad makes me think it has WB Albino inside of it trying to get out like Buddy Love and Professor Klump. The Tigers both look great too. I just love looking at your lure pics.


----------



## All Eyes

Not sure how you do those fire patterns but they are awesome. Looks like tiny little strings of overlaying colors intertwined together. It's a really cool look. I always look forward to seeing your work Vince. Keep them coming please.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks. 

I really want to get back into the paint shop if we can get just a little warmer weather. It heats okay but the fan pulls the heat out really fast.

I have a few new patterns I'd like to try out for 2015.


----------



## muskyhound

I havent posted in a wile, been in the shop making a few baits, I plan on around a 100 or so to update my stock and give a few to friends, I keep them simple and shoot colors I think will work.


----------



## vc1111

Muskyhound...more pics please... That one is a classic. I like the belly pattern too. 

Post em!


----------



## All Eyes

MuskyHound, I would also like to see more of your work. That one looks awesome.


----------



## muskyhound

This 9$ bass I came up with years ago and I kinda still like it.
I have been working on Gills and fins but on these baits it looks too busy
Sorry I don't have a good camera just a iPhone 4 so colors and detail don't show up well.


----------



## muskyhound

Flo Orange, iridescent yellow, white belly, gold scale
Wish I could figure how to put multiple pics on one post...
Also wish I had the eye that some of you guys have, I have been fallowing the tread for quite some time and the works that are on here just blow me away, I am self taught air brush hack as well as bait making, it's hard to break old habits...


----------



## muskyhound

A few 5 inch shads


----------



## All Eyes

Those all look great! Sure don't look like any hack I've ever seen. 
And I know exactly what you mean about gills and fins not looking right on some baits. They can be too much at times and take away from a nice clean look. Especially on certain ones like tiger patterns. Some of my favorite paint schemes have been done with 3 colors without stripes, scales, fins or gills. A clown pattern is 2 colors, and catches a lot of fish. 
And I feel your pain regarding the I-Phone 4 camera. It's the same phone I use for my amazing photography. Either way, keep the pics coming. I love looking at them all.


----------



## muskyhound

Thanks eyes, I have a very nice 35mm SLR camera with all the lenses but its a film camera, I would love to get a DSLR but I hate to start all over again, guess you could call me thrifty others would say I am cheap lol....


----------



## vc1111

Some of the newer smart phones have decent cameras.


----------



## All Eyes

It's not the camera's fault. I think it's me. Some of the pics I shoot with my phone are actually really good. Most others are not. I shake like a wet chihuahua in a freezer, and don't take enough time or multiple photos to pick the best ones. Photography just isn't my strong suit.


----------



## MadMac

Those baits look good Hound. You'll have to show me some of them in person next Hoedown or if you camp at one of our tourneys.


----------



## muskyhound

Thanks Mac the next time I see you will be glad to show them to you, I made this one for Syl, oh ya know I have to paint me one too.

Eyes I know what you mean about your iPhone sometimes taking good pics then no so good ones..


----------



## spinnerbayt

I haven't made any baits in about a year. In the mean time I've set up a small wood shop as my "dirty area" and a paint/clear/fly tying shop as my "clean area" in a back room of my basement. Here are the first few I've turned out of my new space.









And a fly for good measure.


----------



## bowhunter29

Vince,

You mentioned you wanted to see where my work was going. Here's a sampling of some of the rods I've done over the last year. 

jeremy


----------



## vc1111

Those are some beautiful fishing rods. I particularly love the green one. The detail around that Rod guide is just amazing.

Is that snakeskin on the Rod case I see there? Just beautiful work. You should post more often.


----------



## vc1111

Spinner, those are outstanding. The top one and the minnow bait with black over foil are my favorites. Your fly tying skills are impressive too. Have you done well fly fishing for muskies? I would love to try that one day.


----------



## bowhunter29

Thanks for the compliments Vince.

I did the snake skin themed package for a guy in Malaysia. It was a 7' heavy power, fast action bass rod with snake skin grips; three lures hydro-dipped in snake skin print; a travel case I custom built for him hydro-dipped; and a Quantum Exo PTi that I partially dipped. I also did a two-piece 7' musky rod for him that he takes on trips to the Amazon. It was a fun package to put together!

jeremy


----------



## spinnerbayt

vc1111 said:


> Spinner, those are outstanding. The top one and the minnow bait with black over foil are my favorites. Your fly tying skills are impressive too. Have you done well fly fishing for muskies? I would love to try that one day.


Thanks! As far as the fly fishing for ski's goes... This past fall I ordered a 10wt rod, reel and some sink tip line. First trip out the wind was screaming and there was no way so I stuck with my conventional tackle. Second trip out we were in the jon boat on a small stream and I started with my normal stuff. Midway through the day I decided to give the long rod a shot. about 5 casts in the rod snapped. Took the rod back to Cabelas and exchanging it wasn't a problem other then the rod was out of stock and backordered. Jump to today. Rod is still on backorder but is expected at any time. I'll update my progress with the fly as soon as I actually get to fish with it long enough to say I have made the effort.


----------



## All Eyes

Spinnerbayt - Those all look great! Keep posting your work please. 

Jeremy - That hydro dip process is cool stuff. I just became introduced to it a year ago and would love to try it sometime. The finishes and detail you put on both your baits and rods is top notch.


----------



## outcast66

Here are a couple pics from a recent fishing trip...they are liking the new Curlytail Glider I've been making.


----------



## vc1111

Hoping to get a few more warmer days so I can head out to re-insulate the floor of my paint shop. Had to tear out all the insulation after the infamous red squirrel incident.

I'm really itchin' to do some painting.


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vc1111

Be sure to watch the show "Fat and Furious" on Monday evening.

Should be interesting!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince, what channel?
Disregard I found it and set dvr.


----------



## vc1111

If your missed it, Wizards AirBrush Graphics painted the dragster on the show. 
His appearance was pretty quick as they edited much of it.


----------



## vc1111

Just picked up a small compressor ... Can't wait to fire it up. It is incredibly quiet.


----------



## All Eyes

Let us know how you like the compressor Vince. It sure is a nice looking one. Haven't seen the show yet but will check it out. Nice to hear of your brother getting the continued exposure from some big sponsors. Just looked at some of the stuff in his gallery again. Incredible work.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, sitting here watching it snow yet again wondering if the lakes will thaw by April I was curious if you have a large garage type air compressor. Thinking you could pipe air into your booth and hardly ever have to hear the compressor run at all. This being said knowing nothing about or even seeing an air brush operate before.


----------



## vc1111

MadMac, yes I have a large compressor and it is located outside of the paint shop. I bought this smaller one because it's portable and I may set up a second location.

I need to gather some more materials first though.

Eyes, thanks. My brother seems to be getting a lot of recognition for his work of late. In addition to the TV show, he was just chosen for a Lifetime Achievement award by an nationally known industry outfit. It was an award he deeply appreciated because only a few people have ever gotten it.


----------



## sonar

From what all I have seen,, of his GREAT works,,He does deserve,, his WELL EARNED accolades!! Good for Him,,WELL DONE!! !% ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Watching the Wizard do pin striping is incredible. He makes it look so easy. 
I always thought that it would be a nice addition to have a forum on here dedicated to art outside of bait building.


----------



## JamesT

That is a good idea. I remember that pencil Jack Nicholson you drew, amazing!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks James. My grandfather got me started drawing and painting when I was too young to remember. It's been a major part of my life and looking at quality artwork never get's old with me. I was a huge fan of Bruce Lee growing up and drew him a lot. These are a couple of them I did from the 80's. 
Vince has posted several pics of himself holding up big ski's wearing his lucky mojo Bruce shirt, and every time it makes me want to draw a picture of Bruce fishing or holding up a fish. I think it would make for a really funny shirt.


----------



## JamesT

Looking at those makes me feel a little bit like Bruce Lee, very impressive! Made me think and feel!

Reminds me of professor Glenn Daehn's grad student lab at Ohio State (they study high speed electromagnetic forming and shrink quarters for fun). Bruce (think Spencer's gifts black light posters with the neon colors and black "felt") has been in the same spot for at least 22 years now watching over the lab.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks again for the kind words James.

Here is one such example of the nature and wildlife art that I think would be a welcomed addition to the threads. This is a painting titled Almost Heaven by the amazing Al Agnew. He does the covers for the BPS catalogs. I have found myself lost in his gallery many times over the years.


----------



## JamesT

Al is an amazing artist. Especially wildlife, nature, and underwater fish scenes. Thanks for reminding me that I need to check in on riversmallies.com! Looks like it could be the New River....


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, those drawings are excellent. I especially like the way you captured the expressions in the eyes on the one on the right. Post some more here if you've got them.

I don't know if you guys saw the show Fat And Furious on Monday, but there was a much more substantial appearance of my brother and his work on this week's episode. The work he did for that episode included both his airbrush work on the sides of a car as well as pin striping on the truck lid and elsewhere on the vehicle. 

On the show, the crew builds and rebuilds classic cars, muscle cars, etc., and although I was never that interested in any type of racing, it is pretty interesting to see this outfit of local Ohio guys building cars into street racers and quarter milers. 

I worked on those cars back in the day when I was in high school. I worked at a gas station back then and I did tune ups, brakes, exhaust, that sort of thing. (For the younger guys: Back then gas stations where places where you got gasoline and car repairs, tune ups, etc...as opposed to the convenience stores of today) I had no affinity for the vehicles then, although that was the golden era of muscle cars. 

Today, I find it interesting to see the crazy values that some of them have achieved and how rare even some of the parts can be for a variety of vehicles from that era and before and beyond. To be honest, the values are so crazy high right now, it makes me wonder how long this boom in values can last. But there is no doubt the market seems to be on fire for some of them right now. 

The show, Fat And Furious, is pretty much about the power that was once built into a lot of productions cars and unleashed on the streets of America. Some of parts such as the motors for these cars, can be worth more today than the cars cost new. Crazy stuff. 

Of course, it's all been one long progression of customization too. Most guys bought a Mustang, a Camaro, a Dodge RT, etc, and then went about adding whatever they could to beef up the already intense horsepower the car came with. 

Custom paint as we know it today, with the pinstripes, flames, and other graphics, was grown from the muscle car and somewhat even before that era. 

And then there was the era of the customized van with lavish interiors and a whole new and unique era of custom murals and graphics along the broad body panels. That era was more a bit interesting to me. The amount of art that people employed to make a vehicle distinctive was much broader and included more gold leaf, lettering, and murals, along with flames, graphics and pinstripes.

Today, like a lot of things, some of the work being done by people like my brother is exponential and over the top. It is mind boggling to see how far it has come and how creative the results are. The caliber of work is amazing, not only as far as the exterior paint work, but even the electronics and upholstery being applied to cars, truck, motorcycles, and boats.

It seems that in this type of art and even music, every generation tries to "out do" the previous generation.

As I grow older, more and more, I consider myself to have been very lucky to have been able to watch from close proximity, my brother's participation in nearly five decades of this amazing progression of distinctively American art. I am proud of him and his success. He has certainly worked hard at it for his entire life.

I'll see if I can acquire a few pics of the vehicle that was on this week's TV show.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you Vince! I will go check out the show online. Your brother's work is incredible to say the least. It would be cool to watch him paint sometime. You guys have some serious talent between you. Always looking forward to seeing your next batch of baits. 
As far as my artwork, I don't have many quality pictures of it on this computer. My old hard drive crashed and unfortunately I had not backed many of them up. Most of the professional photos I had taken of my work were on my old computer. These are some snapshots of a few random ones that I've done over the years. My work is mostly portraits done in pastel or pencil. Looking through some old sketches I found this one of Karl Malden that began as a doodle while I was on the phone looking at an old cover of the TV guide. How it turned into this is beyond me.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Thank you Vince! I will go check out the show online. Your brother's work is incredible to say the least. It would be cool to watch him paint sometime. You guys have some serious talent between you. Always looking forward to seeing your next batch of baits.
> As far as my artwork, I don't have many quality pictures of it on this computer. My old hard drive crashed and unfortunately I had not backed many of them up. Most of the professional photos I had taken of my work were on my old computer. These are some snapshots of a few random ones that I've done over the years. My work is mostly portraits done in pastel or pencil. Looking through some old sketches I found this one of Karl Malden that began as a doodle while I was on the phone looking at an old cover of the TV guide. How it turned into this is beyond me.


Those are beautiful. Why would you even mess with lures?!!!


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Those are beautiful. Why would you even mess with lures?!!!


Fishing and art are both passions of mine. Combining the two is as good as it gets for me. Your work is what inspired me to get into bait building, and I thank you for it.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes.


----------



## JamesT

Picasso couldnt do that if he tried!

Too bad artists dont make more and awesome, awesome work!


----------



## MadMac

It has always amazed me that someone could transfer an image from their brain through their hands. When you don't posses that gift it's almost shocking to see it.


----------



## muskyhound

I am the youngest of seven, several of my older siblings are very gifted artist, I am not, I can barly draw a stick figure, eyes you are very gifted for sure...


----------



## sonar

THAT KIND OF TALENT IS RARE!! Great work John!! KEEP IT UP..& SHARE..& THANK YOU FOR SHARING!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks a lot for the compliments. An art section would be a nice addition, as I'm sure there are many artists on here that draw and paint as well. 
Right now I'm holding back another sneeze and my sinuses are on fire due to cedar dust from sanding some new baits. It never bothered me before, but lately it's been obvious that I need a better mask.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Thanks a lot for the compliments. An art section would be a nice addition, as I'm sure there are many artists on here that draw and paint as well.
> Right now I'm holding back another sneeze and my sinuses are on fire due to cedar dust from sanding some new baits. It never bothered me before, but lately it's been obvious that I need a better mask.


I was the same way with the cedar, Eyes. It never bothered me and then one year I went down to the shop and it was like someone threw a switch...it lit up my sinuses. Now all I need is a little whiff of the stuff and my nose is clogged for two or three days. 

But..stuff is amazing for lures.


----------



## muskyhound

do a search on line about woods and what bad they cause, custombaitmaker was getting bad nose bleeds from cedar and got a mask with charcole filters took care of the problem, cedar can be nasty stuff..


----------



## GETthe NET!!

Well I just want to say thank you to everyone on this forum! After reading and looking at posts for past year, I finally went out and bought and airbrush and started to refinish some older cracked lures I had. This is the first batch of lures I have tried to refinish. There is so much to learn. After buying a lathe and bandsaw I'm trying to create some prototype lures to try as well. I have so many questions but for this thread here what I painted after the first time I "fired up my airbrush". Btw I just purchased a cheap kit from tpc global. I think $125 for compressor 3 brushes and basic createx paint pack.

Josh


----------



## All Eyes

Awesome start. Keep posting if you paint some more.


----------



## GETthe NET!!

I tried to make a walleye color, which I have great luck with at Piedmont and Chautauqua.

Also, what kind of netting does everyone use out there for their scales? I've been tearing everything and anything apart recently. A small bag I used to keep my golf balls in, a shower Lufa, and the back of a dish rag have all been working for me.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work! 

What type of paint did you try?

You can get netting at Joanne's Fabrics


----------



## GETthe NET!!

Thank you,

That is all createx paint on that lure, which i bought at hobby lobby. They have a great selection! But after about $300 I have just about every color they sell. An now I see netcraft has it for about half of what they sell it for. Just a fyi. I did buy a few colors from michaels, which I can't remember the paint type but it does spray very nice, it's a lot thinner than the createx. That's where I would say the toughest part has been for me starting out, getting paints thinned out, especially the pearls(headaches but they look so pretty). And keeping my airbrush clean between colors. Do you guys use multiple airbrushed? It seems to be a PIA, and time consuming painting one lure and cleaning between each color.

Josh


----------



## vc1111

Josh, I run two or three airbrushes at a time, when I set up to paint multiple baits. 

I use Iwatas and have the ability to paint finer lines with one and heavier coats with the other two.

The ability to run two or three colors at a time is nice when painting multiple baits with the same color pattern.

Usually I will paint the base coat colors first, then run a thin coat of clear, and then finish the detailing such as gills, stripes, etc. By being patient and clearing between coats, you can wipe off any detailing mistakes without wiping off the base coat colors.

Have you tried cutting your own stencils out of plastic yet?


----------



## GETthe NET!!

This is definatly turning into a little more of an expensive hobby than I first thought. Lol. I do need a new brush that I can paint a finer line with. I just started cutting out some stencils. I looked online at pics of lures details I liked and tried to print out to size( fire tiger stripes, gills, fins, ect.) then i laminated the paper and cut out with a exacto knife. This was my start until I come up with my own original stuff. I just figured why to recreate the wheel. And the more I look at small details of different lures I like different designs of each. I'm still trying to finish up my own from scratch. I'm still in the sealing stage. The ones I have painted so far have been lures I have that I didn't like the paintjobs already on them.


----------



## vc1111

The initial expense is formidable but much of what you buy you'll only buy once. 

Keep posting your work!


----------



## GETthe NET!!

I fish st Clair a lot, these are our two go to colors on that lake. Repaints of a muskie train and knock off super shad rap.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

This may be a little off topic to actual baits, but figured this was the best place to ask. Do you guys have booths set up to paint in, if so could you post some pictures? I am contemplating knocking out the glass blocks of a basement window and rigging up some sort of hood/ventilation system for not only my airbrush but also powder coating and pouring lead. Any thoughts and comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vc1111

Most guys do eventually set up a booth to evacuate the fumes and paint particulate.

There are several examples on this thread including mine.

rjbass was very young helpful in providing links with some great ideas. One of the ideas was to use four inch ribbed drain pipe, which catches a lot of the paint pariticles in the ribs so that they don't collect on the blades of your fan. When the exhaust fan blades get fouled with enough paint, it can throw them out of balance.

Hopefully some of the guys will post some other pictures for you on this thread so we can discuss it further.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

Thank you vc1111. if I am ever able to get around to building, I will be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## Pikopath

I finally got around to invest in some tools in my shop, so I have now started to make some baits again. Not in the same scale as before, when I had access to cnc, but its more fun now, I can make new prototypes/tests, use weird materials (WeirdWood I call them)
And I still hate to the same colors again and again, so I make some new stuff all the time...
























And one of the WeirdWood this one is made from bamboo. I had some leftovers from a countertop we installed at home.

Michael


----------



## vc1111

Very cool! 

It's always interesting to read about the results of using new or different materials.

Please post your results.


----------



## Pikopath

Thanks, Im going to make a dive and rise jerkbait out of the bamboo piece, Im not sure if Im gonne paint it or keep it as is.

Michael


----------



## All Eyes

Beautiful work Micheal. Also curious about the action and properties of the bamboo bait. That's a wood that's never crossed my mind. Very cool stuff.


----------



## vc1111

I'd love to see how certain transparent paint would look on the lines of that bamboo material. Pagan gold comes to mind.


----------



## vc1111

I made this little through-wired crank about 7 years ago. I made a series of small baits during that time frame and they were specifically made for those times when muskies want smaller baits. 

This one and a number of others like it ran very well. A few of them caught fish, but not this one, so I pulled it out of the rotation and hung it on my cork board...and there it stayed for seven years.

The other day, I was looking at it and decided that it might be more productive if I add a few more pearl highlights and a black shad hill dot.

It isn't that fancy, but it has great action, largely due to the cedar and that very thin polycarbonate lip. It actually runs true even at high speed and will bump the bottom in ten feet of water.

So, though I usually don't mess with a bait after its done, I shot some blue, gold, and purple pearls at it, and layered some black shading on the shoulders. After I cleared it, I looked at it and wished I had used some green/gold blended pearl too.












---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ever have a bait you start, but for one reason or another, just don't finish? I started on a bait that I carved from maple about 6 years ago. It's a copy of a bait that I had seen and wanted to try carving. It was the last time I used maple and I'll most likely never use that stuff again. It's tough wood, actually too tough to work with for my taste. That stuff is nasty. Very hard to shape, cut, and carve, hard to put screw eyes into, and in retrospect, I doubt it is a good choice for any kind of crank because of its high density. 

But I've decided to finish it anyway just for sport. I had previously shot a natural perch base coat over it and I'm not sure how I'll finish the detail layers. I have a few ideas and they're all time-consuming, but I'd like to do a departure from a normal natural perch theme. Of course, it isn't easy to depart from natural perch when you've chosen that for a foundation.

But hey, if I don't like the results, I can hang it up for six or seven more years and have a go at it again.


----------



## All Eyes

That's a really cool little bait Vince. Also love your albino shads you did some time ago. I have gone back and added more details or colors to some of mine long after they were supposedly "finished". One good thing about water based paint is that they are so easy to wipe off once a bait has been cleared. It sure helps take the pressure off of screwing them up knowing that you can always start over if need be. 
Cherry is a wood that I have found is hard to work with but never attempted maple. That stuff is like a rock. Brown and red Cedar is my favorite of the wood I have used so far but it sure is starting to fire up the eyes and nose. I'm always fogging up my glasses breathing in my mask but have no choice but wear one now. One of these days soon I will pick up a better one with a tighter seal. 
Once I finish up a few of these musky baits I may ask you to help me test them out. Not being all that familiar with ski fishing it would be nice to know how well they preform in the hands of someone that knows what they are doing. Still learning the weighting process of the bigger bodies and am basically playing it by ear so far.


----------



## Jessicaruby

superb!! just curious how long did it take you to paint this whole thing?


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, we could meet at West Branch one day and you could fish with Larry and me. That way we could discuss the details and consider potential improvements and betterments, if any, for each design. Your larger bass/walleye class baits would be candidates for muskies at West Branch too. They sometimes want only smaller baits and at times want them slow trolled. It could be fun.

Jessicaruby, I would guess I spent about 1 1/2 to 2 hours total. The little razor-thin red "gill" arc on that bait is difficult to put on and I drive myself a little nuts trying to make it perfect AND making sure that one on the opposite side is absolutely identical and positioned in exactly the same relative place on the bait.

Muskie baits require a tough clear coat, I take advantage of that by painting the bait in layers...put ont the base coat colors, then clear coat. Put on the stripes and shoulder details and then clear coat. Put on the gills, fins, and finer details and clear coat. By doing it this way, I'm able to wipe off only one layer of work in the event of mistakes. It allows you the latitude to relax and try new ideas and finer details and it eliminates the clouds of curse words that hang near the ceiling of the paint shop when you try to do too much too fast.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, I would love to go out with you guys and learn the ropes. As soon as I get a few more styles made it would give me some great feedback on these larger ones. Plus it would be a lot of fun to fish with you and talk bait building. Thanks for the offer and I will def be getting a hold of you. John


----------



## vc1111

Excellent.

(Just don't blame me if your bloodline degenerates as a result of drinking Larry's coffee.)

I will look forward to it. Will fish and cook and swim and fish some more.


----------



## All Eyes

Sounds like a plan! Do you guys have protection from these unruly beasts you catch, or should I bring nunchucks?


----------



## vc1111

Interesting point since you mentioned that...

I hope we score so you can see first hand the effects of the net we use. It is a deep rubberized net with a flat basin in the bottom and it almost always has a sort of calming effect on the fish as they lay in the bottom after netting them. Far less twisting around, so it usually easier to unhook them and facilitate a strong release. Not always of course, but the results are consistently better than the normal, nylon-knotted nets that are commonly used. 

A quality net for muskies is something everyone should consider having to consistently and ethically release these fish. Because of their size, there is a lot of physics in play. When they shake their heads in the net,or while you're holding them, the torque generated is serious and can injure both you and the fish. 

Unlike many other species of fish, muskies have a strong tendency to twist in the net, especially non-rubberized nylon nets. This twisting motion is powerful and should be given a large dose of respect. It can not only cause injury to the fish, it can cause serious hook injuries to your hands and arms, tear holes in the nets, imbed the hooks beyond the barb in the nylon knots, and even twist off the screw eyes, thus pretty much destroying any lure. If you do get hooks tangled in rubber-coated net, they are far easier to untangle after the fish is unhooked and released.

I'm not sure why rubberized nets with a flat bottom seem to eliminate most of these problems, but having used one for probably a couple hundred muskies, I can assure you it is a pronounced difference.


----------



## All Eyes

Interesting. The flat bottom must feel less restrictive to them as apposed to a saddle putting pressure on their sides. I would imagine that all that thrashing around could probably beat them up pretty bad banging into things in the boat.


----------



## vc1111

It's still always dangerous to a certain extent. The net reduces it.

I wish I could have gone today to fish the shallows at WB, but I was sick for about a week and had to catch up on things. I'm tempted to try to get a little turkey hunting in too.

I've got lures underway and I'm still working on a few Kydex projects. I was going to post a few pics of the Kydex wallets I'm building for a few of my friends but the Photo section of OGF was down. I haven't checked today to see if it's back up yet.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I finally had some time to tinker(as my wife puts it) in the garage working on a new crankbait for this summer. I wanted one that I could burn, stay shallow and not blow out. The flat sided cranks I made last year worked well, but you could only reel them so fast. This is what I came up with. Sorry with the upside down photo. 









It worked so well that I made a jig for cutting the lip slots so everyone would be identical. 


















I made four and liked them so much that I made a mold and started making them out of resin. I tested them and was happy with the results so I started pouring. 



















Now, I have the hated task of painting them. I find it the least desirable task of making lures. That's why I have so many blanks sitting in the garage, I just hate to paint! Plus my lure turner is on its last leg and I need to replace the motor. These blanks are from last year!








The few that I have completed. 









Hope you like. I'm excited to start getting them wet. First trip is Friday. I will try and get some footage on the go pro and add it. Max depth 4'.


----------



## vc1111

Bring me some to paint. That's the part I like the most.


----------



## vc1111

Made a few of these credit card wallets for family and friends. Made from Kydex. This one is mine. It is in a black carbon fiber pattern. I've been carrying it for a couple of months now and it is great. It is compact, tough as nails, and easy to use. I carry it along with a money clip.








To use it, you simply fan the cards out and pick the one you need.









The Kydex is available is a wide variety of colors along with camo patterns, and even some graphics.
















The rivet shown in the last two can facilitate the use of a lanyard or chain so that it can be secured inside a woman's purse, or maybe you just want to attach some other item that you carry regularly.

Kydex is a thermoplastic and comes in various thicknesses. You heat it up and it becomes pliable, sort of like a piece of rubber inner tube. You then simply wrap it around a form, place it in a foam-lined press and let it cool. When it cools, it hardens permanently,

*I'm considering making stencils from it for my Flatshad baits and other baits patterns that I use regularly. It is available in a transparent version which should make painting baits easy and accurate. It can be re-molded by simply heating it again so tweaking the stencil should be relatively easy.*

It is not expensive and it is interesting and fun to work with. You can sand it, machine it, drill it, etc., just as you could with a similar piece of ordinary plastic in sheet form. It is more commonly used for knife sheaths and holsters. It is also the same stuff used to make the walls you see inside of the commercial jet liners.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here is a quick clip of the action on those little crankbait said from above.


----------



## All Eyes

Cutt'em, those look great. I'm with Vince on the painting department. Would love to have that many baits made up to paint. One day I need to invest in some resin and mass produce some of my fav bodies. Sanding all this cedar is killing my sinuses and makes quite a mess. 

Vince, that Kydex looks like a lot of fun and really makes for some great looking products. I'm sure your head is reeling with the possibilities and other uses of it. Your finished work is always very clean and professional. These wallets are no exception. Very nice!


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Cutt'em, those look great. I'm with Vince on the painting department. Would love to have that many baits made up to paint. One day I need to invest in some resin and mass produce some of my fav bodies. Sanding all this cedar is killing my sinuses and makes quite a mess.
> 
> Vince, that Kydex looks like a lot of fun and really makes for some great looking products. I'm sure your head is reeling with the possibilities and other uses of it. Your finished work is always very clean and professional. These wallets are no exception. Very nice!


Thanks, Eyes.

Cut, you need to bring those to West Branch in the next few weeks. Call me.

Been in the paint shop. Finishing a couple of new colors and rebuilding a bait I haven't made since about 2005. 
I'm also making eyes in two new sizes, so it should be fun trying out some new stuff and some new old stuff this year. With the warmer weather the water temps should be making the fish turn on. Can't wait.


----------



## vc1111

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I finally had some time to tinker(as my wife puts it) in the garage working on a new crankbait for this summer. I wanted one that I could burn, stay shallow and not blow out. The flat sided cranks I made last year worked well, but you could only reel them so fast. This is what I came up with. Sorry with the upside down photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked so well that I made a jig for cutting the lip slots so everyone would be identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made four and liked them so much that I made a mold and started making them out of resin. I tested them and was happy with the results so I started pouring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have the hated task of painting them. I find it the least desirable task of making lures. That's why I have so many blanks sitting in the garage, I just hate to paint! Plus my lure turner is on its last leg and I need to replace the motor. These blanks are from last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The few that I have completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like. I'm excited to start getting them wet. First trip is Friday. I will try and get some footage on the go pro and add it. Max depth 4'.


That jig you made for cutting the lip slot is slick. Are you buying the llps or making your own?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Vince, I'm using some leftover lips that I have and cutting them down to the size I want. Will call you later today.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a few new ones...(catalog May 2015)
8 1/2 inch Flatshad in Strawberry Perch


----------



## vc1111

4 1/2 Inch Flatshad in Rainbow Shad. This is a new color and though its very time consuming,
I'm going to make more in this pattern on a variety of bait profiles. I used micro scales over a Mayan Gold base.

I think this would be a producer even on a ********* jerk bait, which is a profile I haven't made in a long time. Come to think of it, It would probably be effective on one of my Stogie Jerk baits also. That's another one I haven built for about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## vc1111

Strawberry 4 1/2 inch Flatshad.
This is a West Branch favorite.


----------



## vc1111

Hump back Fire Perch. 6 inch.


----------



## vc1111

6 inch A variation of a Strawberry Shad.


----------



## All Eyes

As always, fantastic work Vince. Love the rainbow shad. Are you using 3/0 hooks on those? That's what I'm using on my new 6 inch baits and they seem to be a good fit.


----------



## All Eyes

BTW, I bought a new shirt Thursday. Hopefully the mojo is strong with this one.


----------



## vc1111

Bruce Lee and musky fishing go together like peanut butter and jelly. You can't go wrong!

I used 2/0, 3/0, and 4/0 on the baits shown. I usually use either a 3/0 or a 4/0 on the 6 inch baits.

The 8 1/2 could have taken a 5/0 on the belly, but a 4/0 or a 5/0 works on those. I've often used 5,4, and a 3 on the tail on those too. It looks cool and runs well.

Sometimes on the 6 inches I'll use a 4/0 on the belly and a 3/0 on the tail. It can impart more balance and/or a better or different action at times.

Larger hooks can sometimes settle a bait that does not want to behave. 

The width of the belly is also a factor in choosing how wide and heavy a hook might be appropriate as a starting point.

I tested the Strawberry Shad today because I used a lip I made to impart a tighter vibration and I was very satisfied with how it performed. I'll put one more coat of clear on it and call it good.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Vince. The 3/0 seem to be a good fit. The 4's looked a hair big to me but wasn't sure. One of my 6" baits does not have enough belly weight and I don't think larger hooks will help it. Was thinking about a way to pour a cylinder of lead around the shank of a 4/0 front hook or adding a sticky weight. The weight and balance of my new ones seem perfect. It's amazing how buoyant a 6" cedar bait is. On these shad bodies, it seems like I've found the right amount of lead to make them float but rise a bit slower. The action looks great to me, but I'm not a muskie.


----------



## All Eyes

Speaking of Bruce Lee, I found this video the other day and just have to share it. You won't believe this 5 year old kid mirroring Bruce's nunchuck scene in Game Of Death. How cool is this?


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Speaking of Bruce Lee, I found this video the other day and just have to share it. You won't believe this 5 year old kid mirroring Bruce's nunchuck scene in Game Of Death. How cool is this?


That little guy is cool!
We should hire him to stand on the bow when we troll.


----------



## hazmail

Vince --I don't get around to logging on here much these days but I never get tired of looking at your "Art" , the depth of detail is amazing (still) , weather it's the lures above, or those flash 'wallets'.
Jack- like your lip jig idea too, great for variable angles.
Pete


----------



## vc1111

hazmail said:


> Vince --I don't get around to logging on here much these days but I never get tired of looking at your "Art" , the depth of detail is amazing (still) , weather it's the lures above, or those flash 'wallets'.
> Jack- like your lip jig idea too, great for variable angles.
> Pete


Pete, great to hear from you.

Are you still building lures? I would love to see what you're working on these days. Post up some pictures if you have them.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I fished yesterday from about noon till dark. The lake was almost devoid of pleasure boats, which was nice. We tried trolling with short lines, but could not get any action. All of the action came from casting.

When we were casting, the only lure they wanted was a fire tiger *********. It was a bait that I made about 4 years ago and it is a shallow-running jerk bait that goes down about 18 inches or so.

The first fish was a 42 that rose up behind the ********* about four feet from the boat. I quickly went into a figure 8 and he drilled it. (I was really pleased because jerk baits are not easy to use for a figure 8)








He was a handful. Very green and on about 5 feet of line! Snapped a quick picture and cut him loose to swim another day. He did manage to slash my thunb when I was taking the hooks out with the pliers.

Then next fish was only a 36 but he arced clear out of the water and came down on the bait and t-boned it. 

It was a truly spectacular strike and one that I'll remember for a long time. He was in about five feet of water and hit the bait about 30 minutes after I released the 42.

We trolled quite a bit after that in similar areas on short lines, but couldn't get any action going.
Tried some casting again later and missed one that followed to the boat. He caught me sleeping. My rod was not positioned for a figure 8 and he swam off. Later I hooked another, but came unbuttoned. 

Beautiful day on the water. A little drizzling rain off an on, but moderate temperature and mostly overcast. Pretty much ideal for both casting and trolling. We heard of a number of fish caught by other guys, including a few in the low forties.

The day ended with a great sunset.


----------



## BaddFish

Sweet Vince! Congrats on a good day. Yes, figure 8's with Jerks is always tough- it usually feels awkward and looks even worse. I usually jam my rod down deep and run it as fast as I can. I've yet to get one on a jerk during the 8.


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job Vince. I haven't caught a musky in a very long time but picked up this little guy Friday on a jig and crawler at Berlin while walleye fishing. I've never targeted them and have only stumbled onto a couple small ones over the years. He took off nice and strong when released.


----------



## MadMac

Eyes, that's a pike.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Mac. I thought pike when I first caught it but talked myself into spotted muskie by the more pointed fins and looked a bit different to me than some of the pike I've caught in the past. It's been a while since I've caught pike and rarely ever targeted them. The only muskie I've ever caught were hammer handles years ago. Plus being at Berlin, I had more inclination to think muskie but have heard recently that northerns are getting more abundant there. What can I say...I'm a walleye guy.  Fun little bonus fish either way.


----------



## vc1111

We have to fix that hammer handle problem for you.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> We have to fix that hammer handle problem for you.


Sounds like a plan Vince! Looking forward to it. I caught more handles today in the form of walleye. Only one keeper at 18" and the rest were close but no cigar. Did get some decent crappie to go along with it though. The wind was a major pain in the butt today.


----------



## hazmail

"Are you still building lures? I would love to see what you're working on these days. Post up some pictures if you have them".[/QUOTE]

Yeah mate, still making lures but don't seem to be getting as many fish as you guys over there. Retired now and have all the time in the world to go fishing, BUT never seem to have enough spare time -- I have spent the past month driving around the East half of here - I clocked up over 6,000 miles and only got to fish once, I think I will have to change my route next time and get closer to the water.

Also spent the past 6 months making various versions of a 'duplicator'( because I prefer painting to carving), I was happy with the final result, but am now about to embark on a newer better version ---like cell phones, there's always a better one!!

I am basically still making the same lures, although slimmed down a bit, @ 80mm and 60mm (3-1/4" and 2-1/2" ), still way smaller than you guys make there-

Here are some I have made in the past year or so.


----------



## All Eyes

Just beautiful Hazmail. Love the seeker lips you make for those.


----------



## All Eyes

And not to turn this into a Bruce Lee forum, but I couldn't help but want to share another odd related photo I came across the other day. This is Bruce if he were alive today. Very creepy. Someone out there is really good with Photoshop.


----------



## vc1111

Pete, I can see that you haven't stopped moving forward with your art. The thing about your baits that is difficult to capture with a photograph is the scale. Having seen them in person, I can say that they are particularly impressive because there is so much incredible detail on such tiny panfish class baits. I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your retirement and I hope you can get more fishing going in the future.

I'd love to see what you're working on as a duplicate your more classic bait profiles. I still occasionally mess around with resin molded baits but I find myself going back to wooden baits. Both have their ups and downs but I still love working with wood. 

I can't tell you which of the baits you posted I favor. They are all excellent and I love the randomness to the patterns. Post more!


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, I would love to see Bruce Lee interviewed today. I think it would be great to hear his views of today's martial arts fighters, especially the world of MMA. He was one of the first to blend various styles and I wonder what he would think of full contact competition and how the rules are set out and imposed.


----------



## hazmail

Thanks for the compliment 'eyes', it is appreciated- the lip shape was made to save me time, I'm basically lazy--Stick it in one way (concave) they go deep, the other (convex) they go shallow.
Pete


----------



## hazmail

Thanks Vince, still working wood and have never got into moulding resin, I was talking to the 'Guru' of moulding here when I was in Queensland a few weeks back, what he does with plastic (and wood) is amazing.
Not sure what you meant by this -"I'd love to see what you're working on as a duplicate your more classic bait profiles." - thinking you meant 'copy lathe' ? anyway here is a few pics???

Copy lathe version 3A










Version 3B, and about to start on 3C 










Some Limited edition sets I was making in 2013 --made 8 sets, I think!!! There were 2 lures in a set, the other was a 'spotted dog'.










Some early versions of 'snagless hooks' Mullett.










Finished 'Trout Parr'









More 'snagless', with a 'spotted dog' in the middle









Red, 3.25"










Enjoy--Pete


----------



## vc1111

Looks like you've been VERY busy! How well does the duplicator work? I've always been interested in them, but not enough to try to fabricate one. Are you trying to get yours to just rough cut the baits or do you want a finished useable bait? 

Do you have a jig for cutting the lip slot after carving, or do you cut the lip prior to placing the blank in the duplicator?


----------



## hazmail

Vince--- After about 6 months work and 2 versions (made my first in the late 80's), and now with the second edition of version 3, it's working pretty good, although a bit slow in that it only makes about 11 x 8cm (3 1/4") or 15 x 6cm (2.5") blanks an hour, for the larger one a cycle takes about 6 min -- With the alterations I am about to add, it should up this output by about 30%.
The upside of all this is, you put a 6' or 8' stick in and walk away and let it do it's thing, and hour later you reload it and start sanding a dozen blanks, yes sanding, we can never get away from this !!!!!!!!! BUT while it's cutting the next batch, you are *finishing off* those blanks, so here is the time saving ---so no they are not a 'finished useable bait', they are 'rough cut, but pretty smooth and accurate to the 'pattern', you just have to allow a few microns for sanding.
Pre-cutting the lip slot became all too hard, too much maths , so have jigs for all the holes, slots etc.
It's all 12 volt so I could carry it in the car on the passenger seat and pop out blanks while fishing (or driving)  No mate, I have never done that---------------- too much noise and dust-----------
Pete


----------



## All Eyes

Those copy lathes are just too cool. Man I'd like to have one of those. The time saved must be tremendous. Also love the subtle fades in the trout and also the "blob" or splatter schemes on your baits. They look great!


----------



## MadMac

Here's a 44" from West Branch caught on one of Vince's Fatfinger's Flatshads.










The fun thing with this fish was I had 3' of line and a 3' leader out trolling about 4.2 mph in 5' to 7' of water. My brother and I both got to see her launch at least two feet above the surface remaining horizontal and wiggling like a marlin when she bit. Upon reentry she just peeled line like no tomorrow. Very cool sight and a great fight.


----------



## vc1111

Pete, we're going to need to see some video of that thing in action. It just sounds too interesting, especially for a device made by a veteran bait builder from down under!


----------



## vc1111

Steve, beautiful fish. That one has some nice markings.

In the spectrum of musky strikes, short line hits are right up there with boat side hits while figure 8ing. You usually get a lot of "hints" that something has eaten your bait!

Congratulations on a fish that would make anyone's season a success.


----------



## hazmail

Thanks again *'Eyes'*, those trout were a real test of patience, I think the final colour count on these was about 7 or 8 different colours and took forever to complete  .

*Vince*-- unfortunately I don't have any idea about Video and how to upload it -- all 'copy lathes' work basically on the same principles and these 2 are no different, the changes I am going to make are mainly to simplify a few things as I think I 'over engineered' the copying part -- I think I was trying to reinvent the wheel and it's not working as good as it would--- a finer cut, less sanding - sanding / dust, it's the curse of lure making  .
Pete


----------



## All Eyes

Beautiful fish Mac! Wish you had that battle on video.


----------



## vc1111

hazmail said:


> Thanks again *'Eyes'*, those trout were a real test of patience, I think the final colour count on these was about 7 or 8 different colours and took forever to complete  .
> 
> *Vince*-- unfortunately I don't have any idea about Video and how to upload it -- all 'copy lathes' work basically on the same principles and these 2 are no different, the changes I am going to make are mainly to simplify a few things as I think I 'over engineered' the copying part -- I think I was trying to reinvent the wheel and it's not working as good as it would--- a finer cut, less sanding - sanding / dust, it's the curse of lure making  .
> Pete


Thought for the day:

I think that passing the test of patience is what often separates a great lure from a plain one. I find it interesting to read the comments on various message boards about how "the fish don't care" about the detailing that many builders put into a bait. Those comments ignore the reasons why guys build baits in the first place. If one simply wants a bait that will catch fish, just go buy one. By default, building a bait is an exercise in detail. It allows you to step away from the norm when and if you so choose.

After you have learned to build "normally," why wouldn't you go to the next level? And the next and the next. Why wouldn't you want to add as much detail as you can? Why wouldn't you want to build a bait that is superior in as many ways as possible to what you can buy off the proverbial shelf?o

Unless one is seriously trying to make a living as a builder, there simply is no hurry. As a matter of fact, "hurrying" a bait is illogical. If you re in a hurry, just go and order whatever you want!

I see the same thing when it comes to final clear coats. Sometimes on lure building websites you see questions about how to speed up the process of clearing a bait...to save time. Again, why are you building a bait in the first place? You just spent several hours carving, prepping, sealing, painting, adding hardware, etc...and this is after you've done the same during the testing process. Now you've got a bait that works and you're going to worry about the time it takes to allow the most important part of the process to properly cure? I don't get it.

To me at least, it's all something we choose to engage in and inherent in the process of producing a lasting, successful, finished product is patience.

When I look at the work of the best builders, I don't just look at their final product. I look their processes and it invariably reveals a lot about the individual. What is revealed is more than mere talent. There is an application of unique and often very clever usage of what is available at a given moment in time in the way of materials and tools. How they are employed in combination is what makes the whole process interesting. It shows how differently we all see things.

Sometimes I see guys using processes that I would never have thought of and it is hard not to acknowledge and admire the ingenuity applied.

There was a builder named Smitty that I shared ideas with on another site, He made foiled salt water baits. But he didn't just apply foil over netting. He applied foil without netting and then carefully and meticulously scribed almost random patterns to the foil using a dull pointed scribing tool. I wish I could find a few pictures of them to post as an example. The results were not just unique and beautiful. Each bait was a "one of a kind" expression of a very personal vision and talent. His work is but one example of what I'm talking about. There are dozens more, and over the years, I've tried to invite builders to post them on "Fired up the airbrush..." It is interesting and humbling to see what comes to these pages.

I only wish guys would keep posting their work here and not presume that we are tired of seeing it because they've posted it here in the past. It does not get old and though the builder often does not realize it, his work is often getting better over the years. (Pete, your work looks better than ever.)

Your home-made duplicator is of the same bent. It tells a lot about how one can enjoy the process as much or more than the product.


----------



## vc1111

Fished a few hours Saturday and a few hours Sunday. Tough conditions both days, but I gave it a go anyway.

Saturday with only about two hours of run and gun casting, I boated a 37 on the same firetiger jerkbait that produced a 42 and 36 on the previous trip. It's been as if the fish only wanted one bait in my box. Ever have a day like that?

I love jerk bait fishing for muskies and I find it interesting to see fish rise up out of about 8 feet of water to blast a long stick of wood that looks in no way like a bait fish of any species. The strikes on a jerk bait are often particularly vicious. Two of the three fish I boated slammed the bait within a few feet of the boat. It is one of the odd anamolies of freshwater fishing. After nearly two and half decades of musky fishing, it is every bit as exciting as it was the first time it happened. 

The bait favored in this case is one that runs particular shallow and does not follow textbook jerk bait protocol. No matter. When the want it, they want it.

I usually never go on the water without at least eight or nine jerk baits in my box. I build them for myself in a variety of patterns and colors and some of the run deep, while some run only a few inches below the surface. It seems that the deeper running baits are better when the light is strong and the shallow ones are better for overcast days. But...there are those days, when the norm is thrown out the window and everything you think you know is wrong.

Sunday they would follow but not strike. Now in fairness, the rain was relentless and as strong as it gets in Ohio.
How bad was it raining? Well, if I recall correctly, West Branch is about 2500 acres and a Sunday in May is usually crazy with jet skiers and pleasure boaters throwing wakes the size of the old Berlin Wall. (You younger guys will need to Google that for perspective). But yesterday, I no other boats at all until the rain slowed down after about two hours. After the rain, I saw only three others.

Later in the afternoon, I picked up Bulldawg at the dock and we tried casting various prime spots. We did a little trolling but not much. The follows stopped altogether and it was work to keep the confidence level where it needs to be when casting. No action. No fish were to be moved and I resorted to trying cranks and a full spectrum of jerk baits. Bulldawg threw his beautiful home made buck tails and little else.

The day came to an end and the temperature had dropped about twenty degrees as the light faded to a dim gray glow. 

I began stowing the twenty or so baits that I had tried at various spots. As I was doing that, Bulldawg took the controls of the trolling motor at the helm and kept casting his favorite buck tail. "You never know," he said.

When all looked futile, when the light was pretty much gone, about the time I was latching down the lid of my primary tackle box, his buck tail came back to within three feet of the boat and a lower forties fish took a swing at it. I was about to start the boat and happened to be looking toward his bait at the moment it happened. 

He wasn't ready and didn't set the hook. But...in a reaction that can only be summoned by an experienced musky guy, he flipped the wrist of the hand holding his rod and slapped the bait back down onto the surface almost on top of the fish. 

You might think that would cause the fish to panic and exit the area with all dispatch. But if that's what you're thinking, you don't understand the nature of the species esox. I wish I could describe the speed at which the fish turned and slashed into his buck tail. To say it was instantaneous doesn't begin to paint the picture. 

He leaned back and slammed the bait upward. Fish on!

The water exploded and just as fast as the fish ate that bait, it was off. His leader broke off at the point where it attaches to the 100 pound test snap.

It happens that way sometimes. If there is any weak point in your tackle system, a musky will display it for you. 

And that was it for Sunday, after having endured the rain, the wind, and the cold. Five seconds of chaos and the day was over.

And you know what? We were both okay with that. If you musky fish, you understand what Bulldawg quietly stated as we headed for the dock in the dark...

"The muskies win again."


----------



## All Eyes

Was just thinking of Bulldawg the other day as I was slipping into my rain suit that I got from him a while back. It's warm but thin material and really comes in handy on my boat for those days when it's raining, but too hot for heavier rubber rain gear. Ideal for days like last week out there. 

And Pete- If you don't mind, I am curious as to what type of action you get with this profile and downward curved lip like this one. It looks like it would produce a nice wobble. Just a very cool looking bait overall.







action.


----------



## vc1111

This is a shot of the conditions Bulldawg and I fished through at West Branch last Sunday after the heavy rains. This shows the best conditions of the day actually.

This is not a black and white rendition of the shot. It's the actual color.

Really looking forward to better weather and more normal trolling conditions in the weeks to come.


----------



## vc1111

Recently I received some questions about how to build an effective jerk bait.

I'll add to this later, just for the purposes of trying to help others interested in casting jerk baits and gliders.

"
This was my response to his request to have a conversation about tips to build a jerk bait:

"We can try, but it is difficult to articulate all the properties that go into a good jerk bait. Additionally different styles of jerk baits require different weighting and properties.

One of the tough things about building jerk baits is getting JUST the right action. Many jerk baits will run but not all of them will get bit.

I like a jerk bait that can be worked very fast without blowing outl...this requires a thinner bodied bait.

For me at least, the strikes tend to come on a continuous RAPID retrieve. Then there is the question of depth. What portion of the water column do you wish to use? The top 18 inches? The area from two to four feet deep? Four to six feet? Weighting will vary and again, just because you can get a bait down deeper does not mean it will produce muskies.

Over the last 15 years or so, I have made shallow jerk baits that I was certain would be failures, but proved to be excellent producers . (They are usually the ones in the top 18 inches of the water column). Depsite that, the shallower running baits seem to be the ones that have the most latitude as to getting bit. Not sure why, but I am sure that is definitely the case. If I were just starting to experiment with jerk baits, this is where I would start. In my last two outings, I put three muskies in the boat with a bait that only goes down 12 to 18 inches. All three fish came out of or very close to about 8 feet of water. The bait I was using runs straight but just a little wonky, actually rolling up to one side on each sweep of the rod tip, but they were loving it anyway. I also had four other that followed it but I didn't see them in time to figure 8.

Also note that figure 8ing a jerk bait is not easy. They don't turn well. But...I get more fish to grab them at the boat then I do with fish that follow a crank bait.

I usually carry 8 to 12 different jerk baits. The variety of action, depth, and color is important to putting fish in the boat.

Color for jerk baits seems to be far more important than it is for casting cranks. If you have the right bait in the wrong color you'll get follows but not takers.

I could spend all my time building jerks. I love them and I love experimenting with them.
Show me what you've built already and maybe we could start from there."


----------



## hazmail

Vince - Thanks and I agree with all the above--I am a real sucker for searching ' U-tube' to see how some of the 'masters' do it, mainly Japanese, from go to who they are so meticulous in anything they do, and the prices of their lures certainly reflect this.
An old French Polisher told me many years ago "What you put underneath, you see on top", so true, and if you have tried to cover a mistake, or just forgotten something, it usually takes twice as much time to repair it.
As with you Vince, 'jigs' are my saviour here, I have one (OR many) jigs for just about every step in the process, from basic profiles, lip slots, screw eyes, and ballast weight, to eye socket placement, and everything else in between ------without these every lure would become a frustrating and time consuming experiment.

As for posting finished work Although retired now, I seem to have less time than when I was working for a living- I have spent the past month helping a brother renovate his house (for sale), I think this is the most frustrating month I have ever spent, mainly because I can't do what I want, when I want,, namely 'renovate' that duplicator.....
Pete


----------



## hazmail

*'Eyes'--- *With the lip down this way ('Red' convex pictured above) the action is more subdued and narrower than if the lip was up the other way (concave) where it has a good wide sway- a few side benefits of this are, I can make a lure and put either lip in it, concave for depth (15') and a wide swaying action, OR with a convex lip ('Red' pictured) I get a narrower sway and reduced depth (8')- another plus is, the red pictured configuration seems to shed weed / grass off the upturned lip more readily than a conventional flat OR the concave version--also both lips are identical and can be fixed at the same depth into the lure slot, you just need to decide if you want to fish 'deep' of 'shallower'.
The picture below shows mixed 3.5" and 2.5" lures with both 'convex' and 'concave' lips.
Pete


----------



## vc1111

The patterns you're laying on these recent baits are just stunning, Pete. I love em. 

Post a few pics of some of your jigs when you get time. I've only seen a few of them over the years and they are remarkable.


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I spent the last two weekends doing some walleye fishing on Pymatuning. I had forgotten how much work it can be to do it effectively. We put some nice fish in the boat and since Larry doesn't eat them I now have some in the freezer even after eating a number of meals and sharing some of the fillets with family members.

I was surprised to see the number of boats out there this late in the season. Guys were using a variety of tactics...trolling, drifting, and vertical jigging. We trolled Hot-n-tots mostly. 

I had to do some serious digging through my cache of tackle to find the rods and lures. In doing so, I came across a lot of tackle that I had pretty much forgotten. There were old spoons from fishing for muskies on the Mahoning River, tube jigs and drop shot gear from smallmouth fishing on Lake Erie, and even some larger spoons from my time ice fishing on the Bay Of Quinte in Canada. Catfish gear, bottom walkers, and three way rigs. Spinner baits for both bass and musky and an assortment of hard baits I carved and painted for northern pike on Lake Evans. A ton of plastics for bass and even a box of jig and pig rigs. 

Digging through all that tackle was like looking at an old photo album of fishing adventures. It was almost as much fun as fishing itself. 

I looked at each item carefully, and for a lot of it, I questioned myself as to why I was keeping it. The answer was interesting...it is incredibly hard to throw out old, but usable fishing tackle..."I don't drift fish for walleye much anymore, but you never know..." "The smallmouth don't respond to that color of tube jigs anymore, but maybe one day those will work again..." There is a rationalized reason for each item, no matter how small or how few. I just put them back and stowed them once again for that "one day" that is probably done forever, especially since all I really care about anymore is the mighty musky. But...you never know.

My gear grows older. My boat has grown older. And so have I. 

I would do it all again. And you know what? I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## vc1111

Last night I spent a little time in the shop. 

I first spent some time on the computer working on a few experimental diving lips and I also worked on some variations of length for the Flatshad.

It is interesting how a small change in total length changes the size of the bait when you constrain the proportions. 

I also started a few Rocketshads and made templates for the new Flatshads.


----------



## vc1111

Finished carving and sealing three baits tonight and started four more. I'm on my last can of Minwax sanding sealer. Not sure what I'll use to seal baits after that's gone. I've been using that stuff for a decade and as I'm sure most guys know, you can't get it anymore.

Would love to know what you guys are using that works for sealing wood baits.


----------



## MadMac

I know what you mean. That 4 3/4" Flatshad seemed so much smaller than the standard ones. Caught fish too. I caught more on that one bait than any other from the time I got it until I moronically lost it earlier this year. I just get so upset when it is taking longer than usual to release fish I start to panic a little. lol Glad to hear you had some time for the Rocketshads!! I took one of my very few vacation days I have now to fish yesterday and get my sanity back. Haven't been out in almost a month except a couple hrs with Bobby W. last Friday night. Wouldn't you know, half hour in boat starts running badly and I have to leave. Can't complain too much, my daughter and grandson are doing better and better.


----------



## vc1111

MadMac said:


> I know what you mean. That 4 3/4" Flatshad seemed so much smaller than the standard ones. Caught fish too. I caught more on that one bait than any other from the time I got it until I moronically lost it earlier this year. I just get so upset when it is taking longer than usual to release fish I start to panic a little. lol Glad to hear you had some time for the Rocketshads!! I took one of my very few vacation days I have now to fish yesterday and get my sanity back. Haven't been out in almost a month except a couple hrs with Bobby W. last Friday night. Wouldn't you know, half hour in boat starts running badly and I have to leave. Can't complain too much, my daughter and grandson are doing better and better.


The only guy getting enough fishing done this year is Syl. He has the whole lake to himself too!


----------



## BaddFish

Vince- I have a quart of Minwax sanding sealer you can have... Its virtually un-used. I've had it for at least 3-4 years. You will put it to good use much more then I will. PM me your address and I will UPS it to you- or better yet- lets meet at West Branch this sunday morning and I'll give it to you? Jim


----------



## vc1111

BaddFish said:


> Vince- I have a quart of Minwax sanding sealer you can have... Its virtually un-used. I've had it for at least 3-4 years. You will put it to good use much more then I will. PM me your address and I will UPS it to you- or better yet- lets meet at West Branch this sunday morning and I'll give it to you? Jim


Thanks, Jim. I appreciate that and I'll put it to good use. I'm out of commission for fishing for a while, but I'll get in touch with you.


----------



## ldrjay

How hard is it to custom paint spoons and cranks? Been thinking about giving it a whirl but dont want to invest the funds if I suck at it. I tie my own flys and harnesses. Would be neet to just paint mu own while im at it.


----------



## vc1111

Spoon are fairly easy to paint. There are many guys on this forum that paint their own for casting, or jigging, or for attaching to inline spinner baits. 

Cranks are also pretty easy to paint but if you're considering reprinting your old baits, you have to prep them for paint first. This usually involves first removing all the hooks and split rings and sanding the bait for primer before masking off the diving lip.

It is something you normally do because you want control over the paint work (color, pattern, etc) and because you like the 'do it yourself' aspect of things.

If you'd like to start a thread, I'm sure all the guys who frequent this forum will be glad to help you with each stage of the process. We were all beginners once.

As to the cost, you'll need a few things to get started, most of which you can find used if you look around. It doesn't have to be that expensive if you do a little homework first.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## ldrjay

vc1111 said:


> Spoon are fairly easy to paint. There are many guys on this forum that paint their own for casting, or jigging, or for attaching to inline spinner baits.
> 
> Cranks are also pretty easy to paint but if you're considering reprinting your old baits, you have to prep them for paint first. This usually involves first removing all the hooks and split rings and sanding the bait for primer before masking off the diving lip.
> 
> It is something you normally do because you want control over the paint work (color, pattern, etc) and because you like the 'do it yourself' aspect of things.
> 
> If you'd like to start a thread, I'm sure all the guys who frequent this forum will be glad to help you with each stage of the process. We were all beginners once.
> 
> As to the cost, you'll need a few things to get started, most of which you can find used if you look around. It doesn't have to be that expensive if you do a little homework first.
> 
> Hope that helps you out.


Yes it does thanks. I have to do my honey clean the garage and make myself a work station first then I will be looking farther into it. I have most of this month on vacation so I should be able to knock it out.


----------



## vc1111

ldrjay said:


> Yes it does thanks. I have to do my honey clean the garage and make myself a work station first then I will be looking farther into it. I have most of this month on vacation so I should be able to knock it out.


When you get started let me know. I'll try to help you.


----------



## ldrjay

vc1111 said:


> When you get started let me know. I'll try to help you.


Thanks much!


----------



## vc1111

Finally got a few baits done. It's been an interesting summer, to say the least. 

I'll post a few pics soon, Also working on a few Rocketshads


----------



## MadMac

Welcome back.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve.
I have something in the way of a new Flatshad design for you to try. I think you'll find it fits a particular slot in the profile spectrum. It's a five inch Flatshad and its an I between size as compared to the 4 3/4 and 5 1/2 inch range. You have to see the together to appreciate what I'm talking about and why I'm excited about the idea. I've also tweaked the weighting and the lip on it and the 6 inch version. (So far, Syl has the only 6 inch Flatshad with the new lip design.)

Hitting Milton later today with, Larry.


----------



## MadMac

Can't wait to try it Vince. I loved that 4 3/4". It was my best lure last year and off to a good start this year when idiocy struck.


----------



## vc1111

Milton was crowded yesterday, but it was, as Larry said, not as crazy as West Branch can get. 

We tried a variety of baits, including a few of the newer ones I made for my box. I spent some time duplicating a bait that I had made way back in 2005. It was a bait that I built in a simple Tennessee shad pattern and I tried it a few times and put it away. Years later, I gave it to Larry and he scored multiple fish with it at Lake Milton one day. I decided to duplicate it, but I couldn't help but add a little more detail the color pattern. I let Larry try it out for its maiden run. About an hour later, he hooked a nice one but it came unbuttoned. 

Later in the day, I snapped on a. 5 1/2 inch fire tiger Flatshad and took a nice fat musky as the sun was getting lower in the sky. 










As the sun set, the temps dropped and you could feel Fall coming on. I've not been able to fish much this year and I'm afraid I'll almost certainly go into winter without having scratched the itch for muskies. But, I'll take what I can and enjoy the Ohio waters we have close by.

I'll put up some bait pics soon.


----------



## vc1111

Finished this recently for a local guy. I found myself wishing I had kept it in my box to use on Lake Milton.


----------



## vc1111

...
Here's a couple more I finished. This one is carved from Alaskan yellow cedar.









And good old fire tiger in an 8 1/2 inch Flatshad also from Alaskan Yellow cedar:


----------



## vc1111

Here's a look at the new five inch size I'm now building. I always like to start a trial bait in firetiger because doing so eliminates one of the variables as I go about trying to judge the relative effectiveness and productivity of anything new. I actually painted this one and a few others rather quickly so I could do some testing before bow season kicks in.

















































Also made a few others in firetiger.

















I've tested them all and they all run, which I expected. Now I'll go about trying different lip sizes and shapes on them. There can be a certain lip shape or size that produces the best in general, and there can be other lip configurations that are better suited to casting, for example.


----------



## MadMac

Can't stop drooling.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. I'm going to build about a half dozen of the new five inch versions pretty soon. I want one for myself in Shattered Glass pattern. That pattern scored a 44 at Milton in the 5 1/2 size so I want to try it in the 5 inch size also. 

Did you fish West Branch this weekend?


----------



## MadMac

No, didn't get out at all this weekend. Most of the guys are up on Chautauqua. Several are staying the week and Chapter 19 has a tourney there next weekend. Guy got a 41.5" on a firetiger Flatshad on Saturday. That's the only report I got so far.


----------



## vc1111

Gary and I fished West Branch last weekend. It was rather cold, but we tried a little of everything. I took a 37 inches and Larry caught a sub. 

We may go out today. Not sure yet. The season is winding to a close and I certainly would have liked more time on the water. It was a tough year.


----------



## vc1111

Well, I have come upon another outstanding bait builder whose work is well worth sharing here. I've watched his work for some time now and it's gone from good to excellent in a relatively short time. I have come to really enjoy quietly watching the work of others from time to time. It is interesting to see the progress and consider the thought and experimentation that naturally goes along with developing just one bait, let alone a number of successful models and patterns.

I've invited Motown Musky to stop by and post some of his work. It's a little different than what we normally see on this blog...it's also within the realm of what I consider to be a new frontier, perhaps the last frontier, in building baits for esox...the world of plastics.

Hang in there. He'll be along soon. If you enjoy his work, please post a comment here saying so.


----------



## vc1111

Looks like Motown is going to be a while...I'll try to contact him again. And in the meantime, I have another local maker in mind to feature here.

Question for you old timers: Do any of you have a jig for feeding the bait blank into the bit on a router table? I can do it without one, but I like using all ten of my digits and would rather not sacrifice one or two of them.


----------



## vc1111

Started the process of winterizing the boat. Man this summer went too fast!


----------



## vc1111

A success story and a bit of rambling...

What's the best way to wind up any season of musky fishing? Answer: With a 50+ inch musky, of course!

And that's just what one of my friends did a few days ago. Bulldawg, a long time friend and member of this board, went into his basement with some wire and other bait building components and put together one of the baits his company offers...but this one was for his tackle box. If you've ever built a bait of any kind, you know that when you're doing it, your mind is filled with anticipation and hope. You hoped it will perform and catch fish, but you also hope the bigger fish will respond to it!

In the world of musky fishing, I have learned over many years to pay particular attention to two factors:
1. What baits do the BIG muskies choose to strike?
2. Which of those baits are performing on OUR local waters?

See, I don't care what works in Canada, or Wisconsin, for example. I'm glad to hear of my friends having success in other places, but I'm keenly interested in the baits guys make that produce around here. Also, I've noticed that certain baits that are big producers elsewhere are not that special around here. Spoons, for example, seem to produce much better elsewhere, but not as much locally, so they just don't captivate my interest as much.

We are blessed here in Ohio. We have local access to some of the nation's best builders and some extremely productive baits. Mike Mordas's Tuff Shad and his entire line of Musky Train baits are hugely popular and more importantly, very productive on our local waters. Mike has designed some outstanding bait profiles and is an excellent painter too. Boss Shad is another company that makes some very powerful baits for musky fishing and your box is not complete without them, in my opinion. In fact, I'm going to see if I can get some pictures of their work to post here and maybe even get them to share some tips and tricks about building.

Of course, I can't name them all here and that just might be a great topic for another story on this thread at some point this winter. Suffice it to say, that if you fish in Ohio or Western Pennsylvania and you're not putting muskies in your boat on a regular basis, it's not because you can't get quality baits that trip the triggers of our biggest muskies.

And believe me, it was not always so. When I first started musky fishing, there were NO consistent producers available locally, period. Today, you've got not only your choice, but you can choose from an array of hard baits, soft plastics, and wire baits...all high quality, all amazing producers that are certain to produce if you put in the time and effort.

But, back to Bulldawg's fine Fall musky fishing morning. Imagine heaving a buck tail into two feet of water and having it slammed by one of the biggest examples of the King Of Freshwater fishing. Aaron did put in the time and effort and was rewarded with what is not only an extremely rare fish, but one that is particularly hard to come by on West Branch. You see, West Branch does not give up 50 inch or better fish easily. They are extremely few and far between. I've got over twenty years of time on the waters of that lake and only caught one 50 from that lake.

To catch one in a lifetime is amazing...to catch it casting in shallow water is also remarkable...but to catch one on your own bait on West Branch? Well, that is the Holy Grail of musky fishing in my book. Congratulations, Bulldawg! I'll let the pictures of your fish tell the rest of the story...I would also like to note that he weights his wire baits a certain way and I think it makes all the difference in how they produce.


----------



## Bulldawg

Well once again Vince a great story , even though I don't participate on the site as often as I used to . I still always enjoy reading your great rambling sessions  The way you have captivated the world of musky fishing and your weekend sessions with Larry through pictures and stories has always kept me coming back for more . I must say I am proud to have you do such an extravagant write up about me and my journeys of musky fishing . You are truly a great and wise friend to have and I am very thankful for that . 

As I get through the rigors of deer season trying to fill my freezer for the winter , I have been thinking about what I am going to build and how I am going to build it for the upcoming season next year .Hopefully something good and unlike any other bait available , and I always wonder what will be the hot colors for next year . But I look forward to posting some new colors and creations this winter .


----------



## All Eyes

That's just awesome all around. Great story and unbelievable catch. Big congrats to Bulldawg on that rare monster. My year has been rather limited for fishing and I never got to make it out with you guys. Hopefully we will have plenty of opportunities to change that this coming season. I have a few more larger crankbaits in the works and will post them when they are finished.


----------



## MadMac

Aaron, I know what you mean about Vince's writing. A lot of the time I already know the story from talking on the phone and still enjoy reading about it here. Congrats again and I'm glad to have both of you as friends.


----------



## MadMac

You can tell Vince is in hunting mode. Not a post since October.


----------



## All Eyes

It's been a while since I've posted any baits also. Here is a color scheme that has done well for me on walleye. Thought I would make some larger ones to see how the muskie and pike respond to it. This one is a 6" cedar body.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 6" cedar bait


----------



## All Eyes

Hopefully Vince has documented his time away and will post some more great pics and stories. Always like the attention to detail in both his baits and writing ability.


----------



## Bulldawg

I did receive a picture of a nice buck he shot in November , and I get the occasional butt dial . But that's about it , haven't heard much from him either . I have been in hunting mode myself and busy working . With two deer in the freezer now I'm looking forward to making a few baits and maybe even some fishing in the next few weeks.


----------



## All Eyes

This is probably my favorite time of the year to fish so the more I can get out the better. Hope you guys are having a great hunting season. Congrats on your 2 Bulldawg! Best of luck out there everyone!


----------



## MadMac

All Eyes your getting good at these bigger baits. You fishing the night bite at Cleveland? Couple of my friends did well earlier in the week up there. Glad to hear you got your deer Aaron.


----------



## All Eyes

MadMac said:


> All Eyes your getting good at these bigger baits. You fishing the night bite at Cleveland? Couple of my friends did well earlier in the week up there. Glad to hear you got your deer Aaron.


Thanks a lot Mac! I haven't been to Erie for the fall bite yet this year. My boat is a bit small for my comfort and Shawn (Many Eyes) moved to Missouri and took his big old boat with him.  Planning on a trip to Huron or 72nd to do some casting but haven't found anyone that wants to go as of late. I've been mostly fishing Berlin.


----------



## All Eyes

Was able to do some swim tests on these latest baits today on Berlin. They have a nice side to side action and seem to run well at a good clip, so I was happy with that.


----------



## brettsky225

Painted my first lure today it was an old hot n tot I found while walking the banks pretty beat up with very little paint so I removed the rest of the paint and decided to airbrush it. I went for a firetiger look and I'm happy with it for being my first one I've ever done not to mention very little practice with the airbrush and I haven't clear coated it yet,what would you guys suggest clear coating with?


----------



## All Eyes

Nice work on your first paint job brettsky! It came out great. 2 part epoxy applied thin with a small plastic bristled paint brush will protect it and give it a nice high gloss. Don't use the 5 minute quick set stuff as it will yellow faster and not last as long. Plus you don't want to race against time to apply it. If you don't have a drying wheel or method to keep it rotating, the 1 hour epoxy will work pretty well in thin coats. It's not quite as good as the long set epoxy which takes many hours to dry, but you can get a pretty nice finish with it. Rotate it as it dries to avoid runs and sags. This bait you painted will look killer when it's cleared.


----------



## brettsky225

Thanks! I'm really happy it actually turned out and I'll have to get some epoxy and clear coat it and I'll post another picture of it after that and how many coats should I apply?


----------



## brettsky225

Here's what it looks like after the clear coat It really brought the colors out


----------



## All Eyes

My daughter got me this 10" drill press for Christmas. She always knows how to make me smile. It should be perfect for bait making. Getting back to more wire through construction and it will come in handy for that. 
I hope everyone had a great holiday season and I always looking forward to seeing everyone's work. It's been kinda slow in here for a while now.


----------



## All Eyes

Also picked up a pair of these jewelry wire pliers that are great for forming loops for line ties and hook hangers. Not sure why I waited this long to get a pair of these.


----------



## Photog

Well I finally decided to start paintin' again...


----------



## All Eyes

Looks great! Nice crappie pattern. 
It's been a while since anyone has posted. Hope you started things back up. Has anyone heard from Vince lately?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I talked to Vince a couple of days ago. He hasn't been building for awhile. I'm going to see him next weekend and will tell him to pop in and say hi.


----------



## All Eyes

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I talked to Vince a couple of days ago. He hasn't been building for awhile. I'm going to see him next weekend and will tell him to pop in and say hi.


Thanks Cutt'em. His baits and other creations are always cool and inspiring to look at. Plus he has a way with words that always make for interesting posts. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## spinnerbayt

A 10" twitch and a 9" glider I just finished up.


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job on those spinnerbayt. Very cool


----------



## TClark

Good job on those...what kind of wood?


----------



## mrflusters

TClark said:


> Good job on those...what kind of wood?


Very nice!


----------



## spinnerbayt

TClark said:


> Good job on those...what kind of wood?


Thanks! Twitch is cedar and the glider is pine.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I've been working on a glider for the last three weeks. Went through six design changes and weighting until I got it the way I want it. Have blanks drying as I type. I will try and get some pics up this week. I have big hopes for this one.


----------



## GETthe NET!!

So it's been a little while since I have posted anything on here. Been trying to work on my painting skills along with now making my own using a laithe and also just shad style.


----------



## GETthe NET!!




----------



## GETthe NET!!




----------



## vc1111

Back at it.


----------



## All Eyes

Welcome back Vince!


----------



## MadMac

Get the Net, those look nice. Looks like your practice is paying off.


----------



## vc1111

It feels good to have some sawdust flying again. I've been busy with a lot of other things. 
I'm looking forward to getting out to the paint shop. 

I have some of the new five inch Flatshads started and about a half dozen jerkbaits, including four of my ********* Jerks and two Stogie Jerks. Haven't built any of these for a couple of years. I almost forgot how much fun that lathe can be.

I'm also going to start three or four Flatshads in the bigger 8 1/2 inch size and I'm working on a new bait, which is a completely new model. Haven't named it yet, but it's a great runner.


----------



## All Eyes

Welcome back! Always look forward to seeing your work. Glad to hear you are back at it. I've been quite busy building also and miss seeing what everyone is up to. Your flatshad's are one of my favorite profiles and I love seeing the cool paint jobs you come up with on them. Still not sure how you do those little wisp's on your fire baits but they sure are cool. Your albino series with patches of blue are another one I like a lot.


----------



## GETthe NET!!

Tried a more natural perch and a ghost perch. Still trying to figure out the gills and fins. In my opinion those finishing touches are what really makes a nice paint job pop. Any tips out there?


----------



## All Eyes

Nice looking baits! Here is a video from Mikko, aka Solar Fall that may help you with your gills and fins.


----------



## vc1111

Who's going fishing today? 

Larry and I are going to dunk bobbers today! Trying for walleye and crappie at Pyma for an early season bite.
We may wind up trolling or drifting, but I don't really care, just glad to be pulling that boat down the highway again.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Here's my new gliders that I just finished up. I had a couple more but used art resin as a clear coat and the heat in my garage caused it to severely bubble up and ruined them.


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice work Cutt'em Jack. What a shame the others got ruined.


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> Who's going fishing today?
> 
> Larry and I are going to dunk bobbers today! Trying for walleye and crappie at Pyma for an early season bite.
> We may wind up trolling or drifting, but I don't really care, just glad to be pulling that boat down the highway again.


Chapter 19 is having a tourney at Berlin this weekend. I would be there if I didn't have all these tubes hanging off me.


----------



## vc1111

MadMac said:


> Chapter 19 is having a tourney at Berlin this weekend. I would be there if I didn't have all these tubes hanging off me.


I hope you feel better soon, Steve!


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I only caught two fish on our walleye/crappie trip yesterday...

On the first hundred yards of the first slow trolling pass, I caught about a 34 inch musky on a black and silver Hot-N-Tot and about 20 minutes later, Larry did the same!


----------



## vc1111

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Here's my new gliders that I just finished up. I had a couple more but used art resin as a clear coat and the heat in my garage caused it to severely bubble up and ruined them.
> 
> View attachment 207060


Those are excellent! I especially Ike the bottom three.


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> Those are excellent! I especially Ike the bottom three.


And the Orange Tiger just above them.



vc1111 said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Steve!


Thanks Vince. Starting to. Got one hose removed yesterday.



vc1111 said:


> Larry and I only caught two fish on our walleye/crappie trip yesterday...
> 
> On the first hundred yards of the first slow trolling pass, I caught about a 34 inch musky on a black and silver Hot-N-Tot and about 20 minutes later, Larry did the same!


I know a few people that have fished that lake the last couple years with extreme frustration. You guys get two while targeting eyes. lol


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I raised one small musky Sunday on that orange tiger at west branch. First time there. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## MadMac

Check conversations Jack.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Caught my first fish of the year today. Lost another and had a tank follow. 37 1/2 inches on my fire tiger glider. From a couple posts back.


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job Jack! Love those gliders you make. Looks like the ski's agree with me too.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, this could be an interesting pattern for one of your new models.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve. That looks interesting. 
After tonight, I have about 28 or 29 baits in various stages of completion. 
I think I may build some Rocket Shads again this year. Not sure how many. I have a few jerk baits that 
I tested this weekend and they'll be done soon. Only one is going in my box. The rest I'll put on the mailing list.

I'm doing some stuff in kind of a pink champagne color that I think will be productive too,
I'll put up some pics soon.


----------



## MadMac

Dibs on Rocket Shads! Don't tell Syl. lol


----------



## vc1111

I can't believe I have about 30 baits cookin' !!! It's been so long, I almost forgot how much fun this is


----------



## vc1111




----------



## All Eyes

Personally, I'd like to see all of the baits that you build. Welcome back and please keep posting!


----------



## MadMac

Me too. Love looking at them.


----------



## vc1111

This one is finally done. I tested it last week before finishing it and it runs excellent. Added the Rip Your Face Off Sharp VMC 8650's and she's going in the mail soon. 9 inches, carved from Alaskan Yellow Cedar.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

I'd like to fish with that one late one night off a pier!!! Nice job, perfect color!!


----------



## MadMac

Strawberry Tiger!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Hey Steve I worked in the Stem dpt. at GE with you. I may need your help in obtaining one of those!!!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a couple of the five inch Flatshads I finalized late last season.
View attachment 209649
View attachment 209650
View attachment 209651


----------



## vc1111

Let's try this again.


----------



## All Eyes

Wow! Those are dynamite. Love both of them.


----------



## MadMac

As soon as I saw that bottom one My mind went to West Branch. My favorite point right before dusk. Nine ft down on the ten ft break. ZZZZzzzzZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ fish on!


----------



## vc1111

Hey, guys. I'm glad you like them.
The bottom one is in colors similar to the Amber Tiger Threadfin Shad I gave you a long time ago, Steve. You still have it?


----------



## MadMac

No Vince. I loved that lure. Caught a LOT of fish with it. Many in the exact same scenario as above. I snagged that on the point by the east ramp in a place I've trolled hundreds of times. Had never seen a snag there before. Something sharp cut my leader. I looked like that Indian in the pollution commercial with a big tear slowly rolling down my cheek.


----------



## vc1111

First one finished...


----------



## vc1111

I saw this on Tackleunderground and I thought to myself, "There's only one guy I know who uses color that well."
Sure enough...it was All Eyes...


----------



## crittergitter

Some good looking baits. That orange tiger flat shad is KILLER! Fantastic work Vince!

I do like that bright bait by All Eyes for dirty water.


----------



## vc1111

crittergitter said:


> Some good looking baits. That orange tiger flat shad is KILLER! Fantastic work Vince!
> 
> I do like that bright bait by All Eyes for dirty water.


Thanks, Critter. You been on the water yet?
We're going to try to get some more walleye on Pymatuning again this weekend.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, Critter. You been on the water yet?
> We're going to try to get some more walleye on Pymatuning again this weekend.


I've done some saugeye and crappie fishing. My first go at the musky will be tomorrow on Clearfork. The weather is supposed to be nice which is good. Hopefully be a nice breeze and a few hungry fish out there.


----------



## vc1111

crittergitter said:


> I've done some saugeye and crappie fishing. My first go at the musky will be tomorrow on Clearfork. The weather is supposed to be nice which is good. Hopefully be a nice breeze and a few hungry fish out there.


I'd love to try Clearfork one day. 

Did you check the forecast? 90% chance of rain.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> I saw this on Tackleunderground and I thought to myself, "There's only one guy I know who uses color that well."
> Sure enough...it was All Eyes...
> View attachment 209932


Thanks Vince! I recognized your work on there also. One glance and there was no denying it. Keep posting your new stuff please!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. I'll have quite a few more done in the next two weeks or so. Some patterns that I paint require multiple trips to the paint shop and detail work in between.

I often wish I could build more consistently than I do. When you can get fully immersed in it, new ideas seem to pop up and that's really half the fun. I came up with a new idea last night that I'm really looking forward to trying. The trouble is, there are so many great outdoors oriented activities and you just can't do them all.

But for now, I'm back in the shop and I have a hand full of Rocket Shad about done and almost ready to go out the door, along with about a half dozen Flatshads, which are almost all spoken for. 

I'm going to build about 5 or 6 of my 8 1/2 in Flatshads next. They're very popular within the numbers of musky fisherman that love casting and trolling big baits. I tend to favor smaller baits, but that's a matter of confidence. The guys that like the big baits swear by them. Piedmont is interesting when it comes to large baits.ni get a lot of reports about how the 8 1/2 inch Flatshad produces on that lake. I find it interssting that Piedmont is also the lake where we get the best top water results and it is the lake that provided the most action for me at least, when I was into casting large 10 inch plastic baits for the muskies.

More later. I heading up to the finishing bench to run some clear on those Rocket Shads.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, you really created a monster when your work got me into this hobby. The novelty never wore off and if anything has grown stronger through the years. Hardly a day goes by that I'm not working on my baits to some degree. Hate to sound like a broken record, but I really enjoy seeing your creations as well as others that do high quality work. Your paint and finishes are top notch. Please keep posting!
I also have a question for you or anyone that might have an explanation for a problem I've had recently.
On a couple of my newest baits, I've noticed a slight yellowing (almost orange) in the epoxy in spots such as corners and contours. It's very subtle, but visible in direct sunlight. It's barely noticeable and my camera wont pick it up to show you an example. It has appeared in just a few of them and is not consistent (such as thicker or thinner areas). The epoxy I use is E-Tex lite and this has occurred in a small sample of baits where others have been fine using the same bottles. There is nothing visible in the epoxy such as impurities during mixing and I have not changed my methods or used anything new that would seem to justify it. I am going to get some new E-Tex but was just wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this issue. One of my newest baits almost appears as though I painted over an orange belly and a tiny hint of color is leeching through in spots. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vc1111

Two Rodket Shads in West Branch Albino with purple pearl over tones on the shoulders. The smaller one on the bottom is a five inch Flatshad, which is new for this year.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, not sure what is happening with that Etex but it sounds like replacing it is the best thing to do. 

You might consider shooting out an email. They might replace it free.


----------



## GasFish26

Would a copic air system allow me to paint crank baits??

Or are the color wrong? Or hard to work with ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes, not sure what is happening with that Etex but it sounds like replacing it is the best thing to do.
> 
> You might consider shooting out an email. They might replace it free.


Thanks Vince. The epoxy was 6 months old and I've gotten rid of it. Was the last of it anyway. Love your albino shads. That blue with the black wispy lines is too cool.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. I have some time in those!

Gas, you could do baits that way, but I think it would limit your options.


----------



## vc1111

Five inch Iridescent Albino Shad


----------



## MadMac

Wow. Have you run that color yet Vince?


----------



## vc1111

MadMac said:


> Wow. Have you run that color yet Vince?


Not yet, Steve. It's new for this year. I only made three and one is gone already. I have two more in the 51/2 Flatshad to finish in the next few days.

Here's a few more pics of that one and another Albino in the 8 1/2 inch version carved from cedar...


----------



## crittergitter

Wow! That iridescent albino shad pattern is amazing!


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, if you don't mind me asking, what are you using these days to seal your baits prior to painting? Are you still sitting on a stock pile of the old Minwax? I haven't found anything to write home about.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Vince, if you don't mind me asking, what are you using these days to seal your baits prior to painting? Are you still sitting on a stock pile of the old Minwax? I haven't found anything to write home about.


Eyes, I'm on my last can of Minwax. Not sure what ill use when it's gone.


----------



## vc1111

Yesterday, Larry and I started out fishing on Lake Milton. After an hour, I just had a feeling that things weren't going to go our way on that river system.

We bailed and headed for West Branch. It turned out to be a good decision. We started out casting my favorite spot and I raise the mid 40s fish on a ********* in fire tiger. Larry also raised one but neither of us was able to connect after that so we began to troll. 

We managed to boat four muskies before the day was done. I took a 37, a 38, and a 44 and Larry caught a 38. It was an outstanding day of Muskie fishing 
All of my fish came on a Fatfingers 5 1/2 inch Flatshad in West Branch Albino, which is a now proven color pattern that I devised a number of years ago after observing some of the more common characteristics of our local Shad population. Below is a shot of the only bait in my entire box that interested the beast.
I really tried in earned to sort of fine tune the presentation but no sir, they ONLY wanted that bait yesterday!

Of the four we boated yesterday, the 38 that I caught was the most remarkable because of his markings...he was an amazing bronze color with beautiful spotting along his sides. Here's a shot of him after I gently set him back in the water and then another shot of him the split second he realized he was free
to exit...


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes, I'm on my last can of Minwax. Not sure what ill use when it's gone.


Thanks! I've tried a few and am back to using thinned E-Tex to seal. Let me know if you find one you like.


----------



## vc1111

All I keep hearing is that guys are using thinned polyurethane varnish. Not sure how deep it would penetrate though.


----------



## slick head

vc1111 said:


> All I keep hearing is that guys are using thinned polyurethane varnish. Not sure how deep it would penetrate though.


I have been using a 50/50 mix of mineral spirits and clear polyurethane and i get about a .005"-.010" penetration on the long grain on eastern red cedar ( aka aromatic juniper) , sorry to jump in on your thread but I have been lurking around on your forum for awhile and I have seen both of your work on TU awe inspiring both of you take it to the next level and give fellas. like me a high target to aim for, thank you both for posting your work. David J


----------



## vc1111

slick head said:


> I have been using a 50/50 mix of mineral spirits and clear polyurethane and i get about a .005"-.010" penetration on the long grain on eastern red cedar ( aka aromatic juniper) , sorry to jump in on your thread but I have been lurking around on your forum for awhile and I have seen both of your work on TU awe inspiring both of you take it to the next level and give fellas. like me a high target to aim for, thank you both for posting your work. David J


Slick head, you jump in here anytime. We ramble in here about a little bit of everything so feel free to say anything or even change the subject if you want.
And thanks for the feedback, I appreciate and it's good to know that someone is reading all this stuff! 

Also, I want to add that I think that maybe the Minwax was petty much the same thing you're using but just called sanding sealer. Not sure about that, just guessing.


----------



## slick head

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 209416
> This one is finally done. I tested it last week before finishing it and it runs excellent. Added the Rip Your Face Off Sharp VMC 8650's and she's going in the mail soon. 9 inches, carved from Alaskan Yellow Cedar.
> View attachment 209413
> View attachment 209415





vc1111 said:


> View attachment 209416
> This one is finally done. I tested it last week before finishing it and it runs excellent. Added the Rip Your Face Off Sharp VMC 8650's and she's going in the mail soon. 9 inches, carved from Alaskan Yellow Cedar.
> View attachment 209413
> View attachment 209415


I see you have a small dished out area on the integral diving plane just curious does this bait have a tight wobble and dive to probably 2-3 ft with no ballast and a quick return to surface, i have built a few of old style tango minnows and love them, that bait is fantastic looking and i would love to give that design a try, and again incredible work, thanks for posting. David J


----------



## All Eyes

Here is something I've stumbled onto recently that works great to fill in the slot on my thru wire baits. My friend has been giving me these thin sheets of cedar that are put into cigar boxes. Some boxes have 4 of these in them. They are about 1/16" thick and are perfect filler material that's easy to cut and can be stacked to fit wider gaps. Just thought I would share in the event that someone you guys know smokes cigars.


----------



## vc1111

slick head said:


> I see you have a small dished out area on the integral diving plane just curious does this bait have a tight wobble and dive to probably 2-3 ft with no ballast and a quick return to surface, i have built a few of old style tango minnows and love them, that bait is fantastic looking and i would love to give that design a try, and again incredible work, thanks for posting. David J


Thanks, Slick. That bait is the ********* and I made it to be a hybrid jerk bait/glider. It has a slight dive and rise with a side to side movement with each jerk of the rod tip.

I made one in Firetiger and it's proving to be a big fish bait, meaning the larger fish seem to favor it.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Here is something I've stumbled onto recently that works great to fill in the slot on my thru wire baits. My friend has been giving me these thin sheets of cedar that are put into cigar boxes. Some boxes have 4 of these in them. They are about 1/16" thick and are perfect filler material that's easy to cut and can be stacked to fit wider gaps. Just thought I would share in the event that someone you guys know smokes cigars.
> View attachment 211643


We have a place nearby that sells tobacco products and sell the empty cigar boxes. If I get over that way, I'll stop and see what they have. Send me a pm with you cell number. We need to plan a fishing trip too.


----------



## vc1111

Im building a new series of baits in a pattern I'm naming Tempered Steel. These are the first attempts. Inspired by how All Eyes uses color on his stuff...


----------



## slick head

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 211721
> View attachment 211722
> View attachment 211723
> Im building a new series of baits in a pattern I'm naming Tempered Steel. These are the first attempts. Inspired by how All Eyes uses color on his stuff...


You just keep them coming, fantastic use of color, again, awe inspiring. David J


----------



## All Eyes

Very cool Vince! I'm honored!


----------



## vc1111

West Branch was tough at first Saturday, but she finally gave us three...a 38, 39, and a 40. All the fish came on Flatshads in 3 different colors, Firetiger (of course), Orange Leopard, and Crimson Shattered Glass, which is a new color pattern I started working on for the last two years.

We also had two other rips in open water, but didn't get properly hooked up while trolling, which is rare with VMC 8650 Cone Cut Trebles.

West Branch was good to us, but word is that Leesville was on fire, giving up a 47, a 49, and a 50 1/2 for my friend, Syl. Congratulations, Syl! Great job!

I think the next week is going to produce a few more fifties because of the moon phase. I could be wrong, but I hope I'm not!


----------



## vc1111

I re-rea my last post...just wanted to clarify that Syl got the 50+ and others caught the rest. It reads like Syl caught all three....he's good but not that good!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a few new Rockets and Flatshads


----------



## slick head

vc1111 said:


> Thanks, you guys. The two larger baits are carved from poplar. Those are the Flatshads that I designed about 5 years ago and they are my number one producing crank bait. I still have one left that I built 5 years ago. The rest I've given away.
> 
> They are unweighted, although when I build them from western red cedar I will add some weight to the belly are in front of and behind the belly hook hanger.
> 
> The eyes are custom made and they stick up a bit above the body profile, which give a more realistic, three D look. The lip is rounded.
> 
> The baits will go about 10 feet deep with 30 feet of line about 12 feet deep with 40 feet of line, about 14 feet deep with 50 feet of line and so on. I"ve had them as deep a 18, but I usually don't troll with lure that deep very often. They will easily troll at speeds up to about 6 or 6.5 mph. Again, I don't usually go that fast, but sometimes we do speed troll.
> 
> The smaller bait is cut from western red cedar and weighted. It has a lip which is just slightly larger than what would be proportional for a smaller bait, meaning compared to the larger baits, the lip is a tad over-sized. If you spend time messing with building baits with different lip configurations, you'll find that the change in size from a smaller bait to a larger bait is not linear. By that I mean, if you build a 3 inch bait and then build the same bait in a 6 inch size, the lip will not necessarily work if you make the lip for the 6 inch bait twice as large as the the lip on the 3 inch bait. It may need to be larger or smaller for the bait to produce similar action. It seems to be a matter of the physics underwater being warped a bit compared to what you are normally used to.
> 
> *But...what I really wanted to write a bit about is the firetiger pattern.* It is one of my two or three favorites patterns for many species, but especially muskies. *And I find it to be one of the more difficult patterns to paint well, believe it or not.
> *
> -To paint a standard firetiger, you need to paint the side of the bait yellow, preferably florescent yellow or better yet irridescent yellow for you guy who favor the Createx colors.
> 
> -Next, you paint the top and "shoulders" of the bait florescent green and fade that down the sides of the bait about 1/3 of the way down.
> 
> -When that is done, you paint the belly of the bait florescent orange.
> 
> -Finally you paint your "tiger" stripes on the sides and a bit of scaling on the back/top of the bait. I also like to add some scaling around the eyes and I sometimes use black for a scaled gill plate.
> 
> *Now that all sounds fairly straight forward, almost easy in fact, but it is a pattern that drives me nuts most of the time...*
> 
> I do NOT like to have any over-spray floating through the firetiger pattern and it is incredibly tough to avoid. When painting the florescent green it is easy to bring it down too far along the sides and overwhelm the yellow side with too much green. And the stripes! They make me nuts! I never seem to be satisfied with them until I've done them over about 3 or 4 times!:disapointed::disapointed::bulgy-eyes:
> 
> *So here are a few tips that I've learned along the way...*
> 
> 1. Go easy with the florescent green...do not fade it down too far along the sides...about 1/3 of the way down the side of the bait at the most.
> 
> 2. Don't apply the green with the airbrush at a downward angle. If you do, you'll get too much over-spray on the yellow and it will ruin the look. Instead hold the brush at a perpendicular angle to the bait and apply only a LITTLE paint at time. Turn the pressure way down on the compressor so you can control the brush as though you are painting very fine detail.
> 
> 3. Clear the bait after applying the yellow and the green. That way, if your dissatisfied with the stripes, or scaling, you can wipe the bait down and start over.
> 
> 4. Go EASY with the black for the scaling and do not make the stripes too wide or make too many stripes. Black is the single most powerful color you can apply to a bait and will very, very easily overwhelm the whole paint scheme. A little black goes a long, long way to create the contrast you are usually looking for in a bait pattern.
> 
> 5. Apply the orange last and again turn the pressure down because this is another step where over-spray can easily ruin the whole look of the pattern. Try to keep it only on the belly while at the same time completely covering the white primer that remains on the belly.
> 
> Hope that helps someone out there.
> 
> The firetiger paint pattern is an outstanding pattern in my experience. It produces muskies with consistency (as much as any bait produces muskies with "consistency") on Piedmont, Leesville, West Branch, Pymatuning, and even Lake Milton if you venture up the river area there.
> 
> It is a pattern that you can have confidence in at all times and in all weather conditions and I've seen it produce when natural patterns such as "carp" or "walleye" etc., are not moving fish.
> 
> It is also a pattern that seems to produce walleye, smallmouth, largemouth, and Northern pike. Hard to beat that, eh? I would really love to talk to the guy who first came up with that pattern. Obviously it doesn't really mimic any type of bait fish, but the game fish seem to love taking a swing at it.
> 
> *This year, I'm also experimenting with some variations of firetiger.* I'm working on an Olive Tiger and I have high hopes for it because Olive Perch has been a pattern that has consistently produced some of my larger muskies. I'll post some pictures of that soon.
> 
> I have a few ideas about where firetiger does not seem to work well, but gotta go for now. More later.






I know this thread is dated but thanks for the tutorial on the pattern, I have struggled with it as well, my baits are no comparison but it is a challenge to paint even a decent fire-tiger, little less a stellar one like these, thanks again a few years late, but it deserved to be revisited anyway .


David J


----------



## vc1111

David,
Actually, the message board format is great for stuff like this, compared to Facebook, etc., because it allows you to review and re-read older posts. It becomes a sort of permanent reference guide for everyone.


----------



## vc1111

Picked up three muskies on West Branch from about 5:00 pm till dark. Two of them came on the new 5 inch Flatshad in a new color I'm going to call Cherry Soda, which is done in Shattered Glass.

The third musky was a 39 which creamed a 6 inch Firetiger Flatshad.

I'm going to post some pictures of the 5 inch and the 6 inch Flatshads side by side to show how much difference that one extra inch makes as far as the profile of the bait. It is incredible.

I think I'll also post a few pictures of the other Flatshad patterns that have produced muskies this year.

I'm also going to share a minor change I made one the 6 inch bait that seems to have made quite a difference so far.


----------



## crittergitter

Sweet! Some great fish Vince. I'd love to see how those nuances you are working into the bait are having positive results. I get such a big kick out of your baits and learning of the ways you tinker with them. 

How have your ********** performed? Are you still getting them casting those or are you primarily in the mid summer troll pattern at this time?


----------



## AceArcher

Wow... have spent a day going through some of the pages of this thread (still not done) and the lures are fantastic.

I like playing with Offshore lures, and am looking forward to getting better!

Once my media is uploaded i will share some pics


----------



## slick head

Happy to see you made it over from TU look fwd to seeing more of your work.


David J


AceArcher said:


> Wow... have spent a day going through some of the pages of this thread (still not done) and the lures are fantastic.
> 
> I like playing with Offshore lures, and am looking forward to getting better!
> 
> Once my media is uploaded i will share some pics[/QUOTE


----------



## slick head

slick head said:


> G


----------



## AceArcher

Rigged Out




__
AceArcher


__
Jul 3, 2016











  








Purple Hoo




__
AceArcher


__
Jul 3, 2016











  








Green Mack




__
AceArcher


__
Jul 3, 2016







. Here are some of my recent builds


----------



## vc1111

crittergitter said:


> Sweet! Some great fish Vince. I'd love to see how those nuances you are working into the bait are having positive results. I get such a big kick out of your baits and learning of the ways you tinker with them.
> 
> How have your ********** performed? Are you still getting them casting those or are you primarily in the mid summer troll pattern at this time?


The ********** are producers, Critter, but I missed a lot of the early season fishing so I didn't get a lot of casting in. The trolling has been producing numbers so it's been hard to stop doing it. Glad you like the baits. I was out of the shop for too long!


----------



## AceArcher

Latest creations... Still a long way to go to get to where some of you guys are at... but i am trying.


----------



## vc1111

AceArcher said:


> Latest creations... Still a long way to go to get to where some of you guys are at... but i am trying.
> 
> View attachment 214876
> View attachment 214877


I like how you did the black striping highlights.


----------



## AceArcher

vc1111 said:


> I like how you did the black striping highlights.


Thank you,

I'm curious, do any of the baits you make for musky have a "thruwire" design? The ********* you have above would probably make a wonderful tuna stickbait!


----------



## vc1111

AceArcher said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'm curious, do any of the baits you make for musky have a "thruwire" design? The ********* you have above would probably make a wonderful tuna stickbait!


I don't use thruwire on my baits. I use heavy screweyes and epoxy them in. I have another ********* almost done. Needs a few more finish coats.


----------



## vc1111

8 1/2 inch Flatshad carved from cedar.


----------



## vc1111

9 1/4 inch glide/jerk bait carved from Alaska Yellow Cedar; graduated 8659 VMC Cone Cut trebles; weighted.


----------



## TClark

Awesome baits Vince!!
I remember you from TU many a year ago.
We hoped to hook up for Evans or Pine for some Pike.
(terrydabassman)


----------



## vc1111

TClark said:


> Awesome baits Vince!!
> I remember you from TU many a year ago.
> We hoped to hook up for Evans or Pine for some Pike.
> (terrydabassman)


Hey, Terry, good to hear from you!
Have you fished Pine or Evans recently?. Those are two really beautiful lakes.


----------



## TClark

I fished them twice years ago (60's or 70's). Last I heard they're private now with condo's?
Beautiful lakes for sure!!


----------



## vc1111

TClark said:


> I fished them twice years ago (60's or 70's). Last I heard they're private now with condo's?
> Beautiful lakes for sure!!


It is private now, but there is limited access.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> 9 1/4 inch glide/jerk bait carved from Alaska Yellow Cedar; graduated 8659 VMC Cone Cut trebles; weighted.


That's a great looking bait!!


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Critter!


----------



## vc1111

Here's a few I made for my tackle box. I finished testing a few new colors and I'm starting to test a few more new patterns.
Had a great season so far. Larry and I had a few special days including a recent outing where we boated six.
It'll soon be time to break out the bow for archery season.
Musky season goes too fast...


----------



## vc1111

[ATTAC


----------



## vc1111

Here's the rest.


----------



## vc1111

Had a great time at Lake Milton. I boated four, all with a couple of Orange Tiger Flatshads.


----------



## All Eyes

You're the man Vince! Nice job.


----------



## vc1111

Here's a nice one Larry boated. Milton has been good to us.


----------



## beaver

Is that a prop wound?


----------



## vc1111

I don't know, beaver, but that is what I was thinking.


----------



## beaver

If not, im not sure I'd want to hook whatever did it. Lol


----------



## vc1111

http://vid8.photobucket.com/albums/a21/vc1111/Mobile Uploads/trim.6F7AA08F-C46C-40CF-ADB0-7F62FA2DC8C5_zpsdkf8dskp.mp4
I don't want it to end.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## crittergitter

I assume that rod photo is a sunset picture. It's really, really cool. I like it a lot.


----------



## vc1111

Yep. It's a sunset. I don't do much very early morning musky fishing. I never seem to do much good at those hours.


----------



## vc1111

Here's another from my last trip to Milton. The musky season isn't quite over, but mine is winding down fast. I'm hoping to do more painting this winter after bow season than I did last year.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Ouch! Bow take a tumble?


----------



## vc1111

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Ouch! Bow take a tumble?


Oh yea. It was an interesting season. 
Thankfully, Pure Gold sights have an unconditonal no-hassle warranty. They replaced all but one part at no cost.


----------



## vc1111

Let me clarify my last post....they repaired my sight with all new parts. There was only one part that did not need to be replaced. They did the entire repair at no charge. 
I was impressed with the warranty and service, especially considering that my sight was accidentally RUN OVER by my camper...it's a long story, but that's what happened and they didn't hesitate to fix my bow sight. Their warranty truly covers everything!


----------



## vc1111

It's time to build again.


----------



## vc1111

I've been turning some Alaskan yellow cedar in the basement. Made a few jerk baits and gliders for the upcoming season including a couple of new prototypes.

I devised a way to find the centerline for screw eye placement and to align the eyes so that they are in exactly the same spot on both sides of the bait. If you've used a lathe, you know that this is not easy to do once you remove the blank from the bait.

The process involves leaves the squad ends of the stock intact and then flattening the corners on the sanding belt before you cut off the square ends. This will require pictures to properly explain and illustrate, so next time I spin a few on the lathe, I'll post some pics.
For now, I'll give a short explanation...

The idea is to place the screw eyes along the belly of the bait in a perfectly straight line...drawing that line is not easy because the baits taper toward the tail. It is also very desirable to place the screw eyes into the wood across the grain as opposed to with the grain so that they hold tighter and grip the wood better. Cedar is relatively soft, so this is important. Although the stuff is expensive, Alaskan yellow cedar is somewhat tighter grained and holds screw eyes better than say western red cedar, but I still try to maximize the strength of the screw eye installation by aligning the center line on the cross grain.

Of course, eyeballing the eye placement is not easy with any bait, but it's really tough with a tapering jerk bait.
The method I devised allows for a far more precise pilot hole into which I drill the eye sockets with the Forster bit.

I know that you can drill a tiny pilot hole through the square stock for the eyes prior to turning the blank on the lathe, but doing so does not give you much latitude to move the eyes and requires much more precision when you carve the bait because you have to make the bait strictly according to where you placed the pilot holes and that is not easy or very accurate.

More to follow. I haven't perfected this trick yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Mr. A

If all you want to do is put a line down the belly of the bait couldn't you leave it in the lathe, turn the bait so that the belly is facing you, then use the tool rest as a guide and scribe a line down the center? Just a thought...


----------



## vc1111

You're right, Mr. A, and that works great for scribing the line along the belly as long as you can easily determine where to scribe it. On tight grained wood looking at the end of blank where it's cut square makes it easier to determine where to scribe the belly line. But it's the eyes which require a line on both sides that are bit tougher to get the same distance from the belly line. The front to rear positioning of the eyes is easy; you just make mark with the lathe spinning.


----------



## Mr. A

vc1111 said:


> You're right, Mr. A, and that works great for scribing the line along the belly as long as you can easily determine where to scribe it. On tight grained wood looking at the end of blank where it's cut square makes it easier to determine where to scribe the belly line. But it's the eyes which require a line on both sides that are bit tougher to get the same distance from the belly line. The front to rear positioning of the eyes is easy; you just make mark with the lathe spinning.


Oh crap? I didn't realize that you were putting a line in two sides for the eyes....thought it was just a line down the belly. My bad...


----------



## vc1111

Here's a few cranks I just finished. 

The first is a 7 inch version of my Flatshad, which is a new size I developed and tested in 2017. The weighting and weight placement was critical to get the action I wanted.


----------



## vc1111

A variation on the 7 incher shown above.


----------



## vc1111

My Threadfin Shad in a modified West Branch Albino pattern which is one of my patterns that the muskies seem to favor on a variety of our Ohio waters.


----------



## vc1111

This one is a new model which is more along the lines of an alewife or perch than a shad. 
I just started testing these in 2016 and then bow season ran over me. I'm looking forward to running these and I think a slight mod to the nose on this model will make a great perch pattern...and that's a paint pattern that is a lot of fun to paint.
This one is six inches long, but considering blowing this out to twelve inches later this year.


----------



## vc1111

Bought a handful of these lips a loooong time ago. Finally going to try building a few baits utilizing this type of lip. It's sort of an old school look and I'm thinking it will add some flash too.


----------



## vc1111

Love this pattern. Noticed it at Pet Smart when I went to get some stuff. 
Might try this on a few large minnow baits this year.


----------



## MadMac

Those are really beautiful as always Vince. I think if I were rich I would just buy everything you make.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Steve, good to hear from you again. Thought we might have to send a search party out to look for you.


----------



## vc1111

By chance I happen to have lunch with a man who was a world champion duck decoy builder.


----------



## vc1111

It was pretty interesting to talk with him because there were a lot of parallels betwee decoy building and lure building...

Of course, the plaint work is an obvious parallel. The idea is to replicate a given species.

Choice of wood is also critical, not only as to ease and accuracy of carving, but also as to behavior of the final product in the water. In the competition for the decoys, judges examine not only how closely the carving and painting actually resembles a given species of waterfowl, but also how the decoy floats and moves like the real thing. They actually float them and judge them against each other.

Thus, the builder also has to carefully and properly weight the wood to get the right "action." He explained that he puts the decoy in a clear Tupperware type container so he can examine it through the (clear) side of the container to tweak the weighting. You can easily imagine that it would be tedious to replicate the movement and buoyancy of a creature which basically floats on the surface.
This wood is tupelo, which I've never used.

Note also that the final product has no clear coat on it. Not sure if they seal them somehow or not, because at this level of building, I doubt that it will ever see water after it is judged by the contest authorities.

Anyway, I learned a thing or two about decoys. The gentlemen also talked about how he was always trying to sharpen his skills and learn new techniques. He showed the same passion toward the craft that one can see from the many lure builders who've posted their work on this thread here at OGF. 

And that is always interesting to see...the thought and effort people are willing to put forth to better their skills for their chosen craft or endeavor. This gentleman had driven hundreds of miles to a class on airbrushing with my brother, the artist. He had won the title of world champion at his craft, but still wants to advance and learn more. You have to respect that.


----------



## MadMac

I'll call you Vince. Had some set backs but hoping to get back on the upswing.


----------



## All Eyes

Just wow Vince. That duck probably jumps off the shelf at night in search of bread. Thanks for the pics. It's always great to see that level of craftsmanship and detail in anything built by hand.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Eyes. I really admired his work.
I admired it but felt an urge to runs a few coats of clear coat over it!

I don't know enough about decoy building to know whether or not they even use clear though.


----------



## beaver

One thing you do not want on a duck decoy is shine. I'd imagine that the clear would show some level of shine and glare. 

I know that they're sealed at the base level before painting or coating. The wood (or foam or cork) is sealed before paint or any other kind of coating is applied.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, Beaver. From all these years of baits building, that looks just naturally seems unfinished, but I don't duck hunt, so decoys are not my forte. 
The guy is good though! The bill on his decoy looks especially realistic.


----------



## Syclone

VC, What type of clear coat do you put on your lures? How many coats?


----------



## vc1111

Good question, Syclone.
For my wooden baits, I seal the wood with a sanding sealer, followed by a coat of epoxy. The epoxy is then wet-sanded to remove any dust contamination and to provide a bite for the paint to adhere.
This process also serves three other purposes...it seals the bait to cover the grain and helps prevent musky tooth penetration. It also eliminates the need for primer, which can cause delamination at times.

The colors then begin with either a white, gray, or black base coat. 

Further coats of clear are added during painting with two to four finale coats added (depending on which type of epoxy I'm applying) after the painting is done and the lip and eyes are installed. 
The result is a musky bait that can better withstand teeth, hook rash, wear and tear, and contact with stumps and rocks for years to come.

The entire process also highlights the delicate pearl and candy colors that I tend to favor.

This thread, which is almost twelve years old, is loaded with tips from of a number of highly-skilled baits makers. If you're able to take the time to skim through it, you'll have access to some fantastic building tips.


----------



## vc1111

Here's another decoy that Kelly painted. Much of this was done with a brush. Beautiful work, Kelly!


----------



## All Eyes

Amazing work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vc1111

Seems like I always need supplies. Lead, these or four colors of paint, Devcon 2 ton, screw eyes,
Polycarbonate, epoxy clear coat, and on and on.

I need to send my trolling motor in for new brushes, need to get one of my line counter reels repaired, work on my casting deck, replace one of the seats in my boat, (which Larry destroyed), and I have to figure up a way to off load the boat somewhere long enough to rebuild the bunks on the trailer.

I figure about a bazillion dollars should cover it all.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I need new bunks on my boat also. I'm getting some ultimate bunk boards this time. Should be the last time to replace.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Seems like I always need supplies. Lead, these or four colors of paint, Devcon 2 ton, screw eyes,
> Polycarbonate, epoxy clear coat, and on and on.


Boy can I relate to that. Headed back to the store tonight for more sealer white and split rings. It never ends.


----------



## vc1111

Just got a call from Coast Airbrush. The parts and shipping for my Iwata Custom came to $97.00.
But I can't wait to get it back and get to the paint shop again.
I've carved about 30 baits so far and about 20 are ready for paint. I have about four that fall into the experimental category, which is always a fun way to start the season.

I'm also building a couple of classic top waters with the paddle tail props. I've never messed around with those before, but even though the conditions for a musky top water hit are rare, it's been fun building them. Those strikes are something you never forget.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, have you ever tried trolling top waters over weed beds?


----------



## vc1111

Funny you should mention that, Steve. I have two on the bench right now. Boy are they a pain to build. I'd like to slow troll them on the west end when the time is right.


----------



## MadMac

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## vc1111

Got my hands on some new materials. I'm thinking Mad Mac is going to approve.


----------



## MadMac

Oh Man! If you're thinking it, I can guarantee it!!


----------



## vc1111

Heading over to Musky Max today. Rumor has it that Cutt Em Jack will be there too. Should be a good day. I'll shoot some pics and maybe some video.

I have a few things in the way of plastic I'd like to pick up while I'm there. I'm really stunned at the progress made in soft plastic baits in the last ten years.

The design variety alone is impressive. There are now almost as many soft plastic musky baits to choose from as there are bass baits. I love my hard baits, and I always will, but plastics for musky is still a frontier in many ways. Add to that the incredible systems for apply paint to plastic baits combined with some of the talent being applied around the globe and some fantastic work is being thrown down.

In the mid 90's, I spent two summers hurling a giant plastic swim bait on Piedmont. The picture of that ugly yellow thing is one of the few I acquired back them.The muskies were quick to show their interest...sort of. I had an incredible amount of follows, but no takers. I was twenty years younger then, and determined that if I could just present the bait properly, I could convert some of those follows into fish in the net. Looking back now, I realize that the bait itself needed some modifications and shy of making my own molds, and permanently changing the colors, which was pretty much unheard of back then, it was simply not to be.

Despite the frustration of having only follows, I remember the thrill of being so close to boating multiple fish. One mid-forties fish with a particularly rude disposition, actually charged at the undulating bait fast enough to bang into the trolling motor shaft before swimming away cursing and spitting at both me and the chunk of sof plastic. Though I enjoyed the attempt at mastering the different ways to present the bait and experimenting with different ways to rig it with terminal tackle, I eventually gave up. Back then, you could not simply order a pre-fashioned rig, nor could
you pick and choose from a wide spectrum of profiles and colors in plastic. Heck, it was hard to find any plastic baits in the musky category back then before the advent of thick catalogs and numerous musky Internet sites.

Today a novice can spend a few hours perusing the available information, ask some questions, make a few purchases, and hit the waters with a very good chance of scoring on the right lake, river, or reservoir at precisely the right time. In that respect, these are, beyond any doubt what so ever, the good old days for musky fishing.


----------



## vc1111

Musky Max in Cranberry PA...
Said hello to Baker Baits. He was very busy and had a gear selection. We had a few minutes to talk and he mentioned that we hadn't crossed paths since about 2008! He also said that he knew my buddy Eli and I promised not to hold that against him!


----------



## vc1111

Larry and I also spent some time at the Dutch Fork
Custom Lures booth. Great guys and they had some fine offerings including custom painted spoons and some patterns you won't see anywhere else. I particularly enjoyed the camo pattern and the tight paint work on their rattle baits.
They also mentioned that they have a system for chrome finishing any bait so if you've got some baits you think you'd like finish in chrome effects they might be able to help you get the job done.


----------



## vc1111

We also stopped by the Red October booth. They crank out some giant tubes and they build a huge quantity each year. I may actually get a few of these under water myself this year because I've heard so many good things about them. 
Not sure how they'll pan out but you never know!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Zach is the man , his booth was swamped as soon as the show opened (say what you will about the people he chooses in admitting knowing, but his baits are in demand) ...
Saw the Dutch Fork booth as well, they had some perchbaits and plows that were nice looking


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new musky bait I just finished. It's a 14" cedar bait. This was a nice change from all of the 2-3" bass cranks that I've been making a lot of lately. The eyes are mirrored opal stones from a bracelet that I found in a box of junk costume jewelry. They are highly reflective and made pretty cool walleye eyes.


----------



## MadMac

Eyes, that is a sweet bait. Those eyes really pop.


----------



## All Eyes

MadMac said:


> Eyes, that is a sweet bait. Those eyes really pop.


Thank you Mac. As soon as I saw the stones in that bracelet, they reminded me of walleye eyes reflecting.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful bait, Eyes.
The lady in your life may not be happy with you dismantling her jewelry! Now we all understand, but she may not!


----------



## vc1111

Finally getting a few finished. Did this one and a bunch of Firetiger and Orange tiger stuff for now.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful bait, Eyes.
> The lady in your life may not be happy with you dismantling her jewelry! Now we all understand, but she may not!


Thank you! And no good jewelry was harmed in the making of this bait. Just some cheap costume bling from the Goodwill. 
Your baits look awesome as usual. Won't be long now.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, does that first one have foil or is that some other magic?


----------



## vc1111

Its foil that has a color shift when cleared.


----------



## MadMac

Nice.


----------



## vc1111

I may keep this one for my box. Not sure yet. Have a few more almost done. 
Finally done buying supplies...I hope! I spent a tidy sum on repairs for the Iwata Custom Micron, paints, thinner, screw eyes, hooks (and I still need more), wood, bench supplies, epoxy, Devcon, lead, polycarbonate, variegated, and more. Also built a second paint booth, which is not quite where I want it yet. 
It's been fun though. And I'm really looking forward to this season because I have three or four new crank models to test along with some experimental jerk baits and a couple top water baits?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack




----------



## vc1111

You get out already??!!!


----------



## vc1111

Finally back home and in the shop. Making eyes. Then lips. Then back to the finishing bench, my favorite happy place.


----------



## vc1111

Hoping to get some painting done today between cutting grass and landscaping.


----------



## MadMac

Do you have a name for the pattern on this last one? Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## vc1111

Amber Shad. I might make a few more and I'd like to have one for myself. It's a time consuming pattern but i enjoyed building it.


----------



## vc1111

I also made a Dace pattern for a few.


----------



## vc1111




----------



## MadMac

I saw the dace on my phone. It looks great too. I love them all!! I thought the foiled one you sent out was the Amber Shad? The first one.


----------



## vc1111

MadMac said:


> I saw the dace on my phone. It looks great too. I love them all!! I thought the foiled one you sent out was the Amber Shad? The first one.


That was Amber Tiger


----------



## MadMac

Gotcha. They both look great.


----------



## All Eyes

Vince, your clean work never fails to inspire me. Always enjoy seeing what you come up with. These newest ones with that scale pattern remind me of your old Albino shad, which was always one of my favorite schemes from you. Great job as usual.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, I've been trying new color combinations because of your work.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes, I've been trying new color combinations because of your work.


That's really nice of you to say that. I never would have thought such a thing years ago when you first got me hooked on this. Thank you!


----------



## vc1111

You certainly worked hard at it!


----------



## vc1111

I ran out of lacquer thinner and a few different paint colors. I can't believe how many different types of supplies I needed to purchase this year.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

how do you get all these sweet looking crackling effects. those lures you put out are awesome looking.


----------



## nuttycrappie

thats amazing work 2 thumbs up


----------



## vc1111

The hours seem to whiz by when I get to work at the finishing bench.


----------



## MadMac

Are those 8.5 inchers? Those are two rockin patterns on my lake. Yes I still claim it as mine. If I ever get everything together no one will recognize me or my boat anymore.


----------



## vc1111

MadMac said:


> Are those 8.5 inchers? Those are two rockin patterns on my lake. Yes I still claim it as mine. If I ever get everything together no one will recognize me or my boat anymore.


Haha! I may not recognize you either!
Those are 7 inchers which is a new model I started building last Fall.


----------



## vc1111

Finished, added the Black Nickel hooks.
I chose cedar for this one, which gives me fits when I carve the stuff...my nose does not like saw dust much these days, but cedar really irritates my sinuses when I cut and shape the stuff.


----------



## vc1111

Seven inch Flame Tiger. I've been doing well with this type of color pattern at West Branch.


----------



## vc1111

Hit West Branch yesterday with Larry. Pulled up on the first spot to cast, Larry grabs his rod and promptly hooks the prototype jerk bait I was hoping to test. He swings his rod up and flings the bait out into 16 feet of water. And it was not a floating bait. It was designed to be a slow sinking bait so that one could count it down to a desired depth and proceed to hunt muskies with style and grace.

The good news is that the bait actually did sink slowly...thwarting every attempt Larry made to recover it as he frantically clawed and slashed at the water, each time missing it by inches. But I did get to witness the sink rate as it made its way to the murky depths on such a sunny Spring day. I guess that's sort of a test right? 

The prototype jerk bait, into which I had invested hours of tedious labor, was in good company as it joined various and sundry lures, gear, clothing, and even a musky net, which Larry has so deftly managed to knock over the side on numerous bodies of water throughout Ohio, New York, and Pennsylvania.

Of course there were other items too, items that he managed to set ablaze in the boat. You see, there was a time when we'd cook and make coffee on occasion in the boat during an all day outing. But, alas. It became too expensive. Not the food and drink, you see, but cost of gear set ablaze...rods, hats, clothing, even a sleeping bag I had used to stay warm as we trolled on a particularly cold day. He would bull around in the boat and knock them onto the portable stove.

Of course, if one turns to Larry on certain reminiscent occasions and inquires about these matters, he will feign a spell of deafness, which is clever of him, since he's pretty much deaf in one ear. If you then shout your inquiry, "DO YOU REMEMBER THE DAY YOU TORCHED MY BRAND NEW FENWICK ROD AT LEESVILLE?"...he will explain that as an elderly gentleman, he is to be excused for such things since at our age, our hands are quickly losing dexterity, and that such losses are inevitable as we march forth through time.

So if per chance, you snag a beautiful black jerk bait as you troll about near Bald Island, or if you hook the ashen remains of what was once a gorgeous Fenwick musky rod in Catfish Bay at Leesville (we now refer to it as Burning Bay), just know that one of our many adventures likely took place in the same spot.

We cook and coffee on shore these days.

And I keep my onboard fire extinguisher in good order...just in case.


----------



## luredaddy

vc1111 said:


> Hit West Branch yesterday with Larry. Pulled up on the first spot to cast, Larry grabs his rod and promptly hooks the prototype jerk bait I was hoping to test. He swings his rod up and flings the bait out into 16 feet of water. And it was not a floating bait. It was designed to be a slow sinking bait so that one could count it down to a desired depth and proceed to hunt muskies with style and grace.
> 
> The good news is that the bait actually did sink slowly...thwarting every attempt Larry made to recover it as he frantically clawed and slashed at the water, each time missing it by inches. But I did get to witness the sink rate as it made its way to the murky depths on such a sunny Spring day. I guess that's sort of a test right?
> 
> The prototype jerk bait, into which I had invested hours of tedious labor, was in good company as it joined various and sundry lures, gear, clothing, and even a musky net, which Larry has so deftly managed to knock over the side on numerous bodies of water throughout Ohio, New York, and Pennsylvania.
> 
> Of course there were other items too, items that he managed to set ablaze in the boat. You see, there was a time when we'd cook and make coffee on occasion in the boat during all day outing. But, alas. It became too expensive. Not the food and drink, you see, but cost of gear set ablaze...rods, hats, clothing, even a sleeping bag I had used to stay warm as we trolled on a particularly cold day. He would bull around in the boat and knock them onto the portable stove.
> 
> If course, if one turns to Larry on certain reminiscent occasions and inquires about these matters, he will feign a spell of deafness, which is clever of him, since he's pretty much deaf in one ear. If you then shout your inquiry, "DO YOU REMEMBER THE DAY YOU TORCHED MY BRAND NEW FENWICK ROD AT LEESVILLE?"...he will explain that as an elderly gentleman, he is to be excused for such things since at our age, our hands are quickly losing dexterity, and that such losses are inevitable as we march forth through time.
> 
> So if per chance, you snag a beautiful black jerk bait as you troll about near Bald Island, or if you hook the ashen remains of what was once a gorgeous Fenwick musky rod in Catfish Bay at Leesville (we now refer to it as Burning Bay), just know that one of our many adventures likely took place in the same spot.
> 
> We cook and coffee on shore these days.
> 
> And I keep my onboard fire extinguisher in good order...just in case.


That is what GOOD friends are for, MEMORIES !!!!!!! Very nice baits,as always. John


----------



## vc1111

You're right, sir, its about having fun, whether the fish cooperate or not.
Really hope to see you on the water again soon.
Yesterday I boated two muskies, a pike, and about a 12 pound carp. Aside from the carp, they were all small.....if you laid them all end to end they wouldn't have added up to one good muskie, but we had a a lot of laughs.


----------



## vc1111

View attachment 235884
Little 4 inch Flatshad with a thinner diving lip. I made this one for my box for spring muskies, but I wouldn't be surprised if the bass and walleyes also try to taste it. These little things are a bit tedious to build.







View attachment 235884


----------



## vc1111

Variation on my usual WB Albino.


----------



## All Eyes

Too cool Vince! Love that color on the gill plates and fins in the last one. Keep em coming!
If I had scuba gear I'd go find the bait that Larry snagged. Sounds to me like his coffee, aka roofing tar, gets him wired up too much to sit still. Glad I'm not the only one, but at least I've never set a rod on fire.


----------



## All Eyes

Speaking of fishing rods on fire, look at these pictures of what happens to a graphite rod when struck by lightning. It's crazy. They look like wigs or something.


----------



## vc1111

Those pictures are nuts!


----------



## vc1111

Don't do a lot of black stuff, but I'm going to test a few variations of this.


----------



## vc1111

Stubbydude lives again...
I'm going to have some fun experimenting with the lip and trying out some Perch patterns.


----------



## All Eyes

More excellent work Vince. Black has always been a favorite color for me in certain conditions. It's a stark contrast that really stands out in cardboard colored muddy water. Solid black Hot N Tots were always a go to bait for me for walleye at Mosquito Lake. We lost a few of them in the stump fields, but they always seemed to produce more than other colors there. I could easily see the eyes hitting on these smaller baits of yours.
And I really lake the paint on that Stubbydude. Keep up the good work, and please keep posting your new stuff!


----------



## HappySnag

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 236154
> Stubbydude lives again...
> I'm going to have some fun experimenting with the lip and trying out some Perch patterns.


nice work.
when you lost that lure,you should mark that on GPS,if you had a trow net,you could recover that lure.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, HappySnag. I had no gps that day or I may have tried that.


----------



## Bulldawg

I haven't made any posts here in quite some time . Since Vince is posting some great baits with black showing how well the colors show contrast . I have been making some spinnerbaits with black and mixing in high contrast colors !

Love the new colors vince !


----------



## vc1111

Those look great. How much do they weigh?


----------



## vc1111

Well, I finally used up the balance of my favorite wood sealer, which is the oil-based version of Minwax Sanding Sealer. It is a discontinued line for Minwax so I did some asking around from some of the guys that I've known as builders for a long time.

I tried Boiled Lineee Oil, but right out of the gate, I'm not yet looking forward to using it. It's a hazardous material (spontaneous combustion hazard) and takes about a week to cure. I'm patient when it comes to processing a block of wood into a finished bait, but I'm thinking that I can find something that's just as good, but with a 24 hour curing rate. Rjbass recommended a sealer but I can't find it in gallons and I really don't want to buy 5 gallons at a time because I build sporadically and in small quantities.

I've also purchased Minwax Helmsan Spar varnish, which has to be cut with mineral spirits to get a deeper penentration. I'll be trying that on the next batch of baits I carve.

I'm not giving up on the Boiled Linseed Oil yet, because I'll use whichever I feel provides the highest quality result in my opinion. I consider the initial sealing/waterproofing of the wood to be the single most important step in the building process if you're trying to build a musky bait that can be used for perhaps a decade or even more, so I'm going to do some testing along the way here.

As I handle the baits that were sealed in the Linseed Oil, I'm wondering how the stuff is going to behave under the epoxy sealer that I apply before painting. The stuff naturally has an oily feel to it, so it will be interesting to see how well the epoxy bonds to it. This second step of applying epoxy over the sealed wood is one that a lot of builders skip, but I like a strong bullet-proof finish on a bait before any paint gets squirted. It also prevents the wood grain of showing through the base coats, which is unsightly in my opinion.

Anyway, that's what's cooking on my bench at the moment. This year I have my sights set on building some larger baits; 7, 8, 9 inches and even longer. I build a ton of baits up to 6 inches, but I've developed three new profiles that lend themselves to baits from 4 to 12 inch models so it should be interesting to work in a larger scale, especially when it comes to the paint work. I'm also hoping to build some these larger baits in a way that keeps them high I the water column for trolling late summer and fall and for speed-trolling them in the wake right behind the boat and also further back away from the boat for trolling contours on points and break lines.
All of that type of stuff is what I enjoy the most about building.

For my own fishing, aside from witnessing strikes on top water while casting baits, nothing is more thrilling than getting bit by larger muskies on short lines at speed. The explosive sound of the drag getting blitzed and the sight of the creature rocketing clear out of the water on about ten feet of line is something that you simply never forget. But it takes the right bait, moving the right way, in the right color pattern do that in a predictable way when conditions are right. I think we all spend more time than we realize presenting baits below the fish, especially at certain times of the year.

It should be interesting.


----------



## All Eyes

Looking forward to hearing your results from the different sealers. The few types that I have tried did not impress me much for one reason or another. I've been using E-Tex thinned a bit with denatured alcohol as a sealer. It seems to hold up well over time, but I question how deep it penetrates into the wood. It may not fare quite as well against musky teeth over time, but most of what I build are walleye and bass baits.


----------



## HappySnag

vc1111 said:


> Well, I finally used up the balance of my favorite wood sealer, which is the oil-based version of Minwax Sanding Sealer. It is a discontinued line for Minwax so I did some asking around from some of the guys that I've known as builders for a long time.
> 
> I tried Boiled Lineee Oil, but right out of the gate, I'm not yet looking forward to using it. It's a hazardous material (spontaneous combustion hazard) and takes about a week to cure. I'm patient when it comes to processing a block of wood into a finished bait, but I'm thinking that I can find something that's just as good, but with a 24 hour curing rate. Rjbass recommended a sealer but I can't find it in gallons and I really don't want to buy 5 gallons at a time because I build sporadically and in small quantities.
> 
> I've also purchased Minwax Helmsan Spar varnish, which has to be cut with mineral spirits to get a deeper penentration. I'll be trying that on the next batch of baits I carve.
> 
> I'm not giving up on the Boiled Linseed Oil yet, because I'll use whichever I feel provides the highest quality result in my opinion. I consider the initial sealing/waterproofing of the wood to be the single most important step in the building process if you're trying to build a musky bait that can be used for perhaps a decade or even more, so I'm going to do some testing along the way here.
> 
> As I handle the baits that were sealed in the Linseed Oil, I'm wondering how the stuff is going to behave under the epoxy sealer that I apply before painting. The stuff naturally has an oily feel to it, so it will be interesting to see how well the epoxy bonds to it. This second step of applying epoxy over the sealed wood is one that a lot of builders skip, but I like a strong bullet-proof finish on a bait before any paint gets squirted. It also prevents the wood grain of showing through the base coats, which is unsightly in my opinion.
> do they make UV sealer,or sealer bake in microwave ?
> I know they make brush on powder paint.
> one time I put powder paint on wood and bake that,it baked on the wood,i did not test how good it was holding.
> I know when they bake ceramic plates,they brush on the liquid and bake them,it is hard surface,can't you do that with wood ?
> what is the hardener what they use on aluminum pepsi cans ?
> 
> Anyway, that's what's cooking on my bench at the moment. This year I have my sights set on building some larger baits; 7, 8, 9 inches and even longer. I build a ton of baits up to 6 inches, but I've developed three new profiles that lend themselves to baits from 4 to 12 inch models so it should be interesting to work in a larger scale, especially when it comes to the paint work. I'm also hoping to build some these larger baits in a way that keeps them high I the water column for trolling late summer and fall and for speed-trolling them in the wake right behind the boat and also further back away from the boat for trolling contours on points and break lines.
> All of that type of stuff is what I enjoy the most about building.
> 
> For my own fishing, aside from witnessing strikes on top water while casting baits, nothing is more thrilling than getting bit by larger muskies on short lines at speed. The explosive sound of the drag getting blitzed and the sight of the creature rocketing clear out of the water on about ten feet of line is something that you simply never forget. But it takes the right bait, moving the right way, in the right color pattern do that in a predictable way when conditions are right. I think we all spend more time than we realize presenting baits below the fish, especially at certain times of the year.
> 
> It should be interesting.


do they make UV sealer,or sealer bake in microwave ?
I know they make brush on powder paint.
one time I put powder paint on wood and bake that,it baked on the wood,i did not test how good it was holding.
I know when they bake ceramic plates,they brush on the liquid and bake them,it is hard surface,can't you do that with wood ?
what is the hardener what they use on aluminum pepsi cans ?


----------



## vc1111

Using powder paint on wood sounds very interesting. I don't think it would penetrate deeply enough to seal the wood but it might have some interesting effects as part of an overall pattern.


----------



## HappySnag

vc1111 said:


> Using powder paint on wood sounds very interesting. I don't think it would penetrate deeply enough to seal the wood but it might have some interesting effects as part of an overall pattern.


I buy from here,i find the cheapest on sale,and I get 2 lb clear,i can mix my color.
get 4 basic colors and you can mix anythink,they have the liquid to mix with powder and brush that on.i never use that.i use only powder and mix that with clear to make candy effect.on jigs and blades and spoons.

http://www.powderbuythepound.com/powder-coating-powders/


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new foiled perch that I am working on. It is a 6 inch, thru wire cedar bait. For this one I carved and sanded gill plates and wrapped it with gold leaf over netting material. Foiled perch is a pattern that I have done on many bass baits, and have wanted to do on a larger one for a while. In the process of painting fins on it now, and am looking forward to getting it wet soon. 







Before and after paint


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Here is a new foiled perch that I am working on. It is a 6 inch, thru wire cedar bait. For this one I carved and sanded gill plates and wrapped it with gold leaf over netting material. Foiled perch is a pattern that I have done on many bass baits, and have wanted to do on a larger one for a while. In the process of painting fins on it now, and am looking forward to getting it wet soon.
> View attachment 237109
> Before and after paint
> View attachment 237110
> View attachment 237111


Clean foil work. Foiling is time consuming but it always looks so good!


----------



## silver shad

Very nce


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you Vince and Silver Shad. It was a fun bait to build. I have developed a love/hate relationship with foil. It's tedious but rewarding. Transparent paints over foil look awesome IMO. Here are a couple more pics I took outside today.


----------



## All Eyes

Bait making has led me into some unusual project requests. Recently I've been asked to carve a Rice Krispie fish base for a cake topper, and paint a walking stick in a snake pattern. A few toothpicks and a bit more shaping and the fish looked pretty good. It was 14 inches long. 








The snake is still a work in progress. It's a stick cane that a man used for a long time. It had to be stripped from years of staining. This was a first attempt at a copperhead pattern, but I'm not thrilled with it. I was given full creative license on the snake, and may go more dramatic such as a banded King snake? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## vc1111

I got a kick out of reading this! I bet the Rice Krispie fish was a big hit. My grand-daughter would love that!
The snake is beautiful. I think I might try to hit the back of it with a copper tone, or even some type of transparent color to differentiate the back from the belly. The detail in that really pops though. You could easily leave it as is.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> I got a kick out of reading this! I bet the Rice Krispie fish was a big hit. My grand-daughter would love that!
> The snake is beautiful. I think I might try to hit the back of it with a copper tone, or even some type of transparent color to differentiate the back from the belly. The detail in that really pops though. You could easily leave it as is.


A new Vince post! I took a stroll down memory lane and read the first 30 pages of this thread. I love reading about your bait building and the details that go into the process. I also miss hearing about you and Larry adventures on Westbranch, Leesville and elsewhere. 

I hope you're both well and having a great season.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks! I've been doing very little fishing so far this year, but I hope to have more to write about soon. My boat needs some work and it will be a while before I can get it scheduled for repairs.

I'm at a bit of a stand still with the building but I still have about 15 baits underway.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> I got a kick out of reading this! I bet the Rice Krispie fish was a big hit. My grand-daughter would love that!
> The snake is beautiful. I think I might try to hit the back of it with a copper tone, or even some type of transparent color to differentiate the back from the belly. The detail in that really pops though. You could easily leave it as is.


Thank you Vince! I ended up repainting another copperhead pattern on the cane, which turned out better than the 1st attempt. This one is darker on the back with less spacing between the rings. The eyes are gold foil. It was a fun project.


----------



## vc1111

Starting to get a few more baits moved to the finishing bench. I have a number that I'm hoping to get wet and muskellunge approved before the season ends this year.


----------



## All Eyes

Another beautiful bait Vince! I love the gill plates and use of color on this one. 
Here is a 6 inch cedar bait that I recently finished. This color scheme is one that I have painted a lot on my smaller bass baits and I wanted to make a larger one. Still messing with the weighting and different lips on these.


----------



## MadMac

Vince, Small Mouth Shad?


----------



## TClark

Hey Vince ole buddy, we used to chat quite a bit on TU. Your baits are still stunning!!!


----------



## vc1111

Steve, I pulled that pattern out of nowhere. Just started and let it go. It went in the mail quick.


----------



## vc1111

Hey, T, great to hear from you. You building anything?


----------



## TClark

No, haven't been to the cave in quite some time now. Six years plus since I've built any baits....health issues. Good to go now, but haven't got the unction or gumption to start up again. ;-)


----------



## Buzzzin

Great looking baits airbrushing skills look top notch.


----------



## vc1111

Finished and tested. 9 inch ********* in Alakan yellow cedar. Once in a great while you get one that has a special action and this is one of them. I was really happy with it.


----------



## vc1111

I arrived at the ramp at West Branch Sunday and I was anxious to hit the water. Battery then decided that it had given me all that it had and it was not going to give any more. Had to get a jump to lower the motor....after puling the boat out...on a CRAZY Sunday at the ramp. Found a nice guy who gave me a hand and lowered the motor.

Launched and soon realized that with a dead battery you also have .... NO depth finder. Now, I know the bottom at West Branch as well as the next guy, but the weed lines around the points are a moving target from year to year so it was frustrating to try to run anything resembling a tight trolling pass without electronics.

I did my best. And as I did, I got to thinking...a lot... about how good we have it these days.

In my father's time, they were thankful to have ANY boat, even one with those old smoking, choking 2 cycle motors. They had no padded, form fitting, hydraulic pedestal seats, no fancy flat vinyl or carpeted decks. They had no tunable bottom finders that could also mark bait schools and stumps. They had little knowledge as to whether the bottom was rock or mud. No gps. No onboard stereo or rod lockers, no windshields or live wells. The only "data" you get about fishing conditions was from the guy behind the counter at the bait shops. No internet. No radios talk to other fisherman, no smart phones.

I fished with Larry in his dad's boat when I was barely 15. Im 65 now, but I clearly remember it like it was yesterday.

What a thrill it was for us when his dad gave us permission to go out by ourselves on that old leaky wooden boat on Pymatuning...only after a stern safety lecture, of course. We'd throw worms and minnows under bobbers the size of an orange, and we'd savor every "nibble" between eating sandwiches and cracking jokes and practicing our finest repertoire of cuss words. We sat on stiff hardwood bench seats and every now and then we'd have to reel the lines in and grab the coffee cans to bail out the water that constantly seeped in between the ancient wood staves of that heavy old tank of a boat.

But we loved it all. Every minute. And we never wanted it to end. It was almost easier somehow, because we naturally expected less and by default, we kept it simple.

Today, if we get skunked musky fishing, we're somewhat surprised. With all the info and gear and the access to great lures and techniques, we have come to pretty much expect to tangle with the most magnificent of all freshwater beasts at least once on most days.

But back then...those were the good old days. And today...these are the good old days. And I hope they never end.. But as I grow older, I know that one day they will. And that's ok. God has been good to Larry and me. I wouldn't change a thing and I know Larry wouldn't either. We gave it hell.


----------



## All Eyes

Another great looking bait Vince. Those ********** look like they could be a challenge. The line tie placement and centerline seems like it would have to be spot on perfect for those to perform well.


----------



## vc1111

New model and fresh off the finishing bench. From cedar; 8.5 inches. Yet unnamed profile in Cartoon Perch pattern. Testing for musky approval at Milton today.


----------



## MadMac

Nice Vince. You shouldn't see too many muskie fishermen out there this weekend.


----------



## vc1111

Boated a 38 and a 43. I should have had more...Ill explain in the next post or two.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Boated a 38 and a 43. I should have had more...Ill explain in the next post or two.


That's awesome!! Congratulations Vince!


----------



## vc1111

Saturday was beautiful...a little bit of cloud cover, a nice breeze, and light traffic. Saw a guy on the water that Larry and I see often on Milton. Larry calls him "that old guy" or "the old man." (This is despite the fact that Larry and I are probably ten years older than him (Larry is frozen in time somewhere in the 80's. I think he still has platform shoes at home.)

I checked on "the old man" as he trolled by and he had boated a few short line trolling, so I gave it go. Now I know it's effective and I've caught a few doing it that way, but generally short line trolling hates me. But, hey, he was scoring so I made a decision to really be patient and give it a chance.

Four and a half hours later, he had a few MORE in the boat and I was beginning to notice a faint trace of the old Skunkola wafting my way. So I made another decision...I'm going to do this the way I know and if I still eat Skunk Casserole, I can sing, "I did it myyyyy waaaaaay" all the way home.

It didn't take 30 minutes of trolling a 6 inch Flatshad with a Power Lip and I had a 38 twisting and thrashing in the wake. Now since I was by myself, I decided I'd grap a quick boat side pic of one or more of the fish's acrobatics...one hand on the rod and one on the camera...shouldn't be that hard right? Well there was one problem with my iPhone camera as you'll see in my next post. The picture didn't quite turn out as I had hoped....stay tuned for that.

Anyway, not twenty or so minutes later, within about ten yards of the same spot, I boated a grand, fat 43.

You have no idea how badly I needed to scratch the musky itch with those two fish.

I'll post the pics of the first fish as soon as I find my iPhone.


----------



## vc1111

Here's what I saw when I settled down to look at the 38...


----------



## vc1111

And here's the 43 with the 6 inch Flatshad. She was beautiful and she really put up her dukes when I tried to bring her to the boat.


----------



## vc1111

U




























Here's a seven inch Flatshad I just finished.


----------



## BaddFish

Wow, those colors had me gazing for 10min... name for ya: Rusty Crappie Shad?  amazing Vince. Those ski's don't have a chance when the iridescent flash hits them.


----------



## Farmhand

Unreal. Wish I had the patients to do that


----------



## MadMac

LMAO Vince. I really really like that pattern.


----------



## vc1111

Thanks, you guys. That one also has the new lip I've dubbed the Power Lip and I'm getting _excellent_ results with it on both clear and muddy waters. It is attracting the attention of some of the bigger fish in both scenarios, especially considering that it's something that I only developed very recently. So far I've only added it to a few of my Flatshad offerings six and larger but I'm excited about trying it for the smaller baits which I build only for my box. 

I may try to develop a variation of a Power Lip for my Threadfin Shads and maybe even my Rocketshad models. Time in the carving shop and time on the water is really hard to come by right now, but that's what I have in mind.

I've also started two new models and those are still being tested, which usually takes about two seasons.


----------



## MadMac

At least you didn't have your "other hat" on while trying to take those action photos.


----------



## vc1111

Leave my hat out of this...its been good to me.


----------



## vc1111

I had occasion to visit Duck and Drake near Pymatuning today.
Inside on the wall is this mount, which they tell me is the same one that's been on the wall for many decades. If so, it was the first musky I ever saw.

My grandfather had a cabin about 2 miles from Duck and Drake and we would stay with him in the summer for a week or two. I remember visiting this bait shop one day at about age 5 with my older brother.

I remember being mesmerized by the site of this huge fish on the wall. It was explained to me that day that this was a musky and fish like this where there in Pymatuning.

I remember thinking that one day, some day, I would like to try to catch one of those muskies.

In the years that followed, I was able to do some fishing for bluegills and bass, but I never forgot about seeing that fish, and I never gave up the idea that one day I might catch one.

I'm sure a lot of guys have a similar story.

That was 60 years ago. It's funny how you remember things, and completely forget others, but I never forgot this fish.

Seeing that musky that day long ago has cost me a lot of money and a lot of time, but it brought me great adventure, and a lot of fine days on the waters of Ohio and Pennsylvania. Best of all, it brought me many new friends.

Have you guys ever been to this bait shop and seen this mount?


----------



## MadMac

I spent a week at the state camp about 17 years ago. While we were there we visited several bait shops and there were some really big mounts. I'm pretty sure that was one of them.


----------



## vc1111

The plaque on that one said 52 inches, 40 pounds.


----------



## crittergitter

Aint no way you're medicare eligible Vince!! I wouldn't put you a day past 51.


----------



## vc1111

crittergitter said:


> Aint no way you're medicare eligible Vince!! I wouldn't put you a day past 51.


Thanks! But the numbers don't lie!


----------



## HappySnag

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 241664
> 
> I had occasion to visit Duck and Drake near Pymatuning today.
> Inside on the wall is this mount, which they tell me is the same one that's been on the wall for many decades. If so, it was the first musky I ever saw.
> 
> My grandfather had a cabin about 2 miles from Duck and Drake and we would stay with him in the summer for a week or two. I remember visiting this bait shop one day at about age 5 with my older brother.
> 
> I remember being mesmerized by the site of this huge fish on the wall. It was explained to me that day that this was a musky and fish like this where there in Pymatuning.
> 
> I remember thinking that one day, some day, I would like to try to catch one of those muskies.
> 
> In the years that followed, I was able to do some fishing for bluegills and bass, but I never forgot about seeing that fish, and I never gave up the idea that one day I might catch one.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of guys have a similar story.
> 
> That was 60 years ago. It's funny how you remember things, and completely forget others, but I never forgot this fish.
> 
> Seeing that musky that day long ago has cost me a lot of money and a lot of time, but it brought me great adventure, and a lot of fine days on the waters of Ohio and Pennsylvania. Best of all, it brought me many new friends.
> 
> vince
> 
> Seeing that musky that day long ago has cost me a lot of money and a lot of time, but it brought me great adventure, and a lot of fine days on the waters of Ohio and Pennsylvania. Best of all, it brought me many new friends.
> it is cheeper then going to doctor and more pleasure.
> Have you guys ever been to this bait shop and seen this mount?


----------



## HappySnag

vince

Seeing that musky that day long ago has cost me a lot of money and a lot of time, but it brought me great adventure, and a lot of fine days on the waters of Ohio and Pennsylvania. Best of all, it brought me many new friends.

it is cheeper then going to doctor and more pleasure.


----------



## BaddFish

Vince, for years (20 years ago or so) when I would wade Pymo for spring time walleye, Duck & Drake was always closed... I would always go to "Causeway Bait & Tackle" and see the monsters there.  I was fascinated by them and always thought "Could I catch one of those monsters?" (At this time I wasn't a musky guy) Seeing those mounts made me second guess wading! lol.. About 12 years ago I became a muskie chaser and now REALLY enjoy those ancient mounts... Last spring I did visit Duck & Drake (Very glad their open) but didn't see your mount, next year for sure!


----------



## vc1111

Haha! Second guessing the wading! I still stop fishing now and then to cool off with a quick swim on most lakes and I'm almost tempted check to be sure I'm not wearing anything that might even remotely resemble Firetiger or West Branch Albino!


----------



## vc1111

Braided line sure gunks up a bait caster.


----------



## vc1111

Musky fishing is always full of surprises. Sunday I picked up a smallish musky on the first pass. Then...nothing...fished for the next five hours without a so much as a rip.

Decided to put up the nav lights and troll back to the dock about ten minutes before dark...and got slammed on one of my West Branch Albino Flatshads by a 40 inch fat goon.


----------



## vc1111

6 inch Firetiger Flatshad with Power Lip.


----------



## MadMac

Nice Vince.


----------



## crittergitter

Yeah buddy!! August and September can be great musky fishing!

As for me, the bow is in the shop getting new string, cables and a shiny new drop away rest. I'll paper tune when I pick it up Sunday and I'll be putting a lot of shots through her in preparation for October and November. The woods is calling!


----------



## vc1111

Time to make the donuts.

Heading for the basement soon. It's carving season.


----------



## All Eyes

Awesome! Please post pictures of your new stuff Vince. I'm starting to get back into it myself. Here is an old Grandma bait that I repurposed. It was pretty ugly and screaming for new paint.


----------



## BaddFish

Vince, How'd your bowhunting go this year? I passed up a few younger bucks..


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a 12" cedar musky bait in the works. I've been wanting to paint a pike bait for a while now. It's on the wheel getting the first top coat of epoxy and then I will add fins. This is a one piece thru wire bait that has a channel cut up the belly for the wire. For this one, I epoxied strips of cedar into the channel instead of using a filler material. They are cut to fit snug in the channel and against the wire so there are no air voids. Looking forward to a test run. Sorry for the poor pictures.


----------



## vc1111

BaddFish, I took two does during the first weekend of bow season and a decent ten point during the first week of November. All three were good clean kills and easy drags. In fact, the two does fell in spots where I could drive my Jeep right up to the them to load them and the buck was a down hill drag to a loading spot. The older I get the more I appreciate when an animal drops in a good place! 

One of the does came from a new stand that I had hung only a few weeks before the opener. It was in a spot that I had been considering for years and it paid off handsomely on the first attempt. That was a rewarding feeling.

As usual, when I take more than one deer, I got the meat processed and gave most of it to some folks I know that need the food. 

All in all, it was a smooth season. As you guys know, there's a ton of gear involved in bow hunting and it all plays a part, it's all pretty much critical. Last year I had some serious issues with my bow sight in the middle of the rut, which required me to put on a temporary sight while I had my Pure Gold sight repaired. None of that monkey business this year though, everything performed and remained intact. I had a lot of fun with the calls and the rattling horns and managed to trick a few bucks into my roundhouse. Always enjoy that no matter what size the animal is.

Bow season is like musky season...each year it's seems to get shorter and passes all to quickly. But the up shot it is that I appreciate it more every year no matter what happens out there. Larry and I didn't get to hunt together much but what time we had was excellent. He also shot a doe and a nice ten point and we teamed up to get them out of the woods with my Jeep.

I'm giving some thought to trying some steelhead fishing this year also. Haven't done that for a long time but it's sort of calling to me this year for some reason. If I have a go at it, I'll need to retool all my steelhead gear since its been so many years since I did any shore fishing for them. We'll see.


----------



## vc1111

Eyes, I really like some of the appointments on that bait! I noticed you wired down the loop so if the baits gets blown open the hook can just slip off. I've seen a lot baits where the wire is just bent over and I can't help thinking that it could fail. I don't see any purpose to through wiring if you're not going to secure the line tie and tail loop against a structural failure. Good work.

I also like that slot system you came up with. Very clean looking work. Let me know how it runs. I'm curious to see if you'll need to add some belly weight because larger cedar baits are really bouncy in the water and often need weight guidance to keep the belly down once you get to trolling them at musky speeds. 

I'm planning to mess around with more of my Stubbydudes this year and I'm hoping to develop a few in the 8 to 12 inch range. Of course, as the bait gets longer, the physics in the water change...it's not a simple linear matter, so it make take some testing and toying around with the width and heigth as well as the length. And the lip size will almost certainly be something that can be interesting to alter so as to produce a deeper or shallower dive and a different pulse in the water.

It's been years since I've messed around with the Stubbydude but it has been a bait that sometimes puts fish in the net when nothing else will. The lip and weighting are the tricky parts.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Eyes, I really like some of the appointments on that bait! I noticed you wired down the loop so if the baits gets blown open the hook can just slip off. I've seen a lot baits where the wire is just bent over and I can't help thinking that it could fail. I don't see any purpose to through wiring if you're not going to secure the line tie and tail loop against a structural failure. Good work.
> 
> I also like that slot system you came up with. Very clean looking work. Let me know how it runs. I'm curious to see if you'll need to add some belly weight because larger cedar baits are really bouncy in the water and often need weight guidance to keep the belly down once you get to trolling them at musky speeds.


Thank you Vince! I am also curious as to how well it will troll at speed without ballast weighting. They will be easy to add if need be. Using wood in the slot as opposed to epoxy or resin was to minimize the chance of cracking. Wood expands and contracts differently than resin, so the thought was to help reduce any chance of separation over time.


----------



## All Eyes

A slightly better picture after a couple coats of E-Tex.


----------



## crittergitter

Congratulations on the deer Vince. I haven't been able to fill a tag. The areas that I hunt have gotten over-run with pressure this year. I've got a few spots that may produce in January when it gets to cold for the average Joes.


----------



## All Eyes

Another 6 inch cedar bait.


----------



## BaddFish

That's a Beut Clark! 

(Chevy Chase movie) Very nice looking bait, as always ALL Eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

BaddFish said:


> That's a Beut Clark!
> 
> (Chevy Chase movie) Very nice looking bait, as always ALL Eyes.



Thanks BaddFish! That's right kind of ya.


----------



## vc1111

Classic cedar muskery!


----------



## All Eyes

A few new cedar bass cranks. The middle bait is one I call Bubble Gum Shad, and something I thought might look good on a musky bait.


----------



## crittergitter

Those look good Eyes!!


----------



## vc1111

Nice work! They would all be good musky patterns.


----------



## MarshHawk

Great looking baits!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's that time of year when I do the most bait building and painting. Along with the colors that Many Eyes gave me, there probably aren't but a few from Createx that I don't have. Sometimes seeing them all in front of me causes creative brain freeze.  Would love to see what everyone else has been up to.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I have been building quite a bit the past few weeks.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Last two I've completed.


----------



## All Eyes

Great looking baits Cutt'em. Nice work! 
Here is a new one I'm finishing up now. 11" cedar. Done in the same thru wire method as my previous bait.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Latest one.


----------



## crittergitter

Cutt'em Jack said:


> View attachment 253086
> Latest one.


Oooooh, that looks good!!!!


----------



## MadMac

Nice work guys.


----------



## vc1111

Great work!


----------



## vc1111

I posted this video link on Musky Guy's message board but I wanted to share it here also with a different perspective...

At about the 15 minute mark of this video, there is _very _interesting commentary about musky feeding "windows." It discusses how often times, muskies feed in unison for a relatively short time during the day. If you're really lucky there might be several windows during the day!

The commentary as to feeding windows, addresses something I've mentioned on this thread many times...as a lure builder, testing a new bait profile or color pattern can be a *long* process at times, because you may need to wait for a feeding window to acquire enough strikes and follows to analyze the results of your work.

Of course, within nature, rules are fluid...nothing is true all the time, sometimes they hit off and on all day. And to further complicate the analysis of your work, even the most powerful bait profile or color pattern will not produce all the time...but then again, at times, it can seem like it did or does! It's fascinating and maddening and well, just wonderful to observe.

As I've always said, the truth about musky fishing is so much better than anything you could make up!

If you fish long enough, you realize that you need to be patient and fish long enough...for the window to open. If you build, you may need to fish a new style or color pattern for several _years_ to truly understand and perfect a given bait.


----------



## All Eyes

Good stuff Vince.
The building and testing process for any species can be maddening. Due to the factors you pointed out, Musky baits may be one of the hardest to get dialed in. Having limited time on the water and my overall lack of musky experience makes it difficult to truly gauge the progress on my builds. For now, I have mainly stuck to styles and proportions that have a proven track record. With these designs, it's easier to have confidence than with new styles and one off builds. Here is my latest cedar bait which is a fairly basic profile. This one is 5/8" wide by 11" long. 45 degree lip angle, and hook and line ties are poker straight down the middle. Working on some thinner stock now for comparison. Weight can be added to these fairly easy if need be. I just have to wait for ice off to fully test them at fast trolling speed.
Thanks again for the input and information.
John


----------



## vc1111

At those dimensions, you have a classic example of what I was talking about as far as testing. It could be a stone killer or a dud, but only time under water will tell. Awesome work either way though!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack




----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> At those dimensions, you have a classic example of what I was talking about as far as testing. It could be a stone killer or a dud, but only time under water will tell. Awesome work either way though!


Thank you Vince. A friend of mine who regularly targets musky has agreed to give them time on the water and test them out for me. What style or proportions would you consider has the best potential for success? Or is there such an animal?


----------



## All Eyes

When it comes to lure building, I take the Bob Ross approach. "There are no mistakes, only happy accidents." Every one teaches me something, which is the main goal. Some of the "mistakes" I have made have led me into areas that I wouldn't be into without them.


----------



## vc1111

Cutt'em Jack said:


> View attachment 253927


Nice work, Mark You’re putting out some nice more complex patterns.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> What style or proportions would you consider has the best potential for success? Or is there such an animal?


That's an interesting question, Eyes. It's like addressing the question, "What's the best bait for muskies?" The short answer is about a 6 inch bait.

But hang on now...the moment you say that, you have to throw down a ton of qualifiers for your answer...so here's mine...

First, we're talking strictly hard baits and only subsurface cranks, not top water or wire baits or jigging baits or plastics.

Secondly, we're talking about the optimal overall size day in an day out...in my opinion...your mileage may vary.

So...
Yes, there are days, when a musky will eat a tiny, flat, 3/4 inch ice fishing jig with one maggot attached. And yes, there are days when a musky will take a swat at a bait long enough and heavy enough to beat a large rabid animal into reluctant submission. But day in, and day out _in OHIO, _if you want the best odds to put a fish in the net while trolling, then about a 6 inch long bait of normal width and height is most likely going to work for you.

What about casting? Then the answer gets even muddier. When the jerk bait bite is on, a 8 to 10 inch bait in a flat or cylindrical but tapering profile is a "standard" and is not to big or too small...but I've seen days when they only want a shorter version of the same. Go over ten inches and on our waters, you're probably going to see the action slope off sharply. Another variable for casting is how much action you need to impart to a jerk bait or flier trigger the strike. Generally, and I do mean generally, the more the better for jerk baits, but gliders are a whole other creature...sometimes a rhythmic cadence works, other times irregular twitches with periodic short pauses will get you bit.

As to casting cranks, for Ohio the answer can vary depending on where you're fishing. The six inch rule stands, but in my opinion, it's just a standard starting point because if they don't respond to a six inch bait, you need to size up or down...and go deeper down the water column or move to the steep weed edges.

With all that in mind, and knowing that we're talking Ohio waters, if I'm building crank baits for my box to put fish in the net during the main and late season (time of year being another variable), I'm chopping out baits in the 5 1/2 to 6 inch zone and then adding the appropriate diving lip to that length. I build a line of baits in the 4 3/4 to 5 inch range (and they are smaller and shorter than they sound at that only slightly shorter length), but I don't sell them because they are more work and tend to sell for less; they are pretty much strictly for my box or my friends as gifts.

But then again...you posted a minnow style bait...and that's a category of its own.
Longer can bet better...within limits...some days. Or not. 
With a list of the same disclaimers shown above, I'd build them in the 7 inch range, with a few longer and a few shorter...with some made to stay as high as possible in the water column and some to run deep enough to bang them off the bottom in ten or twelve feet of water.

Muskies will make you crazy.

(Pardon any typos. I had some problems with a torn retina and I'm slowly losing some of the vision in my right eye, so I'm having a little trouble reading).


----------



## MadMac

vc1111 said:


> With all that in mind, and knowing that we're talking Ohio waters, if I'm building crank baits for my box to put fish in the net during the main and late season (time of year being another variable), I'm chopping out baits in the 5 1/2 to 6 inch zone and then adding the appropriate diving lip to that length. I build a line of baits in the 4 3/4 to 5 inch range (and they are smaller and shorter than they sound at that only slightly shorter length), but I don't sell them because they are more work and tend to sell for less; they are pretty much strictly for my box or my friends as gifts.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you for the informative reply Vince. I really appreciate it. This will give me much to consider moving forward with my musky builds.


----------



## kingfisher72

vc1111 said:


> If you build, you may need to fish a new style or color pattern for several _years_ to truly understand and perfect a given bait.


I find the process of building baits to be the most rewarding aspect of the endeavor. In the process of building and refining lures, I'm constantly learning and expanding my understanding of why and how various lures work so to speak. Perfecting a bait is more rewarding in the long run than having a perfect bait.


----------



## All Eyes

Some of my latest cedar cranks. I'm getting itchy to dust the boat off. Won't be long now.


----------



## silver shad

Nice work Eyes they look great


----------



## All Eyes

silver shad said:


> Nice work Eyes they look great


Thanks a lot! Looking forward to swimming a bunch of new ones.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work, All Eyes 
I look at every one of your lures several times. You are the master of fading colors together. That purple you put on the tail, for example, is just enough to make it pop without dominating the pattern.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful work, All Eyes
> I look at every one of your lures several times. You are the master of fading colors together. That purple you put on the tail, for example, is just enough to make it pop without dominating the pattern.


Thanks a lot Vince. Very kind of you to say that.
Here are some of my latest colorful ones. 3 new cedar bass cranks and a Bagleys that I refurbished for a friend. Also, some pictures that laynhardwood sent me including a giant 23" bass he caught on one of my squarebills last week. It's always rewarding to see the pictures of what people catch on them. He caught a lot of nice bass on that bait. Not too shabby for early March Ohio bass! And in public waters to boot. He is a bass magnet.


----------



## vc1111

Attended the Musky Maxx tackle show in Pittsburgh yesterday. Got to finally meet Eli and Greg and Bob have a few minutes with coffee with Mark. Marshad and Churning Waters baits had an outstanding offering of baits and Baker baits sold out in literally the first 15 minutes of the show. Zach Baker came up to me and told me that this thread was his “bible” when he was getting started as a builder. He said he read what I’ve written over the nearly 1 1/2 decades here and learned most of what he needed to get started. That was very rewarding and it made my day. I have enjoyed sharing and though these types of forums are being usurped by Facebook groups, it was good to know that others got some help along the way by what I and SO many others have contributed here. 

I walked around the show and once again just marveled at the selection of baits and tackle so readily available to the beginner musky fisherman these days (I refuse to say “fisher person.” Deal with it.)

I’ve written before about how hard it was to learn about musky fishing before the internet and catalogs and shows. The progress of the soft plastic musky bait offerings alone is nothing shy of stunning. New profiles and an entire spectrum of colors and sizes for a bait style that can be so effective. 

Anyway, it was a interesting few hours and I admired so much of the work being done. Even the long standing big manufacturers have been simply forced to step up their game to compete. They are putting down better, more complex paint patterns and a higher grade of top coat work so that the buyer gets a bait that will last for more than 2 or 3 fish before the paint starts blowing off. What a great time for the average musky fisherman! These are the good old days, right now. 

What you see below was the highlight of the show for me. This was from one of the guys at the Red October bait booth...it’s a replica of a 53 inch fish taken from Lake Erie along with a replica of a crappie chasing a bait fish. And look closely at the incredible detail captured, the paint work, the teeth, and the fins and each individual scale along the body. Just a beautiful effort to honor the gift that we all enjoy from God and nature. 

But here’s the thing about these replicas that blew me away...they are not resin. He carved them from wood. He made the fins and each individual tooth from ploycarbonate. He carved each scale one at a time. 

Can you imagine having such a sense of vision and dedication?


----------



## All Eyes

Wow! Those are incredible! Just imagine the time involved in carving such detail. Thanks for sharing them. Sounds like you had a good time at the show.
Here is one of my latest project baits. It's one of a batch that were sent to me to be repaired and painted. 2 of them are in this foiled perch pattern. There's something rewarding to me in bringing these old beat up baits back to life.


----------



## All Eyes

Another re purposed perch bait. This is a plastic rattle bait that was pretty scratched up and missing paint.


----------



## DL07

Wow thats some serious hook rash in the 1st picture. How do you fill and repair something like that without changeing the weight of the bait and how it tracks?


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> Wow thats some serious hook rash in the 1st picture. How do you fill and repair something like that without changeing the weight of the bait and how it tracks?


On that bait the rash was fairly equal on both sides. I used epoxy putty which is a bit heavier than wood but don't see it affecting the overall bait much at all. It got stripped down to bare wood so the foil and top coats wouldn't add too much weight.


----------



## DL07

Thanks for the reply and i must say it looks amazing!


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Zach Baker came up to me and told me that this thread was his “bible” when he was getting started as a builder. He said he read what I’ve written over the nearly 1 1/2 decades here and learned most of what he needed to get started.


Same here. This thread and your work in particular is what started it all for me. Hard to believe it's been that long ago.


----------



## All Eyes

DL07 said:


> Thanks for the reply and i must say it looks amazing!


Thank you! Foiling isn't my favorite thing in the world to do but I love the end result...usually.


----------



## All Eyes

A couple more older baits that I repainted. A Gramaw and a cedar bait that had seen better days. It's now a bug eyed pike. lol!


----------



## All Eyes

A couple of new perch baits done in cedar. A 6 inch and 2 3/4 inch version. I love the way foil brings out the carved gill plates and the scaling material. A bit of transparent green over gold foil makes a pretty cool perch color. Almost like antifreeze.


----------



## Many Eyes

That perch pattern is sweet!! I really need to get making more baits... always never enough time!! Lol.


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> That perch pattern is sweet!! I really need to get making more baits... always never enough time!! Lol.


Thanks Shawn! The big perch needs more stripes to be correct, but I don't expect fish know how to count.


----------



## Many Eyes

They might count em!! Lol!! Fish are crazy!!


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a few of my recent paint and foil jobs on these musky baits. I'd love to see what everyone else has been up to.


----------



## crittergitter

Good work AE. That top one is spectacular!!


----------



## All Eyes

crittergitter said:


> Good work AE. That top one is spectacular!!


Thanks Critter! These gill patterns are one of my favorite ones to paint. There are 9 different colors in these excluding the white base coat.


----------



## All Eyes

Another perch bait.


----------



## All Eyes

Thought I would share a MacGyver moment I had the other night. If you're like me, running out of supplies is pretty much standard when building baits. The brushes I normally use for applying epoxy are the metal handle acid brushes found in the solder/plumbing dept. Shown here.








Generally I toss them after a single use, but have saved a bunch to make spoons out of. Anyways, I had a batch of baits ready for E-tex the other night, and realized that there were no more brushes. So I got an idea to make some that I could soak in DN alcohol and re-use. What resulted are these brushes made out of some 8lb. mono fishing line I pulled out of an old tackle box. I wound it in a loop until it looked thick enough and cut it into 2" sections. Then put a dab of epoxy in the end of the handle, inserted the line, and crimped it shut with pliers. After it dried I trimmed the angle with scissors.
Not that these type of brushes are all that expensive, but just to let you know that these work great after several uses so far with a quick alcohol bath. LOL! Just in case you find yourself in a bind and have some old line lying around.


----------



## MadMac

Eyes, if someone showed me that top bait and asked me to guess who made it I would say John Snow.


----------



## All Eyes

MadMac said:


> Eyes, if someone showed me that top bait and asked me to guess who made it I would say John Snow.


That is a bait that I repaired and painted for a customer, but I don't think it's John's build. He hasn't been around here or posted anything in a while, but I always look at his E-Bay page to see what he's been up to.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new design for me that I'm looking forward to introducing to the walleye this season. 
3 1/4" red cedar.


----------



## crittergitter

Anyone heard from Vince? Hope all is well. Maybe he's just been busy fishing a lot.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a new musky bait I just finished. It's an 8" thru wire build made from white cedar. I'm working on a few more of these in some different color combo's, and also making a jointed version.


----------



## All Eyes

Another paint scheme I'm working on.


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work!


----------



## vc1111

Critter, I’ve been out of the loop for the last nine or ten months. Have not been able to paint or fish much at all this year. Only made a few baits.

Everything is ok though. Better days are coming.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful work!


Thanks a lot Vince! It's been a while. I hope you are doing well and enjoying yourself. Also hope you make it back to sharing your pics and adventures with us.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> Critter, I’ve been out of the loop for the last nine or ten months. Have not been able to paint or fish much at all this year. Only made a few baits.
> 
> Everything is ok though. Better days are coming.


Good to hear from you. Larry must be going through withdrawal. lol

I just picked up a 14.5' Spectrum Avenger. Nice layout. My time on the water is about to take off!!!! Muskies beware!


----------



## BaddFish

Glad your getting back on track Vince, I miss your stories and pics! God Bless


----------



## All Eyes

Yesterday I attempted to get video of some of my baits in the pool, but was by myself. So...poor quality and all, here is a quick peek at what this new bait looks like in the water. I am pretty happy with the action.


----------



## Many Eyes

You come a long way grasshopper!!! I remember when we started building lures!! Sweet looking lures man!!


----------



## vc1111

Outstanding work, All Eyes. 

This reminds me of the old Kung Fu Tv series. You have become a master; it is time for you to leave the temple.


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> You come a long way grasshopper!!! I remember when we started building lures!! Sweet looking lures man!!





vc1111 said:


> Outstanding work, All Eyes.
> 
> This reminds me of the old Kung Fu Tv series. You have become a master; it is time for you to leave the temple.


Thanks a lot guys!
Shawn, it’s crazy how fast the time goes by. Would like to see what you’ve been doing. 
Vince, That’s too funny! You of all people know that there’s no such thing as mastering this craft. . There will always be lots to learn. Thank you again for all of your help and inspiration thru the years.


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

Finally got my home made cedar lures all done and tested. They run very well. Can’t wait to get some fish slime on them!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Yesterday I attempted to get video of some of my baits in the pool, but was by myself. So...poor quality and all, here is a quick peek at what this new bait looks like in the water. I am pretty happy with the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 272947


I gotta have one


----------



## Many Eyes

Couple more fresh of the wheel!! I think I have a dozen more to get finished up. I need to get them all done and tested before we put the pool away!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Those look great! Nice job.


----------



## Many Eyes

Hey John remember our first bait we made together... found this the other day..


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> Hey John remember our first bait we made together... found this the other day..


As I recall, you used mahogany or some other ironwood for this bait. Pretty sure I remember sparks flying as you were trying to cut the blank.  Probably not the best wood to start off with.


----------



## Many Eyes

You are right! It was mahogany, either that or balsa wood and we definitely didn’t want that!! Lol!! Crazy how many years have went by. It’s been a sickness ever since!


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Custom Baits


----------



## Many Eyes

I made this musky lure a few years ago. It needed a new paint job.


----------



## All Eyes

I guess that's one way to hide water spots. 
Very cool!


----------



## crittergitter

Been quiet in here for quite a long time.


----------



## turkeyt

I will open things up since site has been quiet for some time. I had some friends wanting some repairs and repaints on some Muskie baits. Cobbs made some rattle glide baits a few years back and they put a large ball bearing in them and backed the holes with pennies. The holes were covered with some type of wood putty. After smacking that ball bearing back and forth the clear epoxy would crack. Also I did some work on a couple Hughes River Glides. A Hughey and a Shaker.


----------



## 92182

vc1111 said:


> ...finally.
> 
> Been working on the paint shop (drywall, insulation, paint, light fixtures... yuck, all work, no fun) and have the room finished to a point where I can use the new paintbooth.
> 
> I'm a little rusty because I haven't painted for about 6 or 7 months, but I got the first one painted and applied one of three coats of clear. Its a chubby minnow-type bait and its built to run about 5 to 7 feet deep.
> 
> I was trying to achieve a metallic copper effect that would change color as the bait rolls and wiggle on the center axis when retrieved. It seems to have worked out fine. It turns from a dark rust color to a light copper color as the bait is turned in the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a couple more, but ran out of time.
> 
> I'll post a few more as the weeks go by and I sure hope some of you post yours too.





vc1111 said:


> ...finally.
> 
> Been working on the paint shop (drywall, insulation, paint, light fixtures... yuck, all work, no fun) and have the room finished to a point where I can use the new paintbooth.
> 
> I'm a little rusty because I haven't painted for about 6 or 7 months, but I got the first one painted and applied one of three coats of clear. Its a chubby minnow-type bait and its built to run about 5 to 7 feet deep.
> 
> I was trying to achieve a metallic copper effect that would change color as the bait rolls and wiggle on the center axis when retrieved. It seems to have worked out fine. It turns from a dark rust color to a light copper color as the bait is turned in the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a couple more, but ran out of time.
> 
> I'll post a few more as the weeks go by and I sure hope some of you post yours too.


You're doing great work, there!


----------



## vc1111

turkeyt said:


> I will open things up since site has been quiet for some time. I had some friends wanting some repairs and repaints on some Muskie baits. Cobbs made some rattle glide baits a few years back and they put a large ball bearing in them and backed the holes with pennies. The holes were covered with some type of wood putty. After smacking that ball bearing back and forth the clear epoxy would crack. Also I did some work on a couple Hughes River Glides. A Hughey and a Shaker.


Beautiful work. The epoxy used to cover those holes may have been plumbers epoxy, which I recommend because it waterproof. Or it may have been wood putty like you said.


----------



## vc1111

I'm fishing for tigers these days. They are beautiful.


----------



## Snakecharmer

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 472590
> 
> I'm fishing for tigers these days. They are beautiful.


Glad to see you post again. I've always been impressed with your work. ( Tigger's too)


----------



## turkeyt

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful work. The epoxy used to cover those holes may have been plumbers epoxy, which I recommend because it waterproof. Or it may have been wood putty like you said.


Thanks for the comment. When i put them back together, i epoxied the holes over. There was a ledge around the holes for the penny to set on. I also put smaller ball bearings back in the hole hoping the baits may hold up better.


----------



## vc1111

turkeyt said:


> Thanks for the comment. When i put them back together, i epoxied the holes over. There was a ledge around the holes for the penny to set on. I also put smaller ball bearings back in the hole hoping the baits may hold up better.


That sounds great. Always loved messing with sound chambers on baits.


----------



## Many Eyes

Here is a 20” 3 pound bait in working on! Going to Minnesota to get chomped!


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work. You nailed the pattern.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks!! I really appreciate it!! Have been admiring your work for a long time!!


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> I'm fishing for tigers these days. They are beautiful.


Sure is nice to see you post again Vince. Those Tigers are gorgeous. The fish are pretty cool too.  Glad to know the master is still at it.


----------



## vc1111

All Eyes said:


> Sure is nice to see you post again Vince. Those Tigers are gorgeous. The fish are pretty cool too.  Glad to know the master is still at it.


I’ve been watching your stuff. You keep improving! You are the master now. 
It’s good to hear from you also.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> I’ve been watching your stuff. You keep improving! You are the master now.
> It’s good to hear from you also.


Thank you Vince, but I will never be able to snatch the pebble from your hand.


----------



## All Eyes

My 17 year old nephew is really into fishing and wanted to learn how to make a bait. 2 nights ago I broke out a nice piece of wood and we got started. This is his very first one and all I did was talk him thru the process. This is a scratch build from red cedar and lexan sheet lip. He did every part of the process himself including paint! He’s really exited about it and was already talking about buying an airbrush set up.
Seeing the work in this thread many moons ago is what inspired me to start building my own baits. Its been a hobby of mine ever since and now appears to have snared my nephew as well. Thanks Vince!


----------



## vc1111

That's a good looking bait he made. It's great that he's interested in working with his hands. I don't need to tell you how it sort of centers you.
As to the thread, I'm going to reread some of it myself. There were so many good people contributing to knowledge pool here. When I was just starting I remember looking everywhere on the net for information on how to get started.
A lot of people openly shared ideas, plus they the time to type it all up and add pictures.



I hope you're all doing well and All Eyes, it was a pleasure to hear from you.

Let's see what some of you guys are working on. Post em up. Would love to hear from the old timers on here.

I'd especially love to see some of the baits from the newer guys who are getting started.

Later.


----------



## All Eyes

vc1111 said:


> That's a good looking bait he made. It's great that he's interested in working with his hands. I don't need to tell you how it sort of centers you.
> As to the thread, I'm going to reread some of it myself. There were so many good people contributing to knowledge pool here. When I was just starting I remember looking everywhere on the net for information on how to get started.
> A lot of people openly shared ideas, plus they the time to type it all up and add pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and All Eyes, it was a pleasure to hear from you.
> 
> Let's see what some of you guys are working on. Post em up. Would love to hear from the old timers on here.
> 
> I'd especially love to see some of the baits from the newer guys who are getting started.
> 
> Later.


Sorry for the delayed reply, but I've been away from the PC for a while and usually don't post anything using my phone. My PC monitor is 40" so I can actually see what I'm doing. 
It's great to see you post again and know that you're still on here and out fishing. 
And yes, this thread is a gold mine for builders of all levels. It takes me forever to spit out the words I want to say, or my thread would have more info to go with the pics.


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> View attachment 472590
> 
> I'm fishing for tigers these days. They are beautiful.


Beautiful fish Vince!


----------



## Halonsix

vc1111 said:


> ...finally.
> 
> Been working on the paint shop (drywall, insulation, paint, light fixtures... yuck, all work, no fun) and have the room finished to a point where I can use the new paintbooth.
> 
> I'm a little rusty because I haven't painted for about 6 or 7 months, but I got the first one painted and applied one of three coats of clear. Its a chubby minnow-type bait and its built to run about 5 to 7 feet deep.
> 
> I was trying to achieve a metallic copper effect that would change color as the bait rolls and wiggle on the center axis when retrieved. It seems to have worked out fine. It turns from a dark rust color to a light copper color as the bait is turned in the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a couple more, but ran out of time.
> 
> I'll post a few more as the weeks go by and I sure hope some of you post yours too.


Looks really good!


----------

